# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Интернет :: технические вопросы >  Выбор роутера

## Galleon

Поискал темы на форуме, и ничего такого особенного не нашел.

Вот решил создать темку, так как вопрос стал остро, что выбрать:

D-Link DIR-300
D-link DIR-615
Zyxel P-330W
ASUS WL-500g PremiumV2
ASUS WL-520gС
TP-Link Wireless N Router, Atheros, 3T3R
Linksys (модели не знаю)

основной критерий, возможность работы с торрентами на высокой скорости...

также рассматривается вариант создания из компа своеобразный роутер, однако требуется помощь в настройках...

в общем кто за какой вариант???

----------


## S_Brodyaga

ASUS WL-500g PremiumV2

----------


## Galleon

> ASUS WL-500g PremiumV2


 ну я тоже слышал о нем много хороших отзывов, и как у него дела со скоростью?

----------


## S_Brodyaga

80 тянул больше просто не пробовал, в настройке достаточно прост.

----------


## roks

для торентов и DIR-100 подойдёт
уточни, ты хочешь по wi-fi подключать нотик, который обменивается торрентами?

нам в принципе хватает и DIR-300 и для торрентов, и IP-TV на двух нотиках..

----------


## Bentel

Dir- 320 c пршивкой от Олега .Дешево и сердито :smileflag:   Лично сам пользуюсь ASUS WL-500g PremiumV2 очень доволен......

----------


## S_Brodyaga

> для торентов и DIR-100 подойдёт
> уточни, ты хочешь по wi-fi подключать нотик, который обменивается торрентами?
> 
> нам в принципе хватает и DIR-300 и для торрентов, и IP-TV на двух нотиках..


 Dir-300 никогда бы не посоветовал это самый дешевый и глючный вариант....

----------


## densen2002

> для торентов и DIR-100 подойдёт
> уточни,


 сколько мегабит трафика по Одессе вытягивает?

----------


## S_Brodyaga

А вот дир100 не вайфайный впринцепе нормально работает ..есле только изначально на брак не нарвешся.

----------


## Galleon

мне вай фай вапше не нужен впринципе  :smileflag:  есть 2 стационарных компа..

----------


## HTS

Я не понимаю, зачем так ругать DIR300? Да, у него есть недостатки, важнейший из которых - фактическая невозможность обеспечить больше 15-20 мегабит на ван-порту. Но в остальном - это стабильно работающий (я их массово устанавливаю с начала 2008 г.) роутер для домашнего использования.

Если не надо wi-fi - то советую брать тот же DIR-100 - дешево, сердито и, в принципе, надежно.

----------


## S_Brodyaga

> мне вай фай вапше не нужен впринципе  есть 2 стационарных компа..


 так зачем мучаться ...ставь вторую сетевую карту ..25гр и настраивай подключение...



п.с. к Дир 100 0 вопросов ..(почти) а вот  дир 300 очень часто глючит ..1 из 20 ...может это только в нашей сети ..но сомневаюсь так как  и с других сетей были проблеммы ... я никого не пиарю и не опускаю ..просто с сусами 500 премиум у меня ещё ниразу проблемм небыло.

----------


## HTS

А в какой сети он у вас глючит?

----------


## Boxx

А кто что может сказать об ASUS WL-520gU?

----------


## Galleon

> так зачем мучаться ...ставь вторую сетевую карту ..25гр и настраивай подключение...


 и она позволит работать одному компу независимо от другого? 

дали тут 604 погонять, будем завтра пробовать.. .




> Я не понимаю, зачем так ругать DIR300? Да, у него есть недостатки, важнейший из которых - фактическая невозможность обеспечить больше 15-20 мегабит на ван-порту. Но в остальном - это стабильно работающий (я их массово устанавливаю с начала 2008 г.) роутер для домашнего использования.
> 
> Если не надо wi-fi - то советую брать тот же DIR-100 - дешево, сердито и, в принципе, надежно.


 так вот как раз скорость wan порта очень важный параметр  :smileflag:  Одесса, Внутрисеть, Украина  :smileflag:

----------


## HTS

Если нужно много на ван-порту - то бери что-то серьезное. Тот же Zyxel-P330. 

Длинк-604 надо выбросить в топку. Устаревшая морально и физически модель, сохранившиеся экземпляры имеют регулярную склонность к систематическому зависанию и перегреву.

----------


## Galleon

> Если нужно много на ван-порту - то бери что-то серьезное. Тот же Zyxel-P330. 
> 
> Длинк-604 надо выбросить в топку. Устаревшая морально и физически модель, сохранившиеся экземпляры имеют регулярную склонность к систематическому зависанию и перегреву.


 посмотрим :smileflag: 

а по поводу 300-го, вапще странная железяка, у некоторых она 60-70 метров выдает  :smileflag:

----------


## HTS

У меня самого стоит 300-й. Сколько тянет на ван-порту - не проверял, ибо подключен по схеме АДСЛ-модем - ДИР300 - комп + ноут. Но работает как угорелый, не виснет.

----------


## Galleon

поставил 604-й, 2 день гоню, WAN выдал примерно 30down/20up, внутрисеть вроде даже 100-ку выдает  :smileflag:  настроил легко, сделал проброс на торрент  :smileflag:  но скорее всего возьму новый 100-й, надеюсь там WAN пошустрее будет  :smileflag:

----------


## SSZB

> также рассматривается вариант создания из компа своеобразный роутер, однако требуется помощь в настройках...


 RouterOS Mikrotik

----------


## densen2002

> Означает ли это, что я должен всем знакомым категорически не рекомендовать якобы "отстойные" Zyxel Keenetic и NBG460, поскольку у меня были проблемы с двумя другими устройствами этого производителя?


   кстати, мне не понравился ни один Zyxel, начиная с древнего Prestige 128L и заканчивая последним Кинетиком - все с недостатками и багами.
  Асус был, wl500g, неплохая для своего времени машина.

----------


## VadimIv

> кстати, мне не понравился ни один Zyxel, начиная с древнего Prestige 128L и  заканчивая последним Кинетиком


 Аналогично. Если не сложно, пару слов, чем старший Keenetic не понравился?



> Асус был, wl500g, неплохая для своего времени машина.


 А кроме WL500, N16, N56 есть ли что приличное из продукции Asus (если не шить альтернативеные прошивки)?



> Так понятно, еще один теоретик.


 Да нет, не теоретик. Скажем так, наблюдатель.  :smileflag:

----------


## Suffer

Оцените пож-ста вот этого зверя от уважаемой фирмы Cisco.

Cisco SB RV220W-E-K9-G5

http://rozetka.com.ua/cisco_sb_rv220w_e_k9_g5/p157119/

Конечно дорогой, но фирма уж больно глубокоуважаемая.
Может кто пробовал эту модель или аналогичную в особенности для работы по протоколу PPTP, пакет 80мбит провайдера БРИЗ.

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------


## densen2002

> Оцените пож-ста вот этого зверя от уважаемой фирмы Cisco.


 
  рутер за 300 долларов??????

  не берите CISCO.
  - SOHO модели откровенно слабые по фишкам и цены космические.
  - некоторые модели откровенно глючные (проверено на личном опыте)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Оцените пож-ста вот этого зверя от уважаемой фирмы Cisco.
> 
> Cisco SB RV220W-E-K9-G5
> 
> http://rozetka.com.ua/cisco_sb_rv220w_e_k9_g5/p157119/
> 
> Конечно дорогой, но фирма уж больно глубокоуважаемая.
> Может кто пробовал эту модель или аналогичную в особенности для работы по протоколу PPTP, пакет 80мбит провайдера БРИЗ.
> 
> Заранее спасибо за ответы.


 
Во первых все эти CISCO (Linksys) плохо адаптированны под наши реалии. В некоторых из них нет поддержки DUAL ACCESS и прокси IPTV.

Во вторых зачем платить такие баснословные деньги, когда есть проверенные модели как — TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 
Хотите дорогой, берите — *Asus RT-N16*

Оба роутера имеют стабильную прошивку, а также легко вытянут 80 мбит.

----------


## Suffer

> рутер за 300 долларов??????
> ...


 Ну да, намучился я с длинками. Хочется купить такую коробочку которую включил 1 раз в розетку и забыл лет на 5.
За это не жалко и таких денег.

----------


## Suffer

> Во первых все эти CISCO (Linksys) плохо адаптированны под наши реалии. В некоторых из них нет поддержки DUAL ACCESS и прокси IPTV.
> 
> Во вторых зачем платить такие баснословные деньги, когда есть проверенные модели как — TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 
> Хотите дорогой, берите — *Asus RT-N16*
> 
> Оба роутера имеют стабильную прошивку, а также легко вытянут 80 мбит.


 Ок, спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Galleon

> Ну да, намучился я с длинками. Хочется купить такую коробочку которую включил 1 раз в розетку и забыл лет на 5.
> За это не жалко и таких денег.


 у меня 2 роутера D-Link, оба перепрошил и забыл про них  :smileflag:

----------


## Suffer

> у меня 2 роутера D-Link, оба перепрошил и забыл про них


 У меня тоже 2. Тоже с последними прошивками, одинаковые модели, одинаковые настройки. Но... работают почему-то по разному.  :smileflag:  Ну и не тянут последние пакеты уже. Хорошие роутеры не спорю! Если не придираться к мелочам и терпеть мелкие но неприятные странности.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Хорошие роутеры не спорю! .


 


> Если не придираться к мелочам и терпеть мелкие но неприятные  странности.


 По моему это два взаимоисключающих мнения.

----------


## Munir

> {КУСЬ} зачем платить такие баснословные деньги, когда есть проверенные модели как — TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 
> Хотите дорогой, берите — *Asus RT-N16*
> Оба роутера имеют стабильную прошивку, а также легко вытянут 80 мбит.


 1043 имеет флеш, встроенный в чипсет. Любой глюк при перепрошивке - роутер на помойку (только антенки свинтить)  ASUS N16 - стоящий аппарат (сам являюсь обладателем) - альтенативная прошивка вообще рулит.  100 мегабитный пакет на пппое разруливает на ура, торренты - 11 мегабайт/сек

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 1043 имеет флеш, встроенный в чипсет. Любой глюк при перепрошивке - роутер на помойку (только антенки свинтить)  ASUS N16 - стоящий аппарат (сам являюсь обладателем) - альтенативная прошивка вообще рулит.  100 мегабитный пакет на пппое разруливает на ура, торренты - 11 мегабайт/сек


 Восстановление все таки возможно  :smileflag: 




> *сразу предупрежу любителей экспериментов! у роутера TP-LINK  TL-WR1043ND НЕТ возможности запустить режим восстановления без вскрытия  корпуса! даже со вскрытием - придется распаивать COM порт на плате и  делать переходник USB-COM* *!!!так что если нет желания получить "кирпич" не лезьте без достаточных знаний!!!*


 Могу рассказать как убить RT-N16

----------


## Galleon

ну и нафиг такой роутер?  :smileflag:

----------


## Munir

Ога, вскрывал, распаивал, в сервис носил, там месяц ковыряли...  Boot был убит, причем при обновлении официальной прошивки, так что от 1043 остались только антеннки.

Расскажи, как убитьRT - N16 чтобы я вдруг так не сделал  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ога, вскрывал, распаивал, в сервис носил, там месяц ковыряли...  Boot был убит, причем при обновлении официальной прошивки, так что от 1043 остались только антеннки.
> 
> Расскажи, как убитьRT - N16 чтобы я вдруг так не сделал


 Заливаешь не тот erom (загрузчик) и все, готов к труду и обороне.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ну и нафиг такой роутер?


 Так дело не в роутере, а в мозгах и руках. Не надо заливать всякую гадость и не забывать  пользовать ИБП.

Как будто бы никто из нас не убивал/восстанавливал BIOS от материнской платы.  :smileflag:  Дело привычное и да можно убить, но.. волков бояться в лес не ходить.  :smileflag:

----------


## Munir

> Не надо заливать всякую гадость и не забывать  пользовать ИБП.


 В моём случае гадостью явилось ФИРМЕННОЕ обновление ФИРМЕННОЙ же прошивки...   ;-)

----------


## yanina87

Доброй ночи!
Есть вопрос. У меня в квартиру приходит 1 кабель UTP потом в щитке слаботочки расходится на 2 розетке, не могу понять почему не работает при такой схеме интернет при условии что компьютер один и тот же?

----------


## densen2002

потому что подключена 1 розетка из двух.
или две запараллелены - это делать нельзя.
поставьте роутер дома вместо этой схемы.

----------


## yanina87

Две розетки запараллелены, а почему так получается? ведь в тот момент когда в одну из розеток подключен комп, к другой ни чего не подключено? пока не раскрутил скрутки ни чего не работало. А какой в этой ситуации лучше поставить роутер?

----------


## densen2002

технология Эзернет не допускает запараллеливание

купите роутер и включите так:



на роутере настраивается подключение к вашему провайдеру, а компьютеры 
получают адрес автоматически от роутера и работают независимо друг от друга.

какой провайдер?

----------


## Galleon

> Две розетки запараллелены, а почему так получается? ведь в тот момент когда в одну из розеток подключен комп, к другой ни чего не подключено? пока не раскрутил скрутки ни чего не работало. А какой в этой ситуации лучше поставить роутер?


 ну логично там где распаралелено поставить роутер, если больше никуда не планируется кабель кидать..

----------


## yanina87

2 densen2002: 
У меня Бриз, а с роутером можно будет несколько компьютеров одновременно подключать?

----------


## Sharkcomp

Хоть 10...

----------


## Galleon

> Хоть 10...


 ну разве что по вафле  :smileflag:

----------


## Sharkcomp

> ну разве что по вафле


 если он там есть  :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

> 2 densen2002: 
> У меня Бриз, а с роутером можно будет несколько компьютеров одновременно подключать?


     можно.
    см. пост 225 в этой ветке -  роутер для бриза.

----------


## Suffer

> Во первых все эти CISCO (Linksys) плохо адаптированны под наши реалии. В некоторых из них нет поддержки DUAL ACCESS и прокси IPTV.
> 
> Во вторых зачем платить такие баснословные деньги, когда есть проверенные модели как — TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND 
> Хотите дорогой, берите — *Asus RT-N16*
> 
> Оба роутера имеют стабильную прошивку, а также легко вытянут 80 мбит.


 Остановил свой выбор на Asus RT-N16. Пользуюсь уже неделю.
Ну что сказать - конечно по сравнению с моим старым D-Link "небо и земля". 
WiFi обнаруживается стабильно (на старом при доступе с телефона или iPod  могла загадочным образом исчезать и вновь появляться только через пару дней). Некоторые программы, которые работали через протокол http (не броузер) на старом выдавали таймаут по какой-то совершенно загадочной причине. Все это сейчас работает.

Особенно порадовало наличие выделенного порта для STB что позволило избавиться от дополнительного маршрутизатора.

Теперь о недостатках. Заявленные дополнительные "фишки" такие как атнономная закачка и медиа сервер присутствуют, но фактически не работают. Видимо производитель стремиться завлечь покупателя , но сделать космический корабль из велосипеда не всегда получается. Так что мне пришлось их вообще отключить дабы не загружать роутер несвойственными ему функциями.

ЗЫ. Пакет 80 мбит пока не пробовал.

В последнее время несколько раз замечено подвисание. Возможно после обновления прошивки на 7.0.2.34 (for Russia use only ).

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

вот тоже настало время поменять свой  роутер Zyxel 330,  на что-то более продвинутое, т.к. с моим пакетом от Тенета (Телемикс 25) видно не справляется, скорость режет, каждый день надо перезагружать и т.д. ,  а это уже напрягает очень.  Какой вариант за разумные деньги посоветуете, чтобы хорошо и стабильно работал  по WiFi,  с торрентами  и IPTV ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> вот тоже настало время поменять свой  роутер Zyxel 330,  на что-то более продвинутое, т.к. с моим пакетом от Тенета (Телемикс 25) видно не справляется, скорость режет, каждый день надо перезагружать и т.д. ,  а это уже напрягает очень.  Какой вариант за разумные деньги посоветуете, чтобы хорошо и стабильно работал  по WiFi,  с торрентами  и IPTV ?


 ASUS RT-N16
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND

TP-Link TL-WR941ND
TP-Link TL-WR741ND


В вообще надо идти на форум своего провайдера и смотреть  чем люди пользуются.

----------


## Galleon

Леший скажи, а че ты так упорно игноришь 655 Длинк? вон он у меня под тенетом, работает идеально, правда  вафлю не тестил  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Леший скажи, а че ты так упорно игноришь 655 Длинк? вон он у меня под тенетом, работает идеально, правда  вафлю не тестил


 Свое отношение к продукции DLINK я кратко изложил тут. 

Я могу купить для себя лично, но советовать другим "лотерейный билет" я не буду.
Все таки я склоняюсь к тому что своя операционка у DLINK это зло. Им надо быть как все переходить на Linux.

P.S. И да, я держал в руках 655.

----------


## Galleon

ну я тебе описал мои мучения с 1043, но ты его продолжаешь советовать остальным  :smileflag:  а там давно подтверждено что на заводской прошивке глючит IPTV  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ну я тебе описал мои мучения с 1043, но ты его продолжаешь советовать остальным  а там давно подтверждено что на заводской прошивке глючит IPTV


 Я все настолько подробно не тестировал. У людей тоже должна быть голова на плечах. 
Мне IPTV побоку, главное чтобы мощная машинка была.

Напомни что у тебя за проблемы (URL).

----------


## Galleon

так у линка никаких проблем с мощностью воде не наблюдается, тут даже dir100 вытягивает 100-ку на pppoe  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> так у линка никаких проблем с мощностью воде не наблюдается, тут даже dir100 вытягивает 100-ку на pppoe


 Это если торент не включать  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> Это если торент не включать


 а как ты думаешь я на нем сотку выжимал?  :smileflag:  именно торрентом  :smileflag:

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

> ASUS RT-N16
> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND
> 
> TP-Link TL-WR941ND
> TP-Link TL-WR741ND
> 
> 
> В вообще надо идти на форум своего провайдера и смотреть  чем люди пользуются.


 
спасибо за совет, был я там и уже голова кругом, в каждом роутере который обсуждают есть свои нюансы, кому нравится кому нет, а  чем больше начинаю искать,  тем больше нахожу своих приколов с настройками и лагами в каждой предложенной модели, что очень напрягать начинает.  Скорей всего  останавлюсь и не буду больше себе голову морочить  возьму TP-Link TL-WR941ND. Только посоветуйте где в городе за нормальные деньги его лучше всего брать, и с какой прошивкой??

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а как ты думаешь я на нем сотку выжимал?  именно торрентом


 
Дело не в скорости, а в количестве запросов. Стань например на раздачу со 500 сидами, сразу все поймешь.

----------


## Galleon

> Дело не в скорости, а в количестве запросов. Стань например на раздачу со 500 сидами, сразу все поймешь.


 ниче не понял, качал всяких хаусов о прочего, ставил активными 200 а то и больше торрентов , все работало, всегда упиралось в потолок  :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

> а как ты думаешь я на нем сотку выжимал?  именно торрентом


 при всей своей симпатии к ДИР-100 (только к этой модели длинка и никакой другой) скажу, что рутер этот слабоват для "сотки торрентов".
за свои 100 грн неплох, можно также использовать как отдельностоящий igmp-proxy.

----------


## Galleon

:smileflag: )))))))) ну да ну да...

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

ещё есть немного вопросов, только не бейте   :smileflag:  понимаю, что тут есть гуру и каждого свой отношение к тому или иному бренду, а в основном приоритет Асус и TP-Link,  но хотелось бы  услышать мнение  на счёт Zyxel Keenetic,  Lite и 4G. Стоит ли вообще рассматривать эти варианты, как альтернативу TP-Link TL-WR941ND ? Просто не хочется получить тоже самое, по сравнению с тем,  что имеешь уже, разница в стабильности, производительности, скорости будет существенная  или ....? С каким вообще меньше всего придётся тр...ся, надо вариант чтобы  включил, быстро настроил и забыл. Асус N16 не рассматриваю из-за бюджета, его вычёркиваем.

----------


## L E V

Все доброго времени суток! 

помогите с выбором роутера??!!

у меня провайдер тенет. есть ПК, ноут (wi-fi), МФУ(wi-fi и USB), смартафон(wi-fi)

посоветуйте как правильно выбрать, и сделать планировку подключения?

----------


## L E V

и еще забыл про iptv т.е чтобы смотреть можна было как на пк так и на ноуте! зарание благодарен!

----------


## Vintyara

> Zyxel по уровню фичь лучше (3G, торрент), но у него порты LAN сто мбит, а у TP-LINK гигабитные.
> У провайдера с PPTP (БРИЗ) Zyxel не сможет прокачать пакет 80 мбит.
> 
> В общем брать дороже и заведомо слабее я бы не стал.


 можете что-то сказать по поводу Zyxel NBG460N EE 802.11n, 300Mb/s + 4 порт. 1000Mb/s ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> можете что-то сказать по поводу Zyxel NBG460N EE 802.11n, 300Mb/s + 4 порт. 1000Mb/s ?


 В руках не держал. И вообще я люблю ASUS.  :smileflag: 

http://hotline.ua/network-besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/zyxel_nbg460n/?tab=3

----------


## pahaniche

К сожалению Asus облажался , хотя, может и реабилитируется  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> К сожалению Asus облажался , хотя, может и реабилитируется


 Сомневаюсь. Просто не хватило знаний настроить. Ведь настройка ASUS это не только WEB интерфейс, но и терминал.

----------


## WannaBe

Посоветуйте гигабитный роутер с IEEE 802.11n.

Выбираю с запасом на будущее (нужен наиболее производительный и наименее глючный).

Самое важное требование - максимально большая скорость передачи между ПК в (проводной) домашней сети.
Пока по проводу планируются 2 ПК и файлсервер (ПК или NAS), по воздуху: 2-3 устройства.
Кроме того желательна стабильная работа с торрентами.
Провайдер: Комстар
Подключение: 35 мбит/с, по PPPoE
(c "Быстрой Одессой" без роутера разгоняется до 85 мбит/с без глюков ТВ)

По тестам с этого сайта и различным обзорам выбрал следующих кандидатов:
*Asus RT-N16*, $90 (очевидный плюс - поддержка любых прошивок: DD-WRT, Tomato...)
*Asus RT-N56U*, $130 (производительней предыдущего, но придется ограничиться родной прошивкой)
*Cisco Linksys E4200*, $135
*Netgear N600 Gigabit WNDR3700v2*, $126
*Belkin N750*, $86

Все, кроме RT-N16 - двухдиапазонные (Dual Band).

Пока склоняюсь к ASUS RT-N56U, но хотелось бы услышать мнение о других моделях из списка, либо о других вариантах (ценой до $135 на Амазоне).

Также очень интересно услышать отзывы владельцев ASUS RT-N56U, касательно работы с одесскими провайдерами. Начитался нелестных отзывов о родной прошивке RT-N16 (но там прошивка - не проблема, полно альтернативных), а что скажете о прошивке RT-N56U (ведь ее придется брать только у ASUSа)?

----------


## densen2002

> Посоветуйте гигабитный роутер с IEEE 802.11n


    у меня на комстаре vigor2130

 

  работает без замечаний на родной пришивке.
  100 мегабит вытягивает лехко (проц по нулям), c кьюосами и проч.
  есть торренты, длна, 3G backup, IPv6
  готовность к гигабиту от прова.
  поддержка vlan, fesw51 можно не использовать

----------


## WannaBe

> у меня на комстаре vigor2130


 Спасибо за совет, но Vigor2130 идет без Wi-Fi вообще (а мне он нужен) зато с 3G (который мне абсолютно не нужен) и стоит от $160, а модель с Wi-Fi - Vigor2130n стоит аж $230+ на eBay (на Амазоне их почему-то нет).

Так что, к сожалению, не подходит. Предел в $130-$140, обязательно наличие Wi-Fi (причем IEEE 802.11n).

----------


## densen2002

> СТак что, к сожалению, не подходит. Предел в $130-$140, обязательно наличие Wi-Fi (причем IEEE 802.11n).


   тогда асус-16 с альт. прошивками, вариантов нет
  белкины и нетжиры слабо поддерживаются
  с циской связываться вообще не надо.

----------


## pahaniche

А TP-Link TL-WR1043ND не рассматривали?

----------


## WannaBe

Немного удивляет такая относительно маленькая цена на топовый (для TP-LINK) роутер. DD-WRT поддерживает, но по обзорам резко падает скорость Wi-Fi из-за расстояния/стен, а по комментариям покупателей в магазинах, зависает при загрузке торрентов, а на DD-WRT неродных прошивках маленькая скорость Wi-Fi. Но еще почитаю про эту модель. Комментариев по поводу внутренней скорости по гигабиту не нашел (в то время как большинство перечисленных мной выше кандидатов (если верить тестам) точно обеспечивают очень высокую скорость по проводу).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> *Asus RT-N16*, $90 (очевидный плюс - поддержка любых прошивок: DD-WRT, Tomato...)


 
А меня больше интересует где такие цены. Я бы купил не раздумывая.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Немного удивляет такая относительно маленькая цена на топовый (для TP-LINK) роутер.


 
Была статья где все подробно объяснили. 




> _Сергей Вильянов:_ Кстати, насчет цены.  Каждый раз, когда собираюсь купить новый роутер, не без удивления  обнаруживаю, что продукция TP-LINK стоит ощутимо меньше аналогов с теми  же характеристиками. Это, конечно, радует, но и настораживает тоже.  Низкие цены — часть плана по завоеванию новых рынков или свидетельство  отчаянной экономии на комплектующих?
> _Джейсон Сю:_ Ни то и ни другое. Цены у  TP-LINK действительно неплохие. Но дело не в том, что мы закупаем самые  дешевые комплектующие или торгуем в убыток. Вопрос в правильной  организации бизнес-процессов. Давайте посмотрим как движется продукт от  производства к потребителю на примере одного из наших конкурентов (_Джейсон  назвал его, однако мы предпочитаем не раскрывать бренд во избежание  ненужных ссор. Тем более что, по словам нашего собеседника, похожей  схемы придерживаются и другие участники рынка._ — прим. редакции).  Своей фабрики у него нет, поэтому заказ размещается на стороне, и уже на  стадии выкупа готовой продукции головным офисом получается примерно  плюс 15% к себестоимости. Затем головной офис продает ее офису  локальному, «наваривая» на этот от 15 до 30%, в зависимости от модели.  Из локального офиса (иногда его роль исполняет мастер-дистрибутор) товар  попадает к национальному дистрибутору (наценка от 10 до 25%) и уже  оттуда — местному дилеру (им может быть розничная сеть или просто  магазин), где напоследок накидывают до 20%. Размер общей наценки можете  прикинуть сами. Замечу, что ничего плохого в такой схеме нет, примерно  так же до покупателя добираются многие компьютерные комплектующие.
>  Но мы работаем иначе. У нас свои фабрики, которые — по понятным  причинам — не занимаются торговлей с головным офисом. Наши  представительства за рубежом не ведут коммерческой деятельности и  занимаются лишь поддержкой продаж. Получается, что вся цепочка выглядит  так: TP-LINK — локальный дистрибутор — местный дилер. И всё. Меньше  звеньев — меньше конечная цена (_справедливости ради, далеко не у всех конкурентов_ _TP-__LINK  цепочка такая длинная, как он описал. Особенно в России, где  представительства обычно тоже не ведут коммерческой деятельности в силу  особенностей нашего законодательства. Но и такая короткая встречается  нечасто._ — прим. редакции).
>  Также наши коллеги по бизнесу нередко вкладывают большие средства в  рекламу на непрофильных площадках, вроде билбордов на всю стену  торгового центра. Мы важность рекламы тоже понимаем, однако предпочитаем  действовать точечно. То есть рассказывать о своих продуктах тем, кому  это интересно и нужно.

----------


## WannaBe

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00387G6R8/ (цену покажут после добавления в корзину: = зачеркнутая цена минус $18.50)

+ доставка через посредника (всего выйдет где-то в 100 с копейками)

В случае с азусом выигрыш будет небольшой, например, по сравнению с $112 в "Бомбе".

Но на другие роутеры у нас цены совершенно дикие, поэтому я привел для сравнения цены с амазона.

----------


## Galleon

> А TP-Link TL-WR1043ND не рассматривали?


 гавно - гавно и ещё раз гавно  :smileflag:  гиговый роутер который не справляется с 30-кой на торрентах и IPTV, печальная история... хотя к скорости работы претензий нет

----------


## VadimIv

> гавно - гавно и ещё раз гавно  гиговый роутер который не справляется с 30-кой на торрентах и IPTV, печальная история... хотя к скорости работы претензий нет


 Какой тип соединения?
Причем к этой 30-ке его "гиговость"?



> хотя к скорости работы претензий нет


 А это тогда к чему?

----------


## pahaniche

> гавно - гавно и ещё раз гавно  гиговый роутер который не справляется с 30-кой на торрентах и IPTV, печальная история... хотя к скорости работы претензий нет


 У меня сотка по Украине на торрентах летает легко + ИПТВ-приставка работает замечтательно. так что ваше мнение субъективно

----------


## VadimIv

> У меня сотка по Украине на торрентах летает легко


 Подскажите пожалуйста тип соединения с провайдером.

----------


## pahaniche

PPPoE

----------


## densen2002

> Но на другие роутеры у нас цены совершенно дикие, поэтому я привел для сравнения цены с амазона.


    а как такой вариант - Mikrotik RB-750G (85$) + точка доступа

    У Вас будет шикарный гиговый роутер  и точка доступа в оптимальном месте квартиры.

   Я давно юзаю микротик - просто класс, других слов нет. Кстати, еще можно 750G  купить со складских запасов.
   Никакие штатные прошивки асусов и пр.  по фишкам не сравнятся с RouterOS.

----------


## WannaBe

> а как такой вариант - Mikrotik RB-750G (85$) + точка доступа


 Хм, интересно, о таком варианте не думал.




> Никакие штатные прошивки асусов и пр. по фишкам не сравнятся с RouterOS


 Зашел на их демо-роутер через Winbox и Webfig - на первый взгляд страшно, но это меня никогда не останавливало.
Но админку уж точно не назовешь примитивной и нефункциональной.

Пока вопросы по аппаратной части:

- Питается он по PoE (только с первого порта)
- И WAN у него на первом же порту
- т.е. в WAN будет заходить витая пара от провайдерского свича
- а провайдерский свич (Teletec FESW-50CPS1D) выдает питание PoE только на свой WAN-порт (тоесть к оборудованию провайдера, а не во внутрисеть)
1) Отсюда вопрос: *откуда Микротик будет питаться?*

2) *Что из себя представляет отдельная точка доступа?* До этого полноценно имел дело только с примитивной точкой от ASUS, идущей в комплекте с материнкой (подключена на заводе к лишнему USB-порту на материнке), все бы хорошо, но некоторые устройства (смартфоны, старые ноутбуки) не хотят с ней работать с WPA2/PSK - только с WEP (ну есть у многих мобильных устройств такая фишка от производителя: работать с шифрованием WPA2/PSK только с устройствами в режиме инфраструктуры) - и даже если включить на этой точке режим этой самой "Инфраструктуры", соединиться с ней с таких устройств не получается, приходится с шифрованием WEP коннектиться. Так что доверия у меня к отдельным точкам доступа пока нет.

Кроме того при подключении точки доступа останутся всего 3 порта на роутере. Учитывая, что на нем нет USB, придется выбирать между файл-сервером и сетевым принтером. Так что, какой бы перспективной мне не казалась RouterOS от микротик, его аппаратных возможностей мне не хватает, а цеплять к нему кроме точки доступа еще и свич - это в контексте домашней сети уже буде попахивать извращением - придется целый шкаф для сетевых устройств делать. Хотя у микротика есть и 10-портовые железки, но цены на них уже совсем другие )))

----------


## Galleon

да возьми себе N16 и не парься

----------


## WannaBe

А я и не парюсь, просто хочу услышать разные мнения, даже такие:



> гавно - гавно и ещё раз гавно


 N16 я давно хотел взять, но все руки не доходили до переделки домашней сети, а когда дошли, он уже и устареть успел ))
Пока что выбираю между аппаратной производительностью N56U и программными возможностями N16.

Скорее всего возьму N56U, а затем, если асусовская прошивка окажется паршивкой,
поменяю его на RT-N66U (как поговаривают на форумах, он поддерживает DD-WRT).

----------


## pahaniche

потом поделишься впечатлениями  :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

> Х1) Отсюда вопрос: *откуда Микротик будет питаться?*


      от своего родного БП, чем он хуже асусов?
     схема остается той же - сначала фесв 51 разруливает вланы по сервисам, а роутер - как обычно.

    второй вопрос - я пользую dwl-2100ap много лет - никаких проблем.
    по 802.11n точкам не подскажу, не имел дела.

    третий вопрос по домашней сети - у каждого разная степень сумашествия.
     у меня дома более десятка хостов, свич на 24 порта, и все это спрятано в чуланчике....

----------


## WannaBe

> от своего родного БП, чем он хуже асусов?


 Тю! "Семен Семеныч!" )) это я в PDF-описании в поле "Power options" начал читать:
"*Power over Ethernet: 9-28V DC on Ethernet port 1 (Only on pins 4,5,7,8. Passive PoE. Non 802.3af).*",
но не заметил в конце скромное: "*Jack: 9-28V DC*"




> третий вопрос по домашней сети - у каждого разная степень сумашествия.
> у меня дома более десятка хостов, свич на 24 порта, и все это спрятано в чуланчике....


 Класс!!! 24 для дома  - это лихо!
Нее, мне бы и 4 хватило (но при наличии точки Wi-Fi на микротике остается только 3).

Программа-минимум:
- два компьютера
- сетевой принтер (подключается по LAN или USB)
- NAS (пока только в проекте)

На азусах кроме всего прочего есть два USB (если воткнуть туда принтер, даже свободный LAN останется).

А на микротике после подключения точки и двух ПК останется только один свободный порт.
Принтер у меня без Wi-Fi (тут я пожадничал сэкономил), покупать Wi-Fi принтсервер тоже не вижу смысла,
а файлсервер должен работать максимально быстро (тоже Wi-Fi не подходит, нужен гигабитный LAN).

Так что с микротиком пока подожду. Вот если разрастется домашняя сеть еще больше, может к тому времени у них появится что-то с Wi-Fi и количеством портов >4, но <10

----------


## Ans

Ребята, помогите темной 
нужен не сильно навороченный роутер, но и не глючный, дабы интернет был и на стационарном компе, и по вайфаю ноут ловил.
Стационарник подключен к оптике заставы.нет, точную скорость не могу установить ( в договоре не написано, оф сайт отключен, при подключении пишет 100 Mb/s, по speedtest выдает 24 Mb/s с копейками и 4,8 Mb/s)
Перечитала тучу отзывов, уже мозги закипели, что можете посоветовать? в районе 50 у.ё.

----------


## densen2002

кстати, я долго тестил на Комстаре и ICN такой роутер как Draytek Vigorfly 200 (стомегабитный).
Работает стабильно, сотку трафика на пппое тянет, есть иптв,  поддержка ВЛАНов, IPv6, dual acces,  автоматический бэкап через 3G.
Стоит чуть менее чем 100 уе.
Есть кстати версия под оптику.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ребята, помогите темной 
> нужен не сильно навороченный роутер, но и не глючный, дабы интернет был и на стационарном компе, и по вайфаю ноут ловил.
> Стационарник подключен к оптике заставы.нет, точную скорость не могу установить ( в договоре не написано, оф сайт отключен, при подключении пишет 100 Mb/s, по speedtest выдает 24 Mb/s с копейками и 4,8 Mb/s)
> Перечитала тучу отзывов, уже мозги закипели, что можете посоветовать? в районе 50 у.ё.


 У них нет VPN и скорости небольшие. Поэтому подойдет практически любой — http://hotline.ua/network/besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/4485-2235-4487-5504/

----------


## sant

> Ребята, помогите темной 
> нужен не сильно навороченный роутер, но и не глючный, дабы интернет был и на стационарном компе, и по вайфаю ноут ловил.
> Стационарник подключен к оптике заставы.нет, точную скорость не могу установить ( в договоре не написано, оф сайт отключен, при подключении пишет 100 Mb/s, по speedtest выдает 24 Mb/s с копейками и 4,8 Mb/s)
> Перечитала тучу отзывов, уже мозги закипели, что можете посоветовать? в районе 50 у.ё.


 Судя по ориентировочным показаниям speedtest.net - у вас пакет "Продвинутый" (25/5 Мб/с прием/отдача). Присмотртесь к роутерам TP-Link, ребята в офисе Zastava.net как раз их и предлагают. Ну а конкретная модель зависит больше от жалаемой дальности и скорости работы Wi-Fi : есть ли необходимость иметь доступ в интеренет через ноут/смарт в дальнем углу участка или находясь у соседа, или только в пределах дома...  :smileflag:

----------


## WannaBe

> потом поделишься впечатлениями


 Итак, приобрел RT-N56U.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Внешний вид*Внешне - цаца для гламурных кис, разработанная какими-то сороками - блестит, сияет, только страз не хватает. Мне больше нравится дизайн Netgear WNDR3800, или уже, если выпендриваться, то Cisco Linksys E4200, но придется смириться - ведь я выбирал по начинке, а не за красивые глаза ))) Хотя наговариваю - ясли поставить его рядом с какой-нибудь современной техникой, будет смотреться вполне неплохо. Лампочки неяркие, но я все же я не понимаю, почему на современных сетевых устройствах, особенно предназначенных для дома, а не для серверной в офисе, нет какой-нибудь кнопки для отключения всех лампочек и мигающих линков (для включения их только на время настройки). А так - добавилась очередная гирлянда (хоть и неяркая).

Дальше по корпусу: не нравится, что нет аппаратных кнопок для отключения Wi-Fi. Но в остальном вполне себе сносный. И даже не падает от 4 UTP-шнуров и одного USB (я не знаю, что нужно на него повесить. чтоб его опрокинуть), но если шнуры жесткие и во что-то упираются, то не шнуры гнутся, а роутер крутится )))


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Прошивка*Обычному нетребовательному пользователю админка вполне понравится.

Сеть заводится за несколько минут без всяких бубнов - просто и наглядно. Но приколы и неудобства начинаются, как только начинаешь копать глубже.

Меня, например, уже слегка поддостало всплывающее восклицание, что мол "пароль WEP должен быть таким-то и таким-то", это при том что на обоих диапазонах настроен и успешно работает WPA2-PSK (а не WEP). Причем этот глюк скорее относится не к самой прошивке, а к криво сверстанной админке - ошибка появлялась только в Опере.

Интерфейс вообще далек от идеала - чтоб заблокировать (или разрешить) какой-то MAC - его нужно вбивать руками, а не из списка подключенных клиентов - его даже скопипастить нельзя - так как единственное место, где видны MAC-адреса подключенных клиентов - это (ВНИМАНИЕ !!!) всплывающая подсказка :rzhu_nimagu: То же самое с клонированием MAC-адреса одной из материнок - его тоже приходится вписывать вручную.

Другой глюк был связан с режимом фильтрации по MAC - там есть 3 варианта: фильтрация отключена, блокировать перечисленные MAC-и (черный список), разрешать только перечисленные MAC-и (белый список). Так вот при очередном добавлении MAC (когда я редактировал белый список) активировался режим черного списка (тоесть все добавленные MAC-и стили заблокированными) - в итоге роутер послал этот ПК в баню. Пришлось заходить в админку с телефона.

И т.д., и т.п. Но все встреченные на данный момент ошибки - косметические, и к работе роутера особо не относятся, хотя могут изрядно попортить нервы.

Из существенного - не нравится политика фильтрации MAC: есть черный/белый список "для всей сети", "только для беспроводной" (в ней тоже два списка: для 2,4 GHz и для 5 GHz) - удобней было бы работать с одним общим списком (тем более, что все адреса приходится вбивать вручную).


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Работа*Зато аппаратная часть радует. На скорости интернет подключение роутера никак не сказалось вообще.

Вот скрин графика загрузки (HTTP, 8 потоков) на полной тарифной скорости (35 мегабит):

Левая часть - подключение напрямую (без роутера), правая - подключение через роутер (просто переключил витую пару). График даже ровнее стал :)




С торрентами прекрасно работает - для опытов повысил лимит количества пиров - подключилось около 600 сидов - никаких зависаний и перегревов не возникло.

При том же кол-ве сидов и полностью забитом торрент-клиентом канале, попробовал QoS (в режиме низкого приоритета для P2P) - одновременно запущенная закачка по HTTP в 8 потоков смогла разогнаться до 20 мегабит/с (из 35 тарифных), отобрав большую часть канала у uTorrent (качавшего в тот момент у 600 клиентов одновременно на 35 мбит/с).

Так что и с торрентами, и с шейпером все в порядке (шейпер можно настраивать не только на тип контента (интернет-браузинг, игры, видео/телефония), но и подробно (для конкретных IP и портов).

Скорость обмена внутри сети пока особо не тестировал. Самая большая скорость копирования файлов по сети, что я пока что заметил - это 50 МБ/с или 400 Мбит/с, что далеко от гигабита/с. Но тут скорее всего дело в старой материнке и дисках на втором компьютере (так как я и при соединении без роутера бОльших скоростей не припоминаю).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Да, покупать такой роутер для 35 мбит. 
Он выдержит более 100-150.

----------


## WannaBe

leshiy_odessa, стримовскую "быструю одессу" (100 Мбит) я еще не тестировал, но пока что не пользуюсь этой услугой , так как качаю только с внешки. А разве кто-то из одесских провайдеров предлагает реальные 100-150? У стрима с включенным IPTV реальная скорость - 85 Мбит/с (Вот ее и можно будет сравнить. Но, уверен, что роутер ее никак не ограничит - ведь по разным тестам он по LAN<>WAN набирает 800 мбит/с - такая скорость интернет в Одессе будет не скоро). Вот когда стримовцы пойдут выше, и поменяют клиентские свичи (10/100) на гигабитные, тогда можно будет говорить о таких скоростях. А я брал мощный роутер прежде всего для того, чтоб он не бы узким местом в домашней сети, которую планирую ускорять потихоньку. И по предварительным тестам он действительно ничего не ограничивает. Да и с торрентов качает без каких-либо проблем. Пока что я им вполне доволен.

----------


## densen2002

Что хорошо - у него NAT исполняется не процессором, а каким то аппаратным модулем в чипсете.
И QoS тоже вроде.  Так что грузить его трафиком и кьюосом можно по самые помидоры.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> leshiy_odessa, стримовскую "быструю одессу" (100 Мбит) я еще не тестировал, но пока что не пользуюсь этой услугой , так как качаю только с внешки. А разве кто-то из одесских провайдеров предлагает реальные 100-150? У стрима с включенным IPTV реальная скорость - 85 Мбит/с (Вот ее и можно будет сравнить. Но, уверен, что роутер ее никак не ограничит - ведь по разным тестам он по LAN<>WAN набирает 800 мбит/с - такая скорость интернет в Одессе будет не скоро). Вот когда стримовцы пойдут выше, и поменяют клиентские свичи (10/100) на гигабитные, тогда можно будет говорить о таких скоростях. А я брал мощный роутер прежде всего для того, чтоб он не бы узким местом в домашней сети, которую планирую ускорять потихоньку. И по предварительным тестам он действительно ничего не ограничивает. Да и с торрентов качает без каких-либо проблем. Пока что я им вполне доволен.


 
Смыл моего сообщения — вы купили Феррари, но ездите на нем 60 км/час.

----------


## WannaBe

Я понял смысл сообщения. Но:
1) "скорость езды" я все равно планирую увеличивать - именно поэтому сразу взял модель из топовых, чтоб не платить потом два раза
2) цена этого "феррари" по сравнению с другими "феррари" почему-то сейчас упала, так что, купив "запорожец", я бы не много сэкономил
3) чем покупать запорожец, который будет работать на пределах своих возможностей, логичней (учитывая пункт №2) купить феррари, который, выполняя свои обязанности не будет перегреваться и тормозить.

В конечном счете я выбирал между Asus rt-n16 (который с доставкой из штатов обошелся бы в 100-105, а у нас стоит от 110) и Asus rt-n56u (который и у нас, и в штатах стоит 125) - разница в $15, почему бы не купить феррари?

Мне в итоге нужно было от роутера, чтоб скорость обмена между ПК реально приближалась к гигабиту/с, и чтоб он не дох под загрузкой торрентов с сотнями сидов. Это только как минимум.

А какую еще загрузку нужно обеспечить роутеру, чтоб оправдать, по вашему мнению, покупку этого конкретного феррари?
Единственная из его сильных сторон, которую я в ближайшем будущем не буду использовать (как и все одесситы) - это скорости WAN выше 100 мегабит/с ***** . 

_*** не учитываю возможность объединения нескольких сетей с помощью WAN-порта (где этот гигабит через WAN реально пригодится), т.к. вряд ли кто-то в этой теме делает такое в домашних условиях_

----------


## Vintyara

Задумался еще вот о чем - вай вай роутер уже есть (dlink 615). Я им очень НЕдоволен. Но как вай фай работает он нормально. Собственно никто не сталкивался с роутерами без вай вая? В цене они же поидее должны быть меньше. А к нему уже и длинк подцепить  :smileflag:  Кто-то так делал? На каком роутере? Провайдер - бриз.

----------


## densen2002

> Задумался еще вот о чем - вай вай роутер уже есть (dlink 615). Я им очень НЕдоволен. Но как вай фай работает он нормально. Собственно никто не сталкивался с роутерами без вай вая? В цене они же поидее должны быть меньше.


    Все дешевые роутеры - с вайфаем (за исключением ДИР-100. Он на Бризе 80 мбит не потянет) 
   Дорогие роутеры без вайфая - это Микротик  750 (490 грн за стомегабитную модель и 670 за гигабитную модель).
   Также Draytek 2130 - около 170 уе.

   Дир-615 можно использовать как точку доступа или Igmp-proxy.

----------


## densen2002

> Я  - разница в $15, почему бы не купить феррари?


    правильный подход.
   а еще его можно пригрузить файрволом, ВПНом и кьюосом, и он не захлебнется.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Все дешевые роутеры - с вайфаем (за исключением ДИР-100. Он на Бризе 80 мбит не потянет)


 Единственный дешевый роутер который потянет 80 мбит это — TP-Link TL-WR1043ND
Советовать "все дешевые с Wi-FI", это посоветовать человеку выкинуть деньги на ветер.
Какой драйтек, какой микротик? И что неподготовленный человек будет с ними делать?

P.S. Откуда вы беретесь, "знатоки" хреновы?

----------


## densen2002

> P.S. Откуда вы беретесь, "знатоки" хреновы?


  дядьку, не нервничай.
 человек спросил - ему ответили, что ДЕШЕВЫХ  и хороших роутеров без вайфай НЕ БЫВАЕТ.
 тема называется "выбор роутера", а не "роутеры для блондинок"

----------


## VadimIv

> Единственный дешевый роутер который потянет 80 мбит это — TP-Link TL-WR1043ND


 А 941ND и железяки других производителей на аналогичном или похожем же железе, например 841ND, 940ND, DIR-615 (Е)?
Кстати настроить Mikrotik для работы в качестве интерент шлюза неподготовленному но неглупому человеку вполне себе можно глядя в текст и тупо нажимая на кнопки. Есть очень приличные FAQ.
А что такого страшнючего в настройке Vigor 2130?

----------


## densen2002

> А 941ND и железяки других производителей на аналогичном или похожем же железе, например 841ND, 940ND, DIR-615 (Е)?
> Кстати настроить Mikrotik для работы в качестве интерент шлюза неподготовленному но неглупому человеку вполне себе можно глядя в текст и тупо нажимая на кнопки. Есть очень приличные FAQ.


   совершенно верно. 
  и пачка форумов впридачу.   





> А что такого страшнючего в настройке Vigor 2130?


   его настройка не сложнее настройки тп-линка.

----------


## Scorpion26

Всем привет! Кто может приехать и настроить Asus RT-N16 и свитч Asus GX-D1081. Провайдер Тенет, планирую использование 4 приставок для IPTV.

----------


## BYGAGABOG

Подскажите в скором времени хочу подключить сохо 100 МБ.
Хочу чтобы на ноуте был беспроводной интернет. Какой по?советуете купить роутер чтобы тянул все 100 МБ. цена в пределах 100 долларов.
и еще вопрос мне нужна точка доступа или только роутер ?) не шарю совсем , но суть такова хочу бегать по квартире с ноутбуком и чтобы тянуло 100 мб и все это за сто баксов _) спс
то что сам нашел это Маршрутизатор (Router) Беспроводной Belkin F7D4302ED и Zyxel KEENETIC

----------


## aleyer

По вафле 100мегабит? этот вопрос задан всерьез?  :smileflag: 
А так, на ноуте wi-fi карта N-стандарта?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> то что сам нашел это Маршрутизатор (Router) Беспроводной Belkin F7D4302ED и Zyxel KEENETIC


 Если Zyxel туда сюда, хотя 100 мбитный свич уже говорит о многом.
Но откуда вы берете Belkin ... Кто вам это г... советует? Потом будете на форум и кричат — ааааа, у меня локалка не работает!!! аааааааа, у меня IPTV не работает!!!

*TP-Link TL-WR1043ND*

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> По вафле 100мегабит? этот вопрос задан всерьез? 
> А так, на ноуте wi-fi карта N-стандарта?


 извините но я не сильно понимаю о чем вы  :smileflag: 
в менеджере устройств есть broadcom 802.11n (Сетевой адаптер)

----------


## BYGAGABOG

> Если Zyxel туда сюда, хотя 100 мбитный свич уже говорит о многом.
> Но откуда вы берете Belkin ... Кто вам это г... советует? Потом будете на форум и кричат — ааааа, у меня локалка не работает!!! аааааааа, у меня IPTV не работает!!!
> 
> *TP-Link TL-WR1043ND*


 да сам нашел  :smileflag: )))
 :smileflag: )
Ясно спасибо, и подскажите , какой информацией вы владеете по поводу бренда Edimax ?

----------


## kvartika

а какой возможен вариант чтоб подключить две  сети в один роутер и разшариь по фай фаю

----------


## VadimIv

> а какой возможен вариант чтоб подключить две  сети в один роутер и разшариь по фай фаю


 Из не очень дорогих и легких в настройке, в зависимости от потребностей:
http://www.draytek.com/user/PdListbyNewCategory.php?action=LoadData&Typeid=83
http://www.draytek.com/user/PdListbyNewCategory.php?action=LoadData&Typeid=96
Там еще есть варианты. В первом USB модем можно использовать для резервного интернет.
Чуть сложнее в настройке конструктор:
http://mikrotik.com.ua/next.html?hard&mb&rb493ah
Или подобрать что-то подешевле из этой таблички с miniPCI + WiFi карта + свич.
Неплохая железяка без WiFi, нужно будет точку докупить. 
Вот с WiFi, но пишут, что ПО пока хромает.
Тоже настройка непростая.
Вот есть небольшая тема по выбору.

----------


## kvartika

а  если для одной сети и вай фай чето надежное и не дорогое?

----------


## VadimIv

> а  если для одной сети и вай фай чето надежное и не дорогое?


 Zexel Keenetic, TPLink: 841 941, 1043 выше есть рекомендации.
P.S. Стоп,  я вообще правильно понял, вам интерент нужно раздавать (от одного или двух провайдеров) или две разных локальных сети объединить через инет по VPN?

----------


## densen2002

> а какой возможен вариант чтоб подключить две  сети в один роутер и разшариь по фай фаю


     два провайдера в один роутер? какие провайдеры?

----------


## kvartika

сана и бриз

----------


## kvartika

> сана и бриз


 в идеале их обоих законектить на один роутер и раздавать по вай фаю (цена вопроса?)

либо одну сетку расшарить по вай фаю на квартиру (цена вопроса?)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> в идеале их обоих законектить на один роутер и раздавать по вай фаю (цена вопроса?)
> 
> либо одну сетку расшарить по вай фаю на квартиру (цена вопроса?)


 Цена вопроса смешная. Практически любой роутер (Broadcom) на неофициальной прошивке.

 Dual-WAN for simple round-robin load equalization
 Dual WAN with failover
 Dual WAN with one as standby backup
На ASUS-ах это тоже просто. Берем прошивку от энтузиастов и настраиваем как угодно.

Два провайдера с балансировкой нагрузки ?
2 провайдера с резервированием канала
multi-wan

----------


## kvartika

почему на неофициальной прошивке ? и модели поконкретней  назови для двух сеток в один роутер?

----------


## kvartika

> почему на неофициальной прошивке ? и модели поконкретней  назови для двух сеток в один роутер?


 не фаерволов не прочей  ерундистики не надо

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> почему на неофициальной прошивке ? и модели поконкретней  назови для двух сеток в один роутер?


 Ты перепутал форум со справочной. Если что то не понятно иди прямо за угол, там объяснят.
Нет мозгов настроить самому, бери драйтек за 300$ и не парь нам мозг.

----------


## densen2002

> для двух сеток в один роутер?


 mikrotik RB-750
  на оставшиеся деньги купи точку доступа wifi.

----------


## kvartika

> Ты перепутал форум со справочной. Если что то не понятно иди прямо за угол, там объяснят.
> Нет мозгов настроить самому, бери драйтек за 300$ и не парь нам мозг.


 василий   ты что такой махровый а? нет желания не отвечай? и не порти настрой
НАМ??? манечкой величия преть  ты  если что звони подлечу

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> василий   ты что такой махровый а? нет желания не отвечай? и не порти настрой
> НАМ??? манечкой величия преть  ты  если что звони подлечу


 Толсто тролишь. Переход на личности это не оригинально.

Тебе уже давно все подробно объяснили, просто у тебя не хватает мозга это понять и ты продолжаешь задавать глупые вопросы.

Некоторые люди не хотят понять что есть области в которые без реальных знаний лучше не соваться.
А уровень твоих вопросов говорит о том что у тебя их нет в минимальном количестве. Ты все надеешься что тут разжуют и положат в рот. Скажут что купит, где купить и как настроить. Можешь продолжать строчить свои глупые вопросы, а я понаблюдаю.

----------


## natawylya

подскажите для элана какой роутер больше подходит?
выбрала dlink dir 615, подойдет ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> подскажите для элана какой роутер больше подходит?
> выбрала dlink dir 615, подойдет ?


 Не советую брать продукцию DLINK — O DLINK

Возьмите ASUS или TPLINK. Например — TP-Link TL-WR941ND

Выбор роутера напрямую зависит от типа подключения (PPTP, PPPoE, статический IP и т.д.). А так же от скорости пакета.

Например если у вас PPTP и скорость 80 мбит, то выбор роутера ограничен 3-4 моделями.

----------


## natawylya

для того чтоб узнать какой тип подключения у меня нужно позвонить в элан? 
или это можно как-то самостоятельно сделать?

----------


## kvartika

> Толсто тролишь. Переход на личности это не оригинально.
> 
> Тебе уже давно все подробно объяснили, просто у тебя не хватает мозга это понять и ты продолжаешь задавать глупые вопросы.
> 
> Некоторые люди не хотят понять что есть области в которые без реальных знаний лучше не соваться.
> А уровень твоих вопросов говорит о том что у тебя их нет в минимальном количестве. Ты все надеешься что тут разжуют и положат в рот. Скажут что купит, где купить и как настроить. Можешь продолжать строчить свои глупые вопросы, а я понаблюдаю.


 вопрос не к тебе понтовило  не хочеш не отвечай... такой видимо админ что работу ищеш ))))

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> вопрос не к тебе понтовило  не хочеш не отвечай... такой видимо админ что работу ищеш ))))


 Ура, ура!!!! Сработало! Моя подпись до сих пор работает. Почему то если "умнику" ответить нечем он переходит на личности. 
Это уже в третий или четвертый раз, когда "умники" попадаются на простой тест мозга.

Сегодня, благодаря своим знаниям и мозгу, я получил спасибо. А что ты сделал сегодня полезного?

----------


## kvartika

> Ура, ура!!!! Сработало! Моя подпись до сих пор работает. Почему то если "умнику" ответить нечем он переходит на личности. 
> Это уже в третий или четвертый раз, когда "умники" попадаются на простой тест мозга.
> 
> Сегодня, благодаря своим знаниям и мозгу, я получил спасибо. А что ты сделал сегодня полезного?


 боже  кампьютерный люд мельчает )))

----------


## Galleon

> Не советую брать продукцию DLINK — O DLINK
> 
> Возьмите ASUS или TPLINK. Например — TP-Link TL-WR941ND
> 
> Выбор роутера напрямую зависит от типа подключения (PPTP, PPPoE, статический IP и т.д.). А так же от скорости пакета.
> 
> Например если у вас PPTP и скорость 80 мбит, то выбор роутера ограничен 3-4 моделями.


 а я не советую брать продукцию тплинка, ты кстати с ним активно то работал что его так всем советуешь?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а я не советую брать продукцию тплинка, ты кстати с ним активно то работал что его так всем советуешь?


 Я знаю про твой неудачный опыт, но все таки думаю что тебе не повезло.
Да я работал с TPLINK, но не сильно активно. В любом случае по моей статистике вопросов-проблем с ними в разу меньше.

Я надеюсь что мне скоро занесут на пару месяцев TP-Link TL-WR1043ND и я развею все твои опасения  :smileflag: 

Напомни что у тебя были за проблемы или кинь URL. Я уже не помню, что проверять.

----------


## Galleon

проблем куча, нет IPTV из коробки, подвисает IPTV при нагрузке торрентом метров на 40 канала, подвисания самой железки раз в неделю, не в состоянии поднять pppoe если у прова чет произошло, надо ребутить, в общем как по мне лучше переплатить 40 баксов и взять 16 или 655, чем 1043

----------


## Пандемия

> проблем куча, нет IPTV из коробки, подвисает IPTV при нагрузке торрентом метров на 40 канала, подвисания самой железки раз в неделю, не в состоянии поднять pppoe если у прова чет произошло, надо ребутить, в общем как по мне лучше переплатить 40 баксов и взять 16 или 655, чем 1043


  Я конечно полный профан в этих железяках, но за две недели работы 1043 ниразу не завис, как-раз таки по РPPoE позавчера полдня небыло нета - видать чего чинили, после появления - само всё заработало - ребутиться не пришлось. IPTV пока нет, да оно мне и сто лет ненужно, последний раз смотрел телевизор лет 5 назад. Да и возможно вам просто не повезло с аппаратом ( чего сам боялся при покупке ) , по умолчанию не может производитель выпускать все аппараты идеального качества, сам читал что у человека сей девайс сгорел после 2х часов работы. На мой взгляд нормальный аппарат у кого нет желания или возможности потратиться на 16 Асус.

----------


## Galleon

> Я конечно полный профан в этих железяках, но за две недели работы 1043 ниразу не завис, как-раз таки по РPPoE позавчера полдня небыло нета - видать чего чинили, после появления - само всё заработало - ребутиться не пришлось. IPTV пока нет, да оно мне и сто лет ненужно, последний раз смотрел телевизор лет 5 назад. Да и возможно вам просто не повезло с аппаратом ( чего сам боялся при покупке ) , по умолчанию не может производитель выпускать все аппараты идеального качества, сам читал что у человека сей девайс сгорел после 2х часов работы. На мой взгляд нормальный аппарат у кого нет желания или возможности потратиться на 16 Асус.


 работу роутера на дефолтной прошивке без IPTV я не проверял, так как он был мгновенно прошит под его поддержку, отсюда и возможные проблемы

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> работу роутера на дефолтной прошивке без IPTV я не проверял, так как он был мгновенно прошит под его поддержку, отсюда и возможные проблемы


 Я покупал зимою и помню очень долго искал где настраивать IPTV. Потом забил т.к. это был офис и оно им сто лет не нужно.
После узнал что IPTV работает по дефолту. Его поддержка идет автоматом, без настроек и из коробки. Может ты на те же грабли наступил?

----------


## Galleon

> Я покупал зимою и помню очень долго искал где настраивать IPTV. Потом забил т.к. это был офис и оно им сто лет не нужно.
> После узнал что IPTV работает по дефолту. Его поддержка идет автоматом, без настроек и из коробки. Может ты на те же грабли наступил?


 да идет, все в квадратах, отличная работа  :smileflag:

----------


## Vintyara

Ребят, в частности Леший, подскажите плиз касательно провайдера БРИЗ.
Какой мин. пакет нужно брать для нормальной работы скайпа (с видео) + какой самый просто wifi роутер под это же дело (серфить на ноуте + общаться по скайпу).

----------


## Galleon

> Ребят, в частности Леший, подскажите плиз касательно провайдера БРИЗ.
> Какой мин. пакет нужно брать для нормальной работы скайпа (с видео) + какой самый просто wifi роутер под это же дело (серфить на ноуте + общаться по скайпу).


 для видео звонков с головой будет 5 метров

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

прошу ещё немного уделит время, т.к.  практически заказал роутер, но случайно обратил  внимание, что параметры моего роутера Zyxel 330 практически такие же как и у TP-Link 941.
1. Zyxel / P-330W EE / 4 порта / 10/100 Мбит/сек / IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b / 54 МБит/c / Защищенные VPN-протоколы	L2TP, PPTP, IPSec, PPPoE Протоколы авторизации	PAP, CHAP, MS CHAP, MS CHAP v2
2. TP-Link / TL-WR941ND / 4 порта / 10/100 Мбит/сек / 802.11n / 300 Мбит/с / PPTP, PPPoE, L2TP, Russia PPTP (Dual Access), Russia PPPoE (Dual Access), Russia L2TP (Dual Access)

и вот уже  думаю стоит ли менять и не получится ли тоже самое (когда работаю 2 компа одновременно интернет работает очень тяжко и подвисает) или всё таки  будет намного лучше и работа будет стабильнее? 

(Пакет телемикс 25)

----------


## Galleon

у тплинка вайфай значительно быстрее, плюс точно есть поддержка дуал акссеса для iptv (как у зюкселя я не в курсе)

----------


## Tibalt

Помогите выбрать роутер, провайдер Комстар. Задача, иметь интернет и в ноутбуке. Нужен без заморочек по установке, и чтобы стабильно работал. Смотрел в сторону ТП ЛИНК до 150 м.б. цена в районе 250 гривен. В магазине посоветовали Д-Линк цена около 400. Вообщем нужна помощь. Спасибо

----------


## sontrava

Из личного опыта использования (за полгода)
(у меня PPTP):
COHO-роутеры:
1. *Dir-320* - (4 МБ флеш (0 МБ свободно) 16 МБ оперативки, есть USB) - покупал за 55$.
   Из 24 Мбит режет скорость до 4 Мбит. На 20 клиентах начинает тупить. На торрентах ложиться. Поддержка D-Link сказала, что да есть такая проблема.  
   Работает только в 2 режимах - роутер и точка доступа. Все. 
   Коннектится к провайдеру 20-60 сек.
   Нарезка траффика как бы есть - но не работает.   Невидимого режима от прова по TTL нету. Иногда виснет. Использовал 3 мес.  Худший из всех роутеров. Продал.


2. *TP-LINK 743ND* - (4 МБ флеш (0 МБ свободно)  16 МБ оперативки) -  покупал за 35$.
   Есть уже 5-6 режимов работы. 24 Мбит режет до 22 Мбит.  Невидимого режима от прова по TTL нету.
   Нарезка траффика не работает. 
   Коннектится к провайдеру 10-20 сек.
   Минус - при включении светит MAC-адреса всех клиентов провайдеру. Палит с потрохами. Иногда виснет. Лучше, чем DLINK.  Продал. 

3. *ZYXEL Keenetic Lite*(4 МБ флеш (0 МБ свободно), 16 МБ оперативки) - покупал за 50$
    4 режима работы. 24 Мбит скорость выдает. Не виснет.
    Нарезки траффика нет. 
    Коннектится к провайдеру 10-20 сек.
    Невидимый режим от прова по TTL есть. Ограниченные настройки. Для домохозяек. Продал.

4. *MikroTik RB750*.   Купил за 55$. 
Это небо и земля, если сравнивать с предыдущими роутерами.
   (*64 МБ флеш* (32 Мб свободно для записи-чтения),   *32 МБ* оперативки (16 Мб свободно)  - 400 MHz проц).
   Оборудование провайдерского класса.  
   Есть *шейпер* - умная нарезка трафика клиентам. 
  Это если клиент не использует весь ему выделенный канал, то остаток его канала используется для других клиентов.

*Биллинг*. Автоматическое отключение клиентов при исчерпании лимита. 
   Поддерживает  *до 5 провайдеров* на разных портах с балансировкой нагрузки.
*100 Мбит* от провайдера вытягивает легко. На торрентах не виснет. 
   Держит *свыше 100 клиентов*. Невидимый режим от прова по TTL есть.
   Коннектится к провайдеру 1-2 сек. Не виснет. 
   Держит Static IP, Dynamic IP, PPoE, PPTP, L2TP и пр. 
   Возможно настроить на любых провайдеров. 

   ОЧЕНЬ много настроек. Возможно писать *скрипты*.
   Умеет хранить *статистику* траффика и остальное на встроенной флеш.
   Умеет отсылать E-mail (SMS) админу при падении интернета.
   Чертит *графики* загрузки по часам, дням, месяцам.

*Монитор*. Можно смотреть кто из клиентов на какие ресурсы лазит.
   Можно резать торренты. Поддерживает питание по витой паре *POE*.
   И еще много вкусностей...
   Я лично Очень доволен железкой.  

*mikrotik-routeros.biz* - Более полное описание (Сайт еще в разработке.)

Просто жалко смотреть как многие мучаются с СОХО-роутерами, прошивают всякие DD-WRT, Tomato, OpenWRT, Олеговскую прошивку. 
Я долго искал роутер с нормальной нарезкой скорости и билингом.
А нашел даже больше чем хотел.
Надеюсь я помог в выборе.

Как понадобится Вам Mikrotik или Ubiquiti - Звоните.
Цены, уверен,  Вам понравятся.
*096 5555511*. Владимир.

----------


## densen2002

> Держит *свыше 100 клиентов*..


    каких клиентов? 
   тут в ветке  каждый "клиент" качает до 100 мегабит, а вы обещаете их держать СОТНЮ.

   ЗЫ. Роутер прекрасный, согласен.

----------


## 22r

Мне надо чтобы в квартире жена могла на своем ноуте в интернете шариться,а я на своем! провайдер ТЕНЕТ!
можно конкретно тыкнуть какой посоветуете!(т.к ничего не понимаю во всех характкристиках)
заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мне надо чтобы в квартире жена могла на своем ноуте в интернете шариться,а я на своем! провайдер ТЕНЕТ!
> можно конкретно тыкнуть какой посоветуете!(т.к ничего не понимаю во всех характкристиках)
> заранее спасибо!!!


 http://hotline.ua/network/besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/4485-2235-4487-1534-5504/

TP-Link TL-WR941ND

----------


## 22r

> http://hotline.ua/network/besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/4485-2235-4487-1534-5504/
> 
> TP-Link TL-WR941ND


 Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> проблем куча, нет IPTV из коробки,


 Не подтвердилось.




> подвисает IPTV при нагрузке торрентом метров на 40 канала,


 Не подтвердилось. Загрузил 80 мбит канал выпадения кадров или "зависаний" не обнаружил. 




> подвисания самой железки раз в неделю, не в состоянии поднять pppoe если у прова чет произошло, надо ребутить, в общем как по мне лучше переплатить 40 баксов и взять 16 или 655, чем 1043


 влом было проверять.

----------


## Космос1972

IPTV с роутером D-Link DWL-2000AP+ работать будет? И вообще, можно его взять как временную точку доступа?

----------


## densen2002

это не роутер, а точка доступа.

модель старая, цена ей баксов десять если брать бэу.

----------


## Космос1972

> это не роутер, а точка доступа.
> 
> модель старая, цена ей баксов десять если брать бэу.


  Спасибо

----------


## Космос1972

Еще один вопрос. У меня есть адаптер 
Alfa Network ALFAмогу ли я использовать его как моршрутизатор от стационарного компа к  ноуту? Если да, то напишите в личку кто и за сколько это может  настроить.
 за ранее спасибо.

----------


## densen2002

теоретически можно, но 

- это штуковина будет излучать два ватта (!)  в комнате.
- комп надо будет держать включенным 

оно вам надо?

купите wifi роутер за 200 грн и забудьте

----------


## Космос1972

> теоретически можно, но 
> 
> - это штуковина будет излучать два ватта (!)  в комнате.
> - комп надо будет держать включенным 
> 
> оно вам надо?
> 
> купите wifi роутер за 200 грн и забудьте


 Тогда посоветуйте самый простой роутер, а еще лучше если у кого есть б/у  то предложите . Мне надо как временный вариант но что бы ап тиви  работало.

----------


## WannaBe

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, надежный роутер для обычного пользователя, который не требовал бы регулярного обслуживания (никаких зависаний, перезапусков и т.д.).
Подключаться будет по Static IP, скорость провайдер обещает в 100 Мбит/с (слабо верится).
По внутрисети гигабит не нужен, подойдет и 100-ка.
Wi-Fi скорее всего 150-мегабитный 802.11n (чтоб обеспечивал эти самые 100 Мбит/с), но и устройства 802.11g должны подключаться без проблем.
Нагрузка будет небольшая, но с десятком торрентов и сотней-другой пиров роутер должен справляться хорошо, без перегревов и зависаний.
Также желателен простой понятный интерфейс настройки безопасности (WPA2, фильтрация MAC, и т.д).
Гы. Наличие аппаратной кнопки вкл/выкл Wi-Fi ("Paranoid button" © хабр) - приветствуется 
Цена - чем меньше, тем лучше.
Прошу советовать только проверенные модели. Может быть, что-нибудь из TP-линков.

----------


## densen2002

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, надежный роутер для обычного пользователя, который не требовал бы регулярного обслуживания (никаких зависаний, перезапусков и т.д.).
> Прошу советовать только проверенные модели. .


 -   из хорошо проверенных (в течение года, три штуки на разных провах у разных пользователей, абсолютно никаких жалоб) - Draytek Vigorfly 200. Около 100 у.е.

-  из проверенных в работе в течение месяца - TP-Link 1043ND (Комстар). Около 65 у.е. Но на форумах довольно много жалоб. Похоже, есть процент брака.

----------


## Galleon

1043nd если повезет, будет работать без сбоев. WR941ND не с гиговой сетью

----------


## G-G

Подскажите, нужен интернет на ноутбук и стационарный, какой роутер брать, что б по-проще и работал без проблем.
Провайдер укртелеком, по этому скорость низкая.
На ноутбуке только в интернете сидеть, никаких торрентов и т.п.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pahaniche

TP-Link TL-WR340G(D)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> TP-Link TL-WR340G(D)


 Зачем советовать роутер с Wi-Fi 802.11*b/g*, когда за эти деньги есть Wi-Fi 802.11*n* — TP-Link TL-WR741ND

----------


## pahaniche

> Зачем советовать роутер с Wi-Fi 802.11*b/g*, когда за эти деньги есть Wi-Fi 802.11*n* — TP-Link TL-WR741ND


 А зачем ему *n* при максимальных 24 мБит(теоретически  :smileflag: ) от укртелекома? да и *n*-ка у 741 не совсем полная, draft. Если нужен настоящий *n*, то нада брать 841.

----------


## KRISTI-80

TP Link 841 или Asus Rt N12 - что посоветуете для провайдера Норма?

----------


## VadimIv

> TP Link 841 или Asus Rt N12 - что посоветуете для провайдера Норма?


 Все, что угодно, только не RT N12.

----------


## Jina

Купили в ТЕНЕТЕ роутер RT-G32. На два компьютера. Хотим отключить  WI-FI. Как это сделать?Звоним в техподдержку - они не знают.
Посоветуйте,плиз!

----------


## pahaniche

> Купили в ТЕНЕТЕ роутер RT-G32. На два компьютера. Хотим отключить  WI-FI. Как это сделать?Звоним в техподдержку - они не знают.
> Посоветуйте,плиз!


 Там в настройках есть пункт *Enable Radio*, снимаете галочку или выбираете *NO*

----------


## Jina

Спасибо огромное! Как выяснилось-не знаем пароль,чтобы зайти.Роутер сегодня запрограммировали.а пароль мы не спросили.Завтра только смогу выяснить.Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## pahaniche

Логин и пароль обычно admin

----------


## Jina

Мы тоже так думали,ан,нет! Жду завтрашнего утра.

----------


## YambO

Не подскажете сеть на роутере TL 941ND компы интернет получает но никто не видит друг друга, все работало только в один прекрасный день перестали видеть друг друга.  В чем может быть проблема в роутере или в настройках главного компа.

----------


## VadimIv

> В чем может быть проблема в роутере или в настройках главного компа.


 В настройках локальной сети. На всех компах. Роутер в таких случаях (за редким исключением) не при делах.

----------


## densen2002

Тестирую месяц ТПлинк 941ый.

Все было ничего, сегодня с утра нет интернета. Причем РРРоЕ поднимается, внешний реальный  айпи получаем, и всё.  Трасса обрывается за роутером.
Ставлю драйтек - все нормально.
Возвращаю тплинк - трабла.

Конечно, можно попытаться перезалить софт, сбросить, перенастроить...  Но уже не хочется.

----------


## Invincible

Ребята подскажите роутер который может дать 80-100 мегабит по N стандарту 
Провайдер бриз
Спасибо

----------


## Galleon

> Ребята подскажите роутер который может дать 80-100 мегабит по N стандарту 
> Провайдер бриз
> Спасибо


 asus rt-n16, сегодня гонял 55 метров в торренте плюс по сетке игра ставилась

----------


## Invincible

А какие еще варианты кром асуса16 и дир 655
Кто нибудь что нибудь слышал про новую линейку D-Link DHP-1320?

----------


## u3ver

tp-link 941ND или 1043ND (если нужно usb и гигабитные порты)

----------


## Galleon

> А какие еще варианты кром асуса16 и дир 655
> Кто нибудь что нибудь слышал про новую линейку D-Link DHP-1320?


 поверь, у меня есть и 16, и 655, и 1043, лучше переплатить те 30 баксов, зашиться последней прошивкой, и радоваться счастью.... а то у меня вон валяется 1043 без дела, роутер называется лотерея, будет работать, или не будет работать, у 655 проблема с вафлей, при её подключении отваливается iptv

----------


## Invincible

> tp-link 941ND


 Похож идеальный вариант
А как он по удобству настройки, есть ли траблы с IPTV по wi-fi?




> а то у меня вон валяется 1043 без дела, роутер называется лотерея, будет работать, или не будет работать, у 655 проблема с вафлей, при её подключении отваливается iptv


 Да видать есть "удачные" ревизии

----------


## epifanus

> Padavan переехал с гугл-кода, прошивок пока нет. Для ASUS RT-N18U есть альтернативная прошивка?


  Роботы, как собирали прошивки, так и собирают. На первой странице, в теме о прошивках, есть ссылки на двух роботов. Одного из которых собрал и настроил наш земляк, одессит. Проект переехал на bitbucket.org, опять таки ссылки на новое расположение есть в теме. . 
ASUS RT-N18U — *Broadcom*, соответственно, всё закрыто, всё в блобах. Если будут альтернативные прошивки, то будут морду править, ну, разве, ещё мусор из китайско-индусского кода почистят. Доступа к исходникам драйверов и прочего не будет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Padavan переехал с гугл-кода, прошивок пока нет. Для ASUS RT-N18U  есть альтернативная прошивка?


 Есть от Tomato и OpenWRT, но в последней как я понимаю еще куча проблем (нет Wi-Fi??) и её медленно допиливают. 

Кстати родная прошивка ASUS активно допиливается за счет неофициальных.

----------


## vlad11

Ага понял. Поставил в ТоДо покупок.

----------


## Полесов

> Что за аппарат? Ссылку можно?


 http://www.technotrade.com.ua/Products/MikroTik_hAP_lite.php

----------


## Makcum

Добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста:
Нужен wifi роутер для подключения к Тенет-у, будет ноут для просмотра IPTV и инета, приставка для IPTV и пару телефонов. Хотелось чтоб не лагал IPTV. Дома работает всё на TPlink 1043, но он сейчас дорогой. Спасибо!

----------


## TENET

> Добрый день! подскажите, пожалуйста:
> Нужен wifi роутер для подключения к Тенет-у, будет ноут для просмотра IPTV и инета, приставка для IPTV и пару телефонов. Хотелось чтоб не лагал IPTV. Дома работает всё на TPlink 1043, но он сейчас дорогой. Спасибо!


  Здравствуйте!
Возможно, Вам подойдет TP-LINK TL-WR841N(ND) или ASUS RT-N11(N12). Подробнее - в нашем магазине.

----------


## m_a17

> Здравствуйте!
> Возможно, Вам подойдет TP-LINK TL-WR841N(ND) или ASUS RT-N11(N12). Подробнее - в нашем магазине.


 Не ну Вы реально улыбаетесь...1043 у меня под вопросом при использовании его с айпи тв +воздух и плюс ещё пользователи ..(как мин раз в неделю розеточный ребут)а тут 841... И асус...ведь сами себе проблему рисуете )) ....для себя любимых же покупаете ..и не на 1 день..(как минимум н год)941 хотя бы -думаю юсб все равно не используют ..

,...Tapatalk

----------


## Acidr

> Не ну Вы реально улыбаетесь...1043 у меня под вопросом при использовании его с айпи тв +воздух и плюс ещё пользователи ..(как мин раз в неделю розеточный ребут)а тут 841... И асус...ведь сами себе проблему рисуете )) ....для себя любимых же покупаете ..и не на 1 день..(как минимум н год)941 хотя бы -думаю юсб все равно не используют ..
> 
> ,...Tapatalk


 Не поверите, у меня 841. Потребители 2 приставки, компутер, ноутбук, и 3 телефона. Уже 4 года. Ребутится только тогда, когда свет выключают. Проблем с железякой НУЛЬ!!!!

----------


## denizz

Просто 1043 сам по себе не есть удачный. Это по сути 9 серия только с гигабитным свичем. Т.е. гигабитный свитч в нем реализовали а дополнительное охлаждение нет. И как показала практика если их не вскрыть не поставить охлад и не перешить в какойнить Опенврт то они за 2-3 года начинают виснуть. 8 же серия менее производительная и охлада там хватает. Другой вопрос что если пакет 50 и выше то он столько не прокачает.

----------


## Acidr

> ... Другой вопрос что если пакет 50 и выше то он столько не прокачает.


 Пакет 100. Качает как миленький. И видео потоком с ех и fs 1080. И торренты если нужно 11 мегабайт. Короче говоря, я не ожидал от него. Очень довольный.

----------


## Acidr

А, забыл сказать, что прошивка родная. Только не русская, а с глобала! Это важно! Русские кривые очень.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Просто 1043 сам по себе не есть удачный. Это по сути 9 серия только с гигабитным свичем.


 О какой девятой серии идет речь? Что за отсебятина.




> Т.е. гигабитный свитч в нем реализовали а дополнительное охлаждение нет.


 Какое еще дополнительное охлаждение? Для чего? Еще пару тысяч видов роутеров и всяких свичей охлаждаются пассивно и при этом работают стабильно. 




> И как показала практика если их не вскрыть не поставить охлад и не перешить в какойнить Опенврт то они за 2-3 года начинают виснуть. 8 же серия менее производительная и охлада там хватает.


 Это какой бред, видимо вы перепутали модели. Да, у 1043 есть проблемы, но не те что вы описали. 
1043 есть V1 и V2 и это очень разные по железу модели. Никаких восьмых, девятых и так далее моделей нет. 





> Другой вопрос что если пакет 50 и выше то он столько не прокачает.


 Вы точно запутались с моделью. TPLINK 1043 прокачет значительно больше чем 50 мбит/с.

----------


## Acidr

> О какой девятой серии идет речь?...
> ...Никаких восьмых, девятых и так далее моделей нет.


 Он имел ввиду восьмая серия - 841, 842, 843; девятая серия - 941 и т.д., а 1043 - очевидно десятая серия.

----------


## denizz

> О какой девятой серии идет речь? Что за отсебятина.
> 
> 
> 
> Какое еще дополнительное охлаждение? Для чего? Еще пару тысяч видов роутеров и всяких свичей охлаждаются пассивно и при этом работают стабильно. 
> 
> 
> 
> Это какой бред, видимо вы перепутали модели. Да, у 1043 есть проблемы, но не те что вы описали. 
> ...


 Никакой отсебятины исключительно личный опыт. про охлаждение может мне так везло. но при постоянной нагрузке года через полтора я замучался ездить к клиентам. в итоге там где стоял тплинк стоит теперь микротик и все работает.

----------


## Полесов

родичам несколько лет назад поставил 1043
с тех пор забыл что он есть в природе.
стоковая прошивка
РРРоЕ

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> родичам несколько лет назад поставил 1043
> с тех пор забыл что он есть в природе.
> стоковая прошивка
> РРРоЕ


 Так в том то и дело, что 1043 уже разобрали на молекулы и вполне четко определили его глюки. А тут откуда то вылазит охлаждение. Видимо люди заматывают роутер в одеяло и думаю что вентиляционные решетки это для красоты.

----------


## СтасюлЯ

Отдам роутер Укртелекомовский *Glitel GT-5802W*

 и *arris cm550a\b*

----------


## m_a17

> Отдам роутер Укртелекомовский *Glitel GT-5802W*
> 
>  и *arris cm550a\b*


 Самовывоз и безвозмездно ? Ок. Телефон в личку...(тема как бы не о продаже )()

,...Tapatalk

----------


## stepwar

> Здравствуйте!
> Возможно, Вам подойдет TP-LINK TL-WR841N(ND) или ASUS RT-N11(N12). Подробнее - в нашем магазине.


 да отличные варианты для домашнего пользования, TP-Link мне нравятся тем что очень просты в настройке, любой справится) и Asus Rt-n12 тоже в этом плане очень даже порадовал, помню с каким то асусом оч долго возился, а этот оч легко дался + еще вот эта статья помогла его настроить, так что если просто в квартиру то более чем достаточно я бы сказал=)

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

не понимаю в чем дело, на тенете ноут в дальней комнате не берет сигнал от asus rt-n18u, хотя ноут видит устройства с другой стороны улицы!!!
антены 3 большие, а толку от них.... берет так же как дир 300, брался для гигабитных портов в основном + другие устройства не обидеть

----------


## Полесов

частоты менял?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

20 и 40 герц которые ? там авто стоит, т.е. 20/40 
какую ставить ?

хотя я думаю что стен 5 в целом оно должно пробить если углы считать, много это, минус одну стену уже 4 палки было, что-то не так тут

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 20 и 40 герц которые ? там авто стоит, т.е. 20/40 
> какую ставить ?
> 
> хотя я думаю что стен 5 в целом оно должно пробить если углы считать, много это, минус одну стену уже 4 палки было, что-то не так тут


 Речь видимо про каналы. *Полесов* намекает вам, что у вас есть соседи, а соседей роутеры. Ну что, еще не догадались? Два роутера на одинаковой частоте или даже рядом, то что происходит?

Wifi Analyzer

Ширину канала поставьте только 40Mhz. Тогда появится подключение на 300 мбит/с. На 20Mhz работает только 150 мбит/с.

N only — чтобы не резало скорость всякое старое говно на b.

Там еще есть Professional настройки. А в них может быть — Управление мощностью передачи TX power. Попробуйте увеличить, но может привести в обратным результатам.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

вообще-то мой на 450 мегабит раздает как я понимаю, если спец адаптер купить то есть поддержка 600

соседей по квартире нет, если это
но утилиту заюзаю, линк только киньте, а то ссылки самой нет

поставлю 40
и только N, паралельно этому правда есть птичка b/g protection , может это уже оно ?

ноут для кого основное сделано будет на N ловить, тогда остальные нет если не поддерживают ?

з.ы. TX power = 100% сейчас

----------


## _TATKA_

Порекомендуйте, плиз, где раздобыть, можно и б/у по приятной цене роутер WI-FI для домашнего пользования - 2 ноута, пара телефонов и телик iptv)))

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

можно у меня купить дир-300 с последней прошивкой, если у вас до 100 мегабит соединение - все ок будет
цена приятная, посмотрите мои темы в профиле моем или в личку

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> можно у меня купить дир-300 с последней прошивкой, если у вас до 100 мегабит соединение - все ок будет
> цена приятная, посмотрите мои темы в профиле моем или в личку


 Какая ревизия? Если A1, то сразу в мусорник. Ревизия B1 тоже не фонтан. Если /NRU то там вообще другая петрушка.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Ревизия С1
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2754757

----------


## lockon1978

> Порекомендуйте, плиз, где раздобыть, можно и б/у по приятной цене роутер WI-FI для домашнего пользования - 2 ноута, пара телефонов и телик iptv)))


  если у вас телик смарт, то вам dir 300 и 740 тп линк не подойдут.

----------


## _TATKA_

> если у вас телик смарт, то вам dir 300 и 740 тп линк не подойдут.


 нет, не смарт)

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> если у вас телик смарт, то вам dir 300 и 740 тп линк не подойдут.


 кстати чего ?
смотрел с роутера этого разные канала с сервисов айпи-тв в инете

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> если у вас телик смарт, то вам dir 300 и 740 тп линк не подойдут.


 Пальцем в небо.

----------


## Полесов

- Милая, какую ты флешку хочешь?
- Красную.
- А роутер?
- Топовый.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> - А роутер?
> - Топовый.


 — А роутер?
— С антеннками, подлинней...

Надеюсь всё знают, что у множества антенн треть можно отрезать, там одна пластмасса.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

А китайцы продолжают радовать.

~ 117$

MediaTek MT7621A
FLASH — 16 МБ
ОЗУ — 521мБ
SD слот
2xSATA 3.0
USB 3.0

SAMBA — 16MB-20MB
NAT — ~450 мбит/с

----------


## m_a17

> А китайцы продолжают радовать.
> 
> ~ 117$
> 
> MediaTek MT7621A
> FLASH — 16 МБ
> ОЗУ — 521мБ
> SD слот
> 2xSATA 3.0
> ...


 Мда....осталось только тачскрин прикрутить ) красавицы ..

,...Tapatalk

----------


## Dominion

> А китайцы продолжают радовать.
> 
> ОЗУ — 521мБ


 Не серьёзно  :smileflag: 

Два SATA на блоке питания с 2А?
20Мб по самбе позор.

----------


## Полесов

> Не серьёзно .


    а у него больше нельзя 
http://www.mediatek.com/en/products/connectivity/wifi/home-network/wifi-ap/mt7621na/

   до 2 гигов уже на quad-core проце
http://www.mediatek.com/en/products/connectivity/wifi/home-network/wifi-ap/mt7623na/

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Два SATA на блоке питания с 2А?


 Чувак сделал два 3,5" HDD (RAID) и замерил пиковые нагрузки (при старте системы). Получилось 3.57A. То есть нужно купить блок питания на 4A и все будет в порядке. 




> 20Мб по самбе позор.


 Это потому что чипсет не умеет SATA и его реализовали через USB —> SATA.

----------


## Dominion

> Чувак сделал два 3,5" HDD (RAID) и замерил пиковые нагрузки (при старте системы). Получилось 3.57A. То есть нужно купить блок питания на 4A и все будет в порядке.


 Хай попробует полноценный винт стартануть. Я не говорю про версии с 10К вращением, но, хотя-бы WD Black. Потом встанет задача найти БП, который не убьёт эти винты стабильностью своей работы. 




> Это потому что чипсет не умеет SATA и его реализовали через USB —> SATA.


 капец

практическое применение этого дела, кроме функций роутера, мне кажется сомнительным. Хотя, наверное, на большинстве бытовых роутеров всё именно так и обстоит. Зато - потребление по питанию небольшое.

----------


## Acidr

> Хай попробует полноценный винт стартануть. Я не говорю про версии с 10К вращением, но, хотя-бы WD Black. Потом встанет задача найти БП, который не убьёт эти винты стабильностью своей работы. 
> 
> 
> капец
> 
> практическое применение этого дела, кроме функций роутера, мне кажется сомнительным. Хотя, наверное, на большинстве бытовых роутеров всё именно так и обстоит. Зато - потребление по питанию небольшое.


 В чем проблема? Собирайте на ссд!))

----------


## maxx™

Попробовал сегодня настроить микротик. Веб морда у него никакая, но наличие терминала спасает ситуацию.

----------


## Полесов

> Попробовал сегодня настроить микротик. Веб морда у него никакая, но наличие терминала спасает ситуацию.


   как у циско.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Попробовал сегодня настроить микротик. Веб морда у него никакая, но наличие терминала спасает ситуацию.


 Я даже скажу больше, с помощью WWW можно сильно попортить уже настроенные вещи. Поэтому сразу забываем и переходим на WinBox.

Автовход — winbox.exe xx:xx:xx:x:xx:xx логин "пароль"

1.1. Бесплатный домен — my.dot*.tk* или pp.ua регистрируется у любого регистратора бесплатно (nic.ua).
1.2. Бесплатный Dynamic DNS — https://freedns.afraid.org/
1.3. Срипт для RouterOS + freedns.afraid.org


Mikrotik —> WiFi + продукция apple —> WMM support (Wi-Fi Multimedia) — "enabled".

Держим в голове, что порты настроенные через "master port" работают мимо процессора (не грузят его), а если через bridge, то через процессор. 

Если нужна помощь, то выкладывайте конфиг на постебина — /export file=backup

----------


## maxx™

> Держим в голове, что порты настроенные через "master port" работают мимо процессора (не грузят его), а если через bridge, то через процессор.


 Тогда вопрос - нужны ли и сколько бриджей, если надо сделать 2 сетки, каждый со своим DHCP пулом. Одна сетка это вайфай, вторая это все проводные устройства.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Тогда вопрос - нужны ли и сколько бриджей, если надо сделать 2 сетки, каждый со своим DHCP пулом. Одна сетка это вайфай, вторая это все проводные устройства.


 LAN и Wi-Fi это два разных чипа. Wi-Fi нельзя никаким образом подключить к master порту. 
То есть LAN это отдельно, а Wi-Fi отдельно и вместе они могут пересекаться только через Bridge. 

Если вы хотите объединить Wi-FI и LAN это это будет в bridge Wi-Fi + ether2 (master-port).
А если Wi-Fi + ether1 + ether2 + ether3, то это уже через процессор.

У вас же всё примитивно. DHCP1 — interface=wireless DHCP2 — interface=ether2 (master-port).

Пришлите конфиг (.rsc) в окончательной редакции. Я очень неплохо разбираю его на ошибки. Или наоборот могу что то посоветовать или дополнить.

/export file=backup


На самом деле если у вас мало правил в Firewall и скорости до 100мбит/с можно просто наплевать на эту смешную нагрузку на процессор.

----------


## vlad11

Я предлагаю отдельно создать тему про Некротики и там уже обсуждать конфиги и тонкости настройки.

----------


## Полесов

даешь отдельные темы про асусы, тплинки, эдимаксы  и проч хлам.

----------


## maxx™

Шо-то расстраивает меня этот микротик - все падает каждые пол часа примерно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Шо-то расстраивает меня этот микротик - все падает каждые пол часа примерно.


 Фи-фи что за "термины" — падает?
Это несерьезный разговор Билли. Где логи? 

Очень редко можно нарваться на производственный брак, но это очень редко.

----------


## maxx™

> Фи-фи что за "термины" — падает?
> Это несерьезный разговор Билли. Где логи? 
> 
> Очень редко можно нарваться на производственный брак, но это очень редко.


 Падает это значит все вайфаи отваливаются и все. Тесты продолжаются.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Падает это значит все вайфаи отваливаются и все. Тесты продолжаются.


 Ну то есть мы должны включать экстрасенса? Сложно скопировать сюда log?

TERMINAL —> log print —> правой кнопкой мышки Copy All —> Pastebin.com

Подробное описание :

http://asp24.com.ua/blog/nastroika-mikrotika-bazovaya-stanciya/
http://lantorg.com/article/nastrojka-mikrotik-dlya-soedineniya-tochka-tochka

----------


## maxx™

> Ну то есть мы должны включать экстрасенса? Сложно скопировать сюда log?


 Та вот лог. Вайфай просто периодически отваливается, при этом по кабелю все нормально. Хотя появилась у меня одна идея, может из-за того что адрес выдается на 10 минут.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *[SPOILER]*16:41:36 system,info,account user admin logged out from 192.168.88.248 via web
16:42:42 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: reassociating
16:42:42 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, ok
16:42:42 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:43:39 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:43:39 dhcp,info default deassigned 192.168.88.254 from D8:CB:8A:83:3D:D2
16:43:53 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:43:53 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, received deauth: unspecified (1)
16:43:53 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: connected
16:43:54 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:43:56 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: connected
16:43:57 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:43:57 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:44:03 interface,info ether8-slave-local link down
16:44:04 interface,info ether6-master-local link down
16:44:05 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: connected
16:44:10 dhcp,info dhcp-server deassigned 10.50.10.100 from D8:CB:8A:83:3D:D2
16:44:14 interface,info ether8-slave-local link up (speed 100M, full duplex)
16:44:15 interface,info ether6-master-local link up
16:44:21 dhcp,info dhcp-server assigned 10.50.10.100 to D8:CB:8A:83:3D:D2
16:44:21 system,info,account user admin logged in from 10.50.10.100 via web
16:44:24 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: connected
16:44:25 dhcp,info default deassigned 192.168.88.252 from 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94
16:44:25 dhcp,info default assigned 192.168.88.252 to 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94
16:44:25 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:44:25 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:44:25 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:44:25 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:44:25 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:44:25 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:44:25 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:45:06 system,info,account user admin logged out from 192.168.88.248 via web
16:46:16 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:46:39 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: connected
16:46:39 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: connected
16:46:39 dhcp,info default deassigned 192.168.88.252 from 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94
16:46:39 dhcp,info default assigned 192.168.88.252 to 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94
16:46:40 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:46:42 dhcp,info default assigned 192.168.88.241 to A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09
16:46:42 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: connected
16:46:47 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: connected
16:46:52 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:47:04 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:47:37 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:37 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:47:42 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:47:42 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:47:44 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: connected
16:47:46 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: connected
16:47:46 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:47:46 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:48:10 wireless,info 60:03:08:92:B5:[email protected]: connected
16:48:10 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: connected
16:48:19 dhcp,info default deassigned 192.168.88.241 from A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09
16:48:23 dhcp,info default assigned 192.168.88.241 to A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09
16:48:36 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info 60:03:08:92:B5:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth (5 deauths suppressed)
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:36 system,info device changed by admin
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 60:03:08:92:B5:10, sent deauth
16:48:36 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 60:03:08:92:B5:10, sent deauth
16:48:37 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:48:37 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:48:38 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: connected
16:48:39 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:39 system,info device changed by admin
16:48:39 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:48:39 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: connected
16:48:39 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:48:40 wireless,info 60:03:08:92:B5:[email protected]: connected
16:48:41 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: connected
16:48:42 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:42 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:48:42 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:42 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:43 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:43 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:43 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:43 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:43 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:44 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:44 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:48:44 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: connected
16:48:45 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: reassociating
16:48:45 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: disconnected, ok
16:48:45 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: connected
16:48:47 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:48:47 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, received deauth: class 2 frame received (6)
16:48:58 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 wireless,info 60:03:08:92:B5:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:58 system,info device changed by admin
16:48:58 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:58 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:48:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:48:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:48:59 system,info device changed by admin
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:48:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:49:00 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:49:00 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:49:01 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: connected
16:49:01 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:49:01 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:49:23 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: connected
16:49:23 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: reassociating
16:49:23 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: disconnected, ok
16:49:23 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: connected
16:49:25 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:49:28 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: disconnected, unicast key exchange timeout
16:49:32 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: connected
16:49:32 dhcp,info default deassigned 192.168.88.243 from AC:BC:32:86:CD:9D
16:49:34 dhcp,info default assigned 192.168.88.243 to AC:BC:32:86:CD:9D
16:49:43 dhcp,info default deassigned 192.168.88.246 from A4:C4:94:64:CC:C4
16:49:56 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:49:59 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:49:59 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:49:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:49:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:49:59 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device AC:BC:32:86:CD:9D, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device AC:BC:32:86:CD:9D, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09, sent deauth
16:49:59 system,info device changed by admin
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:1D:8E:09, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:64:CC:38, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:49:59 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 28:CF:DA:EB:89:1E, sent deauth
16:50:00 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:50:00 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: disconnected, disabling
16:50:00 system,info device changed by admin
16:50:00 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:50:00 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A4:C4:94:4A:FF:9C, sent deauth
16:50:00 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:50:00 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device 48:86:E8:DC:D2:94, sent deauth
16:50:00 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:50:00 wireless,info A4:C4:94:4A:FF:[email protected]: connected
16:50:00 wireless,info A0:99:9B:1D:8E:[email protected]: connected
16:50:01 wireless,info 48:86:E8:DC:D2:[email protected]: connected
16:50:02 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:50:03 wireless,info AC:BC:32:86:CD:[email protected]: connected
16:50:03 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:50:14 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:50:14 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: disconnected, received disassoc: sending station leaving (8)
16:50:14 wireless,info wlan1: data from unknown device A0:99:9B:03:CB:CB, sent deauth
16:50:15 dhcp,info default assigned 192.168.88.246 to A4:C4:94:64:CC:C4
16:50:22 wireless,info A4:C4:94:64:CC:[email protected]: connected
16:50:23 interface,info ether8-slave-local link down
16:50:24 interface,info ether6-master-local link down
16:50:28 system,error,critical login failure for user admin from 192.168.88.246 via web
16:50:51 wireless,info A0:99:9B:03:CB:[email protected]: connected
16:50:56 interface,info ether8-slave-local link up (speed 100M, full duplex)
16:50:57 interface,info ether6-master-local link up
16:52:03 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: connected
16:52:07 system,info,account user admin logged out from 10.50.10.100 via web
16:52:07 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: reassociating
16:52:07 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: disconnected, ok
16:52:07 wireless,info A4:5E:60:F3:D1:[email protected]: connected
16:53:05 wireless,info F8:27:93:30:85:[email protected]: connected
16:53:37 system,info,account user admin logged in from 192.168.88.248 via web
16:53:47 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: reassociating
16:53:47 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: disconnected, ok
16:53:47 wireless,info 28:CF:DA:EB:89:[email protected]: connected
16:57:58 system,info,account user admin logged in from 192.168.88.248 via telnet

----------


## leshiy_odessa

1. Что у тебя в /interface wireless —> security-profiles —> group-key-update= *????*
2. Что в /interface wireless —> wmm-support= *???*

Давай всё таки весь конфиг (.rsc) — *export file=backup*, потом меню "Files" и мышкой вытягиваешь на рабочий стол — backup.rsc 
Только поудаляй в нем пароли и логины.

Смысл в том, чтобы я сравнил со своим, потому что уже не помню всё эти нюансы. Настраивал много лет назад.

В настройках Wireless есть расширенное меню, нажми Advanced Mode

----------


## maxx™

> 1. Что у тебя в /interface wireless —> security-profiles —> group-key-update= *????*
> 2. Что в /interface wireless —> wmm-support= *???*
> 
> Давай всё таки весь конфиг (.rsc) — *export file=backup*, потом меню "Files" и мышкой вытягиваешь на рабочий стол — backup.rsc 
> Только поудаляй в нем пароли и логины.
> 
> Смысл в том, чтобы я сравнил со своим, потому что уже не помню всё эти нюансы. Настраивал много лет назад.
> 
> В настройках Wireless есть расширенное меню, нажми Advanced Mode


 Судя по всему в случае проблем с радиоканалом у него тупо падает сеть. Потому как после переңоса его из соседней комнаты поближе чтоб не было препятствий без изменения конфига - оно работает.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Судя по всему в случае проблем с радиоканалом у него тупо падает сеть. Потому как после переңоса его из соседней комнаты поближе чтоб не было препятствий без изменения конфига - оно работает.


 Хм, а просканировать сеть и выбрать менее загруженный канал? Freq. Usage





Еще сделай 

/interface wireless

country=*no_country_set* — можно/нужно поставить 13 канал. Многие роутеры и устройства больше 11 не видят. 

channel-width=*20/40mhz-ht-*above или below (смотри в таблице в зависимости от канала).

hw-protection-mode=*rts-cts* 
periodic-calibration=enabled
periodic-calibration-interval=*10*
multicast-helper=*full*


Настройка IPTV — установить пакет multicast

Для БРИЗа


```
/routing igmp-proxy
set query-interval=1m query-response-interval=10s quick-leave=yes
/routing igmp-proxy interface
add alternative-subnets="" comment="Downstream IPTV" disabled=no interface=\
    bridge threshold=1 upstream=no
add alternative-subnets=172.17.24.0/24,10.255.5.0/24 comment="Upstream IPTV" \
    disabled=no interface=wan threshold=1 upstream=yes
```

 Для ТЕНЕТ — alternative-subnets=192.168.252.0/24,192.168.229.0/24

----------


## maxx™

Смотрел, сканировал - все каналы загружены примерно одинаково с уровнем помех примерно -97. Если раньше и видел проблемы с инетом по вайфаю, то они заключались в пропадании пингов, но никак не в пропадании сетки полностью. Последние пол часа стоя в прямой видимости  он работал, посмотрим что будет завтра. 

За мультикаст спасибо, но он нам ни к чему. Айпитв в этом месте нет и не будет.

----------


## vlad11

> Судя по всему в случае проблем с радиоканалом у него тупо падает сеть. Потому как после переңоса его из соседней комнаты поближе чтоб не было препятствий без изменения конфига - оно работает.


 Поздравляю, вы обнаружили очередной баг в Микротике! Вам понравилось меню диагностики? Ах, вы его не нашли, тогда добро пожаловать в группу шаманов-телепатов по оборудованию Микротик.

----------


## nPower

Квартира 90 м.
Достает через стенки во все комнаты.
Кроме кухни. 
Был роутер d-link dir300. Думал не тянет сигнал
купил tp link wr941nd. 3 антенны. очень мощный по описанию. захожу на кухню - сигнала нет.
Роутер стоит неудачно, понимаю, с краю квартиры у входа.
Почему на кухне нет сигнала, есть ли в этом вина микроволновки, или когда она не работает - то не дает помех?

----------


## coder_ak

> Квартира 90 м.
> Достает через стенки во все комнаты.
> Кроме кухни. 
> Был роутер d-link dir300. Думал не тянет сигнал
> купил tp link wr941nd. 3 антенны. очень мощный по описанию. захожу на кухню - сигнала нет.
> Роутер стоит неудачно, понимаю, с краю квартиры у входа.
> Почему на кухне нет сигнала, есть ли в этом вина микроволновки, или когда она не работает - то не дает помех?


 Мощностью передатчика тут ничего не сделаешь. Потому что кроме приёма надо и передавать данные, а мощность телефона или ноутбука ограничена. 
Вариант переносить роутер в центр квартиры, ставить на кухню вторую точку достпа в режиме репитера.

----------


## Dominion

> Квартира 90 м.
> Достает через стенки во все комнаты.
> Кроме кухни. 
> Был роутер d-link dir300. Думал не тянет сигнал
> купил tp link wr941nd. 3 антенны. очень мощный по описанию. захожу на кухню - сигнала нет.
> Роутер стоит неудачно, понимаю, с краю квартиры у входа.
> Почему на кухне нет сигнала, есть ли в этом вина микроволновки, или когда она не работает - то не дает помех?


 имхо: самый нормальный вариант - точка доступа в кухне и соединить с роутером кабелем. У родителей тот же кейс, сделал как написал - более полугода очень стабильно работает. На двух TP-Link - N750 и какой-то мелкий второй

----------


## vlad11

Хочу взять ASUS RT-N11P и залить прошивку от Padavan'a.
Линк 100М, PPPoE от Тенета.
Нужен VPN и IPTV.

Есть плохие отзывы об этом роутере?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Хочу взять ASUS RT-N11P и залить прошивку от Padavan'a.
> Линк 100М, PPPoE от Тенета.
> Нужен VPN и IPTV.
> 
> Есть плохие отзывы об этом роутере?


 А чего не Mikrotik RB941-2nD ???

----------


## vlad11

> А чего не Mikrotik RB941-2nD ???


 Извини, Микротик не для меня, мне надо стабильное железо.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Извини, Микротик не для меня, мне надо стабильное железо.


 Ого, громкое заявление. А ASUS значит *более* стабильные? Ну ладно, ваше мнение это ваше мнение.

Для справочки у микротика — Operating Temp -20C .. +70C tested

----------


## Полесов

> Ого, громкое заявление. А ASUS значит *более* стабильные? Ну ладно, ваше мнение это ваше мнение.


   не мешай людям набивать шишки.
  согласись, как увлекателен секс с прошивками и железом.

----------


## vlad11

> Для справочки у микротика — Operating Temp -20C .. +70C tested


 Дело не в температурном режиме эксплуатации, а в кривых прошивках микротика. Уши пришьют, так хвост отвалился  :smileflag: 
Честно говоря, я бы взял аналог Cisco 2821, но сделанные по современному техпроцессу и в компактном исполнении.

----------


## maxx™

> не мешай людям набивать шишки.
>   согласись, как увлекателен секс с прошивками и железом.


 Я вот с микротиком 2 дня сексом занимался, сейчас просто в отъезде и не до него. Вчера ради теста поставил рядом дир-320, так вот народ говорит что он работает стабильнее микротика.   Вернусь - посмотрю шо он там за пару дней в логи напишет.

----------


## Полесов

> Я вот с микротиком 2 дня сексом занимался, сейчас просто в отъезде и не до него. Вчера ради теста поставил рядом дир-320, так вот народ говорит что он работает стабильнее микротика.   Вернусь - посмотрю шо он там за пару дней в логи напишет.


      можно я буду "народом"?
     за много лет (провайдерской) практики через меня прошло столько длинков, что я с уверенностью скажу что это - лотерея.
     одна и та же ревизия может работать, а может глючить по-черному.
     три моих микротика прекрасно работают несколько лет с аптаймами впн-туннелей, ограниченными только перебоями электричества.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> через меня прошло столько длинков, что я с уверенностью скажу что это - лотерея.


 От ржака, я тоже самое написал в 2011 году :





> Я до сих пор не понимаю людей экономящих 10-20$. Есть уже проверенные классные роутеры, но их почему то тянет на такое старое говно как dir-300.
> 
> Народ берите TP-Link TL-WR1043ND. Это дешево и сердито.
> 
> По поводу продукции DLINK. Да, они выпускают вполне приличные вещи, но у них есть один существенный недостаток — это лотерея. В прямом смысле этого слова. Они могут работать или не работать как бог на душу положит.
> Например вполне закономерен случай когда роутер работает несколько лет, но потом его переставляют в другое место, но на того же провайдера и начинаются глюки.
> У моего знакомого три одинаковых роутера фирмы DLINK в одном и том же месте выдавали совершенно разные глюки.
> В тоже время есть уйма примеров когда DLINK работает много-много лет без нареканий.
> 
> ...


 А вот еще эпичное :




> Специалист на фоне полученной информации подтвердил, что на его практике уже встречались подобные явления, когда один и тот же роутер с одним и тем же провайдером у разных людей то работает, то неработает.


 психология про DLINK

----------


## maxx™

> можно я буду "народом"?
>      за много лет (провайдерской) практики через меня прошло столько длинков, что я с уверенностью скажу что это - лотерея.
>      одна и та же ревизия может работать, а может глючить по-черному.
>      три моих микротика прекрасно работают несколько лет с аптаймами впн-туннелей, ограниченными только перебоями электричества.


 Микротик у меня тоже как бы работает, особенно часть которая отвечает за роутинг и проводные соединения. А вот радиоканал в моих условиях просто падает. При этом точка микротика просто пропадает и вайфай на время отваливается, в то время как у длинка наблюдаются потери пакетов, но вайфай не рвется. Не знаю шо там у него вылизано, но речь пока идет о настройках из коробки.

----------


## denizz

Если делали из коробки и конфигурацию зашитую по умолчанию не удалили то глюки могут быть. Нужно зайти Wireles - Interfacec далее зайти в интерфейс и там сделать сброс конфигурации с правой стороны. Потом настроить заново. 
Не знаю там про особые глюки, у меня наверное 50-60 микротиков по клиентам и никаких траблов  и проблем не наблюдается. Реально ставлю их с 2010 года, все ок и норма. Да есть у них свои приколы, но если нормально настроить, то потом можно забыть про него и даже где он находится.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> При этом точка микротика просто пропадает и вайфай на время отваливается, в то время как у длинка наблюдаются потери пакетов, но вайфай не рвется. Не знаю шо там у него вылизано, но речь пока идет о настройках из коробки.


 


> Потому как после переңоса его из соседней комнаты поближе чтоб не было препятствий без изменения конфига - оно работает.


 Скорее всего виновата где то поставленная по незнанию галочка. Ты так и не выложил свой конфиг. Помочь тебе не можем. 

Ну лупани по Wi-Fi 1W (30 dBm) посмотри как сигнал прошьет твои стены.

/interface wireless
country=no_country_set tx-power-mode=card-rates tx-power=30

Само собою нужно выбрать канал посвободнее от соседей.

----------


## maxx™

> Скорее всего виновата где то поставленная по незнанию галочка. Ты так и не выложил свой конфиг. Помочь тебе не можем. 
> 
> Ну лупани по Wi-Fi 1W (30 dBm) посмотри как сигнал прошьет твои стены.
> 
> /interface wireless
> country=no_country_set tx-power-mode=card-rates tx-power=30
> 
> Само собою нужно выбрать канал посвободнее от соседей.


 Как я уже писал выше - какналы все загружены примерно одинаково, т.е. практически всегда не загружены. Конфиг вот
Настройки вайфая никак особо не влияют на то как он работает. 
Ну и за сегодня 2 недостатка:
1. При настройке L2TP/IPsec он не умеет пускать 2-х клиентов из-за одного ната. Проблема давняя, в нете есть упоминания, что обещают пофиксить в 7-й версии.
2. Куча профилей с названием default. И не удалить ни переименовать, потому что они дефолтные (по крайней мере из винбокса нельзя). Меня это просто бесит.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Как я уже писал выше - какналы все загружены примерно одинаково, т.е. практически всегда не загружены. Конфиг вот
> Настройки вайфая никак особо не влияют на то как он работает.


 К сожалению .rsc показывает не весь конфиг, а только default + изменения.

Я не наблюдаю у вас 20/40 Mhz

/interface wireless
channel-width=*20/40mhz-ht-above* либо channel-width=*20/40mhz-Ce*

У вас второй канал 2417 MHz значит это Above

eC = 20/40MHz-ht-below
Ce = 20/40MHz-ht-above

2. Никаких там band=2ghz-*b/g/n* только N — band=2ghz-only*n*

----------


## maxx™

> К сожалению .rsc показывает не весь конфиг, а только default + изменения.
> 
> Я не наблюдаю у вас 20/40 Mhz
> 
> /interface wireless
> channel-width=*20/40mhz-ht-above* либо channel-width=*20/40mhz-Ce*
> 
> У вас второй канал 2417 MHz значит это Above
> 
> ...


 Вот с только N оно работает хуже, чем с только B/G. Да и на только N народ не согласен, кто-то у них N не поддерживает. И 20/40 тоже выключено, только  B/G и жестко 20 хоть как-то заставило его вменяемо работать.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот с только N оно работает хуже, чем с только B/G. Да и на только N народ не согласен, кто-то у них N не поддерживает. И 20/40 тоже выключено, только  B/G и жестко 20 хоть как-то заставило его вменяемо работать.


 Ну тогда понятны ваши проблемы Wi-Fi. Вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## maxx™

> Ну тогда понятны ваши проблемы Wi-Fi. Вопросов больше не имею.


 Из коробки со включённым тем, что ты предлагаешь оно работало хуже чем сейчас.
Проблема в том, что работать оно должно не в виртуальных лабораторных условиях, а вот тут и сейчас.

----------


## vlad11

> Если делали из коробки и конфигурацию зашитую по умолчанию не удалили то глюки могут быть. Нужно зайти Wireles - Interfacec далее зайти в интерфейс и там сделать сброс конфигурации с правой стороны. Потом настроить заново.


 Saab95? Перелогиньтесь!




> Не знаю там про особые глюки, у меня наверное 50-60 микротиков по клиентам и никаких траблов  и проблем не наблюдается. Реально ставлю их с 2010 года, все ок и норма. Да есть у них свои приколы, но если нормально настроить, то потом можно забыть про него и даже где он находится.


 Вы главное, галочку с http прокси убирайте.

----------


## kewka

Кто подскажет есть роутер ТР-Linк 740N взял погонять totolink n300rt, сигнал по вай фаю лучше но как то режет скорость закачки, кто то вообще сталкивался с тотолинками или лучше взять тп-линк двух или трех антенный?

----------


## СтасюлЯ

Подскажите, сразу не уточнила(((. Бадут подключать в квартире Черное море. Нужен wifi. Я могу любой же купить роутер, или то, что они подсунут? Если самой покупать, какой нормальный?

----------


## kewka

> Подскажите, сразу не уточнила(((. Бадут подключать в квартире Черное море. Нужен wifi. Я могу любой же купить роутер, или то, что они подсунут? Если самой покупать, какой нормальный?


 Смотря какая квартира, какие стены, ну лучше всего брать двух антенный роутер или трех антенный, все зависит от финансов, можете ихний роутер купить, какой они роутер предлагают и за какие деньги, сейчас самые ходовые фирмы это TP-LINK или D-LINK.

----------


## СтасюлЯ

> Смотря какая квартира, какие стены, ну лучше всего брать двух антенный роутер или трех антенный, все зависит от финансов, можете ихний роутер купить, какой они роутер предлагают и за какие деньги, сейчас самые ходовые фирмы это TP-LINK или D-LINK.


 Они сказали 600 грн. стоит. Посмотрю, сколько стоит, если самой купить))) Стены бетон(монолит).

----------


## pahaniche

> Кто подскажет есть роутер ТР-Linк 740N взял погонять totolink n300rt, сигнал по вай фаю лучше но как то режет скорость закачки, кто то вообще сталкивался с тотолинками или лучше взять тп-линк двух или трех антенный?


 TP-Link TL-WR941N(D) и будет вам счастье

----------


## pahaniche

> Они сказали 600 грн. стоит. Посмотрю, сколько стоит, если самой купить))) Стены* бетон(монолит)*.


 Я бы брал помощнее, и желательно с возможностью возврата-обмена, в случае если не подойдет.
Кстати мой предыдущий пост вы тоже можете рассматривать как руководство к действию

----------


## maxx™

> Они сказали 600 грн. стоит. Посмотрю, сколько стоит, если самой купить))) Стены бетон(монолит).


 600 грн это может быть как нормально, так и дорого. Без указания модели шо они продают вопрос не имеет смысла. 
Кто-то в курсе - еще остались роутеры, которые не могут 100 МБит/с через себя пропустить? Если да, то надо смотреть какую скорость инета подключаете и шо может роутер.

----------


## Livesms

> Они сказали 600 грн. стоит. Посмотрю, сколько стоит, если самой купить))) Стены бетон(монолит).


 Врядли они дадут что-то лучше TPLink 841N а то TPLink 740N? коим цена 350-400 грн 
Но вопрос сможете ли сами настроить (там делов то на две минуты).

За 600 грн Вы конечно ничего радикально лучше простых 740N-841N не выберете - разве что Mikrotik RB941-2nD или Mikrotik 941-2nD-TC (hAP Lite TC), который аккурат в 600 грн вписывается...

Но есть отзывы, что там слабый Wifi (хотя вроде как на бумаге _TP-LINK TL-WR841ND имеет внешние антенны с коэффициентом усиления 5dBi и передатчик 100 мВт, суммарная мощность составляет 25dB. MikroTik RB951G-2HnD имеет внутренние антенны с коэффициентом усиления 2.5dBi и передатчик 1000мВт, суммарная мощность составляет 32.5dB_)

Может в Вашем случае лучше брать что-то с внешними антеннами - те же TPLink 841N.

----------


## kewka

> TP-Link TL-WR941N(D) и будет вам счастье


 totolink отдают за 250 грн, 941 я тоже смотрел,но дело в том что у меня железо бетон стены (дом 16 этажка,свечка) я хочу потом 2 роутер поставить что бы сигнал лучше был, вопрос в том если смысл брать totolink или нет, лучше тп-линк минимум 841?

----------


## maxx™

Вот скажите, может роутер после включения работать, а через некоторое время (пол часа ориентировочно)  переставать пропускать DNS запросы?  Причем не имеет значения будет в качестве днса роутер, днсы провайдера или 8.8.8.8. Если написать nslookup 8.8.8.8 то вообще получаем connection refused. При этом пинги ходят, скайп работает. Хотя утверждают что пару дней он работал нормально. RT-N16, поставленный вместо него вроде пока работает. Чего это может быть?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот скажите, может роутер после включения работать, а через некоторое время (пол часа ориентировочно)  переставать пропускать DNS запросы?  Причем не имеет значения будет в качестве днса роутер, днсы провайдера или 8.8.8.8. Если написать nslookup 8.8.8.8 то вообще получаем connection refused. При этом пинги ходят, скайп работает. Хотя утверждают что пару дней он работал нормально. RT-N16, поставленный вместо него вроде пока работает. Чего это может быть?


 Эти роутеры вскрывают как орешки. В результате бот для DDOS и у тебя бан. Или майнинг валют и у тебя отваливается демон DNS.

Поэтому как минимум сброс до заводских, установка логина и пароля отличного от заводского.
Как максимум обновиться до последней прошивки, логин и пароль само собою.

----------


## lockon1978

конечно может, если ему к тому же пару лет.Это же сетевое оборудование и может просто пропасть интернет, зависнуть и т.д. а первый час работать нормально, мне попадался dlink первые полтора часа работал нормально потом зависал, поставил прошивку от зюкселя сам через это время перезагружался и начинал опять работать.

----------


## Полесов

д-линк - это шанс получить  много увлекательного секса

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> д-линк - это шанс получить  много увлекательного секса


 Место роутеров D-LINK (home edition) на помойке.

----------


## Livesms

> RT-N16, поставленный вместо него вроде пока работает. Чего это может быть?


 


> Эти роутеры вскрывают как орешки. В результате бот для DDOS и у тебя бан. Или майнинг валют и у тебя отваливается демон DNS.


  Это о каких роутерах речь? RT-N16 ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Это о каких роутерах речь? RT-N16 ?


 О любых. И ASUS в том числе.

----------


## maxx™

> Это о каких роутерах речь? RT-N16 ?


 Железо во всех роутерах одинаковое. Вскрыть можно  софт, а баги могут быть у любого производителя. Линукс был надежный и без багов пока он никому не нужен был. 




> д-линк - это шанс получить  много увлекательного секса


 Да ладно. Дома проработал несколько лет и с роутером никакого секса. Сейчас он воткнут в порт микротика и народ чего-то выбирает вайфай от длинка вместо микротика. Так шо не надо про длинк, это было актуально на заре его появления. Сейчас он ни хуже и не лучше других в той же ценовой категории




> Эти роутеры вскрывают как орешки. В результате бот для DDOS и у тебя бан. Или майнинг валют и у тебя отваливается демон DNS.
> 
> Поэтому как минимум сброс до заводских, установка логина и пароля отличного от заводского.
> Как максимум обновиться до последней прошивки, логин и пароль само собою.


 Та если бы просто демон днса отвалился. Он даже наружу запросы днса не пропускал. Хотя после прошивки вроде попустило.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Прошло всего лишь 12 часов после моей ошибки в настройке Firewall и меня уже ломают китайский IP по SSH порту.

----------


## Полесов

> Прошло всего лишь 12 часов после моей ошибки в настройке Firewall и меня уже ломают китайский IP по SSH порту.


  я вынес порт наверх и редкая китайская птица туда залетит 
а брутфорсом меня не возьмешь, хоть до посинения подбирай

----------


## Полесов

> Да ладно. Дома проработал несколько лет и с роутером никакого секса


 через меня прошло сотни длинков.
причем из одной партии одни работают нормально, а другие глючат
статистика - штука беспристрастная

----------


## Dominion

> я *вынес порт наверх* и редкая китайская птица туда залетит


 мысль ускользнула от меня. Можно подробнее?

----------


## aleyer

> мысль ускользнула от меня. Можно подробнее?


 не 22, а какой-нибудь 2222.  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> не 22, а какой-нибудь 2222.


 А, вы про это. Я так делаю на VPS и OpenWRT торчащих наружу. Домашний роутер никак не должен был попасть наружу, поэтому не заморачивался этим.

*Полесов* совершенно правильно земетил это нюанс. Это азбука защиты. Не стандартный порт, смена адреса админки (/wp-admin/), запароливание админки средствами хостинг панели (.htaccess). 
Еще можно посадить веб админку роутера не на 80 порт, а что то типа 8088.

----------


## maxx™

> А, вы про это. Я так делаю на VPS и OpenWRT торчащих наружу. Домашний роутер никак не должен был попасть наружу, поэтому не заморачивался этим.
> 
> *Полесов* совершенно правильно земетил это нюанс. Это азбука защиты. Не стандартный порт, смена адреса админки (/wp-admin/), запароливание админки средствами хостинг панели (.htaccess). 
> Еще можно посадить веб админку роутера не на 80 порт, а что то типа 8088.


 Ну ведь ты прекрасно знаешь как легко узнать открытые порты.

----------


## orinoko

> Ну ведь ты прекрасно знаешь как легко узнать открытые порты.


 Прошу прощения, что встреваю, но у меня нубский вопрос - как узнать, какой сервис сидит за открытым нестандартным портом?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ну ведь ты прекрасно знаешь как легко узнать открытые порты.


 Блин, ну это уже адресная атака. Понятно что выше причисленное от ботов. Для людей есть port knocking.

----------


## Dominion

> не 22, а какой-нибудь 2222.


 


> А, вы про это. Я так делаю на VPS и OpenWRT торчащих наружу. Домашний роутер никак не должен был попасть наружу, поэтому не заморачивался этим.
> 
> *Полесов* совершенно правильно земетил это нюанс. Это азбука защиты. Не стандартный порт, смена адреса админки (/wp-admin/), запароливание админки средствами хостинг панели (.htaccess). 
> Еще можно посадить веб админку роутера не на 80 порт, а что то типа 8088.


 Аааа, так это само собой. Но, то ж на лохов только, остальные всё-равно отnmapят

----------


## Navi.ukrainee

Извините за вопрос! играет роль в зависимости от цены роутера во вред человеку? или они все вредны излучением?

----------


## maxx™

> Извините за вопрос! играет роль в зависимости от цены роутера во вред человеку? или они все вредны излучением?


 А может они все безвредны? Читаем сертификат на роутер, там все написано.

----------


## Navi.ukrainee

спс Вам! в интернете разные мысли пишут. а у меня роутер над диванов прибит к стене. Вот и думаю мб переместить- так кабель надо тянуть :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Еще можно посадить веб админку роутера не на 80 порт, а что то типа 8088.


 Менять порт бесполезно, разве что от защиты от дешевых китайских ботов. Вообще, порты очень быстро сканятся, 5-30с на 1 IP.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Менять порт бесполезно, разве что от защиты от дешевых китайских ботов. Вообще, порты очень быстро сканятся, 5-30с на 1 IP.


 65 тыс. за 30 секунд? Ты уверен?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Извините за вопрос! играет роль в зависимости от цены роутера во вред человеку?


 В Украине самые жестокие в Европе нормы. Всё официальные роутеры поставляются с Wi-Fi модулем на 100mW. Можно выбрать другую страну, но даже в этом случае некоторые передатчик не увеличивают мощность.



Если вы параноик здоровья, ну тогда выключайте роутер после использования. 




> или они все вредны излучением?

----------


## maxx™

> 65 тыс. за 30 секунд? Ты уверен?


 В 2500 потоков - запросто, если есть процессор и память.

----------


## vlad11

> 65 тыс. за 30 секунд? Ты уверен?


 2kpps - не любой сохо-роутер выдержит.

 В режиме: 
-T4 - 1.97 seconds
-T3 - 2.26 seconds

Для выявления открытых сервисов этих режимов достаточно. 

-T2 - 413.04 seconds
Остальное - уже дотошное сканирование, в основном используют для определения OS и IDS.

----------


## Полесов

> мысль ускользнула от меня. Можно подробнее?


    порт SSH повесить не на стандартный порт 22, а куда-нибудь повыше, например, на 45222.

   реально, по логам,  туда залазит один бот за пару месяцев ...

   ну и пароль посложнее, например kdoY$6rkHJ4bevprXCgq  - можно брутфорсить до посинения

----------


## maxx™

> ну и пароль посложнее, например kdoY$6rkHJ4bevprXCgq  - можно брутфорсить до посинения


 И типа ты его запомнишь?

----------


## Полесов

> И типа ты его запомнишь?


    а мне его запоминать не надо.
   я его ввожу  за доли секунды

----------


## vlad11

> порт SSH повесить не на стандартный порт 22, а куда-нибудь повыше, например, на 45222.


 А вы почитайте CCNA и RFC и подумайте, почему как раз в этот диапазон нельзя вешать важные сервисы.

----------


## Полесов

> А вы почитайте CCNA и подумайте, почему как раз в этот диапазон нельзя вешать важные сервисы.


   а мне как-то пофиг.
   я еще никогда не наблюдал недоступности порта.
   а вот тишину и отсутствие ботов наблюдаю.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В 2500 потоков - запросто, если есть процессор и память.


 


> 2kpps - не любой сохо-роутер выдержит.
> -T2 - 413.04 seconds
> Остальное - уже дотошное сканирование, в основном используют для определения OS и IDS.


 Вы не поняли намека. С таким количеством потоков на один IP забанят на канальном или провайдерском уровне. В том числе пресловутая защита от DDOS.

----------


## vlad11

> Вы не поняли намека. С таким количеством потоков на один IP забанят на канальном или провайдерском уровне. В том числе пресловутая защита от DDOS.


 Ни оператор, ни ISP не занимаются анализом и фильтрацией траффика.
Только в ДЦ есть жалкое подобие антиДДоСа.
А в 3-4 крупных мировых ДЦ есть более-менее работающий антиДДоС.

----------


## Maysternya

Снова странный вопрос:
В комп входит инет - на нём все работает включая iptv, на второй порт компа подключен роутер - с него все работает, кроме iptv. Как заставить с него работать iptv?
Если из схемы исключительно комп - все работает и iptv. Но комп исключить нельзя  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Снова странный вопрос:
> В комп входит инет - на нём все работает включая iptv, на второй порт компа подключен роутер - с него все работает, кроме iptv. Как заставить с него работать iptv?
> Если из схемы исключительно комп - все работает и iptv. Но комп исключить нельзя


 Нужно мультикаст-прокси на компе запустить.
Проще купить роутер с поддержкой мультикаста (для IP-TV), настроить и воткнуть туда линк от интернет-провайдера.

----------


## Полесов

> Ни оператор, ни ISP не занимаются анализом и фильтрацией траффика


     крупные операторы занимаются, если пришла жалоба
    почитай про BGP blackhole (RFC3882).

----------


## vlad11

> крупные операторы занимаются, если пришла жалоба
>     почитай про BGP blackhole (RFC3882).


 Большинство операторов клали на абьюзы.
У некоторых blackhole не настроен.
Инициатор blackhole конечная AS. Но у большинства ISP IP добавляются туда в ручном режиме, когда ДДоС переливает каналы.

----------


## vlad11

Сделал тест Asus RT-N56U c шифрованным VPN (PPtP, MPPE-128).
В общем, больше 50Мб через себя не пропускает и загрузка CPU 100%

----------


## Полесов

> Большинство операторов клали на абьюзы..


   может говнооператоры типа телии и когента кладут, а нормальные типа Телеглоба и Левел3 не кладут

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сделал тест Asus RT-N56U c шифрованным VPN (PPtP, MPPE-128).
> В общем, больше 50Мб через себя не пропускает и загрузка CPU 100%


 Это ахренительный результат. А чего вы ждали?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Снова странный вопрос:
> В комп входит инет - на нём все работает включая iptv, на второй порт компа подключен роутер - с него все работает, кроме iptv. Как заставить с него работать iptv?
> Если из схемы исключительно комп - все работает и iptv. Но комп исключить нельзя

----------


## vlad11

> Это ахренительный результат. А чего вы ждали?


 Ищу маршрутизатор, на котором можно соорудить шифрованный VPN на 100Мб  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

> Ищу маршрутизатор, на котором можно соорудить шифрованный VPN на 100Мб


    а как же ваша любимая циска, не подходит?   :smileflag:   аль дорого?  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ищу маршрутизатор, на котором можно соорудить шифрованный VPN на 100Мб


 Как вариант  что то с Hardware NAT.

Посмотрите на эту штучку за 50$ :

----------


## BAD_SECTOR

Посоветуйте роутер... для часного дома, может это типа репитер сигнала, т.к. стены толстые.

----------


## maxx™

> Посоветуйте роутер... для часного дома, может это типа репитер сигнала, т.к. стены толстые.


 А этажей сколько? При толстых стенах проще поставить 2 точки, чем мучиться с одной мощной.

----------


## Eugeny

Всем привет !
Попалась вот такая железка : Netis 2419E
Все бы хорошо, и WIFI норм, хорошо бьет, и скорость особо не режет, беда в другом.
Не могу завести IPTV ...igmp включен типа, но тв не идет. Когда указываю в настройках конкретно порты (он делает типа бриджа на определенных портах) куда выдавать IPTV начинает типа работать но все ужасно, все в квадратах.
Кто сталкивался ? Может кому то попадалась такая железка ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем привет !
> Попалась вот такая железка : Netis 2419E
> Все бы хорошо, и WIFI норм, хорошо бьет, и скорость особо не режет, беда в другом.
> Не могу завести IPTV ...igmp включен типа, но тв не идет. Когда указываю в настройках конкретно порты (он делает типа бриджа на определенных портах) куда выдавать IPTV начинает типа работать но все ужасно, все в квадратах.
> Кто сталкивался ? Может кому то попадалась такая железка ?


 Мы просим прощения, но в данный момент штатный экстрасенс вылетел на альфу-центавру. Вернется после Нового года. Будете ждать?


Название провайдера. Скриншоты меню — "состояние", сеть —> WAN, LAN, IPTV





> IPTV начинает типа работать но все ужасно, все в квадратах.


 IPTV по Wi-Fi в квадратах? А вы на что хотели? Вполне себе нормально.

----------


## unique

> Мы просим прощения, но в данный момент штатный экстрасенс вылетел на альфу-центавру. Вернется после Нового года. Будете ждать?
> 
> 
> Название провайдера. Скриншоты меню — "состояние", сеть —> WAN, LAN, IPTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPTV по Wi-Fi в квадратах? А вы на что хотели? Вполне себе нормально.


 Нужно спасибо сказать, что вообще что-то есть. Значит настроено правильно.


А на телевизоре нужно или экстраполяцию включить или интерполяцию выключить.
Если в меню не найдётся, то уточнить у производителя, возможно ли заказать такой дополнительный пакет к телевизору.

----------


## Eugeny

Согласен ..дал мало водных данных )))
Пров. : АльфаТВ
Тип подключения : DHCP с привязкой по МАС адресу.

Собственно особо все, касательно настроек связанных с IPTV, то их очень мало.
Во вкладке IPTV есть 3 варианта : Bridge, Lan tag (как то так) и Автоматический. Все.
IGMP включен.

Самое интересное, что как раз по воздуху он и пытается дать IPTV на телефон ....но там картинка рвется, это и ясно, UDP плохо бегает по воздуху, ну это можно решить с помощью UDP Proxy на компе допустим ...
Но фишка в том, что как раз на комп вообще ничего не удет. Сегодня думаю снифером посмотреть, что там и как, бегает ли вообще хоть что то.

Прямо при включенном IPTV плеере, вырубаю этот роутер подключаю на прямую, идет ТВ, подключаю к старому роутеру (Asus старенький с open wrt прошивкой вроде бы) тоже бегает, а с netisom, труба.
Вообще интересовало, кто и какой имеет опят с данными железками, может мне попался не удачный экземпляр.

----------


## unique

> Всем привет !
> Попалась вот такая железка : Netis 2419E
> Все бы хорошо, и WIFI норм, хорошо бьет, и скорость особо не режет, беда в другом.
> Не могу завести IPTV ...igmp включен типа, но тв не идет. Когда указываю в настройках конкретно порты (он делает типа бриджа на определенных портах) куда выдавать IPTV начинает типа работать но все ужасно, все в квадратах.
> Кто сталкивался ? Может кому то попадалась такая железка ?


 А с юникастом как работает иптв?

Да, железка слабенькая для этого вообще.
Не факт, что не будет перегревов и не сдохнет после этого.

Это он?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Обновите прошивку с русскоязычного сайта. 

Мост это для приставок — STB порт. VLAN Tag это не для наших провайдеров. Ставьте — "Автоматически". И всё.

НА этих роутерах куча народу сидит. Жалоб на IPTV (по кабелю, не по Wi-Fi) не слышал.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А с юникастом как работает иптв?


 
Да нету там такого. Это только в ASUS внедрили udpxy с прошивки от Мерлина. А так все сидят на мультикасте.

----------


## Eugeny

Нет, это не он, он WF2419*E*
Да железка вообще слабая, думал на один ПК и 1 телефон хватит.
По поводу юникаста, хз, не пробовал, я вообще не знаю, они же вроде только мультикастом дают IPTV ?....
Был где то, когда то плей лист уникастовый (там типа через TCP шло оно все) для слабых устройств, надо будет поискать.

От я туплю, я на компе ставил UDP Proxy о котором говорит Леший, не пошло, вообще ничего не было.
Таким макаром пытался попробовать.
Да, такой штуки в самом роутере реально не хватает.

----------


## Eugeny

> Обновите прошивку с русскоязычного сайта. 
> 
> Мост это для приставок — STB порт. VLAN Tag это не для наших провайдеров. Ставьте — "Автоматически". И всё.
> 
> НА этих роутерах куча народу сидит. Жалоб на IPTV (по кабелю, не по Wi-Fi) не слышал.


 К стати не ставит эту прошивку, пишет фейлед и хоть ты тресни ! Пытался не один раз, с разных браузеров, ничего. Может в этом и дело, возможно в новой прошивке поправили что то.
Автоматический режим и поставил.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> К стати не ставит эту прошивку, пишет фейлед и хоть ты тресни !


 Фотографию серебристой наклейки на днище роутера в студию.

Вы же понимаете что обновлять нужно по LAN кабелю, а не по Wi-FI?

Попробовать прошить эту, а потом сверху русскую. Но есть вариант вообще похерить русскоязычную.

----------


## Eugeny

Сейчас попробую перепрошить по вашей методе.

----------


## Eugeny

В общем, последнюю прошивку (V2.5.36411) роутер не воспринимает, где то на 8-9% пишет типа upgrade failed и все ...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В общем, последнюю прошивку (V2.5.36411) роутер не воспринимает, где то на 8-9% пишет типа upgrade failed и все ...


 *Всё ниже написанное вы делаете на свой страх и риск. Я не несу ответственности за ваши действия.*

Мда, загадка. НУ пальцем в небо. Может у вас вирус/антивирус чего там блокирует или портит файл. 

1. Делаете "Сброс 30/30/30".
2. Пробуете прошить "русскую" прошивку.

3. Если не выходит, то в веб интерфейсе сброс до заводских и снова пытайтесь прошить.

Если не получается, то пишите вот этим товарищам, может помогут. 


Ну и совсем последний вариант это восстановление прошивки с помощью TFTP. URL1 URL2 URL3

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Падает это значит все вайфаи отваливаются и все. Тесты продолжаются.


 Я кажется нашел ответ почему у тебя отваливается. Не обязательно у тебя, может быть "умная лампочка" у соседей.

----------


## Maysternya

> Нужно мультикаст-прокси на компе запустить.
> Проще купить роутер с поддержкой мультикаста (для IP-TV), настроить и воткнуть туда линк от интернет-провайдера.


 Как это сделать?

----------


## coder_ak

*leshiy_odessa*, так это ж твой вариант влупить Микротиком 1Вт мощности сигнала )

Кстати, есть другая фигня с настройками Вифи. Народ ставит в настройках страну Россия. После этого девайсы, которые следуют правилам (например, Маки) считают, что они находятся в России и вырубают поддержку 802.11n, 5ГГц и какие-то каналы 2.4ГГц. И исправить это можно только бинарным патчем драйвера Вайфая. Ну, или найти соседа и настучать по голове. 
За пивом сошлись во мнении, что можно и в СБУ на соседа настучать. За использование аппаратуры в запрещённом диапазоне. Пусть потом доказывает, что не сепар и ru у него случайно поставилось.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Как это сделать?


 Какой роутер.

----------


## Dominion

> Я кажется нашел почему у тебя отваливается. Не обязательно у тебя, может быть "умная лампочка" у соседей.


 Лампочка? "Несертифицированный" роутер? Вы это серьёзно? Может у гениального автора писульки просто руки из жопы или у самого паршивое железо?

----------


## epifanus

> Лампочка? "Несертифицированный" роутер? Вы это серьёзно? Может у гениального автора писульки просто руки из жопы или у самого паршивое железо?


  Не знаю, как лампочка, или не сертифицированный роутер, но... Одна китайская радио-видео-няня, с интерфейсом фай-вай, из тех, что дядя Ляо продаёт за один юань всё ведро, расположенная в квартире на 5-м этаже 9-ти этажного дома, вполне способна засрать весь диапазон 2,4 GHz на три этажа вверх и на три этажа вниз. То есть, со 2-го по 8-й этаж.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Лампочка? "Несертифицированный" роутер? Вы это серьёзно? Может у гениального автора писульки просто руки из жопы или у самого паршивое железо?


 Вы сильно недооцениваешь жупастость китайцев. Где вы нашли — _"Несертифицированный" роутер_? Речь про устройства "умного" дома и устройства, которые работают на 2,4GHz.

Если вы с  чем то не сталкивались, то это не значит что это не существует.

Вот например оборудование Powerline сильно страдает от обычных энергосберегающих лампочек. И казалось бы где лампочки, а где высокотехнологичные устройства.

----------


## Dominion

Роутер (как и другие wi-fi няни) - понять можно. Сильный источник электромагнитного излучения (типа микроволновки) - тоже можно понять, но лампочки? 
Про powerline - нерелевантно. Сама технология зависит от качества и особенностей электросети.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Про powerline - нерелевантно. Сама технология зависит от качества и особенностей электросети.


 Про Wi-Fi - нерелевантно. Сама технология зависит от качества и особенностей радиодиапазона.

----------


## Dominion

> Про Wi-Fi - нерелевантно. Сама технология зависит от качества и особенностей радиодиапазона.


 да да, очень смешно. Только к_о_бель, только хардкор.

----------


## maxx™

> *leshiy_odessa*, так это ж твой вариант влупить Микротиком 1Вт мощности сигнала )
> 
> Кстати, есть другая фигня с настройками Вифи. Народ ставит в настройках страну Россия. После этого девайсы, которые следуют правилам (например, Маки) считают, что они находятся в России и вырубают поддержку 802.11n, 5ГГц и какие-то каналы 2.4ГГц. И исправить это можно только бинарным патчем драйвера Вайфая. Ну, или найти соседа и настучать по голове. 
> За пивом сошлись во мнении, что можно и в СБУ на соседа настучать. За использование аппаратуры в запрещённом диапазоне. Пусть потом доказывает, что не сепар и ru у него случайно поставилось.


 


> Лампочка? "Несертифицированный" роутер? Вы это серьёзно? Может у гениального автора писульки просто руки из жопы или у самого паршивое железо?


 Ну не сертифицированный роутер это слегка бред, ибо микросхемы в них стоят одни и теже. Ну фильтры могут быть разные, но  это не принципиально. А вот китай всякий, где экономят на входных, которые также и выходные фильтры - запросто. Ну или вот пример - там с времени по ссылке до 10:20 достаточно посмотреть  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> да да, очень смешно. Только к_о_бель, только хардкор.


 Причем кабель экранированный, ибо не экранированный тоже подвержен влиянию помех. По статистике вроде страна с самым большим количеством экранированных сетей это Израиль.

----------


## Dominion

> Причем кабель экранированный, ибо не экранированный тоже подвержен влиянию помех. По статистике вроде страна с самым большим количеством экранированных сетей это Израиль.


 да, +100500 и кабель должен быть из "безкислородной меди"

----------


## Maysternya

> Какой роутер.


 Tplink 941

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Tplink 941


 

Если у вас приставка то через STB порты — Как настроить IPTV через компьютер и через приставку

Если такого пункта (IPTV) нет, то обновите прошивку — Как обновить встроенное программное обеспечение маршрутизатора TP-LINK?

----------


## Maysternya

Вы наверно несовсем прочитали написаное мною выше:
В компьютер приходит интернет на один сетевой адаптер. На компьютере IPTV есть. Со второго сетевого адаптера интернет идет дальше на Тплинк 941, но IPTV уже пропадает. если из этой связки выкинуть компьютер - IPTV будет работать на Тплинке, но выкидать компьютер нельзя.
Интернет есть в обоих вариантах.
Что надо установить (настроить) на компьютере чтобы он пропускал IPTV с одного сетевого адаптера на другой?

----------


## Dominion

> В компьютер приходит интернет на один сетевой адаптер. На компьютере IPTV есть. Со второго сетевого адаптера интернет идет дальше на Тплинк 941, но IPTV уже пропадает. если из этой связки выкинуть компьютер - IPTV будет работать на Тплинке, но выкидать компьютер нельзя.


  Какая OS на компьютере? Сетевые карты в bridge объединены? Может файервол установлен? Лампочки меняли в помещении?

----------


## Maysternya

Вин7про. Если раздает со второй инет - походу да.файрвол посмотрю. Где связь с лампочками?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вы наверно несовсем прочитали написаное мною выше:
> В компьютер приходит интернет на один сетевой адаптер. На компьютере IPTV есть. Со второго сетевого адаптера интернет идет дальше на Тплинк 941, но IPTV уже пропадает. если из этой связки выкинуть компьютер - IPTV будет работать на Тплинке, но выкидать компьютер нельзя.
> Интернет есть в обоих вариантах.
> Что надо установить (настроить) на компьютере чтобы он пропускал IPTV с одного сетевого адаптера на другой?


 Я сильно прощения, но то что у вас настроено это через одно место. Я не знаю кто и чем думал, но давайте всё же сделаем ПРАВИЛЬНО.

Кабель провайдера должен быть подключен в WAN порт роутера, а *ВСЁ* компьютеры должны быть подключены в LAN порты. 

Если вы продолжите настаивать на вашей конфигурации, то я умываю руки.

----------


## Maysternya

Ну так и я умею  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Вы наверно несовсем прочитали написаное мною выше:
> В компьютер приходит интернет на один сетевой адаптер. На компьютере IPTV есть. Со второго сетевого адаптера интернет идет дальше на Тплинк 941, но IPTV уже пропадает. если из этой связки выкинуть компьютер - IPTV будет работать на Тплинке, но выкидать компьютер нельзя.
> Интернет есть в обоих вариантах.
> Что надо установить (настроить) на компьютере чтобы он пропускал IPTV с одного сетевого адаптера на другой?


 Ставим виртуалбокс, в нем создаем виртуалку, в виртуалке поднимаем FreeBSD с igmp-proxy (можно pfSence, BSD router project и т.д.).  Но избавиться в этой связке от компа все-таки проще, чем так извращаться. Что же комп делает, что от него нельзя избавиться?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ставим виртуалбокс, в нем создаем виртуалку, в виртуалке поднимаем FreeBSD с igmp-proxy (можно pfSence, BSD router project и т.д.).


 UDP-to-HTTP Прокси

----------


## Полесов

> Ну так и я умею


   в вашем случае лишний - роутер.
  избавьтесь от роутера вообще.
  соедините компьютеры цепочкой.

----------


## maxx™

> UDP-to-HTTP Прокси


 Это не наш метод  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> в вашем случае лишний - роутер.
>   избавьтесь от роутера вообще.
>   соедините компьютеры цепочкой.


 Кстати да, сделать мост и поставить одну галочку. 




> Это не наш метод


 Так ведь не про нас речь.

----------


## Lens_n

Всем привет. Посоветуйте пожалуйста нормальный роутер что бы скорость не сильно резал.
Провайдер киевстар канал 100Мб, через лан отдает всю скорость, через роутер huawei  HG232f дает 35 - 40 Мб.
Нужен роутер до 1500 грн, что бы давал скорость хотя бы 60Мб и через пару стен скорость не резал.
(К роутеру подключен телик со смартом по wifi)

----------


## Feodor

> Всем привет. Посоветуйте пожалуйста нормальный роутер что бы скорость не сильно резал.
> Провайдер киевстар канал 100Мб, через лан отдает всю скорость, через роутер huawei  HG232f дает 35 - 40 Мб.
> Нужен роутер до 1500 грн, что бы давал скорость хотя бы 60Мб и через пару стен скорость не резал.
> (К роутеру подключен телик со смартом по wifi)


 Tplink 1043

----------


## Полесов

> Всем привет. Посоветуйте пожалуйста нормальный роутер что бы скорость не сильно резал.i)


   Mikrotik HAP Lite
http://bonuspc.od.ua/besprovodnoe-oborudovanie-mikrotik-rb941-2nd.html

----------


## lokses

> Всем привет. Посоветуйте пожалуйста нормальный роутер что бы скорость не сильно резал.
> Провайдер киевстар канал 100Мб, через лан отдает всю скорость, через роутер huawei  HG232f дает 35 - 40 Мб.
> Нужен роутер до 1500 грн, что бы давал скорость хотя бы 60Мб и через пару стен скорость не резал.
> (К роутеру подключен телик со смартом по wifi)


 Как посоветовал Feodor Tp-link 1043 а c Openwrt-шной прошивкой  вообще будет шик.

----------


## Профессионал

Добрый день! При шло время сменить свой DIR-300, так как не хватает мощности -приходится увеличивать покрытие за счет дополнительного роутера-повторителя EDIMAX, но и с ним периодически режет и теряет сеть. 
Провайдер TeNet. Выбор пал на семейство Asus (модели Asus RT-N12D или Asus RT-N11P), двухдиапазонный роутер нет смысла ставить. 
Может посоветуете что то лучше? Бюджет до 1000 грн. Спасибо!

----------


## Полесов

2 штуки Mikrotik HAP lite впишутся в 1200 грн.
Можно роуминг сделать

----------


## Профессионал

> 2 штуки Mikrotik HAP lite впишутся в 1200 грн.
> Можно роуминг сделать


 Это как то громоздко. Тем более, уже есть расширитель сети EDIMAX PowerLine AV500, собираюсь его также задействовать.

----------


## Полесов

> Это как то громоздко. Тем более, уже есть расширитель сети EDIMAX PowerLine AV500, собираюсь его также задействовать.


   Охватить  большую квартиру одним якобы "мощным" роутером зачастую не получится.
  Потому что нужно также "умощнять" гаджеты.  :smileflag:  

 Проще поставить одну, две  дополнительные точки доступа (в идеале - в режиме роуминга) и связать их проводами с основным роутером
(кстати  EDIMAX PowerLine AV500 можно использовать вместо этого провода, если не хочется сверлить стенки)

----------


## unique

> Это как то громоздко. Тем более, уже есть расширитель сети EDIMAX PowerLine AV500, собираюсь его также задействовать.


 Так тем более. Ударим частотной модуляцией по бездорожью.
Тут, вдруг, выкрутил лампочку в ванной, а в туалете вайфай пропал...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Так тем более. Ударим частотной модуляцией по бездорожью.
> Тут, вдруг, выкрутил лампочку в ванной, а в туалете вайфай пропал...


 Ну ты же понимаешь, что если маркетологи написали то это правда. Наш народ такой доверчивый.

Нашим люди с завидным упрямством не понимают что Wi-Fi это не для квартиры, а для мобильных устройств. Протянуть кабель к столу это архисложно, почти невозможно.

----------


## coder_ak

А может дело всё таки не в технологии, а в кривых руках? Если у меня два ноутбука и десктоп по wifi и я не испытываю никаких проблем с этим. То зачем мне ковырять стены под кабель?

----------


## Полесов

хе-хе...
какие глобальные выводы....

----------


## WannaBe

Добрый день, присоветуйте, пожалуйста, сервис-центр, занимающийся (пост-гарантийным) ремонтом роутеров ASUS (кроме указанных на офсайте).


И заодно. Где лучше брать витую пару хорошего качества по адекватной цене, с нарезкой, обжимом (для внутренней прокладки по квартире)?

----------


## Полесов

брать OK-NET, с сертификатом.
обжимать самому, там ничего трудного нет

----------


## vlad11

> Где лучше брать витую пару хорошего качества по адекватной цене, с нарезкой, обжимом (для внутренней прокладки по квартире)?


 Да, лучше брать Ок-нет. 4-х парный кабель.
Но разводку на стадии ремонта лучше продумать заранее и с 2-3 кратным запасом.
И лучше использовать розетки с розеточными модулями.
И литые патч-корды нужной длины до рабочего места.

----------


## WannaBe

Спасибо. С запасами все давно продумано-передумано, тут вопросов нет. Просто хочу заменить старую проводку,
и немного изменить схему подключения ТВ-приставок (были - на провайдерском свиче, будут - на роутере).

Ремонта нет, кабель в стены не "замуровывется" - в любой момент можно будет доделать/переделать.

А где этот OK-NET стоит брать в небольших объемах? (хотя, подозреваю, что в любом комп. магазине)
В инете что-то попадается только бухтами от 305 метров. А мне всего-то 40-50 с запасом нужно.

И какой целесообразно брать для квартиры (гигабитная сеть)?

Из 4-парных cat 5e для внутренней проводки у "одескабель" на сайте есть такие варианты:
- U/UTP - 350 МГц (без экрана)
- F/UTP - 200 МГц (фольга)
- SF/UTP - 200 МГц (оплетка, фольга)

Условия (с наводками... если это играет роль):
- экран заземлять возможности не будет
- на двух отрезках кабели будут проходить параллельно и смежно
- и на одном отрезке (возможно) вдоль металлического швеллера (если это как-то влияет, постараюсь провести иначе)

----------


## maxx™

> - на двух отрезках кабели будут проходить параллельно и смежно


 Параллельно с чем?

----------


## WannaBe

гы, друг другу

это я про подобные заявления в статьях о прокладке кабеля




> Рекомендации по прокладке кабелей
> Для минимизации межкабельных наводок неэкранированных кабелей их следует располагать* свободно и не параллельно*. Заполнение коробов не должно превышать 40%.


 К сожалению, развернуться негде, и в которых местах квартиры пара-тройка проводов UTP будет идти вместе.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И какой целесообразно брать для квартиры (гигабитная сеть)?
> 
> Из *4-жильных* cat 5e для внутренней проводки у "одескабель" на сайте есть такие варианты:


 Для гигабита нужен восьмижильный. Берите любой, самый дешевый. На таких расстояниях это не принципиально.

----------


## maxx™

> гы, друг другу


 Они парралельно друг другу десятками идут и это не проблема. На то она и витая пара чтоб друг другу не пешать.

----------


## WannaBe

> Для гигабита нужен восьмижильный.


 Оговорился. имел в виду 4-парный, а не 4-жильный




> Они парралельно друг другу десятками идут и это не проблема. На то она и витая пара чтоб друг другу не пешать.


 Ясно, всем спасибо. До этого годами валялась обычная UTP (разного качества) - и проблем не было. Просто решил перед обновкой уточнить самый оптимальный вариант.

----------


## Полесов

> - U/UTP - 350 МГц (без экрана)


   вот его-то и берите, который 4х2х0.5 350 МГЦ.
  по поводу помех - забудьте, в квартире этого  не будет.
  у меня витуха в одних коробах с эл-вом, гигабит летает аж со свистом.

----------


## lockon1978

Кто пользуется роутером hiaomi mini router  на стоковой прошивке и от padavan, что можете сказать про этот роутер?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто пользуется роутером hiaomi mini router  на стоковой прошивке и от padavan, что можете сказать про этот роутер?


 Такого роутера не существует  :smileflag: 

Меня в нем смущает 100 мбит/с и всего 2 LAN порта. 

TP-LINK Archer C20.

----------


## lockon1978

Про с20 уже читал, где то писали что первые версии глючные, а про hiaomi интересно узнать, тем более что эта фирма набирает популярность среди пользователей электроники.

----------


## WannaBe

> Кто пользуется роутером hiaomi mini router  на стоковой прошивке и от padavan, что можете сказать про этот роутер?


 Был небольшой опыт ковыряния с этой безделушкой. Как раз ставил (знакомому) не нее прошивку от Padavan.
Стоковая прошивка (на которой, судя по русскоязычным форумам, некоторые даже остаются) показалась малополезной (даже если закрыть глаза на китайщину), так что танцы с бубном (кажется, по этой инструкции) для установки прошивки padavan себя полностью оправдывают. По сути на выходе получается очень урезанная (аппаратно) версия какого-нибудь ASUS.

Это, конечно, только первое впечатление после беглого ознакомления с админкой. О стабильности работы прошивки и каких-либо глюках в работе роутера ничего не могу сказать. Со знакомым на эту тему больше не общались. Но на роутер он не жаловался. Менять не собирается. Юзает роутер (в числе прочего) для просмотра онлайн-видео и загрузки видео с торрентов - и это все в основном по Wi-Fi.

Сравнить скорость работы возможности не было. Мои провайдерские 50 Мбит/с на торрентах (по WAN) он забил вполне успешно. Но его LAN-порты не было смысла сравнивать с моим гигабитным азусом. Разумеется, азус быстрее. Но где-то 11,5 МБайт/с при передаче файлов Xiaomi держал вроде бы. А для теста заявленных "до 867 Мбит/сек" по 5 Ghz WiFi 2x2 у меня не было под рукой подходящих устройств.

Так что, если технические характеристики Xiaomi Mi WiFi mini полностью устраивают, вполне можно сэкономить.
Получите достаточно функциональное устройство с хорошей прошивкой. Но сначала лучше почитать отзывы на 4PDA.




> Меня в нем смущает 100 мбит/с и всего 2 LAN порта.


 вот-вот...

----------


## VadimIv

> Так тем более. Ударим частотной модуляцией по бездорожью.
> Тут, вдруг, выкрутил лампочку в ванной, а в туалете вайфай пропал...


  Ну не знаю, взял на пробу пару адаптеров AV 2000 от DLink, 701AV помоему, ибо были проблемы с проигрыванием медиаконтента по WiFi, да и WiFi адаптер в медиабоксе паршивенький. Скорость копирования 11-15 МБ/с. "Выкручивание" лампочек (все в доме экономки), холодильники, стиралки адаптеры не беспокоят. Но дороговато немного.

----------


## lockon1978

Спасибо присмотрюсь к роутера этой фирмы, может с них выйдет толк, хорошо бы было чтоб они на стоковой работали хорошо.

----------


## unique

> вот его-то и берите, который 4х2х0.5 350 МГЦ.
>   по поводу помех - забудьте, в квартире этого  не будет.
>   у меня витуха в одних коробах с эл-вом, гигабит летает аж со свистом.


 При покупке не на заводе и их магазине, уточняйте, чтоб был не усечённый.

----------


## LadyO

Добрый вечер. В какой теме могу продать *TP-LINK. External ADSL2+Router*. Кого-то может заинтересовать? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Кого-то может заинтересовать? Заранее спасибо


 В Одессе в 2016 - практически никого, может на olx лучше.

----------


## Jorik83

Кажется мой роутер rt-n16 после пятилетней работы в режиме 24 часа начал чихать, есть мысль что так долго не протянет и вероятнее всего 100 мбит не потянет

из требований по роутеру

гигабитная сеть для:
NAS (DLNA сервер), торент 
Дюна проигрывает с нас НД, торент
ресивер который проигрывает нд с НАС и из сети, и пишет НД на НАС
еще есть телик который с DLNA сервера проигрывает и из сети(там наверно и 100 порта хватило бы)

пара компов, ноутбуков, пара смартфонов, один планшет и один тв подключены к интернет по вай фай, потребляют новости, почту, изредка видео ютуба, обновления..

нужен минимум один usb порт подключить принтер для сетевой печати
второй хотелось бы но можно и обойтись

провайдер сейчас вега(бывшие комстаровцы), подключение оптика, пакет 50 мбит, планируется перейти на 100 мбит

под такие задачи посоветовать роутер

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

да должен он все потянуть
у меня сейчас гигабитный rt-n18u
там и порты юсб 2.0 и 3.0 и гигабитная сеть
ну и прова надо сменить на тенет к примеру )

----------


## lockon1978

Если у вас не забит диапазон 2.4 ГГц, то  можно как раз посмотреть  в сторону rt 18u, если диапазон забит то нужна модель с 5 ГГц, но покрытие на этой частоте не такое большое как на 2.4 ГГц. Тоже можно посмотреть модели от asus двухдиапазонные.

----------


## Jorik83

А в моделях это как выражается

Отправлено с моего XT1080 через Tapatalk

----------


## lockon1978

Думаю совсем новые роутер асус типа 87 3200 не стоит брать слишком дорого и они еще не проверены в работе

----------


## lockon1978

Вы за какую цену расчитывает купить роутер?

----------


## Jorik83

> Вы за какую цену расчитывает купить роутер?


 Хотелось бы без фанатизма
Как я мог убедиться хороший роутер меньше 100 не стоит
Я надеялся что подбор будет исходя из условий эксплуатации

Отправлено с моего XT1080 через Tapatalk

----------


## lockon1978

я советую 18 роутер от асуцс

----------


## Jorik83

мне порой кажется что мой уже трудно вытягивает такой проток данных хотя вроде проц не слабый и 128м оперативы
ну и маслал 5 лет в режиме 24 часа под нагрузкой, а насколько помню по обзорам проц там греется не слабо
может диапазон 5 герц и не нужен, а вот портов 4 явно уже не хватает

----------


## Dominion

Други, подскажите, пожалуйста, кто в теме, что значит этот поток записей в логах роутера?


  *Показать скрытый текст* *log*


```
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37086 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37087 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37088 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37089 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37090 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37091 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37092 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37093 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=197.231.155.30 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=65 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=37094 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=4444 DPT=53 LEN=45 
Mar 19 13:21:27 kernel: DROP  <4>DROP IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= <1>SRC=47.88.1.138 DST=77.222.154.23 <1>LEN=68 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=244 ID=27878 PROTO=UDP <1>SPT=53623 DPT=53 LEN=48
```

 
там его много - поток сплошной

----------


## aleyer

Что-то типа такого.

----------


## Dominion

> Что-то типа такого.


 Поняяятно, 
и шо теперь делать? Они же работать мешают сволочи скотиняки. Обратил внимание на проблему, когда инет стал отваливаться ни с того ни с сего. Заводить себе взрослый роутер из-за каких-то коней без крыльев - жаба душит...

----------


## vlad11

Вам точно надо AiCloud ?
Если нет, то залейте альтернативную прошивку.
У вас минимум два порта открыто - перебирай пароли до посинения  :smileflag:

----------


## Dominion

> Вам точно надо AiCloud ?
> Если нет, то залейте альтернативную прошивку.
> У вас минимум два порта открыто - перебирай пароли до посинения


 Всё повыключал, даже VPN сервер, который был там поднят. Грешен.
Настроен проброс портов к серверам внутри сети - но, они нужны.

----------


## Холодильщик

Уважаемые! нужен хороший доступ по вай фаю.
Изначально не хотел вай фай типа вредно(( провел везде кабель
Хочу
1 роутер на чердаке для второго этажа
1 роутер для первого этажа.
Стены ракушка, плиты перекрытия железобетон с первого на второй, потолок второго дерево.
Какой поставить роутер.
точка а от нее на второй этаж 
точка а от нее разводка на первый этаж

----------


## Полесов

MikroTik RB941-2nD (hAP lite) - недорого, и можно роуминг сделать
много вкусностей в софте

----------


## Холодильщик

> MikroTik RB941-2nD (hAP lite) - недорого, и можно роуминг сделать
> много вкусностей в софте


 Это по моему вопросу, ответ?
Если да, оно может один решить мои задачи?
Сохо не захочет играться с не их оборудованием, значит надо задействовать другие силы - сколько будет стоить?

----------


## Полесов

> Это по моему вопросу, ответ?
> Если да, оно может один решить мои задачи?
> Сохо не захочет играться с не их оборудованием, значит надо задействовать другие силы - сколько будет стоить?


   решить сможет.
  у сохи совсем плохо с персоналом...
  тут в ветке есть знатоки микротика, могут и удаленно настроить

----------


## Холодильщик

Удаленно не получится, а об жать провод, ну мало ли что еще выползет!
А какой у микротика плюс, я как бы не хочу на себе проводить эксперименты и быть потом чем то недовольным, поясните пожалуйста?

----------


## lockon1978

> MikroTik RB941-2nD (hAP lite) - недорого, и можно роуминг сделать
> много вкусностей в софте


 


> Уважаемые! нужен хороший доступ по вай фаю.
> Изначально не хотел вай фай типа вредно(( провел везде кабель
> Хочу
> 1 роутер на чердаке для второго этажа
> 1 роутер для первого этажа.
> Стены ракушка, плиты перекрытия железобетон с первого на второй, потолок второго дерево.
> Какой поставить роутер.
> точка а от нее на второй этаж 
> точка а от нее разводка на первый этаж


 Во первых надо знать сколько устройств будет подключаться к роутерам, какой у вас провайдер, какая площадь квартиры, сколько комнат на этаже?

----------


## Полесов

> Во первых надо знать сколько устройств будет подключаться к роутерам, какой у вас провайдер, какая площадь квартиры, сколько комнат на этаже?


  и что это даст?
 если сохо - микротик работать не будет?
 если 200 кв метров - работать не будет? 
а тп-линк будет?

----------


## TrofiM

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что лучше взять - роутер, сетевой адаптер или точку доступа.
Ситуация такая:
Есть 2 дома. В Дом1 заведен кабель к медиаконвертеру, от него к роутеру. От роутера по кабелю подключены компьютеры в Доме1 и Доме2. Так же этот роутер раздает и по вай фаю.
В Дом2 потребовался вай фай, от роутера сигнал либо слабый либо вообще нет.
Как лучше сделать? Поставить в Доме2 в комп адаптер юсб или псай и настроить его на раздачу? Поставить точку доступа либо уже прикупить 2-й роутер для возможного дальнейшего расширения сети к телеку и прочей технике.
Спасибо!

----------


## maxx™

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что лучше взять - роутер, сетевой адаптер или точку доступа.
> Ситуация такая:
> Есть 2 дома. В Дом1 заведен кабель к медиаконвертеру, от него к роутеру. От роутера по кабелю подключены компьютеры в Доме1 и Доме2. Так же этот роутер раздает и по вай фаю.
> В Дом2 потребовался вай фай, от роутера сигнал либо слабый либо вообще нет.
> Как лучше сделать? Поставить в Доме2 в комп адаптер юсб или псай и настроить его на раздачу? Поставить точку доступа либо уже прикупить 2-й роутер для возможного дальнейшего расширения сети к телеку и прочей технике.
> Спасибо!


 Якщо між двома домами можна провести кабель, то проводити кабель та ставити ще один роутер.

----------


## TrofiM

В Дом2 уже проложен кабель от роутера и подключен к компьютеру. Нужен вай фай.
Не будет проблемой подключить роутер новокупленный от основного роутера?

Или вы имеете в виду проложить еще один кабель от провайдера с соотв покупкой медиаконвертера и еще одного роутера?

----------


## Холодильщик

дом два этажа 110м
1 этаж 55 м на нем 2 сетевых подключения
2 этаж 4 подключения
и есть еще маленький домик, вот в нем висит соховский конвертор, к  нему из основного дома приходит три провода, один для подключения домика и два провода идут в основной дом, один на чердак и с него по комнатам второго этажа и один на первый этаж.  Как то так.
Надо все собрать до кучи, качественно! Жду предложений, нужно еще вчера.

----------


## Jorik83

> я советую 18 роутер от асуцс


 16 менять на 18 так разница в них небольшая, я думал взять что то поприличнее 18 асуса

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 16 менять на 18 так разница в них небольшая, я думал взять что то поприличнее 18 асуса


 Вы вообще ничего не поняли. Шо вы там сравниваете цифры 16 и 18. 

За какие то 70$ вы получаете :

BCM47081A0 @ *800*MHz
Ram *256*MiB
Flash *128*MiB
USB *3.0*

----------


## Jorik83

> Вы вообще ничего не поняли. Шо вы там сравниваете цифры 16 и 18. 
> 
> За какие то 70$ вы получаете :
> 
> BCM47081A0 @ *800*MHz
> Ram *256*MiB
> Flash *128*MiB
> USB *3.0*


 я что то не вижу сильно большой разницы по железу между теперешней моделью 16 и 18
что то по мощнее есть?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> я что то не вижу сильно большой разницы по железу между теперешней моделью 16 и 18
> что то по мощнее есть?


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2817461

----------


## `KG`

если какие мобильные сат-роутеры?  то есть маленький роутер который берет инет от спутника?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> если какие мобильные сат-роутеры?  то есть маленький роутер который берет инет от спутника?


 Спутниковый телефон.

----------


## Jorik83

> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2817461


 я за роутер совета спрашивал, что есть лучше асуса 18

----------


## `KG`

> Спутниковый телефон.


 это понятно, но я спрашивал за модем. за иридиумы и иже с ними знаю.

----------


## Jorik83

да походу тема превратилась только в барахолку где только пытаются впарить свое барахло

----------


## `KG`

> без тарелки  модем до спутника не добьет 
> 
> http://www.sputnik.datagroup.ua/
> 
> решения мобильного нет (разве что совсем для олигархов)


 Мне просто сказали что есть такие типа как жесткий диск по размерам. 200$ абонплата в год. И цена его около 300$. Но я смутно верил, хотя щас все может быть. Спасибо.

----------


## Lukas

Ребята нужен специалист, подключить по дому вай фай роутер, настроить смарт приставку, обжать провода.
Пишите в личку, детали в переписке.

----------


## aleks0068

Посоветуйте роутер. Условия: сейчас есть dir-300 и точка доступа TL-WA701ND которая используется как репитер. Удаление до дальней точки где нужно обеспечить качественный сигнал около 30 метров, но есть еще 2 стены по полметра (старый дом). Переносить роутер не вариант. 
Потребители ТВ на котором смотрят в основном не HD каналлы, ноутбук, и пара телефонов.
Что хочется? Заменить на один современный роутер с запасом ресурсов.

----------


## vlad11

Проведите кабель, никто на 30м через две стенки не пробьет и не будет гарантировать качество HD каналов.

----------


## unique

> Посоветуйте роутер. Условия: сейчас есть dir-300 и точка доступа TL-WA701ND которая используется как репитер. Удаление до дальней точки где нужно обеспечить качественный сигнал около 30 метров, но есть еще 2 стены по полметра (старый дом). Переносить роутер не вариант. 
> Потребители ТВ на котором смотрят в основном не HD каналлы, ноутбук, и пара телефонов.
> Что хочется? Заменить на один современный роутер с запасом ресурсов.


 Нужно помещения освятить. И за роутерами иконы поставить.

Как будет сделано, пожалуйста, прошу уведомлений о результате. У меня ещё много советов разных есть.

----------


## vlad11

Я помню, как в далеком 2003 году специалисты из Микродаты не могли наладить беспроводную связь через одну стену 80 см из ракушняка. Дом - памятник архитектуры. Внутри шикарный евроремонт.

----------


## unique

> Я помню, как в далеком 2003 году специалисты из Микродаты не могли наладить беспроводную связь через одну стену 80 см из ракушняка. Дом - памятник архитектуры. Внутри шикарный евроремонт.


 Мало-мальски грамотному человеку причина сразу ясна, блин.

Прости за риторический вопрос: это же каким спецЫалистом нужно быть!?
Думаю, таким же, который настраивал бы беспроводное соединение и через 30-ти сантиметровый ракушечник...

----------


## Dominion

У родителей тоже старый дом из ракушечника: сигнал подходит через несколько внутренних стен нормально. Возле подъезда неплохо ловит, через наружную стену примерно 40 см. Правда, роутер у окна, в угловой комнате. А в дальнюю комнату пришлось тащить кабель и ставить ещё один роутер, бо не добивало никак.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> У родителей тоже старый дом из ракушечника: сигнал подходит через несколько внутренних стен нормально. Возле подъезда неплохо ловит, через наружную стену примерно 40 см. Правда, роутер у окна, в угловой комнате. А в дальнюю комнату пришлось тащить кабель и ставить ещё один роутер, бо не добивало никак.


 все так, но иногда и в дальней достает

----------


## unique

> У родителей тоже старый дом из ракушечника: сигнал подходит через несколько внутренних стен нормально.


 Ракушечник ракушечнику - ракушечник.

----------


## Полесов

> У родителей тоже старый дом из ракушечника: сигнал подходит через несколько внутренних стен нормальнок.


   ракушняк глушит, 
  ракушечник не глушит.
  это ж очевидно

----------


## aleks0068

Делаю не себе. А людям далеким от технологий. "У нас мрамор, плитка. Никаких кабелей." 7 лет назад провайдер зашел как-то они и не помнят как. Из под подоконника торчит сантиметров 60-70 витой пары. DIR-300 и все. Сейчас выяснилось что когда один играет в "ферму" по wifi понятное дело, остальные устройства ждут. Поэтому написал "кабель не предлагать".

----------


## Dominion

> Делаю не себе. А людям далеким от технологий. "У нас мрамор, плитка. Никаких кабелей." 7 лет назад провайдер зашел как-то они и не помнят как. Из под подоконника торчит сантиметров 60-70 витой пары. DIR-300 и все. Сейчас выяснилось что когда один играет в "ферму" по wifi понятное дело, остальные устройства ждут. Поэтому написал "кабель не предлагать".


 Роутер на входе от провайдера, в каждой комнате по отдельному роутеру, которые будут выступать точками доступа или, собственно, точки доступа. Между роутерами - устройства такого рода.

P.S. Возможно, так же, попробовать по наружной стене здания кинуть кабель и зайти в каждую комнату где-нибудь "под подоконником"  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Делаю не себе. А людям далеким от технологий. "У нас мрамор, плитка. Никаких кабелей."

----------


## unique

> Роутер на входе от провайдера, в каждой комнате по отдельному роутеру, которые будут выступать точками доступа или, собственно, точки доступа. Между роутерами - устройства такого рода.
> 
> P.S. Возможно, так же, попробовать по наружной стене здания кинуть кабель и зайти в каждую комнату где-нибудь "под подоконником"


 Дорогое говно. Даже для совета по-интернету.

Только выезжать и смотреть.

----------


## Dominion

> Дорогое говно. Даже для совета по-интернету.


 Я решал задачу в принципе  :smileflag:  а то, что дорогое - то второй вопрос. Имхо: при постановке задачи нужно сузить поле вариантов до кабеля и искать решение с его применением. Какого рода он уже будет - вопрос второй. Если ограничение по проводке внутри жёсткое и потолки-плинтусы тоже исключены - думать о проводке по наружной стене (сделал так родителям, т.к. ремонт) или использовать богомерзкие powerline технологии на худой конец.

----------


## vlad11

Если потолки с гипсокартоном, можно попытаться по потолку.
Но мрамор в жилом доме - это диагноз.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Если потолки с гипсокартоном, можно попытаться по потолку.
> Но мрамор в жилом доме - это диагноз.


 Да это бесполезно им что-то советовать. Ест миллион вариантов.

У меня знакомые тоже переживали у нас типа ремонт, не хотим портить вид. Ну я немного их обработал, они вынесли мозг на два часа монтажникам БРИЗа и в итоге они имеют тоненький белый кабель поверх (!) плинтуса на фоне светлых обоев. Чтобы его увидеть нужно нагибать и присматриваться. 

Почти не бывает домов без плинтусов. И всё современные пустотелые. Любой мастер спокойно проведет кабель из одного конца квартиры в другой. Немного только сложности с проходом дверной коробки.

----------


## shmargen

имеется вопрос по поводу wi-fi 3g роутеру
где его задать перенаправьте 
спасибо

----------


## unique

> имеется вопрос по поводу wi-fi 3g роутеру
> где его задать перенаправьте 
> спасибо


 Да можешь в личку задать. Там никто не пнёт.

----------


## Sergey-Od

Может кто может помочь...
Приобрел на Али Xiaomi Mi-router nano. Но уже тут заметил, что в нем нет поддержки IPTV.
Дома провайдер Тенет. 1 телевизор смарт, смотрю по Wi-Fi, второй через приставку MAG-200. 
Так вот, вариантов чтоб все работало в стоковой прошивке роутера нет? Только перепрошивать на альтернативную прошивку или есть еще какие-то варианты.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Только перепрошивать на альтернативную прошивку или есть еще какие-то варианты.


 Смотреть IPTV через TENET виджет/программу или tv.tenet.ua, которые вещаются по http.

Но нафига его покупать и не прошивать на OpenWRT я не знаю.

----------


## Sergey-Od

> Смотреть IPTV через TENET виджет/программу или tv.tenet.ua, которые вещаются по http.
> 
> Но нафига его покупать и не прошивать на OpenWRT я не знаю.


 Купил просто так, акция какая-то была. А мой старый тп-линк 741 периодически глючит когда качает много торрентов.
А как перепрошить еще не разобрался.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А как перепрошить еще не разобрался.


 О да, там такой квест, мама не горюй. Китайцы прямо постарались.

----------


## Полесов

вчера пощупал Микротик Хап Лайт Тауэркейс
очень приятная железка и симпатичная на вид
умещается на ладони
560 грн 




цитата
_Всё практически без изменений, но в отличии от hAP lite (RB941-2nD) установлен немного другой процессор - Atheros QCA9533. Частота прежняя - 650 МГц. Лично тестировал - легко разгоняется до 750 МГц (!). Но в такой частоте надобности нет, т.к. даже на частоте 650 МГц чип перемалывает любой домашний траффик на ура._

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> вчера пощупал Микротик Хап Лайт Тауэркейс
> очень приятная железка и симпатичная на вид
> умещается на ладони
> 560 грн 
> 
> цитата
> _Всё практически без изменений, но в отличии от hAP lite (RB941-2nD) установлен немного другой процессор - Atheros QCA9533. Частота прежняя - 650 МГц. Лично тестировал - легко разгоняется до 750 МГц (!). Но в такой частоте надобности нет, т.к. даже на частоте 650 МГц чип перемалывает любой домашний траффик на ура._


 Я его почти весь февраль гонял. Готовил инструкцию как его настраивать под ТЕНЕТ и БРИЗ.

Что удивительно довольно приличный Wi-Fi. Взял самый-самый говно планшет iRULU. В прямой видимости (download/upload) —  32,57/38,66. Через одну ж/б стену (соседняя комната) — 19,08/23,87, коридор ~8 метров, две деревянные двери и 3-4 ж/б стен по диагонали — 1,83	/3,26 и так далее. Как вы видите upload с планшета больше, потому что роутер сильный и ловит слабый сигнал планшета. 

И самое главное, что это всё за  21-23$

----------


## vlad11

Мультикаст погоняйте на каналах Дискавери. На каком расстоянии начнет сыпаться картинка.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мультикаст погоняйте на каналах Дискавери. На каком расстоянии начнет сыпаться картинка.


 Дык уже давно отдал. 

Вопрос не на каком расстоянии, а через сколько мнут. Wi-Fi не сразу заваливается.

----------


## maxx™

На днях ставив роутер asus rt-n14. Прийшлося повернути його до магазину та взяти тплінк за ту саму ціну. асус лінку від провайдера не бачив, старий роутер, ноут, тплінк бачив. Якщо ноут увімкнути у ван порт, то лінк з'являлся  тобто порт виглядав робочим. А ще він немає світлодіодів для стану лан портів. Раніше асус виглядав краще, більше я його купувати не буду.

----------


## vlad11

> асус лінку від провайдера не бачив, старий роутер, ноут, тплінк бачив.


 Может быть несколько причин. И скорее всего, тут руки приложил провайдер.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> На днях ставив роутер asus rt-n14. Прийшлося повернути його до магазину та взяти тплінк за ту саму ціну. асус лінку від провайдера не бачив, старий роутер, ноут, тплінк бачив. Якщо ноут увімкнути у ван порт, то лінк з'являлся  тобто порт виглядав робочим. А ще він немає світлодіодів для стану лан портів. Раніше асус виглядав краще, більше я його купувати не буду.


 Частично прошивка ASUS основана на OpenWRT, в которой есть один баг. Если клонировать mac адрес на WAN и такой же mac адрес висит на LAN в сети, то что-то там не срабатывает. 

Я бы начал с обновления прошивки. Хотя не исключаю обычный брак.

----------


## lockon1978

> На днях ставив роутер asus rt-n14. Прийшлося повернути його до магазину та взяти тплінк за ту саму ціну. асус лінку від провайдера не бачив, старий роутер, ноут, тплінк бачив. Якщо ноут увімкнути у ван порт, то лінк з'являлся  тобто порт виглядав робочим. А ще він немає світлодіодів для стану лан портів. Раніше асус виглядав краще, більше я його купувати не буду.


 Провайдер не бриз случайно?

----------


## maxx™

> Частично прошивка ASUS основана на OpenWRT, в которой есть один баг. Если клонировать mac адрес на WAN и такой же mac адрес висит на LAN в сети, то что-то там не срабатывает. 
> 
> Я бы начал с обновления прошивки. Хотя не исключаю обычный брак.


 Мак там не був клонований, бо цьому провайдеру це без різниці. Я теж подумав про брак, але продавець сказав що для них це нормально. 




> Провайдер не бриз случайно?


 Провайдер icn

----------


## iDobry

> На днях ставив роутер asus rt-n14. Прийшлося повернути його до магазину та взяти тплінк за ту саму ціну. асус лінку від провайдера не бачив, старий роутер, ноут, тплінк бачив. Якщо ноут увімкнути у ван порт, то лінк з'являлся  тобто порт виглядав робочим. А ще він немає світлодіодів для стану лан портів. Раніше асус виглядав краще, більше я його купувати не буду.


 У меня 14-й пашет без проблем уже года 1,5. Завелся с пол-пинка, прошивки иногда обновляют. Шо я не так делаю?  :smileflag: 





> Я теж подумав про брак, але продавець сказав що для них це нормально.


 Хм, нашел, кому верить - продавцу . Так шо я думаю, шо это банальный брак.

----------


## Top_air

Всем привет.
Имеется роутер тп-линк 841нд вер 9 (на данный момент на стоковой прошивке), обитает он в саманном доме в деревне, стены очень толстые и как оказалось вай вай сквозь них не ходит. А хочется интеренета в беседке на улице. Роутер стоит на окне - на улице в прямой видимости от окна - сигнал есть - в связи с этим возникла идея наружной точки доступа которая будет висеть напротив окна и репитить на весь двор. От окна до беседки метров десять. Посоветуйте чёт не очень дорогое наружного исполнения. 
Есть ли смысл шить ддврт?(дома данный роутер на ней себя хорошо зарекомендовал, но без мостов)
Спасибо.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем привет.
> Имеется роутер тп-линк 841нд вер 9 (на данный момент на стоковой прошивке), обитает он в саманном доме в деревне, стены очень толстые и как оказалось вай вай сквозь них не ходит. А хочется интеренета в беседке на улице. Роутер стоит на окне - на улице в прямой видимости от окна - сигнал есть - в связи с этим возникла идея наружной точки доступа которая будет висеть напротив окна и репитить на весь двор. От окна до беседки метров десять. Посоветуйте чёт не очень дорогое наружного исполнения. 
> Есть ли смысл шить ддврт?(дома данный роутер на ней себя хорошо зарекомендовал, но без мостов)
> Спасибо.


 Зачем репитер? Киньте кабель и второй роутер/точку доступа.
Для улицы из не заоблачных цен это микротик (-30C to +70C).




Вот мне всегда смешно слышать про DD-WRT. Нахрена он нужен когда есть его прародитель OpenWRT.

----------


## Top_air

> Зачем репитер? Киньте кабель и второй роутер/точку доступа.
> Для улицы из не заоблачных цен это микротик (-30C to +70C).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот мне всегда смешно слышать про DD-WRT. Нахрена он нужен когда есть его прародитель OpenWRT.


 кабель от роутера к точке доступа?

опен врт никогда не пользовался - ддврт использую много лет на разных роутерах - всё устраивает


спасибо - решил тянуть кабель

----------


## L E V

доброе утречко, всех с праздничком, подскажите хороший роутер до 600 грн, не глючный, с хорошим вай-фаем. 1 интернет порт

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> доброе утречко, всех с праздничком, подскажите хороший роутер до 600 грн, не глючный, с хорошим вай-фаем. 1 интернет порт


 Mikrotik RouterBoard 941-2nD-TC (hAP Lite TC) 

Mikrotik RB941-2nD

----------


## zdarova

> Mikrotik RouterBoard 941-2nD-TC (hAP Lite TC) 
> 
> Mikrotik RB941-2nD


 А чем обусловлена такая дешевизна данных микротиков?

----------


## Livesms

Посоветуйте свитч гигабитный,  на 8 (или 16) портов.
Нужен для дома скинут несколько точек к одному порту на роутере.
Есть роутер с 4 портами и все уже заняты а нужно еще подключать к сети пару розеток.

----------


## Полесов

> А чем обусловлена такая дешевизна данных микротиков?


   не знаю, но   работает отлично

  скорее всего хотят вклинится  в нишу сохо

обзор
http://weblance.com.ua/blog/190-podr...-segmente.html

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А чем обусловлена такая дешевизна данных микротиков?


 Я не совсем понимаю дешевизна по сравнению с чем? Ну да, раньше микротики в эту нишу старались не залазили, а теперь решили покрыть. 

Аппарат который я посоветовал я лично тестировал неделю. Потом ушел на подарок. Лично я удивлен тем, что антенны на текстолите дали такой неплохой результат Wi-Fi. Я только за это переживал, но оказалось совсем сносно и просто отлично за такие деньги.

----------


## maxx™

> А чем обусловлена такая дешевизна данных микротиков?


 Тим, що апаратно вони ніяк не відрізняються від асусов, тплінков та інших того ж цінового діапазону. Ну просто прошивка інша.

----------


## Dominion

сорри, если не потеме, прошу помощи в таком вопросе: есть роутеры Asus (65u, 66u), оба поддерживают стандарт "n" до 450Мбит/сек. Понимаю, что верхняя планка теоретическая, но, хотелось бы, хотя бы, 300 Мбит получать. По wifi, на большом файле удавалось достигать скорости не более 15Мбайт/сек. на 5Мгц в режиме "прямой видимости" того роутера. Шо можно сделать, чтобы прокачать ближе к 40 Мбайтам?
В прошивках включил "n only", 20/40Mhz, выбрал самый свободный канал (на 5,0 - все свободны)

----------


## epifanus

> ... Шо можно сделать, чтобы прокачать ближе к 40 Мбайтам?..


  На RT-N*65*U с прошивкой от *Padavan*'а можно получить около 27-30 МБ/сек, или немного выше, при условии, что клиент в ноутбуке тоже 3T3R, типа Intel Ultimate-N 6300. В телефонах, или других гаджетах, таких (3T3R) клиентов не бывает. За 40 МБ/сек лучше сразу перестать думать. Естественно, что это копирование с проводного клиента, или на проводной клиент, между двумя фай-вай клиентами скорость будет меньше. 
Про RT-N*66*U не знаю, что там с ними и как.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> на 5Мгц в режиме


 5*Г*Гц




> сорри, если не потеме, прошу помощи в таком вопросе: есть роутеры Asus (65u, 66u), оба поддерживают стандарт "n" до 450Мбит/сек. Понимаю, что верхняя планка теоретическая, но, хотелось бы, хотя бы, 300 Мбит получать. По wifi, на большом файле удавалось достигать скорости не более 15Мбайт/сек. на 5Мгц в режиме "прямой видимости" того роутера. Шо можно сделать, чтобы прокачать ближе к 40 Мбайтам?
> В прошивках включил "n only", 20/40Mhz, выбрал самый свободный канал (на 5,0 - все свободны)


 У вас видимо какие то маркетинговые иллюзии. 15МБайт это вполне нормально.
Я так понимаю что 300 мбит/с это клиент. Включаем калькулятор. 300 мбит/с делим на два, потому что дуплекс = 150 мбит/с, затем делим на 8, потому что 1 байт = 8 бит, итого = 18,75МБайт/с  и отнимаем служебный трафик 5-15%. Шо вы еще хотите? 

По отзывам 5ГГц на расстояниях работает хуже чем 2,4ГГц, но это нивелируется забитым 2,4ГГц эфиром.

Если вы соединяете два роутера между собой, то там тоже всё вполне объяснимо.

----------


## epifanus

> ... 
> У вас видимо какие то маркетинговые иллюзии. 15МБайт это вполне нормально.
> Я так понимаю что 300 мбит/с это клиент. Включаем калькулятор. 300 мбит/с делим на два, потому что дуплекс = 150 мбит/с, затем делим на 8? потому что 1 байт = 8 бит, итого = 18,75МБайт/с  и отнимаем служебный трафик 5-15%. Шо вы еще хотите?..


  А почему на два делим? Почему не на четыре, или на восемнадцать? 
В связке RT-N56U + Intel Advanced-N 6230, оба 2T2R, подключение 300 мбит/с, при копировании с самосборного NAS'а, или на него, я легко получаю 20-22 и до 24-25 МБ/с, откуда берутся остальные, *лишние*, МБ, которые выше 18,75? 
Ваша формула была верна для стандарта *G*, в котором не было *MIMO*, для *N*, а, тем более, для *AC*, она, давным-давно, не верна. А для нового *MU-MIMO* она совсем абсолютно никак вообще не верна.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*epifanus* Вы главное продолжайте верить. Маркетинг это реально сила.  :smileflag: 




> я легко получаю 20-22 и до 24-25 МБ/с, откуда берутся остальные, лишние, МБ, которые выше 18,75?


 Ну собственно дуплекс это конечно не строго делим на два. В теории. Но на практике где то так и получается.

И поэтому микротик рулит, потому что в RouterOS можно хоть что-то допились в настройках Wi-Fi.
Что там ASUS вам напилил неизвестно.

И поэтому я не перестаю напоминать всем что Wi-Fi это дерьмо технология для мобильных устройств. Если вы её используете дома Wi-Fi для NAS, то кто вам доктор? Так сложно кинуть кабель? Вам в туалете нужен доступ к NAS по Wi-Fi? Вот прямо 40МБайт/с.

Меня просто бесят эти всё ноутбуки дома. Стол стоит в одном углу, никуда не перемещается. Нахрена вам ноутбук? Люди годами держат ноутбук на столе и думают типа они вменяемые.

А еще есть "игровые" ноутбуки это для отдельной категории невменяемых.

----------


## epifanus

*leshiy_odessa* 
Вы продолжайте делить, только не на два, на два уже было, теперь на одиннадцать делите, или на сорок девять. 
Вложение 11156784 
W:\Films - это сетевая папка на сервере, C:\Temp - это локальная папка папка на ноутбуке. Копирование по фай-вай с сервера, подключённого по проводу, на ноутбук с 2T2R адаптером. С откуда появились лишаковые, согласно Вашей формуле, 5 МБайт/с? 

P.S. По поводу ноутбуков дома, игровых ноутбуков, невменяемых... etc. Так один раз я уже попробовал нормально Вам объяснять, что бывают очень разные ситуации у людей в жизни. Вы не поняли, извините, грубить не хочется, а вежливо уже не получается.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> *leshiy_odessa* 
> Вы продолжайте делить, только не на два, на два уже было, теперь на одиннадцать делите, или на сорок девять.


 Уважаемый выше я немного объяснил, что дуплекс, это не всегда ровно два. Но вообще вам бы стоило почитать теорию. Потому как 300 мбит/с на коробке это 300 мбит/с В ОДНУ СТОРОНУ. Это было всегда. Потому как это маркетинг. Ну почитайте что вы там предпочитаете, задайте гуглу вопрос. Вот вам для детского изучения.

----------


## epifanus

> ... Но вообще вам бы стоило почитать теорию...


  Так Вы теоретик? Пфф... Я показал скриншот, который убил в гавно Вашу формулу подсчёта и деления на два... А Вы мне теорию предлагаете почитать? Я читал уже, теорию вероятности, согласно этой теории мне каждый день бабло должно с неба падать, а оно нифига не падает.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Так Вы теоретик? Пфф... Я показал скриншот, который убил в гавно Вашу формулу подсчёта и деления на два... А Вы мне теорию предлагаете почитать? Я читал уже, теорию вероятности, согласно этой теории мне каждый день бабло должно с неба падать, а оно нифига не падает.


 Мда. Я искрене желаю вам понял почему я делил на два и понять что 300 мбит/с или даже 150 мбит/с это скорость в одну сторону. А так как такого не бывает потому что обратно тоже что-то идет, то делить нужно на два. Не верите мне, читайте гугл — https://www.google.com.ua/#q=реальная+скорость+wifi

https://zyxel.ua/kb/2306/




> Дело в том, что в каждый момент времени точка доступа (интернет-центр с активной точкой доступа) работает только с одним клиентским Wi-Fi-адаптером из всей Wi-Fi-сети. Передача данных происходит в полудуплексном режиме, т.е. по очереди — от точки доступа к клиентскому адаптеру, затем наоборот и так далее. Одновременный, *параллельный процесс передачи данных (дуплекс) в технологии Wi-Fi невозможен*.
> Если в Wi-Fi-сети два клиента, то точке доступа нужно будет коммутировать в два раза чаще, чем если бы клиент был один, т.к. в технологии Wi-Fi используется полудуплексная передача данных. *Соответственно, реальная скорость передачи данных между двумя адаптерами будет в два раза ниже, чем максимальная реальная скорость для одного клиента* (речь идет о передаче данных от одного компьютера другому через точку доступа по Wi-Fi-соединению).


 

Сори, мне стоило оторваться от компьютера как я нашел объяснение. У вас роутер 450 мбит/с и клиент на 300 мбит/с. Но у вас немного не по моей теории потому что я забыл про MIMO. У вас роутер шмаляет по MIMO и поэтому на отправку появляется третий канал и это немного прибавляет в скорости. Попробуйте получит такую же скорость в обратную сторону.

----------


## coder_ak

> сорри, если не потеме, прошу помощи в таком вопросе: есть роутеры Asus (65u, 66u), оба поддерживают стандарт "n" до 450Мбит/сек. Понимаю, что верхняя планка теоретическая, но, хотелось бы, хотя бы, 300 Мбит получать. По wifi, на большом файле удавалось достигать скорости не более 15Мбайт/сек. на 5Мгц в режиме "прямой видимости" того роутера. Шо можно сделать, чтобы прокачать ближе к 40 Мбайтам?
> В прошивках включил "n only", 20/40Mhz, выбрал самый свободный канал (на 5,0 - все свободны)


 Там как бы не от настроек скорость зависит, а от количества антенн в роутере и ноуте. Курить в сторону MIMO.

----------


## epifanus

> ... У вас роутер 450 мбит/с и клиент на 300 мбит/с. Но у вас немного не по моей теории потому что я забыл про MIMO. У вас роутер шмаляет по MIMO и поэтому на отправку появляется третий канал и это немного прибавляет в скорости. Попробуйте получит такую же скорость в обратную сторону.


  Мда. Я искренне желаю Вам научиться читать, хотя бы, немного... Чуть-чуть. Попробую написать в третий раз, у меня роутер *Asus RT-N56U*, у него 300 в обоих диапазонах, 2T2R. В ноутбуке адаптер Intel Advanced-N 6230, Dual Band, у него 300 в обоих диапазонах. С откуда Вы взяли 450? Хотя, да, с сервера на ноутбук скорость выше, чем с ноутбука на сервер.

У *Dominion*'а, в *Asus RT-N65U*, в 5 GHz диапазоне, 3T3R точка, у него будет 450. И, при наличии такого же, 3T3R, клиента на приём, если копировать на проводной клиент, или с проводного клиента, можно 30 МБайт/с получить, возможно, что и немного больше. Это  с прошивкой от *Padavan*'а. В ветке на forum.ixbt.com это неоднократно обсуждалось.

Сори, мне стоило внимательнее взглянуть на цитату, как я нашел объяснение: 


> точка доступа (*интернет-центр* с активной точкой доступа) работает


  Это про *интернет-центр*, а у меня *маршрутизатор* aka *роутер*. Интернет-центры у нас делает только, only, исключительно, ZyXEL, а все остальные компании делают простые маршрутизаторы / роутеры. Наверное, если у тебя тырнет-центр, ну, или центр всея тырнетов, вот тогда и нужно делить на два, или на три, а если простой маршрутизатор aka роутер, тогда не нужно. 

P.S. Статья из *базы знаний* непонятно за какой год. Зато гордое название *база знаний*, ну, вроде, как и *центр*-*всея*-*тырнетов*. Во времена стандарта *G* так оно всё и было. С появлением *MIMO* оно стало немножечко, совсем, абсолютно, не так.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*epifanus* Берем независимое тестирование от IXBT и выясняем, что я был прав на 100%, но для 2,4Гцц — 146 мбит/с.

WI2 chip1: Ralink RT3092L
WI2 802dot11 protocols: bgn
WI2 MIMO config: *2x2:2*



Обрати внимание на скорость fdx — full duplex, которая сюрпрайз-сюрпрайз в два раза меньше. 

Ну и максимальная скорость на 5ГЦц — 200 МБит/С



И объясняется это легко, потому что в ASUS RT-N56U стоит чип Ralink RT3662F на 5 GHz, который по спецификации не 2T2R, а 3T3R. 

WI1 chip1: Ralink RT3662F
WI1 802dot11 protocols: an
WI1 MIMO config: *2x3:2*



И ту вы конечно начнете кричать, что 2x2:2 и 2x3:2 одинаковы и равны 300 мбит/с. Но такая вот не стыковка со здравым смыслом именно из-за маркетологов. Ну нет в стандарте промежуточных скоростей и всё.

И антенн там нужное количество — три штуки. 

. 

В данном случае маркетологи ASUS не соврали, а наоборот уменьшили написав — 300+300Mbps

Ну что вы удивлены, что ни черта не знаете про собственный роутер?




> Это про интернет-центр, а у меня маршрутизатор aka роутер. Интернет-центры у нас делает только, only, исключительно, ZyXEL, а все остальные компании делают простые маршрутизаторы / роутеры. Наверное, если у тебя тырнет-центр, ну, или центр всея тырнетов, вот тогда и нужно делить на два, или на три, а если простой маршрутизатор aka роутер, тогда не нужно.


 Слушайте давайте не будем опускаться до обычного тролинга. При чём тут конкретно Zyxel и интернет центры? Я дал вам ссылку на поиск гугла (https://www.google.com.ua/#q=реальная+скорость+wifi) и там кроме Zyxel куча вводной информации про мнимые 300 мбит/с.


Дальнейшие разбирательства считаю не нужны, потому как я всё вам разжевал и положить вам в рот. Теперь просто проглотите и признайте, что вы ни черта не понимаете про Wi-Fi. Я кстати тоже не сильный специалист.




> С появлением MIMO оно стало немножечко, совсем, абсолютно, не так.


 Наглядный пример того, что можно читать и видеть одно и тоже, но мозг воспринимает по разному. MIMO это просто маркетинговый термин. Это не новая технология. НУ просто добавили канал. Ну типа 4 цилиндровый двигатель и восьми цилиндровый двигатель. Сути это не меняет. Это всё тот же двигатель.


Понимаете Wi-Fi это дерьмо технология, потому что ничего принципиально нового не придумано и не открыто. Они просто добавляют стероиды (MIMO + 40Mhz + 80Mhz). То есть добавили каналы, но это всё те же самые каналы, просто увеличили их количество. 

Это вы еще не знаете как ентерпрайз модели на лету сжимают, а потом разжимают трафик, плюс еще куча оптимизаций. Там вообще высший пилотаж. Там реально люди извращаются по настоящему, что бы выжать всё по максимуму.

----------


## epifanus

> И объясняется это легко, потому что в ASUS RT-N56U стоит чип Ralink RT3662F на 5 GHz, который по спецификации не 2T2R, а 3T3R. 
> 
> WI1 chip1: Ralink RT3662F
> WI1 802dot11 protocols: an
> WI1 MIMO config: *2x3:2*...


  Да Вы что, офигеть, правда, что ли? Вот прямо таки 3T3R и ни копейкой меньше, или, всё-таки, немного по-другому? Может строчка WI1 MIMO config: *2x3:2*, которую Вы сами написали, сами выделили, означает всё-таки не 3T3R, а, что-то совсем-совсем другое? 2T3R например? 
Что Вы и подтверждаете, ниже, на скриншоте: 

*2x3:2 - 300Mbps transmitting and receiving* 
*2T3R MIMO Usually 300Mbps transmitting and receiving (multiple input multiple output)* 

300Mbps, 300 и ни копейкой больше. И, только лишь, *3x3:3* дадут нам *450Mbps transmitting and receiving* и никак иначе. Сами написали, сами выделили, сами и... 

Дальнейшие разбирательства считаю не нужны, потому как я всё Вам разжевал и положил в рот. Теперь просто проглотите и признайте, что Вы ни черта не понимаете про Wi-Fi. Я вообще не специалист, не считаю и никогда не считал себя таковым. 

P.S. Я тихо офигеваю, наглость Ваша безгранична... 


> ... 
> Ну что вы удивлены, что ни черта не знаете про собственный роутер?..


  Извините, сразу не обратил внимания, на это. Так это Вы мне глаза открыли? Да неужели? Я давно забыл то, что Вы мне пытаетесь здесь и сейчас нарисовать за мой роутер. Никогда в *RT-N56U* не было *3T3R*. Где Вы были когда гремело? 

Да и дело не в этих *T* и *R*, а дело в скорости. Не всегда можно и нужно протокольную скорость делить на два. Это время давно прошло, что я Вам и показал, на скриншоте, при 300 мбит/с имеем около 23,6 МБайт/с, это не предел, бывает выше, до 25 с копейками МБайт/с. Как и почему скорость именно такая мне честно говоря плевать.

Вложение 11157398 

А так даже красивше: 

Вложение 11157474

Потом, правда, постепенно опускается до уровня, как на первом скриншоте. 
И скорость около 30 МБайт/с, для *RT-N65U*, я не из головы выдумал, а точно так же, на forum.ixbt.com в ветках по прошивке и по *RT-N65U* поднимался вопрос про скорость фай-вай и Padavan неоднократно писал, что у него на связке *RT-N65U* + *Intel Ultimate-N 6300*, оба *MIMO 3T3R*, скорость около 30 МБит/с. В одну сторону, естественно, второй клиент проводной естественно.

----------


## aleyer

> Сори, мне стоило внимательнее взглянуть на цитату, как я нашел объяснение:  Это про *интернет-центр*, а у меня *маршрутизатор* aka *роутер*. Интернет-центры у нас делает только, only, исключительно, ZyXEL, а все остальные компании делают простые маршрутизаторы / роутеры. Наверное, если у тебя тырнет-центр, ну, или центр всея тырнетов, вот тогда и нужно делить на два, или на три, а если простой маршрутизатор aka роутер, тогда не нужно.


 Гы.  :smileflag:  Как бы то, что zyxel называют интернет-центром и является самым обыкновеннейшим роутером.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Да Вы что, офигеть, правда, что ли? Вот прямо таки 3T3R и ни копейкой меньше, или, всё-таки, немного по-другому? Может строчка WI1 MIMO config: *2x3:2*, которую Вы сами написали, сами выделили, означает всё-таки не 3T3R, а, что-то совсем-совсем другое? 2T3R например? 
> Что Вы и подтверждаете, ниже, на скриншоте: 
> 
> *2x3:2 - 300Mbps transmitting and receiving* 
> *2T3R MIMO Usually 300Mbps transmitting and receiving (multiple input multiple output)*
> 
> 300Mbps, 300 и ни копейкой больше. И, только лишь, *3x3:3* дадут нам *450Mbps transmitting and receiving* и никак иначе. Сами написали, сами выделили, сами и...


 В заголовке скрина есть расшифровка :

TxR:S
T: Number of transmit radio chains
R: Number of receive radio chains
S: Number of spatial data streams

То есть у вас на 5ГЦц — 2x*3*:2 *ТРИ КАНАЛА НА ПРИЕМ*. И поэтому там не 300 мбит/с, а больше. 
И поэтому у вас не 18,75МБайт, а 22. Вы дважды привели скрины вашей скорости. Из NAS на комп = 22 МБайт/с теперь проделайте тоже самое, но в другую сторону — с компа на NAS и увидите, что 22 МБАйт/с нет, а будет в районе 15МБайт/с. И куда же они пропали?




> Никогда в *RT-N56U* не было *3T3R*. Где Вы были когда гремело?


 Ссылку на PDF со спецификацией вы не просмотрели. 




> Да и дело не в этих *T* и *R*, а дело в скорости. Не всегда можно и нужно протокольную скорость делить на два. Это время давно прошло,


 Дайте единственный пруф. Ну хоть какое то реальное документальное подтверждение. 

Понимаете я вам ссылку в гугл, а вы мне скриншот. Я вам спецификацию чипа, а вы скриншот. Я вам обзор IXBT, а вы мне скриншот. Я вам теоретические выкладки, а вы продолжаете твердить какую то ересь. 

Еще раз повторю простую мысль. Wi-Fi это односторонняя связь. Скорость указывается в одну сторону. Её всегда нужно делить на два.





> И скорость около 30 МБайт/с, для RT-N65U, я не из головы выдумал, а точно так же, на forum.ixbt.com в ветках по прошивке и по RT-N65U поднимался вопрос про скорость фай-вай и Padavan неоднократно писал, что у него на связке RT-N65U + Intel Ultimate-N 6300, оба MIMO 3T3R, скорость около 30 МБит/с. В одну сторону, естественно, второй клиент проводной естественно.


 Мы сейчас же спорим про то что у вас стоит, а именно RT-N56U и на ноуте что-то на 300 мбит/с?
И пытаемся выяснить откуда взялись 22 МБайта/с.
Понимаете это вам только кажется что RT-N56U и RT-N65U отличаются только перестановкой цифр в названии. *это два совершенно разных роутера*. С какого перепугу вы читаете про скорость в 30МБайт/с одного роутера и транслируете его на свой?
ВЫ обратили внимание, что вы сами подтвердили мои слова про деление скорости на два. На 450 мбит/с вы получаете 30МБайт/с, что равно 240 Мбит/с. То есть как по вашему 450 стали 240 ?

ASUS RT-N65U 

Ralink RT3883 — 5 ГГц 3x3:3.
Ralink RT3352 — 2,4 ГГц 2T2R 300Mbps

ASUS RT-N56U

Ralink RT3662F — 5 ГГц 2x3:2.
Ralink RT3092L — 2,4 ГГц 2T2R 300Mbps

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/MIMO
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_RT-N56U
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_RT-N65U

У меня тоже есть Wi-Fi свисток на 300 мбит/с, только я вот никак не мог понять почему на прием 150 мбит/с (75 реальных), а на отдачу 300 мбит/с (150 реальных), а потом прочитал документацию и выяснил что чип на 1T2R MISO —  150Mbps transmitting, 300Mbps receiving (multiple input single output)


*UPDATE* Видимо всётаки в PDF лажа нужно смотреть сюда — https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink#SoC. Там Ralink RT3662F — 2x3:2

Если вы собираетесь в ноуте сменить карточку с 300 мбит/с на Intel Ultimate-N 6300 и роутер на RT-N65U, то в принципе мысль правильная. Но нужно помнить что у некоторых ноутов стоит лок на "чужие" карты. Надо ломать BIOS.

----------


## epifanus

> ... 
> Ссылку на PDF со спецификацией вы не просмотрели...


  Нет, я не открывал ни одной Вашей ссылки. Зачем? Чтобы лишний раз убедиться, что в моём роутере 2T3R и, что никогда в нём не было 3T3R? Мне для этого ччылки не нужны, я это знаю, уже года четыре как. 


> ... Мы сейчас же спорим про то что у вас стоит, а именно RT-N56U и на ноуте что-то на 300 мбит/с?..


  Не имею представления о чём спорите Вы, а я прекрасно знаю, что у меня 2T2R клиент в ноутбуке и 2T3R точка в роутере. 


> ... И пытаемся выяснить откуда взялись 22 МБайта/с...


  Я не пытаюсь ничего выяснять, мне глубоко плевать с откудова они берутся. 


> ... Понимаете это вам только кажется что RT-N56U и RT-N65U отличаются только перестановкой цифр в названии. *это два совершенно разных роутера*. С какого перепугу вы читаете про скорость в 30МБайт/с одного роутера и транслируете его на свой?
> ВЫ обратили внимание, что вы сами подтвердили мои слова про деление скорости на два. На 450 мбит/с вы получаете 30МБайт/с, что равно 240 Мбит/с. То есть как по вашему 450 стали 240 ?..


  Понимаете, я, в отличии от Вас, прекрасно знаю, чем отличаются RT-N56U и RT-N65U, знаю так давно, что уже забывать начал. Это Вам только кажется, что *это два совершенно разных роутера*, а на самом деле в них общего намного больше, чем отличий. С какого перепугу Вы считаете, что я транслирую что-то на свой роутер? Я сказал, что на RT-N65U можно получить скорость около 30 МБайт/с. Про свой роутер я написал только лишь исключительно в связи с формулой делить на два, что это не всегда работает. Кстати, если 450 разделить пополам и на восемь, а потом ещё отнять какой-то служебный трафик,  то 30 никак не получится, не говоря уже за больше 30. Что касается моего роутера, то всё видно на скриншотах. 


> ... *UPDATE* Видимо всётаки в PDF лажа нужно смотреть сюда — https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink#SoC. Там Ralink RT3662F — 2x3:2...


  Да Вы что? Неужели? А как же, что я ни черта не знаю про свой роутер? Вы же мне здесь и сейчас, в сообщении которое чуть выше, натурально открыли глаза. 


> ... Если вы собираетесь в ноуте сменить карточку с 300 мбит/с на Intel Ultimate-N 6300 и роутер на RT-N65U, то в принципе мысль правильная...


  Ни хрена в этой мысли нет правильного. Во-первых, имея RT-N*56*U + Intel *Advanced*-N *6230* менять их на RT-N*65*U + Intel *Ultimate*-N *6300* - это за гранью моего понимания. Натурально шило на мыло. 
Во-вторых: 


> ... N65U очень проблемный девайс, мне крайне неохота вообще выяснять любые проблемы с ним по фотографии, так как деградация по питанию CPU приводит к совершенно непредсказуемым и недиагностируемым результатам. 
> У меня есть вообще сильное желание закрыть в этом году поддержку N65U и отправить ядро 3.0.х лесом. В основном по массовым аппаратным отказам и странной деградации. Мой экземпляр N65U также начал выкидывать коленца, через раз при включении перестает работать точка 5ГГц, причем она начинает плавающим образом пропадать и появляться в эфире каждые несколько секунд. Достаточно обесточить и включить еще раз, проблема уходит. При этом N56U продолжает работать как штык безотказно.
> Скорее всего -099 билд будет последним для N65U...


 В-третьих, какой смысл брать сегодня RT-N*65*U, если есть удачный RT-N*56U_B1*? С правильной прошивкой *AC* стандарта? 


> ... Но нужно помнить что у некоторых ноутов стоит лок на "чужие" карты. Надо ломать BIOS.


  Спасибо, я и в самом деле уже забывать об этом начал. Эти некоторые ноуты - это Lenovo / IBM / HP и несколько, их совсем мало, моделей Dell. И не нужно ломать никакой BIOS, проще сразу купить карту, которая становится на ноутбук. MAC-адрес которой, или как её идентифицируют, уже вписан в WhiteList. Но мне это без надобности, у меня Asus, они не страдают такой ерундой. У брата Lenovo, мы ему на ebay недавно подбирали карту. Ничё... Справились.

----------


## Dominion

У меня НР - взял родную карту, которая идёт к нему intel 3160, с другим не рискнул  :smileflag:  карта старая, по спецификации - до 433 Мбит
Интересно, что в ноуте только одно антенное подключение.

P.S. У меня 65й работает стабильно, правда на стоковой прошивке. В самом начале, пару лет назад, что-то было с отваливанием 5.0Ггц, но, быстро вышла свежая прошивка и проблема не возвращалась.

----------


## Sasha25

Посоветуйте пожалуйста роутер , 55 квадратов квартира, который хороший чтоб везде ловил., до этого был асус были проблемы., заранее спасибо

----------


## Invincible

Квартира 76 квадратов Asus 56 уже 5 лет работает 24/7 и проблем не знаю, правда в самой дальней точки от роутера 1-2 деления на гаджетах, а так через коридор и комнату 9,6 мбайт загрузки дает
В новую квартиру буду брать АС68

----------


## flawer

Какой роутер "пробьёт" 20 см. железобетона?
Или надо разводку антенн делать?

----------


## maxx™

> Какой роутер "пробьёт" 20 см. железобетона?
> Или надо разводку антенн делать?


 Практично будь який. У деяких випадках перешкода може бути значно більшою ніж 20 см, навіть якщо товщина залізобетона 20 см. Наприклад коли сигнал йде під дуже гострим кутом.

----------


## `KG`

> *epifanus* Вы главное продолжайте верить. Маркетинг это реально сила. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну собственно дуплекс это конечно не строго делим на два. В теории. Но на практике где то так и получается.
> 
> И поэтому микротик рулит, потому что в RouterOS можно хоть что-то допились в настройках Wi-Fi.
> Что там ASUS вам напилил неизвестно.
> 
> ...


 А вот например моя ситуация. Мне вот не нужен стационарный ПК. Так как через 4 месяца я положу свой  "игровой" ноут в бекпак и полечу на другой континент. Где так же поставлю его на стол на 6 месяцев. И по окончанию этих 6 месяцев я обратную засуну его в бекпак и полечу домой. Зачем мне ПК?

Отправлено с твоего телефона

----------


## aleyer

> А вот например моя ситуация. Мне вот не нужен стационарный ПК. Так как через 4 месяца я положу свой  "игровой" ноут в бекпак и полечу на другой континент. Где так же поставлю его на стол на 6 месяцев. И по окончанию этих 6 месяцев я обратную засуну его в бекпак и полечу домой. Зачем мне ПК?
> 
> Отправлено с твоего телефона


 А почему бы и нет. Мой ПК прекрасно влазит в рюкзак, понятно, что без монитора. Для переезда раз в полгода - самое оно.

----------


## B Real

Подскажите пожалуйста хороший роутер, с хорошим радиусом вифи, не вис.Срочно. Цена 1000-1500

----------


## Dominion

> Подскажите пожалуйста хороший роутер, с хорошим радиусом вифи, не вис.Срочно. Цена 1000-1500


 Вот нормальный. По прайсу - 1299

----------


## `KG`

> А почему бы и нет. Мой ПК прекрасно влазит в рюкзак, понятно, что без монитора. Для переезда раз в полгода - самое оно.


 как по мне не очень удобно.

----------


## aleyer

> как по мне не очень удобно.


 Ты ведь не знаешь, какой у меня ПК.  :smileflag:  Или знаешь? Удиви.

Я когда переезжал, его перенес без малейших проблем. Монитор, который весит кило 8-10, тащить было так себе удовольствие, а системник - норм.

----------


## `KG`

> Ты ведь не знаешь, какой у меня ПК.  Или знаешь? Удиви.
> 
> Я когда переезжал, его перенес без малейших проблем. Монитор, который весит кило 8-10, тащить было так себе удовольствие, а системник - норм.


 Я не говорю за переезд из квартиры в квартиру я говорю за переезд с работы домой с Китая в Украину. С Украины в южную Америку. 3  пересадки. Помимо компа еще вещи и причендалы на пол года 

Отправлено с твоего телефона

----------


## Полесов

хоспади, понятно что ноутбук путешественнику незаменим

----------


## Invincible

> А почему бы и нет. Мой ПК прекрасно влазит в рюкзак, понятно, что без монитора. Для переезда раз в полгода - самое оно.


 Есть люди которые и кондиционеры с собой возят

----------


## toklrpshg

> Подскажите пожалуйста хороший роутер, с хорошим радиусом вифи, не вис.Срочно. Цена 1000-1500


 Вот Я лично сам у него покупал достойный роутер за ети деньги

----------


## Maysternya

Какой-то он древний, за такие бабки. Хоть и Аппле.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот Я лично сам у него покупал достойный роутер за ети деньги


 Ну просто говно роутер для нашей страны. Нет DUAL ACCESS, нет IPTV Proxy. Есть некоторые проблемы (редко) с несовместимостью с другим оборудованием. То есть упороторые "яблочники" вынуждены покупать себе ASUS.

----------


## maxx™

> Ну просто говно роутер для нашей страны. Нет DUAL ACCESS, нет IPTV Proxy. Есть некоторые проблемы (редко) с несовместимостью с другим оборудованием. То есть упороторые "яблочники" вынуждены покупать себе ASUS.


 Яблуко на корпусі зводить на ні будь-які проблеми. Навіщо IP-TV, якщо справжці яблуководи мають підписку зі всім цим.

----------


## toklrpshg

> Ну просто говно роутер для нашей страны. Нет DUAL ACCESS, нет IPTV Proxy. Есть некоторые проблемы (редко) с несовместимостью с другим оборудованием. То есть упороторые "яблочники" вынуждены покупать себе ASUS.


  Дома 2 телека со смартом, 2 приставки aura hd, IPTV от саны+ плюс проходит, кучу планшетов телефонов ноутбук 2 компа и пару видеорегистраторов в сети,с пол года он уже у меня не разу не подвис по сравнению с тплинками. В чем его проблемы так и не понял?

Ни кому не навязываю просто поделился

----------


## toklrpshg

> Какой-то он древний, за такие бабки. Хоть и Аппле.


 Новые еще дешевле

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В чем его проблемы так и не понял?


 Проблема в том, что вы ничего не понимаете в роутерах и местных провайдерах .
А тем кто понимает в этом, хотелось бы оградить других от ошибок. Ничего личного.

У вас еще частично будет работать на Киевстаре и ТЕНЕТе. А вот с остальными провайдерами не будет IPTV.
На 99,9% техподдержка ни одного из провайдера не сможет вам помочь при любой проблеме с роутером от APPLE.

----------


## Dominion

Други, есть такой вопрос, немного не потеме, но, направьте, пожалуйста, если что. Нужно проконсультироваться с тем кто понимает. Ситуация: провайдер Data Group, оптика до конечного устройства, PPPoE, постоянный выделенный ip. Периодически, происходит что-то вроде "залипания сессии" или не знаю как это нормально обозвать. Никаких признаков проблем нет, но, пакеты на внешку ходить перестают. Внешние сайты не пингуются ни по имени ни по адресу. Провайдер со своей стороны проблем не видит. Роутер в админке тоже пишет, что "соединение установлено". Работа восстанавливается после перезагрузки роутера (Asus RT-N66U). Пробовал стоковую прошивку и прошивку "мерлин" - результат одинаковый. Отваливания происходят через разные периоды времени - от суток до нескольких недель. Шо это может быть и что придумать?
P.S. нагрузка на роутер незначительная. 7 рабочих мест по кабелю, несколько мобильных устройств, несколько внешних клиентов по RDP (пробрасываются на внутренний сервер), один-два VPN (пробрасывается на внутренний сервер).

----------


## Полесов

проверьте наличие default route во время проблемі в сторону рррое интерфейса
быть может, что дефолт роут разворачивается в сторону другого интерфейса (например, dhcp на wan)

----------


## lockon1978

Я бы временно установил другой заведомо рабочий роутер и понаблюдал за работой сети, и сделал бы выводы:- роутер или провайдер.

----------


## Invincible

> Други, есть такой вопрос, немного не потеме, но, направьте, пожалуйста, если что. Нужно проконсультироваться с тем кто понимает. Ситуация: провайдер Data Group, оптика до конечного устройства, PPPoE, постоянный выделенный ip. Периодически, происходит что-то вроде "залипания сессии" или не знаю как это нормально обозвать. Никаких признаков проблем нет, но, пакеты на внешку ходить перестают. Внешние сайты не пингуются ни по имени ни по адресу. Провайдер со своей стороны проблем не видит. Роутер в админке тоже пишет, что "соединение установлено". Работа восстанавливается после перезагрузки роутера (Asus RT-N66U). Пробовал стоковую прошивку и прошивку "мерлин" - результат одинаковый. Отваливания происходят через разные периоды времени - от суток до нескольких недель. Шо это может быть и что придумать?
> P.S. нагрузка на роутер незначительная. 7 рабочих мест по кабелю, несколько мобильных устройств, несколько внешних клиентов по RDP (пробрасываются на внутренний сервер), один-два VPN (пробрасывается на внутренний сервер).


 Лучше бы написал что в логах

----------


## vlad11

> Други, есть такой вопрос, немного не потеме, но, направьте, пожалуйста, если что. Нужно проконсультироваться с тем кто понимает. Ситуация: провайдер Data Group, оптика до конечного устройства, PPPoE, постоянный выделенный ip.


 Сменить провайдера. Датагруп в предбанкротном состоянии уже который год. Там очень большая текучка технических специалистов.
У той же АстрыТелком ситуация получше. Есть и оптика и телефония.

P.S. А роутер отличный.

----------


## Dominion

> Лучше бы написал что в логах


  В том то и дело, что ничего явного в логах не видел. Как доберусь - выложу, обязательно.



> Я бы временно установил другой заведомо рабочий роутер и понаблюдал за работой сети, и сделал бы выводы:- роутер или провайдер.


 Это и есть заведомо рабочий  :smileflag:  несколько месяцев назад перешел с тенета - там месяцами без обрывов работал




> Сменить провайдера. Датагруп в предбанкротном состоянии уже который год. Там очень большая текучка.


 К сожалению, в нашем здании только дата и тенет. На тенете сидел много лет, только перешел на этих и такие косяки сразу. Порочат старый ПакоЛинкс  :smileflag:

----------


## lockon1978

сам задал вопрос и сам ответил, придется вам обратно на тенет переходить.

----------


## Dominion

> сам задал вопрос и сам ответил, придется вам обратно на тенет переходить.


 Не, не хочу пока  :smileflag:  . Буду пытаться решить проблему с датой.

----------


## coder_ak

Я б на блок питания посмотрел. Может быть поменял бы, может через стабилизатор подключил.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> оптика до конечного устройства


 
То есть у вас еще стоит оптический трансивер, а он как раз тоже может глючить. 
Он что там не то роутеру отсылает, а тот уходит в даун. 

Как правильно написали выше, нужно брать заведомо рабочие устройства или смотреть логи, что на ASUS мало чем поможет.

И еще для справки мой случай прочитайте, но я очень сомневаюсь на прошивке от Merlin это возможно. 


Советы поставить другой роутер и блок питания очень и очень правильные.

----------


## Dominion

> Я б на блок питания посмотрел. Может быть поменял бы, может через стабилизатор подключил.


  Питание транссивера и роутера включено через UPS, со стабилизацией (apc smart)

----------


## shmargen

> Питание транссивера и роутера включено через UPS, со стабилизацией (apc smart)


 со стабилизацией входного на адаптер  но не выходного с адаптера
а выдавать он может что угодно с просадкой

----------


## dilet

Ребята я далек от данной темы, поэтому прошу помочь, подскажите роутер для 1-комн 45м.кв. квартиры, чтобы работал без нареканий, тоесть поставил включил и забыл. Премного благодарен за помощь.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ребята я далек от данной темы, поэтому прошу помочь, подскажите роутер для 1-комн 45м.кв. квартиры, чтобы работал без нареканий, тоесть поставил включил и забыл. Премного благодарен за помощь.


 Mikrotik, в частности — RB941-2nD-TC (hAP lite).

----------


## vlad11

ASUS RT-N11P с альтернативной прошивкой от Padavan'a.

C настройкой и траблшутиннгом Микротика вы получите много секса "удовольствия".

----------


## Полесов

вливание альтернативных прошивок для ньюба  - это даже не секс, это издевательство над новичком.
микротик имеет "квик сетап" от рождения.
пять щелчков мышью.

----------


## epifanus

> вливание альтернативных прошивок для ньюба  - это даже не секс, это издевательство над новичком...


  Я Вас умоляю, штатная процедура, из вебморды, как и родные прошивки. На форуме давным-давно разжёвано всё. Скачал, зашёл в админку роутера и два клика мышью.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> C настройкой и траблшутиннгом Микротика вы получите много секса "удовольствия".


 И поэтому я сделал вот такое — MikroTik — быстрый старт.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> вливание альтернативных прошивок для ньюба  - это даже не секс, это издевательство над новичком.
> микротик имеет "квик сетап" от рождения.
> пять щелчков мышью.


 


> Я Вас умоляю, штатная процедура, из вебморды, как и родные прошивки. На форуме давным-давно разжёвано всё. Скачал, зашёл в админку роутера и два клика мышью.


 Будем честны до конца. DUAL ACCESS из Quick Setup не настроишь. Как и IPTV.
Но да, без локалки, одно PPPoE можно поднять за минуту.

----------


## epifanus

> Будем честны до конца. DUAL ACCESS из Quick Setup не настроишь. Как и IPTV.
> Но да, без локалки, одно PPPoE можно поднять за минуту.


  Разговор шёл о связке ASUS RT-N11P с альтернативной прошивкой от *Padavan*'a, которую предложил *vlad11*. Процедура перехода на альтернативную прошивку от *Padavan*'a отработана до мелочей, что называется вылизана и проверена неоднократно, на всех поддерживаемых роутерах. Прошивается из вэбморды на раз-два... Даже не раз-два-три, а ещё проще.
А Quick Setup в прошивке маэстро отстутствует, как класс. Так что всё ручками. 
И да, давайте будем честны до конца, DUAL ACCESS... БРИЗ использует DUAL ACCESS и значит *он нужен всем абсолютно*, так ведь? А сколько ещё провайдеров, кроме БРИЗ'а, которые используют PPPoE, также используют и DUAL ACCESS? Сколько их? Два, или полтора?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И да, давайте будем честны до конца, DUAL ACCESS... БРИЗ использует DUAL ACCESS и значит *он нужен всем абсолютно*, так ведь? А сколько ещё провайдеров, кроме БРИЗ'а, которые используют PPPoE, также используют и DUAL ACCESS? Сколько их? Два, или полтора?


 Да почти у всех DUAL ACCES. У того же ТЕНЕТа. Другой вопрос, что если вам не нужно IPTV, то можно обойтись без локалки. И конечно всё движется к обычному DHCP, но пока очень медленно и поэтому будем еще страдать.

Тот же микротик если у вас DHCP (Киевстар), то вставил кабель и у вас уже есть инет.

----------


## epifanus

> Да *почти у всех* DUAL ACCES. У того же ТЕНЕТа...


  Агада, вот, собственно и всё, список закончился. БРИЗ и ТЕНЕТ аж целых два одесских провайдера используют пресловутый DUAL ACCESS. Но... Если, упаси Бог, в роутере отсутствует поддержка оного, то такой роутер объявляется оцтоем, предаётся анафеме и категорически не рекомендуется к покупке никому и никогда. 


> ... 
> Другой вопрос, что *если вам не нужно IPTV*, то можно обойтись без локалки...


  У Инфомира нет и никогда не было локалки, DUAL ACCESS у них тоже нет и никогда не было, при этом IPTV у них работает в полный рост. И это не единственный пример. Так может всё-таки локалка и DUAL ACCESS, нафиг не нужны  для IPTV? 

P.S. DUAL ACCESS был нужен / интересен / актуален, когда-то давно, раньше. Когда скорость на внешку была 1-2-5 мбит/с, а скорость по локальной сети была 50-100 мбит/с. А сейчас у всех провайдеров есть пакеты 100 мбит/с за приемлемые деньги, а у некоторых уже и выше ста мбит/с, и с IPTV и, при этом, о ужас, без DUAL ACCESS.

----------


## Dominion

чую: обсуждение идёт к тому, что лучший роутер - какой-нибудь старый гроб с x86 и пачкой сетевух на debian или freeBSD  :smileflag:

----------


## epifanus

> чую: обсуждение идёт к тому, что лучший роутер - какой-нибудь...


  Лучший роутер - это тот, который Вас устраивает, который работает, лично у Вас, без глюков и зависаний. Вот он и есть лучший.

----------


## Полесов

> Лучший роутер - это тот, который Вас устраивает, который работает, лично у Вас, без глюков и зависаний. Вот он и есть лучший.


 однако для ньюбов вариант с перепрошивками - не лучший.
тогда уж асус/тплинк какойньть
у родственников 1041 на стоковой нормально работает

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Лучший роутер - это тот, который Вас устраивает, который работает, лично у Вас, без глюков и зависаний. Вот он и есть лучший.


 И тут главная ошибка "советчиков". Если у вас работает, то это не обязательно будет работать у других.
ASUS всегда был дороже аналогов, но и железная часть у них была на уровне. ASUS я советую во вторую очередь.

У микротик великолепная "железная часть" да и RouterOS практически идеальная. Но главный аргумент такой. 
Микротиками пользуются очень головастые парни, а у них очень завышенные требования, которым производитель вынужден соответствовать.

Остальные ASUS и TPLINK и так далее работают совсем с другой аудиторией и требования у них не такие жесткие.

----------


## epifanus

> И тут главная ошибка "советчиков". Если у вас работает, то это не обязательно будет работать у других...


  А вот это Ваша главная ошибка, Вы невнимательны. Я не написал, который у *МЕНЯ* работает. Я написал, который у *ВАС* работает, то есть у того, кто спрашивает.

----------


## maxx™

Раніше я писав, що можна положити будь-яку вайфай мережу, незалежно від виробника. Зараз я це перевірив на практиці - тестували в офісі  Ubiquiti чи щось аналогічне, коли зранку в офісі майже нікого не було швидкість була десь 50 МБ/с (сервер просто не віддавав мені файли з більшою швидкістю, бо на кабелі була та сама швидкість), потім трохи пізніше прийшов адмін та сказав, що треба віддати обладнання, а перед тим його треба навантажити. Результат - швидкість пара сотень кілобіт, навіть у ssh консолі неможливо було працювати. Сторінки завантажувались не повністю. В тестуванні було задіяно до 20-ти чоловік на кілька точок... щоб вам не розказували про мережі з сотнями та тисячами користувачів, це не більш ніж реклама. Чи ці користувачі підключились для не більше ніж постити твічи  чи в вайбері чи іншому месенжері повідомлення писати...

----------


## Полесов

на сотни и тысячи клиентов сеть нормально работает, если она нормально спроектирована и построена.
но это точно не убикьюти.
это гораздо дороже.

----------


## maxx™

> на сотни и тысячи клиентов сеть нормально работает, если она нормально спроектирована и построена.
> но это точно не убикьюти.
> это гораздо дороже.


 Не може такого бути, просто принцип побудови мережи це не дозволяє. Hi load - на мій погляд не більше 10-20 клієнтів на канал незалежно від виробника.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Про Ubiquiti и MikroTik давно известно, что они держат не больше 20-25 клиентов, а потом начинаются глюки.




> щоб вам не розказували про мережі з сотнями та тисячами користувачів, це не більш ніж реклама. Чи ці користувачі підключились для не більше ніж постити твічи  чи в вайбері чи іншому месенжері повідомлення писати...


 


> Не може такого бути, просто принцип побудови мережи це не дозволяє. Hi load - на мій погляд не більше 10-20 клієнтів на канал незалежно від виробника.


 ВЫ будете удивленны, но есть куча статей объясняющих этот феномен. Производители таких систем ну очень мозговитые ребята и выдумают очень прикольные штуки и поэтому оборудование у них стоит бешеных бабок.

На западе на любом футбольном матче тысячи клиентов и всё они сидят в инете и даже иногда умудряются делать трансляции. НА любой конференции сотни посетителей и если правильно подойти к проектированию сети, то всё у них отлично.

Wi-Fi конечно дерьмо технология, но другой пока нет. 

Сходите в гости к ним, посмотрите в живую — Как работает wi-fi в Терминале 42







Как получить много уличного WiFi? Опыт построения Оutdoor-сетей с высокой плотностью абонентов

Сталкиваем лбами производителей WiFi оборудования. (Дико извиняюсь, но Ruckus опять всех сделал)

----------


## maxx™

Не знаю що там у терміналі з wifi, але l2tp/IPsec  з терміналу не підіймається.
Платити щоб потестувати їх інет немає бажання. Це ж ще треба знайти хоч 15 чоловік на точку...

----------


## Полесов

> Не може такого бути, просто принцип побудови мережи це не дозволяє. Hi load - на мій погляд не більше 10-20 клієнтів на канал незалежно від виробника.


   все может быть при инженерном подходе.
   там все очень непросто 
   и цена соотв.

   например - такое реально работает на стадионах 
https://www.xirrus.com/what-truly-is-high-density-wi-fi/




> Or for the venue world, consider the Sands Expo in Las Vegas, with 2.2 million sq. feet. In this space, they regularly connect 38,000 devices concurrently. That translates to 1 device for every 5.7 sq. feet. If you don’t believe me, watch Justin Hermann, Executive Director of IT at the Sands Expo.


 
   это вам не 20 человек в комнате

----------


## lockon1978

Альянс Wi-Fi представляет Wi-Fi 802.11ac Wave 2 с поддержкой MU-MIMO

http://4pda.ru/2016/06/30/307460/

----------


## Sunny Fish

Привет, мальчишки) Нужен совет для не блондинки) Имеется один ноут с подключенным Бризом, нужно подключить второй ноут сюда же (вай-фай не надо, просто не знаю, в какую тему писать). Я так понимаю, нужен свич типа такого http://comfy.ua/kommutator-d-link-des-1005c.html#comfyShop. А что еще? Кабеля какие-то, дрова нужны? Буду благодарна за совет)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Привет, мальчишки) Нужен совет для не блондинки) Имеется один ноут с подключенным Бризом, нужно подключить второй ноут сюда же (вай-фай не надо, просто не знаю, в какую тему писать). Я так понимаю, нужен свич типа такого http://comfy.ua/kommutator-d-link-des-1005c.html#comfyShop. А что еще? Кабеля какие-то, дрова нужны? Буду благодарна за совет)


 Нет, вам не нужен свич (коммутатор), вам нужен роутер. Нужны два кабеля (UTP/RJ-45) — патч корд. 

Лично я рекомендую вам — Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) / Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD). Это дешево и очень сердито. Настройки под БРИЗ здесь — MikroTik — быстрый старт. Если вы хотите что-то подороже с гигабитными портами и Wi-Fi на 5GHz, то напишите максимально возможную сумму, мы подберем вам хороший аппарат.

Также вы можете купить роутер и его настройку у самого БРИЗа.



Как вы можете заметить переплата за роутер 100 грн. и его настройка 100 грн. Лучше эти деньги потрать на более лучший роутер, а настройкой заняться самостоятельно. Для это БРИЗ подготовил очень подробные инструкции для настройки роутеров наиболее популярных моделей.

P.S. Про фирму D-LINK просто забудьте.

*update*

Так же можно пойти другим путем. Превратить первый ноутбук в Wi-Fi точку и раздавать интернет через него. Может не запустится, зависит от чипа и драйверов Wi-Fi ноутбука. 

Виртуальный WiFi в Windows 7

Не смотря на кажущуюся сложность, дело пары секунд.




```
:: "Служба автонастройки WLAN"
:: тип запуска — "Автоматически"
sc config wlansvc start= auto

:: служба "Общий доступ к подключению к Интернету (ICS)"
:: тип запуска — "Вручную"
sc config SharedAccess start= auto

:: служба "Брандмауэр Windows"
:: тип запуска — "Вручную"
sc config MpsSvc start= auto

:: Запуск  службы "Брандмауэр Windows"
net start MpsSvc

:: Отключение брандмауэра (нам нужна только служба)
:: netsh advfirewall set allprofiles state on
netsh advfirewall set allprofiles state off

:: Запуск "Служба автонастройки WLAN"
net start Wlansvc

:: служба "Общий доступ к подключению к Интернету (ICS)"
net start SharedAccess

:: Создание HotSpot и задание пароля. Один раз.
:: netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid="HOME" key="0674820000" keyUsage=persistent

:: Старт HotSpot 
netsh wlan start hostednetwork

:: Стоп HotSpot 
:: netsh wlan stop hostednetwork
```

----------


## Sunny Fish

> Нет, вам не нужен свич (коммутатор), вам нужен роутер. Нужны два кабеля (UTP/RJ-45) — патч корд. 
> 
> Лично я рекомендую вам — Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) / Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD). Это дешево и очень сердито. Настройки под БРИЗ здесь — MikroTik — быстрый старт. Если вы хотите что-то подороже с гигабитными портами и Wi-Fi на 5GHz, то напишите максимально возможную сумму, мы подберем вам хороший аппарат.
> 
> Также вы можете купить роутер и его настройку у самого БРИЗа.
> 
> Как вы можете заметить переплата за роутер 100 грн. и его настройка 100 грн. Лучше эти деньги потрать на более лучший роутер, а настройкой заняться самостоятельно. Для это БРИЗ подготовил очень подробные инструкции для настройки роутеров наиболее популярных моделей.
> 
> P.S. Про фирму D-LINK просто забудьте.
> ...


 Ого)) Спасибо за такой развернутый ответ) Всё-таки будем брать роутер. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся, уговорили))

----------


## Dominion

Други, подскажите, пожалуйста, бо туплю что-то:
Хочу сделать в офисе открытую сеть с ограниченным каналом. Функционал нашего роутера по гостевым сетям не позволяет ограничить канал. По крайней мере в текущей прошивке. Решил использовать дополнительный роутер. В результате со скоростью порядок, но, получается вторая проблема:
Роутер №1 основной, подсеть 192.168.10.0/24 условно
Роутер №2 для открытой сети, подсеть 192.168.20.0/24  

№2 получает интет от №1 по постоянному ip в WAN порт. Всё работает, но, при этом, клиент, подключенный к подсети 20.0 может пинговать и имеет возможность подключаться к шарам на 10.0 - и мне не удаётся это заблокировать  :smileflag:  Настройки штатной файервола в №1 не дают такой возможности (в веб-морде, по крайней мере).

Шо делать?  :smileflag:

----------


## aleyer

Напиши что за роутеры-то?

----------


## Dominion

> Напиши что за роутеры-то?


 №1 - Asus RT-N66U, №2 - старый 3Com

----------


## aleyer

Тогда второй вопрос, какая у асуса прошивка, ибо производителем заявлено: 


> С помощью RT-N66U можно организовать до трех беспроводных сетей как в диапазоне 2,4 ГГц, так и в диапазоне 5 ГГц, причем для каждой указать индивидуальные права доступа и приоритет использования пропускной способности общего интернет-канала.

----------


## Livesms

> Лично я рекомендую вам — Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) / Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD). Это дешево и очень сердито.


  А может кто знает чем отличаются  Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) и Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ? Есть ли какие-то отличия окромя внешнего вида (TC - для "настольного" варианта). Судя по фото у Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) корпус полностью пластиковый, а у Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD)  - тоже пластик или металл? Просто настольный "гламурный" вариант идет дешевле чем "суровый" Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ( RB941-2nD самый дешевый на хотлайне 540 грн, а 941-2nD-TC - 494 грн) ? Есть ли какие-то аппаратные отличия ? 

И что за "лицензии" у RouterOS ? 



> Маршрутизатор работает под управлением Router OS с лицензией 4 уровня — эта особенность влияет скорее на корпоративные функции устройства, малоинтересные домашнему пользователю.


 Какая "лицензия" (набор функций) идет изначально у Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) / Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ?

----------


## Dominion

> Тогда второй вопрос, какая у асуса прошивка, ибо производителем заявлено:


 Стоит прошивка от Мерлина. Но, ранее, пытался решать эту же задачу на стоковой - там, действительно, была возможность довольно мутных настроек именно "приоритетизации" трафика и не было возможности просто ограничить пропускную способность для гостевой сети. Почему-то. Отчасти по-этому, отчасти - чтобы не грузить основной роутер дополнительными соединениями достал из кладовки старый 3Com.

----------


## aleyer

Гм... Ну, в глаза я эту прошивку не видел. Как это в приципе делается. Создается второй лан на порт, к которому подключен второй роутер, на нем настраивается другая подсеть. Между основным ланом и этим вторым общение запрещается (ну, оно по умолчанию должно быть отключено), между ваном и ланом2 - разрешается. Как бы и все. Подобное делается на openwrt, на прошивке Zyxel'ов. Ну, то есть я делал и знаю, как. Принцип один.

----------


## Dominion

> Гм... Ну, в глаза я эту прошивку не видел. Как это в приципе делается. Создается второй лан на порт, к которому подключен второй роутер, на нем настраивается другая подсеть. Между основным ланом и этим вторым общение запрещается (ну, оно по умолчанию должно быть отключено), между ваном и ланом2 - разрешается. Как бы и все. Подобное делается на openwrt, на прошивке Zyxel'ов. Ну, то есть я делал и знаю, как. Принцип один.


 Видимо здесь и есть фишка. Я №2 просто воткнул в свитч в серверной в его WAN и настроил на WAN порту у №2 статический адрес из подсети 10.0. При этом, на LAN роутера №2 задал подсеть 20.0 Роутеру №2 указал шлюз из первой подсети и всё работает. Но, всё-таки, из 20.0 пингуются узлы в 10.0 хотя не должно бы так быть. Сделал, по-сути, ту же операцию, но, вероятно, где-то нужно или маршруты вручную добавить или файервол настроить. Вот, не могу найти где.

----------


## aleyer

> Но, всё-таки, из 20.0 пингуются узлы в 10.0 хотя не должно бы так быть. Сделал, по-сути, ту же операцию, но, вероятно, где-то нужно или маршруты вручную добавить или файервол настроить. Вот, не могу найти где.


 Да нет, так и должно быть  :smileflag:  При таком подключении 3ком висит в сети как одно из устройств в сети 10.0, и все запросы из сети 20.0 благополучно натит, как любой другой роутер натит запросы в интернет. Зафильтровать это фаерволом на асусе не выйдет - пакеты бегают напрямую через свитч. Поэтому я и писал о том, чтобы разделить ланы на самом асусе, тогда можно будет отфильтровать их фаерволом асуса. 

Ну, если делать так, как описано, то остается только вариант настройки фаервола на 3коме, запрещая соединяться с чем-либо кроме шлюза из сети 10.0.

Хотя, может можно поправить на 3коме маску подсети для wan-интерфейса, ограничив ее только одим ip-шником асуса, а дальше проверять, срабатывает ли фаервол на нем в этом случае. Тут уже не уверен.

----------


## Dominion

> Поэтому я и писал о том, чтобы разделить ланы на самом асусе, тогда можно будет отфильтровать их фаерволом асуса.


 Ааааа, а на Асусе в этой прошивке нет такого выделения LAN. Только для приставок ТВ, но то отдельно.




> Ну, если делать так, как описано, то остается только вариант настройки фаервола на 3коме, запрещая соединяться с чем-либо кроме шлюза из сети 10.0.


 Та тоже пробовал - не получилось. Да и стрёмно - запретить подсеть 10.0 файерволом 3Сом - так как он будет в инет ходить через шлюз в этой подсети. Поробую ещё раз.
Спасибо!

----------


## aleyer

Я еще последнюю строчку добавил в предыдущий ответ. Может поможет  :smileflag:

----------


## Dominion

> Я еще последнюю строчку добавил в предыдущий ответ. Может поможет


 тоже пробовал - почему-то 3Сом отказался работать с 255.255.255.254

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А может кто знает чем отличаются  Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) и Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ? Есть ли какие-то отличия окромя внешнего вида (TC - для "настольного" варианта). Судя по фото у Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) корпус полностью пластиковый, а у Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD)  - тоже пластик или металл? Просто настольный "гламурный" вариант идет дешевле чем "суровый" Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ( RB941-2nD самый дешевый на хотлайне 540 грн, а 941-2nD-TC - 494 грн) ? Есть ли какие-то аппаратные отличия ?


 Отличаются корпусом, точнее его дизайном. У обоих пластик. Аппаратно они отличаются чипом QCA9531 <—> QCA9533. То есть практически ни чем. Читайте. 
Цена у них одинаковая, это уже наши маркетологи чего там мутят. classic появился чуть раньше и чуть дороже. То есть люди должны распродать по той цене что брали.




> И что за "лицензии" у RouterOS ? 
> 
> Какая "лицензия" (набор функций) идет изначально у Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC) / Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ?


 Вся нужная информация есть на сайте производителя. 

RB941-2nD-TC — License level	4
RB941-2nD — License level	4

Manual:License - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## zdarova

Где в Одессе можно купить роутер Microtic hap lite за наличку?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Где в Одессе можно купить роутер Microtic hap lite за наличку?


 В НБИС есть. Но у них курс доллара не очень выгодный. У них своя специфика оптовой торговли. 

*57227*	Internet Router/WiFi Mikrotik hAP lite RB941-2nD-TC (4 LAN Port, 802.11b/g/n, 650MHz CPU, 32MB RAM, 5V USB Power, RouterOS L4) (routerboard.com/RB941-2nD-TC)	к	*648,00* 

Еще есть вот эти (ул. Пушкинская 69) — https://mstream.com.ua/hap-lite-mikrotik.html

Да собственно гугл вам тоже может помочь —  Продам Новые Точки Доступа Mikrotik hAP lite RouterBoard RB941-2nD Одесса, Одесская область, Малиновский (ул. Комитетская 24Б Одесса)

И яндекс-маркет нам тоже помогает (вулиця Катерининська, 93) — MIKROTIK RB/941-2nD (RB941-2nD) —  623 грн

Маршрутизатор Mikrotik hAP Lite

----------


## Respectable

Решил поменять свой старенький D-Link DIR320 на TP-LINK TL-WR841N, т.к. много аппаратуры подключаться стало, но что то особой разницы не почувствовал. Теперь терзают сомнения о "шиле с мылом"....(((
Подскажите, может на новом роутере нужны какие то настройки выставить вручную чтоб почувствовать разницу??? (делал быструю настройку и в сане+ попросил прописать новый мак)

----------


## lockon1978

Во-первых нипишите какие и сколько устройств подключается к роутеру? И что вам не нравится в его работе?

----------


## Respectable

> Во-первых нипишите какие и сколько устройств подключается к роутеру? И что вам не нравится в его работе?


 4 штуки через фай фай и 2 телика и 1 стац.комп (одновременно работает не более 4 шт). Не нравится то, что при просмотре по телику видео (смарт тв) оно подвисает. Ну и надеялся, что 2 антенны vs 1 улучшат сигнал, а он остался таким же (роутер в щитовой, в слаботочке, прячу)

----------


## lockon1978

если хотите чтоб меньше подвисал смарт - то только протянуть от роутера к ним витую пару, если даже возьмете роутер на три антенны все равно будут тормоза.

----------


## Dominion

> если хотите чтоб меньше подвисал смарт - то только протянуть от роутера к ним витую пару, если даже возьмете роутер на три антенны все равно будут тормоза.


 у меня три планшета и два телефона смотрят видео по wi-fi без проблем и тормозов. Там, возможно, разные факторы бывают

----------


## lockon1978

> у меня три планшета и два телефона смотрят видео по wi-fi без проблем и тормозов. Там, возможно, разные факторы бывают


 Зайдите на ex.ua и посмотрите в полном качестве 1080p на планшете, а потом напишите как у вас показывало, были ли тормоза.

----------


## coder_ak

Вы несколько про разные вещи говорите. Одно дело смотреть в плеере видео с сайта и другое дело IPTV.

----------


## Полесов

> другое дело IPTV.


   конкретнее - мультикаст .

----------


## maxx™

> Зайдите на ex.ua и посмотрите в полном качестве 1080p на планшете, а потом напишите как у вас показывало, были ли тормоза.


 Може в нього приватний будинок та він єдиний користувач ефіру?

----------


## Dominion

> Зайдите на ex.ua и посмотрите в полном качестве 1080p на планшете, а потом напишите как у вас показывало, были ли тормоза.


 Бывает периодически. Без тормозов, как правило. Сайты fs, ex - приложение lazy media - даёт возможность выбирать "уменьшеный" файл или полный. Посматриваю оба. Правда, речь шла о wi-fi а не о возможностях интернета. По wi-fi с сетевой шары до 5 утройство одновременно нормально смотрят видео в т.ч. 1080 



> Вы несколько про разные вещи говорите. Одно дело смотреть в плеере видео с сайта и другое дело IPTV.


  iptv не используем. как и TV вообще



> Може в нього приватний будинок та він єдиний користувач ефіру?


  совкова дев'ятиповерхівка на черьомушках  :smileflag:  і в етері повно точок, окрім нашої. Щоправда, мин на 5Ггц сидимо  :smileflag:

----------


## lockon1978

> 4 штуки через фай фай и 2 телика и 1 стац.комп (одновременно работает не более 4 шт). Не нравится то, что при просмотре по телику видео (смарт тв) оно подвисает. Ну и надеялся, что 2 антенны vs 1 улучшат сигнал, а он остался таким же (роутер в щитовой, в слаботочке, прячу)


 Роутер хотя бы надо разместить в квартире, а не в парадной в щитовой.

----------


## Respectable

> Роутер хотя бы надо разместить в квартире, а не в парадной в щитовой.


 Где я писал, что моя слаботочка вне квартиры???

----------


## lockon1978

> Где я писал, что моя слаботочка вне квартиры???


 хоть не железный корпус?

----------


## Respectable

> хоть не железный корпус?


 та да, железный....

----------


## lockon1978

> та да, железный....


 Наверно вы понимаете что глупо располагать роутер в железной коробке?

----------


## Respectable

> Наверно вы понимаете что глупо располагать роутер в железной коробке?


 Вариантов других нет, поэтому дверца щитка приоткрыта))

----------


## lockon1978

> Вариантов других нет, поэтому дверца щитка приоткрыта))


 Это ваша недоработка при ремонте квартиры, в следующий раз проводите кабель по квартире, например к тв.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> *Вариантов других нет*, поэтому дверца щитка приоткрыта))


 Я уже ничему не удивляюсь. У меня в жопе гвоздь, но вариантов других нет. Сменить железную дверцу люка на пластмассовую это невозможно? А прорезать окошко, оставим немного железную рамку, а сверху тонкий пластик или даже картон. Нет, мы будем морочить голову на форуме, но жопу свою не подымем, мозг не включим. 

И конечно же это очевидно, что провести провода это тоже совершенно невозможно. Ну нет других вариантов. Слышите?

----------


## coder_ak

*leshiy_odessa*, ты ещё забыл, что там в этом люке нет никакой вентиляции и всё это так греется, что никто не даст гарантию нормальной работы. Но зато красиво, да )

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> что там в этом люке нет никакой вентиляции и всё это так греется


 Вы правы, забыл указать что пару десятков отверстий не помешают..

----------


## vlad11

Надо просить фото этого чудо ящика и добавлять в коллекцию "Ужастики нашего форума".

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Надо просить фото этого чудо ящика и добавлять в коллекцию "Ужастики нашего форума".


 На самом деле не нужно отвечать на такие вопросы.  Я если вижу слово роутер, то сразу лезу со своими "пять копеек". Но теперь уже научился различать когда отвечать вредно. *lockon1978* не выдержал и что-то ответил и понеслась. Этим людям ничего не поможет. Отвечать им это значит признавать, что они на миллиметр что-то делают правильно. 

Народ если видите вопрос Wi-Fi + IPTV сразу его игнорируйте. Тут некоторые вообще не вдупляют, что заявленные 300 мбит/с это не 300 мбит/с. Мне так и отвечали, что я необразованный дурак.

----------


## vlad11

Ну, вообще-то, правильно спроектированная сеть Wi-fi держит и 5 мобильных устройств при одновременном просмотре тяжелых TV каналов.

----------


## Полесов

> Народ если видите вопрос Wi-Fi + IPTV сразу его игнорируйте..


    сто тыщ плюсов.

----------


## Полесов

> Ну, вообще-то, правильно спроектированная сеть Wi-fi держит и 5 мобильных устройств при одновременном просмотре тяжелых TV каналов.


   правильно спроектированная (в типичном панельном доме) - в каждой комнате по точке, мощность ограничена.
  связь точек с роутером по проводам.
  однако такой вариант построения вызывает ужас у обывателей.
  а-а-а, провода!!! ... ужас-ужас!
 а потом ДОМ-2 квадратами сыпет.

----------


## Respectable

Боже ты мой, какой ажиотаж, за неделю накипело и решили тут майки все порвать???)))
Я вот как то и не понял с ваших постов а как должно то быть??? Т.е. вы все предлагаете вывести кабель в центр квартиры и дальше раскидывать по всей квартире??? У меня заведен кабель в щитовую слаботочки (возле входной двери, как во всех новостроях), а от него раскиданы провода по всей квартире (к каждому телевизору и стационарному компу) - думаю это логично.
Крышка да - железная, устанавливать говеный пластик и в мыслях не было. А вот сверлить дырки для вЕнтиляции...ну с такими советами вам на малину работать самое место))
Для просящих фото, пожалуйста, не поленился:

----------


## Полесов

немного не по теме.
всунили рекламку укртелекома - ВДСЛ, оптика.
6 месяцев - бесплатно.
кто-то пробовал?
думаю взять резервным каналом

----------


## lockon1978

> Крышка да - железная, устанавливать говеный пластик и в мыслях не было. А вот сверлить дырки для вЕнтиляции...ну с такими советами вам на малину работать самое место))
> Для просящих фото, пожалуйста, не поленился:
> Вложение 11399851


 Если у вас смарты включены по проводу то проблема в зависаниях на тех источниках видео что вы смотрите, например на ex.ua и fs.to. А вот если вы два смарта одновременно смотрите, то может и роутер не справиться.

----------


## Respectable

> Если у вас смарты включены по проводу то проблема в зависаниях на тех источниках видео что вы смотрите, например на ex.ua и fs.to. А вот если вы два смарта одновременно смотрите, то может и роутер не справиться.


 Да нет, зачастую 1 смарт и как на зло именно анимэ сыпется, а фильмы нормально показывает. Казалось бы размер файла у фильмов больше, но вот такое происходит.
А почему усиление сигнала не произошло? Был старый роутер с одной антенной, поставил новый с двумя, а сигнал все такой же....

----------


## lockon1978

> А почему усиление сигнала не произошло? Был старый роутер с одной антенной, поставил новый с двумя, а сигнал все такой же....


 Стандарт Wi fi разрабатывался так чтобы не было помех соседним точкам wi fi и другим смежным частотам, поэтому мощность ограничена как на передатчиках так и на приемниках. Советую вам купить еще один такой роутер и включить его как точку доступа.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я вот как то и не понял с ваших постов а как должно то быть???


 


> А вот сверлить дырки для вЕнтиляции...ну с такими советами вам на малину работать самое место))


 
Вы же понимаете, чувак специалист по роутерам и Wi-Fi. Он просто так зашел в тему послушать дураков.

Народ, ну теперь вы поняли почему нужно было его игнорировать.

Вы же понимаете, что если бы я ему начал рассказывать про разницу между multicast и unicast, то его ответ был бы нецензурным. И что если по уму пускать IPTV по Wi-Fi, то тогда уже OpenWRT + udpxy. Но это всё бесполезно писать. Чуваки будут иметь гвоздь в жопе и говорить — "_вариантов других нет_".

Ко всем граблям, он еще антенны скрестил.

----------


## vlad11

> Я вот как то и не понял с ваших постов а как должно то быть??? Т.е. вы все предлагаете вывести кабель в центр квартиры и дальше раскидывать по всей квартире??? У меня заведен кабель в щитовую слаботочки (возле входной двери, как во всех новостроях), а от него раскиданы провода по всей квартире (к каждому телевизору и стационарному компу) - думаю это логично.


 Теперь скажите большое спасибо такому проектанту слаботочки за неработающее Ip-TV!
Начнем с того, что вы не указали, площадь и черновой чертеж квартиры с указанием типов стенок и их толщин.
Затем не указана категория СКС квартиры. Про тестирование и техническую документацию уже молчу.
В случае 5 и выше категории запрещено смешивать расположение телевизионного и телекоммуникационного активного оборудования.
Также не увидел запаса оптических кабелей, ведущий в парадный щиток.
Завтра Тенет, Бриз, Стиконет или другой провайдер перейдут на оптику-GEPON и что вы будете делать? заново поверх ремонта укладывать оптику?

Возвращаюсь к IP-TV.
Какой провайдер подает IP-TV? Какие точки-приемники ip-TV? Источники стационарные или нет?

По кол-ву точек приема рассчитать производительность маршрутизатора, дальше по медному кабелю подключить в нужных комнатах wi-fi точки доступа.
Точки доступа рассчитываются от размеров квартиры и ответов на вышестоящие вопросы  :smileflag:

----------


## denizz

> Да нет, зачастую 1 смарт и как на зло именно анимэ сыпется, а фильмы нормально показывает. Казалось бы размер файла у фильмов больше, но вот такое происходит.
> А почему усиление сигнала не произошло? *Был старый роутер с одной антенной, поставил новый с двумя, а сигнал все такой же...*.


 Одна антенна на прием вторая на передачу. Выходная же мощность (покрытие)  что в том, что в том одинаковая. Если нужно увеличенная мощность то нужно рассматривать не 841 тплинк а что то по-мощнее, тот же микротик, где мощность сигнала можно выставить ручками. Но для того что бы почувствовать увеличение покрытия, нужно что бы и в приемниках конечных устройств тоже были карточки с увеличенным сигналом. В вашем случае я бы в вашем щитке поставил бы мощный роутер который мог прокачивать через себя нагрузку, а точку доступа бы сделал  где то в центре квартиры (благо как я понял провода туда затянуты).

----------


## Livesms

Посоветуйте свитч на 8 и/или 16 портов на 1 Гбит... Нужно дома свести домашнюю сеть на свитч ибо на роутере 4 портов уже мало...

----------


## maxx™

> Одна антенна на прием вторая на передачу.


 Дуже цікаво, які ще є варіанти?

----------


## denizz

> Дуже цікаво, які ще є варіанти?


  :smileflag:  варианты: многопотоковая передача данных. 
если у приемника одна антенна то он может выбрать лучший сигнал, если у приемника две антенны и поддержка MIMO то он может принимать сигнал сразу с двух передающих антенн, тем самым увеличивается скорость.

----------


## shmargen

вдруг гуру этой темы захотят проконсультировать человечка как бороться с засранным эфиром  
методами там открытия канала скрытного от других по региону или там шириной канала и так далее

----------


## coder_ak

*shmargen*, а что там консультировать? 5ГГц и вперёд. Всё остальное до лампочки, если это многоквартирный дом и у всех роутеры на 2.4 светят во все стороны.

----------


## shmargen

я думал обои с фольгой посоветуют чтобы изолироваться от напасти тэпэлинков

----------


## vlad11

> Посоветуйте свитч на 8 и/или 16 портов на 1 Гбит... Нужно дома свести домашнюю сеть на свитч ибо на роутере 4 портов уже мало...


 Смотрите каталог Д-Линка.

----------


## lockon1978

Возможно новое направление развития технологии WI-FI
http://4pda.ru/2016/08/25/319243/

----------


## Teya

Всем привет! Посоветуйте недорогой простой роутер для домашнего пользования. Наш TP-Link сгорел после перепадов в сети. Из устройств дома - 1 ПК, 1 планшет и 2 смартфона)).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем привет! Посоветуйте недорогой простой роутер для домашнего пользования. Из устройств дома - 1 ПК, 1 планшет и 2 смартфона)).


 Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD)
Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC)

MikroTik — быстрый старт

НУ или чуть более стандартное — TP-LINK TL-WR841N, TP-LINK TL-WR940N.




> Наш TP-Link сгорел после перепадов в сети.


 Возможно сгорел только блок питания. Попробуйте поискать дома аналогичный или одолжите на пять минут у соседей. 

НА наклейке написан вольтаж и амперы. Вольтаж должен совпадать, а ампер может быть больше, но никак не меньше. Скорее всего у вас *9*V, 0.6 A или *12*V, 1 A.

----------


## Teya

> Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD)
> Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC)
> 
> MikroTik — быстрый старт
> 
> НУ или чуть более стандартное — TP-LINK TL-WR841N, TP-LINK TL-WR940N.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Спасибо большое! Блок питания пробовали менять, но роутер не ожил.)

----------


## Chernobl

> *shmargen*, а что там консультировать? 5ГГц и вперёд. Всё остальное до лампочки, если это многоквартирный дом и у всех роутеры на 2.4 светят во все стороны.


 https://geektimes.ru/post/264028/  и никакой помехи

----------


## epifanus

> https://geektimes.ru/post/264028/  *и никакой помехи*


  Отличная рекомендация, в первую очередь, не станет Вашего же, собственного, фай-вая, так это пофиг. Главное, что *никакой помехи* не будет. Номинация на премию Дарвина.

----------


## Dominion

> Отличная рекомендация, в первую очередь, не станет Вашего же, собственного, фай-вая, так это пофиг. Главное, что *никакой помехи* не будет. Номинация на премию Дарвина.


 Ну, если не брешут в этом абзаце, то, как раз наоборот




> если модифицировать прошивку такого донгла, то сеть жертвы всегда будет отдавать приоритет пакетам, которые передаются именно с этого устройства. Если же оно вещает непрерывно, то все остальные теряют способность нормально функционировать.

----------


## epifanus

> Ну, если не брешут в этом абзаце, то, как раз наоборот


  Прочитав описание аппаратуры по ссылке, сделал вывод, что данное устройство идеально подходит для тех, у кого роутеры проводные, без фай-вай. С помощью этой аппаратуры они могут укрыть фай-вай у всех соседей. Ну чтобы жаба не давила, типа у меня нет фай-вай, а у соседей есть, так пусть и у них не будет.

----------


## orinoko

Зато без жертв, как у наших воинственных соседей - http://www.yaplakal.com/forum1/topic1484549.html . хех

----------


## Dominion

Дорогие монстры темы, киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на мануал по первичной настройке микротика. Точно помню, что уже выкладывали, но не могу найти.

----------


## epifanus

> Дорогие монстры темы, киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на мануал по первичной настройке микротика. Точно помню, что уже выкладывали, но не могу найти.


  От *leshiy_odessa* подойдёт? 
*MikroTik — быстрый старт*

----------


## orinoko

Первичная настройка микротика "шопзаработало" вся сведена на первую страницу настроек. А если нужно дальше и глубже, то этих мануалов, как добра за баней.

----------


## Dominion

> От *leshiy_odessa* подойдёт? 
> *MikroTik — быстрый старт*


 Спасибо! Главное начать.
UPD: не всё так страшно

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо! Главное начать.
> UPD: не всё так страшно


 НУ есть еще немного сложнее :

technotrade.com.ua/Articles/mikrotik_router_setup.php
habrahabr.ru/post/265387/
sanotes.ru/faq-po-nastroyke-wi-fi-v-mikrotik/

habrahabr.ru/post/182166/

Всякие нюансы по Wi-Fi, но как показал опыт лучше ничего не трогать. Лучше не становится, а хуже легко.

asp24.com.ua/blog/nastroika-mikrotika-bazovaya-stanciya/
lantorg.com/article/nastrojka-mikrotik-dlya-soedineniya-tochka-tochka


Следующий левел.

mstream.com.ua/mikrotik-tipichnie-problemi-i-ih-resheniay.html#glava_6.11
spw.ru/solutions/nastrojka_filtracii_trafika_na_mikrotik/

Много старого и ненужно. Лучше использовать с головой.

----------


## Dominion

С wi-fi у меня проще: его просто нет

P.S. чисто из любопытства спрошу: кто-то из местных использовал pfsense в качестве роутера?

----------


## vlad11

> P.S. чисто из любопытства спрошу: кто-то из местных использовал pfsense в качестве роутера?


 FreeBSD - отличная операционная система!

----------


## Dominion

> FreeBSD - отличная операционная система!


 та даже не сомневаюсь. Периодически, на youtube, попадаются дядьки, которые из разных целей, ставят себе этот pfsense в качестве роутера на x86 платформу и взахлёб хвалят. Думал, может, у нас кто-то имеет опыт. Интересно. Там, судя по роликам, возможностей настройки не меньше чем у RouterOS.
P.S. нравится модель распространения pfsense - чем-то напоминает freeNAS, который тоже на FreeBSD построен.

----------


## Полесов

я ставил давно на хилый атлон
нормально работало.
копеечный роутер получается 
только липистричиство жрет
сейчас когда микротик стоит от 600 грн - писюк не имеет смысла -  электричество дороже выйдет чем тот  микротик

----------


## lockon1978

Кто знает для ASUS RT-N18U есть сторонние прошивки?

----------


## shmargen

> Кто знает для ASUS RT-N18U есть сторонние прошивки?


 https://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database 
       написать RT-N18U
https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start 
  в колонке модель указать RT-N18U

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто знает для ASUS RT-N18U есть сторонние прошивки?


 Tomato (Shibby).

----------


## Jorik83

> Tomato (Shibby).


 там разные версии  одной прошивки
AIO-64K
AIO-64K-NOSMP
VPN-64K
VPN-64K-NOSMP
в чем отличие

----------


## lockon1978

Спасибо, про Tomato слышал, я так понимаю на openwrt не будет работать wi fi. Сейчас у нас роутеры rt-n18 ориентированы на европу и снижена мощность передатчика, мне больше интересует стабильность работы на прошивках Tomato и DD-WRT? есть у кого то опыт работы на этих прошивках,радиус покрытия увеличивается?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> там разные версии  одной прошивки
> AIO-64K
> AIO-64K-NOSMP
> VPN-64K
> VPN-64K-NOSMP
> в чем отличие


 Серьезно? Вас забанили в гугле?

NOSMP — without SMP
AIO — All in One

----------


## Jorik83

rt-n16 много лет назад качал версию томато, она была одна кстате до сих так и работает

под rt-n18 вариаций несколько

64к - это вероятно разрядность
VPN- виртуальная частная сеть, и то что подключаемся к провайдеру по протоколам безопасности в моем случае пппое
AIO это All in One- я сам понимаю что все в одном, или все включено
NOSMP — without SMP- без SMP, вики дает что SMP это Симметричная мультипроцессорность

AIO-64K- тут все включено, версия 64 разрядная, как я понимают тут и впн и смп
AIO-64K-NOSMP версия 64, тут есть ВСЕ кроме СМП
VPN-64K версия 64, с впном
VPN-64K-NOSMP версия 64, с впном но без смп

если можно пару уточнений в аио помимо впн смп еще что то входит?
и если это еще в версии впн
если бы уточнить эти детали, было бы проще понять что нужно

заинтересовало как к роутеру относится смп- Симметричная мультипроцессорность

----------


## lockon1978

Вы довольны работой прошивки " Tomato " на rt-n16?

----------


## Jorik83

> Вы довольны работой прошивки " Tomato " на rt-n16?


 что бы понятней было, этот роутер был куплен где то спустя месяц после начала продаж, за 145 уе, сразу же был прошит томато
с первого дня работал с комстаром, медик и роутер были на упсе, рекорд сессии связи без обрывов 10 месяцев

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> VPN- виртуальная частная сеть, и то что подключаемся к провайдеру по протоколам безопасности в моем случае пппое


 По моему PPPoE и другие VPN клиенты это само собою разумеющееся. Думаю под этим подразумевается VPN server по типу OpenVPN.

----------


## Dejka

привет, 
суть вопроса в следующем: сеть фай фай перестали видеть ноуты в других комнатах - хватает только тот ноут, что рядом с роутером. 
нужен новый роутер..почитала немного тут...
но так и не определилась....,

 юзает кто-то???

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Dejka*

ASUS RT-N56U + прошивка от Padavan. Помните что продают только ревизию B1 и следовательно прошивка должна быть — RT-N56U*B1*

Либо какой то из Mikrotik — например — Mikrotik hAP lite за 24$ + MikroTik — быстрый старт.


Надеяться что произойдет чудо не стоит. Если много соседей, то ничего лучше не станет. Хотя пробить одну стену ж/б может практически любой роутер.

----------


## wert2

*leshiy_odessa* несколько лет назад советовали роутер. Но время прошло, нужен теперь новый, скоростной, с запасом на будующее: для Tenet, ноутбуки , смартфоны - всё по Wi-Fi, большая квартира. Что посоветуете?

----------


## Полесов

большой квартире - большой роутер

а если без  шуток то возможен вариант что поставить 1-2-3 доп точки доступа куда лучше одного большого роутера
но провода...куда ж без них...

----------


## wert2

Вот может эти: Asus RT-AC750 или Asus RT-AC1200G+ , разница в цене в 1100 грн, а скорость 300+433 Mbps против 300+867 Mbps,  оно того стоит?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот может эти: Asus RT-AC750 или Asus RT-AC1200G+ , разница в цене в 1100 грн, а скорость 300+433 Mbps против 300+867 Mbps,  оно того стоит?


 Это маркетинговый булшит. Пожалуйста не воспринимайте его буквально. И задумайтесь зачем вам на мобилке всё эти мегабиты. Вам будет достаточно для браузера и ютуба 10-15 мбит на устройство.

*Полесов* правильно советует. Он себе дома уже сделал "бесшовный" Wi-Fi. При этом потратил копейки.

Если всё упирается в Wi-Fi то советовать ничего не буду, это бесполезно. Слишком много составляющих и зависимостей. Если деньги не проблема, то берите дорогие модели, которые естественно сигнал лучше (мощнее) не сделают.

В данный момент времени самая моща (процессор) это — MediaTek MT7621 и самая лучшая прошивка это от Padavan. Альтернативная прошивка это очень важно. Обновляемая прошивка это тоже важно. Поэтому сложите дважды два и выбирайте — ASUS RT-N56U B1.

Или дешево и сердито, второй по полярности на хотлайне — Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3 (*!!! 3LAN*), который тоже конечно имеет возможность быть прошитым на Padavan.

----------


## wert2

> Это маркетинговый булшит. Пожалуйста не воспринимайте его буквально. И задумайтесь зачем вам на мобилке всё эти мегабиты. Вам будет достаточно для браузера и ютуба 10-15 мбит на устройство.


 Да, деньги не проблема, главное без дополнительных настроек и экспериментов стабильный Wi-Fi, смотреть в онлайн фильмы.

----------


## Полесов

> Вот может эти: Asus RT-AC750 или Asus RT-AC1200G+ , разница в цене в 1100 грн, а скорость 300+433 Mbps против 300+867 Mbps,  оно того стоит?


 если у вас много комнат, и ж/б стены, то все эти мегабиты - погремушка, особенно касается диапазона 5 ГГц.
слишком много факторов влияет.
если у вас большая квартира-студия (открытое пространство), то как бы можно один "большой" роутер, понимая что гаджеты тоже должны уметь 5 ГГц для того, чтобы им всем хватило полосы.

----------


## wert2

> если у вас много комнат, и ж/б стены, то все эти мегабиты - погремушка, особенно касается диапазона 5 ГГц.
> слишком много факторов влияет.
> если у вас большая квартира-студия (открытое пространство), то как бы можно один "большой" роутер, понимая что гаджеты тоже должны уметь 5 ГГц для того, чтобы им всем хватило полосы.


  Комнаты, но они в одну стену к  роутеру.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Да, деньги не проблема, главное без дополнительных настроек и экспериментов стабильный Wi-Fi, смотреть в онлайн фильмы.


 Если деньги не проблема, то заплатите специалисту за прошивку и настройку. Предупреждаю я таким не занимаюсь. Хотя если вы поселковый и рядом живете, то для развлечения бы настроил. 




> Комнаты, но они в одну стену к  роутеру.


 Как я писал выше много составляющих. Насколько захламлен эфир. Стены из чего и так далее. Всё сводится к лотерее. У меня у брата самый дешевый TPLINK 740 и он у них работает лучше чем у друзей TPLINK 1043, который тянет из меня всё жилы и нервы. К тому многое зависит от клиентов, то есть от самих мобилок. Сразу могу наванговать что больше 54мбит/с соединения вы не увидите, а в реальности будет 20-30мбит/с на прием, а на отдачу 1-2 мбит/с. Это возвращаясь к вопросу — а зачем вам 300+867 Mbps.

Еще у ZyXel была неплохая пробиваемость. Но по мне ASUS получше.

----------


## Dominion

> Да, деньги не проблема, главное без дополнительных настроек и экспериментов стабильный Wi-Fi, смотреть в онлайн фильмы.


 Сорри, что влезаю: с озвученной задачей, стоит подумать о нескольких точках доступа в разных частях квартиры, подключенных к роутеру кабелем. Эсли приоритет качества, особенно, если не сильно влияет цена. Можно 1-2 точками  и самим роутером сделать, действительно, бесшовный интернет.

P.S. Будете смеяться, но, я тоже вступил в секту любителей mikrotik.

----------


## wert2

> Еще у ZyXel была неплохая пробиваемость. Но по мне ASUS получше.


  Значит ASUS. Благодарю за помощь!

----------


## TENET

> нужен теперь новый, скоростной, с запасом на будующее: для Tenet, ноутбуки , смартфоны - всё по Wi-Fi, большая квартира.


 


> Значит ASUS. Благодарю за помощь!


 На форуме TENET есть официальный представитель ASUS. Если у Вас есть вопросы по сетевому оборудованию данной компании, возможно, он сможет на них ответить.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Можно 1-2 точками  и самим роутером сделать, действительно, бесшовный интернет.


 Я прошу на будущее и всех причастных писать про "бесшовный" Wi-Fi в кавычках. На самом деле бесшовный Wi-Fi это стандарт 802.11r и 802.11k. Ни Mikrotik ни Ubiquiti его не поддерживают. *У Mikrotik и Ubiquiti нет бесшовного Wi-Fi*. И самое главное что мало иметь точку с этим стандартом, нужно еще иметь клиента поддерживающим этот стандарт.
Поэтому на данный момент вся "бесшовность" упирается на решения о переключении туповатого клиента мобилки или планшета. Захотел переключился, а захотел нет. Существует конечно возможно принудительно его отключать, но не более. Так что бесшовность и роуминг, в чистом виде, я для себя лично похоронил. Потеря при переключении 200-400-600 мс для дома несущественна. Так что да можно всё это можно называть — "бесшовность" в кавычках.

----------


## Dominion

Ну, Ок, "бесшовность". Не задавался такими тонкостями. У родителей настроил, вообще, на двух ТП линках - и, вполне нормально, переключается.

----------


## shmargen

мне нужно кратко тезисно войти в тему
для себя в блокноте имею такие вопросы
прошу консультацию по ALFA awus036h фирменная с голограммой
моряк буквально вручил мне как компьютерщику с фразой потерял диск но систему переустановить на ноуте
1 проблем нет с win7 x64? точно? дрова цифр подписи или будут траблы отключать проверку нужно будет 
2 что было на диске? у вас слепка нет? его где то скачать можно?
3 почему он уперто со слов изгалялся с виндоус  хп в виртуальной машине если есть поддержка семерки что это может быть
4 какой софт для взлома был на ориг диске не могу понять или там только драйвер и утилита
моряки сами по себе не сильно продвинутые явно не бэктреком и кали линуксом пользуются
что есть под винду 
5 чем люди пользуются для таки "взлома" 
6 можно сменить прошивку если на сайте алфа тайвань она есть что даст не уберет функций не снизит мощность
7 мне реально на сайте алфы кроме драйвера что идет вместе со скудной утилитой что переключает режимы больше искать нечего? или в разделе софт что то нужно скачать может как обладатель ориг альфы
(вопрос к чему может на диске был софт с серийником на программу из раздела софт альфы или можно скачать софт какой и зарегать типа на серийник или мак адрес гаджета если утерял диск от альфы
8 мощность поднимается только командами линукса то есть только в дистрибутиве линукс? иначе это кусок простите дерьма в винде с малой мощностью да? или можно что то уже пайкой прошивкой перемычкой на всегда сделать и для винды
может где краткое вики есть или FAQ
помогите войти в тему
спасибо тем кто даст вводную

----------


## pahaniche

> мне нужно кратко тезисно войти в тему
> для себя в блокноте имею такие вопросы
> прошу консультацию по ALFA awus036h фирменная с голограммой
> моряк буквально вручил мне как компьютерщику с фразой потерял диск но систему переустановить на ноуте
> 1 проблем нет с win7 x64? точно? дрова цифр подписи или будут траблы отключать проверку нужно будет 
> 2 что было на диске? у вас слепка нет? его где то скачать можно?
> 3 почему он уперто со слов изгалялся с виндоус  хп в виртуальной машине если есть поддержка семерки что это может быть
> 4 какой софт для взлома был на ориг диске не могу понять или там только драйвер и утилита
> моряки сами по себе не сильно продвинутые явно не бэктреком и кали линуксом пользуются
> ...


 Где-то был образ диска, если не удалил - залью на обменник

----------


## shmargen

хорошо я с этой альфой поимел секс
оказалось им хороший кабель нужно да еще лучше с двойным питанием Y-кабель
на хреновом падает ток при доставке к чипу и видим то что было сказано "не ставятся драйвера и конект-дисконект и отключение-выключение"
сколько раз говорю никогда не терять заводской кабель на любые гаджеты 
все проблемы от шлангов
*pahaniche* буду благодарен если найдешь
мне то уже все равно дрова на сайте но моряку спокойно иметь диск

----------


## shmargen

Wi-Fi Роутер Xiaomi Mi-router Mini. Прошивка на Padavan. Даешь 5 ГГц!
Решил что это будет интересно в рамках темы о роутерах 
тем более Леший про Ксяому писал

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Wi-Fi Роутер Xiaomi Mi-router Mini. Прошивка на Padavan. Даешь 5 ГГц!
> Решил что это будет интересно в рамках темы о роутерах 
> тем более Леший про Ксяому писал


 Автор прошивает роутер по Wi-Fi, а это не умно.

----------


## pahaniche

> Автор прошивает роутер по Wi-Fi, а это не умно.


 Да там пол-ютуба таких "гениев" доморощенных

----------


## epifanus

Я тоже прошиваю по воздуху свой роутер. Уже, как минимум три года. И чё? В прошивке *Padavan*'а стопицсот защит от дурака, он обо всём позаботился, образ прошивки заливается в оперативную память роутера, проверяется чек-сумма, если она совпадает то начинается процесс прошивки, если не совпадёт, то соответственно ничего прошито не будет. Прошивка *Padavan*'а не трогает загрузчик, даже если что-то пойдёт не так, то всегда есть вариант перевести роутер в режим восстановления и прошить через утилиту или по TFTP.

----------


## lockon1978

Больше полгода эксплуатирую Xiaomi mini работает без нареканий на прошивке от Padavan, рекомендую такой роутер на этой прошивке. Покрытие на частоте 2.4 ГГц больше чем у роутеров этой ценовой линейки.
Шьют через Wi-Fi только в тех случаях когда через провод не предоставляется возможным, глупо шить по воздуху когда можно через провод.

----------


## pashinsky

> даже если что-то пойдёт не так, то всегда есть вариант перевести роутер в режим восстановления и прошить через утилиту или по TFTP.


 Утилита asus rescue это по сути и есть TFTP

----------


## epifanus

> Утилита asus rescue это по сути и есть TFTP


  Я знаю.  Я имел в виду возможность выбора между графическим интерфейсом Asus Rescue и интерфейсом командной строки, чёрным экраном с мигающим курсором, стандартного TFTP в Windows.

----------


## pashinsky

Посоветуйте стабильный, предсказуемый роутер для 2-х комнатной квартиры. В приоритете низкая цена, возможно даже буду искать б/у в виду ограниченного бюджета. Сценарий использования типичный (Smart TV, пара смартфонов, ноутбук).

Отправлено с моего Redmi 4 через Tapatalk

----------


## pahaniche

> Посоветуйте стабильный, предсказуемый роутер для 2-х комнатной квартиры. В приоритете низкая цена, возможно даже буду искать б/у в виду ограниченного бюджета. Сценарий использования типичный (Smart TV, пара смартфонов, ноутбук).
> 
> Отправлено с моего Redmi 4 через Tapatalk


 Как уже и писали тут 100500 раз - "народный" выбор - TP-Link TL-WR841N(D)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Как уже и писали тут 100500 раз - "народный" выбор - TP-Link TL-WR841N(D)


 А на втором месте :

----------


## pashinsky

> А на втором месте :


 Спасибо, буду брать Xiaomi MI-MINI (он дешевле).

Отправлено с моего Redmi 4 через Tapatalk

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо, буду брать Xiaomi MI-MINI (он дешевле).


 Вообще то он в два раза дороже TP-Link TL-WR841N.

Надеюсь вы понимаете что без перепрошивки это выброшенные деньги.

----------


## pashinsky

> Вообще то он в два раза дороже TP-Link TL-WR841N.
> 
> Надеюсь вы понимаете что без перепрошивки это выброшенные деньги.


  Я имел ввиду, что MI-MINI дешевле чем MI-3. Да и субъективно больше нравится, только цвет бы черный.
 В итоге купил б/у Dlink DIR-300B7 за 100 грн. Прошил прошивкой nano от Padavan, наклеил на процессор радиатор от Raspberry PI. Неделями полет отличный, не хватает только 2T2R. Получится достаточно приличный ультра бюджетный вариант.

----------


## Livesms

Посоветуйте "минимальный" (по цене / функциям) роутер, который может обеспечить просмотр IPTV udp multicast "с каропки".
Или имея встроенную поддержку UDP Proxy. Или как на старом RT-N16 с прошивками нужными прошивками есть пункт "Enable efficient multicast forwarding (IGMP Snooping)" и мультикаст проходит на LAN1 и там можно смотерть UDP IPTV без UDP Proxy прямо по ссылке udp://

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Посоветуйте "минимальный" (по цене / функциям) роутер, который может обеспечить просмотр IPTV udp multicast "с каропки".
> Или имея встроенную поддержку UDP Proxy. Или как на старом RT-N16 с прошивками нужными прошивками есть пункт "Enable efficient multicast forwarding (IGMP Snooping)" и мультикаст проходит на LAN1 и там можно смотерть UDP IPTV без UDP Proxy прямо по ссылке udp://


 Возможно я ошибаюсь, но из коробки udpxy есть только в ASUS.

----------


## Livesms

> Возможно я ошибаюсь, но из коробки udpxy есть только в ASUS.


  А IGMP Snooping

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А IGMP Snooping


 Это вообще не то, что вы думаете.

----------


## Livesms

> Это вообще не то, что вы думаете.


 Хз. 



> После включения IGMP snooping коммутатор начинает анализировать все IGMP-пакеты между подключенными к нему компьютерами-потребителями и маршрутизаторами-поставщиками multicast трафика. Обнаружив IGMP-запрос потребителя на подключение к multicast группе, коммутатор включает порт, к которому тот подключён, в список её членов (для ретрансляции группового трафика). И наоборот: услышав запрос 'IGMP Leave' (покинуть), удаляет соответствующий порт из списка группы.


 У себя на RT-N16 с прошивкой от Merlin включил эту приблуду и на компе, подключенном к LAN1 заработал IPTV от TENET (udp) без udp прокси, допнастроек в IPTVPlayer и т.д. Может "совпадение"... А может еще чего "включилось"...

В общем задача найти роутер, который можно поставить "юзеру" (возможно настроить "один раз и больше не трогать") и обеспечить работу IPTV от TENET (udp) на ПК (IPTVPlayer).

----------


## vlad11

У меня RT-N16 с прошивкой от Padavan. IPTV мультикаст работает.

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

> У меня *RT-N16* с прошивкой *от Padavan*. IPTV мультикаст работает.


  Так не бывает, не существует такой прошивки.

----------


## pahaniche

> Посоветуйте "минимальный" (по цене / функциям) роутер, который может обеспечить просмотр IPTV udp multicast "с каропки".
> Или имея встроенную поддержку UDP Proxy. Или как на старом RT-N16 с прошивками нужными прошивками есть пункт "Enable efficient multicast forwarding (IGMP Snooping)" и мультикаст проходит на LAN1 и там можно смотерть UDP IPTV без UDP Proxy прямо по ссылке udp://


 Любой TP-Link начиная с 841-го

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В общем задача найти роутер, который можно поставить "юзеру" (возможно настроить "один раз и больше не трогать") и обеспечить работу IPTV от TENET (udp) на ПК (IPTVPlayer).


 Вы точно понимаете разницу между мультикатсом и юникастом? У ТЕНЕТа есть и то и другое. Вы уверены в своих категоричных требованиях udp ?




> У меня RT-N16 с прошивкой от Padavan. IPTV мультикаст работает.


 Так тут вполне четкое требование уникаста.




> Любой TP-Link начиная с 841-го


 Из коробки в них нет udpxy.

----------


## Livesms

> Вы точно понимаете разницу между мультикатсом и юникастом? У ТЕНЕТа есть и то и другое. Вы уверены в своих категоричных требованиях udp ?


 Тенет"овский IPTV (плейлист по ссылке http://tv.tenet.ua/iptv.m3u внутри с ссылками вида udp://@239.1.169.89:1234 ) 

Сейчас у себя есть RT-N16 и ссылки вида udp://@239.1.169.89:1234 на ПК через IPTVPlayer работают без udproxy 
  

Вот хочется найти самый дешевый роутер, который сможет или точно так же напрямую смотреть на ПК в  IPTVPlayer  ссылки вида udp://@239.1.169.89:1234 (хоть напрямую хоть через udproxy который будет в прошивке).

----------


## lockon1978

Mi nano Padavan не?

----------


## Livesms

> Mi nano Padavan не?


 А это вариант... 


Прошить один раз на Padavan и включить 2 кнопки в настройках.. 
И как раз WAN + 2 LAN подходит (ПК и ТВ по шнурку - а больше и не нужно, остальное по Wifi). И цена в ~15$ по сути входная в раздел "беспроводное оборудование"... Дешевле только явный нонейм...

Заказал за 399 грн...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот хочется найти самый дешевый роутер, который сможет или точно так же напрямую смотреть на ПК в  IPTVPlayer  ссылки вида udp://@239.1.169.89:1234 (хоть напрямую хоть через udproxy который будет в прошивке).


 Аааа... понятно. Немного я вас не допонял. В таком варианте вы можете использовать любой роутер, кроме разве что Linksys. То есть любой роутер адаптированный для СНГ, то есть поддерживающий DUAL ACCESS (Rissian PPPoE/PPTP). 
Если я не ошибаюсь то самые дешевые это TOTOLINK и Nettis, но рекомендую всё же взять поприличнее из TPLINK : * TP-Link TL-WR740N* самый дешевый, но лучше и сердитей *TP-Link TL-WR841N*.

У вас в UDP-прокси — *1234* совсем не в тему.
Потому как в плей листе :1234 это порт для IGMP Proxy (мультикаст), который нигде не выставляется.
UDP-прокси это уже udpxy (уникаст).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Заказал за 399 грн...


 Ну это издевательство. То вам только из коробки, а потом согласны на перепрошивку.

И где такие цены?

Кстати автор видео дурачок. IpTvPlayer умеет сам автоматически понимать/править плей лист когда ему указывают udpxy.

----------


## lockon1978

Если не сможете прошить на Padavana пишите в личку

----------


## vlad11

> У меня RT-N16 с прошивкой от Padavan. IPTV мультикаст работает.


 Извините, Asus RT-N11P.

----------


## Livesms

> Ну это издевательство. То вам только из коробки, а потом согласны на перепрошивку.
> И где такие цены?.


 Прошу прощения ... Не сразу заметил Ваш ответ. 

Почему издевательство... В своем сообщении вопросе я имел ввиду и сразу уточнял что подходят варианты или из коробки или после перепрошивки. Имелось ввиду так, что один раз настроил / прошил и все - конечному пользователю не нужно лазить в настройки роутера, что-то там периодически включать / подключить и т.д. 

Таки взял Xiaomi Nano за 399 грн (брал на OLX новый, в упаковке, не прошитый и т.д.).

Поигрался, пока настраивал - теперь задумался, какой бы себе взять роутер (на замену RT-N16) под прошивку Padavan"а ? 
Может есть информация какой вариант по цене снизу имеет минимум 1GBit для WAN и LAN портов, 4 порта LAN, и порт USB (для модема или HDD).

----------


## lockon1978

дорогой rt-n56u b1

----------


## pashinsky

> Поигрался, пока настраивал - теперь задумался, какой бы себе взять роутер (на замену RT-N16) под прошивку Padavan"а ? 
> Может есть информация какой вариант по цене снизу имеет минимум 1GBit для WAN и LAN портов, 4 порта LAN, и порт USB (для модема или HDD).


 Zyxel Keenetic Viva, если не нужен 5 гГц. Или Extra если нужно 5 гГц

Отправлено с моего Redmi 4 через Tapatalk

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Zyxel Keenetic Viva, если не нужен 5 гГц. Или Extra если нужно 5 гГц


 А вот поддерживаю. Вспомнил что тут я писал, что он самый дешевый для прокачки гигабита. Да и прошивка от Padavan есть.

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

> ... Да и прошивка от Padavan есть.


  Ага, официальные прошивки для Zyxel'ей теперь тоже от *Padavan*'а. Ибо с недавнего времени *Padavan* работает в NDM Systems, то есть в ZyXEL Russia.

----------


## pashinsky

> Ага, официальные прошивки для Zyxel'ей теперь тоже от *Padavan*'а. Ибо с недавнего времени *Padavan* работает в NDM Systems, то есть в ZyXEL Russia.


 Уже год как 

Отправлено с моего Redmi 4 через Tapatalk

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

> Уже год как


  Ну, учитывая, что его прошивке, для RT-N56U и прочих, в сентябре, исполнится уже шесть лет, то скорее всего год как, а не уже год как.

----------


## !менталист

Подскажите пожалуйста, хочу взять роутер TP-Link TL-WR841N и разделить инет с соседом двумя этажами ниже, посоветуйте как лучше это сделать, кидать провод (через балкон) или настраивать Wi-Fi(есть преграда 2 плиты междуэтажные)

----------


## SergSSS

> Подскажите пожалуйста, хочу взять роутер TP-Link TL-WR841N и разделить инет с соседом двумя этажами ниже, посоветуйте как лучше это сделать, кидать провод (через балкон) или настраивать Wi-Fi(есть преграда 2 плиты междуэтажные)


 Не потянет вниз два перекрытия, только провод

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите пожалуйста, хочу взять роутер TP-Link TL-WR841N и разделить инет с соседом двумя этажами ниже, посоветуйте как лучше это сделать, кидать провод (через балкон) или настраивать Wi-Fi(есть преграда 2 плиты междуэтажные)


 Wi-Fi конечно добьет, но скорость будет мизерная или буду постоянные разрывы. В итоге вы придете к тому же кабелю. Кабель вполне спокойно можно кинуть по электро стояку.

Поэтому рекомендую — Одескабель — UTP 5е ДЛЯ НАРУЖНОЙ ПРОКЛАДКИ.

P.S. Вы действительно не можете сэкономить три бутылки пива в месяц? Зачем этот цирк?

----------


## pashinsky

А потом начнется танец с бубном вокруг шейпера)))

Отправлено с моего Redmi 4 через Tapatalk

----------


## zdarova

Linksys WRT54G. Подскажите  под какой прошивкой стабильно работает?

----------


## shmargen

что у него нестабильного в родной прошивке?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Linksys WRT54G. Подскажите  под какой прошивкой стабильно работает?


 Ясень пень что под OpenWRT, но учитывая что оно не только морально умерло, но физически может находится в "отжитом" состоянии. Врач сказал в морг, значит в морг.

----------


## Viktor001

Доброго дня.Кто-то может подсказать как настроить asus rt as51u под тенет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Доброго дня.Кто-то может подсказать как настроить asus rt as51u под тенет.


 Вот так — http://help.briz.ua/index.php?newsid=58

Только в части — _Тут необходимо изменить IP-адрес роутера "192.168.1.1" на "192.168.0.1" (обязательно)._ нужно поставить — *172.17.1.1* (это адрес роутера).

----------


## Viktor001

> Вот так — http://help.briz.ua/index.php?newsid=58
> 
> Только в части — _Тут необходимо изменить IP-адрес роутера "192.168.1.1" на "192.168.0.1" (обязательно)._ нужно поставить — *172.17.1.1* (это адрес роутера).


 Для чего IP-адрес менять?

----------


## TENET

Здравствуйте!



> Доброго дня.Кто-то может подсказать как настроить asus rt as51u под тенет.


  Интерфейс данной модели практически такой же, как и у других современных роутеров ASUS. Поэтому Вы можете использовать рекомендации по настройке на нашем официальном форуме.

----------


## SergSSS

Сведущие, порекомендуйте плиз хороший двухдиапазонный роутер. Под Тенет, потребители маг-250, афоня 7, ноут и иногда еще телефон. Нужна стабильность без провалов.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сведущие, порекомендуйте плиз хороший двухдиапазонный роутер. Под Тенет, потребители маг-250, афоня 7, ноут и иногда еще телефон. Нужна стабильность без провалов.


 Wi-Fi и стабильность не совместимы. 

ASUS RT-N56U + прошивка Padavan

----------


## shmargen

> Wi-Fi и стабильность не совместимы. 
> 
> ASUS RT-N56U + прошивка Padavan


 и канал За чашечкой кофе
знатно помогает
даже слил видео на случай удаления канала вдруг

----------


## SergSSS

> Wi-Fi и стабильность не совместимы. 
> 
> ASUS RT-N56U + прошивка Padavan


 Ты предлагаешь к смартфону кабелем для стабильности подключиться?  :smileflag: 

Спасибо, а без "танцев" модели есть, цена не главное

----------


## shmargen

> Ты предлагаешь к смартфону кабелем для стабильности подключиться?


 а чего смешного ? смотрю народ забывает что можно подключить к смартфону





с учетом того как тратится энергия батареи при включенной вафле и как нагревается адаптер/чип и корпус следовательно смартфона/планшета
на лане он работает дольше
ну понятно что я стебусь но реально забывают что можно подключить так

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

Только убедиться, что он RT-N56U*_B1*, а не простой, первый, RT-N56U. Иначе диапазона AC не будет.

----------


## SergSSS

> а чего смешного ? смотрю народ забывает что можно подключить к смартфону
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> с учетом того как тратится энергия батареи при включенной вафле и как нагревается адаптер/чип и корпус следовательно смартфона/планшета
> на лане он работает дольше
> ну понятно что я стебусь но реально забывают что можно подключить так


 Если нет роутера с вифи то конечно выход, или нужен 
Стабилизец полный без мобильности  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ты предлагаешь к смартфону кабелем для стабильности подключиться? 
> 
> Спасибо, а без "танцев" модели есть, цена не главное


 Я еще раз повторяю свою мысль. Нет корреляции между ценой и качеством, если это касается Wi-Fi. Нет золотой пули. Хотя нет вру, энтерпрайз решения CISCO наверно порвут "ваши" стены. Посмотрите на их цены, а потом повторите — "цена не главное".

Если вам цена не главное, то проведите в каждую комнату кабель, поставьте точки доступа + контролер.
Так же я хочу вас предупредить о том, что APPLE очень снобисткая фирма и любит выеживаться. У них очень нехилые несовместимости со многими роутерами. Например с микротик. Так же у них есть несколько доказанных случаев, когда проблема именно в их железе. 
ASUS и в частности прошивка от Padavan эти проблемы вроде решила. 

Что значит без "танцев"? Если вас не устраивает перепрошивка, то советуемая модель вполне себе и на родной прошивке нормальна.

И да, считаю что встроенные антенны в разы лучше "палочек".




> Только убедиться, что он RT-N56U*_B1*, а не простой, первый, RT-N56U. Иначе диапазона AC не будет.


 Не B1 уже давно не продают (не выпускают). И именно поэтому практически нигде не пишут B1, потому что по умолчанию они всё B1. Это официальный ответ представителей ASUS.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Если нет роутера с вифи то конечно выход, или нужен 
> Стабилизец полный без мобильности


 Если есть комп (ББ), то зачем сетевой адаптер, когда по USB кабелю инет вполне себе расшаривается.

----------


## SergSSS

> Только убедиться, что он RT-N56U*_B1*, а не простой, первый, RT-N56U. Иначе диапазона AC не будет.


 Спасибо за уточнение. Роутер хорош, встречал, но usb не обязателен как бы, лучше бы модель без usb например дешевле. Пока не нашел. 
Тплинки Archer всякие, что-то отзывы не очень встречаются.
Знакомым в маленький офис настраивал Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 International вроде работает без сбоев, но времени еще мало прошло около пары месяцев. Правда дешевый он, думаю скоро будут глюки  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Знакомым в маленький офис настраивал Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 International вроде работает без сбоев, но времени еще мало прошло около пары месяцев. Правда дешевый он, думаю скоро будут глюки


 А вы спросите почему именно он и на какой прошивке. Ладно не спрашивайте. Он, потому что он №3 по популярности на HOTLINE (№1 среди двухдиапазонных моделей), в том числе из-за того, что его покупают только для перепрошивки на Padavan (какая неожиданность).

Кстати, если уже не нужен USB и хотите сэкономить, то эта модель действительно вне конкуренции. Но следует помнить, что в ней всего 2LAN порта и без перепрошивки это кусок г....

По поводу совместимости с iPhone, это лучше на специализированный форум.

Кстати один из параметров выбора роутера в обязательном порядке должно быть наличие активным пользователей. То есть всё проблемы обсосаны на форумах и решены. 
Второй параметр это наличие альтернативной прошивке и лучше не одной.

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

> ... 
> Не B1 уже давно не продают (не выпускают). И именно поэтому практически нигде не пишут B1, потому что по умолчанию они всё B1. Это официальный ответ представителей ASUS.


  А представители Asus'а проверили все торговые точки в Украине, перед тем, как официально ответить? Или так ляпнули, типа раз мы не выпускаем так значит их и не продают? Если они что-то перестали выпускать - это не означает, что оно не продаётся. По умолчанию они все простые, без B1, потому что ни на самом роутере, ни на упаковке, нигде, не написано B1.

----------


## SergSSS

> А вы спросите почему именно он и на какой прошивке. Ладно не спрашивайте. Он, потому что он №3 по популярности на HOTLINE (№1 среди двухдиапазонных моделей), в том числе из-за того, что его покупают только для перепрошивки на Padavan (какая неожиданность).
> 
> Кстати, если уже не нужен USB и хотите сэкономить, то эта модель действительно вне конкуренции. Но следует помнить, что в ней всего 2LAN порта и без перепрошивки это кусок г....
> 
> По поводу совместимости с iPhone, это лучше на специализированный форум.
> 
> Кстати один из параметров выбора роутера в обязательном порядке должно быть наличие активным пользователей. То есть всё проблемы обсосаны на форумах и решены. 
> Второй параметр это наличие альтернативной прошивке и лучше не одной.


 
Когда они заказывали роутер Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 в Китае, у нас он еще не очень был популярен, пока дошла посылка и у нас почти за те же деньги стали появляться они, потом он лежал без дела полгода или год, тк. они лоханулись и думали, что он может работать с 3G модемом, а оказалось нет  потом их основной роутер загнулся и тогда этот уже начал работать за основного и пока пару месяцев на стандартной прошивке нормально, говорят глюков нет. 
Наверно таки на нем остановлю выбор пока, вроде там в стандартной прошивке есть возможность из любой точки мира на роутер заходить и вести статистику, а также может пригодиться доступ к флешке или винту для слива фоток с телефона и тд. На Padavan прошью конечно, но наверно не сразу.

----------


## ntoolsua

Наилучшими по цене/качество считаются роутеры TP-Link, Mikrotik и Ubiquiti. Просто подбираете модель под свои параметры. А всевозможные проблемы решаются, вплоть до замены оборудования. У самого стоит TP-Link WR940N. С одного края квартиры в другой Wi-Fi через 2 стены пробивается, но слабенько. А так всем доволен.

----------


## shmargen

> Наилучшими по цене/качество считаются роутеры TP-Link, Mikrotik и Ubiquiti. Просто подбираете модель под свои параметры. А всевозможные проблемы решаются, вплоть до замены оборудования. У самого стоит TP-Link WR940N. С одного края квартиры в другой Wi-Fi через 2 стены пробивается, но слабенько. А так всем доволен.


 ntoolsua 
Род деятельности
Занимаюсь продажей роутеров, коммутаторов, wi-fi точек доступа и прочего сетевого оборудования.

давайте вы тихо удалите свое первое и сразу неудачное сообщение а то это расценено будет как реклама самого себя любимого и коммерция

----------


## waw5

Подскажите ,кто знает ,собираюсь пользоваться в дороге интернетом ,приобрел такой роутер -под любую сим карту , вопрос --какую карту приобрести ,чтоб интернет был и по Украине и по Европе и  вариант приобрести карту здесь или за границей и если можно как она называется )

----------


## aleyer

Вообще-то судя по картинке это роутер под CDMA-сети, у нас это только интертелеком и, если жив, пипл.нет. В Европе до сих пор используются тут. То есть в 2-3 странах максимум и то не факт. UMTS сети там активно из 3G используются, как и у нас с недавних пор.

----------


## TwisteR1

Подскажите, а тп-линки все так же актуальны в ценовом диапазоне "до 1000" или уже что-то более интересное есть? 
Нужен роутер "для родителей" под тенет. Сейчас там стоит 300й длинк и он, естественно, постоянно отваливается то от сети, то от вай-фай.

----------


## Полесов

> Подскажите, а тп-линки все так же актуальны в ценовом диапазоне "до 1000" или уже что-то более интересное есть? 
> Нужен роутер "для родителей" под тенет. Сейчас там стоит 300й длинк и он, естественно, постоянно отваливается то от сети, то от вай-фай.


 для родителей - MikroTik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD)  за 600 грн 
поставите и забудете про него вообще

----------


## Maliks

> Подскажите, а тп-линки все так же актуальны в ценовом диапазоне "до 1000" или уже что-то более интересное есть? 
> Нужен роутер "для родителей" под тенет. Сейчас там стоит 300й длинк и он, естественно, постоянно отваливается то от сети, то от вай-фай.


 *Tenda n301* за 350 грн, отличный роутер, гарантия 2 года, легко настраивается, можно настроить в прошивке перезагрузку 1 раз в день, тянет 70 мб по wi  fi (разве больше нужно?), хватит на 2-3 комнаты.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите, а тп-линки все так же актуальны в ценовом диапазоне "до 1000" или уже что-то более интересное есть?


 40$ (~1050 грн.) — 10 дней доставки Новой почтой. *2*LAN порта. CPU MT7621 880MHz, Flash 128MB, RAM256MB. Прошивка от Padavan.

Или 100 мбит/с Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3 за — 30$

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> для родителей - MikroTik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD)  за 600 грн 
> поставите и забудете про него вообще


 Да, поддерживаю. Поставил своему крестнику и забыл про него.




> *Tenda n301* за 350 грн,


 Я тут недавно обнаружил, что не некоторые Tenda и TODO ставится прошивка от Tomato. Можно кое что и на этом придумать.

----------


## Maliks

> Я тут недавно обнаружил, что не некоторые Tenda и TODO ставится прошивка от Tomato. Можно кое что и на этом придумать.


 Он на стоковой прошивке, отлично работает. Есть много функционала в нём.

----------


## Dominion

С месяц назад домой поставил Mikrotik - месяц работает без нареканий. Мощность, вероятно, выше чем у Асуса. С непрофильной функцией (доступ к файлам на подключенном диске) Асус справлялся чуть лучше, в плане скорости. Нравится мне его настройка и возможности той настройки.

----------


## Maliks

> С месяц назад домой поставил Mikrotik - месяц работает без нареканий.  Нравится мне его настройка и возможности той настройки.


 Этот роутер, для тех кто понимает.  Для обычного пользователя, хватит и Tenda N301, Totolink N300RT.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> С месяц назад домой поставил Mikrotik - месяц работает без нареканий. Мощность, вероятно, выше чем у Асуса. С непрофильной функцией (доступ к файлам на подключенном диске) Асус справлялся чуть лучше, в плане скорости. Нравится мне его настройка и возможности той настройки.


 Mikrotik позиционирует себя как производитель роутеров и ничего больше. Никаких там торрентов-шморентов. Появление в нем возможности SAMBA сервера произошло только после некоторого давления и только для того, чтобы выгружать бэкапы конфигурационных файлов. 
При покупки продукции микротик следует помнить, что это только роутер, а не комбайн-файлопомойка.

----------


## Dominion

> Mikrotik позиционирует себя как производитель роутеров и ничего больше. Никаких там торрентов-шморентов. Появление в нем возможности SAMBA сервера произошло только после некоторого давления и только для того, чтобы выгружать бэкапы конфигурационных файлов. 
> При покупки продукции микротик следует помнить, что это только роутер, а не комбайн-файлопомойка.


 Я - без "претензий". Работает хорошо - и хорошо. Домой захотел его после покупки в офис. Понравился ОС, в том числе.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я - без "претензий".


 Так я тоже без претензий. Просто выложил предупреждение  для тех кто планирует покупку микротика. Форумы завалены криками — какой ваш микротик гавно, в нем нет даже торрент качалки.

----------


## Dominion

> Так я тоже без претензий. Просто выложил предупреждение  для тех кто планирует покупку микротика. Форумы завалены криками — какой ваш микротик гавно, в нем нет даже торрент качалки.


 Поддерживаю!
я и в асусе тоже не пользовался торрент-качалкой. Имхо: она существенно перегружала роутер. Особенно, когда большой список. Уже пару недель думаю, что, наверное, сделаю на rasberry pi маленький "NAS" на 5400 оборотов 2.5" диске. Чтобы не мучать тот роутер ерундой. Можно и торренты будет вешать на него.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> сделаю на rasberry pi маленький "NAS" на 5400 оборотов 2.5" диске..


 Вверх #2704

----------


## Dominion

> Вверх #2704


 Малина - дешевле или +- те же деньги, и больше возможностей. В моем, конкретном, случае, для этой задачи. И, рискну предположить, скорость чтения/записи через малину будет выше.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И, рискну предположить, скорость чтения/записи через малину будет выше.


 Ну-да, ну-да. Озвучьте пожалуйста скорость в мБ.

*UPDATE* И конечно версия малинки.

----------


## Jorik83

> Так я тоже без претензий. Просто выложил предупреждение  для тех кто планирует покупку микротика. Форумы завалены криками — какой ваш микротик гавно, в нем нет даже торрент качалки.


 мне нужны были гибатные порты лан, никто не посоветовал микротик, посоветовали взять усус rt-n18

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> мне нужны были гибатные порты лан, никто не посоветовал микротик, посоветовали взять усус rt-n18


 Если гагабит для PPPoE по wan порту, то микротик плохая идея. Пока в них нет поддержки HardwareNAT, но есть Fasttrack, но даже с ним они не вытягивают гигабит. 

А так у них есть вполне годная модель — hAP ac или "народная" модель без 5GHz — RB951G-2HnD.

Есть еще RB750Gr3 с гигабитом на PPPoE, но без Wi-Fi.

В принципе, если вы обычный пользователь без определенных знаний или желания разобраться, то для вас всё равно какой роутер купить. Для вас это будет просто коробочка.

----------


## Jorik83

> Если гагабит для PPPoE по wan порту, то микротик плохая идея. Пока в них нет поддержки HardwareNAT, но есть Fasttrack, но даже с ним они не вытягивают гигабит. 
> 
> А так у них есть вполне годная модель — hAP ac или "народная" модель без 5GHz — RB951G-2HnD.
> 
> Есть еще RB750Gr3 с гигабитом на PPPoE, но без Wi-Fi.
> 
> В принципе, если вы обычный пользователь без определенных знаний или желания разобраться, то для вас всё равно какой роутер купить. Для вас это будет просто коробочка.


 гигабит я хотел на внутреннюю сеть, внешка пакет 100 мбит
внутри сети много трафика

----------


## lockon1978

> мне нужны были гибатные порты лан, никто не посоветовал микротик, посоветовали взять усус rt-n18


 правильно посоветовали взяли бы его не пожалели

----------


## Maliks

> Mikrotik позиционирует себя как производитель роутеров и ничего больше. Никаких там торрентов-шморентов. Появление в нем возможности SAMBA сервера произошло только после некоторого давления и только для того, чтобы выгружать бэкапы конфигурационных файлов. 
> При покупки продукции микротик следует помнить, что это только роутер, а не комбайн-файлопомойка.


 +1, смысл брать Mikrotik обычному  юзеру, я не вижу.  Учитывая что для 90%, нужен wi fi на смарт и планшет, Mikrotik и подавно не нужен.

----------


## Jorik83

> правильно посоветовали взяли бы его не пожалели


 не пожалел если взял микротик?

----------


## Полесов

> +1, смысл брать Mikrotik обычному  юзеру, я не вижу.


     как раз ОБЫЧНОМУ юзеру микротик и нужен.
   чтоб включить и забыть навсегда.
   а необычному юзеру -  всякие бубны с прошивками,  торренты и проч погремушки

----------


## lockon1978

> не пожалел если взял микротик?


 я про rt-n18u

----------


## lockon1978

> как раз ОБЫЧНОМУ юзеру микротик и нужен.
>    чтоб включить и забыть навсегда.
>    а необычному юзеру -  всякие бубны с прошивками,  торренты и проч погремушки


 у обычного микротика плохой wi-fi, обычному юзеру-обычный тп линк.

----------


## lockon1978

Кстати всем советую обратить свое внимание на mi mini с прошивкой Padavan, хорошо работает и зона покрытия большая.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> у обычного микротика плохой wi-fi, обычному юзеру-обычный тп линк.


 С этим можно поспорить. Преимущество микротика в том, что можно хоть каким то образом настраивать Wi-Fi. На "обычных" прошивках вы будете иметь то что заложено в прошивке, никаких шаг вправо или влево.

Wi-Fi у микротика отличный. Я лично сильно удивился Mikrotik Hap Lite.

----------


## zdarova

> у обычного микротика плохой wi-fi, обычному юзеру-обычный тп линк.


 А что Вы имеете ввиду под "обычным" микротиком?

----------


## SergSSS

> Кстати всем советую обратить свое внимание на mi mini с прошивкой Padavan, хорошо работает и зона покрытия большая.


 Эта прошивка дает возможность подключить usb модем?

----------


## lockon1978

> А что Вы имеете ввиду под "обычным" микротиком?


 я имел ввиду обычный не из дорогих  с которыми имел дело.

----------


## lockon1978

> С этим можно поспорить. Преимущество микротика в том, что можно хоть каким то образом настраивать Wi-Fi. На "обычных" прошивках вы будете иметь то что заложено в прошивке, никаких шаг вправо или влево.
> 
> Wi-Fi у микротика отличный. Я лично сильно удивился Mikrotik Hap Lite.


 Мне не получалось добится высокой скорости где то до 40 Мбит.с максимум

----------


## lockon1978

Кто тестил mi router 3 G на гигабите?

----------


## lockon1978

> Эта прошивка дает возможность подключить usb модем?


 да, но я не тестил это. Спросите на 4pda и модель Вашего модема чтобы подошли друг другу.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто тестил mi router 3 G на гигабите?


 Блин, серьезно? На 4pda куча тестов. Вкратце там гигабит со свистом. Да и вообще сам чип MediaTek MT7621 протестирован вдоль и поперек.

----------


## lockon1978

> Блин, серьезно? На 4pda куча тестов. Вкратце там гигабит со свистом. Да и вообще сам чип MediaTek MT7621 протестирован вдоль и поперек.


 Я чего спрашиваю, прошил его на padavan и не нравится работа wi fi по скоростям mi mini по круче работает и рекомендуют не изменять eprom не патчить?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я чего спрашиваю, прошил его на padavan и не нравится работа wi fi по скоростям mi mini по круче работает


 Значит вы второй человек который жалуется, у всех остальных всё в порядке. Отключите USB*3*, пишут что помогает.





> рекомендуют не изменять eprom не патчить?


 На 3G нет никакого патча EEPROM  за ненадобностью.

----------


## lockon1978

я это понимал что китайцы в этот раз не накосячили с eeprom просто думал если пропатчить немного лучше будет. Про usb слышал. Я скажу больше я два сразу перешил и оба так работают, подключил mi mini все ок.

----------


## lockon1978

Значит вы второй человек который жалуется, у всех остальных всё в порядке. Отключите USB*3*, пишут что помогает.





 Отключил usb стало все ок. Спасибо.

----------


## Dominion

> Ну-да, ну-да. Озвучьте пожалуйста скорость в мБ.
> 
> *UPDATE* И конечно версия малинки.


  Версия будет Raspberry Pi 3 Model B, её еще предстоит купить и не вижу смысла брать более старые. Как соберу - отпишусь, само собой.




> у обычного микротика плохой wi-fi, обычному юзеру-обычный тп линк.


 У меня дома, на mikrotik, wi-fi, субъективно,даже лучше чем на Асусе. Относительно объективно, с помощью софта, тоже показывает, что гораздо лучше.

----------


## lockon1978

> софта[/URL], тоже показывает, что гораздо лучше.


 Попробуйте mi mini padavan не пожалеете.

----------


## Dominion

> И, рискну предположить, скорость чтения/записи через малину будет выше.


 


> Ну-да, ну-да. Озвучьте пожалуйста скорость в мБ.
> 
> *UPDATE* И конечно версия малинки.


 Версия 3
Скорость записи: 9-10 Мбайт, чтения: 9.5-10.5 на убунту. На винде, пока, не пробовал. Перекидываю архив пока
UPD: Винда тянет 11-11.5 Мбайт. Все упирается в 100Мбит сетевуху малины

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И, рискну предположить, скорость чтения/записи через малину будет выше.


 


> Версия 3
> Скорость записи: 9-10 Мбайт, чтения: 9.5-10.5 на убунту. На винде, пока, не пробовал. Перекидываю архив пока


 Экспресс-обзор маршрутизатора Xiaomi Mi Router 3G на стероидах 

Внутренняя скорость чтения диска по hdparam (direct):   90 Мбайт/с.
Внутренняя скорость чтения диска по dd (блоки по 4 Мбайт): 80 Мбайт/с.
Внутренняя скорость записи диска по dd (блоки по 4 Мбайт): 62 Мбайт/с.
Скорость по Samba от роутера к компьютеру по Ethernet: *80* Мбайт/с.
Скорость по Samba от компьютера к роутеру по Ethernet: — *30* Мбайт/с.
Transmission:  — 10 Мбайт/с, 60 пиров, CPU 30%.

----------


## Dominion

Xiaomi - молодцы, респект.
В случае с малиной, скорость, вероятно, упирается в 100Mbit на борту, т.к. старая приставка Inext с 3.5 диском внутри но, гигабитным портом - дает больше

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Я очень сильно рекомендую тем кто хоть как то заинтересован в смене роутера пойти сюда и по купону BfridayVK2, взять роутер за смешные $33.99. Даже если вам не нужен роутер, то всё равно берите.

Напомню, что 2LAN порта. И нужно будет осилить прошивку на Padavan. И появились сообщения по отвалу 2,4Гц чипа, но без брака никто не делает. Это лотерея.

ZyXel на таком же чипе стоит 120$. Почувствуйте разницу.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Я очень сильно рекомендую тем кто хоть как то заинтересован в смене роутера пойти сюда и по купону BfridayVK2, взять роутер за смешные $33.99. Даже если вам не нужен роутер, то всё равно берите.
> 
> Напомню, что 2LAN порта. И нужно будет осилить прошивку на Padavan.


 Взял дешёвый роутер netis wf2419, заявлены гигабитный свитч и 5ГГц ac - да, это все присутствует, но wifi постоянно отваливается, отдал его и взял Mi Router 3G с padavan и тут нет того, что необходимо: нельзя принудительно включить 5ГГц ac, только микс ac/n (нужен для воспроизведения контента с nas на mi box 3 из за отсутствия на нем lan порта) и драйвер padavan не поддерживает usb 3.0, т.е. скорость samba lan - usb 3.0 не превышает 11 MBps, теперь вопрос, как максимально просто вернуться на сток?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> нельзя принудительно включить 5ГГц ac, только микс ac/n (нужен для воспроизведения контента с nas на mi box 3 из за отсутствия на нем lan порта)


 А что "n/ac only" совсем-совсем не подходит? 



> драйвер padavan не поддерживает usb 3.0, т.е. скорость samba lan - usb 3.0 не превышает 11 MBps,


 Вы ошибаетесь. По всем тестам на Padavan : чтение — 80мБайт/с, запись — 30мБайт/с



> теперь вопрос, как максимально просто вернуться на сток?


 Вот так.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Вы ошибаетесь. По всем тестам на Padavan : чтение — 80мБайт/с, запись — 30мБайт/с


 Что я делаю не так?
USB 3.0. включен
Подключен диск SSD с контроллером USB 3.0 и EXT3, все lan порты 1GBps

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Что я делаю не так?


 1. Писали про ext4, не думаю что это сыграет большую роль, но стоит попробовать преобразовать в ext4. На NTFS 100% скорость падает.

2. Я не использую SAMBA, но по умолчанию "Автоматическая очистка I/O кешей ОЗУ: *50%*". Я бы вжарил еще до 70%. Это только то что я заметил, а вы показали. Возможно стоит сделать бэкап настроек и сбросить до заводских и потестировать. Еще может быть из-за "Пропуск больших фреймов между портами:" и так далее.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> 1. Писали про ext4, не думаю что это сыграет большую роль, но стоит попробовать преобразовать в ext4. На NTFS 100% скорость падает.
> 2. Я не использую, но по умолчанию Автоматическая очистка I/O кешей ОЗУ: *50%*. Я бы вжарил еще до 70%. Это только то что я заметил, а вы показали. Возможно стоит сделать бэкап настроек и сбросить до заводских и потестировать. Еще может быть из-за Пропуск больших фреймов между портами: и так далее.


 Между ext3 и 4 разницы никакой, форматнул, очистку озу включил - результат тот же, скорость очевидно упирается строго в usb 2.0 без вариантов.  Очень странно.

----------


## Dominion

> Между ext3 и 4 разницы никакой, форматнул, очистку озу включил - результат тот же, скорость очевидно* упирается строго в usb 2.0 без вариантов*.  Очень странно.


 USB2.0 может дать больше, чем 11Мб/сек. Не только в теории, но и на практике видел. Може соупадение, но, скорость выглядит как предел 100Мбит канала. Может где-то эту тему проверить? Кабели, порты все. Чисто на всякий случай.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> скорость очевидно упирается строго в usb 2.0 без вариантов.  Очень странно.


 Вообще то нет. 480 Мбит/с = 60 мБайт/с.

А вы где прошивку брали, сами компилировали? Я подозреваю что упирается или Wi-Fi или правильно написали выше в 100 мбит/с. Кабель может быть 4 жилы, вместо восьми. 
Проверьте в роутере ➜ «Статус интерфейсов» - LAN1/LAN2 — Port Link : 1000 Mbps, Full Duplex, FC TX/RX

Сбросьте до заводских и проверяйте. Можно проверить на какой то не самой медленной флешке, если она покажет больше 15-20мБ/с, то сразу понятно кто виноват.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Може соупадение, но, скорость выглядит как предел 100Мбит канала.


 Верно, поковырялся и оказывается интегрированный свитч TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND почему-то ограничевал до 100mbps при этом кабель целый (проверяю lan-тестером и длина до 30м)
Моя домашняя топология сети выглядит таким образом:

ДО ОБНАРУЖЕНИЯ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЯ

ИСПРАВЛЕННАЯ

После получаю в любой точке локальной сети на чтение с MiR 3G:

----------


## Полесов

налетай, черная пятница в розетке

Xiaomi WiFi MiRouter 3 White International Version (DVB4150CN)
629 грн

----------


## Dejka

> налетай, черная пятница в розетке
> 
> Xiaomi WiFi MiRouter 3 White International Version (DVB4150CN)
> 629 грн


 хороший??? мне нужен срочно. но из-за невозможности изучить тематику, всё откладываю...

----------


## Полесов

> хороший??? мне нужен срочно. но из-за невозможности изучить тематику, всё откладываю...


    он для гиков.
   для обычных пользователей выберите что попроще - тп-линк например

----------


## Dejka

> он для гиков.
>    для обычных пользователей выберите что попроще - тп-линк например


 у меня сейчас тп линк..постоянно вайфай вылетает, и до соседней комнаты не дотягивает.
он на 1 антенну.

----------


## iDobry

> у меня сейчас тп линк..постоянно вайфай вылетает, и до соседней комнаты не дотягивает.


  Уже несколько лет беру ASUS - ни один не подвел.

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

> хороший??? мне нужен срочно. но из-за невозможности изучить тематику, всё откладываю...


  Если сможете прошить в него прошивку *Padavan*'а, ну, или, кто-то Вам прошьёт, то отличный, не просто хороший. Если нет, то лучше взять что-то другое.

----------


## Dominion

> Уже несколько лет беру ASUS - ни один не подвел.


 Тоже так поступал раньше. Потом Асус меня подвел. И брата моего тоже. Теперь - нихт асус.

----------


## iDobry

> Тоже так поступал раньше. Потом Асус меня подвел. И брата моего тоже.


  А шо случилось? И шо за модели?

----------


## Dominion

> А шо случилось? И шо за модели?


 RT-N66U - просто работал несколько лет в одном месте и возникло короткое где-то на плате. RT-N65U у брата работал несколько лет и, внезапно, стал терять wi-fi. И танцы не помогают. А так, в целом, пока работали - очень хорошие отзывы.

----------


## iDobry

> RT-N66U - просто работал несколько лет в одном месте и возникло короткое где-то на плате. RT-N65U у брата работал несколько лет и, внезапно, стал терять wi-fi.


 О! Несколько лет! А у моих знакомых Wi-Fi на тплинке (С50 вроде) странно работает с первого дня  :smileflag: .

----------


## Dominion

> О! Несколько лет! А у моих знакомых Wi-Fi на тплинке (С50 вроде) странно работает с первого дня .


 У меня 3Com древний пашет вон уже 10+ лет  :smileflag: 
Не суть. TP-Link 4300 тоже поставил пару штук. И оно работает как-то. Но, больше не буду экспериментировать - ну его в баню. Где-то с год назад попробовал микротики - за те же 100 бакинских можно получить нормальный роутер, в котором прошивку поддерживают на стоке и не морочат голову. Копеечными компами типа paspberry pi можно очень гибко и гораздо полнее чем роутером решить необходимые плюшки: поднять хоть сетевые шары, хоть торренты, хоть DNLA. Больше я не играюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Копеечными компами типа paspberry pi можно очень гибко и гораздо полнее чем роутером решить необходимые плюшки: поднять хоть сетевые шары, хоть торренты, хоть DNLA. Больше я не играюсь


 Рi помре на торентах в 1Мб/с перевірено.

----------


## Dominion

> Рi помре на торентах в 1Мб/с перевірено.


 Тягне без проблем до номіналу у 100Мбіт, щоправда, я налаштував Transmission, щоб торренти завантажував по одному про черзі

Знайшов на просторі інтернету:

----------


## maxx™

> Тягне без проблем до номіналу у 100Мбіт, щоправда, я налаштував Transmission, щоб торренти завантажував по одному про черзі
> 
> Знайшов на просторі інтернету:


 Може 2-й та 3-й працюють швидше, я перевіряв ще на 1-му кілька років тому. Нормально працювало тільки з обмеження в 1 МБіт, далі - падало.

----------


## Dominion

> Може 2-й та 3-й працюють швидше, я перевіряв ще на 1-му кілька років тому. Нормально працювало тільки з обмеження в 1 МБіт, далі - падало.


 Маю досвід тільки з 3 версією. Все в ней добре, лише, нажаль, 100Mbit Ethernet

----------


## Dejka

Взяла всё-таки Xiaomi WiFi MiRouter 3 White International Version (DVB4150CN),
Завтра буду прошивать. 
Когда-то прошивала роутер прошивкой Томато. Ну не будет же здесь сложнее. А не получится, попробую ещё раз.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Когда-то прошивала роутер прошивкой Томато. Ну не будет же здесь сложнее. А не получится, попробую ещё раз.


 Если перепрошивать на Padavan, то немножко сложнее, так как прошивку нужно еще скомпилировать. Но видео инструкций море.

----------


## lockon1978

> Взяла всё-таки Xiaomi WiFi MiRouter 3 White International Version (DVB4150CN),
> Завтра буду прошивать. 
> Когда-то прошивала роутер прошивкой Томато. Ну не будет же здесь сложнее. А не получится, попробую ещё раз.


 Интересно будет Ваше мнение об этом роутере, останетесь ли довольны им?

----------


## Dejka

> Интересно будет Ваше мнение об этом роутере, останетесь ли довольны им?


 обязательно отпишусь. но спустя неделю работы, как минимум. 
а вообще, цель: во всех комнатах нормальный интернет и рабочий телевизор (подумываю подключить его проводом всё-таки для работы без перебоев, но сначала попробую по вай-фаю). Нынешний роутер, телек даже не видит, зато видит вай фай кафешки, которая находится через  три подъезда. ну и ещё 
хочу вынести роутер из спальной комнаты - к входной двери (прихожке), чтобы не было этих соплей (проводов) и самого гаджета в комнате. 

ну, а как представительница женского пола, то :" аааа! он такой красивенький!!! беленький!! тоненький! лёгенький! 4 рожка так красиво стоят в ряд".

----------


## Полесов

перепрошивка убьет гарантию
попробуйте на родной

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

Тем и хороша прошивка *Padavan*'а, в ней всё продумано до мелочей. Она не трогает загрузчик, то есть, если роутер загружается, то перед походом в СЦ восстанавливаем status quo, то есть стоковую прошивку. А если роутер даже не загружается, то просто несём его в СЦ. И сдаём, со словами: "вчера работал, на ночь выключил, с утра сегодня не работает". Не загрузив роутер невозможно узнать какая в нём прошивка.

----------


## Dejka

Включила, установила. Родная прошивка в нём: MiWiFi Stable 2.10.35.
скорость загрузки сайтов - выше, достаёт до отдалённых точек квартиры - по 4 антеннки. Видео смотрится без тормозов. 
Вот правда телек всё же подвисает.

----------


## Loud_Swir

2 пары антенн работают в разных диапазонах, по факту в работе две с конкретным клиентом.

----------


## Полесов

> Тем и хороша прошивка *Padavan*'а, в ней всё продумано до мелочей. Она не трогает загрузчик, то есть, если роутер загружается, то перед походом в СЦ восстанавливаем status quo, то есть стоковую прошивку. А если роутер даже не загружается, то просто несём его в СЦ. И сдаём, со словами: "вчера работал, на ночь выключил, с утра сегодня не работает". Не загрузив роутер невозможно узнать какая в нём прошивка.


   я его купил ради 5 ггц
 перевел режим точки доступа на стоковой прошивке.
  роутером у меня работает микротик, давно и успешно.

----------


## Павлег Марозoff

> я его купил ради 5 ггц
>  перевел режим точки доступа на стоковой прошивке.
>   роутером у меня работает микротик, давно и успешно.


  Микротик тоже наверное хорошо, не пробовал, не знаю. 
«Jedem das Seine» © / «Suum cuique» © 
Роутер с прошивкой *Padavan*'а с 2012 года дома работает, скоро шесть лет будет, в январе. И весьма успешно.

----------


## iod

Посоветуйте вай фай точку доступа, чтоб держала одновременно 20-30 подключений. Что то из Микротик.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Посоветуйте вай фай точку доступа, чтоб держала одновременно 20-30 подключений. Что то из Микротик.


 Что Mikrotik, что Ubiquiti на 20-25 подключениях падают. Это общеизвестный факт. Поэтому вам нужно изучит другой уровень оборудования. Очень многие берут на ebay б/у Cisco и не знают горя.
Еще есть относительно неплохие отзывы про Edimax, но скорее всего это маркетинговый булшит. TPLINK еще продвигают «Бизнес серию», но как то сомнительно. 

На самом деле идеальный вариант это контроллер на RB750Gr3 (CAPsMAN) + парочка hAP lite или даже cAP lite. То есть подробить эти 20-30 на меньшее число подключений.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Посоветуйте вай фай точку доступа, чтоб держала одновременно 20-30 подключений. Что то из Микротик.


 1. дробите на зоны с отдельными точками 
2  применяйте  5 ггц где возожно - тут ксяоми роутер 3 по цене хорош

----------


## maxx™

> Посоветуйте вай фай точку доступа, чтоб держала одновременно 20-30 подключений. Что то из Микротик.


 Що таке 20-30 підключень? Якщо це 2030 телефонів, котрі у мессенджерах сидять, то можна брати будь що, що рекомендували вище. Якщо це 20-30 ноутів, котрі реально постійно користуються інтернетом, то тільки ставити багато точок.  Нам вистачило 5 ноутів, щоб мережа на Ubiquiti легла. Ну нічого не сталося, коли ми припинили тести вона продовжила працювати, але у час тестів користуватися було мережею неможливо.

----------


## Suicide

Посоветуйте роутер, для дома. Скорость от провайдера 100 мб/с
1 пк, 1-2 телефона, 1 ноутбук.
ПК будет подключен к роутеру ethernet кабелем, основной потребитель интернета, игры/онлайн-видео/торренты выкачка и раздачи
ноутбук wifi, иногда выкачка больших файлов, вроде обновлений ПО и ОС и онлайн-видео
телефоны wifi, иногда онлайн видео и веб серфинг
Давно как-то пробовал какой-то TP-Link, но при запуске торрент клиента на компьютере он сильно глючил. Я так понимаю это было связанно со слабым процессором в роутере и нужно искать что-то с мощным процессором и большим объемом оперативной памяти.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Посоветуйте роутер, для дома.


 Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G + прошивка от Padavan — 40$

----------


## Suicide

> Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G + прошивка от Padavan — 40$


 почему именно этот? Как понять что он подходит? я читал статьи как выбрать роутер, но большинство из них на уровне берите n/ac стандарт, если много роутеров у соседей то берите с 5 гигагерцами.

----------


## `KG`

TP link 1045

Отправлено с моего 
Galaxy S8 при помощи Вирастюка

----------


## Полесов

> почему именно этот? .


   потому что максимальная производительность за минимальные деньги
https://www.ixbt.com/live/kyrie1965/...steroidah.html
  гуглите и обрящете

----------


## iDobry

> Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G + прошивка от Padavan — 40$


 Мультикаст есть?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мультикаст есть?


 На стоковой прошивке нет. Также на стоке нет PPTP. И само собою DUAL ACCESS.
Padavan решает всё проблемы, но его нужно самому компилировать.

----------


## iDobry

> На стоковой прошивке нет. Также на стоке нет PPTP. И само собою DUAL ACCESS.
> Padavan решает всё проблемы.


 Ясненько.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> но его нужно самому компилировать.


 С рук на olx по доступной цене уже на кастоме для ленивых.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> С рук на olx по доступной цене уже на кастоме для ленивых.


 Пару недель назад было только за 60$.

----------


## pahaniche

> Пару недель назад было только за 60$.


 Причем на олх, кто-то из поселковских торгует уже с падаваном на борту

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Причем на олх, кто-то из поселковских торгует уже с падаваном на борту


 Несколько недель назад были купоны и можно было взять за 34$

----------


## lockon1978

WPA3 на пороге, в этом году должны уже начать поступать устройства с поддержкой этого протокола.

----------


## Scub

Вам для дома мало wpa2?

----------


## lockon1978

Однозначно нужно развиваться, я только за появление нового протокола и если он окажется более защищенным, то будет только лучше. Возможно усовершенствуют функцию WPS.

----------


## iDobry

> если он окажется более защищенным, то будет только лучше


  Лучше - кому? Ваш роутер часто ломают?  :smileflag:

----------


## lockon1978

> Лучше - кому? Ваш роутер часто ломают?


 Такого не замечал, но когда я настраиваю роутеры своим клиентам и говорю что они неплохо защищены с такими настройками, то хочу быть уверен что протокол защиты хороший и надежный.

----------


## Scub

Вы же не разработчик протоколов, не тестер ПО на "дыры" в этих протоколах, так что это в меньшей степени зависит от Вас, сделать грамотную настройку, и поставить надежный пароль  - это то что вы можете сделать со свой стороны.



> Однозначно нужно развиваться, я только за появление нового протокола и если он окажется более защищенным, то будет только лучше. Возможно усовершенствуют функцию WPS.


  соглашусь конечно, без развития никуда... может будет лучше =)
p.s. Начитавшись отзывов и отчетов, заказал на али Xiomi router 3G - 34$ приехал за 1.5 недели, очень доволен, настройки подхватил все сам на лету, настроил только пароли на wi-fi. Есть желание в будущем прошиться на Padavan. Но в принципе для не искушенного домашнего использования, достаточно и заводских настроек.

----------


## iDobry

> Такого не замечал, но когда я настраиваю роутеры своим клиентам и говорю что они неплохо защищены с такими настройками, то хочу быть уверен что протокол защиты хороший и надежный.


 Судя по форуму, народ больше интересует стабильность/скорость/дальность работы роутера по Wi-Fi, чем защищенность  :smileflag: .

----------


## unique

> Судя по форуму, народ больше интересует стабильность/скорость/дальность работы роутера по Wi-Fi, чем защищенность .


 И не только по форуму.
Ещё меряние количеством антенн занимаются.

----------


## iDobry

> Ещё меряние количеством антенн занимаются.


  Больше 8 я не видел  :smileflag:

----------


## lockon1978

> Судя по форуму, народ больше интересует стабильность/скорость/дальность работы роутера по Wi-Fi, чем защищенность .


 это правда 100%, это так не только на форуме, но и на моей практике, многие просят поставить пароль типа 8 восьмерок чтоб легче запомнить было и друзьм сказать и даже больше скажу возмущаются когда я говорю что пароль небезопасный. Для моей работы важно, чтоб нововведения в технологию WI-FI были хорошие, надежные и перспективные.

----------


## lockon1978

> Вы же не разработчик протоколов, не тестер ПО на "дыры" в этих протоколах, так что это в меньшей степени зависит от Вас, сделать грамотную настройку, и поставить надежный пароль  - это то что вы можете сделать со свой стороны.
>  соглашусь конечно, без развития никуда... может будет лучше =)
> p.s. Начитавшись отзывов и отчетов, заказал на али Xiomi router 3G - 34$ приехал за 1.5 недели, очень доволен, настройки подхватил все сам на лету, настроил только пароли на wi-fi. Есть желание в будущем прошиться на Padavan. Но в принципе для не искушенного домашнего использования, достаточно и заводских настроек.


 бесспорно интересная модель роутера, будет интересно Ваше мнение после какого то периода эксплуатации этого роутера на стоковой прошивке.

----------


## iDobry

> это правда 100%, это так не только на форуме, но и на моей практике, многие просят поставить пароль типа 8 восьмерок чтоб легче запомнить было и друзьм сказать и даже больше скажу возмущаются когда я говорю что пароль небезопасный.


 Дык, а я о чем?  :smileflag:  Хоть wpa3, хоть wpa100500 - конечному юзеру это без разницы. Он все равно будет ставить 8 восьмерок.





> Для моей работы важно, чтоб нововведения в технологию WI-FI были хорошие, надежные и перспективные.


 Плохие, ненадежные и бесперспективные нововведения бывают редко  :smileflag: . Причем в любой отрасли. Но это уже другая тема.

----------


## unique

> Больше 8 я не видел


 Я пока тоже. Но это не мешает.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Для моей работы важно, чтоб нововведения в технологию WI-FI были хорошие, надежные и перспективные.


 А WPA2 Enterprise + RADIUS не решают поставленных задач?

----------


## Loud_Swir

Роутеры с псевдо-геймерским дизайном - уродство.

----------


## lockon1978

> А WPA2 Enterprise + RADIUS не решают поставленных задач?


 Нужно быстрое современное и надежное решение, а это за пять минут не настроишь и в квартире не каждому клиенту нужно. Сейчас не все готовы даже за минимальную плату вызвать мастера чтоб настроить роутер.

----------


## maxx™

> WPA3 на пороге, в этом году должны уже начать поступать устройства с поддержкой этого протокола.


 Ще 5 років чи більше пройде поки усі пристрої почнуть його підтримувати. А поки ніхто його використовувати не буде.

----------


## Полесов

*Wireless Wire* (Беспроводной провод) (*комплект RBwAPG-60ad  от  Mikrotik*)
Wireless Wire является новаторским решением , которое предлагает скорость оптоволокна. 
Этот удивительный комплект заменяет ваш сетевой кабель Gigabit на два небольших устройства, которые соединяются друг с другом по беспроводной линии *60 Гигагерц.* 
Просто направьте подключенные устройства друг на друга и включите их, они сделают полный дуплексный канал 1 Гбит  на расстоянии 100 метров и более. 

На этих частотах никому мешать не будете   :smileflag: 
Конечно нужна прямая видимость.

----------


## pahaniche

> *Wireless Wire* (Беспроводной провод) (*комплект RBwAPG-60ad  от  Mikrotik*)
> Wireless Wire является новаторским решением , которое предлагает скорость оптоволокна. 
> Этот удивительный комплект заменяет ваш сетевой кабель Gigabit на два небольших устройства, которые соединяются друг с другом по беспроводной линии *60 Гигагерц.* 
> Просто направьте подключенные устройства друг на друга и включите их, они сделают полный дуплексный канал 1 Гбит  на расстоянии 100 метров и более. 
> 
> На этих частотах никому мешать не будете  
> Конечно нужна прямая видимость.


 Ты ценник на это чудо видел?!?

----------


## xxMACTEPxx

> бесспорно интересная модель роутера, будет интересно Ваше мнение после какого то периода эксплуатации этого роутера на стоковой прошивке.


 Я на стоковой прошивке просидел недели две., если бы сток поддерживал мультикаст на падавана не прошивался бы. для меня это единственная причина перепрошивки

----------


## lockon1978

> Я на стоковой прошивке просидел недели две., если бы сток поддерживал мультикаст на падавана не прошивался бы. для меня это единственная причина перепрошивки


 уже есть тестовый исходный код, может еще лучше заработает на падаване.

----------


## xxMACTEPxx

да я уже давно перепрошился )

----------


## lockon1978

> да я уже давно перепрошился )


 и как?

----------


## Полесов

> Ты ценник на это чудо видел?!?


 200 баксов 
в случае когда нет вариантов - нормально
зато никаких претензий от удцр

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ты ценник на это чудо видел?!?


 Вы приблизительно представляете сколько нужно денег, нервов и согласований, чтобы перекинуть кабель через дорогу? Про то что провести его по колодцу Укртелекома через дорогу речь вообще не идет.
А так сплошная экономия. Стоит через дорогу домишко, а в нем десяток клиентов. И всё довольны.

----------


## xxMACTEPxx

> и как?


 Что на стоке что на падаване скорости одинаковые +-. Внешка даун 90-95, ап 55-60 (пакет 100 Тенет) что кабелем что вай-фаем в обоих диапазонах, локалка 900-950 по кабелю. По сравнению с тп-линком день и ночь, на нем я 100 только торрентами мог увидеть, ни один тест выше 50 не показывал. Как-то так.

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 3 через Tapatalk

----------


## lockon1978

> Что на стоке что на падаване скорости одинаковые +-. Внешка даун 90-95, ап 55-60 (пакет 100 Тенет) что кабелем что вай-фаем в обоих диапазонах, локалка 900-950 по кабелю. По сравнению с тп-линком день и ночь, на нем я 100 только торрентами мог увидеть, ни один тест выше 50 не показывал. Как-то так.
> 
> Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 3 через Tapatalk


 да на падаване скорости хорошие, я когда клиентам ставлю mi mini на падаване все удивляются покрытию и скорости. Многие говорят, что сток на router 3g лучше чем падаван.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Многие говорят, что сток на router 3g лучше чем падаван.


 Да, есть такое мнение. Так и пишут, что падаван дескать недопилен и ваще для 5Ghz фигня. Или для 2,4Ghz фигня. В зависимоти от того что люди ожидают. А ожидают что на 5Ghz будет пробивать две ж/б стенки и скорость 500 мбит/с.

----------


## lockon1978

> Да, есть такое мнение. Так и пишут, что падаван дескать недопилен и ваще для 5Ghz фигня. Или для 2,4Ghz фигня. В зависимоти от того что люди ожидают. А ожидают что на 5Ghz будет пробивать две ж/б стенки и скорость 500 мбит/с.


 Главное что проект не заброшен, а разрабатывается.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Главное что проект не заброшен, а разрабатывается.


 Тут вы ошибаетесь. В принципе Padavan уже заброшен с переходом автора на работу в  ZyXel. Так кое что добавляют, но это уже не то. На 4PDA чувак руками перенес фиксы безопастности для Wi-Fi. Ему это показалось быстрее, чем ждать у моря погоды.

Лично я после новогоднего подарка от MTK жду когда LEDE для MI-3G выйдет из снапшота и полностью перехожу на него.

То есть для дома Padavan вполне себе ничего, но у меня мощнейший роутер и голова на плечах и мне хочется чуть большего.
Для обычного или даже продвинутого пользователя Padavan хватит еще на год-два.

----------


## lockon1978

Во всяком случае хоть исходный код обновляется

----------


## Полесов

а я сяоми 3g возьму как точку доступа,  а роутером останется микротик 750g

----------


## lockon1978

> а я сяоми 3g возьму как точку доступа,  а роутером останется микротик 750g


 так можно mi mini взять? Зачем именно 3g?

----------


## Полесов

> так можно mi mini взять? Зачем именно 3g?


   потому что гигабитный порт

----------


## lockon1978

> потому что гигабитный порт


 Напишите потом какую скорость по WI-FI удалось получить.

----------


## Полесов

> Напишите потом какую скорость по WI-FI удалось получить.


  да как бы на хоботе тесты есть

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> потому что гигабитный порт


 Я даже приделал 3 LAN порт. Правда не гигабит, а только 650 мбит/с, больше не разгоняется. Нужно будет в следующий раз достать гигабитный ASIX.

----------


## lockon1978

> Я даже приделал 3 LAN порт. Правда не гигабит, а только 650 мбит/с, больше не разгоняется. Нужно будет в следующий раз достать гигабитный ASIX.


 видел на форуме мельком Вашу переписку про 3 lan , а так больше будет отзывов о работе, будет яснее картина за и против.

----------


## Munir

Доброе время суток!
Я тут под шумок продажи парохода смародерил Mikrotik hAP ac (RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT). 
Антенн, конечно, не 8, но в интернетах его хвалят. Залез в него через веб интерфейс и был приятно удивлен огромным количеством всяких окошечек, вкладочек, циферок и графиков, потом просто был удивлен, а потом не смог найти где выбрать метод шифрования WiFi и офигел. 
Может кто-то в курсе, где кроме хабрахабра есть разжеванный мануал по RouterOs для тех, кто втыкает патчкорд с компа в wan и психует, что в конфиг не заходится... (для чайников).  Буду благодарен за ссылочку. 


плииииииз.....

----------


## orinoko

> Доброе время суток!
> Я тут под шумок продажи парохода смародерил Mikrotik hAP ac (RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT). 
> Антенн, конечно, не 8, но в интернетах его хвалят. Залез в него через веб интерфейс и был приятно удивлен огромным количеством всяких окошечек, вкладочек, циферок и графиков, потом просто был удивлен, а потом не смог найти где выбрать метод шифрования WiFi и офигел. 
> Может кто-то в курсе, где кроме хабрахабра есть разжеванный мануал по RouterOs для тех, кто втыкает патчкорд с компа в wan и психует, что в конфиг не заходится... (для чайников).  Буду благодарен за ссылочку. 
> 
> 
> плииииииз.....


 Если честно, то мануалов по настойке микротика просто вагоны по ключевым словам "настройка микротик". Вот например https://serveradmin.ru/bazovaya-nastroyka-routera-mikrotik/ . И с вайфаем аналогично.

----------


## Полесов

> Буду благодарен за ссылочку. 
> 
> 
> плииииииз.....


 https://wifitechtalk.com/mikrotik-wifi-password/

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Может кто-то в курсе, где кроме хабрахабра есть разжеванный мануал по RouterOs для тех, кто втыкает патчкорд с компа в wan и психует, что в конфиг не заходится... (для чайников).  Буду благодарен за ссылочку.


 MikroTik — быстрый старт. 

Но если вы действительно хотите мануал для того чтобы разобраться с Mikrotik, то без этого никуда :

0. Сети для самых маленьких. Часть нулевая. Планирование

И конечно после этого — WiKi Mikrotik.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Если честно, то мануалов по настойке микротика просто вагоны по ключевым словам "настройка микротик". Вот например https://serveradmin.ru/bazovaya-nastroyka-routera-mikrotik/ . И с вайфаем аналогично.


 Ключевое слово это дата инструкции. RouterOS развивается и некоторые моменты приведут к полней херне. 
Конкретно в приведенной вами инструкции уже есть устаревшие моменты, которые приведут в лучшем случае к плохой работе. Например master портов уже нет. Человек начнет их искать и сильно удивится.

----------


## sertakos48

Скажите пожалуйста - можно-ли совместить блютуз наушники версии 4.2 со блютуз версии 4.1 на смартфоне. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## iDobry

> Скажите пожалуйста - можно-ли совместить блютуз наушники версии 4.2 со блютуз версии 4.1 на смартфоне. Заранее благодарен.


  Темой не ошиблись?..

----------


## sertakos48

> Темой не ошиблись?..


                                        Вы бы лучше смотрелись если бы тему для обращения с моим вопросом подсказали - по-любому больше симпатии и уважения обрели бы. Пора бы понять то, что управление очень многими процессами совсем
                                       не обязательно должно осуществляться примитивными ментовскими методами, прикрытыми вроде как шуткой. Теперь интересно: начнется бодяга про бан со ссылками на правила форума или я получу ответ на
                                       заданный, пускай и не в том разделе, вопрос.

----------


## Jorik83

ОО

----------


## Полесов

мой банлист пополнился, чтобы не пересечься  с персонажем в будущем.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

По моему его аватарка на 100% его характеризует   :smileflag:

----------


## Dominion

Вы просто не понимаете

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Заражение маршрутизаторов происходит путем загрузки на него вредоносного файла - библиотеки DLL - способной заменить собой обычную.


 Так это 0day уязвимость или хакерам нужно еще взломать пароль к SSH ? Или им вообще не нужен SSH ?
У меня например всё огорожено белыми списком IP.

----------


## maxx™

> Тем не менее, "Лаборатория Касперского" поясняет, что перепрошивка техники не дает полной защиты от вируса.


 А що дасть вони не поясняють?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А що дасть вони не поясняють?


 Slingshot APT: найден продвинутый вирус — он оставался незамеченным 6 лет

The Slingshot APT FAQ

----------


## maxx™

> Slingshot APT: найден продвинутый вирус — он оставался незамеченным 6 лет
> 
> The Slingshot APT FAQ


  Наскільки я пам'ятаю, winbox не потребує прав адміна, а без них неможливо замінити системний файл.

----------


## Dominion

> Наскільки я пам'ятаю, winbox не потребує прав адміна, а без них неможливо замінити системний файл.


 не потребує, але, якщо на компі із winbox стоїт антивірус "касперський" - то він може зробити із системою все що йому завгодно

----------


## Полесов

> Так это 0day уязвимость или хакерам нужно еще взломать пароль к SSH ? Или им вообще не нужен SSH ?
> У меня например всё огорожено белыми списком IP.


 мой пароль к микроту, удалил лишь 2 символа:

rm9x$}O0w(lRZ9UZ7?nruaD+[/2FG\2d*>7Lobj`,T|#:VAH1:5B(tpH6j4+L^C=l~PydXgevJ`Q  kkrbj8+"=qL'<Ls)JuR;$j,~D}e4Ms{=ey|>[email protected]/IDt*DX+

пусть ломают  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

> А що дасть вони не поясняють?


    только касперский, вестимо

----------


## Dominion

> Так это 0day уязвимость или хакерам нужно еще взломать пароль к SSH ? Или им вообще не нужен SSH ?
> У меня например всё огорожено белыми списком IP.


 Та не. "Антивирус" "Касперский", установленный на машине с winbox проводит операцию:



> загрузки на него вредоносного файла - библиотеки DLL - способной заменить собой обычную


 после чего происходят все последующие события.

----------


## orinoko

> Та не. "Антивирус" "Касперский", установленный на машине с winbox проводит операцию:
> 
> после чего происходят все последующие события.


 У кошмарского видать совсем плохо с клиентами стало, раз начали сдавать свои "закладки"  :smileflag: 

А если честно, вообще не понял, каким образом сей процесс протекает. Хотя недавно наблюдал весьма упорную попытку взлома одного из своих микротиков с источником атаки из Донецка.

----------


## El-Elle

Ребята, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, роутер: интернет от Тенета 75 Мбит, 
Раньше работало 3 телефона и ноутбук - и все подвисало. 
А сейчас взяли их приставку на 1 телевизор - подвисает все капитально( а телевиденье вообще включается на 2-3 минуты и отключается. Если только телек включить, то смотреть можно.  
В Эльдорадо посоветовали TP Link Archer C50  - он справится с такой задачей? или что-то другое смотреть? 
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## TENET

> Ребята, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, роутер: интернет от Тенета 75 Мбит, 
> Раньше работало 3 телефона и ноутбук - и все подвисало. 
> А сейчас взяли их приставку на 1 телевизор - подвисает все капитально( а телевиденье вообще включается на 2-3 минуты и отключается. Если только телек включить, то смотреть можно.  
> В Эльдорадо посоветовали TP Link Archer C50  - он справится с такой задачей? или что-то другое смотреть? 
> Спасибо заранее!


  Возможно, Вам будет достаточно TP-LINK Archer C20.

----------


## aleyer

> Ребята, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, роутер: интернет от Тенета 75 Мбит, 
> Раньше работало 3 телефона и ноутбук - и все подвисало. 
> А сейчас взяли их приставку на 1 телевизор - подвисает все капитально( а телевиденье вообще включается на 2-3 минуты и отключается. Если только телек включить, то смотреть можно.  
> В Эльдорадо посоветовали TP Link Archer C50  - он справится с такой задачей? или что-то другое смотреть? 
> Спасибо заранее!


 Все через Wi-Fi подключено?

----------


## El-Elle

> Все через Wi-Fi подключено?


 Телевизор  - через кабель. а все остальное - через вай фай

----------


## maxx™

> Ребята, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, роутер: интернет от Тенета 75 Мбит, 
> Раньше работало 3 телефона и ноутбук - и все подвисало. 
> А сейчас взяли их приставку на 1 телевизор - подвисает все капитально( а телевиденье вообще включается на 2-3 минуты и отключается. Если только телек включить, то смотреть можно.  
> В Эльдорадо посоветовали TP Link Archer C50  - он справится с такой задачей? или что-то другое смотреть? 
> Спасибо заранее!


 Спочатку скажіть модель вашого роутера. Щось придбати завжди встигнете.

----------


## El-Elle

> Спочатку скажіть модель вашого роутера. Щось придбати завжди встигнете.


 Зараз в нас - d link dir 300

----------


## maxx™

> Зараз в нас - d link dir 300


 Наскільки я пам'ятаю він більше ніж 30 МБіт/с не пропустить. Можете залишити тільки один пристрій та перевірити. Та й вайфай в нього 54 МБіт/с. Змінюйте.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Наскільки я пам'ятаю він більше ніж 30 МБіт/с не пропустить. Можете залишити тільки один пристрій та перевірити. Та й вайфай в нього 54 МБіт/с. Змінюйте.


 DIR-300 это маркетинговое название. Моделей с таким названием навалом, у них разное железо и разные прошивки. 
Но конечно устаревший шлак, который не актуален уже как минимум лет пять .

----------


## Feodor

> DIR-300 это маркетинговое название. Моделей с таким названием навалом, у них разное железо и разные прошивки. 
> Но конечно устаревший шлак, который не актуален уже как минимум лет пять .


 на опенврт нормальный репитер)

----------


## pashinsky

> на опенврт нормальный репитер)


  ревизия b1-b4 с прошивкой от Padavan тоже вполне себе нормально за счёт hw nat. Только wifi 150 mbit.

----------


## Igrik

мужики , вопрос на засыпку..как раз актуально.. стоит дир300, а я думаю, и чего у меня фильмы онлайн скакать начали.. а это он тупит.пакет инета 60Мбит.
вот хочу заменить роутер, но с учетом что мало в этом понимаю, да и  задача не заоблачная для него.
подключен к сети, с компьютером по проводу, на вафле только телефон, и может быть ноут.
вот какой из роутеров будет достаточно?
один
два
три
четыре
а дир300 уже можно выбрасывать, или можно отдать знакомым, для ноута по фафле пусть работает?
спасибо заранее, за подсказки.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Igrik*

Первый это ADSL модем. TP-LINK 741/740 не сильно далеко от DIR300, которых, кстати, куча ревизий, с абсолютно разным железом. TP-Link TL-WR840N в принципе уже что-то из себя представляет.

----------


## lockon1978

> один
> два
> три
> четыре
> а дир300 уже можно выбрасывать, или можно отдать знакомым, для ноута по фафле пусть работает?
> спасибо заранее, за подсказки.


 Из этих объявлений ни один не советую брать, сильно бу и дорого, особенно "жёлтый" тп линк)) Как советовали выше берите 840 или totolink N300RT , хорошая модель.

----------


## rsbn

2Igrik:
https://lantorg.com/products/ubiquiti-edgerouter-x
И не благодарите)
Это ТОЛЬКО роутер (без wI-fi), 500-600 прокачает. Если к нему ещё добрать https://lantorg.com/products/ubiquiti-unifi-ac-lite-ap-uap-ac-lite , то будет шикарный комплект.
P.S. На цены не смотрите, поиск рулит....

----------


## Kinger

> вот какой из роутеров будет достаточно?
> один
> два
> три
> четыре
> а дир300 уже можно выбрасывать, или можно отдать знакомым, для ноута по фафле пусть работает?
> спасибо заранее, за подсказки.


 вар.3 *Роутер TP-Link TL-WR840N новый*   вполне еще юзабельный,  
для твоих задач пойдет, на цене выиграешь около 100 грн..  с гарантией, наверняка, пролет

взять можно еще и тут

----------


## НиколайІІ

> мужики , вопрос на засыпку..как раз актуально.. стоит дир300, а я думаю, и чего у меня фильмы онлайн скакать начали.. а это он тупит.пакет инета 60Мбит.
> вот хочу заменить роутер, но с учетом что мало в этом понимаю, да и  задача не заоблачная для него.
> подключен к сети, с компьютером по проводу, на вафле только телефон, и может быть ноут.
> вот какой из роутеров будет достаточно?
> один
> два
> три
> четыре
> а дир300 уже можно выбрасывать, или можно отдать знакомым, для ноута по фафле пусть работает?
> спасибо заранее, за подсказки.


 Дир300 можно было выбрасывать не распаковывая (покупали одновременно с другом лет 6 назад, одновременно и выкинули).
TP-LINK TL-WR1042ND - отличный аппарат. Работает года 4 без нареканий вообще. Покупал за 400-500 грн. тогда. Дал брату пользоваться, взял себе TP-LINK TL-WR841N.
TP-LINK TL-WR841N - стоит дома, отваливается регулярно, требует "вкл-выкл". Вобщем - кусок *овна (хотя такой-же у коллеги работает нормально).
TP-LINK TL-WR720N - Стоит на работе - такое же, как и предыдущий. Отваливается реже, но отваливается.
РЕкомендую TP-LINK TL-WR1042ND, хоть и стоит он в три раза дороже предыдущих. Но если обвалы не страшны и не надо бегать в соседнюю комнату, чтобы "Вкл-Выкл", то можно и сэкономить.

----------


## Полесов

за 520 грн  взять Mikrotik hAP lite 
который включил и забыл  в отличие от туполинков

----------


## Dominion

> за 520 грн  взять Mikrotik hAP lite 
> который включил и забыл  в отличие от туполинков


 Работае два ТПлинка у родителей и один у тётушки. Вполне стабильно. 4300 какие-то. Несколько лет назад ставил.
Но, сам, перешёл на микротики после рекламы в этой теме. Мне микротик очень нравится.

----------


## Полесов

> Работае два ТПлинка у родителей и один у тётушки. .


   я всем родственникам поставил микротики,  настроил туннели, сделал общую "локалку" (WAN).
  теперь "шарим" папки, работает DLNA по всей сети,  sip-телефония с сокращенной нумерацией и прочие вкусности.
  на одном из микротов поднят Dude Server  - мониторит всю сеть, (вплоть до WiFi SNR клиентов) и домашнюю автоматику, шлет в телеграмм алармы.

  туполинк отдыхает...
  конечно можно втулить опенврт, но все же лучше коробочное решение, которое можно ставить в продакшн без танцев с бубном.

----------


## Dominion

> я всем родственникам поставил микротики,  настроил туннели, сделал общую "локалку" (WAN).
>   теперь "шарим" папки, работает DLNA по всей сети,  sip-телефония с сокращенной нумерацией и прочие вкусности.
>   на одном из микротов поднят Dude Server  - мониторит всю сеть, (вплоть до WiFi SNR клиентов) и домашнюю автоматику, шлет в телеграмм алармы.


 Круто. Интересная идея. Все по списку понятно, кроме 



> на одном из микротов поднят Dude Server  - мониторит всю сеть, (вплоть до WiFi SNR клиентов) и домашнюю автоматику, шлет в телеграмм алармы.


   туполинк отдыхает...
  конечно можно втулить опенврт, но все же лучше коробочное решение, которое можно ставить в продакшн без танцев с бубном.[/QUOTE]
отдіхает, то отдіхает, но, может работать простым роутером тоже. Микротик мне самому понравился именно "коробочным решением". Мне ещё нужно отдельным устройствам блокировать трафик на отдельные сервисы, в некоторые периоды времени по-этому микротик выбирал.

----------


## Полесов

Dude server наглядно показывает в реалтайме состояние устройств и сервисов
для примера 
https://aacable.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/agp_lan.png

к нему прикручено оповещение в телеграмм если что-то "упало" или например, температура превысыла некий порог
или сработал датчик движения или пожарный извещатель или дверь открылась

----------


## windlogon

> я всем родственникам поставил микротики,  настроил туннели, сделал общую "локалку" (WAN).
>   теперь "шарим" папки, работает DLNA по всей сети,  sip-телефония с сокращенной нумерацией и прочие вкусности.
>   на одном из микротов поднят Dude Server  - мониторит всю сеть, (вплоть до WiFi SNR клиентов) и домашнюю автоматику, шлет в телеграмм алармы.


 а зачем это дома?   другое дело в бизнес сегменте.

----------


## Полесов

> а зачем это дома?  .


 затем что это, во-первых, удобно
во-вторых, микротик через 10 лет будет поддерживаться
в третьих, в сети полно мануалов
работает "из коробки"
и так далее

а вот владельцы длинков пятилетней давности получили банан от  длинка - устройства более не поддерживаются

----------


## lockon1978

У кого есть опыт по работе с точками доступа TP-LINK EAP110 и другие модели такого плана от тп линк, как они в работе? Стабильно работают?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У кого есть опыт по работе с точками доступа TP-LINK EAP110 и другие модели такого плана от тп линк, как они в работе? Стабильно работают?


 Если уж выбирать в таком диапазоне цен, то тогда уже лучше — Mikrotik cAP lite (RBcAPL-2nD).

Я надеюсь вы не планируете делать "бесшовный" Wi-Fi? А то вас ждет сюрприз.

----------


## lockon1978

Тп линк подкупает своей простотой настройки, с mikrotik возится дольше хотя наверно с точками от микротик постабильнее будет. unifi дорогой, а у тп линка первые ревизии часто глючные. И в чем прикол с тп линком?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И в чем прикол с тп линком?


 Они только год как начали наступление на этом сигменте рынка. По крайне мере я только недавно видел на хабре рекламные статьи. Что-то там мелькало в комментариях, что это не они, а OEM или они кого то там купили. 

На картинке и с их слов прямо всё фантастически, но я бы перечитал бы всё комментарии к их статьям.
Лучше брать уже то, что проверенно или хотя бы то, что имеет большее количество поддержки.

----------


## lockon1978

Ок спасибо

----------


## Полесов

> Тп линк подкупает своей простотой настройки, с mikrotik возится дольше хотя наверно с точками от микротик постабильнее будет. unifi дорогой, а у тп линка первые ревизии часто глючные. И в чем прикол с тп линком?


  у микротиков есть Capsman
 да и стабильность routeros подкупает
туполинки - лотерея

----------


## lockon1978

чтоб использовать capsman подойдет и hap lite главное l4 было, но с настройками надо возится.

----------


## Rhumb

Здравствуйте! Знатоки - подскажите, пожалуйста - дома провайдер сохо и роутер tp link wr 941nd V 3.0( ему лет 5). Часто последнее время - раз 5-6 в день при макс нагрузке (телефоны, планшеты, комп - все через вай-фай) пропадает нет (особенно вечером) - лечится включ-выключ роутера. Хочу поменять роутер - какая альтернатива? Целюсь на tp link 945 или archer c59

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Здравствуйте! Знатоки - подскажите, пожалуйста - дома провайдер сохо и роутер tp link wr 941nd V 3.0( ему лет 5). Часто последнее время - раз 5-6 в день при макс нагрузке (телефоны, планшеты, комп - все через вай-фай) пропадает нет (особенно вечером) - лечится включ-выключ роутера.


 Если не ошибаюсь, то на этих тоже как на 1043 идет отвал Wi-Fi чипа. В принципе можно накатить OpenWRT + Wi-Fi watchdog




> Хочу поменять роутер - какая альтернатива? Целюсь на tp link 945 или archer c59


 Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC)

Либо на али Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3*G* —35-40$

----------


## Полесов

микротик лучше.
он из коробки годен.

----------


## vadimservice

> Здравствуйте! Знатоки - подскажите, пожалуйста - дома провайдер сохо и роутер tp link wr 941nd V 3.0( ему лет 5). Часто последнее время - раз 5-6 в день при макс нагрузке (телефоны, планшеты, комп - все через вай-фай) пропадает нет (особенно вечером) - лечится включ-выключ роутера. Хочу поменять роутер - какая альтернатива? Целюсь на tp link 945 или archer c59


 Попробуйте перепрошить роутер через меню администрирования роутера, прошивки есть на оф.сайте компании tp-link, процедура простейшая, часто решает проблему с доступом! Увы практически все tp-link сделаны на одном чипе + память! Из нормальных роутеров могу посоветовать Zyxel Keenetic III.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Увы практически все tp-link сделаны на одном чипе + память!


 Пожалуйста расшифруйте свой ответ.

----------


## vadimservice

> Пожалуйста расшифруйте свой ответ.


 Загляните в нутрь бюджетного роутера  TP-Link и все поймёте...

----------


## maxx™

> Загляните в нутрь бюджетного роутера  TP-Link и все поймёте...


 Що можна зрозуміти? Якщо подивитись у тплинк та микротик - там ті самі чипи. Що ми повинні зрозуміти?

----------


## denizz

> Що можна зрозуміти? Якщо подивитись у тплинк та микротик - *там ті самі чипи*. Що ми повинні зрозуміти?


 Что в микротике радиаторы на этих чипах есть. В тплинке они отсутствуют как класс.  Зато в тплинке коробочка и корпус красивый, а копеечный радиатор на чипе это конечно зло.

----------


## lockon1978

> Что в микротике радиаторы на этих чипах есть. В тплинке они отсутствуют как класс.  Зато в тплинке коробочка и корпус красивый, а копеечный радиатор на чипе это конечно зло.


 тп линк без радиаторов при условии если его будут перепрошивать хотя бы раз в год проработает 4-5 лет без проблем.

----------


## vadimservice

Это микротик.
 это tp link
По моему все очевидно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Загляните в нутрь бюджетного роутера  TP-Link и все поймёте...


 Ладно давайте без обдников. Судя по вашему профилю вы профессионал по ремонту. ТО есть человек не постороонний. Ваша мысль была не понятна. И после ваших повторных сообщений он тоже загадочна. 
Я правильно понимаю, что вы по количеству чипов и развязке судите о качестве устройства? Но сравнение конечно некорректно. Сравнивать нужно в целом *цена*/качество. Если устройство выполняет свою роль, то причем тут количество используемых радиодеталей? 

Так же вы видимо не в курсе последних тенденций. Точнее не последних, а за 5-10 лет. Производители чипов для удешевления, лучших продаж и энергосбережения кроме Wi-Fi начали пихать в чип и свич и вообще всё что только можно. Отсюда такие бюджетные варианты. И да многие производители вынуждены пихать в большой корпус, чтобы такие как вы не задавали глупых вопросов. Mikrotik исключение, они запихнули в маленький корпус и этого не стесняются. Хотя по началу у некоторых это вызывало недоумение. НА фотке было одно, а в жизни оказалось другое. 




> Это микротик.
>  это tp link
> По моему все очевидно.


 Это тоже Mikrotik. Причем очень и очень неплохой дешевый Mikrotik за 20$.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Что в микротике радиаторы на этих чипах есть. В тплинке они отсутствуют как класс.  Зато в тплинке коробочка и корпус красивый, а копеечный радиатор на чипе это конечно зло.


 Не будем забывать, что Mikrotik заявляет другие условия эксплуатации. А также хотелось хоть каких либо подтверждений. хотя бы названия моделей роутеров. 

Вы наверно и память покупаете с радиаторами. Вам видимо невдомек, что есть даташиты от производителей. И что большинство чипов выдерживают температуру до 90-100 градусов. Но нет, нужно разобрать корпус, приклеить радиатор и параллельно задеть что-то рядом или залить клеем.

Я еще раз выражу свое удивление. Находятся люди, которые сидят на форумах, но при этом совершенно не стесняются говорить, что инженеры у которых знания, многолетняя практика и экспертиза — полные дураки. Мне бы такую самоуверенность. И те тестовые стенды на которых тестируют это всё фигня. И даже американская FCC, производящая независимую экспертизу это тоже фигня. А вот я на форуме да авторитет. Я сказал что нужны радиаторы и всё.

P.S. Конечно я утрирую. Мне известны проблемы DLINK и других некоторых моелей. Но всё же, в массе своей, нельзя утверждать и оцелом производителя столь безапелляционно.

----------


## vadimservice

> Ладно давайте без обдников. Судя по вашему профилю вы профессионал по ремонту. ТО есть человек не постороонний. Ваша мысль была не понятна. И после ваших повторных сообщений он тоже загадочна. 
> Я правильно понимаю, что вы по количеству чипов и развязке судите о качестве устройства? Но сравнение конечно некорректно. Сравнивать нужно в целом *цена*/качество. Если устройство выполняет свою роль, то причем тут количество используемых радиодеталей? 
> 
> Так же вы видимо не в курсе последних тенденций. Точнее не последних, а за 5-10 лет. Производители чипов для удешевления, лучших продаж и энергосбережения кроме Wi-Fi начали пихать в чип и свич и вообще всё что только можно. Отсюда такие бюджетные варианты. И да многие производители вынуждены пихать в большой корпус, чтобы такие как вы не задавали глупых вопросов. Mikrotik исключение, они запихнули в маленький корпус и этого не стесняются. Хотя по началу у некоторых это вызывало недоумение. НА фотке было одно, а в жизни оказалось другое. 
> 
> 
> 
> Это тоже Mikrotik. Причем очень и очень неплохой дешевый Mikrotik за 20$.


 С этим согласен, я немног погарячился с тем что сравнил два разных ценовых сегмента. Но я думаю что вы согласитесь с тем, что микротик использует более качественные чипы. Даже на однокристальной системе Atheros, любой роутер будет работать лучше чем tp на mtk или ralink(еще и с памятью ESMT(мягкосказать не лучший производитель)) а микротик использует в основном samsung, что гарантирует более стабильную работу софта!

----------


## vadimservice

leshiy_odessa  Я хотел сказал что TP-link на монокристальной системе полное "г". И сама компания это понимает. Причем тут размер корпуса? И какие глупые вопросы? Я понял что Вы человек знающий, но мой опыт работы в сервисе TP-link, говорит о том, что единственное что есть хорошее в tp, это то, что его можно по гарантии поменять после грозы, воды и любой проблемы, компания абсолютно не переживает на этот счет, глюканул неси в авторизированый сервис, получай заключение, иди в магазин меняй на новый(если гарантия не прошла конечно, для этого у вас есть 2 года)! Ибо сибестоимость их производства копейки! Так, что поверьте, я понимаю о чем я говорю!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> С этим согласен, я немног погарячился с тем что сравнил два разных ценовых сегмента. Но я думаю что вы согласитесь с тем, что микротик использует более качественные чипы. Даже на однокристальной системе Atheros, любой роутер будет работать лучше чем tp на mtk или ralink(еще и с памятью ESMT(мягкосказать не лучший производитель)) *а микротик использует в основном samsung*, что гарантирует более стабильную работу софта!


 Я прошу прощения но вы написали полный бред. Из этого я делаю вывод, что вы начинаете высказывать свое мнение в той теме в которой вы полный профан. Занимайтесь своей пайкой. 




> leshiy_odessa  *Я хотел сказал что TP-link на монокристальной системе полное "г"*. И сама компания это понимает. Причем тут размер корпуса? И какие глупые вопросы? Я понял что Вы человек знающий, но мой опыт работы в сервисе TP-link, говорит о том, что единственное что есть хорошее в tp, это то, что его можно по гарантии поменять после грозы, воды и любой проблемы, компания абсолютно не переживает на этот счет, глюканул неси в авторизированый сервис, получай заключение, иди в магазин меняй на новый(если гарантия не прошла конечно, для этого у вас есть 2 года)! Ибо сибестоимость их производства копейки! Так, что поверьте, *я понимаю о чем я говорю!*


 Я вам настойчиво советую так не палиться. Некоторые до сих пор думают, что профессионал в области пайки, что нибудь да понимают в программировании или же установке Windows или же в роутерах. Для обывателей это одно и тоже. 

TP-LINK никак не может пожать лавры говно Ddlink в HOME сегменте. А DLINK у провайдеров это ваще the best. Но откуда вам знать такие нюансы. Поэтому прислушайтесь и внемлите. Бегите с этой темы, а лучше удалите свои сообщения.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> С этим согласен, я немног погарячился с тем что сравнил два разных ценовых сегмента. Но я думаю что вы согласитесь с тем, что микротик использует более качественные чипы.


 Вы так далеки и наивны, что просто ржака. У всех чипы одинаковые, с одного и того же завода. Некоторые роутеры могут производится на заводах других фирм. 




> Даже на однокристальной системе Atheros, любой роутер будет работать лучше чем tp на mtk или ralink(еще и с памятью ESMT(мягкосказать не лучший производитель)) а микротик использует в основном samsung, что гарантирует более стабильную работу софта!


 Я правильно понял, что TPLINK на MTK и Ralink. А нормальные роутеру ZyXEL, ASUS и Mikrotik нет? Нет других производителей на — "_mtk или ralink_".

Бегите с этой темы ибо я вас сгноблю. Анигилирую. Надоели.....

----------


## vadimservice

За то Вы я вижу так все хорошо понимаете что и аргумента ни одного не привели в чем конкретно я ошибаюсь... Просветите... Раз уж вы знаете все о сетевых технологиях... Всем интересно будет... И меня исправите, и чему нибудь научите, раз такое дело...
P. S. В сервисе мы решаем задачи не паяльником, а умом. И поверьте опыт в установке операционных систем таких как Linux, OS X и Windows, и их настройка и оптимизация, очень высокий, клиенты с разными запросами и задачами, так что не нужно тут вводить людей в заблуждение, якобы на сервисе только паяют. Делаем такую работу что вам не по зубам. Не знаю чем вы там занимаетесь, но вижу вам наверное мозги выносят крепко, раз вы такой злой! Видать сисадмин?
Приведите какой то нормальный развёрнутый ответ, без грубых высказываний и воды. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aleyer

> Делаем такую работу что вам не по зубам. Не знаю чем вы там занимаетесь


 Один я вижу противоречие в двух соседних предложениях?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> За то Вы я вижу так все хорошо понимаете что и аргумента ни одного не привели в чем конкретно я ошибаюсь...


 


> а микротик использует в основном samsung


 Это не опечатка и не ошибка. Это, как бы сказать помягче, отсебятина. Выдумка. Невозможно так ошибиться. На основании это я не вижу смысла проверять побуквенно ваши ответы. 
Утром было скучно, поэтому позволил себе порезвится. А сейчас уже от ваших ответов не смешно, а грустно....




> Раз уж вы знаете все о сетевых технологиях...


 Это не серьезно. Хотите понять с кем общаетесь? Пробежитесь по моему профилю. Движок форума это позволяет. А лучше прямо в этой теме найдите мои сообщения. Я могу еще накидать ссылок на 4pda, IXBT и так далее, но зачем. Я не хочу и не вижу смысла доказывать свой авторитет.

Давайте оставим судить о наших знаниях другим пользователям или нашей совести. Ваша совесть или самоуверенность позволяет вам спорить со мною. Ну отлично, флаг вам в руки. Моя лень и чувство ........ не вызывает у меня желания продолжать с вами беседу.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> P. S. В сервисе мы решаем задачи не паяльником, а умом. И поверьте опыт в установке операционных систем таких как Linux, OS X и Windows, и их настройка и оптимизация, очень высокий, клиенты с разными запросами и задачами, так что не нужно тут вводить людей в заблуждение, якобы на сервисе только паяют.


 Я согласен, что моя утренняя подначка по поводу паяльника была глупой. Прошу у вас прощения. Я с удовольствием смотрю каждую неделю канал от Remonter и понимаю о чем вы говорите.

Я не согласен с мнением, что если человек умеет что-то делать в соседней области, то он априори не глуп в соседней.

----------


## maxx™

> Что в микротике радиаторы на этих чипах есть. В тплинке они отсутствуют как класс.  Зато в тплинке коробочка и корпус красивый, а копеечный радиатор на чипе это конечно зло.


 


> Это микротик.
>  это tp link
> По моему все очевидно.


 


> За то Вы я вижу так все хорошо понимаете что и аргумента ни одного не привели в чем конкретно я ошибаюсь... Просветите... Раз уж вы знаете все о сетевых технологиях... Всем интересно будет... И меня исправите, и чему нибудь научите, раз такое дело...
> P. S. В сервисе мы решаем задачи не паяльником, а умом. И поверьте опыт в установке операционных систем таких как Linux, OS X и Windows, и их настройка и оптимизация, очень высокий, клиенты с разными запросами и задачами, так что не нужно тут вводить людей в заблуждение, якобы на сервисе только паяют. Делаем такую работу что вам не по зубам. Не знаю чем вы там занимаетесь, но вижу вам наверное мозги выносят крепко, раз вы такой злой! Видать сисадмин?
> Приведите какой то нормальный развёрнутый ответ, без грубых высказываний и воды. Заранее спасибо.


 Як встановлення різних ОС нам повинно сказати що ви гарний спец? Поки ви навпаки стверджуєте інше, бо критий спец повинен знати, що залізо у усіх роутерів незалежно від виробника у частині процесорів однакове, бо виробників не так й багато. І якщо хтось зробив чип на 5 центів дешевше, усі стають у чергу, бо 5 центів на виробництві мільйонів це багато.

----------


## vadimservice

> Я согласен, что моя утренняя подначка по поводу паяльника была глупой. Прошу у вас прощения. Я с удовольствием смотрю каждую неделю канал от Remonter и понимаю о чем вы говорите.
> 
> Я не согласен с мнением, что если человек умеет что-то делать в соседней области, то он априори не глуп в соседней.


 Согласен что в сетях я не волк, но в микросхемах разбираюсь очень хорошо. И читал многие логические схемы, ибо подымал из мёртвых не один маршрутизатор. И что бюджетники tp хлам, по всем параметрам, это факт. А Ваши ответы на форуме я читал, Вы хороший спец в этом вопросе...

----------


## vadimservice

> Як встановлення різних ОС нам повинно сказати що ви гарний спец? Поки ви навпаки стверджуєте інше, бо критий спец повинен знати, що залізо у усіх роутерів незалежно від виробника у частині процесорів однакове, бо виробників не так й багато. І якщо хтось зробив чип на 5 центів дешевше, усі стають у чергу, бо 5 центів на виробництві мільйонів це багато.


 Я нічого не стверджую.. Чипмейкерів може й не багато а от брендів дофіга, і у кожного своя логічна схема, вона  відрізняється по багатьом параметрам, сутність однакова, а от процесс вирішення задачі проходе різний шлях... Схожість э, Використовуються різні типи компонентів, и логічних элементів.. Від цього залежить швидкість обробки даних...

----------


## denizz

> Не будем забывать, что Mikrotik заявляет другие условия эксплуатации. А также хотелось хоть каких либо подтверждений. хотя бы названия моделей роутеров. 
> 
> Вы наверно и память покупаете с радиаторами. Вам видимо невдомек, что есть даташиты от производителей. И что большинство чипов выдерживают температуру до *90-100* градусов. *Но нет, нужно разобрать корпус, приклеить радиатор и параллельно задеть что-то рядом или залить клеем.*
> 
> Я еще раз выражу свое удивление. Находятся люди, которые сидят на форумах, но при этом совершенно не стесняются говорить, *что инженеры у которых знания, многолетняя практика и экспертиза — полные дураки*. Мне бы такую самоуверенность. И те тестовые стенды на которых тестируют это всё фигня. И даже американская FCC, производящая независимую экспертизу это тоже фигня. А вот я на форуме да авторитет. Я сказал что нужны радиаторы и всё.
> 
> P.S. Конечно я утрирую. Мне известны проблемы DLINK и других некоторых моелей. Но всё же, в массе своей, нельзя утверждать и оцелом производителя столь безапелляционно.


 Задача инженера сделать так, что бы вещь отработала свой гарантийный срок и еще чуть чуть. И они совсем не дураки эти инженеры в тплинке. Справляются с данной темой. 
Могу сказать из личного опыта как тплинк ведет себя в системах видеонаблюдения, при постояной отдаче мегабит 20-30. Полгода норма. Потом начинаются грабли. Может не весь, но 9 и 10 серия точно. И как раз в данных случаях если разобрать корпус приклеить радиатор,  то ситуация становиться более менее стабильной некоторое время. 
Микротик же в большей части работает реально более стабильно из коробки. В начале ставил RB750, 751 серию, 951 серия. Работает все годами. 
Плюс ситуация с безопасностью. На штатных прошивках тплинка довольно часто регистраторы ломают из сети и привет перепрошивка, помогает прошивка в опенврт, микротик же опять без проблем работает из коробки.

Для дома же, при не постоянной нагрузке тплинк совсем не плох. Я конечно понимаю, что тплинк упомянутых мной серий это не профессиональное решение со всеми вытекающими последствиями и может сравнивать не совсем правильно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

На гербесте по купону 40%offGB50 можно взять *две штуки*  Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G за — $59.63
Напомню, что роутер приходит "Новой почтой". Обратите внимание, что на картинке версия от ChinaTelecom. Но он ничем не отличается от оригинала. Он и есть оригинал, только с надписью на китайском и QR-кодом. Они относительно легко стираются спиртом или растворителем. 

Даже если вам не нужен второй, то прошиваете оба на Padavan и второй продаете за 40$ и он улетит в течении пару минут. Следовательно ваш второй обойдется вам в 20$
А роутер великолепный. Можно приделать третий LAN порт. Даже как точку доступа поставить. Да и просто в хозяйстве нужна вещь.

*UPDATE* Там как то хитро отображается цена. НА самом деле цена за две штуки — *$53.99*

----------


## maxx™

Був би він 4G я би узяв.

----------


## Полесов

по такой цене грех не взять в каждую комнату

----------


## Полесов

> Для дома же, при не постоянной нагрузке тплинк совсем не плох. .


  микротик хап лайт стоит 500 грн в Одессе.
 смысл в туполинке ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Був би він 4G я би узяв.


 Если вы про новую версию Xiaomi Mi Router *4*, то она хуже. У неё нет USB порта и ОЗУ урезали в два раза.

----------


## maxx™

> Если вы про новую версию Xiaomi Mi Router *4*, то она хуже. У неё нет USB порта и ОЗУ урезали в два раза.


  Тююююю. Я подумав що 3G означає що він вміє бути роутером для інтернету з мобільних мереж. Невже за $27 немає в нас нічого аналогічного?

ну наприклад - https://rozetka.com.ua/ua/mikrotik_rb931_2nd/p40456592/

----------


## Полесов

> Тююююю. Я подумав що 3G означає що він вміє бути роутером для інтернету з мобільних мереж. Невже за $27 немає в нас нічого аналогічного?/


  если его  прошить падаваном то сможет
 а вообще почитайте https://www.ixbt.com/live/kyrie1965/...steroidah.html
 за эти деньги - просто бомба

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Тююююю. Я подумав що 3G означає що він вміє бути роутером для інтернету з мобільних мереж. Невже за $27 немає в нас нічого аналогічного?


 Ставим Padavan или OpenWRT и в USB можно поставить практически любой модем. 




> ну наприклад - https://rozetka.com.ua/ua/mikrotik_rb931_2nd/p40456592/


  100 мбит/с и нет 5Ghz. Не с тем сравниваете. Вот это вещь — MikroTik hAP ac2.

----------


## maxx™

> Ставим Padavan или OpenWRT и в USB можно поставить практически любой модем.


 Я спочатку подумав що там усе для сімки є на борту. Ну якщо завтра будуть, для торентів може й візьму  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

акция только до 30/7/18

----------


## maxx™

> акция только до 30/7/18


  Так ще місяць.
Узяв, правда цей геарбест… Картки не приймає, тільки paypal. Та й ціна не як на скріні, а  $49.69

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Так ще місяць.
> Узяв, правда цей геарбест… Картки не приймає, тільки paypal. Та й ціна не як на скріні, а  $49.69


 Внимательнее нужно быть. Заказывать нужно 2 штуки, а потом применять купон. 
Но уже поздно, всё распродали. Халява закончилась.

----------


## denizz

> Внимательнее нужно быть. Заказывать нужно 2 штуки, а потом применять купон. 
> Но уже поздно, всё распродали. Халява закончилась.


 Халява снова есть.

----------


## maxx™

> Внимательнее нужно быть. Заказывать нужно 2 штуки, а потом применять купон. 
> Но уже поздно, всё распродали. Халява закончилась.


 В тебе ціна 44,99, а придбав за 49.69. Після купона, страхування - 62 за обидва.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> страхування - 62 за обидва.


 Деньги на ветер. PayPal возвращает деньги в два щелчка. 
Всех поздравляю покупкой. Теперь ~10 дней, а затем звонок с новой почты с вопросом в какое отделение отправлять. 

Для тех кто не осилит шапку. Есть нюанс. Родная прошивка на китайском. Вы получаете роутер, включаете и там только (!) *китайский интерфейс* и выбрать можно только плагин с переводом в браузере. Чтобы поменять прошивку на альтернативную Padavan или OpenWRT нужно получить SSH. В шапке есть инструкция. Но будьте внимательны. Многие не обращают внимание, но сайт Xiaomi часто лежит. Но засада в том, что при нажатии кнопки вы с https переключаетесь на http и видите пустую страницу. Нужно в адресной строке набрать снова http*s* и продолжать. Но и тут вы можете получить ничего. Поэтому я советую сразу ставить мобильное приложение и привязываться через него. То есть в китайском интерфейсе каким то образом подключить роутер к интернету, а потом на мобилке запустить приложение Xiaomi и дальше там будет привязка.
Само собою предварительно нужно иметь аккаунт Xiaomi. 

Padavan уже не поддерживается и сильно запущен. Разве что выбирайте ветку Linaro. Я пару дней назад перешел на OpenWRT (18.06.0-rc1) и вполне себе ничего. Рекомендую его.

Установка Breed строго желательна. И вот зачем. В роутере два ядра kernel и два раздела с системой. Такой себе бэкап неубиваемости. Когда вы будет устанавливать Padavan прямо из срипта PROMETEUS, то ненулевая вероятность получить бутлуп из-за того что прошивка впадает в ступор от первого ядра. А затем восстановление только через флешку (если повезет), но на самом деле придется разбирать роутер, подпаивать TTL-COM-USB и восстанавливать через него. А с Breed вы получите красивый веб интерфейс на китайском и возможность прямо с него восстановить стоковую прошивку или Padavan. И самое главное, чтобы не было бутлупа просто указываем ему в Breed — autoboot.command boot flash 0x600000.

----------


## Полесов

у меня уже три белых китайца.
изпользую  на стоковой китайской прошивке только как точки доступа 2,4 и 5 ГГЦ.
проблем нет.

есть мысль перешить китайцев на openwrt только лишь для smnp мониторинга  wireless части

mib  я не нашел
если кто-то любезно согласится выслать вывод команды snmpwalk - буду благодарен

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> если кто-то любезно согласится выслать вывод команды snmpwalk - буду благодарен


 snmp-utils 	5.7.3-9

Installing snmp-utils (5.7.3-9) to root...
Downloading http://downloads.openwrt.org/release...ipsel_24kc.ipk
Installing libnetsnmp (5.7.3-9) to root...
Downloading http://downloads.openwrt.org/release...ipsel_24kc.ipk
Configuring libnetsnmp.
Configuring snmp-utils.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *snmpwalk*


```
[email protected]_OpenWRT:~# snmpwalk
Created directory: /usr/lib/snmp
Created directory: /usr/lib/snmp/mib_indexes
MIB search path: /root/.snmp/mibs:/usr/share/snmp/mibs
Cannot find module (NET-SNMP-EXTEND-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (SNMPv2-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (IF-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (IP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (TCP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (UDP-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (HOST-RESOURCES-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (NOTIFICATION-LOG-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (DISMAN-EVENT-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (DISMAN-SCHEDULE-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (SNMP-VIEW-BASED-ACM-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (SNMP-COMMUNITY-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (SNMP-MPD-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (SNMP-USER-BASED-SM-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (TUNNEL-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (IPV6-FLOW-LABEL-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (UCD-DLMOD-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
Cannot find module (NET-SNMP-PASS-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
No hostname specified.
USAGE: snmpwalk [OPTIONS] AGENT [OID]

  Version:  5.7.3
  Web:      http://www.net-snmp.org/
  Email:    [email protected]

OPTIONS:
  -h, --help            display this help message
  -H                    display configuration file directives understood
  -v 1|2c|3             specifies SNMP version to use
  -V, --version         display package version number
SNMP Version 1 or 2c specific
  -c COMMUNITY          set the community string
SNMP Version 3 specific
  -a PROTOCOL           set authentication protocol (MD5|SHA)
  -A PASSPHRASE         set authentication protocol pass phrase
  -e ENGINE-ID          set security engine ID (e.g. 800000020109840301)
  -E ENGINE-ID          set context engine ID (e.g. 800000020109840301)
  -l LEVEL              set security level (noAuthNoPriv|authNoPriv|authPriv)
  -n CONTEXT            set context name (e.g. bridge1)
  -u USER-NAME          set security name (e.g. bert)
  -x PROTOCOL           set privacy protocol (DES)
  -X PASSPHRASE         set privacy protocol pass phrase
  -Z BOOTS,TIME         set destination engine boots/time
General communication options
  -r RETRIES            set the number of retries
  -t TIMEOUT            set the request timeout (in seconds)
Debugging
  -d                    dump input/output packets in hexadecimal
  -D[TOKEN[,...]]       turn on debugging output for the specified TOKENs
                           (ALL gives extremely verbose debugging output)
General options
  -m MIB[:...]          load given list of MIBs (ALL loads everything)
  -M DIR[:...]          look in given list of directories for MIBs
    (default: /root/.snmp/mibs:/usr/share/snmp/mibs)
  -P MIBOPTS            Toggle various defaults controlling MIB parsing:
                          u:  allow the use of underlines in MIB symbols
                          c:  disallow the use of "--" to terminate comments
                          d:  save the DESCRIPTIONs of the MIB objects
                          e:  disable errors when MIB symbols conflict
                          w:  enable warnings when MIB symbols conflict
                          W:  enable detailed warnings when MIB symbols conflict
                          R:  replace MIB symbols from latest module
  -O OUTOPTS            Toggle various defaults controlling output display:
                          0:  print leading 0 for single-digit hex characters
                          a:  print all strings in ascii format
                          b:  do not break OID indexes down
                          e:  print enums numerically
                          E:  escape quotes in string indices
                          f:  print full OIDs on output
                          n:  print OIDs numerically
                          q:  quick print for easier parsing
                          Q:  quick print with equal-signs
                          s:  print only last symbolic element of OID
                          S:  print MIB module-id plus last element
                          t:  print timeticks unparsed as numeric integers
                          T:  print human-readable text along with hex strings
                          u:  print OIDs using UCD-style prefix suppression
                          U:  don't print units
                          v:  print values only (not OID = value)
                          x:  print all strings in hex format
                          X:  extended index format
  -I INOPTS             Toggle various defaults controlling input parsing:
                          b:  do best/regex matching to find a MIB node
                          h:  don't apply DISPLAY-HINTs
                          r:  do not check values for range/type legality
                          R:  do random access to OID labels
                          u:  top-level OIDs must have '.' prefix (UCD-style)
                          s SUFFIX:  Append all textual OIDs with SUFFIX before parsing
                          S PREFIX:  Prepend all textual OIDs with PREFIX before parsing
  -L LOGOPTS            Toggle various defaults controlling logging:
                          e:           log to standard error
                          o:           log to standard output
                          n:           don't log at all
                          f file:      log to the specified file
                          s facility:  log to syslog (via the specified facility)

                          (variants)
                          [EON] pri:   log to standard error, output or /dev/null for level 'pri' and above
                          [EON] p1-p2: log to standard error, output or /dev/null for levels 'p1' to 'p2'
                          [FS] pri token:    log to file/syslog for level 'pri' and above
                          [FS] p1-p2 token:  log to file/syslog for levels 'p1' to 'p2'
  -C APPOPTS            Set various application specific behaviours:
                          p:  print the number of variables found
                          i:  include given OID in the search range
                          I:  don't include the given OID, even if no results are returned
                          c:  do not check returned OIDs are increasing
                          t:  Display wall-clock time to complete the walk
                          T:  Display wall-clock time to complete each request
                          E {OID}:  End the walk at the specified OID
```

 

P.S. Вчера не видел этой просьбы, а сегодня случайно прочитал. Наверно имеет смысл дублировать в личку.  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

Чи є якась прошивка для xiomi щоб його можна було підключити до циски, порт  у режимі транк та мати на 2,4 та 5 ГГц різні влани?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Чи є якась прошивка для xiomi щоб його можна було підключити до циски, порт  у режимі транк та мати на 2,4 та 5 ГГц різні влани?


 На OpenWRT точно можно, а вот на Padavan не в курсе. 

http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:64851 — но ни в коем случае не пишите слово Xiaomi. Прикиньтесь владельцем ASUS.
https://bitbucket.org/padavan/rt-n56u/wiki/browse/RU

----------


## Полесов

> [email protected]_OpenWRT:~# snmpwalk
> Cannot find module (HOST-RESOURCES-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (NOTIFICATION-LOG-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (DISMAN-EVENT-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (DISMAN-SCHEDULE-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (SNMP-VIEW-BASED-ACM-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (SNMP-COMMUNITY-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (SNMP-FRAMEWORK-MIB): At line 0 in (none)
> Cannot find module (SNMP-MPD-MIB): At line 0 in (none)


 спасибо, но самых OID'ов нет  
видать не судьба

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> спасибо, но самых OID'ов нет  
> видать не судьба


 Я думаю, что если изучить вопрос более подробно, то найдется какой то альтернативный пакет. 
Чего только нет в OpenWRT. Каждой зверюшке по паре  :smileflag:  Уже даже виртуальные докер контейнеры пихают.

----------


## Loud_Swir

Планирую купить себе такой lte-роутер, но инфы мало, как думаете, стоит рискнуть?

----------


## Полесов

> Планирую купить себе такой lte-роутер, но инфы мало, как думаете, стоит рискнуть?


   Цена: 7 800 грн. - космос 
  реально нужна такая бешенная скорость ?

  можно купить на порядок дешевле и проверенное решение .
  для путешествий с головой...

----------


## epifanus

Цена, по ссылке, за него прикольная, всего-то $300 у.ё. 

На ибэе: 

UNLOCKED Netgear Nighthawk M1 MR1100 4GX Gigabit LTE Mobile WiFi Hotspot Router 

Condition: New other (see details) 

Free shipping to Ukraine: Standard International Shipping 

Price: *US $188.88* 

Сотка у.ё. на ровном месте.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> можно купить на порядок дешевле и проверенное решение .
>   для путешествий с головой...


 Пользуюсь проверенным решением третий год Huawei E3372s hilink + TP-LINK TL-MR3020, но модем морально устарел, нет агрегации (старый lte cat.4). Думаю что-то посвежее взять.

*2 epifanus*
Ссылка как пример, там я не думал брать.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> но инфы мало


 Вы сами ответили себе на свой вопрос. 

Зайдите на 4pda и выберите тот, где наполненная шапка, есть альтернативная прошивка и так далее.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Вы сами ответили себе на свой вопрос. 
> 
> Зайдите на 4pda и выберите тот, где наполненная шапка, есть альтернативная прошивка и так далее.


 Заглядываю периодически, так собственно в свое время разлочил и перепрошил в hilink свой huawei, но на сегодня  выбора из свежего практически нет, а у netgear'а нет прямого конкурента.

----------


## maxx™

Може сам роутер 3G от xiomi й гарний, но побачивши їх софт, придбати щось інше від них немає ніякого бажання. 

Та й ще не усе працює, наприклад на https://d.miwifi.com/rom/ssh зайти неможливо.

----------


## Полесов

только что зашел
вставляйте вручную префикс https://

----------


## maxx™

> только что зашел
> вставляйте вручную префикс https://


 Воно після логіна видає 502-ю помилку.

----------


## Полесов

а просто в кабинет не дает зайти?
https://www.mi.com/ua/
у меня без проблем

----------


## maxx™

> а просто в кабинет не дает зайти?
> https://www.mi.com/ua/
> у меня без проблем


  у якось кабінет я зайшов, він навіть українською. Але там нічого про роутер та ssh

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Та й ще не усе працює, наприклад на https://d.miwifi.com/rom/ssh зайти неможливо.


 Оказывается я зря писал длиннющее сообщения. А ведь всё было написано заранее, про всё грабли.

----------


## maxx™

> Оказывается я зря писал длиннющее сообщения. А ведь всё было написано заранее, про всё грабли.


 Так у твоєму повідомленні нічого про те, як обійти не робочий сайт xiomi. 
Мобільний додаток я поставити не можу, в мене немає на андроїда ні айхрені.

Є в мене ssh. Проблема не у тому що треба змінити https на https, а у тому що просто треба сидіти та постійно робити реолад сторінки поки воно не покаже те, що треба.

----------


## Bornstubborn

Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, роутер, к которому безболезненно можно подключать 15-20 устройств по вифи.

----------


## maxx™

> Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, роутер, к которому безболезненно можно подключать 15-20 устройств по вифи.


 Ну наприклад - http://ubiquiti.net.ua/tochki_dostupa_2_4_ghz/ubiquiti_unifi_ap_long_range_tochka_dostupa_hotspot
Але це усе залежить від навантаження. Ти 20+ пристроїв може до будь-якої підключити, але при високому навантаженні будь-яка впаде. Ту що я показав - нас було п'ятеро, інет був так собі. При високому навантаження 15-20 будуть заважати один іншому.

----------


## maxx™

openwrt-snapshot піднявся на xiaomi 3g. Усім дякую за участь  :smileflag:  
Наскладніше це було скачати файлік для ssh. Я й не знаю - чи кнопка спрацювала чи те що я у сторінки подивився прямий шлях до файлу, 5 хвилин в мене пішло на цей ssh файл.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> openwrt-*snapshot* піднявся на xiaomi 3g.


 Еще есть — 18.06.0-rc2

----------


## Полесов

> Порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, роутер, к которому безболезненно можно подключать 15-20 устройств по вифи.


   клиенты в разных помещениях?

----------


## Bornstubborn

> клиенты в разных помещениях?


 два небольших помещения, с нетолстой смежной стеной.

----------


## Полесов

> два небольших помещения, с нетолстой смежной стеной.


 да одного двудиапазонного роутера 2/5 ГГц хватит.

----------


## Tapamad

> микротик хап лайт стоит 500 грн в Одессе.
>  смысл в туполинке ?


 Подскажите посоветуйте роутер для дома для подключения к провайдер
Хочу поставить что-то " сюрйозное и защищенное " на входе...

Смотрю есть чисто маршрутизаторы (без WiFi) и Wifi маршрутизаторы

- Mikrotik hEX lite (RB750r2)  ~960 грн
WAN 1x10/100 + LAN 4х10/100/CPU: QCA9531/850MHz/64MB RAM/16MB Flash

- Mikrotik hEX (RB750Gr3)  ~1400 грн
WAN 1x10/100/1000 + LAN 4x10/100/1000/CPU: QCA9556/720MHz/64MB RAM/16MB Flash

- Mikrotik hEX (RB750GR2) ~1500 грн
WAN 1x10/100/1000 + LAN 4x10/100/1000/CPU: MT7621A 880MHz/256MB RAM/16MB Flash/USB

- Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) ~600 грн
Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n/WAN 1x10/100 + LAN 3х10/100 

- Mikrotik hAP (RB951Ui-2ND) ~970 грн
Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n/WAN 1x10/100 + LAN 4х10/100

- Mikrotik hAP ac lite (RB952Ui-5ac2nD) ~1150 грн
Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac/ WAN 1x10/100 + LAN 4х10/100 

- Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) ~1830 грн
Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac/WAN 1x10/100 /1000 + LAN 4х10/100/1000

Как вообще понять чем они отличаются кроме портов / скоростей (100 Мбит и 1 Гбит) ? 
Есть ли какая-то расшифровка всех этих индексов 2nD / 5ac2nD / 5HacD2Hnd 

Какой вариант предпочесть как роутер от провайдера на входе в домашнюю сеть. 
Wifi  не приоритетный - думаю если будет лучше взять вариант Microtik без Wifi - то можно имеющийся роутер Asus подключить каскадом просто к Microtik  и дать дополнительных +4 порта для домашней сети (которая разведена витой парой) и раздавать с него привычно Wifi (не перестраивая всех клиентов уже имеющихся клиентов).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите посоветуйте роутер для дома для подключения к провайдер
> Хочу поставить что-то " сюрйозное и защищенное " на входе...


 С Mikrotik вам придется разбираться. В интернете куча устаревших говно статей с бессмысленным отловом и баном ботов. Пару админов повеселились, а за них до сих пор разгребаем. С коробки там всё закрыто.




> Смотрю есть чисто маршрутизаторы (без WiFi) и Wifi маршрутизаторы


 Тут как говорится брать дешево и сердито или сразу и надолго. То есть hAP lite или hAP ac2.




> Есть ли какая-то расшифровка всех этих индексов 2nD / 5ac2nD / 5HacD2Hnd


 google.com.ua/search?q=расшифровка индекса микротик

Глобально, если вы не хотите вникать или тратить часы на разбирательства, то возьмите любой другой роутер. НЕ такие уж они дырявые. D-LINK конечно не рассматривайте ни под каким видом.

----------


## Tapamad

> Глобально, если вы не хотите вникать или тратить часы на разбирательства, то возьмите любой другой роутер. НЕ такие уж они дырявые. D-LINK конечно не рассматривайте ни под каким видом.


 Сейчас имеется RT-N16 с прошивкой Asuswrt-Merlin 378.50, которая к сожалению уже не обновляется... 
Такой вариант еще актуален и может "стоять" на страже ? 

В настройках выставлено



> Включить брандмауэр - Да
> Включить защиту DoS - Да
> Тип регистрируемых пакетов - Отсутствует
> Отвечать на пинг-запросы из WAN - Нет

----------


## aleyer

> Глобально, если вы не хотите вникать или тратить часы на разбирательства, то возьмите любой другой роутер. НЕ такие уж они дырявые. D-LINK конечно не рассматривайте ни под каким видом.


 Да ладно. После того же OpenWRT, интерфейс настройки Mikrotik'a не вызывыет никаких проблем с пониманием и настройкой, по крайней мере базовой (если нужен просто маршрутизатор с NAT).

----------


## Полесов

> Хочу поставить что-то " сюрйозное и защищенное " на входе...
> .


 если лень вникать в микротик (что вобщем-то  полезно для общего развития), берите кинетик последних выпусков.
туполинк и длинк - только в мусор.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сейчас имеется RT-N16 с прошивкой Asuswrt-Merlin 378.50, которая к сожалению уже не обновляется... 
> Такой вариант еще актуален и может "стоять" на страже ? 
> 
> В настройках выставлено


 Вы думаете «хакеры» занимаются благотворительностью. Нет, они бабки зарабатывают. Тратить время на поиск дырки в малоизвестной ветке прошивки которую используют смешное количество людей. 

Советую Tomato или его ветку AdvancedTomato.




> Да ладно. После того же OpenWRT, интерфейс настройки Mikrotik'a не вызывыет никаких проблем с пониманием и настройкой, по крайней мере базовой (если нужен просто маршрутизатор с NAT).


 И поэтому я ничего не написал про OpenWRT, потому что советовать его неподготовленным людям, как и Mikrotik, не имеет смысла. Для нас это удовольствие, а для них это огромная потеря времени.




> если лень вникать в микротик (что вобщем-то  полезно для общего развития), берите кинетик последних выпусков.
> туполинк и длинк - только в мусор.


 Да, точно, совсем забыл. Совершенно верно, в данный момент лучше брать ZyXel и помнить что Keenetic это уже другая фирма. Но навряд ли они успели так быстро испортится. 

TP-LINK мне нравятся, когда их в OpenWRT перешить, то вполне себе ничего. Но на заводской прошивке тоже вполне можно жить.

----------


## Tapamad

> Да, точно, совсем забыл. Совершенно верно, в данный момент лучше брать ZyXel и помнить что Keenetic это уже другая фирма. Но навряд ли они успели так быстро испортится. 
> 
> TP-LINK мне нравятся, когда их в OpenWRT перешить, то вполне себе ничего. Но на заводской прошивке тоже вполне можно жить.


  А из Zyxel Keentic (вижу есть несколько вариантов) какой вариант предпочесть ? 

Вроде как  ZyXEL Keenetic Giga III самый мощный и навороченный (Wi-Fi 802.11 b / g / n / ac / 4x 10/100/1000 Ethernet / 1xUSB 2.0 + 1xUSB 3.0)  но ZyXEL Keenetic III  вроде новее (более поздняя дата выпуска) и имеет Wi-Fi 802.11 b / g / n / 4x 10/100

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А из Zyxel Keentic (вижу есть несколько вариантов) какой вариант предпочесть ? 
> 
> Вроде как  ZyXEL Keenetic Giga III самый мощный и навороченный (Wi-Fi 802.11 b / g / n / ac / 4x 10/100/1000 Ethernet / 1xUSB 2.0 + 1xUSB 3.0)  но ZyXEL Keenetic III  вроде новее (более поздняя дата выпуска) и имеет Wi-Fi 802.11 b / g / n / 4x 10/100


 Я не могу порекомендовать роутер со 100 мбит портами. Лучше уж брать на многие года с гигабитом. Keenetic Giga III у всего лишь у одной фирмы в наличии, то есть считайте что его нет в наличии. 
Остаются тогда только Keenetic, которых одна штука — Keenetic Giga (KN-1010).

Но переплата в 50$-100$ за Wave 2 и Dual Boot выглядит не очень. 
Тот же Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G за 30-40$ на том же железе, но без плюшек выглядит намного лучше. Но с ним же возится и возится.

----------


## Dominion

при такой цене даже микротик с двумя дипазонами проходит. Там же, вроде, простой мастер прикрутили, даже неподготовленный человек с настройкой справится.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> простой мастер прикрутили


 Этот мастер лучше никогда не использовать и забыть про него как страшный сон. 
Он очень "красиво" затирает предыдущие настройки.

----------


## Полесов

> при такой цене даже микротик с двумя дипазонами проходит. Там же, вроде, простой мастер прикрутили, даже неподготовленный человек с настройкой справится.


 его можно применять только сразу  после сброса в дефолт.
потом поверх вы свои  кастомные настройки делаете. 
в другой последовательности нельзя, иначе затрутся ваши настройки.

----------


## Rhumb

Уважаемые знатоки! Подскажите, пожалуйста - неужели настолько Mikrotik замороченный в настройке? Нацелился на  Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) - пока что альтернативы ему по цене не вижу - имею в виду, с гигабитными портами. ZyXel и Asus выходят хорошо дороже - TP Link после вышеуказанных постов не рассматривал

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Уважаемые знатоки! Подскажите, пожалуйста - неужели настолько Mikrotik замороченный в настройке? Нацелился на  Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) - пока что альтернативы ему по цене не вижу - имею в виду, с гигабитными портами. ZyXel и Asus выходят хорошо дороже - TP Link после вышеуказанных постов не рассматривал


 Судите сами сложно это или нет. Но да, разбираться придется. В особенности как не нарваться в интернете на старые говно инструкции. Но после того как настроили про него можно забыть.

----------


## Dominion

> В особенности как не нарваться в интернете на старые говно инструкции. Но после того как настроили про него можно забыть.


 Инструкции типа такой есть смысл рассматривать как "надёжные"?

----------


## denizz

Пришли Ксяоми 3г. Раньше дела с ними не имел, как не имел дело и с падаваном. Что могу сказать, Ксяоми прошитая в опенврт - реально очень все более менее хорошо. Ксяоми прошитая в падавана - нормальная работа только в режиме точки доступа, если использовать как роутер, то периодически зависает wan порт. 
Что понравилось реально далеко бьет wifi. Как по мне во всем остальном mikrotik и стабильнее и лучше и сразу из коробки, не нужно морочить голову с сайтом ксяоми, прометеем и нестыковками. Если их брать то только со скидкой как была и чисто под вайфай или какие то подключения по юсб.

----------


## Полесов

у меня сяоми на работе  несколько штук, на стоковой прошивке,  в режиме точек доступа
без проблем абсолютно

----------


## denizz

> у меня сяоми на работе  несколько штук, на стоковой прошивке,  в режиме точек доступа
> без проблем абсолютно


 На китайской прошивке и с опенврт все ок. траблы были именно с падаваном. Да и врежиме точка доступа тоже все ок.  Может конечно не правильно прошилось или прошивка не правильно собралась. 
Хотя у меня траблы с тенетовской линией. На микротике периодически падает скорость до 2-3 мегабит вместо 100. На опенврт та же фигня. Лечилось просто вытаскиванием шнурка и вставлением его обратно. На падаване же тупо висло. Ну и вообще если честно то падаван не понравился. Пляски с бубном по его установке, плюс ну как то визуально после микротика ну никак. Вроде все есть, но вот не зашло. 
Из плюсов: отличная точка доступа. Хорошо бьет и скорость все отлично. Как роутер же не понравилось.

----------


## Полесов

> Ни падает скорость до 2-3 мегабит вместо 100. На опенврт та же фигня. .


 похоже на ошибки в линии.
в микротике можно посмотреть количество ошибок на физ, интерфейсе.
поиграться автосогласнованием скорости (вкл/выкл)
спросить у прова что он видит на свитче

----------


## denizz

> похоже на ошибки в линии.
> в микротике можно посмотреть количество ошибок на физ, интерфейсе.
> поиграться автосогласнованием скорости (вкл/выкл)
> спросить у прова что он видит на свитче


 Тенет ничего не видит, ну или не хочет видеть. видишь, что скорость упала, звонишь в тенет, они такие а вы роутер перезагружали, я им зачем его перезагружать, посмотрите, что вы видите, они такие ничего не видим. Все вот и поговорили ))))) вынимаешь шнур, вставляешь и все ок. Причем перезагрузка не помогает, надо именно вытащить шнурок и вставить.

----------


## maxx™

А Mikrotik підтримує торенти, зовнішній диск через самбу, фільтрацію реклами як OpenWRT?

----------


## Полесов

> А Mikrotik підтримує торенти, зовнішній диск через самбу, фільтрацію реклами як OpenWRT?


 1. нет
2. да
4. только если прописать dns adguard

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Инструкции типа такой есть смысл рассматривать как "надёжные"?


 В принципе да. А эта последняя из рассылки безопасности совсем свежая от 3 августа.
Приведу яркий пример, что всё нужно фильтровать головою. Сотрудник Mikrotik толково рассказал, как защищаться, но по окончанию ему накидали сценарии, когда может выйти тыква. 




> фільтрацію реклами як OpenWRT?


 https://stopad.kplus.pro/, но применять нужно с большой осторожностью. Слабенькие Mikrotik могут не выдержат большие списки.

----------


## Igrik

а какой микротик, поддерживает торенты?

----------


## maxx™

> а какой микротик, поддерживает торенты?


 Так відповідь:



> 1. нет

----------


## Igrik

> Так відповідь:


 эх.. а я уже запланировал купить микротик..
а какой тогда роутер взять, чтобы и торенты можно было раздавать-качаь?
не гигабитный конечно же.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> эх.. а я уже запланировал купить микротик..
> а какой тогда роутер взять, чтобы и торенты можно было раздавать-качаь?
> не гигабитный конечно же.


 Уточните что вы имеете в виду. Если роутер в заводской прошивке которого есть Transmission, то это вроде только у ZyXel/Keenetic.

----------


## Dominion

Пара копеек про роутер и торренты:
Были у меня Асусы, которые "поддерживали торренты" и внешние жесткие диски с самбой и доп. плюшки, типа homecloud и весть это джаз. И пробовал я этим пользоваться и пришёл к выводу, что работает оно паршиво, когда на тот несчастный роутер нагружить ещё тонну барахла. Узнал про микротик, почитал, перешёл на него. Теперь, в качестве примитивной раздачи файлов по сети, торрентов DLNA сервера и прочего работает дома простой однобордовый комп raspberry pi3 - на openmediavault, который работае достаточно стабильно, может управляться с телефона и клиент торрентов тоже с телефона. Свои 100 Мбит держит нормально. Зимой, когда будет время, думаю заказать себе домой такую штуку, на той же философии. Полноценный NAS строить нет смысла, а для простых нужд такая вещь вполне подходит.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Зимой, когда будет время, думаю заказать себе домой такую штуку, на той же философии. Полноценный NAS строить нет смысла, а для простых нужд такая вещь вполне подходит.


 Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G на чтение имеет по USB3.0 такую же скорость. На запись конечно поменьше ~40-45.

----------


## Полесов

dns серверы режущие рекламу

https://adguard.com/en/adguard-dns/overview.html

DNS servers
*Default
Use these servers to block ads, tracking and phishing*
176.103.130.130
176.103.130.131
Or use IPv6 addresses
2a00:5a60::ad1:0ff
2a00:5a60::ad2:0ff
*Family protection
Default + blocking adult websites + safe search*
176.103.130.132
176.103.130.134
Or use IPv6 addresses
2a00:5a60::bad1:0ff
2a00:5a60::bad2:0ff

----------


## leshiy_odessa

А у меня вот так :

----------


## Angel_Masha

У кого можно спросить за + к карме ( к репе) правильно ли настроен роутер. скринам покидаю инфо ? герцах не очень понятно .

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У кого можно спросить за + к карме ( к репе) правильно ли настроен роутер. скринам покидаю инфо ? герцах не очень понятно .


 Если вы про БРИЗ, то заходите сюда и смотрите что и как правильно настроено.

----------


## Dominion

Приветствую,
Есть желание использовать TL-WDR4300 в качестве точки доступа 5Ггц. Мне нужно надёжное решение, чтобы работало и не требовало внимания (это у родителей). Железу уже лет 5 наверное. Пишут про него разное, нехорошее в том числе. Есть ли смысл пытаться использовать его для этой цели? Если "да" - есть ли смысл шить какую-то open-wrt или dd-wrt для повышения стабильности или просто на стоке?
Если "нет" - что можно использовать как дешёвую точку доступа на 5Ггц (кроме того ксиоми)? HAP AC lite?

----------


## Полесов

TL-WDR4300 уже в наличии?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Приветствую,
> Есть желание использовать TL-WDR4300 в качестве точки доступа 5Ггц. Мне нужно надёжное решение, чтобы работало и не требовало внимания (это у родителей). Железу уже лет 5 наверное. Пишут про него разное, нехорошее в том числе. Есть ли смысл пытаться использовать его для этой цели? Если "да" - есть ли смысл шить какую-то open-wrt или dd-wrt для повышения стабильности или просто на стоке?
> Если "нет" - что можно использовать как дешёвую точку доступа на 5Ггц (кроме того ксиоми)? HAP AC lite?


 Нельзя дать 100% гарантию беспроблемного оборудования. Кроме Mikrotik конечно. Но думаю что вам стоит начать с того что имеется. Поставьте OpenWRT и ни в коем случае не DD-WRT. Вчерашний релиз 18.06.1 возможно пока не стоит (я бы лично поставил его), но проверенный LEDE 17.01.5 вполне себе тоже пойдет. 

Главное не забудьте предварительно обновить заводскую прошивку чтобы заиметь обновленный U-Boot.

----------


## Dominion

> TL-WDR4300 уже в наличии?


 К сожалению да. Последние лет 5 работает роутером. Думаю: или использовать его как точку доступа или продать. Зашёл посоветоваться

UPD: Спасибо! Попробую с тем, что есть сперва. Поменяю роутер, а это сделаю на openWRT

----------


## aleyer

> К сожалению да. Последние лет 5 работает роутером. Думаю: или использовать его как точку доступа или продать. Зашёл посоветоваться
> 
> UPD: Спасибо! Попробую с тем, что есть сперва. Поменяю роутер, а это сделаю на openWRT


 У меня как точка доступа +свитч пашет 740 или 741-й на OpenWrt. Нужен был именно свитч, а вспомнил, что такое старье есть. Ну а он пашет себе и пашет, а значит и черт с ним.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У меня как точка доступа +свитч пашет 740 или 741-й на OpenWrt.


 О да, есть такой аппарат V4 под наблюдением. Он под OpenWRT просто шикарен.

----------


## Полесов

> К сожалению да. Последние лет 5 работает роутером. Думаю: или использовать его как точку доступа или продать.


 конечно использовать как ТД
можно в стоке а если будет виснуть - LEDE .

----------


## vlad11

> Нельзя дать 100% гарантию беспроблемного оборудования. Кроме Mikrotik конечно.


 Как раз Микротик не относится к этому классу оборудования.
На форуме Наге есть отдельная ветка по проблемам с Микротикам и она довольно большая.

----------


## Полесов

> Как раз Микротик не относится к этому классу оборудования.
> На форуме Наге есть отдельная ветка по проблемам с Микротикам и она довольно большая.


 много лет эксплуатирую  - все отлично.
безпроблемное железо.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Как раз Микротик не относится к этому классу оборудования.
> На форуме Наге есть отдельная ветка по проблемам с Микротикам и она довольно большая.


 Там скорее претензии к ограничением RouterOS или его глюкам. К стандартному HOME использованию претензий практически нет. К глюкам железа претензий очень мало. Или они зафиксированы.

----------


## vlad11

> Там скорее претензии к ограничением RouterOS или его глюкам. К стандартному HOME использованию претензий практически нет. К глюкам железа претензий очень мало. Или они зафиксированы.


 Точнее, те, кто осознанно взяли себе домой Микротики, более квалифицированны в IT, чем рядовой home user.

----------


## orinoko

> Точнее, те, кто осознанно взяли себе домой Микротики, более квалифицированны в IT, чем рядовой home user.


 Тут как сказать. В последнее время заметил активность в плане сканирования портов с местных IP. Оказалось - немалый процент взломанных микротиков без намёка на какую то защиту извне и с необновлёнными прошивками. На бОльшую часть я смог зайти, почистить от фигни, обновить и настроить по минимуму фаер, уж пусть меня простят хозяева этих роутеров.

----------


## lockon1978

> Тут как сказать. В последнее время заметил активность в плане сканирования портов с местных IP. Оказалось - немалый процент взломанных микротиков без намёка на какую то защиту извне и с необновлёнными прошивками. На бОльшую часть я смог зайти, почистить от фигни, обновить и настроить по минимуму фаер, уж пусть меня простят хозяева этих роутеров.


 Я обновляюсь до bag fix only всегда. Может лучше current?

----------


## orinoko

Я всегда обновляю до current

----------


## Dominion

Как вы обновляете микротики: скриптом, который проверяет обновления и устанавливает с периодичностью или всё-таки руками?

----------


## Полесов

я - руками, только если багфиксы есть  ( как в анекдоте:  "работает - не трогай")
почему - у меня сеть,  и просто не хочется ехать к роутерам в случае "падения"


обновление до актуальной  - примерно раз в год.

----------


## Полесов

> На бОльшую часть я смог зайти, почистить от фигни, обновить и настроить по минимуму фаер, уж пусть меня простят хозяева этих роутеров.


 
я написал прову - пусть сам с ними разбирается

----------


## orinoko

> я написал прову - пусть сам с ними разбирается


 Вы знаете, я тоже написал провайдеру, со списком IP адресов. Мне ответили, что, как в анекдоте по милицию, "вот когда вас убъют, тогда и обращайтесь", и что это не наше дело. То есть я просто попросил сообщить хозяевам этих адресов, чтобы разобрались с роутерами, но был мягко послан.
Фикс, который закрывает очень серьёзную уязвимость в микротике, был закрыт не так давно. Версия должна быть не ниже 6.42.1. Это баг позволял заполучить файл базы данных и расшифровать связку логин@пароль администратора устройства.

----------


## maxx™

> Вы знаете, я тоже написал провайдеру, со списком IP адресов. Мне ответили, что, как в анекдоте по милицию, "вот когда вас убъют, тогда и обращайтесь", и что это не наше дело. То есть я просто попросил сообщить хозяевам этих адресов, чтобы разобрались с роутерами, но был мягко послан.


 А провайдеру яка різниця що там? Це виключно проблеми абонентів.

----------


## orinoko

> А провайдеру яка різниця що там? Це виключно проблеми абонентів.


 Я не спорю. Поэтому я попросил. Для них это дело 5 минут, им дольше было мне писать ответ.  А у меня нет контактов этих абонентов. 
Поэтому после ответа провайдера пришлось побыть цифровым Робин Гудом. К сожалению, не на все взломанные роутеры я смог получить доступ, так как это не моя специфика, я пользовался общедоступными средствами.

----------


## lockon1978

> Вы знаете, я тоже написал провайдеру, со списком IP адресов. Мне ответили, что, как в анекдоте по милицию, "вот когда вас убъют, тогда и обращайтесь", и что это не наше дело. То есть я просто попросил сообщить хозяевам этих адресов, чтобы разобрались с роутерами, но был мягко послан.
> Фикс, который закрывает очень серьёзную уязвимость в микротике, был закрыт не так давно. Версия должна быть не ниже 6.42.1. Это баг позволял заполучить файл базы данных и расшифровать связку логин@пароль администратора устройства.


 Даже с настроенным firewall? я ограничиваю доступ по ssh и ftp и доступ к роутеру только из локалки

----------


## orinoko

> Даже с настроенным firewall? я ограничиваю доступ по ssh и ftp и доступ к роутеру только из локалки


 web-интерфейс тоже обязательно на улицу не выставлять. Или вообще заблокировать
Каким то образом проходили мимо фаера. Причём, как только они получают доступ, то в автоматическом режиме кроме всего остального сразу отключают все запрещающие правила фаера.

----------


## lockon1978

> web-интерфейс тоже обязательно на улицу не выставлять. Или вообще заблокировать
> Каким то образом проходили мимо фаера. Причём, как только они получают доступ, то в автоматическом режиме кроме всего остального сразу отключают все запрещающие правила фаера.


 Спасибо, буду на current прошивать

----------


## Полесов

> web-интерфейс тоже обязательно на улицу не выставлять. Или вообще заблокировать


    наружу должен светится только порт для VPN
   логин/пароль посложнее , и можно спать спокойно,  пусть брутфорсят

----------


## Dominion

> наружу должен светится только порт для VPN
>    логин/пароль посложнее , и можно спать спокойно,  пусть брутфорсят


 RDP наружу?

----------


## orinoko

> RDP наружу?


 Причём тут VPN к RDP ?

----------


## Dominion

> Причём тут VPN к RDP ?


 Полесов написла тезис: "наружу должен светится только порт для VPN"
Я поинтересовался: на сколько плохо если наружу торчит ещё и порт RDP. 
Писал лаконично, были обстоятельства.

----------


## orinoko

> Полесов написла тезис: "наружу должен светится только порт для VPN"
> Я поинтересовался: на сколько плохо если наружу торчит ещё и порт RDP. 
> Писал лаконично, были обстоятельства.


 Извините, не смог понять сестру таланта  :smileflag:  
Стантартный порт (3389) тоже очень не рекомендуется, не далее как через часик его детектят и начитается наезд на сервер. Нестандартный порт спасает на довольно продолжительное время, но рано или поздно его тоже вылавливают. Разве что создавать "белый" список IP, по которым "можно".

----------


## Dominion

> Извините, не смог понять сестру таланта  
> Стантартный порт (3389) тоже очень не рекомендуется, не далее как через часик его детектят и начитается наезд на сервер. Нестандартный порт спасает на довольно продолжительное время, но рано или поздно его тоже вылавливают. Разве что создавать "белый" список IP, по которым "можно".


 Порты нестандартные, само собой. Хотя, я в серьёз не надеялся на эту меру. Белый список - не могу, там проброс портов к одному внутреннему серверу, надо чтобы клиенты в crm ходили
Считал RDP достаточно надёжным. Пароли 15+ символов

----------


## orinoko

Почему считал? Протокол надёжный, 15 символов устанешь перебирать. Но во время активного процесса подбора это мероприятие занимает ресурсы компьютера, тут чисто из этих соображений.

----------


## Полесов

В настьройках политики безопасносности установите правило - блокировка учетки  на 30 минут при 3 неудачных попытках входа 
и и включитье правило требущее сложный пароль или запретите его менять пользователям

сам rdp вроде надежен, давно не слышал ничего о дырках

----------


## Dominion

О, спасибо за уточнення, так и сделаю.

----------


## coder_ak

> Есть желание использовать TL-WDR4300 в качестве точки доступа 5Ггц. Мне нужно надёжное решение, чтобы работало и не требовало внимания (это у родителей). Железу уже лет 5 наверное. Пишут про него разное, нехорошее в том числе. Есть ли смысл пытаться использовать его для этой цели? Если "да" - есть ли смысл шить какую-то open-wrt или dd-wrt для повышения стабильности или просто на стоке?


 У меня оно как раз лет 5-6 работает в режиме - когда-то настроил и забыл. Если свет не моргает, то иногда зачем-то заходя в настройки можно увидеть аптайм в 270 дней. Почитав описание этих wrt понял, что оно то что-то не поддерживает, то требует вечных ковыряний, поэтому даже не пытался. Родная прошивка устраивает более, чем полностью. Дома все устройства только по WiFi, никаких проблем.

----------


## Dominion

> У меня оно как раз лет 5-6 работает в режиме - когда-то настроил и забыл. Если свет не моргает, то иногда зачем-то заходя в настройки можно увидеть аптайм в 270 дней. Почитав описание этих wrt понял, что оно то что-то не поддерживает, то требует вечных ковыряний, поэтому даже не пытался. Родная прошивка устраивает более, чем полностью. Дома все устройства только по WiFi, никаких проблем.


 у меня пока тоже работает, при тех нагрузках, что у родителей. Беспокот информация об уязвимости єтих роутеров. Дополнительно: то, что там нет VPN сервера. Хочу роутером поставить Мікротік НАР АС2 и єтот прошить на ту же WRT и юзать как точку доступа в дальней комнате. Там щас точкой работает какой-то старій ТП Линк, так он падает как раз.

----------


## Mirraslava*

Сразу говорю, я в этом не совсем, точнее совсем не разбираюсь, муж попросил спросить:
Если 2.4ггц канал занимает примерно 2 соседних в верх и вниз а их всего 13, и найти свободный просто невозможно, то сколько соседних каналов занимает диапазон 5ггц? Муж говорит, что если поставить 5ггц роутер то скорость будет лучше. Мол там и каналов больше и скорость лучше. А то он смотрел диапазон 2.4 он полностью забит. А на 5ггц только один канал занят.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сразу говорю, я в этом не совсем, точнее совсем не разбираюсь, муж попросил спросить:
> Если 2.4ггц канал занимает примерно 2 соседних в верх и вниз а их всего 13, и найти свободный просто невозможно, то сколько соседних каналов занимает диапазон 5ггц? Муж говорит, что если поставить 5ггц роутер то скорость будет лучше. Мол там и каналов больше и скорость лучше. А то он смотрел диапазон 2.4 он полностью забит. А на 5ггц только один канал занят.


 Да, на 5Гцц ситуация намного лучше. В первую очередь из-за того, что не многие могут позволить или не хотят покупать новый роутер. Ну и каналов там конечно побольше. 

Картинка для изучения. Мы видим что есть 9 не пересекающихся каналов по 40MHz и 4 канала по 80Mhz.

----------


## SergSSS

> Да, на 5Гцц ситуация намного лучше. В первую очередь из-за того, что не многие могут позволить или не хотят покупать новый роутер. Ну и каналов там конечно побольше. 
> 
> Картинка для изучения. Мы видим что есть 9 не пересекающихся каналов по 40MHz и 4 канала по 80Mhz.


 Дополню инфо.
Дальность у 5Ггц поменьше, это хуже с одной стороны, а с другой поэтому и соседние сети не мешают.
И еще не все устройства поддерживают 5Ггц.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Дальность у 5Ггц поменьше, это хуже с одной стороны, а с другой поэтому и соседние сети не мешают.


 Я бы использовал другой термин как — проникаемость. То есть через одинаковые стены 5ГЦц и 2ГЦц пробивают по разному.

----------


## SergSSS

> Я бы использовал другой термин как — проникаемость. То есть через одинаковые стены 5ГЦц и 2ГЦц пробивают по разному.


 Наверно можно и так сказать, не отрицаю.
То есть если без преград в прямой видимости на открытой местности у них одинаковое расстояние связи?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Наверно можно и так сказать, не отрицаю.
> То есть если без преград в прямой видимости на открытой местности у них одинаковое расстояние связи?


 Относительное вранье, но на километры спокойно работает. 




> Радиомост AirFiber 5X разработан для построения внешних беспроводных соединений типа "точка-точка" на дальние дистанции. Благодаря инновационным технологическим решениям команды Ubiquiti, дальность действия устройства составляет сверх *50км*, а скорость передачи данных  - 500мб/сек.

----------


## lockon1978

> Я бы использовал другой термин как — проникаемость. То есть через одинаковые стены 5ГЦц и 2ГЦц пробивают по разному.


 Это называется дифракция, на частоте 5 ГГц длина волны меньше и из-за этого хуже проходит через препятствия и на открытой местности проиграет в дальности с частотой 2.4 ГГц.

----------


## maxx™

> Это называется дифракция, на частоте 5 ГГц длина волны меньше и из-за этого хуже проходит через препятствия и на открытой местности проиграет в дальности с частотой 2.4 ГГц.


  Я би про відкриту місцевість так не казав...

----------


## lockon1978

> Я би про відкриту місцевість так не казав...


 согласен, надо смотреть опытным путем

----------


## Seiko

стал вопрос замены старого роутера на новый
что имеем-
частный дом-этажный,есть интернет от Сохо с wifi,работает телек,ноут,и мелкие гаджеты
на старом роутере-на телеке подвисать картинка стала если все активно используют интернет,на ноуте вообще-трабл-так долго открываются страницы...
планируем подключить еще один телек-будет от wifi работать
вопрос-какой роутер последнего поколения выбрать?

----------


## maxx™

> стал вопрос замены старого роутера на новый
> что имеем-
> частный дом-этажный,есть интернет от Сохо с wifi,работает телек,ноут,и мелкие гаджеты
> *на старом роутере-на телеке подвисать картинка стала если все активно используют интернет*,на ноуте вообще-трабл-так долго открываются страницы...
> планируем подключить еще один телек-будет от wifi работать
> вопрос-какой роутер последнего поколения выбрать?


 З новим роутером може бути та сама проблема, бо канал залишиться без змін. Якщо не бажаєте кабель, то дивитесь що підтримує ТВ та спробуйте ТВ перенести на 5 ГГц, а інші пристрої залишити у 2.4 чи навпаки. Тобто можна дивитись на роутери з двома діапазонами.

----------


## Seiko

> З новим роутером може бути та сама проблема, бо канал залишиться без змін. Якщо не бажаєте кабель, то дивитесь що підтримує ТВ та спробуйте ТВ перенести на 5 ГГц, а інші пристрої залишити у 2.4 чи навпаки. Тобто можна дивитись на роутери з двома діапазонами.


 телевизор сейчас на кабеле
как это сделать ручками?

----------


## Tapamad

Может кто подскажет минимальный по цене вариант роутера (адаптера) для подключения 3G USB модема к роутеру "без USB портов" по витой паре (RJ45).
По схеме - USB 3G Модем --(USB)--> Мини-роутер (адаптер) --(RJ45)--> Стационарный роутер с 4 портами LAN и 1 WAN + Wifi

Что-то типа такого


  *Показать скрытый текст* ** 



Только можно без Wifi  - чисто вариант USB порт под 3G модем - RJ45 в роутер

Ну или может у кого есть опыть настройки 3G модема ZTE MF669 на роутере DLink DIR320 A1 с портом USB, прошитым прошивкой tomato-NDUSB-1.28_DANtes_071110 с встроенной поддержкой 3G модемов в качестве источника WAN 

Правда у меня он (DLink DIR320 A1 + tomato-NDUSB-1.28_DANtes_071110) в упор не видит ZTE MF669 
Модем полностью рабочий и подключается в порту ноутбука и также через мобильный роутер Asus WL-330N3G

----------


## maxx™

> телевизор сейчас на кабеле
> как это сделать ручками?


 а швидкість інтернету яка та який роутер зараз?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Может кто подскажет минимальный по цене вариант роутера (адаптера) для подключения 3G USB модема к роутеру "без USB портов" по витой паре (RJ45).


 Это возможно только если вы сами скомпилируете себе прошивку OpenWRT. Других вариантов я не вижу. Разбираться долго и судя по вопросу вы это делать не будете. Поэтому выкиньте этот D-LINK и купите другой роутер.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> стал вопрос замены старого роутера на новый
> что имеем-


 Сфотографируйте серебристую наклейку с названием модели на днище роутера и выложите здесь.

----------


## Tapamad

> Это возможно только если вы сами скомпилируете себе прошивку OpenWRT. Других вариантов я не вижу. Разбираться долго и судя по вопросу вы это делать не будете. Поэтому выкиньте этот D-LINK и купите другой роутер.


  Все получилось с прошивкой DIR320-3.0.6.5218 от Vampik




> Переход с оригинальной прошивки D-Link осуществляется через промежуточную прошивку DIR320-wimax-1.2.6.bin. Переход со старой прошивки от энтузиастов для WL500GPv2 осуществляется загрузкой прошивки по tftp в момент включения роутера. IP-адрес загрузчика: 192.168.0.1, на устройстве с которого производится прошивка необходимо установить адрес из подсети 192.168.0.0/24.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Все получилось с прошивкой DIR320-3.0.6.5218 от Vampik


 Эта очень старая прошивка (ядро). Хотя вокруг неё кое чего и наваяли.
Как минимум всё дыры Wi-Fi у вас есть. А может и SSH они тоже не пофиксили.

----------


## Tapamad

> Эта очень старая прошивка (ядро). Хотя вокруг неё кое чего и наваяли.
> Как минимум всё дыры Wi-Fi у вас есть. А может и SSH они тоже не пофиксили.


 А новее я так думаю ничего нет ? 
А что за дыры на Wifi ? 

PS роутер родителям - в "село"... Врядли там ктото будет что-то по нормальному ковырять...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А новее я так думаю ничего нет ?


 https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start?dataflt%5BModel*%7E%5D=DIR-320

http://tomato.groov.pl/?page_id=164

----------


## Seiko

> Сфотографируйте серебристую наклейку с названием модели на днище роутера и выложите здесь.


 нашла коробку
марка TP-LINK №TL-WR1043ND
диапазон 2.4Гц и ФСЁ!
таких 2штуки-1 стоит на входе кабеля в дом(цокольный этаж)
а 2-й- на 1эт. возле телевизора-и он от него работает по кабелю 
WiFi раздается 1-м-внизу и 2-м-на 1эт. и частично(уже со слабым диапазоном)на 2-м
1)какую модель взять?
Archer C50?C60?C1200?
2)одного хватит,чтобы поставить на входе кабеля?(цокольный этаж) или надо два?,т.к. планирутся еще 1 телек с раздачей по WiFi-ю?

----------


## Jorik83

где можно приобрести роутер микротик в Одессе или проверенный продавец в Украине

----------


## aleyer

> где можно приобрести роутер микротик в Одессе или проверенный продавец в Украине


 Я тут недавно брал самовывозом. Вот как раз настраиваю сижу.

----------


## orinoko

> где можно приобрести роутер микротик в Одессе или проверенный продавец в Украине


 Н-Бис, DataPlus...
Ищется поиском в гугле "mikrotik Одесса"

----------


## Dominion

> где можно приобрести роутер микротик в Одессе или проверенный продавец в Украине


 Брал здесь два раза. Нормально.

----------


## pahaniche

> Я тут недавно брал самовывозом. Вот как раз настраиваю сижу.


 


> Брал здесь два раза. Нормально.


 брал в обеих конторах - всё ОК!

----------


## Jorik83

для компа вай фай адаптеры с 5 герц с интерфейсом PCI-E есть что то кроме асус?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> для компа вай фай адаптеры с 5 герц с интерфейсом PCI-E есть что то кроме асус?


 Можно собрать самому, но хлопотно.



Wi-Fi Wireless Mini PCI-E Card (INTEL 5300, 450 Mbps, 2.4/5.0GHz) [LENOVO/IBM].


Купить дешевый роутер на 5Ghz  по моему лучше.

----------


## Jorik83

я в пс хочу вместо ASUS PCE-N15 на 2.4
у нас в доме в этом диапазоне живого места нет
можно конечно роутер но те 5 розеток что есть возле пс все заняты, а тыкать туда сюда энтузиазма не придает
к тому же стоимость такой карты и роутера будет сопоставима, в этом случае лучше карту

----------


## asus00000

Сколько роутеров не перепробовал, действительно нормально работающий и не режущий скорость ТОЛЬКО Zyxel !!! Только он не режит скорость и работает без перебоев в режиме подключения интернета по VPN -самое требовательное к железу роутера подключение. Вот нарыл табличку сколько каждый роутер выдает, или "режет", все роутеры тестированы провайдером интернета:



Может кому то поможет с выбором)))

----------


## Полесов

> Только он не режит скорость


 дальше можно не читать.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сколько роутеров не перепробовал, действительно нормально работающий и не режущий скорость ТОЛЬКО Zyxel !!! Только он не режит скорость и работает без перебоев в режиме подключения интернета по VPN -самое требовательное к железу роутера подключение. Вот нарыл табличку сколько каждый роутер выдает, или "режет", все роутеры тестированы провайдером интернета:
> 
> Может кому то поможет с выбором)))


 Для начала вам нужно понять почему роутер не справляется с нагрузкой. Например узнать что такое VPN, HardwareNAT, PPTP, PPPoE и простой DHCP. А потом.... сменить провайдера с PPTP, а не роутер. 

Трехлетнее старье от меня — Роутеры, которые подойдут для "Гигабитного интернета".

----------


## maxx™

> А потом.... сменить провайдера с PPTP, а не роутер.


 От мені цікаво - а провайдерам це навіщо, обладнання ж дорожче.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> От мені цікаво - а провайдерам це навіщо, обладнання ж дорожче.


 У БРИЗа была стойка(и) с 12-14-16... серверами под PPTP. Потом понемногу я и другие начали ворчать, что типа нам проще сменить провайдера чем роутер и они таки сдались... через пару лет. 

Я думаю что им предложили оборудование по нормальной цене, а содержать стойки и добавлять их это накладно. К тому же они не могли конкурировать с конкурентами у которых уже начала появляться скорость более 100 мбит/с.

Я подозреваю, что основная причина это конкурентоспособность. Народе реально начал сваливать на ТЕНЕТ.

----------


## Полесов

на современном оборудовании доступа можно IPoE давать

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> на современном оборудовании доступа можно IPoE давать


 А вот тут они уперлись рогом. Типа запрещено выдавать реальный IP на конечный компьютер, хотя очевидно, что у всех уже давно стоят роутеры.

----------


## SergSSS

> А вот тут они уперлись рогом. Типа запрещено выдавать реальный IP на конечный компьютер, хотя очевидно, что у всех уже давно стоят роутеры.


 Кем запрещен реальник и как же тогда за деньги он предоставляется?

----------


## Полесов

> А вот тут они уперлись рогом. Типа запрещено выдавать реальный IP на конечный компьютер, х


 одно с другим не связано.

----------


## bibliofil

На Али скидка на любимца гиков  Mi Router r3G
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Xiaom...a761057f4631-3

----------


## Полесов

Тут еще дешевле
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Xiaom...20677.115288.0

----------


## Полесов

минироутер NEXX WT3020 за 11 долл.
ставится OpenWRT 

налетай
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/NEXX-...5d93fe4b8330-0

----------


## maxx™

> минироутер NEXX WT3020 за 11 долл.
> ставится OpenWRT 
> 
> налетай
> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/NEXX-...5d93fe4b8330-0


  Предзаказ, та враховуючи що на фото немає блока живлення, то це ще + $5

----------


## Полесов

> Предзаказ, та враховуючи що на фото немає блока живлення, то це ще + $5


 да ну бросьте
БП с микроусб есть в хозяйстве у каждого гика.

а сэкономить на предзаказе 4 доллара неплохо

----------


## prepaty

Всем привет. Ребята помогите беззащитной девушке))) Нужен роутер в частный дом, но чтобы вай фай ловил по всей территории. Участок 5 соток.

----------


## Полесов

одним не обойдетесь
нужно как минимум два - внутри и снаружи

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем привет. Ребята помогите беззащитной девушке))) Нужен роутер в частный дом, но чтобы вай фай ловил по всей территории. Участок 5 соток.


 Можно конечно взять MikroTik hAP ac2, притулить его куда то в окошку, чтобы светил на улицу. Но вы же хотите нормально, по человечески? 
И само собою нужно по роутеру на каждый этаж и между ними кабель. 

На улицу что-то вроде такого — wAP ac.

----------


## prepaty

> Можно конечно взять MikroTik hAP ac2, притулить его куда то в окошку, чтобы светил на улицу. Но вы же хотите нормально, по человечески? 
> И само собою нужно по роутеру на каждый этаж и между ними кабель. 
> 
> На улицу что-то вроде такого — wAP ac.


 Спасибо, поняла, погляжу.

----------


## Igrik

Таки купил и настроил себе роутер микротик, тот который простой без антен. Доволен, получше будет моего древнего дир300)))
Но почемуто не получилось залить настройки iptv. Может надо как то с бубном потанцевать.
Скачал архив, засунул в программу, но послеребута, ничего не появилось.

----------


## bibliofil

еще надо прописать настройки

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Но почемуто не получилось залить настройки iptv. Может надо как то с бубном потанцевать.


 
Вы неправильно выбрали тип процессора или не совпадают версии RouterOS. 

11. Настройка IPTV. Для просмотра IPTV через роутер нам понадобится IPTV Proxy. У MikroTik это отдельный пакет (программа), который нужно доустановить. Для это в первую очередь мы должны определить две вещи. Версию текущей RouterOS (прошивки) и тип процессора. Эта информация отображается в заголовке окна Winbox.



Скорее всего у вас ARM (hAP ac2) — https://download.mikrotik.com/routeros/6.43.4/all_packages-arm-6.43.4.zip




> Скачал архив, засунул в программу, но послеребута, ничего не появилось.


 А что должно появится?

----------


## Igrik

> Вы неправильно выбрали тип процессора или не совпадают версии RouterOS. 
> 
> 11. Настройка IPTV. Для просмотра IPTV через роутер нам понадобится IPTV Proxy. У MikroTik это отдельный пакет (программа), который нужно доустановить. Для это в первую очередь мы должны определить две вещи. Версию текущей RouterOS (прошивки) и тип процессора. Эта информация отображается в заголовке окна Winbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Скорее всего у вас ARM (hAP ac2) — https://download.mikrotik.com/routeros/6.43.4/all_packages-arm-6.43.4.zip
> 
> 
> ...


 сделал всё по твоей инструкции, потом проверил, как показано, но в списке установленного нет этого файла.

----------


## WannaBe

Задам вопрос по смежной теме.

Нужен *гигабитный неуправляемый коммутатор на 5-8 портов, без PoE*.

Требования:
- надежный, стабильно работающий, не зависающий при нагрузке
- не особо греющийся
- бесшумный (это касается и свича, и адаптера) - будет в спальне стоять (писк/свист адаптера будет раздражать)
- в идеале в черном (темном) металлическом корпусе
- сейчас мне больше 5 портов на одном таком свиче не нужно, но не раз встречал мнения, что производство 5-портовых свичей чрезмерно удешевляют,
чтоб конкурировать с бюджетной китайщиной, а 8-портовые, мол, по статистике - качественней. ХЗ, я далек от этой темы.


Нагуглил в первую очередь всякий ширпотреб вроде D-Link DGS-1005D (8), TP-LINK TL-SG105 (8) и другие модели.
Но по отзывам D-Link часто виснут, а TP-LINK поголовно шумят адаптерами (терпеть это не могу).

Как нечто более стабильное советуют NETGEAR ProSAFE, но там целая радуга семейств - металлические NETGEAR GS105 / GS305 (старая линейка/новая),
пластиковые GS205 / GS605. В каждом семействе - до 5 ревизий. Отличаются ли они аппаратно и как именно отличаются - фиг разберет.

Если у кого-то есть положительный опыт работы с подобными "мало-портовыми" SOHO-свичами,
*прошу посоветовать любимую модель* (которая хоть пару лет не будет о себе напоминать).

Бюджет, ну скажем, до 800 грн (как NETGEAR GS305, TP-LINK TL-SG108, D-Link DGS-1008D).

Linksys LGS105 и SE2500 стоит рассматривать? (второй - вроде бы устарел, а у первого - тоже непонятные ревизии, иди знай, какая к тебе приедет)

----------


## Полесов

у меня есть 5 портов тплинк и 8 портов длинк в мет. корпусе
работают без проблем много лет.
чтобы висли?
не помню

----------


## Quattro

привет.
маршрутизатор микротик хап лайт имеет на борту опцию: гостевая сеть вайфай и домашняя сеть вайфай. Работать они могут одновременно.
При том, в инструкции указано, что гостевую сеть можно оставить открытую(без пароля) и это будет безопасно для домашней сети вайфай.
Так ли это? хочу включить гостевой интернет для трансляции на улицу - будет ли безопасно оставлять гостевую сеть без пароля?

сможет ли рядовой нуждающийся в интернете - нагадить в домашней сети?

----------


## lockon1978

> привет.
> маршрутизатор микротик хап лайт имеет на борту опцию: гостевая сеть вайфай и домашняя сеть вайфай. Работать они могут одновременно.
> При том, в инструкции указано, что гостевую сеть можно оставить открытую(без пароля) и это будет безопасно для домашней сети вайфай.
> Так ли это? хочу включить гостевой интернет для трансляции на улицу - будет ли безопасно оставлять гостевую сеть без пароля?
> 
> сможет ли рядовой нуждающийся в интернете - нагадить в домашней сети?


 надо изолировать гостевую сеть от домашней, использовать другой пул ip адресов, и вообще надо произвести ряд настроек чтобы обезопасить работу с микротик.

----------


## orinoko

> сможет ли рядовой нуждающийся в интернете - нагадить в домашней сети?


 Имейте в виду, что даже если у вас будет всё правильно настроено, он сможет нагадить тем, что чем то нехорошим будет заниматься с вашего IP адреса, из-за чего к вам могут прийти неразговорчивые дяди.
Подумайте хорошо над этим прекрасным порывом вашей души.

----------


## maxx™

> привет.
> маршрутизатор микротик хап лайт имеет на борту опцию: гостевая сеть вайфай и домашняя сеть вайфай. Работать они могут одновременно.
> При том, в инструкции указано, что гостевую сеть можно оставить открытую(без пароля) и это будет безопасно для домашней сети вайфай.
> Так ли это? хочу включить гостевой интернет для трансляции на улицу - будет ли безопасно оставлять гостевую сеть без пароля?
> 
> сможет ли рядовой нуждающийся в интернете - нагадить в домашней сети?


  Рядовий - ні, продвинутий - з ймовірність близький до 1 також ні. А от продавці наркоти можуть використовувати цю мережу для доступу в інет. Воно тобі треба?

----------


## iod

> привет.
> маршрутизатор микротик хап лайт имеет на борту опцию: гостевая сеть вайфай и домашняя сеть вайфай. Работать они могут одновременно.
> При том, в инструкции указано, что гостевую сеть можно оставить открытую(без пароля) и это будет безопасно для домашней сети вайфай.
> Так ли это? хочу включить гостевой интернет для трансляции на улицу - будет ли безопасно оставлять гостевую сеть без пароля?
> 
> сможет ли рядовой нуждающийся в интернете - нагадить в домашней сети?


 Сможет. Реальный пример из США - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkTjorcNrsp

----------


## shural

> Всем привет. Ребята помогите беззащитной девушке))) Нужен роутер в частный дом, но чтобы вай фай ловил по всей территории. Участок 5 соток.


 Поставил себе домой точку доступа Ruckus 7962. Ловит в радиусе 17 метров дома + 25 метров на улице. Есть ещё парочка таких

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Поставил себе домой точку доступа Ruckus 7962. Ловит в радиусе 17 метров дома + 25 метров на улице. Есть ещё парочка таких


 А смысл? Дешевле и лучшу купить несколько точек. Напишите цену Ruckus, мы тут всё вместе посмеемся.
Были отзывы что  Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G за 40$  ловили на первом с 4-5 этажа . Это вообще не показатель.

----------


## shural

2500 грн, но можно поговорить. Можно конечно повесить несколько точек, но я wi-fi на микротик выключил, сейчас в нём нет необходимости

----------


## shural

> INDOOR AP, *802.11A/B/G/N*, 19 ELEM, POE, 2 PO. 
> 
>   а где вы такой уродливый корпус повесите в квартире?:


 "Уродливый" корпус прикрывает собой антену, благодаря которой диаграмма направленности шире в горизонтальной плоскости по сравнению с другими моделями рукус. Я себе специально именно эту модель оставил, ока не подвешивал, просто поставил на тумбочке.
 Есть менее уродливый 7982, там и 3 канала на каждой частоте, 900Мбит может выдать. Безусловно, точки изначально не для дома задуманы, но цена относительно гуманная, позволяет поставить одну такую и забыть что такое "отваливается" wi-fi 

Ну и 802.11A/B/G/N это конечно не фонтан, но BeamFlex+, ChenelFly и т.п. позволяет ему оставаться актуальным и обеспечивать хорошую скорость

----------


## shural

802.11ас это конечно хорошо, но в квартире, как мне кажется, качество сигнала сильно зависит от окружения, и иногда сигнал от соседской точки будет лучше, чем от своей. И тут адаптивные антенны проявляют себя очень неплохо. 
Я не знаю умеют ли три точки от xiaomi объединятся в одну сеть, если нет, то преимущество Использования трёх по сравнению с одной будет так-себе.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ну и 802.11A/B/G/N это конечно не фонтан, но BeamFlex+, ChenelFly и т.п. позволяет ему оставаться актуальным и обеспечивать хорошую скорость


 Это вы всё фантазируете, без контролера Ruckus это всё тыква. Или банально говномаркетинг.

В принципе, я уже пару раз слышал, что люди брали на ebay б/у CISCO, но это до того момента как 5GHz не подешевел.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 802.11ас это конечно хорошо, но в квартире, как мне кажется, качество сигнала сильно зависит от окружения, и иногда сигнал от соседской точки будет лучше, чем от своей. И тут адаптивные антенны проявляют себя очень неплохо. 
> Я не знаю умеют ли три точки от xiaomi объединятся в одну сеть, если нет, то преимущество Использования трёх по сравнению с одной будет так-себе.


 Дело в том, что понятия мощности Wi-Fi  это миф, всё зарезанно регулированием на 100mW. Поэтому точки в каждой комнате это круче одной точки на все комнаты.
Само собою нужно сильно урезать точки, чтобы они не глушили друг друга. В принципе ваш вариант жизнеспособен и не так уж плох, но есть варианты получше.

По сусти Wi-Fi это говнотехнология и невозможно предсказать что лучше или хуже. В каждом отдельном случае будут разные результаты. Даже в соседней комнате могут быть другие результаты.

Лично мне кажется, что не очень дальновидно тратить деньги только на 2,4Гцц. 5Гцц сильно подешевело и если уж делать, то только с ним.

----------


## shural

> Это вы всё фантазируете, без контролера Ruckus это всё тыква. Или банально говномаркетинг.
> 
> В принципе, я уже пару раз слышал, что люди брали на ebay б/у CISCO, но это до того момента как 5GHz не подешевел.


 Ruckus без контроллера это точка, которая умеет тянуть 200-500 клиентов, 2.4 + 5Ггц, Бимфлекс+, который позволяет за счет фокусировки сигнала на клиента увеличить дальность в 2-4 раза, и ещё пару фич. Тут есть 5 Ггц, хотя он и на ас, а только N.

----------


## shural

> это как ?
>   три отдельных ТД 802.11ac хуже одной ТД 802.11b/g/n?
>   пропускную способность сети  в обеих случаях сами посчитаете?


 Чё её считать, если факт от теории отличается на порядок?




> вот за червонец долларов
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ruckus-901-...frcectupt=true
> взять что ли поиграться рукусом.....


 Можно, но это ж стартовая цена. Могу свою точку дать погонять на пару дней

----------


## shural

> Дело в том, что понятия мощности Wi-Fi  это миф, всё зарезанно регулированием на 100mW. Поэтому точки в каждой комнате это круче одной точки на все комнаты.
> Само собою нужно сильно урезать точки, чтобы они не глушили друг друга. В принципе ваш вариант жизнеспособен и не так уж плох, но есть варианты получше.
> 
> По сусти Wi-Fi это говнотехнология и невозможно предсказать что лучше или хуже. В каждом отдельном случае будут разные результаты. Даже в соседней комнате могут быть другие результаты.
> 
> Лично мне кажется, что не очень дальновидно тратить деньги только на 2,4Гцц. 5Гцц сильно подешевело и если уж делать, то только с ним.


 Во-первых, согласен насчет того что технология так-себе. Но мобильные подключать по кабелю как-то не принято
Во-вторых, 5Ггц есть
В третьих, рукусы как раз тем и хороши, что при той же мощности покрывают больше площадь и тянут больше клиентов

----------


## shural

> это актуально для офисов, концертных залов и проч
> для дома лучше несколько ТД 802.11ас (до 10 клиентов на точку)
> это предсказуемо, эффективно по деньгам и по полосе/помехам/проч


 ac 2x2 это 867 теоретических Мбит, у N в таком варианте 300, у N 3х3 450. Т.е. как бы в теории скорость в 3 раза больше, а на практике в реальных условиях разница есть?

----------


## shural

> wifi - среда с разделяемым доступом.
> один "говорит"- другие "молчат"
> 
> грубо говоря три точки, работающие на разных частотах гораздо лучше одной точки 
> 
> 
> к тому же 802.11n сегодня уже в статусе legacy
> на носу 802.11ax
> 
> ...


 Про три точки я бы согласился, если бы они были одного уровня и управлялись совместно. На практике мне кажется, что в загруженной среде с тремя дешевыми точками больше гемора, чем с одной приличной. Но мне тут сложно спорить, у меня дома всего две соседские сети, которые не мешают.
Про 1100 я знаю, но мне кажется, что в 90% офисов и домов одной точки за глаза, контроллер не нужен

----------


## maxx™

> Ruckus без контроллера это точка, которая умеет тянуть 200-500 клиентов, 2.4 + 5Ггц, Бимфлекс+, который позволяет за счет фокусировки сигнала на клиента увеличить дальность в 2-4 раза, и ещё пару фич. Тут есть 5 Ггц, хотя он и на ас, а только N.


 200-500 клієнтів котрі нічого не роблять? Чи відправляють раз у 5 хвилин повідомлення у вайбері? Будь яка точка це не більше 5, іноді 10 чоловік котрі щось качають. 
Усі ці фокусировки на клієнта закінчуються там, де у клієнтського девайса не вистачає потужності передати дані до точки доступу. Усе чим ці точки відрізняються від дешевих - стабільність, але за їх ціну вдома дешевше раз на тиждень їх перезавантажувати. Бо вартість простою = 0.

----------


## shural

> 200-500 клієнтів котрі нічого не роблять? Чи відправляють раз у 5 хвилин повідомлення у вайбері? Будь яка точка це не більше 5, іноді 10 чоловік котрі щось качають. 
> Усі ці фокусировки на клієнта закінчуються там, де у клієнтського девайса не вистачає потужності передати дані до точки доступу. Усе чим ці точки відрізняються від дешевих - стабільність, але за їх ціну вдома дешевше раз на тиждень їх перезавантажувати. Бо вартість простою = 0.


 Там где у клиента заканчивается мощность передачи, у дорогих точек повышают чувствительность приёмника. Сейчас модель поведения у пользователей такая, что качают мало, в основном активность сводится к просмотру ленты, потоковому видео и voip через мессенджеры. На первое место выходит стабильность связи, чтоб не было ни единого разрыва. 100-200Мбит, который через себя может прокачать приличная точка, это больше чем классические 100Мбит по проводу, которым большинство подключены к внешнему каналу. Я себе домой поставил такую точку, чтоб было шире покрытие, чтоб доставала до всех уголков дома и во дворе на качели можно было летом лежать поглядывая видео. Хотя, конечно, среда этих точек это офисы, школы и другие места скопления людей.   https://habr.com/ru/company/comptek/blog/261361/

----------


## shural

У более свежих, начиная с R500, есть режим Unleashed, который позволяет объединять до 25 точек без контроллера. Удобно, если одной точки вдруг не хватает, позволяет объединить разные модели Ruckus (но только те, что поддерживают Unleashed)

----------


## lockon1978

Добрый день всем, кто что скажет о MikroTik hEX RB750Gr3 из личного опыта, как с гигабитом работает? Спасибо.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> кто что скажет о MikroTik hEX RB750Gr3 из личного опыта, как с гигабитом работает?


 http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:61633:1915#1915

Но есть модель поновее и всего на 10$ дороже — hEX S

----------


## lockon1978

> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:61633:1915#1915
> 
> Но есть модель поновее и всего на 10$ дороже — hEX S


 В нем есть оптический порт, скорее всего он не подойдет к нашим провайдерам, смысл за него переплачивать
Спасибо почитал

----------


## Irink-a

Это точно тема в помощи выбора роутера для дома?

----------


## pahaniche

> Это точно тема в помощи выбора роутера для дома?


 А что вас, собственно, смущает?

----------


## Irink-a

контроллере беспроводной сети Ruckus ZoneDirector ZD1100 901-1106-EU00 + блок питания  US $395.00..... как-то не дешево!

----------


## Irink-a

> вы не умеете пользоваться ибеем 
> вот за 49 дол
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ruckus-Zone...frcectupt=true


  о-да! Сначала изучу, что это и для чего...  :smileflag:  
П.С. я его не искала, ссылку с верхних сообщений открыла

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Забавно. Полезне. Печально...


 Если коротко, то против физики не попрешь.

----------


## maxx™

Просто для дома цього достатньо? - 
RB952Ui-5ac2nD На розетці написано 2.4 та 5, на сайті написано що тільки 2.4. Що там насправді? Що можна узяти для дому з підтримкою 2.4 та 5ГГц?

Чим цей принципово відрізняється від цього, що ціна у майже 3 рази вище? RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN

----------


## Dominion

Приветствую,
Подскажите, пожалуйста, в двух вопросах, если есть желание:
1) самая дешёвая точка доступа на 5Ггц для внутри помещения из микротиков - по прежнему Hap ac lite?
2) второй вопрос интереснее: хочу провести ещё одну линию инета в офис, т.к. практика показывает, что, иногда падает, но, всегда не вовремя. Тупо не хочу попадать на деньги и нервы. Но, ходить во внешку всем нужно через конкретный ip, а не через шо попало. Единственный вариант, который приходит в голову: две линии, и какой-то облачный VPN сервер, через который все и ходят. Это единый вариант или есть ещё?
2.1. как быть в этой ситуации, когда во внутренней сети есть "сервер" и надо, чтобы он был доступен снаружи? Пока решали через проброс порта, но, если интерфейсов будет два возможно ли, в теории, настроить маршруты, чтобы имееть доступ из внешнего интернета к серверу в локальной сети по основному или резервному каналу?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Просто для дома цього достатньо? -


 Да. 




> на сайті написано що тільки 2.4. Що там насправді?


 На сайте Mikrotik написанно 5Ghz, вы ошиблись. 




> Що можна узяти для дому з підтримкою 2.4 та 5ГГц?


 hAP ac2

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Приветствую,
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в двух вопросах, если есть желание:
> 1) самая дешёвая точка доступа на 5Ггц для внутри помещения из микротиков - по прежнему Hap ac lite?


 А что плюс 20$ за hAP ac2 это дорого? Проблема hAP ac lite в слабом процессоре.  Он не прокачает гигабит по PPPoE. НУ и любой другой VPN будет упираться в него. 




> 2) Но, ходить во внешку всем нужно через конкретный ip, а не через шо попало.


 Давайте без загадок. Обоснуйте зачем вам это. В принципе да, объединить два канала в один VPN и до какого то сервера.





> 2.1. как быть в этой ситуации, когда во внутренней сети есть "сервер" и надо, чтобы он был доступен снаружи? Пока решали через проброс порта, но, если интерфейсов будет два возможно ли, в теории, настроить маршруты, чтобы имееть доступ из внешнего интернета к серверу в локальной сети по основному или резервному каналу?


 Какие маршруты снаружи? Вы что-то совсем не то пишете. 

Один порт для одного канала, другой порт для другого. IP1:3333 = IP2:4444
Еще можно сделать разные поддомены.

Народ, не пишите на ночь загадки. Вроде много слов, но если вчитаться то совершенно не понятно что вы хотите, *а главное зачем*.

----------


## maxx™

> 2) второй вопрос интереснее: хочу провести ещё одну линию инета в офис, т.к. практика показывает, что, иногда падает, но, всегда не вовремя. Тупо не хочу попадать на деньги и нервы. Но, ходить во внешку всем нужно через конкретный ip, а не через шо попало. Единственный вариант, который приходит в голову: две линии, и какой-то облачный VPN сервер, через который все и ходят. Это единый вариант или есть ещё?
> 2.1. как быть в этой ситуации, когда во внутренней сети есть "сервер" и надо, чтобы он был доступен снаружи? Пока решали через проброс порта, но, если интерфейсов будет два возможно ли, в теории, настроить маршруты, чтобы имееть доступ из внешнего интернета к серверу в локальной сети по основному или резервному каналу?


 2. Взагалі це вирішується за допомогою своєї автономної системи, але у цьому випадку це не варіант. Тільки свій впн сервер десь на амазоні чи дигитал оушені чи впн. Якщо весь трафік буде йти через них, можуть брати додатково гроші за трафік. 
2.1 - якщо мати свій впн сервер, то з нього можна й усе прокидати, якщо немає бажання перенести сервер у облако.


А навіщо виходити в інет з одного IP?

----------


## aleyer

> 2.1. как быть в этой ситуации, когда во внутренней сети есть "сервер" и надо, чтобы он был доступен снаружи? Пока решали через проброс порта, но, если интерфейсов будет два возможно ли, в теории, настроить маршруты, чтобы имееть доступ из внешнего интернета к серверу в локальной сети по основному или резервному каналу?


 DynDNS не канает?

----------


## denizz

> Приветствую,
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в двух вопросах, если есть желание:
> 2.1. как быть в этой ситуации, когда во внутренней сети есть "сервер" и надо, чтобы он был доступен снаружи? Пока решали через проброс порта, но, если интерфейсов будет два возможно ли, в теории, настроить маршруты, чтобы имееть доступ из внешнего интернета к серверу в локальной сети по основному или резервному каналу?


 Если роутер микротик то там есть Ip>cloud  Будет доменное имя с привязкой к серийнику микротика. А в правиле файрвола при пробросе порта просто не указывать входящий интерфейс. Естественно до этого настроить переключение каналов.

----------


## Dominion

> Давайте без загадок. Обоснуйте зачем вам это. В принципе да, объединить два канала в один VPN и до какого то сервера.


 Это нужно, правда. Чтобы работать нормально, с теми инструментами, с которыми мы работаем.




> Какие маршруты снаружи? Вы что-то совсем не то пишете. 
> Один порт для одного канала, другой порт для другого. IP1:3333 = IP2:4444
> Еще можно сделать разные поддомены.


 Во внутренней сети есть вэб-сервер. На него заходят из внешки по https стандартному порту. Порт пробрасывается на сервер в локальной сети. Если я сделаю VPN в облаке и от локальной сети два маршрута до этого VPN, то:
- возможно ли сделать проброс порта от вненшего IP (который на том предполагаемом VPN сервере) до сервера в локальной сети. С учётом того, что маршрутов из локальной сети к облачному серверу планируется два. Т.е. настроить так, чтобы отправлял по одному из маршрутов, в случае недоступности - по второму?




> Тільки свій впн сервер десь на амазоні чи дигитал оушені чи впн. Якщо весь трафік буде йти через них, можуть брати додатково гроші за трафік.


 я розмірковував теж в цьому напрямку. Нажаль доведеться використовувати локальні сервіси, оскільки ip потрібен ще й "Український" )) попередьно дивився - наче є пакети з безлімітним трафіком.



> 2.1 - якщо мати свій впн сервер, то з нього можна й усе прокидати, якщо немає бажання перенести сервер у облако.


 Всі свої сервіси у хмарку - мне готовий поки що. Моє найважливіше питання: чи можливо прокинути маршрут з хмарного серверу до локального таким чином, щоб він використовував основний та додатковий канал, у разі, якщо основний не функціонує. Я розумію як це зробити із таблицею маршрутизації та пріорітетами коли потрібно два канали на вихід у інтернет, але не розумію чи можли це втілити для завдання зворотньго напрямку.




> А навіщо виходити в інет з одного IP?


 Наші інструменти вимагають цього, для нормального функціонування.




> DynDNS не канает?


 


> Если роутер микротик то там есть Ip>cloud


 Не та задача. Текущий мой ip уже привязан к имени через DNS сервис. Задача лежит в настройке трафика дальше.

----------


## aleyer

> Моє найважливіше питання: чи можливо прокинути маршрут з хмарного серверу до локального таким чином, щоб він використовував основний та додатковий канал, у разі, якщо основний не функціонує. Я розумію як це зробити із таблицею маршрутизації та пріорітетами коли потрібно два канали на вихід у інтернет, але не розумію чи можли це втілити для завдання зворотньго напрямку.


 У меня работает что-то похожее. Если сохранять терминологию, то будет как-то так:
На облачном сервере - сервер VPN (я использую OpenVPN), на локальном - клиент, который подключается поверх любого имеющегося интернет-соединения, а при пропаже соединения - пытается реконнектиться. Локальные адреса внутри VPN-сети - одни и те же. Соответственно, когда у того сервера пропадает основной канал и подключается резервный (в моем случае 3G даже без белого адреса), я все равно могу достучаться до сервера через сеть VPN.

----------


## maxx™

> hAP ac2


 Я так розумію що цей має вищу потужність ніж RB952Ui-5ac2nD?
Стояв асус RTN16,зараз стоїть тимчасово RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN (це перше, що знайшлось у наявності у шкафу). З'ясувалось що він добиває туди, куди асус не добивав. Тому стає питання - чи можна узяти щось дешевше ніж RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN, але щоб з такою самою потужністю? Я щоь не бачу. hAP ac2 трохи менша потужність, а у RB952Ui-5ac2nD  ще менша

----------


## Полесов

> Я так розумію що цей має вищу потужність ніж RB952Ui-5ac2nD?
> Стояв асус RTN16,зараз стоїть тимчасово RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN (це перше, що знайшлось у наявності у шкафу). З'ясувалось що він добиває туди, куди асус не добивав. Тому стає питання - чи можна узяти щось дешевше ніж RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN, але щоб з такою самою потужністю? Я щоь не бачу. hAP ac2 трохи менша потужність, а у RB952Ui-5ac2nD  ще менша


 За деньги RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN можно взять два-три рукуса на ибее и покрыть всю квартиру на 100% в диапазонах 2 и 5 ГГц

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я так розумію що цей має вищу потужність ніж RB952Ui-5ac2nD?
> Стояв асус RTN16,зараз стоїть тимчасово RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN (це перше, що знайшлось у наявності у шкафу). З'ясувалось що він добиває туди, куди асус не добивав. Тому стає питання - чи можна узяти щось дешевше ніж RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN, але щоб з такою самою потужністю? Я щоь не бачу. hAP ac2 трохи менша потужність, а у RB952Ui-5ac2nD  ще менша


 Если речь не про радиомост, то оперировать таким понятием как мощность Wi-Fi не нужно. Всё устройства Wi-Fi строго регламентированны по мощности по стране пребывания. Различия только в количестве клиентов, усилителях Wi-Fi, хороших кабелях и так далее. Всё это очень слабо влияет на качество сигнала. Увеличивать "мощность" TX Power в квартире крайне вредно и деструктивно.
И да, внутренние (встроенные) антены лучше.

На качество сигнала влияют соседские Wi-Fi и блютуз устройства, ваши блютуз устройства и так далее. Вчера читал сообщение что у человека падал 5Ghz из-за HDMI кабеля ТВ приставки в которой нет Wi-Fi. Включает VGA разъем всё в порядке, а если HDMI то 5Ghz падает. 


То что у вас хорошо заработал RB2011 это просто совпадение и везение. Видимо ваши клиенты "совпали" с точкой. Менять RB2011 на hAP ac2 с целью улучшить Wi-Fi крайне сомнительно и граничит с лотереей. Но если покупать устройство себе домой, то оптимально по соотношению цены/качество это hAP ac2.

ASUS RT-N16 очень хороший аппарат, особенно если поставить известную прошивку от Олега. Он конечно устарел, но думаю с него еще можно что-то выжать, Wi-Fi точку точно.

----------


## maxx™

> Если речь не про радиомост, то оперировать таким понятием как мощность Wi-Fi не нужно. Всё устройства Wi-Fi строго регламентированны по мощности по стране пребывания. Различия только в количестве клиентов, усилителях Wi-Fi, хороших кабелях и так далее. Всё это очень слабо влияет на качество сигнала. Увеличивать "мощность" TX Power в квартире крайне вредно и деструктивно.
> И да, внутренние (встроенные) антены лучше.
> 
> На качество сигнала влияют соседские Wi-Fi и блютуз устройства, ваши блютуз устройства и так далее. Вчера читал сообщение что у человека падал 5Ghz из-за HDMI кабеля ТВ приставки в которой нет Wi-Fi. Включает VGA разъем всё в порядке, а если HDMI то 5Ghz падает. 
> 
> 
> То что у вас хорошо заработал RB2011 это просто совпадение и везение. Видимо ваши клиенты "совпали" с точкой. Менять RB2011 на hAP ac2 с целью улучшить Wi-Fi крайне сомнительно и граничит с лотереей. Но если покупать устройство себе домой, то оптимально по соотношению цены/качество это hAP ac2.
> 
> ASUS RT-N16 очень хороший аппарат, особенно если поставить известную прошивку от Олега. Он конечно устарел, но думаю с него еще можно что-то выжать, Wi-Fi точку точно.


 Я ж перед тим як задати питання прдивився що микротик пише. В нього на сайті написана потужність 
 для різних точок та навіть різних швидкостей для кожнлї точки. Та ця потужність відрізняється у різних точок.

----------


## Полесов

> Я ж перед тим як задати питання прдивився що микротик пише. В нього на сайті написана потужність 
>  для різних точок та навіть різних швидкостей для кожнлї точки. Та ця потужність відрізняється у різних точок.


   мощность - последнее, что должно интересовать
 должна интересовать антенная система, способность ослаблять интерференцию и проч.
 трехкомнатную квартиру с бетонніми стенами одним роутером не покріть.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я ж перед тим як задати питання прдивився що микротик пише. В нього на сайті написана потужність 
>  для різних точок та навіть різних швидкостей для кожнлї точки. Та ця потужність відрізняється у різних точок.


 Значит мне не показалось. Напишите пожалуйста строку конфигурации или скриншот того что вы подразумеваете.
Вы видимо спутали тесты скорости процессора со скоростью Wi-Fi или сами это додумали.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> трехкомнатную квартиру с бетонніми стенами одним роутером не покріть.


 Я вот до сих пор не понимаю, зачем мне на толчке на мобильном устройстве скорость выше 20 мбит/с. Так что покрыть можно легко и непринужденно. 
Если у вас стационарное устройство без кабеля, то кто вам доктор?

----------


## Полесов

> Я вот до сих пор не понимаю, зачем мне на толчке на мобильном устройстве скорость выше 20 мбит/с.


 
   ключевые слова - трехкомнатная и бетонные стены.
  у вас так?

 в моей квартире как ни ставь один роутер, в дальних углах квартирі  ютуб идет с затыками.
 кроме того, много IOT девайсов с wifi, которым нужен нормальный сигнал.

----------


## maxx™

> Значит мне не показалось. Напишите пожалуйста строку конфигурации или скриншот того что вы подразумеваете.
> Вы видимо спутали тесты скорости процессора со скоростью Wi-Fi или сами это додумали.


 https://mikrotik.com/product/RB952Ui-5ac2nD розділ wireless specifications

----------


## lockon1978

> https://mikrotik.com/product/RB952Ui-5ac2nD розділ wireless specifications


 Советую xiaomi router 3 padavan бьет дальше и лучше чем микротик, проверено на личном опыте, роутеры asus и тп линк последних лет выпусков пришли к европейским нормам и снизили мощность передатчиков до <100мвт.

----------


## maxx™

> Советую xiaomi router 3 padavan бьет дальше и лучше чем микротик, проверено на личном опыте, роутеры asus и тп линк последних лет выпусков пришли к европейским нормам и снизили мощность передатчиков до <100мвт.


 1. Ми про микротік
2. Мені не цікаво займатись ще раз перепрошивкой ксіаомі з стокової на openwrt, тем більше не мені, а сусіду.
3. xiaomi 3g за пів року 2 раза довелось перезавантажити, незважаючи на те, що іноді при вимиканні живлення він й так перезавантажувався. Микротік 1,5 року простояв без жодного перезавантаження, незважаючи на те, що він працював як роутер та тримав 2-3 ipsec з'єднання постійно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> https://mikrotik.com/product/RB952Ui-5ac2nD розділ wireless specifications


 А вы про это. Ну да, на старых чипах можно было поставить 1W. Как я уже писал выше это совершенно бесполезная вещь в доме. Мощность нужна только для многокилометровых радио-мостов. Могу ошибаться, но кажется, Mikrotik это уже порезал в новых RouterOS. То есть Wireless specifications это спецификация Wi-Fi чипа, но не готового устройства. 

Еще раз повторю свою мысль. Увеличение TX Power принесет вам только вред. Или мнимое улучшение, которое на самом деле будет гадить по другому. 
Многие видят что с одной "палочки" Wi-Fi вырос до трех и радуются, когда на самом деле количество потерь и ошибок вырастает, а после 10-15 минут начинается треш и угар. 




> Советую xiaomi router 3 padavan бьет дальше и лучше чем микротик, проверено на личном опыте, роутеры asus и тп линк последних лет выпусков пришли к европейским нормам и снизили мощность передатчиков до <100мвт.


 А вы интересовались исходным кодом Padavan и нашли там строчки что у него больше 100мвт? Или может быть имеете доступ к закрытому коду блоба Wi-Fi драйверов от MediaTek?

----------


## lockon1978

> А вы про это. Ну да, на старых чипах можно было поставить 1W. Как я уже писал выше это совершенно бесполезная вещь в доме. Мощность нужна только для многокилометровых радио-мостов. Могу ошибаться, но кажется, Mikrotik это уже порезал в новых RouterOS. То есть Wireless specifications это спецификация Wi-Fi чипа, но не готового устройства. 
> 
> Еще раз повторю свою мысль. Увеличение TX Power принесет вам только вред. Или мнимое улучшение, которое на самом деле будет гадить по другому. 
> Многие видят что с одной "палочки" Wi-Fi вырос до трех и радуются, когда на самом деле количество потерь и ошибок вырастает, а после 10-15 минут начинается треш и угар. 
> 
> 
> А вы интересовались исходным кодом Padavan и нашли там строчки что у него больше 100мвт? Или может быть имеете доступ к закрытому коду блоба Wi-Fi драйверов от MediaTek?


 Говорю из личного опыта, даже когда ставил 1000мвт покрытие было хуже чем у xiaomi. На последних прошивках у микротика стал скоростной wifi и его работа мне нравится.

----------


## Dominion

У кого-либо есть опыт с Mikrotic Cloud Hosted Router. В теории - это их роутер ОС для развертывания на виртуалке. Думаю взять лицензию для своей задачи

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У кого-либо есть опыт с Mikrotic Cloud Hosted Router.


 Есть.




> Думаю взять лицензию для своей задачи


 Его можно использовать "бесплатно".

----------


## Dominion

> Его можно использовать "бесплатно".


  Это одно из решений, которые я, пока, рассматриваю. Они это продают прямо через Амазон, как виртуалку. Один затык: я не смогу использовать Украинский IP на амазоновском облаке, на сколько понимаю?

UPD: спикер, как раз, про AWS говорит

----------


## vlad11

Что мешает поставить нормальную ОС, чем использовать закрытый клон Линукса с наплевательским отношением к безопасности?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> с наплевательским отношением к безопасности?


 А можно поподробнее?

----------


## Полесов

> А можно поподробнее?


 разве вы не слышали о миллионах хакнутых кротиков?

----------


## orinoko

> разве вы не слышали о миллионах хакнутых кротиков?


 А после этого вы не слышали, что дырку залатали за пол-года до того, как этой дыркой начали пользоваться, и нужно было просто вовремя обновиться?

----------


## Полесов

> А после этого вы не слышали, что дырку залатали за пол-года до того, как этой дыркой начали пользоваться, и нужно было просто вовремя обновиться?


   я просто не допускаю дырок.
  у меня кроме VPN снаружи все закрыто, так что уязвимость винбокса меня не коснулась
  а тот кто открывает менеджмент для всего мира - ССЗБ
  у него и голый линукс взломают

у меня кстати и вайфай пароли с динамическим PSK вида
[^qrpTMlS-uYSWX]X|MHn#f0/$xnLpU`2v?8E}eH%dF}[email protected]?Q*Y

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А после этого вы не слышали, что дырку залатали за пол-года до того, как этой дыркой начали пользоваться, и нужно было просто вовремя обновиться?


 Да это сарказм. Полесов наш человек  :smileflag: 

Дело даже не в заплатке, которая была сделанна намного раньше. Если бы некоторые неучи не трогали бы дефолтные правила Firewall, то их бы не хакнули. 
У меня до сих пор стоит удаленно один не обновленный Микротик, и ничего, никто его не взломал. Как нибудь выберусь туда и всё же обновлю, а то там до сих пор мастер порты.

----------


## epifanus

> ....
> 
> у меня кстати и вайфай пароли с динамическим PSK вида
> [^qrpTMlS-uYSWX]X|MHn#f0/$xnLpU`2v?8E}eH%dF}[email protected]?Q*Y


  И у меня так же, только я их все наизусть помню и ввожу вслепую на клавиатуре руками.

----------


## Полесов

раритетное видео
интересная лекция Виктора Штромма (рукус) о том как работает beamflex

https://youtu.be/kcIkgyRGFQE

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> раритетное видео
> интересная лекция Виктора Штромма (рукус) о том как работает beamflex


 Не уверен что это про это, но на Хабре мельком прочитал для себя очень понятное объяснение. В устройстве несколько антенн 2.4Гцц и 5Гцц  горизонтальной и вертикальной поляризации. Соответственно устройство имеет *48 вариантов/комбинация* использования этих антенн. Передавай разные варианты, делая замеры и активно "общаясь" с клиентом точка находит наиболее быстрый вариант. Ну это примитивненько, там еще с десяток таких технологий.

----------


## Полесов

примерно так 

только число паттернов диаграммы направленности  реально больше

так,  точка 7962 имеет 19 антенных элементов и  4096 паттернов диграммы направленности
точка 7363 имеет 300 паттернов

на практике это дает до 9 дБ усиления  и до 15 дБ  (!) ослабления помех, приходящих с тыла.

после этого штыревые антеннки на бытовухе кажутся детским садом

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> после этого штыревые антеннки на бытовухе кажутся детским садом


 Да ладно тебе, они уже давно начали клепать на текстолите нужной формы.

----------


## Полесов

> Да ладно тебе, они уже давно начали клепать на текстолите нужной формы.


 ну от этого фазированной антенной решеткой (ФАР) они не стали, 
в рукусах  кроме самих антенн есть много электроники и софта, управляющего коммутацией антенных элементов, которые вместе образуют собственно ФАР

идея в том, что точка под конкретного клиента выбирает конкретную диаграмму направленности, оптимизируя усиление и избирательность антенного тракта
для другого клиента - другая диаграмма,
для третьего -третья, и т.д.
и все это переключается в реалтайме
надеюсь, понятно что ничего подобного в бітовухе нет

Штромм кстати работал в Зеленограде в оборонке, и  первым идею ФАР применил в wifi.

----------


## RoLeX

> я просто не допускаю дырок.
>   у меня кроме VPN снаружи все закрыто, так что уязвимость винбокса меня не коснулась
>   а тот кто открывает менеджмент для всего мира - ССЗБ
>   у него и голый линукс взломают
> 
> у меня кстати и вайфай пароли с динамическим PSK вида
> [^qrpTMlS-uYSWX]X|MHn#f0/$xnLpU`2v?8E}eH%dF}[email protected]?Q*Y


 Мне казалось смысл роутера в том, что вы не знаете о его существовании, он просто работает.
А когда надо с чем-то играться(больше чем 1 раз при первой настройке) обновлять и т.д. - это уже хрень какая-то.

ЗЫ. Стоит микротик обычный, на 5 гигабитных и 5х100 Мбит , 1хSFP (название не помню, оч длинное). Лет пять туда вообще не лазил, все работает без нареканий.

----------


## Полесов

> Мне казалось смысл роутера в том, что вы не знаете о его существовании, он просто работает.
> А когда надо с чем-то играться(больше чем 1 раз при первой настройке) обновлять и т.д. - это уже хрень какая-то.


   а вы не в курсе, что микротик из коробки закрыт снаружи полностью?

  юзеру надо только запустить quick set для базовой настройки.


   мне лично ВПН нужен, поєтому я его откріл наружу

у меня 4 микротика с 2007 года, никаких проблем никогда не біло

----------


## RoLeX

> а вы не в курсе, что микротик из коробки закрыт снаружи полностью?
> 
>   юзеру надо только запустить quick set для базовой настройки.
> 
> 
>    мне лично ВПН нужен, поєтому я его откріл наружу


 Ну у меня помнится там были танцы с бубном вокруг ip-tv. Когда брал, были детские мечты, что туда можно подключить сразу два провайдера (одного в качестве запасного) и вот-вот появится возможность затащить гигабит оптикой.

Гигабит так и не появился в доступе, а запасным провайдером теперь служит любая мобилка.
Вот и работает мой микротик точно так же, как любой другой ТПлинк за 30 баксов  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

ой ли
тп-линк за 30 работает криво если клиентов более пяти
это вообще какаха
возможно последние модели наворотили, но и хорошее оборудование упало в цене

 у меня никаких проблем с IPTV  multicast на микротике
на пяти гаджетах никаких артефактов

----------


## Dominion

> Что мешает поставить нормальную ОС, чем использовать закрытый клон Линукса с наплевательским отношением к безопасности?


 Думал в первую очередь об этом. Но, когда узнал, что роутерОС есть в виде виртуалки - выбор пал на неё. Не то, чтобы "мешает". Время/деньги/силы. РоутерОС стабильна, знакома, поддерживается, очень легковесна. Можно быстро поставить и работать.
ПС: вопрос решился, в том же ключе, но чуть по-другому. Без амазона

----------


## maxx™

> Думал в первую очередь об этом. Но, когда узнал, что роутерОС есть в виде виртуалки - выбор пал на неё. Не то, чтобы "мешает". Время/деньги/силы. РоутерОС стабильна, знакома, поддерживается, очень легковесна. Можно быстро поставить и работать.
> ПС: вопрос решился, в том же ключе, но чуть по-другому. Без амазона


  pfSense теж є у вигляді віртуалки.

----------


## Dominion

> pfSense теж є у вигляді віртуалки.


 Буду знати. 
Але, коли побачив РоутерОС - вже перестав шукати. Бо воно знайоме і таке саме як на всіх моїх роутерах - тож менше витрати часу та сил.

----------


## bibliofil

Оригинал статьи 
https://metis.fi/en/2017/10/txpower/

Гуглоперевод

*
8 причин понизить мощность передачи вашего Wi-Fi*
====================
По умолчанию почти все точки доступа WiFi передают на полной мощности (100 мВт на 2,4 ГГц). Это дает максимальный охват, и пользователи видят хороший сигнал («полные столбцы»). Однако есть веские причины снизить мощность передачи до доли от максимальной.

Имеет смысл начинать с минимальной мощности и увеличивать ее до тех пор, пока не будет покрыта необходимая площадь.

0. Wi-Fi - это обмен, а не конкуренция
В перегруженной среде не имеет значения, является ли ваша точка доступа более надежной, чем соседняя. Если ваша точка доступа может принимать другие точки доступа, она поделится с ними эфирным временем. Все AP на одном канале предоставят другим AP равный доступ к спектру. Вот как был написан стандарт  802.11. 
[edited: я добавил этот пункт как запоздалую мысль, так как это не очевидно для многих пользователей.]

1. Максимальная мощность не увеличивает покрытие
Мобильные устройства, такие как телефоны и планшеты, имеют очень ограниченный заряд батарей. Чтобы минимизировать энергопотребление, их передатчики обычно работают на мощности  15 мВт (12 дБм), в то время как точки доступа максимально на 100 мВт (20 дБм) на 2,4 ГГц и 200 мВт (23 дБм) на 5 ГГц. Тем не менее, WiFi-соединение всегда является двунаправленным. Бесполезно, если клиент может услышать ТД, и если ТД не может услышать клиента. Вы когда-нибудь бывали в ситуации, когда не могли подключиться - даже если у вас хороший сигнал? Это причина.

Двунаправленное соединение симметрично. Не имеет значения, имеет ли AP лучшую антенну или расположена выше. Усиление антенны и любые коэффициенты усиления/ослабления работают симметрично в обоих направлениях. Так что хорошая антенна и хорошее ее расположение улучшат связь в обоих направлениях. Одностороннее увеличение мощности передачи будет работать только в одном направлении!.

2. ПсевдоРоуминг (так наз. handoff)

В WiFi клиентские устройства решают, с какой точкой доступа они хотят связаться и когда переключаться на следующую. (Это противоречит принципам мобильной телефонной связи, где базовые станции сами решают, какая из них будет обслуживать данного клиента.)  Многие гаджеты очень неохотно "переходят" на другую точку доступа. Они как правило  "держатся" за первую выбранную точку, даже когда рядом с устройством есть более "сильная" точка доступа. Только при разрыве соединения они будут связываться со следующей точкой доступа с более сильным сигналом  и сохранять это соединение до конца. Это приводит к тому, что клиенты до последнего  используют удаленные точки доступа с плохим уровнем сигнала. При снижении мощности передачи соединение будет разорвано раньше, и клиент перейдет к лучшей точке доступа с более сильным сигналом. 

Такое поведение также влияет на использование точки доступа. В худшем случае точка доступа у входной двери едва ли охватывает весь офис/квартиру. Когда пользователи заходят в дверь, их устройства будут связываться с входной точкой доступа на входе  и продолжать использовать ее до конца дня. Входная ТД перегружена, в то время как другие ТД бездействуют.

3. Срок службы батареи
Точка доступа сообщает клиентам, какова ее мощность передачи (стандарты 802.11h TPC, 802.11k TPC или Cisco DTPC). Мобильные устройства будут регулировать уровень мощности передачи в соответствии с экономией батареи. Логика заключается в том, что если мобильное устройство может принимать AP на этом уровне мощности, то же самое применяется в обратном порядке, как симметрия была объяснена ранее. Например, установив мощность передачи AP на 5 мВт (7 дБм), вы можете увеличить время автономной работы клиентов. Такой слабый сигнал не проникает сквозь стены, поэтому вам нужно больше точек доступа - см. Следующий раздел Производительность ...

4. Производительность
Когда-то точки доступа были дорогими, и их располагали далеко друг от друга. Теперь цена устройств такова, что это не проблема.  При добавлении большЕго количества точек доступа будет меньше клиентов на точку доступа, лучше покрытие, следовательно, будет увеличена пропускная способность для каждого клиента (суммарная емкость вашей сети увеличится).

Имейте в виду, что провода всегда более эффективны, чем радиоволны. Чем быстрее и ближе вы можете передавать данные с радио в локальную проводную сеть, тем лучше. Вот почему увеличение количества точек доступа с низкой выходной мощностью является ключом к высокопроизводительной сети Wi-Fi. Почему с низкой?  Смотрите следующий раздел - Интерференция ...

5. Интерференция/Помехи
Мощный сигнал будет мешать соседним устройствам, даже если они находятся на разных каналах (частотах). Вот  почему вам нужно держать точки доступа на расстоянии не менее 10 футов (3 м) и/или иметь толстую бетонную (с высоким поглощением энергии радиоволн)   стену между ними .

Но точки доступа могут по-прежнему мешать друг другу, даже если расстояние между ними достаточно большое . Каналы WiFi не являются абсолютно "разнесенными". Пока передача осуществляется по определенному каналу, сигнал также "просачивается" на соседние каналы, хотя и слабее. При высокой мощности передачи этот слабый сигнал будет достаточно сильным, чтобы создавать помехи соседним каналам. 


6. Искажения/перемодуляция

Если вы используете усилитель на полную мощность, выходной сигнал будет искажен. Это легко понять по аналогии с автомобильным радиоприемником: включите звук на полную мощность и попытайтесь понять смысл текста. Искаженный сигнал трудно декодировать, и на языке WiFi это означает ошибки передачи и повторные передачи, которые замедляют работу сети. Вы можете увеличить производительность, уменьшив мощность передачи, и тем самым разгрузив передатчик.

7. Соседство
Сильный сигнал вызовет помехи на большЕй площади. Хотя дополнительные милливатты не принесут вам пользы, они будут причиной ограниченного эфирного времени и создавать помехи для всех других сетей WiFi в этом районе (см. п. 0 в начале статьи).

Подумайте об этом и с точки зрения безопасности:    почему кто-то через дорогу должен получать ваш сигнал WiFi?

8. Более долгий срок службы
Чем ниже мощность передачи, тем ниже потребление энергии, тем меньше тепла. Работа при более низкой температуре увеличивает срок службы оборудования. Хотя точки доступа недороги, они имеют тенденцию ломаться в самое неудобное время и место. Вы не заметите экономию энергии в своем счете за электроэнергию.

----------


## Vlad14SVS

Возможно оффтоп, но я не могу найти подходящую тему) На этапе ремонта сделали разводку сетевого кабеля (FTP) в каждую комнату и он подключен к компьютерным розеткам. Когда выбрали провайдера и подключались к интернету, то настройщик сказал, что интернета в розетках не будет. На вопрос "Почему?", сказал, что по техническим причинам это невозможно, только Wi-Fi. Меня в момент подключения не было, с мастером общался не я, поэтому, что это за технические причины - я не знаю) А вызывать его еще раз и заплатить за вызов, чтобы он сказал тоже самое - не хочется. Сетевые кабеля к роутеру подключены, но при подключении непосредственно к розеткам - ноутбук, телевизор не видят подключение сетевого кабеля.
Не мог же электрик неправильно подключить кабель ко всем розеткам, т.к. ни в одной из комнат интернет в розетках не работает...
В чем может быть проблема? Может в настройках роутера что-то нужно поменять? Или роутер нужен другой? (сейчас стоит TP-Link WR841 ND) И есть ли специалисты, которые придут и помогут решить эту проблему? Мастеров от провайдера не вижу смысла вызывать, т.к. они уже сказали, что оно работать не будет. Но разводка есть, в розетки все подключено, а не работает...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Vlad14SVS*

1. Что показывает значок сетевого соединения в Windows, когда подключен кабель. 
2. Фотографии *разобранной* сетевой розетки, чтобы было видно цвета проводов (8 штук). Аналогично фотографии на том конце сетевых розеток, входящих в роутер.

----------


## Vlad14SVS

Просто не отображается вообще, что кабель подключён к ноуту. Фото: 
]

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Просто не отображается вообще, что кабель подключён к ноуту.


 Попытайтесь еще раз перечитать моё сообщение и понять, что экстрасенсов несуществует.
Моё время намного дороже вашего, поэтому, если вам нужна помощь,  потратьте своё время и полностью удовлетворите мои вопросы. 

Совершенно непонятно как обжата розетка. И вообще она обжата? Вы держите в руках пустую розетку и отдельно кабель. 
Совершенно непонятно что показывает сетевое соединения Windows. Намекаю вам на скриншот.

----------


## Полесов

у вас на фото розетка не подключена к кабелю из стены

сделайте фото расключенной розетки изнутри

----------


## Vlad14SVS

Я розетку не разбирал после них) Сказали, что в розетках интернета не будет, оно мне было не критично, поэтому не разбирался. Делали это все, когда дома была женская часть семьи, которая не вдавалась, что там они делали и подключали. Розетки изначально были все подключены электриком, потом пришли настройщики, разобрали эту, которая на фото, повозились с ней, пытались подключиться, а потом сказали, что интернета в розетках не будет. Остальные розетки даже не смотрели. А эту не собрали, просто всунули обратно, не подключив провод. Я это обнаружил только, когда лично сегодня ее разобрал. 
Остальные, должны быть подключены к кабелю, но у меня к ним ограничен доступ, т.к. они за телевизором, а телевизор одному снять проблематично с крепления. 
Буду вызывать этих "мастеров", пусть уже при мне разбирают, проверяют и говорят, что там за технические причины и что там за "не тот кабель" из-за которых нет интернета в розетках. 
Всем спасибо=) Извините за беспокойство, т.к. сам не знал всех нюансов, а выяснил их в процессе.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Vlad14SVS* 


Вам нужно потратить пару секунд, подключить к розетке Windows и сказать там есть красный крестик или нет. Красный крстик означает что нет *физического* подключения. 

А так всё просто. Кабель в роутере подключен по "A"





Соответственно в розетке должно быть 568*A*. Всё очень примитивно и можно всё исправить самостоятельно.

----------


## denizz

там вроде картинки местами поменяны

----------


## Vlad14SVS

Спасибо за схему, прогуглил в интернете эти схемы. На самой розетке тоже нарисованы схемы 568А и 568В, но как так получается, что схемы на розетке не совпадают с интернет-схемами?
 Схема розетки:

UPD: схема по которой подключены кабеля, которые выходят из роутера не совпадают ни с одной из схем, которые изображены на самой розетке. Завтра попробую подключиться по той схеме, которая применена на кабелях-выходах из роутера.

----------


## shural

> Спасибо за схему, прогуглил в интернете эти схемы. На самой розетке тоже нарисованы схемы 568А и 568В, но как так получается, что схемы на розетке не совпадают с интернет-схемами?
>  Схема розетки:
> 
> UPD: схема по которой подключены кабеля, которые выходят из роутера не совпадают ни с одной из схем, которые изображены на самой розетке. Завтра попробую подключиться по той схеме, которая применена на кабелях-выходах из роутера.


 Розетку надо обжать согласно схеме 586А, нарисованной на розетке, а не в интернете или в коннекторе возле роутера. Похоже, что электрик просто не подключал эти провода

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо за схему, прогуглил в интернете эти схемы. На самой розетке тоже нарисованы схемы 568А и 568В, но как так получается, что схемы на розетке не совпадают с интернет-схемами?
> UPD: схема по которой подключены кабеля, которые выходят из роутера не совпадают ни с одной из схем, которые изображены на самой розетке. Завтра попробую подключиться по той схеме, которая применена на кабелях-выходах из роутера.


 То что там не совпадает это ваша фантазия. Там еще есть текстолитовая плата, по которой всё разведено как нужно и поэтому визуально отображено по другому. 
Пожалуйста сделайте как вам говорят и прекратите тратить наше время.

----------


## aleyer

> Я розетку не разбирал после них) Сказали, что в розетках интернета не будет, оно мне было не критично, поэтому не разбирался. Делали это все, когда дома была женская часть семьи, которая не вдавалась, что там они делали и подключали. Розетки изначально были все подключены электриком, потом пришли настройщики, разобрали эту, которая на фото, повозились с ней, пытались подключиться, а потом сказали, что интернета в розетках не будет. Остальные розетки даже не смотрели. А эту не собрали, просто всунули обратно, не подключив провод. Я это обнаружил только, когда лично сегодня ее разобрал. 
> Остальные, должны быть подключены к кабелю, но у меня к ним ограничен доступ, т.к. они за телевизором, а телевизор одному снять проблематично с крепления. 
> Буду вызывать этих "мастеров", пусть уже при мне разбирают, проверяют и говорят, что там за технические причины и что там за "не тот кабель" из-за которых нет интернета в розетках. 
> Всем спасибо=) Извините за беспокойство, т.к. сам не знал всех нюансов, а выяснил их в процессе.


 Я читал одну забавную историю про подключение витой пары электриком, поэтому задам два вопроса) 
1. Сколько всего розеток для подключения витой пары разведено по квартире?
2. Сколько проводов от розеток приходит в нишу для роутера?

----------


## KostyOd

Чем меньше электромагнитного хлама в квартире, тем лучше для здоровья.
Я рад, что у нас стены железобетонные))

----------


## lockon1978

> Просто не отображается вообще, что кабель подключён к ноуту. Фото: 
> Вложение 13117923Вложение 13117924Вложение 13117925]


 У Вас категория В в роутер подключается, значит и в розетке по категории В нужно подключить, а это белооранжевый, оранжевый и т.д., если, что пишите в личных сообщения объясню.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У Вас категория В в роутер подключается, значит и в розетке по категории В нужно подключить, а это белооранжевый, оранжевый и т.д.,


 


> Соответственно в розетке должно быть 568*A*.


 Это я нашел левую картинку в интернете и не перепроверил. Обжимать нужно конечно по B.

----------


## Полесов

> Извините за беспокойство, т.к. сам не знал всех нюансов, а выяснил их в процессе.


 я вам советую вызвать толкового монтажника LAN
ибо без опыта/инструмента испортить хвосты и розетки раз плюнуть
у монтажника прибор есть для прозвонки типа такого
https://prom.ua/p671981119-lan-tester-vitoj.html

----------


## Полесов

> Чем меньше электромагнитного хлама в квартире, тем лучше для здоровья.
> Я рад, что у нас стены железобетонные))


  шапочку  из фольги не забыть!

----------


## KostyOd

> шапочку  из фольги не забыть!


 и металлизированные обои

А если серьезно, то зря такое пофигистское отношение. Само по себе, допустим, это влияет незначительно, но вкупе с остальными факторами - вроде дрянной еды, мобилки под подушкой, экологии, мебели с лаком и т.д. очень даже может быть "последней каплей". 
А потом люди ищут и не могут понять, чего иммунитет хреновый и аллергии лезут.
Еще во время появления мобил были подозрения, что это не совсем безвредно. С тех пор мощности сигналов и мобильного интернета растут, равно как и  размеры "телефонов", а в плане влияния на человека по этому вопросу полная тишина.
Еще бы, ведь такие продажи электронного хлама по всему миру))

----------


## maxx™

> и металлизированные обои
> 
> А если серьезно, то зря такое пофигистское отношение. Само по себе, допустим, это влияет незначительно, но вкупе с остальными факторами - вроде дрянной еды, мобилки под подушкой, экологии, мебели с лаком и т.д. очень даже может быть "последней каплей". 
> А потом люди ищут и не могут понять, чего иммунитет хреновый и аллергии лезут.
> Еще во время появления мобил были подозрения, что это не совсем безвредно. С тех пор мощности сигналов и мобильного интернета растут, равно как и  размеры "телефонов", а в плане влияния на человека по этому вопросу полная тишина.
> Еще бы, ведь такие продажи электронного хлама по всему миру))


 З моменту перших телефонів потужність тільки падає.

----------


## Dominion

Не пропадайте, пожалуйста. Очень хочется узнать чем закончится история с розетками.

----------


## Полесов

а что там может быть?
если кабеля не перебиты, то расключить , и все.
чудес в проводах не бывает

----------


## Полесов

> и металлизированные обои
> 
> А если серьезно, то зря такое пофигистское отношение. Само по себе, допустим, это влияет незначительно, но вкупе с остальными факторами - вроде дрянной еды, мобилки под подушкой, экологии, мебели с лаком и т.д. очень даже может быть "последней каплей". 
> А потом люди ищут и не могут понять, чего иммунитет хреновый и аллергии лезут.
> Еще во время появления мобил были подозрения, что это не совсем безвредно. С тех пор мощности сигналов и мобильного интернета растут, равно как и  размеры "телефонов", а в плане влияния на человека по этому вопросу полная тишина.
> Еще бы, ведь такие продажи электронного хлама по всему миру))


 точки доступа при правильном расположении  излучают 5-10 милливат (0,005-0,01 ватта).
мобилка возле уха - до 1 ватта.

влияние мобилки - на порядки сильнее


кстати в 1950-ее напряженность ЭМП в городах была в миллион раз меньше.

----------


## Dominion

> а что там может быть?
> если кабеля не перебиты, то расключить , и все.
> чудес в проводах не бывает


 как правильно - я понимаю.
Интересно что там всё-таки в тех розетках и почему "технически невозможно". Жду, может про "дозы" расскажут из UTP, например и один кабель на выход или все розетки окажутся собранными, но не подключенными.

----------


## Полесов

как может быть "технически невозможно" при наличии исправных кабелей и розеток?
если кабели перебили где-то  - тогда понятно

----------


## Dominion

> как может быть "технически невозможно" при наличии исправных кабелей и розеток?


 ну, так я чего и любопітствую. интересно же

----------


## kamenski

Подскажите, пожалуйста, роутер цена-качество в квартиру 65 кв.м.

----------


## maxx™

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, роутер цена-качество в квартиру 65 кв.м.


 Будь який роутер, навіть однопортовий підійде.

Свіч трохи складніше:
2 порта но робоче місце, робоче місце це десь 6 м2, тобто в вас буде 10 робочих місці. Деякі це будуть ТВ, наприклад. З рекомендацій на одне робоче місце вам треба 2 порта. тобто вам треба свич на 24 порта (20 на робочі місця + пара на підключення роутера та WAN линка).
Вибачте, але яке питання, то така й відповідь.

----------


## kamenski

Спасибо. Свич мне без надобности. Нужен только WI-FI. Любой роутер может не потянуть такую площадь и две стены. Рассматривал варианты между TP-LINK и XIAOMI.

----------


## Полесов

> Спасибо. Свич мне без надобности. Нужен только WI-FI. *Любой роутер может не потянуть такую площадь и две стены*. Рассматривал варианты между TP-LINK и XIAOMI.


 купите два-три и протяните провода.

----------


## KostyOd

> З моменту перших телефонів потужність тільки падає.


 однако же тактовые частоты процессоров смартов растут. кроме того edge-gprs давал 20 кб/сек, что касается 3g-hspa или wi-fi то скорость мегабайты в секунду.
а от скорости зависит мощность, разве нет?)

----------


## KostyOd

> точки доступа при правильном расположении  излучают 5-10 милливат (0,005-0,01 ватта).
> мобилка возле уха - до 1 ватта.
> влияние мобилки - на порядки сильнее


 но точки доступа ведь тоже состоят из "радиодеталей", которые вносят дополнительный вклад, кроме самого сигнала.



> кстати в 1950-ее напряженность ЭМП в городах была в миллион раз меньше.


 интересно.

----------


## Полесов

> но точки доступа ведь тоже состоят из "р*адиодеталей", которые вносят дополнительный вклад, кроме самого сигнала*.


   что? какой вклад? во что?
  как радиодетали могут что-то излучать?

  ну разве что если эти детали вытащены из четвертого блока Чернобыльской станции....

----------


## aleyer

> как радиодетали могут что-то излучать?


 Почему нет?) Тепло точно излучают.

----------


## lockon1978

> что? какой вклад? во что?
>   как радиодетали могут что-то излучать?
> 
>   ну разве что если эти детали вытащены из четвертого блока Чернобыльской станции....


 Вокруг любого проводника с текущем по нему током есть электромагнитное поле

----------


## maxx™

> однако же тактовые частоты процессоров смартов растут. кроме того edge-gprs давал 20 кб/сек, что касается 3g-hspa или wi-fi то скорость мегабайты в секунду.
> а от скорости зависит мощность, разве нет?)


 Якщо б на усе місто була одна базова станція, то так. Але у місті радіус дії БС метрів 500, може кілометр. Більше не дозволяє кількість абонентів. А чим ближче до БС, тим менше потужність.

----------


## fatman

> как правильно - я понимаю.
> Интересно что там всё-таки в тех розетках и почему "технически невозможно". Жду, может про "дозы" расскажут из UTP, например и один кабель на выход или все розетки окажутся собранными, но не подключенными.


 скорее всего первое, потому что *электрик* забабахал все LAN розетки параллельно в один кабель по принципу подключения обычных розеток. Я неоднократно встречал такое после всяких молдаван-"универсальных солдатов"

----------


## Полесов

> Вокруг любого проводника с текущем по нему током есть электромагнитное поле


 и шо?
цифры в студию!
Ватты, Герцы, Амперы, спектры.
о чем говорим? 
тут инженерА собрались или где?

реликтовое излучение  вас не волнует?
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------


## maxx™

> и шо?
> цифры в студию!
> Ватты, Герцы, Амперы, спектры.
> о чем говорим? 
> тут инженерА собрались или где?
> 
> реликтовое излучение  вас не волнует?
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5


 З реліктовим випромінюванням людина взаємодіє мільони років, пристосувалась. А транзистор тільки років 70 тому як почали робити, ще не пристосувалась.

----------


## Gambrinus

> З моменту перших телефонів потужність тільки падає.


 


> однако же тактовые частоты процессоров смартов растут. кроме того edge-gprs давал 20 кб/сек, что касается 3g-hspa или wi-fi то скорость мегабайты в секунду.
> а от скорости зависит мощность, разве нет?)


 Причем тут частота к мощности?  :smileflag:

----------


## lockon1978

> и шо?
> цифры в студию!
> Ватты, Герцы, Амперы, спектры.
> о чем говорим? 
> тут инженерА собрались или где?
> 
> реликтовое излучение  вас не волнует?
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5


 Мне бы было стыдно так ответить, можете почитать http://electricalschool.info/main/osnovy/1705-jelektricheskoe-i-magnitnoe-pole-v-chem.html

еще http://electricalschool.info/spravochnik/electroteh/1868-jelektromagnitnoe-pole-istorija.html

----------


## Полесов

> Мне бы было стыдно так ответить, можете почитать


 это пальцем в небо

ответье на конкретный вопрос - какова доля излучения всех печатных проводников/радиодеталей  от всего излучения бытового роутера wifi с Рвых=100 мВт.
Желательно с раскладкой по цепям питания, процессора, RAM, Flash, передатчика.
речь конечно о FCC approved девайсах

----------


## lockon1978

> что? какой вклад? во что?
>   как радиодетали могут что-то излучать?
> 
>   ну разве что если эти детали вытащены из четвертого блока Чернобыльской станции....


 теперь уже согласны, что радиодетали излучают?

----------


## iDobry

*(Пока) предлагаю плавно вернуться к основной теме ветки...*

----------


## KostyOd

> Якщо б на усе місто була одна базова станція, то так. Але у місті радіус дії БС метрів 500, може кілометр. Більше не дозволяє кількість абонентів. А чим ближче до БС, тим менше потужність.


  подразумеваю мощность сигнала смарта в момент приема/передачи данных по 3g или wifi а не БС. я думаю, что при скорости 1Мегабайт/ сек она поболее, чем при 20 Килобайт/сек.



> это пальцем в небо
> ответье на конкретный вопрос - какова доля излучения всех печатных проводников/радиодеталей  от всего излучения бытового роутера wifi с Рвых=100 мВт.
> Желательно с раскладкой по цепям питания, процессора, RAM, Flash, передатчика.
> речь конечно о FCC approved девайсах


 К сожалению, об этом говорить предметно можно, только проведя нормальные измерения, имея под рукой аппаратуру, которая стоит поболее 1К зелени.

----------


## Полесов

> К сожалению, об этом говорить предметно можно, только проведя нормальные измерения, имея под рукой аппаратуру, которая стоит поболее 1К зелени.


  а нефиг покупать говняное железо без сертификатов FCC, UL, CE

----------


## maxx™

> подразумеваю мощность сигнала смарта в момент приема/передачи данных по 3g или wifi а не БС. я думаю, что при скорости 1Мегабайт/ сек она поболее, чем при 20 Килобайт/сек.


 Потужність та сама. А батарея швидше розряджається не через те, що більше потужність, а через те, що більше частоти у самому телефоні, частіше відкриваються та закриваються транзистори, а більше всього цифрова електроніка споживає напруги саме у час зміни стану транзисторів.

Сучасна цифрова електроніка так, що теоретично при швидкості передачі у каналі 20 кБ/с, реальна швидкість буде 1 МБ/с. Чи можна саме цього досягти практично не знаю, але кілька байтів на герц це вже давно не проблема практично.

----------


## aleksey2187

Подскажите какой роутер купить?

Провайдер Tenet.
Квартира трёхкомнатная, роутер стоит в дальнем углу комнаты.
Подключено по кабелю 1 компьютер, по WiFi 3 телефона + 1 планшет + 1 компьютер (в дальнем углу другой комнаты)
Планирую подключить по WiFi ещё и телевизор.
Бюджет ~ 2000 гривен +-
Покупка желательна в Одессе.

----------


## TENET

> Подскажите какой роутер купить?
> 
> Провайдер Tenet.
> Квартира трёхкомнатная, роутер стоит в дальнем углу комнаты.
> Подключено по кабелю 1 компьютер, по WiFi 3 телефона + 1 планшет + 1 компьютер (в дальнем углу другой комнаты)
> Планирую подключить по WiFi ещё и телевизор.
> Бюджет ~ 2000 гривен +-
> Покупка желательна в Одессе.


 Рекомендуем обратить внимание на TP-LINK Archer C6 (1499 грн) - его характеристики подходят для Ваших задач.

----------


## monroe2008

добрый всем день. нужен совет, сам мало понимаю в роутерах. нужен маршрутизатор,планируется подключение 3 телевизора HD/4K и комп(через кабель)+3 телефона и 2 планшета. хочется мощный с VPN(надоедает вкл/выкл VPN-а на планшетах,телефонах).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Mikrotik hAP ac2, но настройка не тривиальна. Но если у вас ТЕНЕТ с IPOE (DHCP), а не PPPoE, то совсем просто. Но вообще, данный роутер требует мозговой активности. 




> планируется подключение 3 телевизора HD/4K и комп(*через кабель*)


 Аллилуйя, вменяемый человек. 



> хочется мощный с VPN(надоедает вкл/выкл VPN-а на планшетах,телефонах).


 zaborona_help ➜ Mikrotik


Как более простая альтернатива это ASUS или Zyxel Keenetic.

----------


## monroe2008

> Mikrotik hAP ac2, но настройка не тривиальна. Но если у вас ТЕНЕТ с IPOE (DHCP), а не PPPoE, то совсем просто. Но вообще, данный роутер требует мозговой активности. 
> 
> 
> Аллилуйя, вменяемый человек. 
> 
> 
> zaborona_help ➜ Mikrotik
> 
> 
> Как более простая альтернатива это ASUS или Zyxel Keenetic.


 спасибо.
пообщался с парнями с тенета,отговорили от vpn-а,зарежет скорость. мне важно футбол смотреть в прямом эфире не затыкаясь.))) и мощность процессора,я так понимаю,не поможет. наверное остановлюсь на каком то арчере.

----------


## aleyer

> спасибо.
> пообщался с парнями с тенета,отговорили от vpn-а,зарежет скорость. мне важно футбол смотреть в прямом эфире не затыкаясь.))) и мощность процессора,я так понимаю,не поможет. наверное остановлюсь на каком то арчере.


 Ой, в топку этих парней с тенета. При подключении к забороне настраивается маршрутизация, через VPN идет только трафик к узлам, которые заблокированы, остальной траффик гонится как обычно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> спасибо.
> пообщался с парнями с тенета,отговорили от vpn-а,зарежет скорость. мне важно футбол смотреть в прямом эфире не затыкаясь.))) и мощность процессора,я так понимаю,не поможет. наверное остановлюсь на каком то арчере.


 А что в TP-LINK появился VPN клиент? *update* да. *update2* — а где клиент то?

ТЕНЕТовцы  в чем то правы. Если у вас OpenVPN, то скажем так — он в Микротик далек от идеала. Другие PPTP, L2TP вполне нормальные. Тогда вам остается только ASUS и Kenetik. Увидите цену, порадуетесь. 

Вот модели на том же процессоре что и MikroTik hAP ac2 — IPQ4018

----------


## monroe2008

> Ой, в топку этих парней с тенета. При подключении к забороне настраивается маршрутизация, через VPN идет только трафик к узлам, которые заблокированы, остальной траффик гонится как обычно.


 если я правильно понял это можно настроить именно на mikrotike? парни с тенета не смогут(или не захотят) это делать.я тем более. мне надо будет тогда искать такого человека,есть кто в этом шарит и сможет приехать настроить за деньги?если есть,напишете в личку. спс за советы.

----------


## aleyer

> если я правильно понял это можно настроить именно на mikrotike? парни с тенета не смогут(или не захотят) это делать.я тем более. мне надо будет тогда искать такого человека,есть кто в этом шарит и сможет приехать настроить за деньги?если есть,напишете в личку. спс за советы.


 Маршруты выдает сама заборона при подключении. Инструкция по настройке выше в теме, ничего дополнительно делать не надо. На счет того, на каком еще оборудовании будет работать так - не подскажу. По идее любой OpenVPN-клиент подходит. По той же ссылке есть инструкции по настройке для других прошивок, там и устройства подсмотреть можно, я думаю. Zyxel-и (то есть Кинетики) есть, например.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> если я правильно понял это можно настроить именно на mikrotike? парни с тенета не смогут(или не захотят) это делать.я тем более. мне надо будет тогда искать такого человека,есть кто в этом шарит и сможет приехать настроить за деньги?если есть,напишете в личку. спс за советы.


 https://github.com/zhovner/zaborona_help/wiki/Mikrotik

----------


## unique

> спасибо.
> пообщался с парнями с тенета,отговорили от vpn-а,зарежет скорость. мне важно футбол смотреть в прямом эфире не затыкаясь.))) и мощность процессора,я так понимаю,не поможет. наверное остановлюсь на каком то арчере.


 >> отговорили от vpn

Это просто ЧЯДТ! ВСЕ ГОВОРЯТ, ЧТО ВПН ПРОСАДИТ! БОИМСЯ ВПНа!

На Пересыпь сходи,- там посоветуют тебе.

----------


## unique

> если я правильно понял это можно настроить именно на mikrotike? парни с тенета не смогут(или не захотят) это делать.я тем более. мне надо будет тогда искать такого человека,есть кто в этом шарит и сможет приехать настроить за деньги?если есть,напишете в личку. спс за советы.


 Именно так. Именно по-этому, они "не рекомендуют". Попробуй у бриза спроси,- либо у сохов або других местячковых киевстаров. Микротик они не будут тебе настраивать. Максимум - ту ню, что у них есть на поддержке в акциях.

Поэтому, не ебмозги,- выбери между какчеством либо спокойствием.

----------


## мумлик

Добрый день ! Подскажите какой роутер купить. дом 2 этажа 170 кв.м , один телевизор смарт, 1-2 планшета, 7-8 смартфонов, 2 ноута. Првайдер биснет. рассматриваю  этот или этот. В отзывах прочла, это:  сам роутер достаточно хороший, но есть вопросы по покрытию вайфай, если вам нужно более чем 20кв.м то лучше поискать модель без 5 ГГц (формат на данный момент практически не используется), так как распространенный 2,4 ГГц имеет в этом роутере только встроенную антенну.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> так как распространенный 2,4 ГГц имеет в этом роутере только встроенную антенну.


 НЕ вижу в этих роутерах никаких встроенных антен. Встроенные антенны лучше. К сожалению маркетологи взяли вверх. 
Брать без 5Ghя сомнительно. Он менее пробивной, но зато более быстр. ТО есть как минимум на одном из этажей можно организовать хорошую скорость. 
А самое главное можно мобилки повесить на 5Ghz, а телевизор и компы на 2,4Ghz и таким образом разгрузить нагрузку на радиоэфир.

Никто и никогда вам не скажет какой вам роутер подойдет. Джае если вы найдете 100% отзыв, но у вас будет работать по другому. В первую очередь из-за клиентов, а не из-за самого роутера. 
Для этого есть 14 дней возврата товара, если вам не подойдет. 

Если вы хотите сделать всё правильно и по человечески, то вам нужно по роутеру на каждый этаж, между ними кабель и занизить мощность Wi-Fi до 20-50%.

----------


## maxx™

> Добрый день ! Подскажите какой роутер купить. дом 2 этажа 170 кв.м , один телевизор смарт, 1-2 планшета, 7-8 смартфонов, 2 ноута. Првайдер биснет. рассматриваю  этот или этот. В отзывах прочла, это:  сам роутер достаточно хороший, но есть вопросы по покрытию вайфай, если вам нужно более чем 20кв.м то лучше поискать fмодель без 5 ГГц (формат на данный момент практически не используется), так как распространенный 2,4 ГГц имеет в этом роутере только встроенную антенну.


 Бачив я одного разу дим, там роутер з першого на другий поверх не доставав, тому тільки експеримент.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Бачив я одного разу дим, там роутер з першого на другий поверх не доставав, тому тільки експеримент.


 Я на форуме постояно читаю как люди покупают роутер за 80$, потом за 120$, потом им уже начинают предлагать ASUS за 150$ и заканчивается всё каким то ASUS за 250$ Люди в полной уверенности что чем больше антенн и чем они длиннее и чем роутер дороже тем он круче пробьет их стены и вообще случится чудо законы физики будут попраны.

----------


## maxx™

> Я на форуме постояно читаю как люди покупают роутер за 80$, потом за 120$, потом им уже начинают предлагать ASUS за 150$ и заканчивается всё каким то ASUS за 250$ Люди в полной уверенности что чем больше антенн и чем они длиннее и чем роутер дороже тем он круче пробьет их стены и вообще случится чудо законы физики будут попраны.


 Чим більше потужність, тим далі, це правильно. Чим більше потужність роутера тим дорожче, тут теж все нормально. Вони забувають одне - збільшуючи потужність роутера вони забувають збільшити потужність у телефонах, ноутбуках та інших пристроях.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Чим більше потужність, тим далі, це правильно. Чим більше потужність роутера тим дорожче, тут теж все нормально. Вони забувають одне - збільшуючи потужність роутера вони забувають збільшити потужність у телефонах, ноутбуках та інших пристроях.


 На той неделе был реальный случай на форуме. У человека один телефон всё время отваливался от Wi-Fi. С остальными всё в порядке. Что происходит, мобилка видит что сигнал отличный, мощный, значит я где-то с роутером рядом и принимает решение сэкономить батарейку. Естественно при этом сигнал становится хуже и она отваливается. И так по кругу до бесконечности. Как только поставили правильный регион в роутере так стало всё в порядке.

----------


## shmargen

*leshiy_odessa*
создатели и больше  маркетологи вот всего этого зоопарка страшных сущностей тебя скоро вычислят по IP и встретят в темном переулке  будь вооружен чем то 
сущность 1 
сущность 2
сущность 3
сущность 4
сущность 5
сущность 6
сущность 7 
а если серьезно ты все верно пишешь из недавного что сам видел 
купить роутер за 220баксов и прицепить его напротив  зеркального шкафа купе притом  ладно там кинуть наверх так сделать так что он свое отражение видит в зеркале 
и жаловаться что нет интернета совсем торрент не качает  
представляю количество переотражений и самозабивание себя же в квартире от металлической пленки зеркала

----------


## мумлик

И все же, какой посоветуете роутер мне? Это дача, на которой постоянно куча гостей. Поэтому и хотела разбить на две сети гостевая и домашняя.

----------


## shmargen

*мумлик*

готовое решение от Ubiquiti

WiFi сеть для 3х этажного дома с прилежащей территорией на оборудовании UniFi 

Данное готовое решение предназначено для 3х этажных домов с бесшовным роумингом внутри помещения и прилежащей территории. В основе решения лежат точки доступа Unifi и DHCP сервер в виде AirRouter-a. Топология построения следующая AirRouter помещается в точке входа интернет сети, как правило это либо первый этаж, либо чердак. Далее по проводному каналу объединяются этажи с помощью точек Unifi, по одной точке на этаж и выносится уличная версия Unifi Outdoor.

В состав готового решения входит AirRouter, 2 точки UniFi и 1 точка UniFi Outddor с блоками РоЕ в комплекте.

если нет возле дома поля для гольфа можно пренебречь точкой UniFi Outddor

они тут описаны

----------


## maxx™

> И все же, какой посоветуете роутер мне? Это дача, на которой постоянно куча гостей. Поэтому и хотела разбить на две сети гостевая и домашняя.


 Дешевше всього - придбати по роутеру на кожний поврх, якщо розташувати у центрі - може буде усе нормально, але це вже від плану залежиь. Ніхто вам нічого гарантовано не може запропонувати.

----------


## мумлик

> Дешевше всього - придбати по роутеру на кожний поврх, якщо розташувати у центрі - може буде усе нормально, але це вже від плану залежиь. Ніхто вам нічого гарантовано не може запропонувати.


  Спасибо. Я хотела понять из тех, что я выбрала роутеров, какой лучше взять?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо. Я хотела понять из тех, что я выбрала роутеров, какой лучше взять?


 Хорошо, давайте я за вас перечитаю наши ответы и напишу вам коротко и ясно — ЛЮБОЙ.

----------


## мумлик

> Хорошо, давайте я за вас перечитаю наши ответы и напишу вам коротко и ясно — ЛЮБОЙ.


 спасибо

----------


## Dominion

> Подскажите какой роутер купить. дом 2 этажа 170 кв.м , один телевизор смарт, 1-2 планшета, 7-8 смартфонов, 2 ноута.


 


> Если вы хотите сделать всё правильно и по человечески, то вам нужно по роутеру на каждый этаж, между ними кабель и занизить мощность Wi-Fi до 20-50%.


 Есть вероятность, что двух, для стабильной работы, может быть недостаточно, если 85кв.м. на этаж




> Спасибо. Я хотела понять *из тех, что я выбрала* роутеров, какой лучше взять?


 Если  Вы настаиваете "из тех, что выбрали" по ссылкам - то таки любой ))
Если  "решить задачу" - предлагаю посмотреть на оборудование Mikrotik. Недавно решал похожую задачу в горизонтальной плоскости с рабочими сетями и гостевыми на двух Mikrotik hAP ac&#178;
Получилось хорошо. Однако, там нужен будет тот, кто настроит его. Там есть ньюансы.

----------


## RoLeX

> *leshiy_odessa*
> создатели и больше  маркетологи вот всего этого зоопарка страшных сущностей тебя скоро вычислят по IP и встретят в темном переулке  будь вооружен чем то 
> сущность 1 
> сущность 2
> сущность 3
> сущность 4
> сущность 5
> сущность 6
> сущность 7 
> ...


 У меня микротик висит над входной деверью в квартире. Стена - железобетон.
Дверь - два листа металла по 1.25(кажется)

Телефон ловит вайфай в лифте, не доезжая 1-2 этажа до моего.

И он работает даже не на половину мощности.
Если включить в половину - будет ловить в кафе за 140метров. Причем, видимость не прямая.

----------


## Полесов

> Если включить в половину - будет ловить в кафе за 140метров. Причем, видимость не прямая.


    Ловить - это показывать "палки" индикатора уровня сигнала?
   Реальная скорость обмена какая, измеренная ?  
   от роутера к телефону и обратно?
   или спидтест с телефона

----------


## RoLeX

> Ловить - это показывать "палки" индикатора уровня сигнала?
>    Реальная скорость обмена какая, измеренная ?  
>    от роутера к телефону и обратно?
>    или спидтест с телефона


 У меня не было цели измерять скорость. Ловить - это работают мессенджеры.

----------


## Полесов

> У меня не было цели измерять скорость. Ловить - это работают мессенджеры.


 мессенджерам нужня сотня-другая килобит в сек.
на открытом пространстве в радиусе 50-80 метров реально до 5-7 мегабит/с

у меня несколько микротиков, кстати.
но  в бетонной квартире  мощность лучше уменьшать, и строить сеть точек доступа

----------


## RoLeX

> мессенджерам нужня сотня-другая килобит в сек.
> на открытом пространстве в радиусе 50-80 метров реально до 5-7 мегабит/с
> 
> у меня несколько микротиков, кстати.
> но  в бетонной квартире  мощность лучше уменьшать, и строить сеть точек доступа


 У меня не большая квартира. 
Интереса ради, только что ушел от роутера подальше (на кухню) и закрыл дверь. 
40/40 скорость спидтестом.

Для онлайн фильмов/клипов на телефон или планшете - с головой. Чтоб качать что-то для просмотра - есть Лан.

Мне кажется, я одним этим микротиком и в частном доме обойдусь, вообще без доп. точек доступа  :smileflag: 
Особенно, если нормальный 4g

----------


## Mama_Anya

Добрый вечер! Хотим поменять роутер, сейчас работает DIR 615 - более 5 лет.
Постоянно отключается Wi-Fi.
Рассматриваю Маршрутизатор Ethernet TP-Link Archer C20. Стоит брать?
Квартира 50 кв.м. Расположен практически по центру. Интернет с IPTV Бриз. Подключено несколько смартфонов, Ноут, через LAN -один ПК, хотим подключить еще телевизор.

----------


## denizz

> У меня не большая квартира. 
> Интереса ради, только что ушел от роутера подальше (на кухню) и закрыл дверь. 
> 40/40 скорость спидтестом.
> 
> Для онлайн фильмов/клипов на телефон или планшете - с головой. Чтоб качать что-то для просмотра - есть Лан.
> 
> Мне кажется, я одним этим микротиком и в *частном доме* обойдусь, вообще без доп. точек доступа 
> Особенно, если нормальный 4g


 Частные дома бывают разные. Был случай: на этапе проекта приблизительно посчитали варианты, потом после того как выгнали коробку пришли уже померяли по месту, с учетом того, что точка доступа находилась на первом этаже, на втором уровень сигнала падал практически полностью. Юбик ap обычный. В перекрытии было столько металла, что гасило сигнал почти полностью. После отделочных работ (в большей части дома была веницианка по коридорам), ваще была полная жопа. Хорошо, что почти в каждую комнату было заложено несколько витых пар. 
Плюс не забывай микротик можно выкрутить в 1 Вт, телефон же имеет мощность передачи отсилы наверное 50 милливат.

----------


## maxx™

> Добрый вечер! Хотим поменять роутер, сейчас работает DIR 615 - более 5 лет.
> Постоянно отключается Wi-Fi.
> Рассматриваю Маршрутизатор Ethernet TP-Link Archer C20. Стоит брать?
> Квартира 50 кв.м. Расположен практически по центру. Интернет с IPTV Бриз. Подключено несколько смартфонов, Ноут, через LAN -один ПК, хотим подключить еще телевизор.


 На мій погляд - якщо 615 влаштовує, то будь-який теж влаштує. Візьміть у магазині з чеком, якщо не влаштує - зміните на інший, бо можуть бути ньюанси.

----------


## Dominion

как вы думаете:
возможно ли построить Wi-Fi сеть на UniFi точках доступа с каким-то контроллером, чтобы 250 человек в одном помещении нормально (как для вайфая) могли пользоваться?
есть ли в Одессе специалист, который может взяться за деньги?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> как вы думаете:
> возможно ли построить Wi-Fi сеть на UniFi точках доступа с каким-то контроллером, чтобы 250 человек в одном помещении нормально (как для вайфая) могли пользоваться?
> есть ли в Одессе специалист, который может взяться за деньги?


 Я выскажу свои недалекие мысли, как не специалист. Как мы всё знаем Микротик и Ubiquiti и любой другой SOHO Wi-Fi роутер или точка смогут выдержать 15-25 человек. Разброс очень большой потому что у многих может валится на 10 подключениях. Значит имеем как минимму 10 точек в *одном* помещении. Это значит что нужно бить помещение на сектора и направлять точки строго на них и ни в коем случае не на соседей. Ну и цена получается заоблачная. Что-то подобное делают на стадионах, но там точки на 50-100-150 человек. У Ubiquiti кажется все точки на 120 градусов. Теоретически можно что-то сделать, но это будет извращение.

Как то Сергей Петренко (Терминал 42) неосторожно похвастался и ему пришлось писать мини статью для вопрошающих — Как работает wi-fi в Терминале 42



Хотя есть и такие фантастические сообщения, но я не знаю каким надо быть спецом чтобы заставить это работать. Я думаю как временное решение на одну конференцию, а как на постоянку, то это нереально.

_Лично видел, как 4 двухдиапазонных точки hAP ac вытягивали по 200 подключенных клиентов каждая, давая вполне приличные для такой ситуации скорости от 3 до 10мбит. Конференция MUM в Любляне, полный зал ИТшников и всё работает 
Mikrotik и Ubiquiti сделали уникальную вещь — показали что WIFI для бизнеса не обязательно должен стоить тысячи евро. Централизованное управление и контроль траффика, обновления, статистика, vlanы, тонкая настройка параметров. Всё то, что раньше было доступно в решениях 1000+ теперь есть в точке доступа за 30€. И работает без нареканий_.

----------


## rsbn

2 Dominion:
Задача решается точкой/ми доступа Aruba/Cisco/Ruckus, контроллер м.б. виртуальный, аппаратный или вариант instant. Микротик и Ubiquiti НЕ ИМЕЮТ возможности построения бесшовных сетей, только отбой клиента по уровню сигнала и новое переподключение на другую точку доступа с разрывом соединения (критично для SIP телефонии и видео). Возможно обслужить 250 клиентов одной точкой, но она должна будет подключаться к коммутаторам с портами имеющими пропускную способность до 10G.
P.S. Необходимо учитывать, что техника APPLE не всегда "дружит" с wi-fi от Mikrotik

----------


## aleksey2187

> P.S. Необходимо учитывать, что техника APPLE не всегда "дружит" с wi-fi от Mikrotik


 Wi-Fi:Секреты

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> P.S. Необходимо учитывать, что техника APPLE не всегда "дружит" с wi-fi от Mikrotik


 Они уже давно подрихтовали RouterOS на совместимость с APPLE и это уже исключение, а не правило.

----------


## maxx™

> P.S. Необходимо учитывать, что техника APPLE не всегда "дружит" с wi-fi от Mikrotik


  може це пристрої апле не дружать з мікротіком? Микротік не виробляє, наскільки я знаю, своїх мікросхем, тому які претензії до нього. Дивлюсь зараз - навколо багато мереє, які не відповідають цим рекомендаціям, це все мікротікі?

----------


## rsbn

2 maxx™:
Проблемы возникали и возникают только у ОДНОГО производителя - Mikrotik, даже у дешёвых wifi всё в норме. Я, конечно, понимаю, что существует "секта" проповедников Mikrotik, но это всё же недорогое оборудование, на старом *nix ядре с КУЧЕЙ косяков. Его "+" в том, что многое настроить можно в web-морде (особых знаний не требуется), но простому пользователю оно и не требуется. ZYXEL, ASUS  и подобные бренды решают задачу роутинга и раздачи wifi НАМНОГО удобней, как для простого пользователя. При необходимости специфических настроек используется оборудование соответствующих производителей, а не эти поделки.

P.S. Есть такое понятие - "пионерские" сети, там Mikrotik'у и место)

----------


## shural

> 2 maxx™:
> Проблемы возникали и возникают только у ОДНОГО производителя - Mikrotik, даже у дешёвых wifi всё в норме.


 Ну не только у микротиков, у рукусов тоже встречалось. Выражается это не в том, что ничего не работает, а в том, что иногда работает не так, как требуется. К примеру, устройство не находит сеть после выход из режима сна, или нечто подобное. Проблема, как мне кажется, в том, что и производители хорошего оборудования, и эпл, пытаются оптимизировать и выжать максимум возможного из оборудования. И иногда эти оптимизации мешают друг другу. В то время как производителей дешёвого оборудования не парят энергопотребление, дальность, ёмкость сети и т.п., они просто используют то ПО и настройки, что им предоставили производители микросхем

----------


## bibliofil

> Ну не только у микротиков, у рукусов тоже встречалось.


 Никаких проблем у рукуса не наблюдаю.
из тикетов нашел только такой, но рукус там никак не влияет 
https://support.ruckuswireless.com/articles/000002823

----------


## shural

> Никаких проблем у рукуса не наблюдаю.
> из тикетов нашел только такой, но рукус там никак не влияет 
> https://support.ruckuswireless.com/articles/000002823


 У нас сейчас такая проблема: идёт совещание владельцев айфонов, и одномоментно к ним приходит вал сообщений в мессенджеры, пропущенных за предыдущие 20 минут. Т.е. связь на вид есть, но на самом деле её нет. С чем связано - не понятно, радиоразведку проводили, к представителям обращались. Проблема плавающая, пока в процессе решения. На андроидах такого поведения не наблюдалось. Справедливости ради - на микротиках вообще всё было плохо, при той нагрузке вообще всё валилось и не работало

----------


## rsbn

2 shural:
на арубе не сталкивался, с "некротиками"- была беда

----------


## shural

> 2 shural:
> на арубе не сталкивался, с "некротиками"- была беда


 с арубами не сталкивался, но проблемы с эплами могут быть у всех, особенно с выходом каждой новой версии. А микротик это отличный бюджетный роутер с нормальной надёжностью и богатыми возможностями по настройке, но с посредственным вай-фаем. Если понимать его возможности и ограничения, то вполне годное решение для использования в офисах.

----------


## rsbn

2 shural:
Как по-мне, то лучше UBNT использовать в этом сегменте или ZYXEL.

----------


## denizz

> с арубами не сталкивался, но проблемы с эплами могут быть у всех, особенно с выходом каждой новой версии. А микротик это отличный бюджетный роутер с нормальной надёжностью и богатыми возможностями по настройке, но с посредственным вай-фаем. Если понимать его возможности и ограничения, то вполне годное решение для использования в офисах.


 Да нормальный там вайфай. Обновляем RouterOS до последних прошивок и все там ок. Хотя очень многое зависит от прошивки яблочной поделки. 
Недавно был клиент: разводки проводов по дому нет. Сверлить, штробить низзя. Взял hap ac2 как центральный роутер и еще два hap ac lite. Связал их на 5 Ггц.  Потом wi-fi capsman все раздал на 2.4. И эпл и андроид работает все ок. 
А если сравнить цену трубы с микротиком или юбиком то можно задуматься)))) особенно там где их надо поставить много.

----------


## shural

> Да нормальный там вайфай. Обновляем RouterOS до последних прошивок и все там ок.


 Нормальный, особенно для дома, но надо понимать его ограничения. Изначально речь шла о 250 пользователях, тут их хоть 20 поставь, будет весело и не скучно

----------


## denizz

> Нормальный, особенно для дома, но надо понимать его ограничения. Изначально речь шла о 250 пользователях, тут их хоть 20 поставь, будет весело и не скучно


 Не заметил начало беседы)))) на 250 пользователей таки нужно смотреть куда то в сторону арубы. Ни микротик, ни юбики такой нагрузки не выдержат.

----------


## rsbn

> Связал их на 5 Ггц.  Потом wi-fi capsman все раздал на 2.4. И эпл и андроид работает все ок. 
> А если сравнить цену трубы с микротиком или юбиком то можно задуматься)))) особенно там где их надо поставить много.


 Это называется mesh-сеть. Вы ПРОСАДИЛИ клиенту скорость переводом его устройств на 2.4 и считаете это нормальным?

----------


## denizz

> Это называется mesh-сеть. Вы ПРОСАДИЛИ клиенту скорость переводом его устройств на 2.4 и считаете это нормальным?


 Клиенту нужно смотреть ролики в ютубе, мессенджеры, интернет на девайсах. ему не нужна скорость больше 40-50. а 40-50 было по всему дому. И цена вопроса до 200 у.е. Сколько стоят три арубы?

----------


## rsbn

> Клиенту нужно смотреть ролики в ютубе, мессенджеры, интернет на девайсах. ему не нужна скорость больше 40-50. а 40-50 было по всему дому. И цена вопроса до 200 у.е. Сколько стоят три арубы?


 Цена здесь не главное, многие уже смотрят 4К на своих ТВ, не провода же к ним тянуть+ остальные устройства. Владельцы техники APPLE, обычно, остальные устройства тоже современные имеют и для них ТОЖЕ канал хороший необходим
P.S. и какие арубы? Instant или нет, контроллер аппаратный или виртуальный, US или RW, кол-во клиентских устройств и т.д.?

----------


## denizz

> Цена здесь не главное, многие уже смотрят 4К на своих ТВ, не провода же к ним тянуть+ остальные устройства. Владельцы техники APPLE, обычно, остальные устройства тоже современные имеют и для них ТОЖЕ канал хороший необходим
> P.S. и какие арубы? Instant или нет, контроллер аппаратный или виртуальный, US или RW, кол-во клиентских устройств и т.д.?


 Задачи 4к не стояло )))) а приставка с фуллшд  работала.  эпл уже давно превратился в ширпотреб. и зачастую у владельца новомодного девайса есть большой кредит за сию поделку. я понимаю о чем вы говорите, но зачем городить огород там где он не нужен? нужна устойчивая зона вайфай. одна приставка, 10 устройств максимум одновременно. 2-4 точки доступа. Микротик за свою цену отличный вариант. В последних прошивках разработчик довольно многое доделал и проблем ни с чем на наблюдается. Да в начале эпловские поделки с микротиками (да и с юбиками тоже) не особо дружили, сейчас все работает.

----------


## rsbn

> Задачи 4к не стояло )))) ..... нужна устойчивая зона вайфай. одна приставка, 10 устройств максимум одновременно. 2-4 точки доступа. Микротик за свою цену отличный вариант...


  Просто есть с чем сравнивать, сталкиваемся и с Mikrotik, и с UBNT и с др. Для обычного пользователя - TP-Link "наше всё". А там где 2-4 точки доступа, можно и одной, оказывается, обойтись, как-то так.
P.S. Пока WiFi 5/6 не появился, у RUCKUS конкурентов не было. А сейчас х.з.

----------


## denizz

> Просто есть с чем сравнивать, сталкиваемся и с Mikrotik, и с UBNT и с др. Для обычного пользователя - *TP-Link "наше всё"*. А там где 2-4 точки доступа, можно и одной, оказывается, обойтись, как-то так.


 ага только если тот тплинк постоянно грузить, то через год полтора он начнет виснуть. у меня реально лежит целая коробка таких тплинков наших все. да можно и одной обойтись .... только вайфай модуль телефона не поменяешь и мощность его не поднимешь. или например комнаты разделены не гипсокартоном или пенобетоном, а например кирпич, а потом там еще отделка в виде веницианки, или несущая стена ... как там можно обойтись одной точкой? Недавно видел в центре дома поставили типа асус с кучей антенок и за кучу денег. В цитрусе сказали, что должно работать. Ага ага.

----------


## rsbn

> .....асус с кучей антенок и за кучу денег. В цитрусе сказали, что должно работать. Ага ага.


  ASUS с кучей антенн - это вообще отдельная песня, ещё +прошивка д.б. от кого-то там))) А под каждую задачу разное решение м.б., не всегда кол-во точек закроет вопрос. Наверняка у клиента будут места, где его терминалы будут скакать с точки на точки (при выставленном min RSSI)

----------


## denizz

> ASUS с кучей антенок - это вообще отдельная песня, ещё +прошивка д.б. от кого-то там)))


 причем прошивка к железобетонному перекрытию или к материалу стен? я понимаю когда открытые пространства без особых помех в виде деревьев и прочей гадости с большим количеством подключившихся клиентов, типа большие конференц залы, стадионы и прочее. там да аруба, рускус и прочее. совсем другой вопрос, дома, квартиры. там хватит нормально отстроенного микротика или юбика, даже хиоми с падаваном.

----------


## rsbn

> совсем другой вопрос, дома, квартиры.


  Есть такая штука - "приёмо-передающий тракт", где присутствуют параметры - чувствительность приёмника, соотношение сигнал/шум, качество антенных разъёмов и т.д. От этого складывается цена. А для дома, обычно, достаточно ZYXEL'а - просто и надёжно. Микротик - для дома много, а для остального - не тянет

----------


## denizz

> Есть такая штука - "приёмо-передающий тракт", где присутствуют параметры - чувствительность приёмника, соотношение сигнал/шум, качество антенных разъёмов и т.д. От этого складывается цена. А для дома, обычно, достаточно ZYXEL'а - просто и надёжно. Микротик - для дома много, а для остального - не тянет


 тоже самое могу сказать про зуксель. сталкивался три раза. говно редкостное.

----------


## Полесов

> причем прошивка к железобетонному перекрытию или к материалу стен? я понимаю когда открытые пространства без особых помех в виде деревьев и прочей гадости с большим количеством подключившихся клиентов, типа большие конференц залы, стадионы и прочее. там да аруба, рускус и прочее. совсем другой вопрос, дома, квартиры. там хватит нормально отстроенного микротика или юбика, даже хиоми с падаваном.


 Рукус - реально отличный вайфай.
Тем более он сейчас недорог (на олх).

----------


## denizz

> Рукус - реально отличный вайфай.
> Тем более он сейчас недорог (на олх).


 на ебее смотрю ваще копье ..... а как по зоне покрытия в квартирах домах?

----------


## rsbn

> тоже самое могу сказать про зуксель. сталкивался три раза. говно редкостное.


 М.б., давно не сталкивался. В нижнем ценовом сегменте используем UBNT, у них хоть vyatta на борту (EdgeOS) и красивые дизайнерские решения.

советую присмотреться https://www.turris.cz/en/omnia/ , достойная железка

----------


## Полесов

> на ебее смотрю ваще копье ..... а как по зоне покрытия в квартирах домах?


   Хорошее. 
  У него только за счет антенн усилиение до 9 дб
и ослабление помех до 15 дб.

----------


## denizz

> Хорошее. 
>   У него только за счет антенн усилиение до 9 дб
> и ослабление помех до 15 дб.


 нужен ли контроллер или если одна то нет?

----------


## shural

> нужен ли контроллер или если одна то нет?


 Если одна, то не нужен. Новые (серия R кроме R700 и R300) идут с прошивкой Unleashed, до 25 точек контроллер не обязателен.

----------


## Полесов

> нужен ли контроллер или если одна то нет?


 нет
даже если 2-3 точки, то можно ручками настроить каналы и будет работать.
контроллер  zonedirector 1100  дает фишку бесшовности и плюшки типа каждому клиенту - свой пароль.

новые модели  вообще могут бесшовность без контроллера, но цена их  не понравится

"старые" модели привлекают ценой и прекрасным качеством связи в пересчете на вложенные средства

----------


## Legan

Я уже устал перечитывать множество форумов. Может знающие ткнут пальцем в один из мною перечисленных коробочек?
Используется нет 100мб/с. в будущем перейду на 250мб\с.
Ищу для дома: подключить 2 TV c смарт по WI-FI возможно 1 из них по LAN (просмотр HD-WQHD контент, торрент), использовать 1 пк через LAN и пару телефонов. Так, чтобы одно другому не мешало. 
Обязательно двухдиапазонный с поддержкой наверно MU-MIMO, с приличной зоной покрытия, 2 или более LAN.
_Хочу купить, поставить и забыть!!!_
Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G с прошивкой Padavan -1450грн.
Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 с прошивкой Padavan -1100грн.
Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) - 1250грн.
MikroTik hAP ac lite (RB952Ui-5ac2nD) - 1150грн.
TP-Link Archer C6 - 1250грн.
Может есть решения интересней в этом диапазоне стоимости?
СПАСИБО=)

----------


## pahaniche

Если


> _Хочу купить, поставить и забыть!!!_


 тогда:



> Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) - 1250грн.

----------


## maxx™

Та забуть про WiFi. Я останні 2 дні граюсь з програванням UHD відео з локального NAS. Нарешті я вирішив проблему, рішення просте - мати гігабітний езернет.  
Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G  з прошивкою OpenWRT працює вже десь рік, проблем немає. Правда працює як свич.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G с прошивкой Padavan -1450грн.


 Они подорожали и очень сложно купить 3G, так как под их видом толкают четвертую версию (3Gv2) которые хуже. Отличить очень легко, должен быть синий USB порт. В v2 его вообще нет. 




> Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 с прошивкой Padavan -1100грн.


 Бессмысленно потому что старое. 




> Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) - 1250грн.
> MikroTik hAP ac lite (RB952Ui-5ac2nD) - 1150грн.


 В них нет MU-MIMO. В 3G тоже.

Я бы взял Xiaomi 3G + OpenWRT (он уже у меня есть) или Mikrotik hAP ac2 (чешется взять). Mikrotik потребует очень сильной мозговой деятельности. Хотя разлочит Xiaomi тоже нужно почитать, подумать.

4K по Wi-Fi это очень и очень сомнительно, почти всё жалуются на затыки, а у некоторых ваще.... Надо очень терпеливо подобрать Wi-Fi модуль для клиента под каждый роутер. А учитывая что никто не будет ковырять ноутбук чтобы менять эти модули, то затея так себе.

----------


## Legan

> Они подорожали и очень сложно купить 3G, так как под их видом толкают четвертую версию (3Gv2) которые хуже. Отличить очень легко, должен быть синий USB порт. В v2 его вообще нет.


 Да, знаю как их отличить) Специально искал с USB3.0




> В них нет MU-MIMO. В 3G тоже.


 В плане нету? Везде пишут что в Xiaomi 3G есть MU-MIMO. Хммм... все магазины звездят?
А в Mikrotik hAP ac2 есть?




> Я бы взял Xiaomi 3G + OpenWRT (он уже у меня есть) или Mikrotik hAP ac2 (чешется взять). Mikrotik потребует очень сильной мозговой деятельности. Хотя разлочит Xiaomi тоже нужно почитать, подумать.


 Есть знакомый, поможет настроить, если я запутаюсь. 
Xiaomi - есть продают сразу с прошивками падаван, может с OpenWRT и есть, не искал.
А что падаван хуже чем OpenWRT?




> 4K по Wi-Fi это очень и очень сомнительно, почти всё жалуются на затыки, а у некоторых ваще.... Надо очень терпеливо подобрать Wi-Fi модуль для клиента под каждый роутер. А учитывая что никто не будет ковырять ноутбук чтобы менять эти модули, то затея так себе.


 Та мне хотя бы фуллхд максимум 2к чтобы играло норм.
Спасибо за ответы)

----------


## denizz

По совету Полесова взял на ебее Ruckus 7982. Вместе с дорогой вышел 50 у.е. Очень приятные впечатления. По крайней мере лучше чем hap ac2 и 951 серии. Значительно лучше. Как по покрытию, так и по качеству.

----------


## Полесов

полесов плохого не посоветует

----------


## Legan

> По совету Полесова взял на ебее Ruckus 7982. Вместе с дорогой вышел 50 у.е. Очень приятные впечатления. По крайней мере лучше чем hap ac2 и 951 серии. Значительно лучше. Как по покрытию, так и по качеству.


 Я не знаю и какого айтишника не спрошу, ни кто не знает что это за рукусы такие. Может они и хорошие, но где потом искать прошивки и мануал по настройке? Где тесты работы двух диапазонов по скоростям? Где элементарные характеристики железа?

----------


## Legan

Кстати кто знаком с этим неведомым зверем? PHICOMM K3C AC 1900 M- в нем прям так все красиво расписано:
- на процессоре Intel (Lantiq) PXB4395EL dual-core @ 1.6 GHz
- Ram 256mb
- Flash 128mb
- Switch In PXB4395EL
- тут тебе и MU-MIMO 3 &#215; 3 
- IEEE 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
- гигабитные порты 
- Обмен файлами хранилища
- Медиа-сервер (DLNA)
- 6 антенн
и цена такая привлекательная.
Инфа тут: https://cutt.ly/3euong5

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В плане нету? Везде пишут что в Xiaomi 3G есть MU-MIMO. Хммм... все магазины звездят?


 Если для вас Розетка авторитет, то да он там есть. Зайдите на сайт производителя и почитайте. 
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Xiaomi_MiWiFi_3G




> А в Mikrotik hAP ac2 есть?


 Ну на сайте Микротика точно полная информация. 
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/MikroTik_RouterBOARD_hAP_ac_2_(RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC)

Кстати Padavan вроде не поддерживает MU-MIMO, а OpenWRT в каких то единичных моделях. 

Учитывая что вы упомянули единственный термин, то вы видимо начинались маркетингового булшита. Да, штука полезная, но иметь не обязательно. Еще есть Wave 2 и так далее. 

*И самое главное, чтобы эти технологии работали их должны поддерживать клиенты*. 



> Xiaomi - есть продают сразу с прошивками падаван, может с OpenWRT и есть, не искал.


 Главное, в первую очередь сразу шить Breed. 




> А что падаван хуже чем OpenWRT?


 OpenWRT активно развивается каждый день. Padavan уже умер и это труп. Да стабильная и вылизанная прошивка, но перспектив ноль. Вы потратите время на изучения Padavan, а через пару лет всё равно придете к OpenWRT и начнете его изучать.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> и цена такая привлекательная.


 Вот это вас и должно пугать еще больше того какая внутри прошивка и сколько лет её будут вылизавать, а вы будете тестером.

----------


## denizz

> Я не знаю и какого айтишника не спрошу, ни кто не знает что это за рукусы такие. Может они и хорошие, но где потом искать прошивки и мануал по настройке? Где тесты работы двух диапазонов по скоростям? Где элементарные характеристики железа?


 Тест старый 2015 года, но особо ничего не поменялось
https://habr.com/ru/company/comptek/blog/261361/
надо сказать, что некоторые устои, которые сформировались у меня в последнее время по поводу вайфая, рукус успешно развалил. настройка как отдельной точки доступа (без контроллера) простая как двери, прошивки есть на официальном сайте.

----------


## Полесов

> Я не знаю и какого айтишника не спрошу, ни кто не знает что это за рукусы такие. Может они и хорошие, но где потом искать прошивки и мануал по настройке? Где тесты работы двух диапазонов по скоростям? Где элементарные характеристики железа?


 https://support.ruckuswireless.com

    что интересует конкретно  - отвечу.


    Кратко - это железо класса энтерпрайз, им делают корпорации, стадионы, школы, бизнесцентры, отели (например Редиссон), проч.

    С той прошивкой, что вы получите - включите и забудете.  Никаких плясок с бубном.

    Цена на Рукус привекательна потому, что вторичный рынок насыщен моделями 2011-2017 годов, которые недороги и чертовски интересны за эти деньги

----------


## maxx™

> Кстати кто знаком с этим неведомым зверем? PHICOMM K3C AC 1900 M- в нем прям так все красиво расписано:
> - на процессоре Intel (Lantiq) PXB4395EL dual-core @ 1.6 GHz
> - Ram 256mb
> - Flash 128mb
> - Switch In PXB4395EL
> - тут тебе и MU-MIMO 3 &#215; 3 
> - IEEE 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
> - гигабитные порты 
> - Обмен файлами хранилища
> ...


  Не знаю що там за ціна, але в нього на 1 порт більше ніж у xiaomi 3g, про котрого багато що відомо. На цей openwrt становиться, тобто можна брати, хоча здається є ньюанси - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=956501&st=0.

А взагалі не розумію я чого ти так на MU-MIMO дивишся, я тут не можу налаштувати мережу 3 одним клієнтом, а ти бажаєш щоб усе працювало коли багато клієнтів.

----------


## Legan

> https://support.ruckuswireless.com
> 
>     что интересует конкретно  - отвечу.
> 
> 
>     Кратко - это железо класса энтерпрайз, им делают корпорации, стадионы, школы, бизнесцентры, отели (например Редиссон), проч.


 А не мощнова-то ли для квартиры будет тогда? Позиционируются ведь как промышленные и т.д. 
 R500 - дорго( а  модели 7962, 7363 - скудновато кажется до 300мб/с
Я в замешательстве.

----------


## Полесов

> А не мощнова-то ли для квартиры будет тогда? Позиционируются ведь как промышленные и т.д. 
>  R500 - дорго( а  модели 7962, 7363 - скудновато кажется до 300мб/с
> Я в замешательстве.


 1. Мощность строго регламентирована региональными стандартами и не превышает 100 мвт, в реальности ее выставляют меньше. Фишка рукуса - фазированные антенные решетки, что позволяет отстроится от помех и получить доп. Ку антенного тракта.
2. Скудновато - 300 мбит? зачем вам больше?  Всякие там ТВ подключаются проводами. Если у вас сложная сеть с кучей клиентов - ее надо сегментировать, ставить доп. точки.
3. Рукус наверно не стоит брать в 1комнатную квартиру, где прямая видимость во все углы. Рукус - это сложные планы с бетонными стенами, коттеджи, проч.

----------


## shural

> А не мощнова-то ли для квартиры будет тогда? Позиционируются ведь как промышленные и т.д. 
>  R500 - дорго( а  модели 7962, 7363 - *скудновато кажется до 300мб/с*
> Я в замешательстве.


 300 это на каждом канале, т.е. в общем максимум таки 600. Даже провайдер вряд-ли выдаст реальные 300
Можно взять 7982, там по 450 на канал

----------


## Dominion

> Я уже устал перечитывать множество форумов. Может знающие ткнут пальцем в один из мною перечисленных коробочек?
> Используется нет 100мб/с. в будущем перейду на 250мб\с.
> Ищу для дома: подключить 2 TV c смарт по WI-FI возможно 1 из них по LAN (просмотр HD-WQHD контент, торрент), использовать 1 пк через LAN и пару телефонов. Так, чтобы одно другому не мешало. 
> Обязательно двухдиапазонный с поддержкой наверно MU-MIMO, с приличной зоной покрытия, 2 или более LAN.
> _Хочу купить, поставить и забыть!!!_


 Если бы я решал эту задачу сейчас для себя, взял бы что-то типа routerboard 3011 (да, именно такой, осознано) и какую-то б/у корпоративного класса точку доступа. Щас рукусы часто рекомендуют. И, такая связка могла бы нормально закрывать все домашние вопросы в домохозяйстве.

----------


## Legan

> 1. Мощность строго регламентирована региональными стандартами и не превышает 100 мвт, в реальности ее выставляют меньше. Фишка рукуса - фазированные антенные решетки, что позволяет отстроится от помех и получить доп. Ку антенного тракта.
> 2. Скудновато - 300 мбит? зачем вам больше?  Всякие там ТВ подключаются проводами. Если у вас сложная сеть с кучей клиентов - ее надо сегментировать, ставить доп. точки.
> 3. Рукус наверно не стоит брать в 1комнатную квартиру, где прямая видимость во все углы. Рукус - это сложные планы с бетонными стенами, коттеджи, проч.


 Теперь все кажется уяснил)
Подключать нужно мне 2 тв по кабелю и пк, так что придется рассматривать варианты с 3+ лан портами. 
У меня 2 комнаты бетон.
Но рукус по ходу не мой вариант, бюджет до 1300, больше жаба давит отдавать за коробочку)
На ОЛХ нашел *Ruckus 7372- 650грн.
Ruckus ZoneFlex 7962, 802.11n, 3x3:2 900грн
Ruckus ZoneFlex 7363, 802.11n, 2x2:2 500грн* 



> 300 это на каждом канале, т.е. в общем максимум таки 600. Даже провайдер вряд-ли выдаст реальные 300
> Можно взять 7982, там по 450 на канал


 Думаю я преувеличил со скоростями. Мне с головой до 300мб/с хватит, к тому же я все качаю в основном по лан. По WI-FI думал ТВ подключить вот и представил себе скорости по больше)

----------


## Legan

Cisko E3200 - еще заинтересовал.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 1. Мощность строго регламентирована региональными стандартами и не превышает 100 мвт, в реальности ее выставляют меньше.


 
Я себе понизил мощность до 17 dBm (50mW) и у меня стало совсем офигенно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Если кто-то будет покупать Ruckus 7982, то я бы заплатил половину за доставку (совместная покупка). Охота попробовать. НУ и заодно я бы помог настроить и так далее.

----------


## Legan

Короче говоря даже если я куплю Ruckus 7372 -он будет служить как точка доступа, и помимо него мне нужно все равно еще маршрутизатор? Я правильно понимаю?

----------


## pahaniche

> Если кто-то будет покупать Ruckus 7982, то я бы заплатил половину за доставку (совместная покупка). Охота попробовать. НУ и заодно я бы помог настроить и так далее.


 Леший, где ты его нашёл и сколько денег?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Короче говоря даже если я куплю Ruckus 7372 -он будет служить как точка доступа, и помимо него мне нужно все равно еще маршрутизатор? Я правильно понимаю?


 Да. 



> Леший, где ты его нашёл и сколько денег?


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=226117&p=73431407&viewfull=1#post73431407

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Ruckus+7982&_sacat=0&_sop=15

----------


## Интернетчик

Самый мощный роутер по вменяемой цене - TP-LINK Archer 6.

----------


## shural

> Короче говоря даже если я куплю Ruckus 7372 -он будет служить как точка доступа, и помимо него мне нужно все равно еще маршрутизатор? Я правильно понимаю?


 У него только два порта, соответственно к нему по локальной сети можно подключить только одно устройство, надо будет ставить свитч если надо больше. Или микротик с нужным количеством портов роутером до рукуса

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У него только два порта, соответственно к нему по локальной сети можно подключить только одно устройство, надо будет ставить свитч если надо больше. Или микротик с нужным количеством портов роутером до рукуса


 Вы шас совсем его запутаете. Суть вопроса была в том, что понадобится роутер, чтобы подключится к провайдеру и раздать интернет. Это не важно сколько портов у Ruckus главное, что он не умеет NAT/PPPoE и так далее. То есть Ruckus это не роутер, а точка доступа.

----------


## shural

Есть пара 7982 по 1350 грн

----------


## shural

> Вы шас совсем его запутаете. Суть вопроса была в том, что понадобится роутер, чтобы подключится к провайдеру и раздать интернет. Это не важно сколько портов у Ruckus главное, что он не умеет NAT/PPPoE и так далее. То есть Ruckus это не роутер, а точка доступа.


 Умеет и nat и pppoe, вполне может быть простым роутером

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Есть пара 7982 по 1350 грн


 Вот жеж... Вы знаете что такое спонтанная покупка? Вот еще вчера хотел, а сегодня думаю — ну куда я его примастырю? 
Но еще подумаю, цена вменяемая.

А если не секрет напишите причину продажи?

----------


## shural

> Вот жеж... Вы знаете что такое спонтанная покупка? Вот еще вчера хотел, а сегодня думаю — ну куда я его примастырю? 
> Но еще подумаю, цена вменяемая.
> 
> А если не секрет напишите причину продажи?


 Свою домашнюю 7982 не продаю, после падения 2.5 метов на плитку и дальнейшую склейку корпуса вряд-ли её кто-то купит. А это так, "излишки", начиная от 7363 до r700

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Свою домашнюю 7982 не продаю, после падения 2.5 метов на плитку и дальнейшую склейку корпуса вряд-ли её кто-то купит. А это так, "излишки", начиная от 7363 до r700


 У модераторов выходные, напиши по человечески, что продаешь и дай ссылки на топик где продаешь. У меня тут слюни текут, не знаю что купить.  :smileflag:

----------


## Legan

> У него только два порта, соответственно к нему по локальной сети можно подключить только одно устройство, надо будет ставить свитч если надо больше. Или микротик с нужным количеством портов роутером до рукуса


 Да, я знаю ,что придется коммутатор тогда брать или роутер с ланами) 



> Вы шас совсем его запутаете. Суть вопроса была в том, что понадобится роутер, чтобы подключится к провайдеру и раздать интернет. Это не важно сколько портов у Ruckus главное, что он не умеет NAT/PPPoE и так далее. То есть Ruckus это не роутер, а точка доступа.


  Да вот хочется купить только одну вещь, без всяких доп. точек доступа и тд.

----------


## shural

> Да, я знаю ,что придется коммутатор тогда брать или роутер с ланами) 
> 
>  Да вот хочется купить только одну вещь, без всяких доп. точек доступа и тд.


 7363 с тремя портами. Больше только у серии H, но там покрытие слабое. Относительно нормальных точек.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Народ, а накидайте пожалуйста полезных ссылок на Ruckus 7982.

----------


## bibliofil

> Народ, а накидайте пожалуйста полезных ссылок на Ruckus 7982.


 
https://support.ruckuswireless.com/documents/212-zoneflex-release-9-4-indoor-ap-user-guide
https://support.ruckuswireless.com/search?query=zf7982&collection=&ref=

----------


## bibliofil

> Да, я знаю ,что придется коммутатор тогда брать или роутер с ланами) 
> 
>  Да вот хочется купить только одну вещь, без всяких доп. точек доступа и тд.


 Рукус как роутер сомнителен... Лень проверять но думаю там не комильф...
Прикупите микротик hap lite  к нему, за 500 грн

----------


## Legan

> Рукус как роутер сомнителен... Лень проверять но думаю там не комильф...
> Прикупите микротик hap lite  к нему, за 500 грн


  Я так и планировал, но мне нужен стандарт АС плюс два диапазона) Это дороговато выйдет тогда. Минимум MikroTik hAP ac2 -1250грн + рукус 3000грн

----------


## shural

> Рукус как роутер сомнителен... Лень проверять но думаю там не комильф...
> Прикупите микротик hap lite  к нему, за 500 грн


 Рукус как роутер прост, но вполне достаточен домашнему пользователю. Но у меня дома стоит в паре с микротиком, так исторически сложилось.




> Я так и планировал, но мне нужен стандарт АС плюс два диапазона) Это дороговато выйдет тогда. Минимум MikroTik hAP ac2 -1250грн + рукус 3000грн


 Микротик нужен самый простой, вообще без вайфая. И то, только чтоб выполнять задачи роутера, которые не может делать рукус. К примеру, "kid control"

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Это дороговато выйдет тогда. Минимум MikroTik hAP ac2 -1250грн + рукус 3000грн


 


> Микротик нужен самый простой, вообще без вайфая.


 hAP lite — 20$, дешевле кажется нет.

----------


## maxx™

> hAP lite — 20$, дешевле кажется нет.


 Там порти 100 МБ, у наш час треба брати 1000.

----------


## NORAG

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста - на что поменять TL-WR 841N? Тенет,скорость 75/50.

----------


## shural

> hAP lite — 20$, дешевле кажется нет.


 да, сам на таком года 3 сидел. Если больше сотки скорость не нужна, но нужны именно фишечки роутера, то отличный вариант. У меня вызвала удивление потребность именно  в hap ac2

----------


## NORAG

Стоит TL-WR 841N. Предложили поменять на Mikrotik hAP ac lite (1000грн). Спецы подскажите - стоит? Хочу чтобы разница была ощутимой - мой роутер откровенно слабый (

----------


## shural

> Стоит TL-WR 841N. Предложили поменять на Mikrotik hAP ac lite (1000грн). Спецы подскажите - стоит? Хочу чтобы разница была ощутимой - мой роутер откровенно слабый (


 В чём именно слабость роутера? Не пропускает нужную скорость по проводу, медленно фильтрует траффик, или слабое покрытие wi-fi?

----------


## NORAG

> В чём именно слабость роутера? Не пропускает нужную скорость по проводу, медленно фильтрует траффик, или слабое покрытие wi-fi?


 Покрытие слабое - в дальней комнате практически не берёт. Скорость передачи По воздуху, мне кажется тоже слабая. Андроид приставка на кухне и в дальней комнате работает не стабильно (подгружает часто) во время просмотра фильмов. Да и вообще мне кажется что он устарел (

----------


## shural

> Покрытие слабое - в дальней комнате практически не берёт. Скорость передачи По воздуху, мне кажется тоже слабая. Андроид приставка на кухне и в дальней комнате работает не стабильно (подгружает часто) во время просмотра фильмов. Да и вообще мне кажется что он устарел (


 Хорошее покрытие это Ruckus, практически любой на который денег хватит.

----------


## Полесов

> Да и вообще мне кажется что он устарел (


 Таки да.

----------


## lockon1978

> Покрытие слабое - в дальней комнате практически не берёт. Скорость передачи По воздуху, мне кажется тоже слабая. Андроид приставка на кухне и в дальней комнате работает не стабильно (подгружает часто) во время просмотра фильмов. Да и вообще мне кажется что он устарел (


 xiaomi router 4a gigabit

----------


## Livesms

А в каких актуальных роутера массового сегмента, есть PoE (входной порт от провайдера), хотя бы 4 порта Gigabit, суммарно 6-8 портов на Ethernet, актаульные стандарты WiFi ? 
В домашней сети нужно иметь возможность подключить несколько компьютеров по витой паре 1000 Mbit и несколько девайсов без особых требований к скорости (телевизор - ТВ приставка, домофон и т.д. - там и 100 мбит с головой.

Поиском нашел 
- Mikrotik RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN
802.11n • интерфейс подключения: 5x 10/100/1000 Ethernet, 5x 10/100 Ethernet • скорость соединения: 300 Мбит/с • 05.2014 

- Mikrotik RB2011UAS-2HnD-IN
802.11n • интерфейс подключения: 5x 10/100/1000 Ethernet, 5x 10/100 Ethernet • скорость соединения: 300 Мбит/с • 07.2013 

- Mikrotik CRS109-8G-1S-2HnD-IN 
 802.11n • интерфейс подключения: 8x 10/100/1000 Ethernet • скорость соединения: 300 Мбит/с • 01.2015

В целом мне подошли бы, но все весьма старых моделей.
Или проще взять что-то свежее из серии Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) и к нему просто свитч на 8 портов и компьютеры подключить напрямую к роутеру, а все остальное через свитч к роутеру ?

----------


## bibliofil

> А в каких актуальных роутера массового сегмента, есть PoE (входной порт от провайдера), ?


 ни один провайдер не даст вам питание роутера по РоЕ 
уточните свою мысль

----------


## shural

> А в каких актуальных роутера массового сегмента, есть PoE (входной порт от провайдера), хотя бы 4 порта Gigabit, суммарно 6-8 портов на Ethernet, актаульные стандарты WiFi ? 
> В домашней сети нужно иметь возможность подключить несколько компьютеров по витой паре 1000 Mbit и несколько девайсов без особых требований к скорости (телевизор - ТВ приставка, домофон и т.д. - там и 100 мбит с головой.
> 
> В целом мне подошли бы, но все весьма старых моделей.
> Или проще взять что-то свежее из серии Mikrotik hAP ac2 (RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) и к нему просто свитч на 8 портов и компьютеры подключить напрямую к роутеру, а все остальное через свитч к роутеру ?


 PoE от провайдера, такое бывает? серия Mikrotik 2011 это 802.11n, с тех пор вышло две версии 802.11ас и недавно 802.11ax(устройств, его поддерживающих, на данный момент вряд-ли наберётся два десятка). Так что актуальным можно считать 802.11.ac. 
Вариант с роутер +свитч вполне рабочий, свитч уже подбирать по желанию хоть гиговый, хоть управляемый. Или mikrotik crs + точка доступа, но это другие деньги

----------


## Livesms

> ни один провайдер не даст вам питание роутера по РоЕ 
> уточните свою мысль


 100%... Перепутал PoE и GPON ...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Стоит TL-WR 841N. Предложили поменять на Mikrotik hAP ac lite (1000грн). Спецы подскажите - стоит? Хочу чтобы разница была ощутимой - мой роутер откровенно слабый (


 
Категорически на стоит менять именно на эту модель. Одноядерный процессор 650 MHz, бесполезный для вас PoE, 100 мбит/с.


Доплатить до 1450 гривен и возьмите hAP ac2. Само собою никто не даст гарантию что с Wi-Fi станет лучше.

----------


## maxx™

> Категорически на стоит менять именно на эту модель. Одноядерный процессор 650 MHz, бесполезный для вас PoE, 100 мбит/с.
> 
> 
> Доплатить до 1450 гривен и возьмите hAP ac2. Само собою никто не даст гарантию что с Wi-Fi станет лучше.


 Але якщо не викидати старий, можна просто там де погано, поставити іншу точку та усе буде гаразд.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А в каких актуальных роутера массового сегмента, есть PoE (входной порт от провайдера), хотя бы 4 порта Gigabit, суммарно 6-8 портов на Ethernet, актаульные стандарты WiFi ? 
> В домашней сети нужно иметь возможность подключить несколько компьютеров по витой паре 1000 Mbit и несколько девайсов без особых требований к скорости (телевизор - ТВ приставка, домофон и т.д. - там и 100 мбит с головой.
> 
> Поиском нашел 
> - Mikrotik RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN
> 802.11n • интерфейс подключения: 5x 10/100/1000 Ethernet, 5x 10/100 Ethernet • скорость соединения: 300 Мбит/с • 05.2014 
> 
> - Mikrotik RB2011UAS-2HnD-IN
> 802.11n • интерфейс подключения: 5x 10/100/1000 Ethernet, 5x 10/100 Ethernet • скорость соединения: 300 Мбит/с • 07.2013 
> ...


 Почему вам поиск не выдал самую передовую модель RB4011iGS+5HacQ2HnD-IN. Дорого, но альтернатива только со вторым свичом и в принципе она самая правильная (читай ниже).

rb2011 это ваще старье из старья. Там же по блок схеме не 10 портов, а 5 + 5 и всё через процессор. По PPPoE он выжмет максимум 250-300 мбит/с
И ваще эти одноядерные процессоры. Микротик вроде сделал ставку на ARM архитектуру, мне кается нужно смотреть на эти устройства. 




> 100%... Перепутал PoE и GPON ...


 Если провайдер даст 100% совместимость модуля с их оборудованием. GPON производители же часто блокируют на уровне прошивки чужие модули. Вообще Микротик + GPON не самая удачная идея.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Але якщо не викидати старий, можна просто там де погано, поставити іншу точку та усе буде гаразд.


 Можно протянуть провод в удаленную часть квартиру и поставить туда 841.

----------


## NORAG

> Хорошее покрытие это Ruckus, практически любой на который денег хватит.


 Ruckus это несколько тысяч гривен... Честно говоря не уверен, что для трехкомнатной квартиры нужен роутер за эти деньги. 
Думаю что +-1000 грн это нормально. Только хотелось бы совета от знающих и понимающих людей.

----------


## NORAG

Есть такие девайсы. Нужны ли они? Готов купить ещё роутер или хз что, чтобы улучшить покрытие и качество передачи сигнала. Прошу совета!

----------


## Полесов

> Ruckus это несколько тысяч гривен... .


 на олх от 600 грн
причем манибек возможен

----------


## NORAG

> на олх от 600 грн
> причем манибек возможен


 Вы посоветуете тоже рукус?
Он будет лучше чем Микротик и Ксяоми?
Тенет Предлогают Archer с20 за 700 грн. Пишут что тоже хороший...

----------


## bibliofil

> Вы посоветуете тоже рукус?
> Он будет лучше чем Микротик и Ксяоми?
> Тенет Предлогают Archer с20 за 700 грн. Пишут что тоже хороший...


 Вам никто не может гарантировать что именно в ваших условиях какой-то роутер 100% покроет всю квартиру.
Потому что там влияет миллион факторов.

----------


## NORAG

> Вам никто не может гарантировать что именно в ваших условиях какой-то роутер 100% покроет всю квартиру.
> Потому что там влияет миллион факторов.


 Обычная Трехкомнатная чешка = 60кв.м. Роутер в зале (в центре) ..Первый этаж.  Более чем стандартно.

----------


## NORAG

Можно же сказать гарантировано, что любой новый мерседес будет лучше чем любой новый заз...не зависимо от использования авто!.
Или любой новый телевизор сони будет лучше нового киви - это же просто! 
Неужели с роутерами такие сложности?...

----------


## Полесов

> Можно же сказать гарантировано, что любой новый мерседес будет лучше чем любой новый заз...не зависимо от использования авто!.
> Или любой новый телевизор сони будет лучше нового киви - это же просто! 
> Неужели с роутерами такие сложности?...


    все дело в технической єлектродинамике и помеховой обстановке у вас в квартире

   вы несколько дней пишете в теме, я бы за это время перепробовал бы уже несколько роутеров

   у меня тоже бетонная чешка, в дальнюю комнату из гостиной рукус добивает слабовато. 
   странички грузятся, но туб торомозит иногда.

    решение простое как пять копеек - провод и доп. точка.

----------


## maxx™

> Можно же сказать гарантировано, что любой новый мерседес будет лучше чем любой новый заз...не зависимо от использования авто!.


 Якщо ваш мерседес не може проїхати по болоту, то новий так само не зможе цього зробити. 
На відміну від приморського суда м Одеси, печерського м Києва та інших - закони фізики не продаються. Якщо сигнал не може пройти скрізь стіну, то він не пройде. Ви можете змінити роутер на більш потужний та сигнал дійде до вашого пристроя, а тут ви з'ясуєте що пристрій теж відправляє сигнал до роутера, як бедете цю проблему вирішувати?

----------


## NORAG

> Якщо ваш мерседес не може проїхати по болоту, то новий так само не зможе цього зробити. 
> На відміну від приморського суда м Одеси, печерського м Києва та інших - закони фізики не продаються. Якщо сигнал не може пройти скрізь стіну, то він не пройде. Ви можете змінити роутер на більш потужний та сигнал дійде до вашого пристроя, а тут ви з'ясуєте що пристрій теж відправляє сигнал до роутера, як бедете цю проблему вирішувати?


 Мой не мерседес По болоту идёт очень даже - для этого и куплен был... 
Ладно.... Слишком усложнили спецы (..

----------


## NORAG

> все дело в технической єлектродинамике и помеховой обстановке у вас в квартире
> 
>    вы несколько дней пишете в теме, я бы за это время перепробовал бы уже несколько роутеров
> 
>    у меня тоже бетонная чешка, в дальнюю комнату из гостиной рукус добивает слабовато. 
>    странички грузятся, но туб торомозит иногда.
> 
>     решение простое как пять копеек - провод и доп. точка.


 Провод и доп точка - можно хотябы в двух словах По подробнее? 
И еще есть такая штука как расширитель-усилиель сети вайфай. Рабочая? Например такая Расширитель зоны WiFi Xiaomi Amplifier Pro

----------


## NORAG

> все дело в технической єлектродинамике и помеховой обстановке у вас в квартире
> 
>    вы несколько дней пишете в теме, я бы за это время перепробовал бы уже несколько роутеров
> 
>    у меня тоже бетонная чешка, в дальнюю комнату из гостиной рукус добивает слабовато. 
>    странички грузятся, но туб торомозит иногда.
> 
>     решение простое как пять копеек - провод и доп. точка.


 Если рукус добивает слабовато...,  то чем он лучше того что у меня стоит.. Не понятно...

----------


## Полесов

> Если рукус добивает слабовато...,  то чем он лучше того что у меня стоит.. Не понятно...


    что непонятного ?
    гаджеты не могут пробить 2-3 бетонных стены....роутер их просто "не слышит" - все утонуло в шуме.

по проводу все просто - прокладываете витую пару из гостиной в дальнюю комнату и ставите туда какой-то второй роутер или точку доступа
роутер в гостиной остается на месте

----------


## iDobry

> Неужели с роутерами такие сложности?...


 Бинго! Был бы идеальный роутер - не было бы этой темы.
У меня дома ASUS уже несколько лет. Телефон паршиво ловил Wi-Fi на кухне. Сменил телефон - и теперь можно смотреть Youtube хоть на подоконнике. Так шо с роутерами "не все так однозначно" (с).

----------


## NORAG

> что непонятного ?
>     гаджеты не могут пробить 2-3 бетонных стены....роутер их просто "не слышит" - все утонуло в шуме.
> 
> по проводу все просто - прокладываете витую пару из гостиной в дальнюю комнату и ставите туда какой-то второй роутер или точку доступа
> роутер в гостиной остается на месте


 Это уже интересно. Провод есть в дальнюю комнату - там стоял комп когда-то. Роутер второй куплю. Один конец в новый роутер в спальне, а второй конец куда? Был подключен в порт роутера который стоит в зале.

----------


## bibliofil

> Это уже интересно. Провод есть в дальнюю комнату - там стоял комп когда-то. Роутер второй куплю. Один конец в новый роутер в спальне, а второй конец куда? Был подключен в порт роутера который стоит в зале.


 оставьте в руотере

----------


## NORAG

> оставьте в руотере


 Просто в обычном порту? А новый роутер надо будет настраивать?

----------


## NORAG

И еще вопрос. Обязательно Витая пара или можно и волокно? Просто не помню что в комнату идёт (

----------


## shural

> Просто в обычном порту? А новый роутер надо будет настраивать?


 Или! если новый роутер поддерживает, то перевести его в режим точки доступа

----------


## maxx™

> Просто в обычном порту? А новый роутер надо будет настраивать?


 Якщо з'єднати звичайний порт старого роутера з звичайним портом нового роутера, то все що треба буде зробити на новому роутері - налаштувати пароль та ім'я мережі для WiFi. Для більшості роутерів з коробки буде так.

----------


## NORAG

Таки ж всё просто!). Роутер новый всё равно покупать, и я так понимаю совсем не обязательно навороченый. 
Спасибо огромное всем отозвашимся!!! Буду пробовать)

----------


## Полесов

> Якщо з'єднати звичайний порт старого роутера з звичайним портом нового роутера, то все що треба буде зробити на новому роутері - налаштувати пароль та ім'я мережі для WiFi. Для більшості роутерів з коробки буде так.


  и выключить dhcp сервер в настройках, установить статику на LAN (если нет режима точки доступа)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И еще есть такая штука как расширитель-усилиель сети вайфай. Рабочая? Например такая Расширитель зоны WiFi Xiaomi Amplifier Pro


 Это маркетинговый булшит. Если глобально, то станет только хуже.

----------


## NORAG

> Это маркетинговый булшит. Если глобально, то станет только хуже.


 Спасибо!!

----------


## Полесов

за 6000 грн можно накупить прекрасного сетевого вместо этого ... тплинка

------------
Маршрутизатор Archer C4000 уже в Украине

Компания TP-Link объявила о начале продаж в Украине 3-ёх диапазонного маршрутизатора Archer C4000, который оснащён 4-ёх ядерным процессором для обеспечения высокой производительности во время выполнения задач различной сложности.
Скорость маршрутизатора Archer C4000 в сумме со всех диапазонов достигает 4000 Мбит/с(+р). Так на частоте 2.4 ГГц скорость достигает значения 750 Мбит/с, а на каждой из двух частот 5 ГГц скорость составляет до 1625 Мбит/с. За быстродействие аппаратной части роутера отвечает мощный 4-ёх ядерный и при этом 64-ёх битный процессор, у которого тактовая частота составляет 1.8 ГГц. К тому же новый маршрутизатор оснащён технологией NitroQAM. С её помощью скорость на каждом диапазоне увеличилась на 25%.
Рекомендованная стоимость TP-Link Archer C4000 в розницу составляет ровно 6000 грн.

----------


## epifanus

Что-то я не понял как они считали, типа сложили скорости всех ви-фи в одну торбу? 

Тогда почему проводные не прибавили? 

4000 Мбит/с (Wi-Fi) + 4х1000 Мбит/с (LAN) + 1000 Мбит/с (WAN) = 9000 Мбит/с. 

Девять тысяч - это же круче, чем несчастных четыре тысячи, а значит бабла можно больше взять. 

Не 6000, а уже все 12000.

----------


## shmargen

*intimtov*



> Как по мне, то может сгодиться.


 рекламируйте лучше интим-товары вы же для этого зарегались и заполнили домашную страничку 
а пока эти PowerLine адаптеры только по сервисам перемещаются и толка нет с нашими сетями с нашими трансформаторами с нашими фазами и косинусами фи фи фи вернее фу фу фу

----------


## Полесов

> А почему не посмотреть в сторону PowerLine-адаптеров, .


 не стоит, потому что результат непредсказуем.

----------


## Dominion

Приветствую,
Подскажите, пожалуйста: в логах роутера вижу, что, какой-то шлимазл пытается подбирать логины-пароли к VPN серверу. Что, обычно, с этим делают? Ограничить подключение стационарными ip, к сожалению, не вариант. Возможно ли ограничить подключение к VPN только для отдельных mac?

----------


## Livesms

Много лет имел роутер RT-N16 c прошивкой от Merlin - все устраивало. Потом понадобился доп.функционал с web-морды (VPN Server на роутере - OpenVPN, проброс портов извне внутрь сети от конкретных внешних IP / авто-переключение на USB 3G модем при отвале интернета на WAN и т.д.) и отнял у знакомого его RT-N56U, прошил его на Padavan и пользовался больше года.. Но сейчас у этого роутера (RT-N56U + Padavan ) начал падать 2,4 GHz диапазон Wifi и часть устройств отваливается от сети. 
Хочу взять какой-то роутер и прошить его обратно прошивкой Padavan - что из актуального на рынке посоветуете ? 
Нужно 
- Гигабытные порты (как минимум LAN но лучше и WAN - мало ли - провайдер начнет давать 1Гбит)
- USB порт для внешнего резервного 3G модема 
- возможность прошивки Padavan (встроенный VPN сервере / проброс конкретных портов от конкретных внешних IP / авто-переключение на модем при отвале интернета на WAN )

Говорят, что Padavan забросил обновлять проишвки и ушел в Zyxel - есть еще вариант OpenWRT - но я не знаю есть ли там, все что мне нужно от прошивки (но не из консоли - через вебморду). Если да - то можно роутеры с возможность проишвки на OpenWRT.

----------


## maxx™

> Много лет имел роутер RT-N16 c прошивкой от Merlin - все устраивало. Потом понадобился доп.функционал с web-морды (VPN Server на роутере - OpenVPN, проброс портов извне внутрь сети от конкретных внешних IP / авто-переключение на USB 3G модем при отвале интернета на WAN и т.д.) и отнял у знакомого его RT-N56U, прошил его на Padavan и пользовался больше года.. Но сейчас у этого роутера (RT-N56U + Padavan ) начал падать 2,4 GHz диапазон Wifi и часть устройств отваливается от сети. 
> Хочу взять какой-то роутер и прошить его обратно прошивкой Padavan - что из актуального на рынке посоветуете ? 
> Нужно 
> - Гигабытные порты (как минимум LAN но лучше и WAN - мало ли - провайдер начнет давать 1Гбит)
> - USB порт для внешнего резервного 3G модема 
> - возможность прошивки Padavan (встроенный VPN сервере / проброс конкретных портов от конкретных внешних IP / авто-переключение на модем при отвале интернета на WAN )
> 
> Говорят, что Padavan забросил обновлять проишвки и ушел в Zyxel - есть еще вариант OpenWRT - но я не знаю есть ли там, все что мне нужно от прошивки (но не из консоли - через вебморду). Если да - то можно роутеры с возможность проишвки на OpenWRT.


 xiaomi 3g з openwrt, здається що потрібен усе це вміти. Правда тільки 2 LAN порта, доведеться ще свич чи інший роутер брати.

----------


## pahaniche

> Много лет имел роутер RT-N16 c прошивкой от Merlin - все устраивало. Потом понадобился доп.функционал с web-морды (VPN Server на роутере - OpenVPN, проброс портов извне внутрь сети от конкретных внешних IP / авто-переключение на USB 3G модем при отвале интернета на WAN и т.д.) и отнял у знакомого его RT-N56U, прошил его на Padavan и пользовался больше года.. Но сейчас у этого роутера (RT-N56U + Padavan ) начал падать 2,4 GHz диапазон Wifi и часть устройств отваливается от сети. 
> Хочу взять какой-то роутер и прошить его обратно прошивкой Padavan - что из актуального на рынке посоветуете ? 
> Нужно 
> - Гигабытные порты (как минимум LAN но лучше и WAN - мало ли - провайдер начнет давать 1Гбит)
> - USB порт для внешнего резервного 3G модема 
> - возможность прошивки Padavan (встроенный VPN сервере / проброс конкретных портов от конкретных внешних IP / авто-переключение на модем при отвале интернета на WAN )
> 
> Говорят, что Padavan забросил обновлять проишвки и ушел в Zyxel - есть еще вариант OpenWRT - но я не знаю есть ли там, все что мне нужно от прошивки (но не из консоли - через вебморду). Если да - то можно роутеры с возможность проишвки на OpenWRT.


 От тута прикольные роутеры продают. Я посматривал в их сторону, но подвернулся hAP ac, и взял его  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

> возможность проишвки на OpenWRT.


   впн нужен?
  микротик
  из коробки там есть впн

----------


## Полесов

> Приветствую,
> Подскажите, пожалуйста: в логах роутера вижу, что, какой-то шлимазл пытается подбирать логины-пароли к VPN серверу. Что, обычно, с этим делают?


    забивают. 

зы.   сложный пароль поставили?

----------


## Полесов

> xiaomi 3g


 1  end of sale.
2. танці с бубном

----------


## Livesms

> впн нужен?
>   микротик
>   из коробки там есть впн


 VPN (OpenVPN) нужен. Но еще нужнее нормальная людская настройка форвардинга портов (не из консоли через iptables), и автопереключение на 3G модем при пропадании внешки в WAN (не физического коннекта, а именно самого инета - как это делает Padavan  - пингует 8.8.8.8 или 1.1.1.1 и если нет ответа - переключается на модем).



> xiaomi 3g з openwrt, здається що потрібен усе це вміти. Правда тільки 2 LAN порта, доведеться ще свич чи інший роутер брати.


 Те что были раньше (с USB портом и 256 памяти) почти не продаются. Новая ревизия , которая зовется так же 3G но уже без USB и с 128 памяти -  по сути перелицований 4a роутер .... Без USB порта не вариант...

----------


## Dominion

> забивают. 
> 
> зы.   сложный пароль поставили?


 пароль относительно нормальный: 20 символов буквы/цифры.
Стрёмно просто. Ещё и ip китайские

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Те что были раньше (с USB портом и 256 памяти) почти не продаются. Новая ревизия , которая зовется так же 3G но уже без USB и с 128 памяти -  по сути перелицований 4a роутер .... Без USB порта не вариант...


 Еще можно купить за 50$



> которая зовется так же 3G


 R3Gv2

Как вариант и очень хорошая альтернатива — Lenovo Newifi 3 D2.

https://forum.openwrt.org/search?q=the best router

Прошивка от Padavan по сути уже мертва. Будущее за OpenWRT.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> МНо сейчас у этого роутера (RT-N56U + Padavan ) начал падать 2,4 GHz диапазон Wifi и часть устройств отваливается от сети.


 Я точно не помню, но кажется это у него стандартно отваливается и на ixbt *есть решение этого вопроса*. Хотя возможно я перепутал с WAN, NAT в общем что-то у него отваливается и раз в месяц об этом спрашивают.

----------


## Livesms

> Прошивка от Padavan по сути уже мертва. Будущее за OpenWRT.


  А у OpenWRT есть такое ? 
- проброс конкретных портов от конкретных внешних IP (типа Source IP / Dest IP / Dest Port / Local IP / Local Port)
- авто-переключение на модем при отвале интернета на WAN (не физического коннекта, а именно самого инета на WAN даже подключенного к роутеру- как это делает Padavan - пингует 8.8.8.8 или 1.1.1.1 и если нет ответа - переключается на модем) ?

----------


## maxx™

> А у OpenWRT есть такое ? 
> - проброс конкретных портов от конкретных внешних IP (типа Source IP / Dest IP / Dest Port / Local IP / Local Port)
> - авто-переключение на модем при отвале интернета на WAN (не физического коннекта, а именно самого инета на WAN даже подключенного к роутеру- как это делает Padavan - пингует 8.8.8.8 или 1.1.1.1 и если нет ответа - переключается на модем) ?


 https://www.cfos.de/uk/cfos-personal-net/port-forwarding/openwrt.htm
backup wan можна зробити скріптом точно, в інеті їх багато

----------


## Livesms

> https://www.cfos.de/uk/cfos-personal-net/port-forwarding/openwrt.htm
> backup wan можна зробити скріптом точно, в інеті їх багато


  Опять все скатывается в скрипты / консоль и т.д. Нужно именно с вебморды нормально, что бы это можно было в любой момент настроить / проверить хоть с телефона через TeamViewer тыкая в экранчике на вебморде а не скриты городить в консоли...
Потому люди и тянутся за Padavan - там это все есть с коробки и с людским интерфейсом... Без всяких скриптов, консолей и т.д.


Уже на этом скрине вижу, что для port forwarding нет того что нужно  *Source IP* / Dest Port / Local IP / Local Port

  *Показать скрытый текст* **


Скажем мне не нужно форвардить все коннекты на конкретный порт - а только с определенного IP (скажем с рабочего статического IP подключаться по RDP на домашний комп).

У Padavan это выглядит так 

  *Показать скрытый текст* **


Вместо * можно вписать конкретный IP и форвардинг будет работать только на пакеты с этого IP...
Да - это все можно и в консоли прописывать. Но зачем.. Завтра на работе поменется IP или нужно срочно добавить на время еще один IP - опять с консоли что-то править тікая в телефон или планшет пальцем.. Не вариант...

----------


## maxx™

> Скажем мне не нужно форвардить все коннекты на конкретный порт - а только с определенного IP (скажем с рабочего статического IP подключаться по RDP на домашний комп)


 Ну дозволяєш цей порт у фаєрволі тільки для окремих IP.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А у OpenWRT есть такое ? 
>  - проброс конкретных портов от конкретных внешних IP (типа Source IP / Dest IP / Dest Port / Local IP / Local Port)


 Как разрешить доступ к порту из определённой сети



> - авто-переключение на модем при отвале интернета на WAN (не физического коннекта, а именно самого инета на WAN даже подключенного к роутеру- как это делает Padavan - пингует 8.8.8.8 или 1.1.1.1 и если нет ответа - переключается на модем) ?


 https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/network/wan/multiwan/mwan3

К этому пакету добавляется  пакет для веб интерфейса и всё — luci-app-mwan3 

На ютубе можете посмотреть что и как.

----------


## Полесов

> Опять все скатывается в скрипты / консоль и т.д. Нужно именно с вебморды нормально, что бы это можно было в любой момент настроить / п*роверить хоть с телефона* ...


   если забыть об Open VPN то микротик умеет
  есть приложение

----------


## Livesms

> https://openwrt.org/ru/doc/uci/firewall#как_разрешить_доступ_к_порту_из_определённой_сети
> https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/network/wan/multiwan/mwan3


 А эти все конфиги и т.д. обратно руками прописываются ? Эти все config redirect / config rule / Configuring a routable loopback  
Или есть вменяемая GUI на web морде для всех этих действий  - где выбрал что, откуда, куда и как действует. 
Или назад в консоль и куски кода писать ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Livesms*

Вы всерьёз считаете, что я, профессионал, буду вас в чем то убеждать? Если вам не нужно чужое мнение, то чего вы спрашиваете? Вы посмотрите ко мне в профиль и поймите кого вы пытаетесь «подловить». Вам уже дважды ответили *с аргументами*!!! Идите спрашивать в другое место, если вы считаете себя умнее.

Padavan, Padavan.... Он уже больше двух лет работает на ZyXel, Linaro с апреля месяца всё бросил, а alxdm только начал, что-то там незначительное добавлять. Но вы же ни ухом ни рылом не понимате о чем я.

Да в добрый путь, в далекие края со своим Padavan.

----------


## Livesms

> Вы всерьёз считаете, что я, профессионал, буду вас в чем то убеждать? Если вам не нужно чужое мнение, то чего вы спрашиваете? Вы посмотрите ко мне в профиль и поймите кого вы пытаетесь «подловить». Вам уже дважды ответили *с аргументами*!!! Идите спрашивать в другое место, если вы считаете себя умнее.


 И близко нет желания когото подлавливать. Я хочу купить роутер, на который с минимальными напрягами и временем можно перенести свой работающий конфиг с Asus RT-N56 прошитый той же проишвкой Padavan (OpenVPN + PortForwarding + 3G USB Modem + AutoSwitch WAN<->3G).

Покупая новый роутер не хочется откатиться на уровень консоли и там конфиги набивать руками... Задача просто взять роутер, который можно прошить (не важно чем - хоть падавном хоть OpenWRT) и где будет людский интерфейс (web) в котором можно сделать все необходимые настройки.

Что бы понять ближе взял валявшийся в столе TPLink 741ND и накатал на него OpenWRT 18.06.5 
Интерфейс OpenWRT конечно ушел вперед. Жаль не дало поставить luci-app-mwan3 через Software - Download and install package  - мало памяти.  Завтра попробую RT-N16 прошить. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* **  




> Как вариант и очень хорошая альтернатива — Lenovo Newifi 3 D2.


 Думаю попробую этот - Dual Core CPU 880MHz / 5 ports GbE / 512M DDR3 и USB порт для 3G модема...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И близко нет желания когото подлавливать. Я хочу купить роутер, на который с минимальными напрягами и временем можно перенести свой работающий конфиг с Asus RT-N56 прошитый той же проишвкой Padavan (OpenVPN + PortForwarding + 3G USB Modem + AutoSwitch WAN<->3G).


 Есть производные для от OpenWRT заточенные под свою специфику и пользователя. Например Gargoyle очень повернута к пользователю и в принципе тот же Padavan. Есть еще специальная сборка OpenWRT под модемы, но чего то я её не нахожу. Кажется польская. 




> Много лет имел роутер RT-N16 c прошивкой от Merlin - все устраивало. Потом понадобился доп.функционал с web-морды


 Афигеновская прошивка Tomato. Скажем так, в неё кроме простоты Padavan есть более крутые навороты для тех кто в теме. На старые роутеры нет ничего лучше. А это модификация под ваш роутер.

----------


## Livesms

С утра прошил OpenWRT на RT-N16 - думал сесть покопаться. Теперь по Вашим наводкам пробую эти варианты


  *Показать скрытый текст* ** 


> Есть производные для от OpenWRT заточенные под свою специфику и пользователя. Например Gargoyle очень повернута к пользователю и в принципе тот же Padavan. Есть еще специальная сборка OpenWRT под модемы, но чего то я её не нахожу. Кажется польская.


 Заглянул на Gargoyle - там в привязке к чипам (нет прямой ссылки на роутер)
Нагуглил на их же форуме тему Gargoyle Forum - ASUS RT-N16 - там пишут, что ASUS RT-N16 на базе Broadcom BCM4716 (та же инфа и на странице этого роутера на Openwrt.org. На форуме советуют искать gargoyle_1.6.1-brcm47xx-squashfs.trx и заливать. Полез в раздел Download - Firmware images - Broadcom - 1.11 (experimental) - 1.11.0 - gargoyle_1.11.0-brcm47xx-generic-standard-squashfs.trx 
Прошил RT-N16 стоковой прошивкой и сбросил в дефолт (так на всякий случай) - попробовал прошить gargoyle_1.11.0-brcm47xx-generic-standard-squashfs.trx  - выкинуло ошибку _Firmware upgrade unsuccessfully. It may result incorrect image or error transmition._


Попробовал также стабильную 1.10 из того же раздела - gargoyle_1.10.0-brcm47xx-generic-standard-squashfs.trx - та же ошибка. 
Видать такие нет ее или я не выбрал ту, что нужно. Остальные не рискнул подряд пробовать прошивать. Да и в теме на форуме Gargoyle Forum - ASUS RT-N16 не понятно поддерживается или нет - не видно конкретных "удачных" сообщений. 

На их же форуме в теме запросов есть запрос от 2016 года  но ответа в теме нет.




> Афигеновская прошивка Tomato. Скажем так, в неё кроме простоты Padavan есть более крутые навороты для тех кто в теме. На старые роутеры нет ничего лучше. А это модификация под ваш роутер.


 Дальше решил попробовать Advancedtomato - жаль, что последнее обновление от  17.11.2017
Начал качать и смутило, что в разделе Downloads > Asus RT-N16 в названиях файлов прошивок везде фигурирует RT-N*5x*.


Скачал K26USB-1.28.AT-RT-N5x-MIPSR2-3.5-140-VPN.trx - попробовал закинуть из стока - та же ошибка - _Firmware upgrade unsuccessfully. It may result incorrect image or error transmition._.


Жаль, что не дает заглянуть в раздел загрузки прошивко https://advancedtomato.com/get/v3.5-140/K26RT-N/  - если убрать название файла ... 

Видать прийдется назад шить OpenWRT и пробовать разобраться с PortForwarding + Firewall

Методом перебора таки залил Advancedtomato  K26USB-1.28.AT-RT-N5x-MIPSR2-3.5-140-VPN.trx - прошил OpenWRT и из под нее прошил Advancedtomato. Почему-то из под стоковой не хотело никак прошиваться...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Заглянул на Gargoyle - там в привязке к чипам (нет прямой ссылки на роутер)


 Gargoyle я советовал для нового роутера, но никак не для старого. Для broadcom только Tomato.





> Методом перебора таки залил Advancedtomato  K26USB-1.28.AT-RT-N5x-MIPSR2-3.5-140-VPN.trx - прошил OpenWRT и из под нее прошил Advancedtomato. Почему-то из под стоковой не хотело никак прошиваться...


 НЕ понимаю как вы еще не угробили загрузчик роутера такими экспериментами. 

google.com.ua/search?q=asus+rt+n16+guid+firmware+tomato. По видео на ютубе видно, что сначала прошивают DD-WRT и только после неё накатывают Tomato. Кстати, поковыряйте DD-WRT, местами она тоже интересная, но старье еще то.

Тут навалом информации, в том числе по 3G модемам. 

http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:50707
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:58775

----------


## Livesms

> Gargoyle я советовал для нового роутера, но никак не для старого. Для broadcom только Tomato.


 Ага - видать не понял. Хотя в теме на их форуме были ссылки именно на прошивку под  Broadcom BCM4716 потому и ее пытался засунуть ) 




> НЕ понимаю как вы еще не угробили загрузчик роутера такими экспериментами.


  Я тоже об этом подумал ) Хорошо, что сток не шьет все подряд...




> google.com.ua/search?q=asus+rt+n16+guid+firmware+tomato. По видео на ютубе видно, что сначала прошивают DD-WRT и только после неё накатывают Tomato. Кстати, поковыряйте DD-WRT, местами она тоже интересная, но старье еще то.
> Тут навалом информации, в том числе по 3G модемам.


  В общем стала AdvacnedTomato из под OpenWrt. Выглядит очень даже. И похоже есть все нужные плюшки...
  

Щас еще подкину модем для полного теста.

----------


## re1ax

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане  :smileflag: 
Я тут себе недавно купил Xiaomi Mi Router 4A Gigabite edition и возникла неожиданная проблема - Amazon Prime перестал показывать видео и начал писать "Видео недоступно в вашем регионе". Поставил для теста старый роутер (TP-Link TL-WR941ND) - с ним всё ок. Есть идеи что это может быть и как это можно исправить?
P.S. Если проблема с прошивкой, то подскажите где можно его перепрошить на, например, OpenWRT. Заодно бы и проблема с IPTV решилась.)

----------


## bibliofil

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане 
> Я тут себе недавно купил Xiaomi Mi Router 4A Gigabite edition и возникла неожиданная проблема - Amazon Prime перестал показывать видео и начал писать "Видео недоступно в вашем регионе". Поставил для теста старый роутер (TP-Link TL-WR941ND) - с ним всё ок. Есть идеи что это может быть и как это можно исправить?
> P.S. Если проблема с прошивкой, то подскажите где можно его перепрошить на, например, OpenWRT. Заодно бы и проблема с IPTV решилась.)


 проверьте свой айпи адрес через любой сайт-локатор на обоих роутерах
https://www.whatismyip.com/

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане 
> Я тут себе недавно купил Xiaomi Mi Router 4A Gigabite edition и возникла неожиданная проблема - Amazon Prime перестал показывать видео и начал писать "Видео недоступно в вашем регионе". Поставил для теста старый роутер (TP-Link TL-WR941ND) - с ним всё ок. Есть идеи что это может быть и как это можно исправить?
> P.S. Если проблема с прошивкой, то подскажите где можно его перепрошить на, например, OpenWRT. Заодно бы и проблема с IPTV решилась.)


 Вам лучше пойти на специализированные форумы и почитать что там пишут.

----------


## lockon1978

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане 
> Я тут себе недавно купил Xiaomi Mi Router 4A Gigabite edition и возникла неожиданная проблема - Amazon Prime перестал показывать видео и начал писать "Видео недоступно в вашем регионе". Поставил для теста старый роутер (TP-Link TL-WR941ND) - с ним всё ок. Есть идеи что это может быть и как это можно исправить?
> P.S. Если проблема с прошивкой, то подскажите где можно его перепрошить на, например, OpenWRT. Заодно бы и проблема с IPTV решилась.)


  Можно попробовать подождать, например гугл обновит данные и местоположение обновится, неделю или две недели.

----------


## re1ax

Решил сделать проще - вернуть роутер и взять MikroTik hAP ac2  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

> Решил сделать проще - вернуть роутер и взять MikroTik hAP ac2


 кстати о микротиках 
сливают партию  Хап Лайт,   390 грн/шт,  б/у
найдете на сайте из трех букв
забирать в Одессе на Балковской 120/1

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> кстати о микротиках 
> сливают партию  Хап Лайт,   390 грн/шт,  б/у
> найдете на сайте из трех букв
> забирать в Одессе на Балковской 120/1


 Знакомый адресок. Ты там работаешь?  В октябре брал там Mikrotik hAP ac2.

----------


## Полесов

> Знакомый адресок. Ты там работаешь?  В октябре брал там Mikrotik hAP ac2.


  нет, не работаю
просто нужен был роутер для технологического оборудования и хап лайт просто прекрасен для этого
вланы, впны "из коробки" за 15 долл

----------


## Livesms

> В общем стала AdvacnedTomato из под OpenWrt. Выглядит очень даже. И похоже есть все нужные плюшки...


 Подскажите, реально ли настроить на роутере разделение группы IP по доступу в домашнюю сеть.
Скажем, есть домашняя сеть с несколькими ПК, подключенными по витой паре к роутеру, смартфонами, планшетами и ноутбуком, подключенным по WiFi. Все в пределах одной подсети, все выходят в Internet через этот роутер, все видять друг друга (с смартфона можно зайти на расшаренную папку на компе и т.д.). 
Нужно, используя это же подключение к Internet / сеть, подключить IP видеодомофон, вызывную панель, доп.камеру. При этом хочу сделать так, что бы эти девайсы были подключены к домашней сети, из этой домашней к ним можно было подключиться, он могли выходить через роутер в инет (подключаться к облаку), но из этих девайсов нельзя было попасть на другие девайсы в сети. Скажем что бы домофон или камера, подключались в сеть, получали от роутера IP (этой подсети или другой), могли выйти в инет, я с компа мог к ним подключиться, но они нет.  Что-то типа другой подсети - "гостевой". 
Может это можно реализовать посредством другого роутера - скажем есть основная домашняя сеть 192.168.1.0 , а к ней подключен второй роутер (как нить простой на 4 порта), который строит свою сеть типа 192.168.10.0, к которой подключаются все эти девайсы (домофон, камера и т.д.) и из домайшней сети 192.168.1.0 можно попасть в 192.168.10.0, а обратно (из 192.168.10.0 в  192.168.1.0) - нет, только выход в внешний интернет.

----------


## Полесов

легко и просто делается на микротике, из коробки.

если все витые пары сводятся в  одно место - вообще замечательно

----------


## Livesms

> легко и просто делается на микротике, из коробки.
> если все витые пары сводятся в  одно место - вообще замечательно


 Один роутер (тот который сейчас основной и с него идет подключение к провайдеру, он строит домашнюю сеть и WiFi) стоит в центре квартиры, куда сходятся все витые пары.
С того места, где домофон / вызывная панель / камера, тоже идет витая пара к роутеру. И там же будет установлен PoE свитч на 4 порта для поключения по витой паре с PoE и домофона и камеры и панели.



```
Провайдер 
   ^
 (PPPoE)
   ^
Роутер (1 x WAN + 4 LAN GBit)
   ^
   |> витая пара > ПК 
   |> витая пара > ПК 
   |> WiFi > смартфон / планшет / ноутбук
   |
   |
   |> PoE Switch
       |> IP Домофон
       |> IP камера
       |> Видеорегистратор
```

 


> легко и просто делается на микротике, из коробки.


 Это нужно Microtik ставить в центре ? А есть ли вариант поставить Microtik между основным роутером и PoE свитчем и на нем настроить - куда можно и куда нельзя ? 


```
 Internet > (PPPoE) > Роутер (1 x WAN + 4 LAN GBit) > (витая пара) > Microtik > PoE Switch > IP Домофон / камера / регистратор
```

----------


## Полесов

при данной схеме включаете РОЕ свитч в отдельный порт микротика (на схеме router),  который выводите из состава дефолтного бриджа, и на котором будет отдельный ДХЦП сервер с отдельной адресацией (назовем LAN2),
остальные клиенты сидят на дефолтном бридже (LAN1) с дефолтным ДХЦП сервером и дефолтной  адресацией 

на микротике настраиваете файрвол, чтобы   LAN1 видел  LAN2, наоборот - нет

все это расписано в интернете наглядно и доступно

----------


## Livesms

> при данной схеме включаете РОЕ свитч в отдельный порт микротика (на схеме router),  который выводите из состава дефолтного бриджа, и на котором будет отдельный ДХЦП сервер с отдельной адресацией (назовем LAN2),
> остальные клиенты сидят на дефолтном бридже (LAN1) с дефолтным ДХЦП сервером и дефолтной  адресацией 
> 
> на микротике настраиваете файрвол, чтобы   LAN1 видел  LAN2, наоборот - нет
> 
> все это расписано в интернете наглядно и доступно


 У меня подразумевалось, что Router - это нынешний роутер Asus RT-N16, который подключается к провайдеру по PPPoE / строит домашнуюю сеть (DHCP 192.168.1.0) / раздает WiFi
А так получается на место этого роутер Router нужно ставить MicroTik ?

----------


## Полесов

в связи со потоком обращений в личку выкладываю ссыль на бушный хап лайт

/obyavlenie/bu-mikrotik-rb941-2nd-tc-routerboard-hap-lite-unifi-analog-tl-wr740n-IDFTR5W.html?sd=1#8a01242344


мопед не мой. 
все вопросы/предложения/замечания/претензии к продавцу

----------


## Полесов

> А так получается на место этого роутер Router нужно ставить MicroTik ?


 если вы сможете разрулить средствами ПО асуса/wrt эту схему - нет проблем 

только вот я не смогу подсказать как это сделать на асусе/wrt

но идея - понятна.

----------


## pahaniche

> в связи со потоком обращений в личку выкладываю ссыль на бушный хап лайт
> 
> /obyavlenie/bu-mikrotik-rb941-2nd-tc-routerboard-hap-lite-unifi-analog-tl-wr740n-IDFTR5W.html?sd=1#8a01242344
> 
> 
> мопед не мой. 
> все вопросы/предложения/замечания/претензии к продавцу


 и что это за ссыль?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> кстати о микротиках 
> сливают партию  Хап Лайт,   390 грн/шт,  б/у
> найдете на сайте из трех букв
> забирать в Одессе на Балковской 120/1


 


> и что это за ссыль?


 Я не понимаю чего Полесов шифруется, так как это очень далеко до рекламы того что ты лично продаешь. 

https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/bu-mikrotik-rb941-2nd-tc-routerboard-hap-lite-unifi-analog-tl-wr740n-IDFTR5W.html?sd=1#8a01242344

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У меня подразумевалось, что Router - это нынешний роутер Asus RT-N16, который подключается к провайдеру по PPPoE / строит домашнуюю сеть (DHCP 192.168.1.0) / раздает WiFi
> А так получается на место этого роутер Router нужно ставить MicroTik ?


 А чего ты не говоришь что перепрошил ASUS в Tomato? Я думаю что под Tomato или OpenWRT сделать изолированную сеть проще простого. Начать гуглить, понимать и через пару недель всё заведется. 

Приблизительно это будет так. Basic ➜  LAN — создаем второй бридж с br1. 

Затем в Advanced ➜ VLAN — выводим LAN4 из бриджа, заводим его в другой бридж. Разные *VLAN* уже изолированны друг от друга. 


https://hobo.house/2016/03/10/build-secure-vlan-networks-with-shibby-tomato-router-firmware/

НУ и остаётся самое "простоё" это организовать себе доступ во второй VLAN. Я бы пошел простым путем и сделал бы вторую сетевую карточку и кабелем в PoE Switch (VLAN2).

P.S. Да, и ко мне в личку тоже не пиши. Гуглить за тебя, а потом разжовывать я не буду.

----------


## Livesms

> А чего ты не говоришь что перепрошил ASUS в Tomato? Я думаю что под Tomato или OpenWRT сделать изолированную сеть проще простого. Начать гуглить, понимать и через пару недель всё заведется. .


 И правда - забыл уточнить. Поглядел в AdvancedTomato 3.5-140 AIO, которую ногами запихал в RT-N16, все это есть 


  *Показать скрытый текст* ** 
Basic Settings -> Network -> LAN 


Advanced settings -> VLAN Settings



Теперь бы еще с "доступ во второй VLAN" разобраться. 



> Я бы пошел простым путем и сделал бы вторую сетевую карточку и кабелем в PoE Switch (VLAN2)


 Так PoE свитч будет подключен к роутеру (в моем случае Port4 / LAN1).
Или имеется ввиду еще один провод (витая пара) от свободного порта роутера (Asus RT-N16 Tomato) из LAN(br0) в свободный порт PoE Switch ?

Читаю ссылку https://hobo.house/2016/03/10/build-secure-vlan-networks-with-shibby-tomato-router-firmware/ и там пишут (если я правильно понял), что устройства из основной (приватной) сети будут иметь доступ к устройства изолированной сети, но не наоборот



> At this point you’re done, any device (or switch with set of devices) plugged into port 1 above should now DHCP against VLAN3 – 172.16.0.1/24 network and traffic will be totally isolated from your existing networks.  Note that you can access devices from the other VLAN but they will be isolated from accessing things on your original network.  They will be using a virtual gateway on your router for all traffic for internet traffic (the br2 you created earlier).


 Вроде это то, что мне нужно )

----------


## NORAG

Мужики, подскажите пожалуйста... Взял Микротик хап лайт (олх бу)  ,хочу кинуть в дальнюю комнату точку доступа (витая пара есть). Сейчас стоит 841 на всю квартиру (3комнаты).Соседняя комната и кухня покрываются сносно, а дальняя можно сказать отвратительно. 
Как считаете - ставить Микротик как роутер, а 841 как точку или Микротик как точку?

----------


## pahaniche

> Мужики, подскажите пожалуйста... Взял Микротик хап лайт (олх бу)  ,хочу кинуть в дальнюю комнату точку доступа (витая пара есть). Сейчас стоит 841 на всю квартиру (3комнаты).Соседняя комната и кухня покрываются сносно, а дальняя можно сказать отвратительно. 
> Как считаете - ставить Микротик как роутер, а 841 как точку или Микротик как точку?


 Ставь микрот только. Главное повыше его прицепи. И всю хату "накроешь"

----------


## bibliofil

> ставить Микротик как роутер, а 841 как точку


 +++

----------


## NORAG

Есть у кого то настройки микротика под Тенет? На форуме тенета ничего к сожалению (. Я на сколько понимаю - это не стандартный роутер и с настройками надо по играться.

----------


## shmargen

> Есть у кого то настройки микротика под Тенет? На форуме тенета ничего к сожалению (. Я на сколько понимаю - это не стандартный роутер и с настройками надо по играться.


 вы издеваетесь? сколько можно это покупать и только после покупки осознавать
MikroTik — быстрый старт 

спасибо нашему Лешему

----------


## NORAG

> вы издеваетесь? сколько можно это покупать и только после покупки осознавать
> MikroTik — быстрый старт 
> 
> спасибо нашему Лешему


 Лешему таки Спасибо! 
Вы в магазин рыбацкий пришли в первый раз - захотели карпа поймать.... Бычка ловили с детства на леску крючек и палец - вроде понятие о рыбалке имеете. 
Вам продавец посоветовал спиннинг и катушку - сказал, что классно будет. Но классно или нет - Вы осознаете ПОСЛЕ! 
Не нервничайте. Все, когда-то с чего-то начинают.
Спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Полесов

Микротик дисциплинирует.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вам продавец посоветовал спиннинг и катушку - сказал, что классно будет. Но классно или нет - Вы осознаете ПОСЛЕ!


 Я надеюсь MikroTik hAP ac2? Если нет, то лучше вернуть.

----------


## NORAG

> Я надеюсь MikroTik hAP ac2? Если нет, то лучше вернуть.


 Ох и настойчиво.... Таки верну и возьму ас2 .....Прям убедили, без проверки Лайта.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ох и настойчиво.... Таки верну и возьму ас2 .....Прям убедили, без проверки Лайта.


 Шо hAP ac lite ? Да это старье на одном ядре 650Mhz. Еще на 100 мбит/с.

Смотрите продавцов на hotline. Вот самый дешевый в Одёссе на Балковской.

----------


## pahaniche

> Вот самый дешевый в Одёссе на Балковской.


 Нам Балковская скоро должна будет

----------


## pahaniche

тут это, мож кому нада, напоиграться, правда без вафли

----------


## shmargen

Самые «дырявые» беспроводные роутеры: рейтинг по результатам тестов

----------


## Полесов

шлаковый обзор для домохозяек, в конце реклама: "загрузите к нам и мы оценим"

----------


## pahaniche

> Самые «дырявые» беспроводные роутеры: рейтинг по результатам тестов


 Заказуха от LinkSys и ToToLink ?  :smileflag:

----------


## shmargen

Ага Тотошки постарались

----------


## DICK_LIPS

> Нам Балковская скоро должна будет


 Сорри, вы про инет трейдинг или минуту?

----------


## bibliofil

Инет трейдинг

----------


## Dominion

Делюсь опытом:
Дома необходимо какое-то сетевое хранилище файлов с общим доступом. NAS полноценный на х86 - правильно, но дорого и громоздко. Коробочные решения - тоже такое. Люди часто использовали подключение USB винтов к роутеру и так петляли. И я в том числе - паршивое решение для меня и порча винтов. Потом я попробовал для себя raspberry pi в качестве сервера с подключенным по USB винтом - и это было уже гараздо интереснее, однако работало нестабильно, имело ограничение в 100Мбит по кабелю. Но, направление мне понравилось. Тогда, я заказал себе Odroid HC2 - и это уже совсем другая история. Одноплатный комп, с 8ядярами ARM  Samsung Exinos и 2Гб DDR3. Работает прекрасно. SATA прямо на плате, корпус, сборка убунты под него есть. Так и поставил сервер и настроил samba, deluge, lychee, plex (все хорошо описано, ставится без проблем)и мне пока достаточно для дома, хотя это и не предел. 80-100 Мб/секунду гонит стабильно на больших файлах. Отличное, относительно недорогое, решение.

----------


## maxx™

> Делюсь опытом:
> Дома необходимо какое-то сетевое хранилище файлов с общим доступом. NAS полноценный на х86 - правильно, но дорого и громоздко. Коробочные решения - тоже такое. Люди часто использовали подключение USB винтов к роутеру и так петляли. И я в том числе - паршивое решение для меня и порча винтов. Потом я попробовал для себя raspberry pi в качестве сервера с подключенным по USB винтом - и это было уже гараздо интереснее, однако работало нестабильно, имело ограничение в 100Мбит по кабелю. Но, направление мне понравилось. Тогда, я заказал себе Odroid HC2 - и это уже совсем другая история. Одноплатный комп, с 8ядярами ARM  Samsung Exinos и 2Гб DDR3. Работает прекрасно. SATA прямо на плате, корпус, сборка убунты под него есть. Так и поставил сервер и настроил samba, deluge, lychee, plex (все хорошо описано, ставится без проблем)и мне пока достаточно для дома, хотя это и не предел. 80-100 Мб/секунду гонит стабильно на больших файлах. Отличное, относительно недорогое, решение.


  Я собі узяв odroid-h2, поставив 32 гіга пам'яти + 128 Гб SSD  + 2х4Тб вінчестери. На усе це поставив freenas. Повністю задоволений.

----------


## unique

> Делюсь опытом:
> Дома необходимо какое-то сетевое хранилище файлов с общим доступом. NAS полноценный на х86 - правильно, но дорого и громоздко. Коробочные решения - тоже такое. Люди часто использовали подключение USB винтов к роутеру и так петляли. И я в том числе - паршивое решение для меня и порча винтов. Потом я попробовал для себя raspberry pi в качестве сервера с подключенным по USB винтом - и это было уже гараздо интереснее, однако работало нестабильно, имело ограничение в 100Мбит по кабелю. Но, направление мне понравилось. Тогда, я заказал себе Odroid HC2 - и это уже совсем другая история. Одноплатный комп, с 8ядярами ARM  Samsung Exinos и 2Гб DDR3. Работает прекрасно. SATA прямо на плате, корпус, сборка убунты под него есть. Так и поставил сервер и настроил samba, deluge, lychee, plex (все хорошо описано, ставится без проблем)и мне пока достаточно для дома, хотя это и не предел. 80-100 Мб/секунду гонит стабильно на больших файлах. Отличное, относительно недорогое, решение.


 Радует UAS.

----------


## unique

> Я собі узяв odroid-h2, поставив 32 гіга пам'яти + 128 Гб SSD  + 2х4Тб вінчестери. На усе це поставив freenas. Повністю задоволений.


 Куда подключал два ещё винта?

----------


## maxx™

> Куда подключал два ещё винта?


 В мене odroid-h2, це не те саме що hc2.
В мене є M.2 NVMe + 2 x SATA 3.0

----------


## unique

> В мене odroid-h2, це не те саме що hc2.
> В мене є M.2 NVMe + 2 x SATA 3.0


 Да, проглядел буквы.

----------


## unique

> Делюсь опытом:
> Дома необходимо какое-то сетевое хранилище файлов с общим доступом. NAS полноценный на х86 - правильно, но дорого и громоздко. Коробочные решения - тоже такое. Люди часто использовали подключение USB винтов к роутеру и так петляли. И я в том числе - паршивое решение для меня и порча винтов. Потом я попробовал для себя raspberry pi в качестве сервера с подключенным по USB винтом - и это было уже гараздо интереснее, однако работало нестабильно, имело ограничение в 100Мбит по кабелю. Но, направление мне понравилось. Тогда, я заказал себе Odroid HC2 - и это уже совсем другая история. Одноплатный комп, с 8ядярами ARM  Samsung Exinos и 2Гб DDR3. Работает прекрасно. SATA прямо на плате, корпус, сборка убунты под него есть. Так и поставил сервер и настроил samba, deluge, lychee, plex (все хорошо описано, ставится без проблем)и мне пока достаточно для дома, хотя это и не предел. 80-100 Мб/секунду гонит стабильно на больших файлах. Отличное, относительно недорогое, решение.


 Графу пробовал стартовать на нём?

----------


## vlad11

> Я собі узяв odroid-h2, поставив 32 гіга пам'яти + 128 Гб SSD  + 2х4Тб вінчестери. На усе це поставив freenas. Повністю задоволений.


 Это оверкилл по памяти. 4-8ГБ для 2х4ТБ с головой хватит.
Сеть скорее всего на чипе RealTeK со глючными дровами и танцами с бубнами для опций интерфейсов.

----------


## maxx™

> Это оверкилл по памяти. 4-8ГБ для 2х4ТБ с головой хватит.
> Сеть скорее всего на чипе RealTeK со глючными дровами и танцами с бубнами для опций интерфейсов.


 Це не оверкил, бо там працює nextcloud, transmission, openhab та у тесті виртуалка з bluecherry. Зараз 24 гига чимось зайнято. 
Ну поки працює, ніяких бубнів не було.

----------


## Dominion

> Я собі узяв odroid-h2, поставив 32 гіга пам'яти + 128 Гб SSD  + 2х4Тб вінчестери. На усе це поставив freenas. Повністю задоволений.


 ну, то сильно круто для моей задачи )) 



> Графу пробовал стартовать на нём?


  не пробовал. Там само устройство не предполагает графику: даже вывода на дисплей просто нет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я собі узяв odroid-h2, поставив 32 гіга пам'яти + 128 Гб SSD  + 2х4Тб вінчестери. На усе це поставив freenas. Повністю задоволений.


 А чего не поставил Proxmmox, а потом уже на него виртуальную машину с freenas и так далее?

----------


## maxx™

> А чего не поставил Proxmmox, а потом уже на него виртуальную машину с freenas и так далее?


 Бо це у першу чергу nas. Openhab там з'явився випадково щоб звільнити планшет на якому він зараз працює. Та й віртуалізація на на celeron для мене це не сер'йозно. Jail у FreeBSD норм, там немає витрат на емуляцію. Може у майбутньому візьму щось на i5-7 та об'єднаю pfsense та freenas у єдине ціле.

----------


## vlad11

> Це не оверкил, бо там працює nextcloud, transmission, openhab та у тесті виртуалка з bluecherry. Зараз 24 гига чимось зайнято. 
> Ну поки працює, ніяких бубнів не було.


 Все равно, много памяти занято с очень слабым процессором.

----------


## maxx™

> Все равно, много памяти занято с очень слабым процессором.


 Якось так - 


> As a general rule, you want to install as much RAM into the server as you can to make the ARC as big as possible

----------


## Dominion

Пользуясь случаем: какие отзывы по nextcloud? Один локальный проект у меня есть, под который рассматривал nextcloud, ownncloud в основном (и пара других отпали).

----------


## maxx™

> Пользуясь случаем: какие отзывы по nextcloud? Один локальный проект у меня есть, под который рассматривал nextcloud, ownncloud в основном (и пара других отпали).


 Працює. Єдине що мені не сподобалось - треба було залити 2 файла 28 та 32 гіга кожний. Віндовий клієнт перет тим як почати відправляти їх більше години індексував. Що ще сподобалось - віндовий клієнт дозволяє мати кілька акаунтів одночасно.

----------


## vlad11

> Якось так -


 Это тем более бессмысленно, у вас мизерная нагрузка на диски. Тут пару гигов хватит для ARC или вы собрались все 2х4ТБ  данных засунуть в ОЗУ, тем более в non-ECC?

----------


## bibliofil

ZFS  очень любит память.

----------


## vlad11

> ZFS  очень любит память.


 Надо хотя бы почитать, для чего память используется в ZFS. Если ZFS кеш очень быстро "вымывается", то он бессмысленный, надо его уменьшать и забирать память на другие нужды.

----------


## maxx™

> Надо хотя бы почитать, для чего память используется в ZFS. Если ZFS кеш очень быстро "вымывается", то он бессмысленный, надо его уменьшать и забирать память на другие нужды.


 Таке враження, що я собі пам'ять за твої грощі придбав. 
З 32-х гігов в мене використовується 24, ще 8 я знайду чим зайняти. Я придбав систему, вона підтримує 2х16. Я одразу придбав 2 однакові планки та закрив питання, щоб через рік інший не шукати таку саму планку.

----------


## Dominion

> ...заказал себе Odroid HC2 - и это уже совсем другая история. Одноплатный комп, с 8ядярами ARM  Samsung Exinos и 2Гб DDR3. Работает прекрасно. SATA прямо на плате, корпус, сборка убунты под него есть. Так и поставил сервер и настроил samba, deluge, lychee, plex (все хорошо описано, ставится без проблем)и мне пока достаточно для дома, хотя это и не предел. 80-100 Мб/секунду гонит стабильно на больших файлах. Отличное, относительно недорогое, решение.


 UPD: всё хорошо, и красиво выглядит, но, есть недостатки: нагрузил торрентами (для эксперимента) - температура за два часа поднялась до 51С, (в idle - 37С). Беда. Фактически, без охлаждения нельзя использовать.

----------


## aleyer

> UPD: всё хорошо, и красиво выглядит, но, есть недостатки: нагрузил торрентами (для эксперимента) - температура за два часа поднялась до 51С, (в idle - 37С). Беда. Фактически, без охлаждения нельзя использовать.


 А в чем беда? 51 градус - это вообще не проблемная температура для любой электроники.

----------


## pahaniche

Главное правило электроники: "Греется - значит работает!"

----------


## Dominion

> А в чем беда? 51 градус - это вообще не проблемная температура для любой электроники.


 для HDD - это много, имо

----------


## aleyer

> для HDD - это много, имо


 Пардон, про HDD не подумал.

----------


## Indigo-RU

Добрый вечер знатоки! Помогите,пожалуйста,выбрать роутер. На Розетке нашла такие варианты
Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C6
Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer A6
Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C20
Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C5 V4
Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/

----------


## pahaniche

> Добрый вечер знатоки! Помогите,пожалуйста,выбрать роутер. На Розетке нашла такие варианты
> Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C6
> Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
> Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer A6
> Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
> Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C20
> Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
> Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C5 V4
> Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/


 И что вас смущает?

----------


## Indigo-RU

Не знаю какой выбрать

----------


## pahaniche

Что вы хотите к нему подключать? Компьютеры, телефоны, телевизоры?
Какой у вас провайдер?
Какая у вас скорость интернета?
Какая желаемая площадь покрытия (помещения) ?

----------


## Indigo-RU

Обычная хрущевка,провайдер Тенет,подключать 2 компьютера ,ноутбук,3 телефона/Скорость интернета - Скорость приема до
50 Мбит/с,Подключение к порту Ethernet 100 Мбит/с full duplex

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый вечер знатоки! Помогите,пожалуйста,выбрать роутер. На Розетке нашла такие варианты
> Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer C6
> Подробнее: https://rozetka.com.ua/routers/c80193/comparison/ids=59550796%2C81525513%2C3970496%2C41761224/
> Маршрутизатор TP-LINK Archer A6


 Брать только с гигабитными портами. На а по поводу С6 и A6 пишут, что это одна и та же модель. Берите C6.

Само собою не переплачивайте в Розетке, а берите там где дешевле.

----------


## aleyer

> Брать только с гигабитными портами.


 Не то чтобы я имею что-то против гигабитных портов, но почему? При встроенном гигибитном свиче априори более производительное железо?

----------


## Indigo-RU

> Брать только с гигабитными портами. На а по поводу С6 и A6 пишут, что это одна и та же модель. Берите C6.
> 
> Само собою не переплачивайте в Розетке, а берите там где дешевле.


 Пишут,что между ними разница в протоколах Поддержка протоколов :С6 -  PPPoE , IPsec , L2TP , PPTP	,A6 - DHCP , PPPoE , L2TP , PPTP.Это важно? Вроде Тенет переходил  от PPPoE к DHCP?
А также  скорость по 2.4 ГГц сети у А6 до 450, а у С6 до 300.

PS.Может я не туда клацнула,но по Вашей ссылке цены такие же как и в Розетке (в одесских магазинах)

----------


## Sergey-Od

В продолжение, а что лучше
TP-LINK Archer C6 или 
Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 4A Gigabit Edition
Задачи примерно как описали выше. 60м. квартира, 2 смарт телевизора, несколько телефонов и ноутов.
Тенет.

----------


## Интернетчик

> В продолжение, а что лучше
> TP-LINK Archer C6 или 
> Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 4A Gigabit Edition
> Задачи примерно как описали выше. 60м. квартира, 2 смарт телевизора, несколько телефонов и ноутов.
> Тенет.


  Archer C6.

----------


## pahaniche

> Пишут,что между ними разница в протоколах Поддержка протоколов :С6 -  PPPoE , IPsec , L2TP , PPTP,A6 - DHCP , PPPoE , L2TP , PPTP.Это важно? Вроде Тенет переходил  от PPPoE к DHCP?
> А также  скорость по 2.4 ГГц сети у А6 до 450, а у С6 до 300.
> 
> PS.Может я не туда клацнула,но по Вашей ссылке цены такие же как и в Розетке (в одесских магазинах)


 DHCP умеют все роутеры

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Не то чтобы я имею что-то против гигабитных портов, но почему? При встроенном гигибитном свиче априори более производительное железо?


 Да, более производительное железо и есть потенциал на смену тарифного пакета. Проще перепродать/продать. Кому-то всучит 100 мбит/с это надо уметь.



> Пишут,что между ними разница в протоколах Поддержка протоколов :С6 -  PPPoE , IPsec , L2TP , PPTP	,A6 - DHCP , PPPoE , L2TP , PPTP.Это важно? Вроде Тенет переходил  от PPPoE к DHCP?


 Я очень сомневаюсь что там есть такая разница. Динамический IP/Статический IP/PPPoE/PPTP (Dual Access)/L2TP (Dual Access), BigPond  Динамический IP это и есть DHCP. 





> А также  скорость по 2.4 ГГц сети у А6 до 450, а у С6 до 300.


 Да, что-то такое есть на официальном сайте. Ну тогда берите A6. Такое несоответствие скоре всего связанно с тем что существует две модели С6 V1 и V2. То есть это две разные ревизии и в принципе два разных роутера. Выходит что V1 со 100 мбитными портами Wi-Fi 2,4ГГц до 450 мбит/с, а V2 с гигабитными портами и до 300 мбит/с. Честно говоря нет времени с этим разбираться. 




> PS.Может я не туда клацнула,но по Вашей ссылке цены такие же как и в Розетке (в одесских магазинах)


 Разберитесь где у вас ближайшее отделение Новой почты. Мне кажется что экономия четырехсот гривен при цене товара 1500 гривен очень существенна. Это стоит того, чтобы немного себя пересилить и разобраться в вопросе. За 1500 гривен вы можете купить не в Розетке, а у самого ТЕНЕТа. 




> В продолжение, а что лучше
> TP-LINK Archer C6 или 
> Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 4A Gigabit Edition
> Задачи примерно как описали выше. 60м. квартира, 2 смарт телевизора, несколько телефонов и ноутов.
> Тенет.


 Лучше MikroTik hAP ac2.

----------


## pahaniche

> Лучше MikroTik hAP ac2.


 100%

----------


## Интернетчик

> 100%


 И чем он лучше?

----------


## vlad11

> И чем он лучше?


 Этот микротик сможет утилизировать ваше свободное время в плане настройки и трабблшутинга.

----------


## bibliofil

> И чем он лучше?


  чем ТПЛинк

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Этот микротик сможет утилизировать ваше свободное время в плане настройки и трабблшутинга.


 Да ладно, мою инструкцию, где нужно копипастить команды, многие освоили.

----------


## Интернетчик

> чем ТПЛинк


 Чем конкретно?

----------


## pahaniche

> Чем конкретно?


 Тем что Mikrotik

----------


## Интернетчик

> Тем что Mikrotik


 Микротики даже многие монтажники отказываются настраивать, так как от них одна головная боль.

----------


## bibliofil

> Микротики даже многие монтажники отказываются настраивать, так как от них одна головная боль.


    монтажники как правило  тупые как блондинки
    им что РРРоЕ что РоЕ - одинаково.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Микротики даже многие монтажники отказываются настраивать, так как от них одна головная боль.


 А ведь точно, одна головная боль. То-то я смотрю, что *всё провайдеры начали продавать Микротики прямо со своего сайта*. Это же блин гениальная бизнес модель, продать роутер, а настроить его они не могут. Это же прямо миллионы можно на этом поднять. Звонит клиент и жалуется что ему роутер монтажники не настроили, а ему тут говорят это СУПЕР-ПУПЕР «головная боль» и с вас короче миллион гривасов, а иначе сидите сами.

Слушай, ты сам то как головной болью не страдаешь? И вообще с головой дружишь?

----------


## pahaniche

> А ведь точно, одна головная боль. То-то я смотрю, что *всё провайдеры начали продавать Микротики прямо со своего сайта*. Это же блин гениальная бизнес модель, продать роутер, а настроить его они не могут. Это же прямо миллионы можно на этом поднять. Звонит клиент и жалуется что ему роутер монтажники не настроили, а ему тут говорят это СУПЕР-ПУПЕР «головная боль» и с вас короче миллион гривасов, а иначе сидите сами.
> 
> Слушай, ты сам то как головной болью не страдаешь? И вообще с головой дружишь?


 +1

----------


## epifanus

Какой отсюда вывод? 

Самый элементарный... 

Они (эти, которые отказываются настраивать) такие же монтажники, как и ты тырнечег, вы походу одну бурсу заканчивали.

----------


## maxx™

Микротік це єдиний (не рахуючи cisco) в мене роутер з аптаймом 1,5 року без жодних втручаннь.
Микротік це єдиний роутер в мене, котрий після переривання живлення просто перетворився на цеглу доки не відновив прошивку.
У іншому до нього претензій немає. Пересічний громадянин й асус/длинк/тплинк/ще щось не налаштує, а якщо хтось видає з себе знатока, а микротік налаштувати не може, то він не знаток.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Микротік це єдиний (не рахуючи cisco) в мене роутер з аптаймом 1,5 року без жодних втручаннь.
> Микротік це єдиний роутер в мене, котрий після переривання живлення просто перетворився на цеглу доки не відновив прошивку.
> У іншому до нього претензій немає. Пересічний громадянин й асус/длинк/тплинк/ще щось не налаштує, а якщо хтось видає з себе знатока, а микротік налаштувати не може, то він не знаток.


 Дело не в том, что тот же монтажник не умеет его настраивать, а в целесообразности траты времени на это. Бесплатно мало кто захочет сидеть его настраивать час. Считаю, что настройка роутера такого уровня должна быть только платной и правильно провайдеры берут за это деньги. А то понакупают профессионального оборудования, а за настройку лишние 100 грн заплатить жмутся.

----------


## aleyer

> Дело не в том, что тот же монтажник не умеет его настраивать, а в целесообразности траты времени на это. Бесплатно мало кто захочет сидеть его настраивать час.


 Час, серьезно?

----------


## LyuLyu

> А также  скорость по 2.4 ГГц сети у А6 до 450, а у С6 до 300.


 А это очень важно? Для меня как для пользователя?
PS.Провайдер "Тенет"
Что скажете о таком красавце https://hotline.ua/computer-besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/tp-link-archer-c5-v4/prices/#cond_new ?

----------


## orinoko

> Дело не в том, что тот же монтажник не умеет его настраивать, а в целесообразности траты времени на это. Бесплатно мало кто захочет сидеть его настраивать час. Считаю, что настройка роутера такого уровня должна быть только платной и правильно провайдеры берут за это деньги. А то понакупают профессионального оборудования, а за настройку лишние 100 грн заплатить жмутся.


 Первая же страница имеет все базовые настройки "как у всех". Их настройка в течение 5 минут вкупе с параметрами "по умолчанию" от микротика приводит его в рабочее состояние на уровне любого домашнего роутера.

----------


## bibliofil

> Этот микротик сможет утилизировать ваше свободное время в плане настройки и трабблшутинга.


   ты же вроде как линуксоид?

----------


## maxx™

> Дело не в том, что тот же монтажник не умеет его настраивать, а в целесообразности траты времени на это. Бесплатно мало кто захочет сидеть его настраивать час. Считаю, что настройка роутера такого уровня должна быть только платной и правильно провайдеры берут за это деньги. А то понакупают профессионального оборудования, а за настройку лишние 100 грн заплатить жмутся.


 Якщо монтажник налаштовує мікротик годину, то длинк чи асус він буде налаштовувати теж годину. Є варіант що він просто мавпа, а не монтажник. Йому показали кілька рухів, він їх виконує. Може у цьому проблема? Чи може провайдери відправляють налаштовувати роутери тих, хто в цьому не розуміється?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Бесплатно мало кто захочет сидеть его настраивать час.


 Вот же... От 2 до 10 минут любая обезьянка.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Якщо монтажник налаштовує мікротик годину, то длинк чи асус він буде налаштовувати теж годину. Є варіант що він просто мавпа, а не монтажник. Йому показали кілька рухів, він їх виконує. Може у цьому проблема? Чи може провайдери відправляють налаштовувати роутери тих, хто в цьому не розуміється?


 Настройка роутеров не входит в обязанности провайдеров, как и проблемы с использованием этих роутеров не их забота.

----------


## vlad11

> ты же вроде как линуксоид?


 Я предпочитаю FreeBSD. На узлах для домашнего использования у меня стоят Асусы и ТПЛинки с прошивкой от Padavan. Один раз настроил и забыл.

----------


## vlad11

> Вот же... От 2 до 10 минут любая обезьянка.


 Добавьте еще инструкцию, как выключать бродкаст для поиска соседнего Микротика. А то в большинстве ISP не фильтруют этот мусор.
P.S. Тенет уже почти перешел на IPoE.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добавьте еще инструкцию, как выключать бродкаст для поиска соседнего Микротика. А то в большинстве ISP не фильтруют этот мусор.


 Вам объяснить почему не фильтруют? 
Я не вдавался в такие подробности настройки. Еще можно много чего добавить и убавить, но задача так не стояла. Минимум доступ в интернет, а дальше пусть люди разбираются сами. 
Лично я считаю что нужно минимум изменений от дефолтных настроек, которые идеальны. 


```
/ip neighbor discovery-settings set discover-interface-list=!WAN
/tool mac-server set allowed-interface-list=LAN
/tool mac-server mac-winbox set allowed-interface-list=LAN
/tool mac-server ping set enabled=no
/
```

 


> P.S. Тенет уже почти перешел на IPoE.


 Почти не считается. Хотя нужно периодически позванивать и узнавать по конкретным адресам.

----------


## maxx™

> Настройка роутеров не входит в обязанности провайдеров, как и проблемы с использованием этих роутеров не их забота.


 Але більшість провайдерів мають ціну для налаштування роутера. Якщо вони не мають можливості налаштувати будь який роутер, то це означає, що в них мавпи, а не професіонали. Мавпа просто пам'ятає малюнки, професіонал знає як це працює та може нагуглити як підключити будь що за 5-10 хвилин. 
Після того як я вперше побачив cisco та вимогою налаштувати vlan пройшло пів години, ще хвилин за 20 я налаштував pppoe, а ще за 15 хвилин я знав як налаштувати nat. Немає там ніяких таємних знань, головне знати як це працює, тоді будь який роутер це просто трохи інші команди.
Перед тим як вперше побачити cicso я мав кілька років досвіду з FreeBSD...

----------


## Dominion

> Настройка роутеров не входит в обязанности провайдеров, как и проблемы с использованием этих роутеров не их забота.


 В "обязанности провайдеров" вообще ничего не входит. Никто никому ничего не должен. Просто, если кто-то *хочет* продавать неотличимые услуги на высококонкурентном рынке - он *будет* настраивать бесплатно роутеры и быстро устранять неполадки переходить на микротики, чтобы экономить на техподдержке. Всё будет делать, чтобы выжить. Конкуренция движит цивилизацию тысячи лет.

----------


## bibliofil

Да, пример тому - Инфомир.
Строил и строит сеть на своем собственном оборудовании, зона ответственности - до HDMI-интерфейса телевизора абонента. 
Качество услуг на высоте.

Микротики очень стабильные девайсы. Их срок жизни и поддержки рекордный в отрасли.

----------


## lockon1978

> Час, серьезно?


 правильно на тяп ляп за 10 минут, как для себя от получаса

----------


## maxx™

> правильно на тяп ляп за 10 минут, как для себя от получаса


 Якщо треба просто інтернет від провайдера та нат, що там пів години робити? 5 хвилин це налаштування інтернету, ще 5 це налаштування WiFi, що там ще робити для пересічного громадянина?

----------


## Olegan 67

> Якщо треба просто інтернет від провайдера та нат, що там пів години робити? 5 хвилин це налаштування інтернету, ще 5 це налаштування WiFi, що там ще робити для пересічного громадянина?


 Согласен -сложного ничего в этом нет. Но,мне пришлось ещё звонить провайдеру,чтобы сменили МАК адрес роутера,и зарегили его,иначе инета не было.Но это заняло 5 минут.

----------


## NORAG

Вчера поставил Микротик ас2 минут за 10. Спасибо Лешему!)

----------


## lockon1978

> Якщо треба просто інтернет від провайдера та нат, що там пів години робити? 5 хвилин це налаштування інтернету, ще 5 це налаштування WiFi, що там ще робити для пересічного громадянина?


 обновить прошивку обязательно, устранить уязвимости обязательно, если на выезде брать с собой ноутбук обязательно ( у половины пользователей компьютеров нет, и у еще половины они в практически неработоспособном состоянии)

----------


## maxx™

> Согласен -сложного ничего в этом нет. Но,мне пришлось ещё звонить провайдеру,чтобы сменили МАК адрес роутера,и зарегили его,иначе инета не было.Но это заняло 5 минут.


 Ну якшо провайдер буде змінювати мак тиждень, то час на налаштування роутера це не збільшить. 




> обновить прошивку обязательно, устранить уязвимости обязательно, если на выезде брать с собой ноутбук обязательно ( у половины пользователей компьютеров нет, и у еще половины они в практически неработоспособном состоянии)


 Ну якщо вони бажають інтернет то браузер повинен бути. Нажати 2 кнопки не ніяк не пів години - https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Upgrading

----------


## pahaniche

> ;73838793]Ну якшо провайдер буде змінювати мак тиждень, то час на налаштування роутера це не збільшить.


 А в чём проблема подменить МАС на самом микроте? Там одна команда в терминале

----------


## maxx™

> А в чём проблема подменить МАС на самом микроте? Там одна команда в терминале


 Якщо в тебе склонований мак з компа, то наскільки я пам'ятаю з микротіком таке не працює. Я зазвичай мак намагаюсь прописати у провайдера оригінальний з роутера - якщо доведеться відновляти кусок цегли, не треба буде знов шукати що за мак у провайдера.

----------


## bibliofil

> Якщо в тебе склонований мак з компа, то наскільки я пам'ятаю з микротіком таке не працює. Я зазвичай мак намагаюсь прописати у провайдера оригінальний з роутера - якщо доведеться відновляти кусок цегли, не треба буде знов шукати що за мак у провайдера.


 працює
https://asp24.com.ua/blog/smena-mac-adresa-v-mikrotik/

----------


## pahaniche

> Якщо в тебе склонований мак з компа, то наскільки я пам'ятаю з микротіком таке не працює. Я зазвичай мак намагаюсь прописати у провайдера оригінальний з роутера - якщо доведеться відновляти кусок цегли, не треба буде знов шукати що за мак у провайдера.


 я бы не был так уверен, если бы сам этого не делал, и уже со вторым своим микротом, у него щас мак от асуса который сдох лет пять назад

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Якщо в тебе склонований мак з компа, то наскільки я пам'ятаю з микротіком таке не працює. Я зазвичай мак намагаюсь прописати у провайдера оригінальний з роутера - якщо доведеться відновляти кусок цегли, не треба буде знов шукати що за мак у провайдера.


 В winbox нет, только через терминал.

----------


## pahaniche

> В winbox нет, только через терминал.


 Через Webfig ещё кажись можно

----------


## maxx™

> я бы не был так уверен, если бы сам этого не делал, и уже со вторым своим микротом, у него щас мак от асуса который сдох лет пять назад


 В тебе мак від асуса котрого немає, а якщо б тебе був мак від компа, який працює? Якщо у мережі немає 2-х пристроїв з однаковим маком проблем точно не буде. Кожен робить як йому подобається.

----------


## maxx™

Якщо хтось бажає погратись з ipv6 та не знає з чого почати, я знайшов цих - tb.netassist.ua. Безкоштовно надають /48 з тунелем.

----------


## NORAG

Доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста что может быть? Включали дома свет и теперь Микротик ас2 без доступа в интернет (

----------


## Dramteatr

> Доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста что может быть? Включали дома свет и теперь Микротик ас2 без доступа в интернет (


 Звонить провайдеру. Залипло оборудование.

----------


## NORAG

> Звонить провайдеру. Залипло оборудование.


 Решили уже. Перенастроили роутер. Всё хорошо.

----------


## NORAG

Добрый вечер! Посоветуйте андроид приставку).  Есть Ксяоми май бокс 4 - вроде ничего... Может есть что лучше +-за эти деньги?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый вечер! Посоветуйте андроид приставку).  Есть Ксяоми май бокс 4 - вроде ничего... Может есть что лучше +-за эти деньги?


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=120429&p=73937227&viewfull=1#post  73937227

----------


## rige555

> Добрый вечер! Посоветуйте андроид приставку).  Есть Ксяоми май бокс 4 - вроде ничего... Может есть что лучше +-за эти деньги?


 Ugoos X3 Pro или что то из них

----------


## NORAG

> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=120429&p=73937227&viewfull=1#post  73937227


 


> Ugoos X3 Pro или что то из них


 Спасибо!!!

----------


## RECON05

Народ, посоветуйте роутер для домашнего использования.

----------


## pahaniche

> Народ, посоветуйте роутер для домашнего использования.


 Miktotik hAP ac 2

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Народ, посоветуйте роутер для домашнего использования.


 MikroTik hAP ac2 — но нужно будет подумать над настройкой. Хотя если у вас ТЕНЕТ с DHCP, то используя quick set всё настроите за пару минут. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *картинка*

----------


## Olegan 67

> Народ, посоветуйте роутер для домашнего использования.


 Я перед Новым годом взял Xiaomi.Через Wi-Fi три телевизора,один комп,и смартфоны ,все нормально,ничего не виснет.До этого был TP-Link,захлёбывался.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Miktotik hAP ac


 Ты опечатался или реально советуешь это старое и дорогое говно на одноядерном процессоре в 720 MHz?
Ради якобы мнимо лучшего Wi-Fi ?

----------


## rige555

Советую брать что то из Keenetic 2017-2018 годов выпуска:
Start (KN-1110), 4G (KN-1210), Lite (KN-1310), Omni (KN-1410), City (KN-1510), Air (KN-1610), Extra (KN-1710), Giga (KN-1010), Ultra (KN-1810), Viva (KN-1910)

----------


## aleksey2187

> MikroTik hAP ac2 — но нужно будет подумать над настройкой. Хотя если у вас ТЕНЕТ с DHCP, то используя quick set всё настроите за пару минут. 
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *картинка*


 На картинке реальные настройки?
Ставить не Router a Bridge?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> На картинке реальные настройки?


 Да, это чьи-то реальные настройки из картинки в интернете.



> Ставить не Router a Bridge?


 Я не обладаю телепатическими способностями и не знаю что вы настраиваете.

----------


## RECON05

> MikroTik hAP ac2 — но нужно будет подумать над настройкой. Хотя если у вас ТЕНЕТ с DHCP, то используя quick set всё настроите за пару минут. 
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *картинка*


 Не, микротик не моё. Его чтобы настроить нужно окончить два института.

----------


## RECON05

> Я перед Новым годом взял Xiaomi.Через Wi-Fi три телевизора,один комп,и смартфоны ,все нормально,ничего не виснет.До этого был TP-Link,захлёбывался.


 У меня дома, сяоми мини пашет года 3 - без проблем. Думал, отдам "мини" в деревню а себе поставлю новый.

----------


## RECON05

> Советую брать что то из Keenetic 2017-2018 годов выпуска:
> Start (KN-1110), 4G (KN-1210), Lite (KN-1310), Omni (KN-1410), City (KN-1510), Air (KN-1610), Extra (KN-1710), Giga (KN-1010), Ultra (KN-1810), Viva (KN-1910)


 Смотрю на троих производителей: -Кинетик, Тренда, Сяоми.

----------


## ReneG

мы тп линк купили лет 7 назад за долларов 20 работает досихпор без перебоев даже

----------


## Полесов

> мы тп линк купили лет 7 назад за долларов 20 работает досихпор без перебоев даже


  у моей бабушки холодильник Донбасс 1955 года
работает!

----------


## aleksey2187

> Да, это чьи-то реальные настройки из картинки в интернете.
> 
> Я не обладаю телепатическими способностями и не знаю что вы настраиваете.


 Я подумал, что на картинке реальные настройки для TENET  и поэтому спросил про Router и Bridge (из настроек на картинке)

----------


## Olegan 67

> мы тп линк купили лет 7 назад за долларов 20 работает досихпор без перебоев даже


 Да у меня ТП-Линк-древний,но работает.Но все дело в том,что у вас подключено.У меня на нем висело три телевизора,4 смартфона,2 компа.Он уже не смог их вытянуть,но работал.

----------


## maxx™

> Не, микротик не моё. Его чтобы настроить нужно окончить два института.


 Знаю людей, хто закінчив один, але можуть налаштувати мікротік.

----------


## pahaniche

> ;73992011]Знаю людей, хто закінчив один, але можуть налаштувати мікротік.


 Знаю людей которые не окончили ни одного, и тоже могут настроить

----------


## Полесов

> Смотрю на троих производителей: -Кинетик, Тренда, Сяоми.


  конечно кинетик

----------


## Olegan 67

Интересует такой вопрос ❓, роутер может работать беспрерывно, или все-таки желательно на ночь  отключать его? Как для функции ротора, частые отключения влияют на работоспособность?

----------


## Полесов

он расчитан на 24х7

----------


## pahaniche

> Интересует такой вопрос ❓, роутер может работать беспрерывно, или все-таки желательно на ночь  отключать его? Как для функции ротора, частые отключения влияют на работоспособность?


 Вы холодильник тоже а ночь выключаете?

Для электроники самые тяжёлые моменты - включение и выключение. Постоянная работы - лучше всего.

----------


## maxx™

> Интересует такой вопрос ❓, роутер может работать беспрерывно, или все-таки желательно на ночь  отключать его? Как для функции ротора, частые отключения влияют на работоспособность?


 Теоретично якщо його вимикати, то конденсатори протримаються довше та ще електроенергія... Враховуючи, що вони іноді підвисають, то вимикання кожного дня дозволяє позбутись цієї проблеми. Але взагалі він повинен працювати 24х7

----------


## Olegan 67

> Вы холодильник тоже а ночь выключаете?
> 
> Для электроники самые тяжёлые моменты - включение и выключение. Постоянная работы - лучше всего.


 Тоже этого придерживался.Насколько знаю -не полезно,только ,если зависнет.Благодарю за ответы.

----------


## rige555

Скоро появится Keenetic Speedster (KN-3010) в продаже. Отличный гигабитный роутер, если не нужен usb порт.

----------


## aleksey2187

> *MikroTik hAP ac2* — но нужно будет подумать над настройкой. Хотя если у вас *ТЕНЕТ с DHCP, то используя quick set всё настроите за пару минут*.


 Купил MikroTik hAP ac2
Реально настроил за 5 минут.

Благодарю Лешего за советы.

----------


## NORAG

Мужики срочно! Сижу настраиваю точку доступа).  Основной стоит хап ац2. Точкой ставлю тп линк 741.
Как подсеть поставить? В нэте инструкция - просто меняем последнюю цифру на ближайшую.. Не канает (

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мужики срочно! Сижу настраиваю точку доступа).  Основной стоит хап ац2. Точкой ставлю тп линк 741.
> Как подсеть поставить? В нэте инструкция - просто меняем последнюю цифру на ближайшую.. Не канает (


 Вам не нужна никакая вторая подсеть. На TP-LINK нужно отключить DHCP сервер.

----------


## NORAG

> Вам не нужна никакая вторая подсеть. На TP-LINK нужно отключить DHCP сервер.


 И всё!?...

----------


## SergSSS

> Вам не нужна никакая вторая подсеть. На TP-LINK нужно отключить DHCP сервер.


 Кстати, Леший, не подскажешь исходя из своего опыта, как стабильнее работают в паре основной роутер + второй роутер или основной роутер + второй роутер подключенный как точка доступа? И если второй роутер подключен как роутер к первому он на сабя берет нагрузку своих клиентов и тем самым основному легче трафик обрабатывать или не важно как второй подключать?

----------


## NORAG

> Вам не нужна никакая вторая подсеть. На TP-LINK нужно отключить DHCP сервер.


 Есть!) Спасибище!!!)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кстати, Леший, не подскажешь *исходя из своего опыт*а, как стабильнее работают в паре основной роутер + второй роутер или основной роутер + второй роутер подключенный как точка доступа?


 У меня нет такого опыта.



> И если второй роутер подключен как роутер к первому он на сабя берет нагрузку своих клиентов и тем самым основному легче трафик обрабатывать или не важно как второй подключать?


 Любой современный *SOHO* роутер справится с 50-100-~ клиентов по LAN и не более 15-25 клиентов по Wi-Fi.

Вторая точка ставится к основному роутеру, чтобы разгрузить Wi-Fi, возможности которого сильно ограниченный законами физики.

----------


## SergSSS

> У меня нет такого опыта.
> 
> Любой современный *SOHO* роутер справится с 50-100-~ клиентов по LAN и не более 15-25 клиентов по Wi-Fi.
> 
> Вторая точка ставится к основному роутеру, чтобы разгрузить Wi-Fi, возможности которого сильно ограниченный законами физики.


 Спасибо!
Второй роутер от первого находится на расстоянии около 50 метров и между ними 8 стен, они друг друга не "слышат" по wifi
Просто субъективно подумал, а может первому роутеру будет проще или быстрее "разжевывать" трафик от клиентов со второго устройства если второй подключить как точку доступа.

----------


## bibliofil

> Спасибо!
> Второй роутер от первого находится на расстоянии около 50 метров и между ними 8 стен, они друг друга не "слышат" по wifi
> Просто субъективно подумал, а может первому роутеру будет проще или быстрее "разжевывать" трафик от клиентов со второго устройства если второй подключить как точку доступа.


  В домашней сети должен быть только один роутер, к которому подключен кабель от провайдера (он необязательно должен уметь wifi)
 Остальные роутеры нужно перевести в режим  точек доступа wifi.
 Во-первых, потому что нет смысла в двойном NAT.
 Во-вторых, иначе не будет нормально работать умный дом от Гугл и проч (они требуют "плоскую" сеть во всем доме)

----------


## SergSSS

> В домашней сети должен быть только один роутер, к которому подключен кабель от провайдера (он необязательно должен уметь wifi)
>  Остальные роутеры нужно перевести в режим  точек доступа wifi.
>  Во-первых, потому что нет смысла в двойном NAT.
>  Во-вторых, иначе не будет нормально работать умный дом от Гугл и проч (они требуют "плоскую" сеть во всем доме)


 В моем частном случае двойной nat это даже лучше и умных домов нет.
Но спасибо за разъяснение

----------


## NORAG

Приветствую! Долгое время не пользовался тп линком как точкой доступа. Сейчас подключил и ничего не получается (. Сделал сброс До заводских, отключил DHCP . Сеть видно, но ни телефон ни приставка не могут подключиться - айпи адрес не могут получить (.
Может кто-то подскажет возможную проблему?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Приветствую! Долгое время не пользовался тп линком как точкой доступа. Сейчас подключил и ничего не получается (. Сделал сброс До заводс*ких, отключил DHCP* . Сеть видно, но ни телефон ни приставка не могут подключиться - айпи адрес не могут получить (.
> Может кто-то подскажет возможную проблему?


 кабель от роутера включить в ЛАН. 
про ВАН забыть

----------


## NORAG

> кабель от роутера включить в ЛАН. 
> про ВАН забыть


 Супер. Спасибо!)

----------


## Basilio_Cat

Рекомендації щодо MikroTik hAP ac2  все ще актуальні? Чи є щось більш цікавіше?

----------


## Dominion

> Рекомендації щодо MikroTik hAP ac2  все ще актуальні? Чи є щось більш цікавіше?


 Имо: вполне актуально. Как для дома - так точно.

----------


## aleksey2187

> Имо: вполне актуально. Как для дома - так точно.


 Поддерживаю.
Сам таким пользуюсь.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Рекомендації щодо MikroTik hAP ac2  все ще актуальні? Чи є щось більш цікавіше?


 Учтите, что они очень сильно греются, но на это *не стоит обращать внимания*. Разве что летом не помещать его в закрытую коробку/шкаф.

----------


## Интернетчик

Сейчас по цене и производительности лидируют роутеры Tenda.

----------


## Basilio_Cat

Та по ціні якось не дуже відрізняються

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Та по ціні якось не дуже відрізняються


 Почти в два раза.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Сейчас по цене и производительности лидируют роутеры Tenda.


       Зачот!  Ты купил себе Тенду?

----------


## U391

Дома стоит роутер TL-WDR3600 уже 8 лет работает, работает на 5GHz все телевизоры по wi-fi, а на 2.4 все остальное телефоны, ноуты и т.д.  Телики работают без глюков и торможений.
А вот Вайбер с мобильного начал прерываться, говоришь рывками. Провайдер тенет.

Что на данный день актуально для дома, чтобы у меня работало как и на старом, и было легко настроить и не глючило? цена примерная 50$

----------


## maxx™

> Дома стоит роутер TL-WDR3600 уже 8 лет работает, работает на 5GHz все телевизоры по wi-fi, а на 2.4 все остальное телефоны, ноуты и т.д.  Телики работают без глюков и торможений.
> А вот Вайбер с мобильного начал прерываться, говоришь рывками. Провайдер тенет.
> 
> Что на данный день актуально для дома, чтобы у меня работало как и на старом, и было легко настроить и не глючило? цена примерная 50$


  Так спробуй телефон на 5 перевести, бо якщо це квартира то просто стало забагато сусідів з вайфаєм.

----------


## coder_ak

> Дома стоит роутер TL-WDR3600 уже 8 лет работает, работает на 5GHz все телевизоры по wi-fi, а на 2.4 все остальное телефоны, ноуты и т.д.  Телики работают без глюков и торможений.
> А вот Вайбер с мобильного начал прерываться, говоришь рывками. Провайдер тенет.
> 
> Что на данный день актуально для дома, чтобы у меня работало как и на старом, и было легко настроить и не глючило? цена примерная 50$


 Может проблема не в роутере, а в Вайбере или телефоне? 
Потому как за 50 сомневаюсь, что можно взять что-то такого же уровня. У меня у самого 4300 уже 8-й год пашет, только пыль периодами протираю с него.

----------


## rige555

> Дома стоит роутер TL-WDR3600 уже 8 лет работает, работает на 5GHz все телевизоры по wi-fi, а на 2.4 все остальное телефоны, ноуты и т.д.  Телики работают без глюков и торможений.
> А вот Вайбер с мобильного начал прерываться, говоришь рывками. Провайдер тенет.
> 
> Что на данный день актуально для дома, чтобы у меня работало как и на старом, и было легко настроить и не глючило? цена примерная 50$


 Бери Keenetic Air (KN-1611). А еще лучше Keenetic Speedster (KN-3010), он с гигабитными портами.

----------


## Basilio_Cat

Щось я не бачу щоб він був дешевше в два рази від MikroTik hAP ac2. Один 1400 другий 1740.

----------


## rige555

> Сейчас по цене и производительности лидируют роутеры Tenda.


 Не вводи людей в заблуждение. Tenda - это дно еще то.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Не вводи людей в заблуждение. Tenda - это дно еще то.


 Дешевле в 2 раза многих других фирм, а работает не хуже.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Дешевле в 2 раза многих других фирм, а работает не хуже.


  с чего ты взял что не хуже?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Дешевле в 2 раза многих других фирм, а работает не хуже.


 Глобально ты прав, но... Это типа сыграй в лотерею.

Помнится когда я сканировал сети провайдеров и выявлял открытые роутеры, то TENDA была в диком количестве. А знаете почему. У них по умолчанию веб интерфейс был открыт наружу и само собою логин/пароль — admin.  Не сомневаюсь что они это дело исправили и раз они уже начали заказывать рекламные статьи и как-то себя продвигать, то дело у них пошло.

Лично моё мнение, что любое заведомо исправное оборудованиее всегда можно настроить и забыть. Кроме D-LINK (HOME/SOHO), эти сразу на помойку.

*Конкретный недостаток TENDA* и им подобным это очень плохая или нулевая поддержка альтернативных прошивок. Это даже не недостаток, это — приговор.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Глобально ты прав, но... Это типа сыграй в лотерею.
> 
> Помнится когда я сканировал сети провайдеров и выявлял открытые роутеры, то TENDA была в диком количестве. А знаете почему. У них по умолчанию веб интерфейс был открыт наружу и само собою логин/пароль — admin.  Не сомневаюсь что они это дело исправили и раз они уже начали заказывать рекламные статьи и как-то себя продвигать, то дело у них пошло.
> 
> Лично моё мнение, что любое заведомо исправное оборудованиее всегда можно настроить и забыть. Кроме D-LINK (HOME/SOHO), эти сразу на помойку.
> 
> *Конкретный недостаток TENDA* и им подобным это очень плохая или нулевая поддержка альтернативных прошивок. Это даже не недостаток, это — приговор.


 А ставить альтернативные прошивки - это не рулетка?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А ставить альтернативные прошивки - это не рулетка?


 Для тебя может и рулетка, а для меня это заведомо наилучший вариант со 100% джек-потом.

----------


## rige555

Зачем бытовому пользователю думать об альтернативных прошивках, если есть готовые продукты с отличными прошивками. Например Keenetic, где над прошивками трудится Padavan. Всем известны его прошивки под Asus.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Для тебя может и рулетка, а для меня это заведомо наилучший вариант со 100% джек-потом.


 Лучше в роутере ничего не менять с заводского на непонятно что. Потом это выливается в то, что начинают выносить мозг техподдержке провайдера. А у меня это не работает, а у меня то не работает.

----------


## rige555

> Лучше в роутере ничего не менять с заводского на непонятно что. Потом это выливается в то, что начинают выносить мозг техподдержке провайдера. А у меня это не работает, а у меня то не работает.


 Непонятно что - это роутеры которые ты советуешь. Альтернативные прошивки - это единственный выход раздуплить это барахло.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Непонятно что - это роутеры которые ты советуешь. Альтернативные прошивки - это единственный выход раздуплить это барахло.


 Tenda стоит у многих людей и пока я не встречал никаких проблем с этими устройствами.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Зачем бытовому пользователю думать об альтернативных прошивках,


 Ему в магазине впарили дешевое барахло или наоборот дорогое и он столкнулся с проблемами. Или у него есть желания получить другие функции.  И что ему терпеть сжав зубы? 




> если есть готовые продукты с отличными прошивками. Например Keenetic, где над прошивками трудится Padavan. Всем известны его прошивки под Asus.


 У них великолепная прошивка, но вот цена

----------


## Интернетчик

> Для тебя может и рулетка, а для меня это заведомо наилучший вариант со 100% джек-потом.


 Что конкретно тебя не устраивает в прошивках Tenda? И что конкретно не работает?

----------


## maxx™

> Зачем бытовому пользователю думать об альтернативных прошивках, если есть готовые продукты с отличными прошивками. Например Keenetic, где над прошивками трудится Padavan. Всем известны его прошивки под Asus.


 Будь якому користувачу треба обладнання, котре буде виконувати те, для чого його придбали. Ноунейми та дешеві роутери дуже не довго отримують оновлення, а без оновленнь велика ймовірність, що роутер стане частиною ботнету, а не роутером. Наявність альтернативной це можливість продовжити користуватись пристроїм, коли виробник про нього забув.

----------


## U391

Спасибо всем, я понял что за 50$ уже ничего не купить хорошего.
Вы готовите Keenetic хороший. Спасибо будем думать, если с этим ничего не полуиться.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Будь якому користувачу треба обладнання, котре буде виконувати те, для чого його придбали. Ноунейми та дешеві роутери дуже не довго отримують оновлення, а без оновленнь велика ймовірність, що роутер стане частиною ботнету, а не роутером. Наявність альтернативной це можливість продовжити користуватись пристроїм, коли виробник про нього забув.


 Ты хочешь сказать, что Tenda ноунейм?

----------


## wopqa

> ....Лично моё мнение, что любое заведомо исправное оборудованиее всегда можно настроить и забыть. Кроме D-LINK (HOME/SOHO), эти сразу на помойку


 А ничего, что D-Link массово трудятся в сетях БОЛЬШИНСТВА провайдеров СНГ?

----------


## epifanus

> А ничего, что D-Link массово трудятся в сетях БОЛЬШИНСТВА провайдеров СНГ?


 Ключевые слова *HOME/SOHO*, думаю, что у большинства провайдеров СНГ, в сетях массово трудится оборудование несколько другого класса/сегмента.

----------


## wopqa

> Ключевые слова *HOME/SOHO*, думаю, что у большинства провайдеров СНГ, в сетях массово трудится оборудование несколько другого класса/сегмента.


 DGS-1100 и много другого оборудования от них - это и есть HOME/SOHO, но ставится и на чердаках, и в парадных..... Просто надо понимать - что и куда.

----------


## epifanus

> DGS-1100 и много другого оборудования от них - это и есть HOME/SOHO, но ставится и на чердаках, и в парадных..... Просто надо понимать - что и куда.


 Вы это D-LINK'у расскажите, а мне не нужно, хорошо? 

А то они не знают, что это чистой воды HOME/SOHO и у себя на сайте засунули его в сегмент решений для бизнема, а вовсе не для дома. 

Коммутатор управляемый, 2-го уровня для дома, ну такое себе... 

Хотя, люди дома сервера собирают.... 

Вольному воля!

----------


## wopqa

> Вы это D-LINK'у расскажите, а мне не нужно, хорошо?


 Я и c ТП D-Link'а общаюсь, если необходимо, хоть и JUNIPER Partner), поэтому могу и сам судить об оборудовании....За свои деньги - они вполне, вот что не люблю, так это Microtik (а не микрОтик)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Что конкретно тебя не устраивает в прошивках Tenda?


 Меня не устраивает то, что это не RouterOS и не OpenWRT. 




> И что конкретно не работает?


 Всё работает, но мне нужно намного больше чем то, что предлагает заводская прошивка.




> Спасибо всем, я понял что за 50$ уже ничего не купить хорошего.
> Вы готовите Keenetic хороший. Спасибо будем думать, если с этим ничего не полуиться.


 Ой, да ладно. Тот же Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G перешитый в OpenWRT.
Но у него есть еще лучший конкурент, но купить его практически нереально — Lenovo Newifi 3 D2.




> А ничего, что D-Link массово трудятся в сетях БОЛЬШИНСТВА провайдеров СНГ?


 Приведите страницу любого провайдера, где он предлагает своим пользователям *роутер* D-LINK. Вместе поржем.




> Ключевые слова *HOME/SOHO*, думаю, что у большинства провайдеров СНГ, в сетях массово трудится оборудование несколько другого класса/сегмента.


 Я же не зря именно так написал. Я тоже в курсе, что ставят провайдеры. 




> DGS-1100 и много другого оборудования от них - это и есть HOME/SOHO, но ставится и на чердаках, и в парадных..... Просто надо понимать - что и куда.


 Ну хорош прикалываться. Мы же про роутеры, а не про тупые коммутаторы, которые можно брать любого производителя. Там просто уже нечего испортить.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я и c ТП D-Link'а общаюсь, если необходимо, хоть и JUNIPER Partner), поэтому могу и сам судить об оборудовании....За свои деньги - они вполне, вот что не люблю, так это Microtik (а не микрОтик)


 Ну хватит уже путать людей. Мы обсуждаем вполне конкретное оборудование. Нафига тут *обобщать*. Вам конкретно написали HOME/SOHO и не надо тут про совсем другой класс и не для этого форума.

D-LINK в определенном сегменте были хороши, но HOME/SOHO они просрали уже давно. Провайдерам надоело нести убытки за счет техподдержки плохо работающего оборудования и подтянулись конкуренты.

А у ж сколько было дыр в D-LINK роутерах это ваще несчесть.

----------


## Интернетчик

Теперь всё понятно. Люди хотят иметь за 300 гривен функционал роутеров, которые стоят в 5 раз дороже.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Теперь всё понятно. Люди хотят иметь за 300 гривен функционал роутеров, которые стоят в 5 раз дороже.


 Нет, люди поняли, что их нервы и время не стоит того, чтобы экономить пару копеек. Экономить 20-30$ это экономия не в том месте.
Я даже не сомневаюсь что где-то, когда-то у TENDA есть аптайм 30 дней. Я даже видел скрины TP-LINK аптайм несколько месяцев. Но вот я никогда не слышал ни о каких спонтанных зависаниях и перезагрузках Микротик. А если такое случалось, то было сразу понятно, что это брак и так далее.  То есть ты покупаешь и забываешь, что там у тебя стоит. С TENDA почти тоже самое, но только ты сэкономил пару копеек и *сыграл в рулетку*.

А напомню, что у большинства Микротик — Tested ambient temperature 	-40°C to 50°C. Я вот так себе и представляю TENDA при минус сорока градусах.

----------


## wopqa

Реально ХОРОШИЙ *роутер*, а не 2-в-одном роутер+WIFI, стоит 60-65$ и к нему *отдельно* докупается точка доступа WIFI. Только в таком варианте м.б. достойный результат.
P.S. правильная точка доступа WIFI - это коробка *БЕЗ* антенн (для большинства применений), так, к сведению...

----------


## Интернетчик

> Реально ХОРОШИЙ *роутер*, а не 2-в-одном роутер+WIFI, стоит 60-65$ и к нему *отдельно* докупается точка доступа WIFI. Только в таком варианте м.б. достойный результат.
> P.S. правильная точка доступа WIFI - это коробка *БЕЗ* антенн (для большинства применений), так, к сведению...


 Для 99% пользователей хватает и Tenda F300.

----------


## wopqa

В этом и проблема, ведь и Черниговское/Янтарь/Десант кто-то покупает.

----------


## wopqa

> Меня не устраивает то, что это не RouterOS и не OpenWRT. 
> 
> 
> Всё работает, но мне нужно намного больше чем то, что предлагает заводская прошивка.
> 
> 
> 
> Ой, да ладно. Тот же Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G перешитый в OpenWRT.
> Но у него есть еще лучший конкурент, но купить его практически нереально — Lenovo Newifi 3 D2.


 Стоит ли оно того - если профессионал, то может лучше двигаться вперед, а не разбираться в сортах г....

----------


## maxx™

> Для 99% пользователей хватает и Tenda F300.


 Заходимо на розетку та бачимо відгукі - працює/не працює/працює/ непрацює.... Дивимось що там у нього - економія на пам'яті, тому туди нічого крім стока не поставити, не поставили радіатор, а щоб не був гарячим залочили швидкість процесора. Тому ті, хто поставив його у закриту коробку мають проблеми, бо він, напевно, просто перегрівається.... 




> Стоит ли оно того - если профессионал, то может лучше двигаться вперед, а не разбираться в сортах г....


 Навіть професіонал не може дозволити собі поставити вдома нормалье обладнання, бо воно дороге, а якщо дістав - воно шумить...
Щоб зробити мережу з вланамі я собі поставив ксиаоми 3Г  + openWRT. Шукав щось на 8 гігабітних портів щоб з підтримкою openwrt - немає, а готові рішення - калічний китай чи нормальні за усі гроші.
Скоро спробую 24-х портову циску в акваріум з маслом ставити... (там L3 тому у цю тему входить  :smileflag: )

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Реально ХОРОШИЙ *роутер*, а не 2-в-одном роутер+WIFI, стоит 60-65$ и к нему *отдельно* докупается точка доступа WIFI. Только в таком варианте м.б. достойный результат.


 Вы правы, но не совсем. Роутер с WiFi, а в остальные комнаты точку. Само собою занижаем TX-Power. 



> P.S. правильная точка доступа WIFI - это коробка *БЕЗ* антенн (для большинства применений), так, к сведению...


 Вот теперь я понимаю что вы профессионал и в теме. Теперь я буду читать ваши сообщения *очень* внимательно. Наверно даже вернусь назад и перечитаю.

Большинство народу не понимает, что разъем это потери, что кабель это потери. И вообще внешние антенны это чисто маркеинговый развод.
Всё более менее вменяемые точки Wi-Fi со встроенными антеннами. Но внедрить в мозг  обывателя, что внешние антены это ни разу не плюс, а местами даже минус уже поздно.
Особенно бесит вопросы на форме — посоветуйте самый пробиваемый роутер. Да епта, идотизмо, они всё залочены на законодательство в 100mw и нет никаких *более* пробиваемых роутеров. НУ, ладно, зафигачил ты на Микротике 1W и что дальше? А дальше, нужно образование. Я пробью стены насквозь, а потом моя мобилка так же само пробьет обратно. Хотя не, постойте...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Шукав щось на 8 гігабітних портів щоб з підтримкою openwrt - немає


 https://oldwiki.archive.openwrt.org/toh/views/toh_extended_all?dataflt[Ethernet+Gbit+ports_*~]=9

----------


## maxx™

> https://oldwiki.archive.openwrt.org/toh/views/toh_extended_all?dataflt[Ethernet+Gbit+ports_*~]=9


 Наскільки я розумію ту таблицю, підтримка є тільки у RB493G, а її брати - тільки бу на ебай.

----------


## Интернетчик

Есть доступные простому человеку антенны по 200 гривен за штуку с усилением в 20dB. Ставишь на роутер с тремя доступными антеннами и получаешь усиление не 15dB, а все 60dB. Можно покрыть очень большой дом сетью и ещё люди на улице далеко смогут пользоваться.

----------


## wopqa

> Есть доступные простому человеку антенны по 200 гривен за штуку с усилением в 20dB. Ставишь на роутер с тремя доступными антеннами и получаешь усиление не 15dB, а все 60dB. Можно покрыть очень большой дом сетью и ещё люди на улице далеко смогут пользоваться.


 Надо не мощностью играться, а правильно планировать размещение точек доступа и использовать оборудование в котором клиентское устройство переходит на другую точку не по RSSI. Д.б. либо отдельный контроллер, либо Instant/Unleashed, тогда проблем не будет и мощности м.б. выставлять 13-15dB

P.S. В новых ж/к, где ВСЕ владельцы ставят TP-Link и выкручивают мощу на max  и полосу 40MHz в 2.4, вообще лучше использовать 5MHz и оборудование с режекторными фильтрами на входе (ни в Mikrotik, ни в UBNT их нет, вроде в Cambium есть). Мы используем оборудование других брендов, линейки Enterpise, с ними проблем нет СОВСЕМ). 4К видео прокачивается очень легко и полная бесшовность для клиентских устройств.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Надо не мощностью играться, а правильно планировать размещение точек доступа и использовать оборудование в котором клиентское устройство переходит на другую точку не по RSSI. Д.б. либо отдельный контроллер, либо Instant/Unleashed, тогда проблем не будет и мощности м.б. выставлять 13-15dB
> 
> P.S. В новых ж/к, где ВСЕ владельцы ставят TP-Link и выкручивают мощу на max  и полосу 40MHz в 2.4, вообще лучше использовать 5MHz и оборудование с режекторными фильтрами на входе (ни в Mikrotik, ни в UBNT их нет, вроде в Cambium есть). Мы используем оборудование других брендов, линейки Enterpise, с ними проблем нет СОВСЕМ). 4К видео прокачивается очень легко и полная бесшовность для клиентских устройств.


 У меня Tenda F300 без всяких проблем прокачивает тариф 100/100.

----------


## wopqa

Зачем CISCO, на OLX продают Juniper EX4200-48Poe, чистый L3

----------


## wopqa

> У меня Tenda F300 без всяких проблем прокачивает тариф 100/100.


 У меня 1.3Gb в сети по WiFi)

----------


## Интернетчик

> У меня 1.3Gb в сети по WiFi)


 Это через какой ты роутер такое прокачиваешь? И сколько он стоит?

----------


## wopqa

Juniper SRX

----------


## Интернетчик

> Juniper SRX


 При чём здесь профессиональное сетевое оборудование за десятки тысяч гривен к обычному роутеру?

----------


## wopqa

> При чём здесь профессиональное сетевое оборудование за десятки тысяч гривен к обычному роутеру?


 Я ответил на вопрос "Это через какой ты роутер такое прокачиваешь?", а для обычного применения уже писал - 60-65$. Да и у Juniper'а есть разные модели в разную цену, надо смотреть по-задаче.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Я ответил на вопрос "Это через какой ты роутер такое прокачиваешь?", а для обычного применения уже писал - 60-65$. Да и у Juniper'а есть разные модели в разную цену, надо смотреть по-задаче.


 Да обычному человеку не нужен роутер даже за 1000 гривен. 100/100 тариф прокачает любой дешёвый. А когда ты будешь себе подключать Гигабитный интернет, то ты уже не будешь смотреть особо на цену. Сам терминал стоит денег, подключение по оптике не дешёвое, сам тариф дороже в 2 раза обычного. Тут уже можно брать и TP-Link Archer C7.

----------


## wopqa

> Да обычному человеку не нужен роутер даже за 1000 гривен. 100/100 тариф прокачает любой дешёвый. А когда ты будешь себе подключать Гигабитный интернет, то ты уже не будешь смотреть особо на цену. Сам терминал стоит денег, подключение по оптике не дешёвое, сам тариф дороже в 2 раза обычного. Тут уже можно брать и TP-Link Archer C7.


 Дешёвая WIFI точка доступа обслужит от силы 4 клиентских устройства ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, Mikrotik на 10-12 ложится. В настоящее время считаем min 3 клиентских устройства на человека (тлф, ноут, часы.....)+ всякие ТВ без провода подключать - Netflix, Apple Tv в 4К смотреть.
Да, хотя бы в ресторане дать посетителям НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ WIFI на ВСЕХ)

----------


## Интернетчик

> Дешёвая WIFI точка доступа обслужит от силы 4 клиентских устройства ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, Mikrotik на 10-12 ложится. В настоящее время считаем min 3 клиентских устройства на человека (тлф, ноут, часы.....)+ всякие ТВ без провода подключать - Netflix, Apple Tv в 4К смотреть.
> Да, хотя бы в ресторане дать посетителям НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ WIFI на ВСЕХ)


 Опять ты с ресторанами своими и профессиональными нуждами. Мы говорим в этой теме про роутеры. И обслуживает любой дешёвый роутер больше 10 устройств, и всё нормально с ним. Про какие 4 ты говоришь.

----------


## maxx™

> Зачем CISCO, на OLX продают Juniper EX4200-48Poe, чистый L3


 Ну циску я хоч налаштовувати вмію. Та й там де вона буде стояти гігабіт не треба.

----------


## wopqa

> И обслуживает любой дешёвый роутер больше 10 устройств, и всё нормально с ним. Про какие 4 ты говоришь.


 Ты путаешь понятия - есть РОУТЕР/МАРШРУТИЗАТОР и есть комбо-устройство РОУТЕР+WIFI. Роутер прокачает, а вот WIFI ляжет при ОДНОВРЕМЕННОМ подключении клиентов. Стоит, хотя бы, тесты сделать, загрузив канал, а потом писать. У нас тут все профессионалы-советчики, ещё раз повторяю - "для обычного применения, роутер - 60-65$ (500-700Mb прокачает), точка доступа - на какую решишься"

----------


## Интернетчик

> Ты путаешь понятия - есть РОУТЕР/МАРШРУТИЗАТОР и есть комбо-устройство РОУТЕР+WIFI. Роутер прокачает, а вот WIFI ляжет при ОДНОВРЕМЕННОМ подключении клиентов. Стоит, хотя бы, тесты сделать, загрузив канал, а потом писать. У нас тут все профессионалы-советчики, ещё раз повторяю - "для обычного применения, роутер - 60-65$ (500-700Mb прокачает), точка доступа - на какую решишься"


 Да ничего там не ляжет. При тарифе 100 каждое устройство из 10 будет выкачивать 10 метров. Или 5 устройств по 20 метров. Или 2 устройства по 50. Это никак не скажется на работе роутера.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Есть доступные простому человеку антенны по 200 гривен за штуку с усилением в 20dB. Ставишь на роутер с тремя доступными антеннами и получаешь усиление не 15dB, а все 60dB. Можно покрыть очень большой дом сетью и ещё люди на улице далеко смогут пользоваться.


 О, вот и безграмотные обыватели подтянулись. Мобилка видит отличный сигнал и что она делает? Ну давай, думай. Правильно, включает энергосбережение и уменьшает свою мощность.
А потом ты фигачишь усиленным сигналом, а куда оно девается? Во, правильно отражается от поверхностей и фигачит обратно на антенну роутера и получаем помехи. Роутер пытается их «перекричать» и получаем что? Ну давай, складывай дважды два. Получаем интерференцию. Короче, учись и не пиши глупостей.



> Дешёвая WIFI точка доступа обслужит от силы 4 клиентских устройства ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, Mikrotik на 10-12 ложится. В настоящее время считаем min 3 клиентских устройства на человека (тлф, ноут, часы.....)+ всякие ТВ без провода подключать - Netflix, Apple Tv в 4К смотреть.
> Да, хотя бы в ресторане дать посетителям НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ WIFI на ВСЕХ)


 Я бы сказал так, что любое HOME/SOHO на Wi-Fi валится на 15-20-25 клиентах. Микротик само собою. 4 клиента это вы преувеличили для эффекта.
Для нормальной Wi-Fi сети кафе или ресторана нужны точки энтерпрайз, начиная с 200-300$. С гостиницами чуть попроще, можно ограничить по 2-3 комнатам и так далее. Там не такое скопление людей.

----------


## Интернетчик

В гостинице очень большое скопление людей и там нужны очень крутые как роутеры, так и повторители сигнала. На этом экономят жёстко. Приезжаешь в Турцию в любой отель, хочешь провести стрим, или пообщаться по скайпу с родными, а связь как по 2G. Картинка рассыпается, звук заедает. Никто сильно не придаёт этому значения из руководства. Но явно на всём экономия и там вот как раз явно не хватает репитеров. А в ресторане там сидит пару человек в телефонах и смотрит Ютуб. Нагрузки ноль.

----------


## wopqa

> Я бы сказал так, что любое HOME/SOHO на Wi-Fi валится на 15-20-25 клиентах..


  не держат столько, не надо себя обманывать. По-поводу 4-х клиентов - столкнулись к каким-то из MI WiFi - мало того , что не держал, так ещё и скакал между 2.4/5 на одном SSID. С перепрошивками закончил баловаться уже давно, нет желания и времени разбираться в сортах г...... А микротИк - нормальная железка начального уровня без использования CLI, пока не понадобится что-то кроме подключения к провайдеру. Надо не забывать, что это СОФТроутер  и вся обработка идёт на проце. Чуть больше правил фаейрвола+шифрование+разрулить маршрутизацию в подсетях - CPU умирает. Тогда уж использовать VyOS/pfSense, хотя бы движение вперёд будет в этой теме. Сам когда-то прошёл все эти этапы)
P.S. для безопасности, как минимум, надо трафик видеонаблюдения изолировать от всего и давать подключение ТОЛЬКО через VPN

----------


## Dramteatr

> Есть доступные простому человеку антенны по 200 гривен за штуку с усилением в 20dB. Ставишь на роутер с тремя доступными антеннами и получаешь усиление не 15dB, а все *60dB*. Можно покрыть очень большой дом сетью и ещё люди на улице далеко смогут пользоваться.


  В перлы!

----------


## epifanus

А у *TP-Link*'а и у *Asus*'а есть модели роутеров с восемью антеннами. 

Это если к ним такие чудодейственные антенны прикрутить, то сколько будет? 

Неужели целых *160dB*? 

Это открытие тянет на нобелевскую премию. 

Только что, буквально, на наших глазах, появился новый нобелевский лауреат.

----------


## Интернетчик

> А у *TP-Link*'а и у *Asus*'а есть модели роутеров с восемью антеннами. 
> 
> Это если к ним такие чудодейственные антенны прикрутить, то сколько будет? 
> 
> Неужели целых *160dB*? 
> 
> Это открытие тянет на нобелевскую премию. 
> 
> Только что, буквально, на наших глазах, появился новый нобелевский лауреат.


 И какое же будет усиление при стольких антеннах?

----------


## epifanus

> И какое же будет усиление при стольких антеннах?


 Блин, совесть имей, или бога побойся, ты, без пяти минут нобелевский лауреат, спрашиваешь у меня? 

Да у меня по физике тройка была. 

Я в эту тему захожу, только лишь, чтобы умных, грамотных, людей почитать, глядишь так и выучу что-нибудь. 

Вот, сегодня, исключительно благодаря тебе, узнал, что коэффициент усиления (КУ) антенн, складывается. 

И, чем больше антенн, тем больше коэффициент усиления (КУ). 

Так что, позвольте вас поблагодарить от всей души, за очень важное сведение, которое мне, как начинающему пользователю, было чрезвычайно интересно и, надеюсь, будет весьма полезно.

----------


## shural

> О, вот и безграмотные обыватели подтянулись. Мобилка видит отличный сигнал и что она делает? Ну давай, думай. Правильно, включает энергосбережение и уменьшает свою мощность.
> А потом ты фигачишь усиленным сигналом, а куда оно девается? Во, правильно отражается от поверхностей и фигачит обратно на антенну роутера и получаем помехи. Роутер пытается их «перекричать» и получаем что? Ну давай, складывай дважды два. Получаем интерференцию. Короче, учись и не пиши глупостей.
> 
> Я бы сказал так, что любое HOME/SOHO на Wi-Fi валится на 15-20-25 клиентах. Микротик само собою. 4 клиента это вы преувеличили для эффекта.
> Для нормальной Wi-Fi сети кафе или ресторана нужны точки энтерпрайз, начиная с 200-300$. С гостиницами чуть попроще, можно ограничить по 2-3 комнатам и так далее. Там не такое скопление людей.


 В энтерпрайз решениях используются более качественые компоненты и правильная схемотехника, что позволяет уменьшит шумы внутри точки доступа и лучше слышать клиентские устройства. Не говоря уже об усилении антенн и другие фишки. Как показывает практика и тесты, есть таки более дальнобойные точки доступа и менее дальнобойные. 
И энтерпрайз решения не такие уж и дорогие, если брать б/у. От 20$ можно взять старенькую, но надёжную точку доступа

----------


## maxx™

> В энтерпрайз решениях используются более качественые компоненты и правильная схемотехника, что позволяет уменьшит шумы внутри точки доступа и лучше слышать клиентские устройства. Не говоря уже об усилении антенн и другие фишки. Как показывает практика и тесты, есть таки более дальнобойные точки доступа и менее дальнобойные. 
> И энтерпрайз решения не такие уж и дорогие, если брать б/у. От 20$ можно взять старенькую, но надёжную точку доступа


  Усе це не має значення, якщо кліент не може почути точку доступа чи добити до неї. радіус дії це не проблема, проблема це швидкість, а швидкість обмежується тільки кількістю пристроїв та інших мереж на тому самому каналі. Ентерпрайз може допомогти у приватному будинку, але не у квартирі, де теба брати 5ГГц, а такий ентерпрайз поки не дешевий, бо він відносно сучасний.

----------


## shural

> Усе це не має значення, якщо кліент не може почути точку доступа чи добити до неї. радіус дії це не проблема, проблема це швидкість, а швидкість обмежується тільки кількістю пристроїв та інших мереж на тому самому каналі. Ентерпрайз може допомогти у приватному будинку, але не у квартирі, де теба брати 5ГГц, а такий ентерпрайз поки не дешевий, бо він відносно сучасний.


 Энтерпрайз точка з меншими внутришніми шумами може почути пристрій, який розташований на більший відстані. І так, для приватного будинка і квартири вимоги трошки інші
 за 20$ це з 5Ггц, але стандарту 802.11n.

----------


## - NEVER MIND -

Здравствуйте. Посоветуйте пожалуйста лучший ( на 100$) роутер, центр, провайдер тенет (вдруг значение имеет). 3к квартира. 
Микротик ? Если да какой именно? Спасибо большое заранее.

----------


## pahaniche

> Здравствуйте. Посоветуйте пожалуйста лучший ( на 100$) роутер, центр, провайдер тенет (вдруг значение имеет). 3к квартира. 
> Микротик ? Если да какой именно? Спасибо большое заранее.


 hAP ac2

----------


## shural

> Здравствуйте. Посоветуйте пожалуйста лучший ( на 100$) роутер, центр, провайдер тенет (вдруг значение имеет). 3к квартира. 
> Микротик ? Если да какой именно? Спасибо большое заранее.


 Ruckus R500, б/у вписывается в бюджет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Здравствуйте. Посоветуйте пожалуйста лучший ( на 100$) роутер, центр, провайдер тенет (вдруг значение имеет). 3к квартира. 
> Микротик ? Если да какой именно? Спасибо большое заранее.


 Keenetic Viva (KN-1910).

Микротик нужно очень нетривиально настраивать, хотя если у вас уже IPOE, то интернет появится сразу из коробки, а название Wi-Fi сети и пароль можно настроить с помощью — QuickSet.

----------


## - NEVER MIND -

> Keenetic Viva (KN-1910).
> 
> Микротик нужно очень нетривиально настраивать, хотя если у вас уже IPOE, то интернет появится сразу из коробки, а название Wi-Fi сети и пароль можно настроить с помощью — QuickSet.


 Я не знаю что такое IPOE. Есть вариант Apple AirPort Extreme купить б/у или что-то новое до 100 $. Apple  тоже из коробки все работает. Но на сколько он устарел не знаю. 
5 ГГЦ

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я не знаю что такое IPOE.


 Позвоните в техподдержку провайдера и узнаете. IPOE еще можно спросить как чистый DHCP, то есть без PPPoE.



> Есть вариант Apple AirPort Extreme купить б/у или что-то новое до 100 $. Apple  тоже из коробки все работает. Но на сколько он устарел не знаю. 
> 5 ГГЦ


 Всё «иностранное», не адаптированное под наш рынок, сразу вычеркивает IPTV и другую незначительную мелоч.

В плане расширения возможностей роутера/прошивки Keenetic уделает всех кроме OpenWRT. Вопрос только в том нужно оно вам нужно или нет и будет ли вы в этом разбираться.

----------


## denizz

> Я не знаю что такое IPOE. *Есть вариант Apple AirPort Extreme* купить б/у или что-то новое до 100 $*. Apple  тоже из коробки все работает*. Но на сколько он устарел не знаю. 
> 5 ГГЦ


  Далеко не все. Если дома в основном эпл, то да. А если например нужно подключить какое-то устройство  через WPS, то это нифига не работает .... в эпловской утилите можно жать до одурения кнопочку, но конекта не будет. Исключение старые принтера. Если нужно IPTV то банан. Отлично работают только єпловские поделки ...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Далеко не все. Если дома в основном эпл, то да. А если например нужно подключить какое-то устройство  через WPS, то это нифига не работает .... в эпловской утилите можно жать до одурения кнопочку, но конекта не будет. Исключение старые принтера. Если нужно IPTV то банан. Отлично работают только єпловские поделки ...


 Можно написать проще, если вы живете в США, то покупка Apple AirPort Extreme оправдана. На всё стальные страны APPLE глубоко наплевать  ➜ страдайте.

----------


## denizz

> Можно написать проще, если вы живете в США, то покупка Apple AirPort Extreme оправдана. На всё стальные страны APPLE глубоко наплевать  ➜ страдайте.


 Немного не так. Если вы используете инфраструктуру эпл (телефон, ноутбук, часы, тв приставку и прочее) то покупка сего девайса оправдана. Шаг влево, вправо и усе, стена .... покупайте нашу по.бень)))

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Шаг влево, вправо и усе, стена ....


 Нет, это не так. ASUS, TP-LINK  и так далее вполне сносно поддерживают Apple. Даже их Apple Time Machine.

----------


## denizz

> Нет, это не так. ASUS, TP-LINK  и так далее вполне сносно поддерживают Apple. Даже их Apple Time Machine.


 я имел ввиду, что если дома в основном эпл, то покупка эпловской поделки более чем оправдана. если нет, то смысл в ней?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> я имел ввиду, что *если дома в основном эпл, то покупка эпловской поделки более чем оправдана*. если нет, то смысл в ней?


 В 2020 году это уже не так, есть вполне адекватная альтернатива. Купить дорогущий роутер от Apple и не иметь возможности смотреть IPTV это совершенно глупо. Особенно будет круто позвонить в техподдержку провайдера и они вам помогут совершенно ничем.

----------


## denizz

> В 2020 году это уже не так, есть вполне адекватная альтернатива.* Купить дорогущий роутер от Apple и не иметь возможности смотреть IPTV это совершенно глупо.* Особенно будет круто позвонить в техподдержку провайдера и они вам помогут совершенно ничем.


 Для этого у эпла есть ответ))) эпл тв))) странное устройство за кучу денег)))

----------


## Basilio_Cat

*leshiy_odessa*
Дякую, за пораду щодо Мікротіка, все подобається, але він такі добряче гріється. Є якісь рішення чи забити?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> чи забити?


 Да.

Но элементарные правила терморегуляции нужно соблюдать.

----------


## maxx™

В кого є досвіт використання чогось схожего на pfSense. Треба щоб можна було робити DHCP сервер для кількох субнетів, на pfSense не виходить доадти сабнет без интерфейса.
Cisco L3 свич має кілька субнетів, повинен між цими субнетами роутити IP, на кожному субнеті прописати ip-helper router, щоб роутер був DHCP сервером. Хтось таке вміє?

----------


## U391

Добрый день, стою перед выбором keenetic viva или keenetic speedster стоит за usb переплачивать? Может есть кто использует Viva и скажет как работает Торрент-клиент Transmission и стоит за этой функции брать или брать уже speedster, так как все остальное одинаковое.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день, стою перед выбором keenetic viva или keenetic speedster стоит за usb переплачивать? Может есть кто использует Viva и скажет как работает Торрент-клиент Transmission и стоит за этой функции брать или брать уже speedster, так как все остальное одинаковое.


 Разница в 15$. Берите Viva и не парьтесь. У него чуть быстрее  Wi-Fi и вообще это более распространенная модель. А USB понадобится в самый неподходящий момент. А он точно понадобится.

----------


## sertakos48

Уважаемые земляки! Прошу подсказать что-нибудь о передаче сигнала интернета по электро сети 220в, так называемая POWERLINE. И еще - есть-ли возможность передачи сигнала интернета по антенному кабелю тв? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## maxx™

> Уважаемые земляки! Прошу подсказать что-нибудь о передаче сигнала интернета по электро сети 220в, так называемая POWERLINE. И еще - есть-ли возможность передачи сигнала интернета по антенному кабелю тв? Заранее благодарен.


 Поверлайн - залежить від мережі, наприклад у приватному будинку де є 3 фази не працює між фазами. 
Інтернет по коаксіалу можна, ну наприклад - https://worldvision.com.ua/ua/peredacha-dannykh-po-ethernet-i-poe-po-koaksialnomu-kabelu/

Але найкращий вихід - прокласти кручену пару, за ціну поверлайн адаптерів 200 метрів можна узяти

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Уважаемые земляки! Прошу подсказать что-нибудь о передаче сигнала интернета по электро сети 220в, так называемая POWERLINE. И еще - есть-ли возможность передачи сигнала интернета по антенному кабелю тв? Заранее благодарен.


 Powerline это очень большая лотерея. Очень много факторов, которые влияют на их работу. Да можно на каком то участке как-то обойтись, но максимум в частном доме.
То что пишут производители и маркетологи есть одно большое вранье. Там типа включил и работает. Ага, аж два раза.
В данный момент вместо них производители предлагают роутеры с MESH сетью, но и тут цены кусаются, но это точно более эффективнее чем по электропроводам. 

По телевизионному кабелю (коаксиал) это называется DOCSIS. В Европе и в США этого дофига, но как заход интернета в дом. Разводка по дому это сильно нарядли. С наличием Wi-Fi это бесполезно.

То есть единственный для вас вариант, кроме нормального кабеля это Wi-Fi MESH сеть. Но тут у меня мало статистики и прочитанных отзывов.
Но в сразу себе отложите в голове, что скорость Wi-Fi cразу делится на два, потом на каждого клиента еще на два и так далее. То есть точка посредине будет сразу резаться на четыре и это без подключенных клиентов.
Поэтому правильный MESH это два чипа на 5Ghz и один на 2,4Ghz. Одна пятерка соединяет роутеры между собой, а вторая часть раздаёт. Цена за *одну* такую точку в районе 150-200$

----------


## Dramteatr

> Але найкращий вихід - прокласти кручену пару, за ціну поверлайн адаптерів 200 метрів можна узяти


 люто плюсую.

----------


## sertakos48

Добрый день, земляки. Искренне благодарен всем, кто откликнулся и дал информацию. Я четко понимаю то, что новая разводка сигнала по проводке, которая для этого предназначена лучший вариант, но я, к сожалению, ни в том возрасте  
                                   и кондиции для еще одних строительно-монтажных работ и хочу оставить жилье сыну в максимально приемлемом состоянии при том, что антенный кабель в свое время был разнесен по всей квартире для двух источников отдельно, иначе 
                                  говоря, этого кабеля достаточно. Пока не ясно то что от провайдера до квартиры сигнал вроде как можно подать, а в квартире его развести нельзя. Тому я вижу две причины - моя некомпетентность и, вероятно, стоимость этого рок-н-рола

----------


## maxx™

> Добрый день, земляки. Искренне благодарен всем, кто откликнулся и дал информацию. Я четко понимаю то, что новая разводка сигнала по проводке, которая для этого предназначена лучший вариант, но я, к сожалению, ни в том возрасте  
>                                    и кондиции для еще одних строительно-монтажных работ и хочу оставить жилье сыну в максимально приемлемом состоянии при том, что антенный кабель в свое время был разнесен по всей квартире для двух источников отдельно, иначе 
>                                   говоря, этого кабеля достаточно. Пока не ясно то что от провайдера до квартиры сигнал вроде как можно подать, а в квартире его развести нельзя. Тому я вижу две причины - моя некомпетентность и, вероятно, стоимость этого рок-н-рола


 У квартрі повинні бцти плінтуса, під ними можна провести кабель

----------


## vlad11

> Добрый день, земляки. Искренне благодарен всем, кто откликнулся и дал информацию. Я четко понимаю то, что новая разводка сигнала по проводке, которая для этого предназначена лучший вариант, но я, к сожалению, ни в том возрасте  
>                                    и кондиции для еще одних строительно-монтажных работ и хочу оставить жилье сыну в максимально приемлемом состоянии при том, что антенный кабель в свое время был разнесен по всей квартире для двух источников отдельно, иначе 
>                                   говоря, этого кабеля достаточно. Пока не ясно то что от провайдера до квартиры сигнал вроде как можно подать, а в квартире его развести нельзя. Тому я вижу две причины - моя некомпетентность и, вероятно, стоимость этого рок-н-рола


 Зависит от типа и толщины стен, а также от расстояния до точки входа.
Если квартира 1-2 комнатная, то можно возле звонка, наверху, разместить узел - маршрутизатор.
От него или по Wi-fi или по кабелю UTP донести "сигнал" до нужных точек.
Возможна комбинация с повторителями wi-fi.
В особо тяжелом случае - придется сооружать по электрической сети.

Покажите фото плана квартиры, плинтусов и фото кабеля, который вам хотят завести на вход квартиры.
Также уточните что за провайдер и что вы хотите провести - телевидение и/или интернет?

P.S. После 20 лет эксплутации электропроводку придется менять, ибо кабель "уставший" и энергопотребление за это времо выросло в разы

----------


## sertakos48

Огромное спасибо всем тем кто откликнулся. Я обдумал ваши советы и рекомендации и, надеюсь, что при определенном старании и умении смогу решить эту задачу без больших сложностей. Еще раз всех благодарю.

----------


## Michelangelo

А подскажите плиз, где у нас могут посмотреть-починить роутер Asus RT-N16? Тупо не включается, на блоке питания напряжение есть

----------


## Dramteatr

> А подскажите плиз, где у нас могут посмотреть-починить роутер Asus RT-N16? Тупо не включается, на блоке питания напряжение есть


 Стар. 
2014 года. 
Ремонт нецелесообразен.
Проще новый купить.

----------


## Tibalt

Может посоветуете... Сейчас роутер обычный тплинк 4 антены. Но сигнал хотелось бы помощнее, 3 стенки пробивает достаточно слабо, на что поменять? Особых нагрузок нет, телефоны, тв

----------


## epifanus

> ...3 стенки пробивает достаточно слабо, на что поменять?..


 Если нужно пробить три стенки то однозначно менять на перфоратор: Bosch / Makita / Milwaukee / Metabo... etc.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Может посоветуете... Сейчас роутер обычный тплинк 4 антены. Но сигнал хотелось бы помощнее, 3 стенки пробивает достаточно слабо, на что поменять? Особых нагрузок нет, телефоны, тв


 Поставить второй роутер и оба соединить кабелем.

----------


## shural

> Может посоветуете... Сейчас роутер обычный тплинк 4 антены. Но сигнал хотелось бы помощнее, 3 стенки пробивает достаточно слабо, на что поменять? Особых нагрузок нет, телефоны, тв


 Б/у Ruckus 7372, если будет не хватать Ruckus 7982. Умные точки, стены не пробивают, а обходят.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Б/у Ruckus 7372, если будет не хватать Ruckus 7982. Умные точки, стены не пробивают, а *обходят*.


 меш без контроллера?

----------


## shural

> меш без контроллера?


 нет, это только начиная с R500. Контроллер, кстати, стоит не так уж и дорого. Обходят используя свои антенны, которые могут направлять сигнал к клиенту, в том числе используя отраженный сигнал. Сейчас подобная технология есть в ac wave 2 под названием BeamForming, у рукуса она уже лет 10 и работает с любыми устройствами. У 7372 128 шаблона направленности антенн, у 7982 больше 4000, благодаря чему она может более тонко подстроиться под клиента.

----------


## Dejka

> Поставить второй роутер и оба соединить кабелем.


 а насколько реально соединить два вот таких роутера: https://rozetka.com.ua/91111928/p91111928/
и обычный вай фай роутер, забыла его название, но он стационарный, с подключение к интернету по кабелю.

чтобы усилить сигнал и раздать его более чем на две три комнаты?

----------


## maxx™

> а насколько реально соединить два вот таких роутера: https://rozetka.com.ua/91111928/p91111928/
> и обычный вай фай роутер, забыла его название, но он стационарный, с подключение к интернету по кабелю.
> 
> чтобы усилить сигнал и раздать его более чем на две три комнаты?


 Вони в вас вже є чи ви їх придбати збираєтесь? Це 4G роутер, його для вайфая занадто.
З'єднати реально - берете ей роутер, вимикаєте там DHCP, налаштовуєте WiFi. А потім LAN порт цього роутера кабелем з'єднуєте з LAN портом "звичайного" роутера.

----------


## Dejka

> Вони в вас вже є чи ви їх придбати збираєтесь? Це 4G роутер, його для вайфая занадто.
> З'єднати реально - берете ей роутер, вимикаєте там DHCP, налаштовуєте WiFi. А потім LAN порт цього роутера кабелем з'єднуєте з LAN портом "звичайного" роутера.


 да, я купила его для села. оператор выбрала Киевстар. (тут даже консультировалась) 
так как стены в доме слишком толстые, сигнал пробивает недалеко, а хотелось бы мощнее. вот думаю, как его усилить..)

( я просто не хотела привязываться к операторам, поставляющим кабельный интернет, так как бываем там наездами и на постояной основе он не нужен).

----------


## maxx™

> да, я купила его для села. оператор выбрала Киевстар. (тут даже консультировалась) 
> так как стены в доме слишком толстые, сигнал пробивает недалеко, а хотелось бы мощнее. вот думаю, как его усилить..)
> 
> ( я просто не хотела привязываться к операторам, поставляющим кабельный интернет, так как бываем там наездами и на постояной основе он не нужен).


  Я просто не розумію навіщо їх 2 та я вас не правильно зрозумів. Якщо цей роутер підключено до інтернету, то вимикати DHCP треба на "звичайному" роутері

----------


## Dejka

> Я просто не розумію навіщо їх 2 та я вас не правильно зрозумів. Якщо цей роутер підключено до інтернету, то вимикати DHCP треба на "звичайному" роутері


 Вполне возможно, что обычного усиления вай-фай сигнала, раздаваемого хуавеем, каким-то дополнительным устройством мне хватит. Типа того, что включается в розетку. 
Но у меня уже есть эти два роутера, поэтому и спрашиваю - возможно ли таким способом усилить сигналы, подключив по проводу один к другому (обычный - к мобильному 4ж).

----------


## maxx™

> Вполне возможно, что обычного усиления вай-фай сигнала, раздаваемого хуавеем, каким-то дополнительным устройством мне хватит. Типа того, что включается в розетку. 
> Но у меня уже есть эти два роутера, поэтому и спрашиваю - возможно ли таким способом усилить сигналы, подключив по проводу один к другому (обычный - к мобильному 4ж).


 Можна. Правда будуть 2 окреми мережі WiFi, але працювати буде

----------


## aleyer

> Вполне возможно, что обычного усиления вай-фай сигнала, раздаваемого хуавеем, каким-то дополнительным устройством мне хватит. Типа того, что включается в розетку. 
> Но у меня уже есть эти два роутера, поэтому и спрашиваю - возможно ли таким способом усилить сигналы, подключив по проводу один к другому (обычный - к мобильному 4ж).


 Сигнал хуавея никак не усилить. То, что можно сделать - добавить еще один источник сигнала в другом месте, так чтобы в части дома "ловил" один сигнал, в части - другой.

----------


## annnnna

Здравствуйте подскажите что купить на замену своему?И кратко история интернет вечером зависает страшно невозможно кино посмотреть. Вызвала тенет мастера его тоже роутер скачет в скорости как и мой вывод его:надо купить вам двух диапазоный роутер большая нагрузка....2х комнатная хрущёвке готова 100уе отдать за стабильную работу пакет от тенет 75мбит. Фото старого роутера и как скачет скорость

----------


## maxx™

> Здравствуйте подскажите что купить на замену своему?И кратко история интернет вечером зависает страшно невозможно кино посмотреть. Вызвала тенет мастера его тоже роутер скачет в скорости как и мой вывод его:надо купить вам двух диапазоный роутер большая нагрузка....2х комнатная хрущёвке готова 100уе отдать за стабильную работу пакет от тенет 75мбит. Фото старого роутера и как скачет скорость


 Де ви дивитесь кіно та як? Якщо проблема не з швидкістю інтернета, а з віфі у квартирі, то грощі треба витрачати на під'єднання усього кабелем, а не на інший роутер

----------


## annnnna

> Де ви дивитесь кіно та як? Якщо проблема не з швидкістю інтернета, а з віфі у квартирі, то грощі треба витрачати на під'єднання усього кабелем, а не на інший роутер


 Дело не только в кино, мобильные 3штуки тоже виснет тот же ютуб инстаграм все не стабильно вечером. Мобильный интернет работает лучше тенета. Тв сони 9серия смотрю на ашдрезке

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Тв сони 9серия смотрю на *ашдрезке*


 Що це таке?

----------


## epifanus

> Що це таке?


 Лучшие фильмы - смотреть онлайн - hdrezka.me

----------


## Dramteatr

> Здравствуйте подскажите что купить на замену своему?И кратко история интернет вечером зависает страшно невозможно кино посмотреть. Вызвала тенет мастера его тоже роутер скачет в скорости как и мой вывод его:надо купить вам двух диапазоный роутер большая нагрузка....2х комнатная хрущёвке готова 100уе отдать за стабильную работу пакет от тенет 75мбит. Фото старого роутера и как скачет скорость


   подключите ТВ проводом от роутера

----------


## shural

> подключите ТВ проводом от роутера


 Проблема в том, что телефоны с ютубом проводом не подключишь. 

Я бы посоветовал Ruckus R500, друзья ставили в 3к хрущёвке, остались довольны. Тоже вокруг куча сетей. Если поставить в коридоре, 5Ггц будет по всей квартире. Железка корпоративная, стоила новой 600-700$, б/у вполне можно купить дешевле 100. По качеству и стабильности wi-fi уделает любой новый бытовой роутер.

----------


## maxx™

> Дело не только в кино, мобильные 3штуки тоже виснет тот же ютуб инстаграм все не стабильно вечером. Мобильный интернет работает лучше тенета. Тв сони 9серия смотрю на ашдрезке


 Ну можна поставити роутер з діапазоном 5 ГГц, але стаціонарні пристрої краще під'єднати кабелем.
Та й не обов'язково брати роутер на заміну. Я от недавно поставив знайомим Netis N4 AC1200. Працює, скарг немає. Можете зробити так само, поставити його там де треба віфі.

----------


## Tatalino

Возьмите Ксайоми А4, он сразу и 5 Ггц поддерживает

----------


## U391

Я тут недавно сам спрашивал какой роутер взять. Мне посоветовали keenetic. Я взял kineetic viva стоит 85-90$. Мне понравилось сразу два телика работают в hd по wifi 5Г, мобильные работают по 2.4Г.

----------


## annnnna

Скажите что лучше keenetic viva или TP-LINK Archer C80 и в чем?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Скажите что лучше keenetic viva или TP-LINK Archer C80 и в чем?


 берите кинетик 
он гораздо более стабилен и дружественен
легендарный Падаван работает в Кинетик

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Скажите что лучше keenetic viva или TP-LINK Archer C80 и в чем?


 Keenetic намного лучше тем, что у него очень гибкая и расширяемая прошивка. TP-LINK даже рядом не стоял. Поэтому Keenetic и дороже. Разница в 600 гривен не столь существенна.

----------


## annnnna

Меня только скорость заманивает в линке) я так понимаю не стоит на это ориентироваться значит беру keenetic viva. Всем вам огромное спасибо за советы

----------


## `KG`

> Меня только скорость заманивает в линке) я так понимаю не стоит на это ориентироваться значит беру keenetic viva. Всем вам огромное спасибо за советы


 Это все не правда ) 

Отправлено с моего BB-8

----------


## intimtov

а кто уже пользовался Mesh-системами с как минимумом 2 блоками? Какой отзыв и какая именно? Просто у меня частный дом и одного роутера мало. Сначала подумал о репитерах по электросети, но везде пишут, что они скорость режут ужасно. Вычитал о Mesh системах. Посмотрел в магазинах, есть весьма недорогие варианты. И при необходимости можно докупить будет блок. Почитал обзор о Mercusys Halo S12 и думаю взять себе такую.

----------


## Интернетчик

> а кто уже пользовался Mesh-системами с как минимумом 2 блоками? Какой отзыв и какая именно? Просто у меня частный дом и одного роутера мало. Сначала подумал о репитерах по электросети, но везде пишут, что они скорость режут ужасно. Вычитал о Mesh системах. Посмотрел в магазинах, есть весьма недорогие варианты. И при необходимости можно докупить будет блок. Почитал обзор о Mercusys Halo S12 и думаю взять себе такую.


 Так поставь мощный роутер и его хватит даже для большого дома.

----------


## maxx™

> Так поставь мощный роутер и его хватит даже для большого дома.


 Де брати потужний телефон, планшет, ноутбук щоб приєднатись до цього роутера?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Так поставь мощный роутер и его хватит даже для большого дома.


 Вот дураки сидят в Водафон.
Поставили бы на одесской телебашне 50кВт-ный передатчик и сразу бы покрыл Одессу одним махом.

А почему так не делают - подумай на досуге.

----------


## Dramteatr

> а кто уже пользовался Mesh-системами с как минимумом 2 блоками? Какой отзыв и какая именно? Просто у меня частный дом и одного роутера мало. Сначала подумал о репитерах по электросети, но везде пишут, что они скорость режут ужасно. Вычитал о Mesh системах. Посмотрел в магазинах, есть весьма недорогие варианты. И при необходимости можно докупить будет блок. Почитал обзор о Mercusys Halo S12 и думаю взять себе такую.


 Протяни провода, поставь Кинетики. У них идеальный мэш и идеальный бесшовный роуминг.

Или Рукус. Вообще космос.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а кто уже пользовался Mesh-системами с как минимумом 2 блоками? Какой отзыв и какая именно? Просто у меня частный дом и одного роутера мало. Сначала подумал о репитерах по электросети, но везде пишут, что они скорость режут ужасно. Вычитал о Mesh системах. Посмотрел в магазинах, есть весьма недорогие варианты. И при необходимости можно докупить будет блок. Почитал обзор о Mercusys Halo S12 и думаю взять себе такую.


 Mesh или PowerLine это совсем уныло и от безнадеги. Всё что вы там читаете это *ВРАНЬЁ*. Бессовестно и откровенное вранье. Если у вас частный дом, то нужно вспомнить, что вы хозяин этого дома и нет ничего невозможного. В идеале провести в каждую комнату кабель или минимум на этаж и поставить на них отдельную точку Wi-Fi. Ими должен управлять контролер.  





> Так поставь мощный роутер и его хватит даже для большого дома.


 Бред. Уже неоднократно доказанно, что нет нормальной связи даже при отсутствии помех (соседей).

----------


## maxx™

> Если у вас частный дом, то нужно вспомнить, что вы хозяин этого дома и нет ничего невозможного.


 В мене пішов кілометр крученої пари на будинок. 
Навіть у квартирі немає нічого неможливого - кабель прокладається під плінтусом, штроби до розеток робляться за допомого такого інструменту - http://einhell-shop.com.ua/index.php?productID=1404

----------


## Dramteatr

реноватор классная штука.
бетон штробить правла не пробовал...

----------


## CalorhinusUrsinus

Не та мощность чтобы штробить. Так, поковырять гипсовую штукатурку.

----------


## maxx™

> Не та мощность чтобы штробить. Так, поковырять гипсовую штукатурку.


 Ну якраз щоб зробити надріз в обоях, проковиряти штробу для кабеля.  Бетон якщо трохи, то теж можна, на багато - дуже велика ціна насадок виходить.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В мене пішов кілометр крученої пари на будинок.


 Я знакомого накрутил что нужен кабель на каждый этаж (новый дом), так он в каждую комнату провел кабель. И теперь вообще нет никаких проблем на всю жизнь.

----------


## shural

> а кто уже пользовался Mesh-системами с как минимумом 2 блоками? Какой отзыв и какая именно? Просто у меня частный дом и одного роутера мало. Сначала подумал о репитерах по электросети, но везде пишут, что они скорость режут  ужасно. Вычитал о Mesh системах. Посмотрел в магазинах, есть весьма недорогие варианты. И при необходимости можно докупить будет блок. Почитал обзор о Mercusys Halo S12 и думаю взять себе такую.


 Если не хватает одной точки и есть возможность, то к каждой точке желательно тянуть провода. Это самый надёжный и быстрый  вариант подключения. Mesh нужен только если до второй точки провода не протянуть. 
У меня ruckus 7982 покрывал весь дом с запасом, по 20 метров в каждую сторону. Заменил его на две Ruckus R500, т.к. летом чуть не хватало покрыть двор, это ещё + 25 метров с зеленью. Мою 7982 потом поставили в доме 250 квадратом в Киеве, на лестничной площадке между этажами. Очень были довольны, стабильное покрытие по всему дому.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Де брати потужний телефон, планшет, ноутбук щоб приєднатись до цього роутера?


 Это сейчас не проблема. Уже даже китайский смартфон за 100 долларов оснащён 8-ми ядерным процессором хорошим.

----------


## maxx™

> Это сейчас не проблема. Уже даже китайский смартфон за 100 долларов оснащён 8-ми ядерным процессором хорошим.


 До чого тут процесор? Якщо ти ставиш роутер з потужним радіомодулем, то й телефон чи планшет тобі потрібен з таким самим потужним радіомодулем

----------


## shural

> До чого тут процесор? Якщо ти ставиш роутер з потужним радіомодулем, то й телефон чи планшет тобі потрібен з таким самим потужним радіомодулем


 Це не обов'язково так. Радіо + антена може бути не тільки з високою потужністю, но і з підвищенною чутливістю. Особливо якщо поряд з нею в корпусі інша електроніка якісна, яка не шумить і не заважає слухати ефір

----------


## Интернетчик

> До чого тут процесор? Якщо ти ставиш роутер з потужним радіомодулем, то й телефон чи планшет тобі потрібен з таким самим потужним радіомодулем


 Начинка телефона очень влияет на приём сигнала.

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Начинка телефона очень влияет на приём сигнала.


 А вірно ж писали, що в разі поставленні роутера з потужним радіомодулем, телефон чи планшет потрібен також з потужним радіомодулем.

----------


## Интернетчик

> А вірно ж писали, що в разі поставленні роутера з потужним радіомодулем, телефон чи планшет потрібен також з потужним радіомодулем.


 Радиомодуль напрямую зависит от начинки телефона.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Радиомодуль напрямую зависит от начинки телефона.


 редкий телефон пробьет 3 бетонных стены

по этой причине ( и не только) базовые станции ставят по сотовому принципу

----------


## Интернетчик

> редкий телефон пробьет 3 бетонных стены
> 
> по этой причине ( и не только) базовые станции ставят по сотовому принципу


 Роутер с 5 антеннами пробьёт сколько угодно стен и любое расстояние адекватное.

----------


## maxx™

> Роутер с 5 антеннами пробьёт сколько угодно стен и любое расстояние адекватное.


 Ти бачив телефон чи планшет з 5-ю антенами?

----------


## Dramteatr

роутер нездорового человека

----------


## Dramteatr

> Роутер с 5 антеннами пробьёт сколько угодно стен и любое расстояние адекватное.


 Зачот!   Даже 10 железобетонных стен?  Адекватное - сколько ?  4 км?

----------


## denizz

> Зачот!   Даже 10 железобетонных стен?  Адекватное - сколько ?  4 км?


 лучше спроси зачем там 5 антенн)))

----------


## shural

> лучше спроси зачем там 5 антенн)))


  Уже есть и 8 антенн. Актуально для серьёзных точек, которые тянут сотни клиентов. Ac wave2 и ax точки могут использовать на полную все антенны, даже если у клиентов их 1 или 2. Но надо большое количество соответствующих клиентов, чтоб это имело смысл.
Опять же, с помощью beamforming количество антенн может позитивно повлиять на пробивание стен, но не так чтоб в разы  :smileflag:

----------


## Dramteatr

> Уже есть и 8 антенн. Актуально для серьёзных точек, которые тянут сотни клиентов.


 несколько бетонных стен загасят сигнал "в ноль", то есть ниже шумов атмосферы, если забыть о сильных помехах от соседей.
*нельзя усилить сигнал, которого просто нет.*
ты усилишь просто шум.

что там Интернетчик решил вытягивать пятью антеннами?   разве что в носу ковыряться ими

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Ти бачив телефон чи планшет з 5-ю антенами?


 А со сколькими антеннами максимум Вы видели телефон либо планшет?

----------


## shural

> несколько бетонных стен загасят сигнал "в ноль", то есть ниже шумов атмосферы, если забыть о сильных помехах от соседей.
> *нельзя усилить сигнал, которого просто нет.*
> ты усилишь просто шум.
> 
> что там Интернетчик решил вытягивать пятью антеннами?   разве что в носу ковыряться ими


 У Интернетчика плашка "тролль форума", но в его троллинге есть и доля правды  :smileflag:  Beamforming на роутерах с 802.11ac wave 2 позволяет при той же мощности передатчика направлять сигнал в сторону клиента, что увеличивает уровень сигнала от роутера у клиента. Количество антенн позволяет чуть гибче этим управлять. Все стены с помощью этого не пробьёшь, конечно же, но там где был низкий уровень сигнала может стать средний, где вообще не было может появиться низкий. Это, конечно, жалкое подобие Beamflex от рукус, но всё же. На обычном ксиоми через две толстые ракушняковые стены + мебель там где у R500(2x2:2) средний уровень сигнала, у 7982 и R700(3x3:3) максимум. Через пару недель поставлю для проверки R750(4x4:4) 802.11ax, посмотрим что там покажет

----------


## maxx™

> А со сколькими антеннами максимум Вы видели телефон либо планшет?


 Я не знаю скільки антен на друкованій платі, але якщо дивитись на контакти, то у тих що розбирав одна антена була, у ноутах іноді 2.

----------


## Dramteatr

> У Интернетчика плашка "тролль форума", но в его троллинге есть и доля правды  Beamforming на роутерах с 802.11ac wave 2 позволяет при той же мощности передатчика направлять сигнал в сторону клиента, что увеличивает уровень сигнала от роутера у клиента.


   у топовых рукусов усиление за счет бимформинга достигает 11 дБ в сторону клиента.

   но если сигнала от гаджета нет (загашен препятствиями), то хоть 100 дБ усиления было бы у роутера - получишь банан.
именно эту мысль пытался донести  Интернетчику

----------


## shural

> у топовых рукусов усиление за счет бимформинга достигает 11 дБ в сторону клиента.
> 
>    но если сигнала от гаджета нет (загашен препятствиями), то хоть 100 дБ усиления было бы у роутера - получишь банан.
> именно эту мысль пытался донести  Интернетчику


 У рукусов основной эффект за счёт их бимфлекса, бимформинг чуть менее эффективен. 

Если бы сигнал исчезал полностью, то всё развитие эхолокации для подводных лодок закончилось бы после вм2.

Сигнал в пространстве затухает, но не исчезает полностью. Если оборудование обладает чувствительным приёмником и правильными антеннами, если электронные компоненты в том же корпусе не создают дополнительный шум, то и слышать слабый сигнал оно будет на большем расстоянии.

----------


## Dramteatr

> У рукусов основной эффект за счёт их бимфлекса, бимформинг чуть менее эффективен. 
> 
> Если бы сигнал исчезал полностью, то всё развитие эхолокации для подводных лодок закончилось бы после вм2.
> 
> Сигнал в пространстве затухает, но не исчезает полностью. Если оборудование обладает чувствительным приёмником и правильными антеннами, если электронные компоненты в том же корпусе не создают дополнительный шум, то и слышать слабый сигнал оно будет на большем расстоянии.


   Вы не первый год в своем деле. Знаете что если в многоэтажке в первой парадной поставить рукус 7982, то гаджет в 3ей парадной с ней не свяжется. 
  Чудес не бывает.

----------


## shural

> Вы не первый год в своем деле. Знаете что если в многоэтажке в первой парадной поставить рукус 7982, то гаджет в 3ей парадной с ней не свяжется. 
>   Чудес не бывает.


 Конечно нет. Хотел лишь сказать, что количество антенн и качество электроники точки таки могут положительно влиять на дальность связи

----------


## Интернетчик

> Вы не первый год в своем деле. Знаете что если в многоэтажке в первой парадной поставить рукус 7982, то гаджет в 3ей парадной с ней не свяжется. 
>   Чудес не бывает.


 Нормальный роутер пробьёт и в 3-ю парадную. Уже много раз такое наблюдал.

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Нормальный роутер пробьёт и в 3-ю парадную. Уже много раз такое наблюдал.


 За якими критеріями визначають нормальність роутера?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Нормальный роутер пробьёт и в 3-ю парадную. Уже много раз такое наблюдал.


 Сказочник Джафар. Такой сказочник.

----------


## Dramteatr

> За якими критеріями визначають нормальність роутера?


 Если на Микротике выкрутить мощность в 1 Ватт, то в 3ей парадной увидят "пару палок" на телефоне. Но передачи данных не будет. 
Интернетчик не знает причины. Он еще учится.

----------


## Интернетчик

> За якими критеріями визначають нормальність роутера?


 Мощная начинка и хорошее усиление на антеннах. И желательно, что бы антенны были съёмные. Тогда можно поставить более мощные сторонние, которые имеют длину 1 метр. С таким роутером сигнал будет сильный даже в очень большом доме и даже на улице.

----------


## Dramteatr

> которые имеют длину 1 метр. .


   2 метра не пробовал?

----------


## Интернетчик

> 2 метра не пробовал?


 Пробовал метровые. Пробивает на очень большое расстояние.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Пробовал метровые. Пробивает на очень большое расстояние.


 очень большое - это сколько ? 
100 метров? 2 км?

----------


## maxx™

> очень большое - это сколько ? 
> 100 метров? 2 км?


 Я так розумію що метрова пробиває на метр.

----------


## Dramteatr

Вот бы хоть краем глаза глянуть на метровую  антенну wifi !

Я только ртутные антенны видел.  На них Голос Америки шел без помех от глушилок, если присоединить к ВЭФ-202.

----------


## lockon1978

знаю одно роутер xiaomi mi mini прошитый на padavan бил дальше чем микротик с мощностью 1вт

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> знаю одно роутер xiaomi mi mini прошитый на padavan бил дальше чем микротик с мощностью 1вт


 А что дальше? Мобилка видит отличный сигнал в четыре палочки и включает энергосбережение и... Догадались?

Или у вас на прием отлично, а на отправку с мобилки тоже 1ВТ ???

Народ, вы тут уже совсем не в ладах со знанием того, что TX Power регулируется законодательством и его увеличение нужно только для радиомостов с узконаправленным сигналом.

----------


## lockon1978

> А что дальше? Мобилка видит отличный сигнал в четыре палочки и включает энергосбережение и... Догадались?
> 
> Или у вас на прием отлично, а на отправку с мобилки тоже 1ВТ ???
> 
> Народ, вы тут уже совсем не в ладах со знанием того, что TX Power регулируется законодательством и его увеличение нужно только для радиомостов с узконаправленным сигналом.


 и удавалось с мобильного заходить в инет более менее сносно, про законодательство знаю

----------


## maxx™

> К стати у нас появилась возможность заказать FT-AIR-DUO-G. За эти деньги - это лучший вариант.


 Краще Китай чим москалів спонсорувати.

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Краще Китай чим москалів спонсорувати.


 Сайт адже не москальський.

----------


## maxx™

> Сайт адже не москальський.


 Це сайт ритейла котрий теж москальский:



> Wildberries, або Вайлдберріз — міжнародний інтернет-магазин одягу, взуття, електроніки, дитячих товарів, товарів для дому та інших товарів. Крім РФ, працює в Білорусії, Казахстані, Киргизії, Україні та Вірменії. Вікіпедія
> Засновниця: Бакальчук Тетяна Володимирівна
> Засновано: 2004
> Головний офіс: Москва, Росія


 А роутер теж їхнього виробництва.

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Це сайт ритейла котрий теж москальский:
> 
> А роутер теж їхнього виробництва.


 Головний офіс москальський проте і в Україні працює  :Vvenkegif:

----------


## Dramteatr

> А роутер теж їхнього виробництва.


 Автор сего девайса - известный в Сети чувак типа Падавана
Это ОЕМ  для операторов,  розница для него это крохи. Он не торгует в розницу.
У него микрофирмочка в России, только инжиниринг, производство в Китае.

Как Микротик в Латвии.

Девайс вполне годный, на уровне кинетика.

Но я бы не связывался.
У нас можно купить Рукус, а роутер поднять на х86.

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Автор сего девайса - известный в Сети чувак типа Падавана
> Это ОЕМ  для операторов,  розница для него это крохи.
> У него микрофирмочка, только инжиниринг, производство в китае.
> 
> Девайс вполне рабочий, на уровне кинетика.
> 
> Но я бы не связывался.
> У нас можно купить Рукус.


 Тобто нема українських компанії котрі виробляють роутери?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Тобто нема українських компанії котрі виробляють роутери?


   Ну смотри. Разработчики Кинетик (одна из команд) сидит в Киеве.

Хочешь идеальный роутер?
Купи неттоп с 2-4 LAN, поставь на него pfsense - получишь прекрасный роутер (смоделировать кстати можно в виртуалке).
вайфай - ruckus r500 unleashed
есть на олх.

----------


## VLAD.Z

> Ну смотри. Разработчики Кинетик (одна из команд) сидит в Киеве.


 А виробництво їхніх роутерів проходить в Києві чи КНР?

----------


## Dramteatr

> А виробництво їхніх роутерів проходить в Києві чи КНР?


 КНР.
но качество отличное.

В Украине полный цикл производства есть у Телетек (Инфомир)
Но они роутеров пока не делают.

----------


## rige555

> Автор сего девайса - известный в Сети чувак типа Падавана
> Это ОЕМ  для операторов,  розница для него это крохи. Он не торгует в розницу.
> У него микрофирмочка в России, только инжиниринг, производство в Китае.
> 
> Как Микротик в Латвии.
> 
> Девайс вполне годный, на уровне кинетика.
> 
> Но я бы не связывался.
> У нас можно купить Рукус, а роутер поднять на х86.


 А чего не связывались бы? Что за эти деньги можно еще купить в готовом виде со стабильным ПО с такими же характеристиками?

----------


## shural

> А чего не связывались бы? Что за эти деньги можно еще купить в готовом виде со стабильным ПО с такими же характеристиками?


 Потому что многим не всё равно, что производитель из страны оккупанта. При выборе заплатить дороже или купить российское есть люди, которые выбирают купить дороже. Хотя есть и многие, для кого "российский" это +, а не -

----------


## Dramteatr

> А чего не связывались бы? Что за эти деньги можно еще купить в готовом виде со стабильным ПО с такими же характеристиками?


 https://www.technotrade.com.ua/Products/MikroTik-hAP-ac2.php

Вайфай не лучший в отрасли, но как роутер просто бомба
и поддержка у него много лет будет.
Латыши молодцы.

----------


## rige555

Думаю, все таки Keenetic Viva возьму.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Думаю, все таки Keenetic Viva возьму.


 Я тут всем советую  MikroTik hAP hAP ac2, но сегодня, основываясь на многочисленных сообщениях на форумах, пришел к окончательному выводу, что не нужно его советовать. Непонимает народ, что покупает и какие плюсы и минусы.

Теперь буду советовать супер дорогой Keenetic. У них сидит Padavan и вообще вполне приличная справка. Ну и сама прошивка для совсем непонимающих.

----------


## vlad11

> Теперь буду советовать супер дорогой Keenetic. У них сидит Padavan и вообще вполне приличная справка. Ну и сама прошивка для совсем непонимающих.


  Кроме Зукселя, есть большой список устройств, которые поддерживают прошивку Padavan.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кроме Зукселя, есть большой список устройств, которые поддерживают прошивку Padavan.


 Прошивка Padavan совсем устаревшее... Имелось в виду, что сам физический человек Padavan перешел работать в Keenetic и на сегодняшний момент их прошивка впечатляет.

Zyxel это совсем другая фирма (не Keenetic), ориентированная на энтерпрайз. Ей нельзя рассматривать в SOHO/HOME сегменте.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Кроме Зукселя, есть большой список устройств, которые поддерживают прошивку Padavan.


 Прошивка  Падаван уже дохленькая и возможно дырявая.
Лучше уж OpenWRT. Она актуальней.

----------


## vlad11

> Прошивка  Падаван уже дохленькая и возможно дырявая.
> Лучше уж OpenWRT. Она актуальней.


 Конкретно для одного из моих девайсов OpenWRT слишком требовательная к ресурсам.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Конкретно для одного из моих девайсов OpenWRT слишком требовательная к ресурсам.


 
а поменять старичка на более молодого роутера?


описать начальству что роутер  стар (router star)  и не может обеспечить секурити предприятия...
обычно это пугает их и бабло на апгрейд выделяется....

----------


## Orbital Kid

> В Украине полный цикл производства есть у Телетек (Инфомир)
> Но они роутеров пока не делают.


 И не будут. У них производство на другое заточено. И даже не для Украины.

----------


## SPIL

> Вот бы хоть краем глаза глянуть на метровую  антенну wifi !


 Та вот, смотри. 138см

----------


## Dramteatr

> Та вот, смотри. 138см


 а  если туда ртуть налить, получим загоризонтное покрытие wifi.

----------


## pahaniche

> а  если туда ртуть налить, получим загоризонтное покрытие wifi.


 Это если частотнадзор по жопе лопатой не даст  :smileflag:

----------


## SPIL

> а  если туда ртуть налить, получим загоризонтное покрытие wifi.


 Ага, это в какую же сумму денег столько ртути обойдется?))

----------


## govers

А щас в магазине скидка на роутер почти на половину в местном купить такое Tenda AC10U с Beamforming, MU-MIMO ,4x5dBi антенны или не стоит?

----------


## Dramteatr

> А щас в магазине скидка на роутер почти на половину в местном купить такое с Beamforming, MU-MIMO ,4x5dBi антенны или не стоит?


 наполовину - значит предлагают за 500 грн 
надо брать!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А щас в магазине скидка на роутер почти на половину в местном купить такое Tenda AC10U с Beamforming, MU-MIMO ,4x5dBi антенны или не стоит?


 За те же 999 гривен TP-Link Archer C6.

----------


## shural

В бытовых роутерах с двумя антеннами на канал есть ли  эффект от MU-MIMO по сравнению с 802.11ас wave1? Максимум, что оно может скомбинировать, это двух клиентом с одним потоком на каждого. Другое дело, когда у точки доступа на канал 4 антенны и  клиентов много и разных, тут вопросов нет, эффект какой-то будет.

----------


## Gooru

Кто-то сталкивался с роутером Xiaomi Redmi AX5 ?
В интернете инфа не однозначная, кто-то хвалит за как бы последнюю разработку WIFI 6.
Другие ругают за непонятный интерфейс.
Цена не очень дорогая 1300 - 1400 грн.
Как думаете стоит взять?

Можно добавить 500 грн и купить MikroTik hAP hAP ac2, но у него  WIFI 6 нет.....

Вот уже который день мучаюсь...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто-то сталкивался с роутером Xiaomi Redmi AX5 ?


 https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=995699




> Можно добавить 500 грн и купить MikroTik hAP hAP ac2, но у него  WIFI 6 нет.....
> 
> Вот уже который день мучаюсь...


 https://keenetic.ua/uk/keenetic-viva

----------


## Dramteatr

> Вот уже который день мучаюсь...


 зачем вам ВИФИ6?

----------


## Gooru

> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=995699


 почитал это ветку и мозк закипел... 
Кто-то пишет - "круть, пробивает 2 стены"....
А кто-то говорит - " ... лучше взять бу но нормального производителя, а не этот "китайский хлам"....
но там часто пишут продвинутые любящие и умеющие прошить... перепрошить  ... а иногда и припаять ...
Мне же нужно включить, настроить (простенько, в пару движений мышки) и забыть лет на десять...




> https://keenetic.ua/uk/keenetic-viva


 К сожалению этот красавчик не вписывается в бюджет (в 2 раза дороже )





> зачем вам ВИФИ6?


 Не спорю, сегодня гаджетов с WIFI 6 в доме нет, но рано или поздно появятся...
Я же не на один год роутер беру...

Спасибо ребята, что отозвались...
Буду думать..

----------


## Dramteatr

> почитал это ветку и мозк закипел... .


 4pda  отличается высокой концентрацией идиотов типа Сережи Вильянова.
Я могу отметить там только пять-шесть вменяемых специалистов, по одному на ветку.

----------


## Интернетчик

> почитал это ветку и мозк закипел... 
> Кто-то пишет - "круть, пробивает 2 стены"....
> А кто-то говорит - " ... лучше взять бу но нормального производителя, а не этот "китайский хлам"....
> но там часто пишут продвинутые любящие и умеющие прошить... перепрошить  ... а иногда и припаять ...
> Мне же нужно включить, настроить (простенько, в пару движений мышки) и забыть лет на десять...
> 
> 
> 
> К сожалению этот красавчик не вписывается в бюджет (в 2 раза дороже )
> ...


 Бери - TP-LINK Archer C6. Топ за свои деньги. Не пожалеешь.

----------


## coder_ak

> К сожалению этот красавчик не вписывается в бюджет (в 2 раза дороже )
> 
> 
> Не спорю, сегодня гаджетов с WIFI 6 в доме нет, но рано или поздно появятся...
> Я же не на один год роутер беру...


 Мне кажется, тут взаимоисключающие параграфы. 
Но рассчитывать, что китайская железка проживёт много лет, пока появятся на хозяйстве соответствующие девайсы, я бы не стал.

----------


## maxx™

> Мне кажется, тут взаимоисключающие параграфы. 
> Но рассчитывать, что китайская железка проживёт много лет, пока появятся на хозяйстве соответствующие девайсы, я бы не стал.


 Так та китайська нічим не відрізняється від усіх інших. Ті самі процесори, ті самі компоненти. Ну конденсатори можуть поставити погані, котрі доведеться змінити через кілька років. Більше йому нічого не буде.

----------


## Gooru

Рискнул взять  роутер Xiaomi Redmi AX5  глобальную версию за 1325 грн.
Дал сыну (13 лет) чтобы разобрался и подключил (это я его так к самостоятельности приучаю).
Через 15 минут все работало...
Оказалось, что в коробке была инструкция на русском... на коробке QR код мобильного приложения..
Школьник справился...

Аппарат пока хвалить не буду, старый Асус почти 10 лет прожил. Сколько этот протянет не знаю.

Семья пока довольна.. Раньше один WIFI был, а теперь два (2.4 ГГц + 5 ГГц)... 
Смешно... а поделились кто куда подключатся будет...

Оказалось, что в настройках есть кнопка "совместимость с  WIFI 5" .
Мы ее включили, пока еще нет в доме устройств с WIFI 6. А как появятся, переключим назад...

Первый день пока пользуемся, посмотрим как дальше он себя покажет, но на 3 комнаты 80 кв м пока хватает.

----------


## maxx™

> Рискнул взять  роутер Xiaomi Redmi AX5  глобальную версию за 1325 грн.
> Дал сыну (13 лет) чтобы разобрался и подключил (это я его так к самостоятельности приучаю).
> Через 15 минут все работало...
> Оказалось, что в коробке была инструкция на русском... на коробке QR код мобильного приложения..
> Школьник справился...
> 
> Аппарат пока хвалить не буду, старый Асус почти 10 лет прожил. Сколько этот протянет не знаю.
> 
> Семья пока довольна.. Раньше один WIFI был, а теперь два (2.4 ГГц + 5 ГГц)... 
> ...


 Здається що поки для нього підтримки openwrt немає, але рекомендую її поставити якщо з'явиться. Це треба для того, щоб коли ксиомі через 3-5 років забуде про цей роутер мати можливість його підтримки. Не знаю що з цим, але для того щоб поставити кастоину прошивку на мій роутер треба було його розблокувати користуючись сервісом від ксіаомі. Він теж може раптово припинити працювати якщо це так, тому краще мати якщо не прошитий то хоч розблокований роутер. Бо ніхто не знає скільки там багів та коли та де вони вилізуть.

----------


## coder_ak

> Так та китайська нічим не відрізняється від усіх інших. Ті самі процесори, ті самі компоненти. Ну конденсатори можуть поставити погані, котрі доведеться змінити через кілька років. Більше йому нічого не буде.


 Это примерно, как сказать, что топовый смарт самсунг и какой-нибудь нонейм дуугии ничем не отличаются.

----------


## maxx™

> Это примерно, как сказать, что топовый смарт самсунг и какой-нибудь нонейм дуугии ничем не отличаются.


 Ми про роутери а не про смарти та й не про топові а звичайні. Виробників процесорів для роутерів не багато, так само як й не багато процесорів кожного цінового сегменту. Тому усі виробники роутерів беруть  ті самі процесори та роблять роутери. Ноунейм буде брати залишки по дешевше та робити референс дізайн, більш відомі виробники будуть брати ті самі процесори раніше, намагатись щось додати до референс дізайна та розказати що саме через це треба платити у кілька разів більше. І змагатись між собою щоб змін на кілька центів продати за кілька баксів.

----------


## rige555

> Ми про роутери а не про смарти та й не про топові а звичайні. Виробників процесорів для роутерів не багато, так само як й не багато процесорів кожного цінового сегменту. Тому усі виробники роутерів беруть  ті самі процесори та роблять роутери. Ноунейм буде брати залишки по дешевше та робити референс дізайн, більш відомі виробники будуть брати ті самі процесори раніше, намагатись щось додати до референс дізайна та розказати що саме через це треба платити у кілька разів більше. І змагатись між собою щоб змін на кілька центів продати за кілька баксів.


 При чем тут железо? Роутер с нормальным ПО, уделает роутер который в три раза мощнее по железу, но с кривым ПО. Так же и со смартами, можно взять китайца на топовом железе и он будет лагать и каряво снимать. А можно взять например пиксель которому уже несколько лет и он легко уделает китайца.

----------


## Irink-a

> Кто-то сталкивался с роутером Xiaomi Redmi AX5 ?
> В интернете инфа не однозначная, кто-то хвалит за как бы последнюю разработку WIFI 6.
> Другие ругают за непонятный интерфейс.
> Цена не очень дорогая 1300 - 1400 грн.
> Как думаете стоит взять?
> 
> Можно добавить 500 грн и купить MikroTik hAP hAP ac2, но у него  WIFI 6 нет.....
> 
> Вот уже который день мучаюсь...


  Бриз посоветовал Mikrotik hAP ac2, привезли установили настроили, все это 1900грн. Полет нормальный 200мБт, так и есть!!!

----------


## Dramteatr

> Это примерно, как сказать, что топовый смарт самсунг и какой-нибудь нонейм дуугии ничем не отличаются.


 есть на 4пда  парочка идиотов, которые мыслят только категориями "_количество ядер", "Память", "флеш"_
меряются гигагерцами...
дети...

----------


## Интернетчик

> есть на 4пда  парочка идиотов, которые мыслят только категориями "_количество ядер", "Память", "флеш"_
> меряются гигагерцами...
> дети...


  Как раз основу в роутере и составляет его начинка. Чем она круче, тем роутер держит больше соединений, больше скорость, лучше стабильность и т.д.

----------


## Basilio_Cat

> Как раз основу в роутере и составляет его начинка. Чем она круче, тем роутер держит больше соединений, больше скорость, лучше стабильность и т.д.


 Really?
Спробуйте якось попрацювати на топ конфігє без ОС взагалі. Залізо без оптимізованого софту просто купка заліза.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Really?
> Спробуйте якось попрацювати на топ конфігє без ОС взагалі. Залізо без оптимізованого софту просто купка заліза.


 Сейчас все роутеры нормально оптимизированы.

----------


## maxx™

> Really?
> Спробуйте якось попрацювати на топ конфігє без ОС взагалі. Залізо без оптимізованого софту просто купка заліза.


 Але воно буде роутером навіть з неоптимізованим залізом. 15 років тому могла йти мова про неоптимізоване залізо, зараз навіть самі дешеві роутери працюють без особливих проблем.

----------


## Basilio_Cat

> Але *воно буде роутером* навіть з неоптимізованим залізом. 15 років тому могла йти мова про неоптимізоване залізо, зараз навіть самі дешеві роутери працюють без особливих проблем.


  Але яким? Бо почали з цього, якщо ти не помітив



> Как раз основу в роутере и составляет его начинка.* Чем она круче, тем роутер держит больше соединений, больше скорость, лучше стабильность* и т.д.


 Мова за крутий, а не просто назву.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Как раз основу в роутере и составляет его начинка. Чем она круче, тем роутер держит больше соединений, больше скорость, лучше стабильность и т.д.


     построй роутер на Интел Зион, будешь twelve-cores-boy.

----------


## maxx™

Хто знаток микротика - в мене є микротік, котрий підтримує sstp, l2tp як сервер та може ще щось. Будь який мікротик це підтримує чи ні?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Будь який мікротик це підтримує чи ні?


 RouterOS одинаковая для всех устройств. Есть конечно нюансы с аппаратной поддержкой, но VPN сервера и клиенты одинаковы на любой модели.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Хто знаток микротика - в мене є микротік, котрий підтримує sstp, l2tp як сервер та може ще щось. Будь який мікротик це підтримує чи ні?


   Все современные микротики - да.
Какая задача? Проапргрейдить железо?

----------


## maxx™

> Все современные микротики - да.
> Какая задача? Проапргрейдить железо?


 Треба зробити vpn в офіс, а для цього  треба придбати микротік.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Треба зробити vpn в офіс, а для цього  треба придбати микротік.


 Без Wi-Fi — hEX S.
С Wi-Fi — hAP ac2.

На всех страницах продуктов есть вкладка — Test results. По ней более менее можно понять производительность. Например для 50-100 мбит/с возможно пойдет аппарат за 20$.

На Микротик де факто стандартом является — L2TP + IPsec. Про OpenVPN можно забыть.

Вот тут есть инструкции в картинках и командах терминала. Но официальная Wi-Ki тоже очень полезна. У меня только по ней запустился BCP.

----------


## maxx™

> На Микротик де факто стандартом является — L2TP + IPsec. Про OpenVPN можно забыть.


  Мені подобається SSTP, бо елементарно у WIN налаштовується. Вони виправили баг, коли клієнт за NAT то можна було мати тільки одну l2tp сесію?

----------


## Dramteatr

> Треба зробити vpn в офіс, а для цього  треба придбати микротік.


 зачем? 
поставь линукс-машину и подними ovpn.
железо сейчас копеечное - "зион + есс память + матплата" - вытянет сотню-две удаленных юзеров  одновременно и утилизирует хоть гигабит канала.

дело в том, что для сотрудников лучше всего ovpn - ставится по щелчку пальцев, не нужен пароль, работает отдача маршрутов в виндовс и вообще никаких проблем нет.
полное отсутствие уязвимостей.

----------


## aleyer

> поставь линукс-машину и подними ovpn.


 Можно даже в виртуалке поднять.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Можно даже в виртуалке поднять.


 кстати, в виртуалке можно поднять  mikrotik cloud hosted router 
он бесплатен и роутит на полной скорости.
десяток ovpn юзеров он вытянет без проблем

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вони виправили баг, коли клієнт за NAT то можна було мати тільки одну l2tp сесію?


 Нет, но я видел на форуме сообщения, когда люди костылями обходят это ограничение.

----------


## maxx™

> зачем? 
> поставь линукс-машину и подними ovpn.
> железо сейчас копеечное - "зион + есс память + матплата" - вытянет сотню-две удаленных юзеров  одновременно и утилизирует хоть гигабит канала.
> 
> дело в том, что для сотрудников лучше всего ovpn - ставится по щелчку пальцев, не нужен пароль, работает отдача маршрутов в виндовс и вообще никаких проблем нет.
> полное отсутствие уязвимостей.


 Це зайве. Мова йде про мати можливість іноді одній людині зайти по rdp на робочий комп. Більше ніж штатний роутер там нічого не треба.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Це зайве. Мова йде про мати можливість іноді одній людині зайти по rdp на робочий комп. Більше ніж штатний роутер там нічого не треба.


 тогда RB750GR3
на борту аппаратный разгрузчик IPSEC

----------


## vlad11

> Нет, но я видел на форуме сообщения, когда люди костылями обходят это ограничение.


 Это зависит от настроек NAT'a.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мені подобається SSTP, бо елементарно у WIN налаштовується.


 Кстати на Микротике на SSTP очень прилично режется скорость. А настройка L2TP + IPsec на Windows не так уж и сложна. На и на Андроид и iPhone тоже из коробки всё настраивается в два пинка.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Это зависит от настроек NAT'a.


 Так я же и написал — костыль на костыле.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Це зайве. Мова йде про мати можливість іноді одній людині зайти по rdp на робочий комп. Більше ніж штатний роутер там нічого не треба.


  если у чела статический айпи - проброс порта + зарезать файрволом все кроме  этого адреса.
 вполне безопасно.

----------


## maxx™

> Кстати на Микротике на SSTP очень прилично режется скорость. А настройка L2TP + IPsec на Windows не так уж и сложна. На и на Андроид и iPhone тоже из коробки всё настраивается в два пинка.


 По твоєму посиланню пусто. Там мабуть буде щось таке, можна й скрипт написати, але я не бажаю.





> если у чела статический айпи - проброс порта + зарезать файрволом все кроме  этого адреса.
>  вполне безопасно.


 Це безпечно коли люди дбають про безпеку та використовують паролі, котрі зі словником не підбереш.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> По твоєму посиланню пусто. Там мабуть буде щось таке, можна й скрипт написати, але я не бажаю.


 Да ни каких скриптов, всё примитивно.

----------


## maxx™

> Да ни каких скриптов, всё примитивно.


 Ніж давати юзерам таку "примітивну" інструкцію простіше написати скрипт. (l2tp тільки з ipsec).

----------


## xxMACTEPxx

вопрос знатокам. есть задача - покрыть вайфаем закрытую спортплощадку 2500 квадратов, 25 на 100 метров, бесшовность и все модные плюшки не важны, нужен только качественный прием/передача. что из оборудования посоветуете??

----------


## Dramteatr

> вопрос знатокам. есть задача - покрыть вайфаем закрытую спортплощадку 2500 квадратов, 25 на 100 метров, бесшовность и все модные плюшки не важны, нужен только качественный прием/передача. что из оборудования посоветуете??


 Ruckus 7363 на вторичке, и контроллер
развернуть можно быстро в режиме беспроводного mesh, и потом подтянуть провода если нужно

получите настоящий энтерпрайз уровень

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> что из оборудования посоветуете??


 Посоветую обратится к специалистам. И даже они будут пару дней страдать, выявляя слабые места.

Вы главное помните что Mikrotik и Ubiquiti это всё SOHO сегмент и при 15-25-30 клиентах падает.

Вам нужно что-то из «кровавого» энтерпрайза. Второе что вы должны запомнить это контролер Wi-Fi. То есть централизованная коробочка, которая управляет Wi-Fi точками. Сейчас для удешевление контролером может выступать одна из точек или даже облако. 

У TP-LINK есть серия статей на Хабре. У них вроде можно что-то купить до 300$ за точку.

Еще что-то дешевое предлагает Хуавей (точно не помню).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwi_zTzsIek

TP-PLINK приведен как пример. Нужно изучить предложения каждого производителя. Ключевое слово — «решения для бизнеса».

----------


## SPIL

Подскажите хороший мощный роутер с возможностью установки в него сим карты и с антеннами для приёма сигнала сети сотовой.

----------


## maxx™

> Подскажите хороший *мощный*роутер с возможностью установки в него сим карты и с антеннами для приёма сигнала сети сотовой.


 Що це означає? 
Я б дивився окремо на роутер котрий підтримує модем та окремо на модем.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите хороший мощный *роутер с возможностью установки в него сим карты* и с антеннами для приёма сигнала сети сотовой.


 Chateau 5G

hAP ac&#179; LTE6 kit

Chateau LTE12

Audience LTE6 kit

Chateau 5G


P.S. Само собою дешевле купить Keenetic + USB модем от провайдера.

----------


## SPIL

> Chateau 5G
> 
> hAP ac&#179; LTE6 kit
> 
> Chateau LTE12
> 
> Audience LTE6 kit
> 
> Chateau 5G
> ...


 Мне нужен дальнобой. Что скажете по поводу такой модельки?

Teltonika RUT950

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мне нужен дальнобой.


 Не понял ваш вопрос.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Что скажете по поводу такой модельки? Teltonika RUT950


 Обсуждать никому не известное китайское «чудо» никому не хочется.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите хороший мощный роутер с возможностью установки в него сим карты и с антеннами для приёма сигнала сети сотовой.


 В принципе вам нужен роутер + 4G модем. 

Допустим hAP ac2 + LHG 4G kit 


hAP ac3 LTE6 kit

Chateau LTE12

 — ваще идеальный вариант (на попробовать) , советую.

----------


## SPIL

> Обсуждать никому не известное китайское «чудо» никому не хочется.


 Ну это как бы не китай, а оттуда же, откуда микротики пошли, тобишь Литва, Каунас. Тягать в море куча девайсов тоже не очень хочется.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ну это как бы не китай, а оттуда же, откуда микротики пошли, тобишь Литва, Каунас. Тягать в море куча девайсов тоже не очень хочется.


 Чтобы было понятня моя мысль. Сравните RouterOS и что-то из Китая. У Микротик есть форум, есть неофициальные форумы, есть двадцатипятилетная история. А что есть у вашего «китайца»?

----------


## Gambrinus

Всем привет!
Есть безумно старый комп, в котором в разъем ISA вставлен аппаратный ключ для работы программ. Понятно, что сейчас купить мать с поддержкой ISA-еще то приключение.
Как решить вопрос при переходе на новое железо, есть ли какие-то переходники/адаптеры?

----------


## SPIL

> Чтобы было понятня моя мысль. Сравните RouterOS и что-то из Китая. У Микротик есть форум, есть неофициальные форумы, есть двадцатипятилетная история. А что есть у вашего «китайца»?


 Ну он больше промышленный. Ставится их техника на парахеды. Две симкарты ставятся. Балансинг между ними и wan портом, что лучше работает. Интернет работал в 50км от берега без проблем. 
Микротиков на судах не видел. Хотя уважаю и у самого дома всё на них сделано.

----------


## maxx™

> Всем привет!
> Есть безумно старый комп, в котором в разъем ISA вставлен аппаратный ключ для работы программ. Понятно, что сейчас купить мать с поддержкой ISA-еще то приключение.
> Как решить вопрос при переходе на новое железо, есть ли какие-то переходники/адаптеры?


 Краще спитай у MSI як придбати це - https://ipc.msi.com/product_detail/Industrial-Motherboard/ATX/MS-98L9-V2.0, бо ніяких гарантій що твій ключ буде працювати з наприклад USB2ISA-bridge. Також ніхто не гарантує, що сучасна система побачить ISA, а стара система може не стати на нову плату....

----------


## Gambrinus

Понял, благодарю!

----------


## maxx™

> Понял, благодарю!


 Є ось таке - http://arstech.com/install/ecom-prodshow/usb2isar.html, але за $149 я б шукав якусь більш менш актуальну індустріальну материнську плату.

----------


## SPIL

Скорее всего древний софт с древним ключем может и не заработать на обновленной системе и даже на более новой винде. Так как специализированное всё как всегда.

----------


## maxx™

> Ну он больше промышленный. Ставится их техника на парахеды. Две симкарты ставятся. Балансинг между ними и wan портом, что лучше работает. Интернет работал в 50км от берега без проблем. 
> Микротиков на судах не видел. Хотя уважаю и у самого дома всё на них сделано.


 Тобі на пароход? І що значить потужний? Потужний віфі щоб з мостика до каюти доставало чи потужний модем щоб ловило? Чи щоб віфі на 50 км з берега діставати?

----------


## SPIL

> ;76440801]Тобі на пароход? І що значить потужний? Потужний віфі щоб з мостика до каюти доставало чи потужний модем щоб ловило? Чи щоб віфі на 50 км з берега діставати?


 Мне надо, чтоб водафон английский ловил в Ламанше и потом раздавал по wi-fi мне. Симка у меня с безлимитом.

----------


## maxx™

> Мне надо, чтоб водафон английский ловил в Ламанше и потом раздавал по wi-fi мне. Симка у меня с безлимитом.


 Я б дивився на щось таке - https://mikrotik.com/product/sxt_lte_kit чи окремо антену https://mikrotik.com/product/rblhgr  Але ти повинен пам'ятати що оператор знає відстань до тебе і якщо радіус соти 10 км, то щоб ти не робив на 25 нічого працювати не буде.

----------


## SPIL

> ;76440952]Я б дивився на щось таке - https://mikrotik.com/product/sxt_lte_kit чи окремо антену https://mikrotik.com/product/rblhgr  Але ти повинен пам'ятати що оператор знає відстань до тебе і якщо радіус соти 10 км, то щоб ти не робив на 25 нічого працювати не буде.


 Ну это направленные антенны. Мне такое не годится. Возьму с моста потестить именно тот, что я говорил. Он дорогой зараза.

----------


## SPIL

Вот, пофоткал его.

----------


## maxx™

> Ну это направленные антенны. Мне такое не годится. Возьму с моста потестить именно тот, что я говорил. Он дорогой зараза.


 Там 60 градусів, цього достатньо.

----------


## SPIL

> ;76441560]Там 60 градусів, цього достатньо.


 Так парахед же вертится постоянно. Мне направленная не годится.

----------


## maxx™

> Так парахед же вертится постоянно. Мне направленная не годится.


 Знаходиш на пароході великий білий шар, викидаєш що там стоїть та ставиш свою антену  :smileflag: 

Штирева не має потрібного коефіцієнту підсилення, тому потужний передавач може допомогти передати сигнал до берега, а от назад можуть бути проблеми.

----------


## SPIL

> ;76441647]Знаходиш на пароході великий білий шар, викидаєш що там стоїть та ставиш свою антену 
> 
> Штирева не має потрібного коефіцієнту підсилення, тому потужний передавач може допомогти передати сигнал до берега, а от назад можуть бути проблеми.


 Только к моей антенне тогда не подключить ACU, антенна контрол юнит )))
Вот этот 4G роутер спокойно ловит тырнэт во всём Ламанше.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я б дивився на щось таке - https://mikrotik.com/product/sxt_lte_kit чи окремо антену https://mikrotik.com/product/rblhgr  Але ти повинен пам'ятати що оператор знає відстань до тебе і якщо радіус соти 10 км, то щоб ти не робив на 25 нічого працювати не буде.


 У этой модели — License level 3.




> Level 3 — лицензия используется в оборудовании, предназначенном для построения Wi-Fi соединений «точка-точка» и в качестве беспроводных клиентов. *Устройство с RouterOS Level 3 не может работать Wi-Fi точкой доступа*, к которой будут подключаться беспроводные клиенты. Для организации Wi-Fi точки доступа предназначено оборудование MikroTik с лицензией Level 4 и выше. Вы можете повысить уровень лицензии с Level 3 до Level 4, но учитывайте, что устройства с RouterOS Level 4 изначально предназначены для организации базовых Wi-Fi станций и имеют лучшую аппаратную начинку и производительность.

----------


## maxx™

> У этой модели — License level 3.


 В нього основне завдання це отримати мережу з берега по WiFi чи по 3G/4G, роздати потім можна іншою точкою через кабель.

----------


## SPIL

> ;76465697]В нього основне завдання це отримати мережу з берега по WiFi чи по 3G/4G, роздати потім можна іншою точкою через кабель.


 Сначала одной точкой 4G, потом другой раздать вафлю..... Нафиг а кучу этого железа мне ссобой возить?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сначала одной точкой 4G, потом другой раздать вафлю..... Нафиг а кучу этого железа мне ссобой возить?


 wAP — RouterOS license level 4.

Лично я бы взял что-то из LHG + дополнительный роутер. Тот же hAP lite как две пачки сигарет.
Хотя нет, передумал. Лучше что-то с PoE-out типа hAP ac lite. Главное не перепутать 802.3af/at и Passive PoE.

----------


## SPIL

Заказал себе *Teltonika RUT360 Industrial 4G LTE Cat6 Router with WiFi*

----------


## pahaniche

> Заказал себе *Teltonika RUT360 Industrial 4G LTE Cat6 Router with WiFi*


 Скока денег? и где заказывал?

----------


## SPIL

В Англии. 160 фунтов денег

----------


## `KG`

Доброго всем. Тут уже обсасывалась эта тема. Дача в низине с плохим сигналом. Есть смысл тянуть Инет туда за 5к грн или же взять 4G Роутер и какой?

----------


## maxx™

> Доброго всем. Тут уже обсасывалась эта тема. Дача в низине с плохим сигналом. Есть смысл тянуть Инет туда за 5к грн или же взять 4G Роутер и какой?


 Роутер навіть з безлімітним інтернетом буде мати ліміт, тому якщо є можливість треба проводити нормальний

----------


## `KG`

> Роутер навіть з безлімітним інтернетом буде мати ліміт, тому якщо є можливість треба проводити нормальний


 согласен, но с учетом нынешних тарифов- мессенджеры, соц. сети, ютуб бесплатно. думаю 18 гб нужно постараться. А так как эта дача, то находиться там постоянно никто не будет. Вообщем, сам за нормальный интрнет, чем эти танцы с 4дж. Не факт что еще будет хорошо ловить сеть и какой оператор.

----------


## aleyer

Вопрос на засыпку. А какой сейчас есть популярный-доступный роутер с поддержкой 5ГГц и возможностью установки человеческой прошивки типа OpenWRT?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вопрос на засыпку. А какой сейчас есть популярный-доступный роутер с поддержкой 5ГГц и возможностью установки человеческой прошивки типа OpenWRT?


 Если найдете — Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3G. Главное не попасть на обман V2 и так далее. В общем должен быть синий порт USB 3.0.

Вот такая наклейка китайского провайдера допустима.

----------


## F720

Продублирую вопрос в более специализированной теме, вдруг тут больше пользователей с нужными знаниями бывает.
Посоветуйте роутер для гигабитного интернета по кабелям, так же хотелось бы иметь WiFi6.
Тенет для этого предлагает Huawei AX3 и ASUS RT-AX55.
Есть ли что то на выбор лучше за адекватные деньги? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Loud_Swir

> Есть ли что то на выбор лучше за адекватные деньги? 
> Спасибо.


 Отлично себя показывает в гостиной Redmi AX5 (на Qualcomm IPQ6000 с wifi6 c гигабитными портами), но в режиме точки доступа, а роутер вообще в гараже (Xiaomi Mi WiFi R3G c Padavan) с двумя гигабитными свитчами 4й год уже.

----------


## pahaniche

Может кто уже имел дело с MikroTik RB5009UG+S+IN ?
Думаю шо брать на замену hAP AC. Инет заходит по PON-у с тенетовским терминалом.
И да, я в курсе шо он без вафли, думаю если брать его, то нада шо-то отдельное для вафли брать.
Или взять ас3 ?
Или вообще "сменить религию" и уйти на Кинетик ?

Конструктивная критика приветствуется.

и да, Интернетчик - иди лесом со своими советами.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Может кто уже имел дело с MikroTik RB5009UG+S+IN ?


 https://mikrotik.com/products/compare/RB4011iGSplus5HacQ2HnD-IN+RB5009UGplusSplusIN

Мне кажется что для дома это перебор. Лучше взять два hAP ac2. Или один + точка.

https://mikrotik.com/products/compare/RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TCr2+RBD53iG-5HacD2HnD

----------


## iDobry

Мож, подскажет кто.
Можно ли в Archer C6 ограничить скорость в Интернет по конкретному LAN-порту? Или по MAC-у. Или по IP-у.... Возможный пример такой задачи: канал 100 мегабит, а компьютер ребенка нужно ограничить до 20 мегабит - чтобы не забивал канал торрентами или типа того.

----------


## maxx™

> Мож, подскажет кто.
> Можно ли в Archer C6 ограничить скорость в Интернет по конкретному LAN-порту? Или по MAC-у. Или по IP-у.... Возможный пример такой задачи: канал 100 мегабит, а компьютер ребенка нужно ограничить до 20 мегабит - чтобы не забивал канал торрентами или типа того.


  Якщо не знайдеш, то поставити openwrt, а там вже таке повинно бути.

----------


## iDobry

> Якщо не знайдеш, то поставити openwrt, а там вже таке повинно бути.


 Уже подсказали, шо такое можно, но в Асусе  :smileflag: .

----------


## coder_ak

*iDobry*, да в моём древнем тп-линке 4300 такое есть. А тут тупо сэкономили маркетологи.

----------


## vlad11

> Якщо не знайдеш, то поставити openwrt, а там вже таке повинно бути.


 Если найдете в openwrt, то покажите скрин как это выглядит и где искать.
P.S. Чувствительные данные можете затереть.

----------


## maxx™

> Если найдете в openwrt, то покажите скрин как это выглядит и где искать.
> P.S. Чувствительные данные можете затереть.


 Там здається немає UI для цього. А мануал ось - https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/network/traffic-shaping/start

----------


## vlad11

> Там здається немає UI для цього. А мануал ось - https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/network/traffic-shaping/start


 Я так и понял, предлагают свои скрипты лепить....

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Там здається немає UI для цього.


 


> Я так и понял, предлагают свои скрипты лепить....


 По тому мануалу переходите на SQM и находите видео.



А если задать поиск по youtube.com, то ваще офигеете. 


Если роутер позволит и там будет eth0.1 / eth0.2 / eth0.3, то примитивно залочиваете скорость порта LAN ребенку и всё.

----------


## maxx™

Хто в нас по микротикам? Якщо взяти таку точку https://mikrotik.com/product/wsap_ac_lite, то можна буде потім доставити другу таку саму, поставити на одну з них capsman та зробити роумінг?

----------


## vlad11

> Хто в нас по микротикам? Якщо взяти таку точку https://mikrotik.com/product/wsap_ac_lite, то можна буде потім доставити другу таку саму, поставити на одну з них capsman та зробити роумінг?


 Рекомендуют брать RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) (haP ac2) и потом добивать точками до полного покрытия территории.

----------


## maxx™

> Рекомендуют брать RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC) (haP ac2) и потом добивать точками до полного покрытия территории.


 В нього немає живлення через 802.3af, а тягнути разом з езернетом до точки доступа ще й живлення немає бажання. Роутер та свіч в мене є, треба тільки точки доступу. Можливо мені вистачить одна, але якщо не вистачить треба буде ще одну. Ну й є бажання зробити тоді вже одну мережу.

----------


## pahaniche

> Хто в нас по микротикам? Якщо взяти таку точку https://mikrotik.com/product/wsap_ac_lite, то можна буде потім доставити другу таку саму, поставити на одну з них capsman та зробити роумінг?


 а почему именно эта?
может лучше взять эту, она "по-новее" будет, да и пошустрее

я вот тоже смотрю в её сторону, как точки для своей новой цацки  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> а почему именно эта?
> может лучше взять эту, она "по-новее" будет, да и пошустрее
> 
> я вот тоже смотрю в её сторону, как точки для своей новой цацки


 Я зайшов на сайт микротика, обрав фільтр по 2-м діапазонам, обрав PoE 802.3af та обрав той що дешевше. Можна й ту, що новіша, але питання те саме - точка може бути контролером для іншої точки для роумінга від микротика?
Штука прикольна, але в мене простіше - роутер на pfSense та б/в PoE свич від циски. Єдиний недолік - немає гігабіту, але не дуже він й потрібний.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> питання те саме - точка може бути контролером для іншої точки для роумінга від микротика?


 RouterOS едина для всех. То есть по сути на любое устройство с RouterOS можно установить CAPsMAN.
С другой стороны AP может работать или как контролер (роутер) или как AP. Но одновременно нет.

Зайди на 4pda и задай вопрос там.

----------


## maxx™

> RouterOS едина для всех. То есть по сути на любое устройство с RouterOS можно установить CAPsMAN.
> С другой стороны AP может работать или как контролер (роутер) или как AP. Но одновременно нет.
> 
> Зайди на 4pda и задай вопрос там.


  Вона здається єдина, але часто можна зустріти що якась фіча вимагає ліцензії. І о. що таке ліцензія у RouterOS я не розумію.

----------


## pahaniche

> Вона здається єдина, але часто можна зустріти що якась фіча вимагає ліцензії. І о. що таке ліцензія у RouterOS я не розумію.


 Для вашего проекта 4-го уровня лицензии хватит  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad11

> Wi-fi репитер из ESP8266. Я бы даже назвал его Wi-fi Роутер.


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbmSgCqZvBg

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESP8266

Страница проекта на github:
https://github.com/martin-ger/esp_wifi_repeater

----------


## pahaniche

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbmSgCqZvBg
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESP8266
> 
> Страница проекта на github:
> https://github.com/martin-ger/esp_wifi_repeater


 Блин, скоро реально не надо будет роутер покупать, 
Купил стиралку, чайник, телевизор и пылесос, и получаешь безшовный wi-fi по хате  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*vlad11*, не, ну ради развлечения я наверное даже попробую, где-то валяется esp32. Но там же 5Мб для 8266 и 15 для esp32 потолок. Курам на смех.

----------


## maxx™

> Блин, скоро реально не надо будет роутер покупать, 
> Купил стиралку, чайник, телевизор и пылесос, и получаешь безшовный wi-fi по хате


 Тільки тв, пилесос та пральна машина будуть мати залочений бутлоадер і нічого ти туди не поставиш.
Не знаю який роутер з 8266 (дуже калічний чіп, незважаючи що він має відносно велику кількість I/O, половина з них використовується під час старту і нормально ними користуватись не можна), а у ESP32 потужність дуже слабка - наприклад cторінки по https він віддає дуже повільно. При наявності на olx dir320 за 150-250 грн на 8266 роутер можна підіймати тільки якщо є бажання погратись

----------


## vlad11

Ну, обычно в таких доступных чипах лоадер можно и перепрошить. 

В рассылке уже ответили на оригинальный пост:



> Сам контроллер может и дешевый, а сколько это всё стоит со всей обвязкой,
> включая корпус, антенны, БП и т.п? Ну и работы тоже что-то стоят.
> 
> Есть что, навскидку, нормальный репитер можно взять ~500 грн за Wi-Fi
> 4 (.11n) и ~700 грн за Wi-Fi 5 (.11ac). Это будет полностью готовая
> железка, с гарантией.


 и




> Я тоже очень люблю ESP8266, но все же на роутер он не сильно тянет - так, несколько Mbps (3-6 у меня).
> Лучше все же хоть ESP32 использовать - 15Mbps хотя бы получают, и NAT на > 512 элементов есть куда сложить.
> 
> https://github.com/jonask1337/esp-idf-nat-example
> 
> Но вообще лучше взять какую мелкую поделку у gl.inet.
> Там все же привычный Linux/OpenWRT и ресурсов побольше, есть Ethernet (или несколько) а разница в цене невелика, если учесть обвязку.
> 
> https://www.gl-inet.com/products/
> ...

----------


## Щастье

Добрый день.  Установила роутер ТА-линк с50. Всё прекрасно,  если бы не одно Но. Робот-пылесос не подключается.  Пишет , что он поддерживает только 2,4 герц. 
Подскажите,  пожалуйста, может что-то настроить в роутере надо,  чтоб он раздал и пылесосу интернет? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## maxx™

> Добрый день.  Установила роутер ТА-линк с50. Всё прекрасно,  если бы не одно Но. Робот-пылесос не подключается.  Пишет , что он поддерживает только 2,4 герц. 
> Подскажите,  пожалуйста, может что-то настроить в роутере надо,  чтоб он раздал и пылесосу интернет? Заранее спасибо.


 Якщо це він - https://www.tp-link.com/uk-ua/home-networking/wifi-router/archer-c50/#specifications то налаштувати ще одну мережу - 2.4 в ньому.

----------


## U391

> Добрый день.  Установила роутер ТА-линк с50. Всё прекрасно,  если бы не одно Но. Робот-пылесос не подключается.  Пишет , что он поддерживает только 2,4 герц. 
> Подскажите,  пожалуйста, может что-то настроить в роутере надо,  чтоб он раздал и пылесосу интернет? Заранее спасибо.


 Назвать сеть 2.4 и 5 G разными именами. и подключать робот в 2.4 и все.

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Добрый день.  Установила роутер ТА-линк с50. Всё прекрасно,  если бы не одно Но. Робот-пылесос не подключается.  Пишет , что он поддерживает только 2,4 герц. 
> Подскажите,  пожалуйста, может что-то настроить в роутере надо,  чтоб он раздал и пылесосу интернет? Заранее спасибо.


 Скорее всего пылесос нужно будет переподключить на новую сеть.

----------


## Интернетчик

Сейчас я бы всем советовал вот этот роутер. Asus RT-AC51U. Для обычной квартиры и большинства людей, его хватит с головой. И работает без проблем, и стоит нормальных денег. Ну и плюс Асус, есть Асус. Если же большой дом, то можно взять вот эту модель, когда нужно большое покрытие. Asus RT-AC59U. Как по мне, то это самые оптимальные на сегодня варианты.

----------


## maxx™

> Сейчас я бы всем советовал вот этот роутер. Asus RT-AC51U. Для обычной квартиры и большинства людей, его хватит с головой. И работает без проблем, и стоит нормальных денег. Ну и плюс Асус, есть Асус. Если же большой дом, то можно взять вот эту модель, когда нужно большое покрытие. Asus RT-AC59U. Как по мне, то это самые оптимальные на сегодня варианты.


 От якщо ти такий розумний, то скажи чому мені не вистачає https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_xl_ac для будинку? А асуса вистачить?
І що таке великий будинок у твоїх термінах? В мене невеликий, бо побудованій за спрощеною процедурою отримання дозволів. На великий треба вже набагато більше дозволів.

----------


## Интернетчик

> От якщо ти такий розумний, то скажи чому мені не вистачає https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_xl_ac для будинку? А асуса вистачить?
> І що таке великий будинок у твоїх термінах? В мене невеликий, бо побудованій за спрощеною процедурою отримання дозволів. На великий треба вже набагато більше дозволів.


 RT-AC59U нормально покрывает любой дом.

----------


## maxx™

> RT-AC59U нормально покрывает любой дом.


 А якщо не покриє ти гроші повернеш?

----------


## Интернетчик

> А якщо не покриє ти гроші повернеш?


 Ну, если у тебя дом размером с отель, тогда точно не покроет. Там нужно ставить репитеры.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Сейчас я бы всем советовал вот этот роутер. Asus RT-AC51U. Для обычной квартиры и большинства людей, его хватит с головой.


 Супер пупер — это Keenetic. И Цена соответствущая.

ASUS где то на втором месте... 




> От якщо ти такий розумний, то скажи чому мені не вистачає https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_xl_ac для будинку?


 
Для дома лучше взять тот же Keenetic, который  умеет mesh, но цена...

MikroTik это конечно вещь для спецов и ваще.... Взять что-то за 20-30$ и на каждый этаж.

----------


## Интернетчик

Asus самый лучший в нынешнее время.

----------


## maxx™

> Для дома лучше взять тот же Keenetic, который  умеет mesh, но цена...
> 
> MikroTik это конечно вещь для спецов и ваще.... Взять что-то за 20-30$ и на каждый этаж.


  Ну микротік це здається теж вміє, а ще він вмієзробити кілька мереж та передати на кожну свій влан. А ще мені треба щоб точка доступу отримувала живлення по poe, бо тащити кабель живлення немає ніякого бажання.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Ну микротік це здається теж вміє, а ще він вмієзробити кілька мереж та передати на кожну свій влан. А ще мені треба щоб точка доступу отримувала живлення по poe, бо тащити кабель живлення немає ніякого бажання.


 Микротик для простого человека бесполезен и трудный в освоении. Даже интернет провайдеры отказываются многие настраивать такие роутеры. Лишние хлопоты. Делай выводы.

----------


## maxx™

> Микротик для простого человека бесполезен и трудный в освоении. Даже интернет провайдеры отказываются многие настраивать такие роутеры. Лишние хлопоты. Делай выводы.


 Ти його хоч колись бачив? Там усі налаштування робляться на одній стартовій сторінці. А провайдери продають те де можна більше грошей заробити. А якщо монтажники провайдера не можуть налаштувати микротик то це каже про небаєжанн провайдерів платити людям нормальну зарплату щоб вони хоч якось розвивались, а не про складність у налаштуванні.

----------


## maxx™

> Микротик для простого человека бесполезен и трудный в освоении. Даже интернет провайдеры отказываются многие настраивать такие роутеры. Лишние хлопоты. Делай выводы.


 Ти його хоч колись бачив? Там усі налаштування робляться на одній стартовій сторінці. А провайдери продають те де можна більше грошей заробити. А якщо монтажники провайдера не можуть налаштувати микротик то це каже про небаєжанн провайдерів платити людям нормальну зарплату щоб вони хоч якось розвивались, а не про складність у налаштуванні.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Ти його хоч колись бачив? Там усі налаштування робляться на одній стартовій сторінці. А провайдери продають те де можна більше грошей заробити. А якщо монтажники провайдера не можуть налаштувати микротик то це каже про небаєжанн провайдерів платити людям нормальну зарплату щоб вони хоч якось розвивались, а не про складність у налаштуванні.


 Просто они не хотят влезать в замороченные настройки. Асус этим не страдает. А Микротик очень даже.

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Микротик для простого человека бесполезен и трудный в освоении. Даже интернет провайдеры отказываются многие настраивать такие роутеры. Лишние хлопоты. Делай выводы.


 Хоподи, какое ты ущербное.
Я простой человек, уже давно стоит Микротик, я знакомой, которая тоже простой юзер, тоже Микротик.
Настройка простая, да, в RouterOS если копнуть, можно настроить дохерища.

----------


## vlad11

Настроить - может быть.
Работать стабильно - только в определенных простых схемах.

----------


## vlad11

> Ти його хоч колись бачив? Там усі налаштування робляться на одній стартовій сторінці. А провайдери продають те де можна більше грошей заробити. А якщо монтажники провайдера не можуть налаштувати микротик то це каже про небаєжанн провайдерів платити людям нормальну зарплату щоб вони хоч якось розвивались, а не про складність у налаштуванні.


 Если монтажник умеет учиться, то выучив 1-2 ЯП, он сможет получать в разы большую ЗП без дедлайнов и переработок, катаясь по всему городу  :smileflag:

----------


## Интернетчик

> Хоподи, какое ты ущербное.
> Я простой человек, уже давно стоит Микротик, я знакомой, которая тоже простой юзер, тоже Микротик.
> Настройка простая, да, в RouterOS если копнуть, можно настроить дохерища.


 Микротик - ненужные проблемы монтажникам.

----------


## Интернетчик

Я в своё время начинал работать монтажником сетей, потом стал работать начальником монтажников, потом начальником отдела и даже сейчас руковожу одним из интернет провайдеров. Не важно где и в каком городе, но сам факт. И вот я тебе скажу с высоты своего опыта, что Микротик полное дно!

----------


## Kek$

> Я в своё время начинал работать монтажником сетей, потом стал работать начальником монтажников, потом начальником отдела и даже сейчас руковожу одним из интернет провайдеров. Не важно где и в каком городе, но сам факт. И вот я тебе скажу с высоты своего опыта, что Микротик полное дно!


 Тут либо лень, либо уже критическое не восприятие, и из за этого не желание разобраться в вопросе.

----------


## windlogon

> Микротик для простого человека бесполезен и трудный в освоении. Даже интернет провайдеры отказываются многие настраивать такие роутеры. Лишние хлопоты. Делай выводы.


 можно подробнее, какие интернет-провайдеры отказываются настраивать микротики?   
они вообще-то уже настроенными продаются.  dhcp-client на wan порту,  dhcp-server - на lan.  их настраивать не надо, воткнул провода, подружил mac-адрес с провайдером и работает, wi-fi - единственное что надо подкрутить, но и там "напильник" не нужен.  написал название сети,   пароль,  apply  и интернеты у всех работают.

хотя, если провайдер  дает интернет через  VLAN, - нужно "поработать напильником".  

микротик нормальная, не дорогая железяка для дома,   но  кто-то все равно предпочитает асусы так как оне смотрятся на тумбочке красивее,   кто-то смотрит только на cisco или freebsd.

----------


## windlogon

> Я в своё время начинал работать монтажником сетей, потом стал работать начальником монтажников, потом начальником отдела и даже сейчас руковожу одним из интернет провайдеров. Не важно где и в каком городе, но сам факт. И вот я тебе скажу с высоты своего опыта, что Микротик полное дно!


 как руководителю интернет-провадера,  не комильфо делать такие выводы.  тебе как профессионалу,  должно быть важно качество работы маршрутизаторов, а не то, как сложно или легко они настраиваются.

----------


## windlogon

> Ну микротік це здається теж вміє, а ще він вмієзробити кілька мереж та передати на кожну свій влан. А ще мені треба щоб точка доступу отримувала живлення по poe, бо тащити кабель живлення немає ніякого бажання.


 "тапки"  тоже работают с виланами,  имеют функцию poe.   с контроллером  Omada,  территория покрытия  не ограничена расстояниями.   и цена детская.  EAP 115 - дешевле,  EAP 245 получше,  но чуть подороже...
контроллер в двух исполениях:  программный и аппаратный, на вкус и цвет.

https://www.tp-link.com/uk-ua/business-networking/omada-eap/

----------


## maxx™

> "тапки"  тоже работают с виланами,  имеют функцию poe.   с контроллером  Omada,  территория покрытия  не ограничена расстояниями.   и цена детская.  EAP 115 - дешевле,  EAP 245 получше,  но чуть подороже...
> 
> https://www.tp-link.com/uk-ua/business-networking/omada-eap/


 Мені не цікаво вже читати про той тплинк бо в мене вже стоїть та првцює микротик, але щоб робити мережу з кількох точок вони вимагають якісь контролер, в микротике в мене будь-яка точка доступу може бути контролером.

----------


## windlogon

> Мені не цікаво вже читати про той тплинк бо в мене вже стоїть та првцює микротик, але щоб робити мережу з кількох точок вони вимагають якісь контролер, в микротике в мене будь-яка точка доступу може бути контролером.


 ну в принципе да,  для дома/квартиры  с одной/двумя AP,  это не целесообразно.  а как по мне, AP микротик  ущербно  выглядит по сравнению с теме же "тапками"/unifu, но тут каждому свое, на вкус и цвет - фломастеры разные.

----------


## Интернетчик

> как руководителю интернет-провадера,  не комильфо делать такие выводы.  тебе как профессионалу,  должно быть важно качество работы маршрутизаторов, а не то, как сложно или легко они настраиваются.


 Тут дело не в руководителях, или плохих провайдерах, а в массовости роутеров, которые в основном установлены у людей из этой сети. Микротик, Циско и прочие роутеры стоят у единиц людей. Нет смысла с ними заморачиваться. В основном как раз у подавляющего большинства стоят Асус, ТП-Линк, Д-Линк.

----------


## windlogon

> Тут дело не в руководителях, или плохих провайдерах, а в массовости роутеров, которые в основном установлены у людей из этой сети. Микротик, Циско и прочие роутеры стоят у единиц людей. Нет смысла с ними заморачиваться. В основном как раз у подавляющего большинства стоят Асус, ТП-Линк, Д-Линк.


 провайдер вообще не должен заморачиваться с сетевым оборудованием.  настраивать надо то, что клиент предоставит.

----------


## Интернетчик

> провайдер вообще не должен заморачиваться с сетевым оборудованием.  настраивать надо то, что клиент предоставит.


 Роутер настраивает сам абонент. В квартиру идёт кабель. Остальное - проблемы человека. Или на платной основе как отдельная опция. Или на усмотрение самих монтажников. Могут и бесплатно настроить. И уж точно никто не будет бесплатно копаться в настройках Микротика, и тратить своё время.

----------


## windlogon

> Роутер настраивает сам абонент. В квартиру идёт кабель. Остальное - проблемы человека. Или на платной основе как отдельная опция. Или на усмотрение самих монтажников. Могут и бесплатно настроить. И уж точно никто не будет бесплатно копаться в настройках Микротика, и тратить своё время.


 а зачем  бесплатно?  провайдеру надо всего лишь линк поднять на клиентском сетевом устройстве, а остальное за деньги, но если у клиента микротик - вы как провайдер, отправите клиента к "конкуренту-другу-сисадмину" и соответственно не заработаете.   Это ваше право.

еще раз повторюсь, микротики уже не надо настраивать, они уже настроенными продаются.

приведу пример с настройкой микротика:

купил микротик
воткнул в него usb-свисток от водафона
проводом подключил комп
на компе есть интернет
все!!!!!!

----------


## Интернетчик

> а зачем  бесплатно?  провайдеру надо всего лишь линк поднять на клиентском сетевом устройстве, а остальное за деньги, но если у клиента микротик - вы как провайдер, отправите клиента к "конкуренту-другу-сисадмину" и соответственно не заработаете.   Это ваше право.


 Правильно. Во многих случаях человек заказывает подключение и роутер, который ему посоветует провайдер. И уж я бы точно Микротик советовал в последнюю очередь абоненту. Если линк поднялся сразу на Асусе, то проблем я никаких не вижу, но если он не хочет запускаться 10 минут, 20 минут, 30 минут, то явно это не проблемы провайдера. И разбираться дальше, что с роутером никто не будет. Или оставят клиента с просто кабелем, или пусть тогда соглашается на Асус, к примеру, который ему монтажники продадут. Бывали случаи, что даже плату человек заказывал в подобных случаях, а роутер не запускался, так как был заводской брак и т.д. Человек тратил свои деньги, монтажники тратили своё время и в итоге ноль на выходе. Всякое бывает. А могли бы за это время подключить ещё людей других.

----------


## windlogon

> Правильно. Во многих случаях человек заказывает подключение и роутер, который ему посоветует провайдер. И уж я бы точно Микротик советовал в последнюю очередь абоненту. Если линк поднялся сразу на Асусе, то проблем я никаких не вижу, но если он не хочет запускаться 10 минут, 20 минут, 30 минут, то явно это не проблемы провайдера. И разбираться дальше, что с роутером никто не будет. Или оставят клиента с просто кабелем, или пусть тогда соглашается на Асус, к примеру, который ему монтажники продадут. Бывали случаи, что даже плату человек заказывал в подобных случаях, а роутер не запускался, так как был заводской брак и т.д. Человек тратил свои деньги, монтажники тратили своё время и в итоге ноль на выходе. Всякое бывает. А могли бы за это время подключить ещё людей других.


 я конечно извиняюсь,  но это полная не компетентность  монтажников,   а соответственно и их руководителя.

----------


## Интернетчик

> я конечно извиняюсь,  но это полная не компетентность  монтажников,   а соответственно и их руководителя.


 Как я и говорил выше, сейчас Асус самое лучшее решение. Остальное - лирика.

----------


## windlogon

> Как я и говорил выше, сейчас Асус самое лучшее решение. Остальное - лирика.


 это реально печально слышать.  не хотел бы быть вашим клиентом.

----------


## Интернетчик

> это реально печально слышать.  не хотел бы быть вашим клиентом.


 Почему же? Я советую одни из лучших роутеров на рынке.

----------


## maxx™

> ну в принципе да,  для дома/квартиры  с одной/двумя AP,  это не целесообразно.  а как по мне, AP микротик  уеб*щно  выглядит по сравнению с теме же "тапками"/unifu, но тут каждому свое, на вкус и цвет - фломастеры разные.


 Ну не знаю, моя нормально виглядає https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_xl_ac




> Почему же? Я советую одни из лучших роутеров на рынке.


 от заходимо на сторінку твого роутера та бачимо купу маркетинга для лохов щоб придбали, а заходимо на сторінку мікротика - технічні параметри та результати тестів. Саме так повинна виглядати сторінка нормального мережевого обладнання., а не казки від маркетологів. 
микротик роблять інженери, твій асус маркетологи

----------


## Интернетчик

> Ну не знаю, моя нормально виглядає https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_xl_ac
> 
> 
> от заходимо на сторінку твого роутера та бачимо купу маркетинга для лохов щоб придбали, а заходимо на сторінку мікротика - технічні параметри та результати тестів. Саме так повинна виглядати сторінка нормального мережевого обладнання., а не казки від маркетологів. 
> микротик роблять інженери, твій асус маркетологи


 Да, конечно, Асус просто маркетинг. А то, что он работает как часы у всех, то это ничего.

----------


## maxx™

> Да, конечно, Асус просто маркетинг. А то, что он работает как часы у всех, то это ничего.


 саме тому в мене валяється глючний асус, котрий то працює то не працює

----------


## Интернетчик

> саме тому в мене валяється глючний асус, котрий то працює то не працює


 Заводской брак.

----------


## windlogon

> Да, конечно, Асус просто маркетинг. А то, что он работает как часы у всех, то это ничего.


 у кого, у всех?   ты в курсе, что асусы плохо жару переносят? открой крышку, посмотри на термопрокладку между поцессором и радиатором - она из говна сделана.

----------


## Интернетчик

> у кого, у всех?   ты в курсе, что асусы плохо жару переносят? открой крышку, посмотри на термопрокладку между поцессором и радиатором - она из говна сделана.


 Любой роутер нуждается в охлаждении.

----------


## windlogon

> саме тому в мене валяється глючний асус, котрий то працює то не працює


 установи его в холодильнике - проблема уйдет  :smileflag: )

----------


## Интернетчик

> установи его в холодильнике - проблема уйдет )


 Просто нужно его починить.

----------


## maxx™

> установи его в холодильнике - проблема уйдет )


 та ні, там щось з платою чи чипамі - після перепайки він трохи працює, а потім знову глючить.

----------


## Интернетчик

> та ні, там щось з платою чи чипамі - після перепайки він трохи працює, а потім знову глючить.


 Сдай в ремонт.

----------


## windlogon

> та ні, там щось з платою чи чипамі - після перепайки він трохи працює, а потім знову глючить.


 с такими же симптомами, я  отправил в мир иной  две штуки  nt-r66u.  где-то 7-8 лет назад...
теперь перешел на cisco - отдыхаю.
старенький дедушка  2811, но живучий, практически бессмертный.

----------


## Интернетчик

> с такими же симптомами, я  отправил в мир иной  две штуки  nt-r66u.  где-то 7-8 лет назад...
> теперь перешел на cisco - отдыхаю.
> старенький дедушка  2811, но живучий, практически бессмертный.


 Секта Циско, не иначе.

----------


## windlogon

> Секта Циско, не иначе.


 нет, просто оборудование должно быть надежным. а не китайское.

----------


## Интернетчик

> нет, просто оборудование должно быть надежным. а не китайское гуано.


 Асус - это супер надёжное оборудование.

----------


## windlogon

> Асус - это супер надёжное оборудование.


 ага, главное верить в это

----------


## Kek$

> Как я и говорил выше, сейчас Асус самое лучшее решение. Остальное - лирика.


 ASUS - это отстой с сюрпризами в будущей перспективе.. Хотя если поехать поремонтировать и ещё бабла поднять, то да, штука хорошая.. Микрот стоит 9-й год, заходил 1 раз - настроить, и ещё раз 50 прошивку обновить..
Есть даже пару знакомых, которые были оооочень против микротика, но со временем посмотрев его возможности и цену при этом, поставили себе домой в качестве основного маршрутизатора.

----------


## maxx™

> Секта Циско, не иначе.


 Це не секта, це просто нормальне обладнання, котре є на ринку з датацентрів за цінами твоїх асусів. Єдиний недолік - шумить, я викинув усі кулери, зробив акваріум з нержавейки, залив масло та засунув циску туди.

----------


## windlogon

кстати и микротики нижнего ценового диапазрна,  по железу,   туда же вместе с асусами,  длинками....    4 хаплайта на usb питании - ущербная железяка, улетели в мусор

----------


## windlogon

мое предложение при выборе роутера:
покупайте то,   на что вам не жалко выкинуть денег + как можно более длительный срок гарантии.
что касается радиосигнала (wi-fi),  тут все индивидуально  и зависит от многих факторов:  метраж,  планировка,  наличие перегородок,  расположение перегородок,  из чего сделаны стены/перегородки, наличие мобильных устройств  которые в последствии будут подключаться к беспроводной сети,  ну и финансов.    хорошее и надежное wi-fi  решение - ubiquti\mikrotik\cisco\aruba\Engenius\DrayTek,    чуть дешевле\слабее - Linksys\tp-link\asus
все зависит от ваших предпочтений, кому-то  покрасивше, кому-то подешевле, а кому-то просто что бы работало и не знать где это находится.

----------


## windlogon

> Це не секта, це просто нормальне обладнання, котре є на ринку з датацентрів за цінами твоїх асусів. Єдиний недолік - шумить, я викинув усі кулери, зробив акваріум з нержавейки, залив масло та засунув циску туди.


 не все циски используют на уровне бинеса,    у компании есть оборудование бытового уровня (мыльницы  WRV210).

----------


## windlogon

> .......... в качестве основного маршрутизатора.


 это как?   зачем?   а бывают еще вспомогательные?

----------


## maxx™

> это как?   зачем?   а бывают еще вспомогательные?


 а чому ні? ну мене основний роутер має один порт, щоб через той порт не ганяти трафік між вланами цим займається L3 свич, так що формально маршрутизаторів 2

----------


## windlogon

> а чому ні? ну мене основний роутер має один порт, щоб через той порт не ганяти трафік між вланами цим займається L3 свич, так що формально маршрутизаторів 2


 не вовсем понял, что у тебя за топология, но как я понял,   речь шла о "основном роутере" как о отдельной железяке,  которая работает в режиме маршрутизации, а не коммутации.  или  просто человек  не корректно выразился или я как-то "криво" понял.

----------


## Интернетчик

По большому счёту, Тенда тоже делает нормальные роутеры. У людей годами работают и даже не перезагружают их. Бывает их по хорошим акциям продают и можно взять спокойно.

----------


## Интернетчик

https://ibb.co/C8k0jhL
Даже Тенет рекомендует Асус.

----------


## maxx™

> https://ibb.co/C8k0jhL
> Даже Тенет рекомендует Асус.


 а чому ж тоді тенет у магазині продає також ксиомі, тплінки та інші? Тільки мабуть гарні асуси не беруть, тому треба додатково рекламувати.

----------


## F720

> хорошее и надежное wi-fi  решение - ubiquti\mikrotik\cisco\aruba\Engenius\DrayTek,    чуть дешевле\слабее - Linksys\tp-link\asus


 Простите, а keenetic-ом можно пользоваться или надо выкинуть и поставить что-то из списка выше?

----------


## windlogon

> https://ibb.co/C8k0jhL
> Даже Тенет рекомендует Асус.


 да?  а не думал о  том, что это только маркетинг?  
может и ты как  "интерне-провайдер", тоже получаешь комиссию с реализации продукции этого бренда?
это как продавать страховку "КАСКО" на авто, лучше всего в автосолоне,  ОСАГО - на авторынке/запрвке/перекрестке/СТО,   роутеры - у провайдера. 
Как заинтересовать провайдера продавать   ШЛАК? - правильно, при помощи комиссионных.  (договор представителя с правом/обязанностью  реализиции)

----------


## windlogon

> Простите, а keenetic-ом можно пользоваться или надо выкинуть и поставить что-то из списка выше?


 keenetic -  вроде нормальное железо, просто мне не приходилось с ним работать в последние много лет.
советовать то, что не "кушал" сам,   не  правильно.
последнее с ними общение у меня было, когда их звали zyxel,   (adsl от укртелеком)   тогда они были в почете.

----------


## windlogon

> По большому счёту, Тенда тоже делает нормальные роутеры. У людей годами работают и даже не перезагружают их. Бывает их по хорошим акциям продают и можно взять спокойно.


 акции идут на тот товар,  от которого надо быстрее избавиьтся - аксиома!!!

----------


## Интернетчик

> а чому ж тоді тенет у магазині продає також ксиомі, тплінки та інші? Тільки мабуть гарні асуси не беруть, тому треба додатково рекламувати.


 Что-то я не видел никогда, что бы провайдеры вообще рекламировали, или продавали Микротики и им подобные профессиональные роутеры.

----------


## maxx™

> Что-то я не видел никогда, что бы провайдеры вообще рекламировали, или продавали Микротики и им подобные профессиональные роутеры.


 Провайдери продають те на чому можна більше заробити.

----------


## Черный_Рыцарь

> Что-то я не видел никогда, что бы провайдеры вообще рекламировали, *или продавали Микротики* и им подобные профессиональные роутеры.


 MikroTik hAP ac2 Бриз
MikroTik hAP ac2 Элан-Инет

----------


## Kek$

> это как?   зачем?   а бывают еще вспомогательные?


 Да. ))) Роутер за роутером )))

----------


## Kek$

> Простите, а keenetic-ом можно пользоваться или надо выкинуть и поставить что-то из списка выше?


 Если работает не трогайте.. )) С кинетиком вроде всё норм, тоже тестил пару раз, но продолжительного использования у меня не было. Кстати у соседа пару кинетиков стоят, работают без проблем )

----------


## Livesms

А что скажите о Keenetic Peak (KN-2710) ? 
Который с 8 гигабитными портами? 
Выбираю вариант что был было все в 1 девайсе  и была возможность подключить минимум 6 шнурков...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> хорошее и надежное wi-fi  решение - ubiquti\mikrotik\cisco\aruba\Engenius\DrayTek


 Скажем так что у Микротик Wi-Fi в роутерах так себе. Они медленно внедряют новые технологии. Wi-Fi 6 анонсировали только на днях. Wave кажется есть на одной-двух моделей. 
Лично меня бесит, что мой Samsung иногда не подключается к ac2. Приходиться передергивать в мобилке подключение.
Но зато всё неудобства компенсируется надежности. Тут да, неподкопаешься. А чего стоит докер контейнеры в роутере. Пока правда всё бета и на пяток моделях, но народ вроде уже запускал. 

Можно еще со слезами на глазах вспомнить про Микротивский SMB/FTP, но это в принципе не комбайн,это уже всё поняли.




> Что-то я не видел никогда, что бы провайдеры вообще рекламировали, или продавали Микротики и им подобные профессиональные роутеры.


 У БРИЗа на первой страничке висел банер с Микротик.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А что скажите о Keenetic Peak (KN-2710) ? 
> Который с 8 гигабитными портами? 
> Выбираю вариант что был было все в 1 девайсе  и была возможность подключить минимум 6 шнурков...


 Писали что прошивку в Keenetic делает Padavan. Но там и так понятно что у них всё очень продвинуто. ASUS и остальная компания максимум OpenVPN добавила и еще какую то ерунду. Что для дома достаточно. А вот на Keenetic можно порезвиться. Еще у них отличный HELP на сайте.




> Выбираю вариант что был было все в 1 девайсе  и была возможность подключить минимум 6 шнурков...


 Надо искать блок схему. Вполне вероятно что внутри стоять два свич чипа которые между собой общаются через процессор на скорости 2,5 гигабита. То же самый отдельный свич, только вид сбоку.

*update*

Свич один. 

_Встроенный коммутатор в SoC поддерживает только 100 Мбит/с, так что для работы на 1 Гбит/с разработчики добавили один чип приемопередатчика Realtek RTL8211F для порта WAN и коммутатор Realtek RTL8370MB для всех остальных портов. Отметим, что в использованной для тестов прошивке предусмотрено создание одной или двух групп агрегации из двух физических портов каждая. Кроме того, обратим внимание на то, что коммутатор подключен к основному процессору через внутренний порт 2,5 Гбит/с, так что можно рассчитывать на реальный полный дуплекс на гигабите при любом выборе порта WAN. Также в этом чипе есть функция тестирования линий, которая тоже поддерживается в прошивке_.

----------


## Интернетчик

Никого не смущает, что у Микротиков нет антенн внешних? А если и есть, то у единичных моделей.

----------


## maxx™

> Никого не смущает, что у Микротиков нет антенн внешних? А если и есть, то у единичных моделей.


 А тебе не бентежить що зовнішня антена на 95% це пластик?
Беремо будь-який микротик, ну наприклад цей - https://mikrotik.com/product/RB941-2nD. Бачимо табличку яка показує характеристики радіотракта, чутливість антени. Тепер покажи таку саму табличку для твого асуса та ми порівняємо.

----------


## Интернетчик

> А тебе не бентежить що зовнішня антена на 95% це пластик?
> Беремо будь-який микротик, ну наприклад цей - https://mikrotik.com/product/RB941-2nD. Бачимо табличку яка показує характеристики радіотракта, чутливість антени. Тепер покажи таку саму табличку для твого асуса та ми порівняємо.


 Ты хочешь спорить о том, что антенны ничего не дают на приборах? Это уже за гранью моего понимания. На роутерах крутых не зря стоят по 4 и больше антенн. Задумайся. Сигнал более качественный и покрывает в разы большую площадь. Я уже молчу про антенны в 1 метр длиной, которые можно отдельно докупить...

----------


## maxx™

> Ты хочешь спорить о том, что антенны ничего не дают на приборах? Это уже за гранью моего понимания. На роутерах крутых не зря стоят по 4 и больше антенн. Задумайся. Сигнал более качественный и покрывает в разы большую площадь. Я уже молчу про антенны в 1 метр длиной, которые можно отдельно докупить...


 Відкрию тобі секрет - якщо роутер без антени добиває на 20 метрів, то коли ти поставиш метрову антену буде він добивати на 21. Але ж ти читаєш те що маркетологи пишуть, ти цифри микротіка просто не розумієш. Ще раз кажу - покажи чутливість твоїх асусів.

Ну й просто для роздуму - покажи антени у сучасних телефонів, а там відстань до базової станції кілометри, як воно без метрових антен працює?

----------


## Интернетчик

> Відкрию тобі секрет - якщо роутер без антени добиває на 20 метрів, то коли ти поставиш метрову антену буде він добивати на 21. Але ж ти читаєш те що маркетологи пишуть, ти цифри микротіка просто не розумієш. Ще раз кажу - покажи чутливість твоїх асусів.
> 
> Ну й просто для роздуму - покажи антени у сучасних телефонів, а там відстань до базової станції кілометри, як воно без метрових антен працює?


  Нет, на метровых антеннах сигнал покрывает огромную площадь. У тебя не верная информация. Wi-Fi и телефонные частоты - это совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## maxx™

> Нет, на метровых антеннах сигнал покрывает огромную площадь. У тебя не верная информация. Wi-Fi и телефонные частоты - это совершенно разные вещи.


 WiFi - 2.4 ГГц, GSM 1800 - 1.8 ГГц, LTE - 2.6 ГГц Скажи, чим частота 2,4 ГГц вайфая відрізняється від 2.6 ГГц LTE? Чому телефон без антени на LTE діапазоні без проблем працює з базовою на кілька кілометрів, а вайфай вже через 50 метрів не працює?

І давай таки характеристики твого модного асуса, ми ж інженери ми порівнюємо цифри, а не казки маркетологів.

----------


## Интернетчик

> WiFi - 2.4 ГГц, GSM 1800 - 1.8 ГГц, LTE - 2.6 ГГц Скажи, чим частота 2,4 ГГц вайфая відрізняється від 2.6 ГГц LTE? Чому телефон без антени на LTE діапазоні без проблем працює з базовою на кілька кілометрів, а вайфай вже через 50 метрів не працює?
> 
> І давай таки характеристики твого модного асуса, ми ж інженери ми порівнюємо цифри, а не казки маркетологів.


 Я не инженер Асуса, что бы тебе давать характеристики. Но, глупо спорить, что Микротик без антенн будет давать лучше сигнал, чем крутой роутер от Асус с 4-мя антеннами.

----------


## maxx™

> Я не инженер Асуса, что бы тебе давать характеристики. Но, глупо спорить, что Микротик без антенн будет давать лучше сигнал, чем крутой роутер от Асус с 4-мя антеннами.


 Так тут немає про що сперечатись - ти просто не розумієш про що кажеш.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Так тут немає про що сперечатись - ти просто не розумієш про що кажеш.


 Это не только моё мнение, а и многих людей, что у Микротика покрытие не очень.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Никого не смущает, что у Микротиков нет антенн внешних? А если и есть, то у единичных моделей.


 О, как всё запущенно. Встроенные антенны это преимущество, а не недостаток. К примеру нет потерь из-за в провода и в коннекторах.
У Микротик внешние антенны только у моделей с железным корпусом.




> Это не только моё мнение, а и многих людей, что у Микротика покрытие не очень.


 Это оттого что они маниакально следуют стандартам. Покрытие кстати вполне нормальное.




> Ты хочешь спорить о том, что антенны ничего не дают на приборах? Это уже за гранью моего понимания. На роутерах крутых не зря стоят по 4 и больше антенн. Задумайся. Сигнал более качественный и покрывает в разы большую площадь. Я уже молчу про антенны в 1 метр длиной, которые можно отдельно докупить...


 Ты ваще ни черта непонимаешь в Wi-Fi. Честно говоря не желание писать и объяснять, но так для затравки — мобилка видит отличный сигнал и что она делает в первую очередь? Ну? Включаем мозги! Вот именно, она уменьшает свою мощность для энергосбережения и ваще зачем ей лупить, если сигнал отличный и источник рядом. Но на самом то деле роутер черт знает где, но своими антеннами свети на сотню-другую метров. Что получаем в итоге?

А вот еще. Поставили мы антенны что черенок от лопаты и что? Ага? Во первых без усиления TX Power это вообще тупо, а с увеличением последнего мы что получаем? Включаем мозги? Получаем отраженный от стен свой сигнал и при этом огромной мощности. Собираем избыточный ping-pong от других роутеров не на расстоянии 10-15 метров, а от всей округи в километр.

Про 4 антенны ты ваще ни сном ни духом. Для его они и зачем. Это тебе неведомо.

И ваще довод для таких детей как ты. Точки доступа Аруба, Циска и так далее *всё* со встроенными антеннами и вот сюрприз они имеют размер в пару сантиметров. Вот жеж идиоты. Надо было останкинскую башню туда влупить.

----------


## Интернетчик

Да, да, я всё понял. Антенны в крутых роутерах для маркетинга.

----------


## Dimaazart

А разве не на всех роутерах можно отвинтить черненькие антеннки с корпуса и поставить внешние 30-40 сантиметровые на длинном экранированном кабеле с пол метра?

----------


## windlogon

> А разве не на всех роутерах можно отвинтить *черненькие* антеннки с корпуса и поставить внешние 30-40 сантиметровые на длинном экранированном кабеле с пол метра?


 нет, не на всех.    на каких-то роутерах в принципе нет wi-fi,  на некоторых антенны не съемные,   встроенные, т.е. без SMA. 
а на роутерах белого цвета, нет *черных* антенн  :smileflag: )

----------


## windlogon

> Да, да, я всё понял. Антенны в крутых роутерах для маркетинга.


 Если речь идет конкретно о роутерах, они же маршрутизаторы, то в их непосредственную функцию не входит раздача wi-fi,  это доп.функция "комбайна".  
Основной задачей этих устройств, является NAT, т.е. преобразование сетевых адресов, построение маршрутов.  Остальное все - второстепенное (точки доступа, коммутаторы).
На коком из перечисленных тобой "отличных" маршрутизаторах, можно построить отказоустойчивую сеть c двумя и более входящими инертнет-каналами? 
На сегодняшний день многие работают удаленно,  заводят себе домой две линии от разных провайдеров и тут важен не доступ через wi-fi,  а что бы инернет рабоал без перебоев.
В связи с этим Микротик - лучшее решение. На самом дешевом Микротике, можно вогнать 3-4 провайдера и настройть так, что интернет не будет отваливаться НИКОГДА.  Чего ни когда не сделаешь на дорогих асусах,  и прочих   ...линках.
А что касаемо радиосигнала, то это функция точки доступа,  хоть в каждой комнате поставь и будь счастлив.

Когда создадут Микротик  со встроенным аккумулятором,  с 7 POE output портами - это будет наилучшее решение для дома !!!

----------


## Саласпилс

> А разве не на всех роутерах можно отвинтить черненькие антеннки с корпуса и поставить внешние 30-40 сантиметровые на длинном экранированном кабеле с пол метра?


  Чтобы что?
 Пробить три стены ими не получится.
 Для этого кладут провода и  расставляют точки доступа по принципу сотовой связи....


Для затравки:
Качественные точки доступа типа рукус имеют КАЧЕСТВЕННУЮ антенную систему под крышкой корпуса
https://webresources.ruckuswireless.com/datasheets/r500/ds-ruckus-r500.html

----------


## coder_ak

> Чего ни когда не сделаешь на дорогих асусах,  и прочих   ...линках.


 Вполне себе недорогой асус умеет двух провайдеров любым способом коммутировать. Хоть параллельно, хоть как бекап.

----------


## maxx™

> Когда создадут Микротик  со встроенным аккумулятором,  с 7 POE output портами - это будет наилучшее решение для дома !!!


 7 портів роє це 64-100 Вт живлення. Якщо тобі треба рое пристрої, то ставиш окремий свіч на стільки скільки треба портів, йому безперебійник і все. Робити з роутера безперебійник для рое пристроїв на мій погляд погане рішення. Роутер має 12В, ти можеш ставити поруч такий безперебійник який тобі треба. До 24-го вони без проблем продавались, скільки їх брали? Так само будуть брати ці роутери - мало хто, будуть брати те саме але без безперебійника.

----------


## windlogon

> 7 портів роє це 64-100 Вт живлення. Якщо тобі треба рое пристрої, то ставиш окремий свіч на стільки скільки треба портів, йому безперебійник і все. Робити з роутера безперебійник для рое пристроїв на мій погляд погане рішення. Роутер має 12В, ти можеш ставити поруч такий безперебійник який тобі треба. До 24-го вони без проблем продавались, скільки їх брали? Так само будуть брати ці роутери - мало хто, будуть брати те саме але без безперебійника.


 вот в том-то и дело,  убрать хочеться лишний железный хлам.   микротик - 24V,  а не 12. вернее у них  от 5-8 и до ...V,   например по POE запитать роутер, а от него по POE раскидать точки доступа.  ИБП - много потерь, надо напрямую от аккумов.  
но к сожаленю, таких микротиков не существует,  поэтому маемо, шо маемо.

----------


## Интернетчик

> Если речь идет конкретно о роутерах, они же маршрутизаторы, то в их непосредственную функцию не входит раздача wi-fi,  это доп.функция "комбайна".  
> Основной задачей этих устройств, является NAT, т.е. преобразование сетевых адресов, построение маршрутов.  Остальное все - второстепенное (точки доступа, коммутаторы).
> На коком из перечисленных тобой "отличных" маршрутизаторах, можно построить отказоустойчивую сеть c двумя и более входящими инертнет-каналами? 
> На сегодняшний день многие работают удаленно,  заводят себе домой две линии от разных провайдеров и тут важен не доступ через wi-fi,  а что бы инернет рабоал без перебоев.
> В связи с этим Микротик - лучшее решение. На самом дешевом Микротике, можно вогнать 3-4 провайдера и настройть так, что интернет не будет отваливаться НИКОГДА.  Чего ни когда не сделаешь на дорогих асусах,  и прочих   ...линках.
> А что касаемо радиосигнала, то это функция точки доступа,  хоть в каждой комнате поставь и будь счастлив.
> 
> Когда создадут Микротик  со встроенным аккумулятором,  с 7 POE output портами - это будет наилучшее решение для дома !!!


 Как раз основная функция роутеров в том, что бы раздавать по воздуху интернет. Если мне не нужен Wi-Fi, то я подключу ПК напрямую через витую пару.

----------


## windlogon

> Вполне себе недорогой асус умеет двух провайдеров любым способом коммутировать.  Хоть параллельно, хоть как бекап.


 все порты должны быть независимы друг от друга - ИМХО.   ситуации бывают когда 2 линка мало.   конечно, можно на каждого провайдера повесить отдельный роутер и их может быть и 5 и 10, но зачем такое кол-во хлама?  не проще ли сразу взять железяку из которой можно слепить все,  что душе угодно?

----------


## windlogon

> Как раз основная функция роутеров в том, что бы раздавать по воздуху интернет. Если мне не нужен Wi-Fi, то я подключу ПК напрямую через витую пару.


 интересно, а зачем тогда делают роутеры без wi-fi?  и цена на них раз в 10 выше.

----------


## Интернетчик

> интересно, а зачем тогда делают роутеры без wi-fi?


 Что бы туда подключить 4 ПК по проводу.

----------


## windlogon

> Что бы туда подключить 4 ПК по проводу.


 по какому проводу? ты же сказал, что  "..Как раз основная функция роутеров в том, что бы раздавать по воздуху интернет. ..".
не путай:  есть среда передачи данных, а есть функция.  это разные сущности.

----------


## maxx™

> Как раз основная функция роутеров в том, что бы раздавать по воздуху интернет. Если мне не нужен Wi-Fi, то я подключу ПК напрямую через витую пару.


 Основна функція роутера - роутити




> вот в том-то и дело,  убрать хочеться лишний железный хлам.   микротик - 24V,  а не 12. вернее у них  от 5-8 и до ...V,   например по POE запитать роутер, а от него по POE раскидать точки доступа.  ИБП - много потерь, надо напрямую от аккумов.  
> но к сожаленю, таких микротиков не существует,  поэтому маемо, шо маемо.


 Для того щоб комутатор давав живлення по пое в нього повинен бути блок живлення на 48В. Тобто тобі акумулятор треба на 48В Ну от в мене так й зроблено - роутер, комутатор на 48 рое, точка доступу. Комутатор коли я дивився здається має вхід на 48В, я навіть думав кілька років тому поставити акумулятор на 48 щоб напряму, потім навіть знайшов нормальний інвертер 48->220 щоб було, але у результаті - сонячна станція та безперебійне живлення всього будинку. Це зручніше, бо навіщо мені працююча мережа, коли нічого більше не працює?




> Что бы туда подключить 4 ПК по проводу.


 Нормальні роутери мають 1 порт + додатково можуть мати слоти для WAN, але то не обов'язково. В мене у роутера 1 порт і туди підключено 2 провайдера та більше десятка езернет пристроїв

----------


## windlogon

> Для того щоб комутатор давав живлення по пое в нього повинен бути блок живлення на 48В. Тобто тобі акумулятор треба на 48В Ну от в мене так й зроблено - роутер, комутатор на 48 рое, точка доступу. Комутатор коли я дивився здається має вхід на 48В, я навіть думав кілька років тому поставити акумулятор на 48 щоб напряму, потім навіть знайшов нормальний інвертер 48->220 щоб було, але у результаті - сонячна станція та безперебійне живлення всього будинку. Це зручніше, бо навіщо мені працююча мережа, коли нічого більше не працює?


 4 аккума в последовательном соединении - 48V  + УЗПС 72-45 + DC-DC
инвертер не нужен, т.к. большинство оборудования работает на постоянном токе.
в крайнем случае - генератор.

----------


## vlad11

48V резко усложняет схему и увеличивает риски поражания током.
Если вы будете ссылаться на телефонистов, то они выбрали 48V из-за возможности питать проводные телефоны абонентов на (большом) расстоянии.

----------


## maxx™

> 48V резко усложняет схему и увеличивает риски поражания током.
> Если вы будете ссылаться на телефонистов, то они выбрали 48V из-за возможности питать проводные телефоны абонентов на (большом) расстоянии.


 Ну от обладнання для POE теж іноді вимагає 48.

----------


## vlad11

> Ну от обладнання для POE теж іноді вимагає 48.


 И что? От телефонистов взяли 48V  и выпустили несколько стандартов, чтоб запитать оборудование в труднодоступных местах.

----------


## windlogon

> 48V резко усложняет схему и увеличивает риски поражания током.
> Если вы будете ссылаться на телефонистов, то они выбрали 48V из-за возможности питать проводные телефоны абонентов на (большом) расстоянии.


 ну если Вы так просите ссылаться на телефонистов, то пожалуйста.   впервые столкнулся с аналоговыми АТС еще в 1983 году,  жив до сих пор.  :smileflag: )
как сейчас помню, аккумуляторы занимали площадь 18 кв.м.  и там не 48,  а 60V

----------


## Maybe

Граждане, товарищи, форумчане.
К кому можно обратиться с вопросом по поводу интернета, но в личном сообщении?

----------


## windlogon

> Граждане, товарищи, форумчане.
> К кому можно обратиться с вопросом по поводу интернета, но в личном сообщении?


  а вопрос в чем?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Граждане, товарищи, форумчане.
> К кому можно обратиться с вопросом по поводу интернета, но в личном сообщении?


 Пишите, но отвечу до 14 или уже вечером.

----------


## pahaniche

> а вопрос в чем?


 


> Пишите, но отвечу до 14 или уже вечером.


 Вибачайте, але питання вже вирішене  :smileflag:

----------


## Maybe

> Вибачайте, але питання вже вирішене


 Спасибо!

----------


## pahaniche

> Если речь идет конкретно о роутерах, они же маршрутизаторы, то в их непосредственную функцию не входит раздача wi-fi,  это доп.функция "комбайна".  
> Основной задачей этих устройств, является NAT, т.е. преобразование сетевых адресов, построение маршрутов.  Остальное все - второстепенное (точки доступа, коммутаторы).
> На коком из перечисленных тобой "отличных" маршрутизаторах, можно построить отказоустойчивую сеть c двумя и более входящими инертнет-каналами? 
> На сегодняшний день многие работают удаленно,  заводят себе домой две линии от разных провайдеров и тут важен не доступ через wi-fi,  а что бы инернет рабоал без перебоев.
> В связи с этим Микротик - лучшее решение. На самом дешевом Микротике, можно вогнать 3-4 провайдера и настройть так, что интернет не будет отваливаться НИКОГДА.  Чего ни когда не сделаешь на дорогих асусах,  и прочих   ...линках.
> А что касаемо радиосигнала, то это функция точки доступа,  хоть в каждой комнате поставь и будь счастлив.
> 
> Когда создадут Микротик  со встроенным аккумулятором,  с 7 POE output портами - это будет наилучшее решение для дома !!!


 Осьо хто шукав собі с 7 РОЕ портами
а акум можна зовнішній підчепити  :smileflag: 
може собі такий замовлю  :smileflag: 
батарейку я собі вже придбав, якщо до батьків не поїде, причеплю її до мікрота  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Осьо хто шукав собі с 7 РОЕ портами
> а акум можна зовнішній підчепити 
> може собі такий замовлю 
> батарейку я собі вже придбав, якщо до батьків не поїде, причеплю її до мікрота


 Тільки батарейка в тебе на 12, а тут мінімум 24. І якщо тобі не треба влани на рое портах чи L3 свіч як у деяких то пое свіч на 8 портів до існуючого роутера коштує на али $35-40.Правда вимагає 48-57В, якщо треба DC. А цей $300

----------


## pahaniche

> Тільки батарейка в тебе на 12, а тут мінімум 24. І якщо тобі не треба влани на рое портах чи L3 свіч як у деяких то пое свіч на 8 портів до існуючого роутера коштує на али $35-40.Правда вимагає 48-57В, якщо треба DC. А цей $300


 проблема переходу з 12 на 24 вирішується DC-DC конвертором якіх зараз на ЛОХ.УА як гнію  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> проблема переходу з 12 на 24 вирішується DC-DC конвертором якіх зараз на ЛОХ.УА як гнію


 Там для 7-ми пристроїв треба 130 Вт,  а з роутером 150. Багато таких конвертерів?

----------


## windlogon

> Осьо хто шукав собі с 7 РОЕ портами
> а акум можна зовнішній підчепити 
> може собі такий замовлю 
> батарейку я собі вже придбав, якщо до батьків не поїде, причеплю її до мікрота


 эта модель, далеко не бытового уровня,  хотя штука зачетная должэна быть.
если пользоваться внешними АКБ, это лишний хлам, провода и т.д.   все должно быть в одном корпусе!!!
нет в природе микротика со встроенной акб. (на сколько мне известно)
почему в роутер допустим без PoE не поставить аккумулятор?   коммутатор,  точку доступа впихнули,  а  АКБ нет.

у микротика, довольно скудный ассортимент оборудования бытового уровня.   могли бы в какой-то хаплайт допилить АКБ,  отдельную модели выпустить с нестандартным кол-вом портов,  одну модель где все порты PoE.  
Когда речь идет о промышленном оборудовании,  так в промышленных масштабах есть условия, серверные шкафы,  помещения,  а что касается бытового уровня, так роутер валяется кде-то и к нему провода от аккумулятора с коридора тащить?  или  АКБ  в 40кг. на шкав, под потолок поднимать?  
не это не наш уровень.  кроме того, что должно работать, так должно быть красиво и без всяких АКБ под ногами.
вот взять к примеру сигнализацию AJAX - все красиво, аккуратно, стабильно вытягивает в автономном режиме свои 10 часов работы.

----------


## windlogon

> проблема переходу з 12 на 24 вирішується DC-DC конвертором якіх зараз на ЛОХ.УА як гнію


 или 2 и более АКБ при правильном подключении.

----------


## coder_ak

> все порты должны быть независимы друг от друга - ИМХО.   ситуации бывают когда 2 линка мало.   конечно, можно на каждого провайдера повесить отдельный роутер и их может быть и 5 и 10, но зачем такое кол-во хлама?  не проще ли сразу взять железяку из которой можно слепить все,  что душе угодно?


 Мы всё ещё про домашние роутеры? Сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-то готов оплачивать больше двух провайдеров. И для этого вполне есть устройства в домашнем сегменте, где в пару кликов всё настраивается и стоит один девайс.

----------


## windlogon

> Мы всё ещё про домашние роутеры? Сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-то готов оплачивать больше двух провайдеров. И для этого вполне есть устройства в домашнем сегменте, где в пару кликов всё настраивается и стоит один девайс.


 да, про дамашние.  например, один-два провайдера - официальные,  третий - сосед с линией на gpon,  четвертый - LTE  с антены на крыше дома и т.д. 
есть такие варианты у многих,  кому нужен бесперебойный интернет,  и в квартирах и в частных домах и на дачах.

и это все можно на микротике за 900 грн.
а так же, Микротики не умеют зависать,  в отличие от тех же асусов.  их не надо перезагружать.

а по поводу оплаты, многие снимают оплату только в день активной сессии, так по сути  оплата идет за одну активную линию, остальные отсыпаются, ждут.

----------


## maxx™

> да, про дамашние.  например, один-два провайдера - официальные,  третий - сосед с линией на gpon,  четвертый - LTE  с антены на крыши дома и т.д.


 Якщо такі відношення з сусідом, то треба собі та сусіду підключати різних провайдерів та зменшувати вартість підключення.

----------


## windlogon

> Якщо такі відношення з сусідом, то треба собі та сусіду підключати різних провайдерів та зменшувати вартість підключення.


 мы же не о экономии средст говорим, а о ограничении использования кол-ва сетевых устройств и их функционале.
в домашнем, бытовом сегменте, Микротик - лучшее решение. ИМХО.
правда, как писал выше и у них есть свои "костыли".

----------


## maxx™

> мы же не о экономии средст говорим, а о ограничении использования кол-ва сетевых устройств и их функционале.
> в домашнем, бытовом сегменте, Микротик - лучшее решение. ИМХО.
> правда, как писал выше и у них есть свои "костыли".


 Ну так це планування - якщо ти та сусід мають різних провайдерів то один від нього, інший від провайдера і вже на одного провайдера в тебе менше. А це мінус порт. 
Мікротік гарний, але в нього дуже нелогічний інтерфейс. Правда у openwrt це такий самий і здається це через те, що вони використовують не спеціалізовані а загальнодоступні процесори. В мене pfsense, циска та точка доступу від міктортіка. Так я дуже довго розбирався з їх логікою вланів, щоб банально прокинути транк від циски та мати різні IP мережі у різних WiFi мережах. Там все так нелогічно. Але першу сторінку вони таки зробили нормальною - просто запустити це кілька хвилин

----------


## Teya

Всем привет! Понимаю, что оффтоп, но эта тема в разделе Интернет более-менее живая хоть.) Вопрос следующий: сталкивался кто-то со встроенным антиспамом телеги? Была подписана на один ТГ-канал, общалась в чате там постоянно, потом в конце декабря заметила, что не могу больше там писать. Думала, что меня забанили. Связалась с админом чата, тот опроверг это, сказал, что я по-прежнему не в бане и могу писать. Но я не могла! Методом проб и ошибок поняла, что меня заблочил спам-бот самой телеги и я больше не могу писать ни в каких каналах и чатах. Почему меня забанили - я так и не поняла, рассылкой спама никогда не занималась. Spam Info Bot ничем мне не смог помочь. 
Я в печали уже вторую неделю. Как снять эту блокировку? Кому писать и что именно писать? Помогите кто-нибудь.)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Мікротік гарний, але в нього дуже нелогічний інтерфейс.


 Ха-ха.

----------


## maxx™

> Ха-ха.


 Циска - робимо влан, заходим у порт, прописуємо цей влан на порту
Мікротік - щоб прив'язати влан до порта  ще додається бридж і красива структура порт-влан зникає.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Циска - робимо влан, заходим у порт, прописуємо цей влан на порту
> Мікротік - щоб прив'язати влан до порта  ще додається бридж і красива структура порт-влан зникає.


 Циско не есть стандарт. Поэтому ваше сообщение — «нелогічний інтерфейс» имеет в виду, что не не так как у циско.

Или расшифруйте ваше утверждение. 

Но я вам помогу, каждый производитель — «дрочит так ка хочет».

----------


## Orbital Kid

> мы же не о экономии средст говорим, а о ограничении использования кол-ва сетевых устройств и их функционале.
> в домашнем, бытовом сегменте, Микротик - лучшее решение. ИМХО.
> правда, как писал выше и у них есть свои "костыли".


 Не знаю какие у них костыли...но долго сидел на ТПлинках, разных, и косо поглядывал на Микротики.
Пока на новоселье не подарил Микротик, и вдруг себе захотел.
Без тех же встроееных антен (Интернетчик, ты как всегда, много говоришь, но ни в чем не разбираешься, ни скинуть твой крутой роутер, какая модель, ни конфиг компа, одни понты, в общем, балабол) фигачит аж заздрасти.
Перегружать не нужно, как те же туполинки, сам поднимается при включении света, ни тех же настроек сложных, опять же, как говорит ГУРУ Интернетчик, нет.
Да. Их ось крутая, там можно настроить все и как тебе удобно, но для обычных юзеров раз, два, и все. Все работает.

----------


## maxx™

> Циско не есть стандарт. Поэтому ваше сообщение — «нелогічний інтерфейс» имеет в виду, что не не так как у циско.
> 
> Или расшифруйте ваше утверждение. 
> 
> Но я вам помогу, каждый производитель — «дрочит так ка хочет».


 Щоб зробити влан та додати порт до влану на циске я створюю влан, а потім йду у налаштування порта і додаю порт до влана чи роблю транк та дефаулт влан. Це логічно - щоб налаштувати порт я йду у налаштування порта
У мікротіка ми додаємо порт до бріджа, потім порт на свіче ми додаємо до влану, а потім вже на порту ми перемикаємо режим порта. Де логіка, навіщо мені доступ порта до влана конфігурувати одночасно у влані та на порту, а ще треба не забути що порт до бріджа треба додати. Я що циску що микротік не налаштовую кожного дня, але чомусь пару команд циски дуже легко запам'ятати, а от з мікротіком складніше, бо там треба вчити, а не логічно думати.

----------


## Интернетчик

Tenda cейчас делает просто бомба роутеры. За 2000 грн вот такой монстр с 7 антеннами. Tenda AC23. По сравнению с ним, в этом диапазоне цен, тот же Asus, TP-LINK и прочие - убогие.

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Tenda cейчас делает просто бомба роутеры. За 2000 грн вот такой монстр с 7 антеннами. Tenda AC23. По сравнению с ним, в этом диапазоне цен, тот же Asus, TP-LINK и прочие - убогие.


 О боги. Ты тут все пи"№;%л что у тебя офигенный Асус, модель которого ты так и не сказал, теперь высернул какаю то херню?

----------


## epifanus

> О боги. Ты тут все пи"№;%л что у тебя офигенный Асус, модель которого ты так и не сказал, теперь высернул какаю то херню?


 Не обижайте царицу тытруба.

----------


## pahaniche

> О боги. Ты тут все пи"№;%л что у тебя офигенный Асус, модель которого ты так и не сказал, теперь высернул какаю то херню?


 ото я гадав, хто ж перший не витримає позачерговий "шедевр" нашої цариці  :smileflag:

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Не обижайте царицу тытруба.


 


> ото я гадав, хто ж перший не витримає позачерговий "шедевр" нашої цариці


 Не знаю как кто, но я терпеть его не могу.
Вибачте. Но це лайно від типо "царици титруби" до біса.
А він не розуміє що з нього стебуться усі, ёпта.

----------


## windlogon

> Tenda cейчас делает просто бомба роутеры. За 2000 грн вот такой монстр с 7 антеннами. Tenda AC23. По сравнению с ним, в этом диапазоне цен, тот же Asus, TP-LINK и прочие - убогие.

----------


## windlogon

> Всем привет! Понимаю, что оффтоп, но эта тема в разделе Интернет более-менее живая хоть.) Вопрос следующий: сталкивался кто-то со встроенным антиспамом телеги? Была подписана на один ТГ-канал, общалась в чате там постоянно, потом в конце декабря заметила, что не могу больше там писать. Думала, что меня забанили. Связалась с админом чата, тот опроверг это, сказал, что я по-прежнему не в бане и могу писать. Но я не могла! Методом проб и ошибок поняла, что меня заблочил спам-бот самой телеги и я больше не могу писать ни в каких каналах и чатах. Почему меня забанили - я так и не поняла, рассылкой спама никогда не занималась. Spam Info Bot ничем мне не смог помочь. 
> Я в печали уже вторую неделю. Как снять эту блокировку? Кому писать и что именно писать? Помогите кто-нибудь.)


 Лучше гуглить - так наверняка ответ будет.

----------


## Интернетчик

> О боги. Ты тут все пи"№;%л что у тебя офигенный Асус, модель которого ты так и не сказал, теперь высернул какаю то херню?


  Asus RT AC51U.

----------


## windlogon

> Ну так це планування - якщо ти та сусід мають різних провайдерів то один від нього, інший від провайдера і вже на одного провайдера в тебе менше. А це мінус порт.


 а еще у одного соседа, третий провайдер на GPON

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Asus RT AC51U.


 Мдэ. Мой Микротик стоит вдовое дороже, чем твой "навороченый" Асус.
Вот мой действительно "навороченый".

----------


## Интернетчик

> Мдэ. Мой Микротик стоит вдовое дороже, чем твой "навороченый" Асус.
> Вот мой действительно "навороченый".


 Толку то от него...

----------


## maxx™

> Asus RT AC51U.


 


> Мдэ. Мой Микротик стоит вдовое дороже, чем твой "навороченый" Асус.
> Вот мой действительно "навороченый".


 В мене акваріум з нержавейки для свіча більше коштує  :smileflag:

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Толку то от него...


 Дофига.

----------


## pahaniche

> Мдэ. Мой Микротик стоит вдовое дороже, чем твой "навороченый" Асус.


 А мій в десять

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Толку то от него...


 К примеру Микротик поддерживает Docker контейнеры.
Я уже использую RustDesk и KMS. И да, 128 ОЗУ хватает.

А ASUS макcимум перешить в OpenWRT и тогда уже можно что-то сделать.

----------


## Интернетчик

> К примеру Микротик поддерживает Docker контейнеры.
> Я уже использую RustDesk и KMS. И да, 128 ОЗУ хватает.
> 
> А ASUS макcимум перешить в OpenWRT и тогда уже можно что-то сделать.


 Всегда лучше пользоваться заводскими прошивками.

----------


## maxx™

> Всегда лучше пользоваться заводскими прошивками.


 Подивимось що ти скажеш коли у твоєму роутері буде баг завдяки котрому китайці будуть його ламати кожен день, а виробник вже оновлення не випускає

----------


## Интернетчик

> Подивимось що ти скажеш коли у твоєму роутері буде баг завдяки котрому китайці будуть його ламати кожен день, а виробник вже оновлення не випускає


 Куплю новый роутер и не буду заморачиваться.

----------

